# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  لاتظن إني ما أحبك ..... <<<<<< قصة روووووعة ..

## صمت الجروح

السلالالالالام عليكم

حبيت احط لكم اليوم قصة
قرأتها ومرة عجبتني

واذا لقيت تفاعل راح اكملها لكم 



اليوم راح احط التعريف بالعوائل ....
























*لا تـظـن أني مـا أحبك*
*للكاتب: عاشقها*


*في هذه الرواية يوجد سبعة عوائل هم الأساس**في هذه الرواية هم*
*عائلة الأب الأكبر وهو عبدالعزيز بن خالد الحمد الذي متزوج من** (**الجوهرة) ورزقهم الله بأربعة أبناء هم: خالد وإبراهيم ويوسف وعبدالوهاب أمابلسم**الروح وهم البنات فقد رزقهم الله بأبنتين وهم : ليلى ولينة**.*


*سوف أذكر**الأن كل أبن مع أسرته بس حفظوا زين لأن هذا سوف يساعدكم على فهم أحداث هذه**الرواية**,*

*1-* *خالد (بو وليد): زوجته أسمها منيرة , أما الأبناء فهم**:* *وليد(24سنة) نورة(22 س) عبدالله (18 س) هيبة (14 س) عمر (19س) (عمر يكون ولد شيماء**بالرضاعة بعدين حتعرفون من هي شيماء**)* 
*2-* *إبراهيم (بو خليل)زوجته أسمها شيماء**,* *أما الأبناء فهم : خليل (23س) العنود (20س)(من ناحيتي أنا أحب شخصية هذه البنت ما**أدري ليه) عبدالرحمن (21س)( ولا ننسى عمر الي هو أخوهم بالرضاعة) جمانة (11س**)*
*3-* *يوسف (بو يعقوب )حرمه المصون هي: أسف عنده أكثر من خرم مصون وهم: سارة (الزوجة**الأولى) وغادة (الزوجة الثانية) , أما أبناء سارة فهم :يعقوب (21س) الجازي(20 س**)* *عائشة( 18س) (فديتها بعمري) أما أبناء غادة فهم : أحمد (20س) قمر (18س) علي** (9**س**).*
*4-* *عبدالوهاب (بو أسيل) نظر عينه هي مها أما أبنتهم هي أسيل المدلعة لأنها**أول العنقود**.*
*5-* *أختهم ليلى وزوجها هو سامي الجاسم أما أبنائهم هم :حمدان (19س**)* *ريم (18س) منال (12س ) سلطان (15 س**).*
*6-* *أخر العنقود وهي أنستنا( لينة) (20**س**).*
*ودي أقول أن أحداث هذه القصة**بالسعودي وبالأخص بالشرقية**.*




















 :wink:  بانتظار الردود مشان نكمل  :wink:  













صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

واحنا بإنتظار أحداث القصه

 بشووووووووووووووووووق

يالله يا صمت

----------


## صمت الجروح

:sad2:

----------


## صمت الجروح

طيب راح أحط الجزء الأول





*الجزء الاول*
*(**عند الساعة 3 العصر في بيت بو**خليل الي بالظهران** )*
*العنود: يمه أرجوك عجلي خلينه نمشي بسرعة**للأحساء*
*(**العنود إمرأة بيضاء طولها تقريبا 160سم أما وزنها فهو 55كجم أما وجها**فهو آية من الجمال على أمها كانت عيونها كبيرة ومكحلة دايم وفمها صغير مع أنفها أما**شعرها فهو ناعم وأسود حيل هي بصدق كانت ريانة العود**)*
*أم خليل (شيماء):عجلي عجلي**ليه مستعجلة تو خير*
*العنود: نبي نوصل بدري هالمرة ماهو مثل كل مرة نوصل عند**العشاء*
*أم خليل: إنزين أنتي أول خلصتي أغراضك يالمستعجلة*
*العنود**:* *ويــــــــــــن من زمان من أمس*
*أم خليل : هو لهذه الدرجة تحبين الأحساء*
*العنود: فديتها والله وأهلها*
*(**خليل توه داخل البيت جاي من الجامعة ومسوي وجه**محزن**)*
*خليل : السلام عليكم*
*أم خليل : وعليكم السلام هلا والله ببكري بشر كيف**النتايج*
*خليل (يتكلم بصوت واطي علشان يسمع أمه :شذكرك أمي*
*أم خليل :قل ماشاء**الله وليه أنت زعلان كذا*
*خليل: أمي أنتي مؤمنة بالقدر سواء خير ولا شر*
*أم**خليل : ايه يمه بس لاتخوفني*
*خليل: يمه سقطت في ثلاث مواد*
*أم خليل :لاحول ولا**قوة إلا بالله*
*(**قامت تصيح أم خليل حزن على ولدها**)*
*خليل :يمه يمه لاتبكين**تراني متحسف إني كذبت عليك*
*أم خليل :شنو يعني*
*خليل أفــا يمه أنا أسقط نجحت**والحمدلله بممتاز في ثلاث مواد ووو*
*(**قامت أم خليل من فرحته تطق ولدها وهي**تضحك**)*
*أم خليل : كذا تكذب علي وتخليني أصيح*
*العنود: ما عاش الي يبكيك**يمه*
*أم خليل: حسبي الله عليك تفاولين على ولدي*
*خليل: أيه يمه حيلش**فيها*
*(**قام خليل يضم أمه ويبارك لها نجاحه**)*
*(**خليل إنسان وسيم مفتول العضلات**عنده حزام أسود بالكارتيه ويحاول يأخذ دان 1 أما عن لون بشرته فهي حنطية وكان عنه**عوارض حلوة عليه**)*
*خليل : وأنتي عنودي بشري كيف النتايج*
*العنود:شرايك يعني أنا**العنود أبشرك كلها أمتياز*
*خليل: هب يالعبقرية*
*العنود : قول ماشاء الله ترى ما**ينظل المال إلا أصحابه*
*خليل : ماشاء الله والله يبارك في عقلك*
*خليل :العنود**مين وداك الكلية*
*العنود تبي تفور أخوها*
*العنود: رحت مع التاكسي قلتلك قم**وصلني بس أنت في سابع نومه*
*أم خليل : ما عليك منها راحت مع دحومي*
*خليل : أيه**حسبت بعد ألا أمي وش هذه دحومي*
*أم خليل: أخوك بعد نسيته*
*خليل: أقول الله لنا**ماحد يدلعنا ولا عمرك قلتي لي خلولي*
*العنود: أنا معك في هذه كله تقولك**خليلوه*
*أم خليل : ول كل ذي غيره*
*في هذه الأثناء دخل عبدالرحمن البيت**فرحان*
*عبدالرحمن:يا بعد عمري شيماء وينك*
*أم خليل: استح على ويهك أحشمني على**الأقل قدام أخوانك*
*خليل : خوفي يمه هذا سبب الدلع له أجل ياشيماء كيف**حالك*
*عبدالرحمن : الله أكبر على الي يغارون مني وأن سميتها فأنا بس الي أسميها**وفديتها أمي دلعني*
*خليل: أستح على هالويه*
*عبدالرحمن : خلاص يأخوي بطيعك**وأمري لله بس بسميها أم عبدالرحمن*
*خليل :ههههههههههههههه راحت عليك وخر عن أمي**يالميكانيكي لا توسخها*
*(**عبدالرحمن يدرس في جامعة الملك فهد عن طريق أرامكو**السعودية وكان طوله 170سم ووزنه 70كجم وهو أبيض كان شبيه أخته من ناحية الجمال أما**عن هوايته فهو يحب الخيل خاصة عالية**)*
*عبدالرحمن :ضحكتني والله هههههههههه أسكت**لاتذبح أمي يالجزار*
*(**خليل يدرس طب بشري بجامعة الملك فيصل سنة خامسة**)*
*أم خليل** :* *خلاص يعيال أنا أحبك يالميكانيكي أنت والجزار خلاص وأتفاخر فييكم وأقول عندي**دكتور أد الدنيا ومهندس أد الدنيا وبنت قمر 14 وولد محاسب أد الدنيا*
*العنود**:* *الله يخليك لنا أمي مع أبوي ولا نبكيكم*
*عبدالرحمن وخليل حضنوا أمهم وباسوا أمهم**وبعد ثانيتين فك خليل أمه*
*خليل:اله من هو ذا الولد المحاسب*
*أم خليل :هو نسيت**أخوك عمر*
*خليل :ماشاء الله عليك ياعمير هذاماولدتك وتذكرك أكثر منا الدنيا**حظوظ*
*أم خليل:أنت منت بغيور بس اله أتعلم وتدرس الغيرة*
*العنود :فديته عمر**أكثر واحد يسأل عنا*
*(**عبدالرحمن ضايع بينهم مايحب هو كذا على أساس كذا صعد فوق**الطولة وقال بأعلى صوته**)*
*عبدالرحمن: في هذه الساعة أحب أبلغ الجميع أني حصلت على** B+*
*في المادتين الي أختبرت فيهم أخر شيئ*
*خليل :أخص يالخطيب*
*أم خليل**:* *مبروك يمه وعقبال التخرج*
*العنود :مبروك يا أخوي وعقبال التخرج*
*عبدالرحمن** :**الله يبارك في الجميع أنزين يمه مبروك ماتنصرف في البنك*
*أم خليل :ماتنتظر أنت**لازم تأخذ هديتك بسرعة*
*عبدالرحمن : أيه وأبيكم تعجلون عشان ننزل للأحساء*
*خليل** :**يمه بعد الصلاة بنسير كلنا*
*أم خليل : لا أنا بروح مع أبوكم وأنتوا روحوا مع**بعض وأخذوا أختكم جمانة بس هي نايمة الحين*
*العنود : ما أقدر أنا على الحب*
*أم خليل: جب أنتي والله زوجي ,ابي أركب معه*
*عبدالرحمن :هاااااا تحبين أبويه**عيب عليك هذا الي ربوك عليه أهلك*
*أم خليل : طالع هذا شيقول أنت مينون هذا**زوجي*
*عبدالرحمن : أهلك قالوا لك بس حبي حبيبك دحومي*
*خليل : وع موحلوة من**فمك*
*عبدالرحمن : الله يعين اشتغلت الغيرة*
*أم خليل:أقول أقام يله روحوا صلوا**بعدها سيرو للأحساء*
*(**خليل وعبدالرحمن راحوا المسجد والعنود وأمها راحوا يصلون** )* 
*بعد ماخلصت العنود الصلاة توها بتروح المطبخ اله دق التليفون*
*العنود**:* *الواااا*
*عمر :هلا والله بعنودتي كيف حالك*
*العنود: الناس يقولون السلام عليكم**ورحمة الله وبركات*
*عمر : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات*
*العنود :أنت الي**تسلم مش أنا*
*عمر : خلاص أسف*
*العنود : يالله شتبي*
*عمر : الله يالدنيا شتبي**ها وأنا جاي أكلمك مسرع قبل أي أحد وفرحان أني أكلمكم لأني من زمان ما كلمتتكم أجل**أقول خلاص باي*
*العنود:لا حبيبي خلاص أسفة*
*عمر :نعم نعم حبيبك من متى أنا أخوك**يالخبلة وهالكلام قوليه لزوجك مش لي*
*العنود :لا أنته حبيبي وأفديك بروحي**بعد*
*عمر :خلاص أرجوك ما أقدر أنا على هالكلام الحلو ترى بجي الظهران الحين**وبخطفك بس أنتي أختي أيا القهر*
*العنود:لا والله تقول بعد خلني أقول لخليل يأدبك**أشوي*
*عمر:لا دخيلك أخوي يغار زين أنا أخوكم بالرضاعة ولا ذبحني من أمد**بعيد*
*العنود:بشر كيف النتايج*
*عمر :ابشرك ثنتين** A* *وثنتين** B* *ووحدة** A+*
*العنود:مبروك مبروك والله فرحت لك ومشاء الله طالع علي*
*عمر : ههههههههه**أنتي طالعة علي اوه يعني نتايجك أطلعت*
*العنود:الحمدلله كلهم أمتياز*
*عمر**:* *مبروك وعقبال التخرج والزواج مني*
*العنود : ههههههههه أنزين سلم على الأهل وبارك**للناجحين وقلهم أنا بننزل اليوم*

*عمر: يبلغ إنشاء الله ويالله مع السلامة**الله يحفظكم*
*أم خليل : مين يكلم يالعنود*
*العنود : هذا أخوي عمر*
*أم خليل**:* *عطيني أكلمه نظر عيني*
*العنود :يمه سكر ويبشركم أنه نجح بدرجات عالية*
*أم خليل**:* *الله يبارك له إنشاء الله وتستاهلين أنتي التهنئة عنه مبروك*
*العنود: الله يبارك**لك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*(* *راحت العنود غرفته فوق بس ودي أقولكم عن غرفة العنود شيء بسيط ,العنود هي**من سوت الديكور للغرفة يعني ألوانها في كل شيء سواء الجدران أوالأثاث أو السجاد**بالفعل هي روعة بوضع الديكور,لون الجدران هو زيتي غامق فيه خطوط بيضة وحمرة ولون**الأنوار هو الأصفر والأثاث كله بني غير كذا عندها مكتبة مليانة كتب لأنها من هواة**القراءة** ) 
**خليل بعدالصلاة وهم ماشين للبيت قال لعبدالرحمن**
**خليل : عبدالرحمن**يله خذ الأغراض وحطهم بالسيارة بسرعة**
**عبدالرحمن:بعد بسرعة ها من متى أنا عامل**عندك**
**خليل: لا بس عشان أنا الكبير**
**عبدالرحمن:ماسمعت قول الفاروق رضي الله**عنه**
**خليل : وشو**
**عبدالرحمن :يقول رضي الله عنه والصحابة أجمعين (متى أستعبدتم**الناس وولدتهم أمهاتهم أحرارا**) 
**خليل : أقول ماسوت علينه هالرمسة**
**عبدالرحمن** :* *وش هذه الكلمة (الرمسة** )
**خليل : معناها (القول) بس أقول يالله**بساعدك**
**عبدالرحمن : ايه الحين تسنعت**
**خليل:يالله عاد لأطرحك**بالأرض**
**عبدالرحمن : ماتقدر لأني بهرب الحين**
(**هرب عبدالرحمن داخل البيت وخليل**مطارد وراه**)
**أم خليل: وش هذا جالسين أقول خوش والله دكتور يلاحق مهندس قطو و**فار**
**عبدالرحمن : يمه شوفي ولدك يبي يضربني**
**خليل: ايه وبصيدك اصبر** 
(**خليل**صاد عبدالرحمن واطرحه بالأرض**)
**عبدالرحمن:أي أي أي يمه ذبحني ولدك**
(**خليل جالس**على صدر عبدالرحمن وهو يضربه بس ضرب المزح بس ثقيل أشوي**)
**أم خليل : أي والله ما**كذب الي قال( الله مايرسل ألا أفة لكل أفة**)
**خليل +عبدالرحمن :هاها يمه**
**خليل** :* *ها عليها**
**عبدالرحمن: يله عليها** 
(**اتجهوا العيال لأمهم وهم مضمرين شيئ**بصدورهمعلى أمهم**)
**أم خليل : ها يا عيال وش بتسون لي بعد**
(**رفع خليل** +* *عبدالرحمن أمهم وهي تصارخ عليهم**)
**أم خليل :يمه العنود اتصلي عل أبوك**بسرعة**
**خليل : أقول عبدالرحمن نزلها وله السلطات العليا بتودينه خبر**كانا**
(**نزلوا أمهم وهي ثضحك عليهم لأنهم خافوا من ذكر أبوهم**)
**العنود :خليل**تعال كلم أبوي**
**خليل : ما صدقتي خبر يالنمامة**
**العنود : أي بعد هذه أمي**
**خليل** :* *السلام عليكم هلا أبوي كيف حالك**
**إبراهيم (بوخليل): وعليكم السلام الحمدلله**وشصاير عندكم**
**خليل :ما فيه شيئ بس جالسين نمزح مع أمنا**
**بو خليل: أيه هي أضغر**عيالكم**
**خليل :أي!!!!! أسف يبه بس جالسين نمزح معاها**
(**يبي خليل يصرف**السالفةتذكر النتايج**)
**خليل : أبشرك أبوي كلنا نجحنا وبعلامات عالية**بعد**
**بوخليل:الحمدلله على البركة متى بتمشون إنشاء الله**
**خليل : أشوي وبنمشيمع**أخواني**وأنت بتاخذأمي معك تامر على شيء** 
**بوخليل :لا توصلون بالسلامة بس قلي إذا**في طريق رادار ولا لا**
**خليل : الله يسلمك وبخبرك إن شفت شيء بس يبه لا تسرع أمي**معاك أمانة**
**عبدالرحمن :يله عجل أبي أروح لحبييتي عالية**
**خليل:ايه يالله حتى**أنا متوله عليها**
(**ركبوا خليل مع أخوانه وراحت الأم مع بو خليل بعد ساعة**)
**في**هذا الوقت كانت الجازي تعدل المكان في بيت جدها وتطيبه**
**الجده (الجوهره) :ها يمه**طيبتي المكان**
**الجازي :ايه يديده**
**الجوهرة: يعطيك العافية تعبتك وياي**
**الجازي** :**أفا يمه تشكريني على واجب بزعل ترا**
**الجوهرة :لا يمه ما نقدر على زعلك**
**الجازي** :**ابشرك يديده أني نجحت**
**الجوهره: مبروك يمه**
**الجازي : الله يبارك فيك يمه باروح**أصلي المغرب تراه أذن**
(**راحت الجازي تتوضاء وتصلي المغرب مع جدتها**)
**خليل** :* *عبدالرحمن قوم وصلنا** 
**عبدالرحمن : إنشاء الله خلاص قمت**
**خليل : يله العنود**عاونيني على الأغراض وصحي جمانة من النوم** 
**العنود :إنشاء الله أخوي**
(**نزلوا**الأغراض في بيتهم الي في القسم العلوي من بيت جدهم وراحوا توضو للصلاة**)
**الجازي** :**يمه أنا بروح بيت جدتي إذا تبين شيئ ناديني**
**سارة (أم يعقوب): إنشالله يمه وانا**بجيكم بعد أشوي**
**خليل : السلام عليكم كيف حالك يديده وشخبارك**
**الجوهرة: أبشرك**إني بخير وسلامة**
**خليل : وكيف حال جدي وعمامي كلهم إنشاء الله بخير**
**الجوهرة:هم**بخير دام أنك بخير**
**خليل : يعطيك العافية يديده**
(**أثناء ذلك دخلت الجازي الصالة**على أساس أنه مافي أحد وكان خليل جالس في الصالة** )
**الجازي: ها يديده عسا ماطولت**عليك**
**الجوهرة :تغطي يمه وراك خليل ولد عمك**
(**لفت الجازي وجها وره وانقلب وجها**أحمر كالطماطة**)
**وخليل ماشال عينه عنها منبهر**فيها**.............................................. ...*



















*خلصنا الجزء الأول إن عجبتكم وفيه ردود أبو العدل بكملها *

----------


## صمت الجروح

يعنو لهالدرجة ماعجبتكم ؟!!!

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كملي ياصمت  ..والله القصه حلوه

ولو تلاحظي عدد الزائرين كم وصل

يعني في قراء لها ومتابعين .. بس ما ادري ليش ما يكتبو

على العموم اني بإنتظار باقي الاحداث

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمت الجروح

اووووكيك 

لعيونك بنحط الجزء التاني





ويسلم لي هالرد منِك

















*الجزء الثاني*
*(لفت الجازي وجها وره وانقلب وجها أحمر كالطماطة)

وخليل ماشال عينه عنها منبهر وقال في خاطره

شفت البدر ليلة إكتماله 
وهو سارحا عني بخياله
يضيء بنوره من حواليه 
مالها ذنب غير أنها جميلة
رمتني بسهم من عينها 
أصابني بقلبي حتى هوايتها
لا تلوموني ترى الي شفتـهـا 
حورية حتى الحور يغارون منها
(الجازي على طول تغطت بعباة جدتها وهي منحرجة)
الجوهرة:خليل قوم بره يله
خليل: ها!!!! يمه وين أروح
الجوهرة: روح المجلس بيجون عمامك
خليل: إنشاء الله بس بغيت أسألك منو هذي 
الجوهرة: هو ماتعرف بنت عمك
خليل : أيه عرفتها ؟؟؟ السلام عليكم بنت عمي
الجازيمستحية موت ما تدري شتسوي مع ولد عمها بس لازم ترد
الجازي: وعليكم السلام
خليل : كيف حالك 
الجازي : نحمد ربنا 
الجوهرة : لا كمل سوالف بعد
خليلاستحا على وجهه وطلع بره قابل أخته العنود
خليل : كيف حالك العنود 
العنود :الي يقول من زمان ماشفته
خليل: لا بس أنتي أختي ولازم أسلم عليك كل وقت
العنود : شكلك تبي شيء تكلم بسرعة ولا تدهن سيري بعد كذا
خليل: أخت أخوها بس أنتي تسيئين الظن فيني
العنود: خلاص أسفة
خليل: أختي حبيبتي أبيك بس تقولين لي منو البنت الي داخل 
العنود: ليه تبي تعرف وتوك طالع من هناك
خليل: بقولك بس قليلي من هي البنت مو الحين بعدين
العنود: إنشاء الله
خليل يطيك العافية إلا وين جمانة
العنود: هذه بتلحقني أشوي
(راح خليل لبيتهم في الدور العلوي)
عمر : الله يالدنيا كذا تسوي الإختبارات فينا 
يعقوب :أقول تسوي فيك أنت بس أنا الحمدلله واصلكم عن طريق التليفون 
عمر: ما قصرت يا بو يوسف
عمر :طالع مو هذا السفاري حق خليل 
يعقوب : أي والله ماقالي أنه بيجون اليوم
عمر :تعال خلنا نسلم عليهم ثم نروح نصلي
يعقوب : جو هيد
عمر :وقف منو هذا الي بالسيارة 
يعقوب : هذا عبدالرحمن راقد
عمر: خلنا نخرعه أشوي ها فوقه
يعقوب : فوقه
(قاموا الشباب يضربون السيارة حتى قام عبدالرحمن منفزع 
عبدالرحمن : أي الخمة خرعتوني
عمر: هذا الي نبيه يله قوم بسرعة
(عبدالرحمن نزل من السيارة وسلم عليهموهو فرحان لأنه من زمان ماشافهم)
يعقوب : كيسا هي عبدالرحمن
عبدالرحمن : والله تيقه
عمر :الحمدلله والشكر أنقلبنه هنود يله معاكم
يعقوب : شفيك راقد كذا 
عبدالرحمن : والله ماأدري أخر علمي أنا أحنا بالظهران
عمر: والنعم وتارك خليل هوالي يسوق
عبدالرحمن :خلنا من هالسالفة والله أني مشتاق لكم كلكم 
عمر:تشتاق لك العافية
يعقوب : كلكم جيتوا 
عبدالرحمن: أي إلا أبوي مع أمي شيماء بيجون أشوي
عمر:أجل أودعكم روحوا صلوا وأنا جايكم
يعقوب +عبدالرحمن: خلاص احنا بنروح ولا تتأخر لاتفوتك الصلاة وقل لخليل يجي يصلي معك
(دخل عمر البيت يبي يسلم على أخوانه)
عمر: هااااا هاااااا في أحد
الجوهرة: حياك مهنا احد غريب
(دخل عمر الصالة ومن زود فرحة العوند قامت لمته)
العنود: فديته أخوي وحبيبي كيف حالك
عمر :هلا والله بالبرنسيسه 
(انحنى عمر وقبل يد أخته العنود والجازي ميت قهر)
الجازي: الله لنا كل الحب لغيرنا ترى زعلنا
عمر : لا أنا ماأقدر على أميرتي الجازي بقول لأخوك يعقوب يبوس يدك عني
(انحنى وباس يد جدته الجوهرة)
عمر : العنود وين جمانة حياتي وخليل روحي
العنود : كلهم فوق رح سلم عليهم
عمر :أجل فمان الله تامرون على شيء
الجوهرة+الجازي+العنود: يعكيك ربي العافية
عمر: يطق الباب بقوة (مايجوز عن طبعه)
جمانة :منو على الباب
عمر : I am your brother 
جمانة: hello my brother how are you
عمر :fine والله
جمانة:أبي ألمك ياأخوي من زمان ما شفتك
عمر: شلي مانعك
(لمت جمانة أخوها وقالتله)
جمانة: ترى سويت الي قلتلي وين هديتي
عمر : حلفي جبتي ممتاز
جمانة : أي ومرتفع بعد
عمر : موجودة الهدية بس ذكريني لأنها بالبيت
جمانة : خلاص بذكرك
عمر :وين خليل
جمانة: داخل منسدح
عمر : تعالي ضحكي عليه لأني بخوفه
راح عمر لغرفة خليل يبي يخوفه بس كان خليل بالحمام
جمانة : أنا بنزل يله باي
عمر: خليل أخويه وينك
خليل: مين ينادي 
عمر : أنا واحد يحبك
خليل: هب مسرع جيت صاير كلب تشم ريحتنا
عمر: أنا كلب ها بس يله إذا كانت ريحتك أنا راضي
خليل: طلع من الحمام لابس بس فوطة
عمر: أستغفر الله لا يجوز هذا يابني
خليل : محشوم يا أخوي منت بكلب وهذه بوسة بعد
عمر : ايه شاطر بالقردنه
خليل:هههههههه الله يقطع بليسك
عمر : يله عجل خلنا نصلي بالمسجد
خليل : يله بس بلبس
(لبس خليل ملابسه وراحو للمسجد وأثناء ذلك وصل ابو خليل مع أم خليل وراحو بيتهم يصلون )
العنود:أبشرك يالجازي نجحت
الجازي :على البركة وأنا بعد نجحت
العنود : تستاهلين التهنئة أجل مبروك
الجازي : الله يبارك فيك
العنود : شكله الكل نجح 
الجازي أي الحمد لله
الجوهرة : وين أمك يالجازي 
الجازي :هذه بتجي عشان تركب العشاء
(شيماء وبوخليل دخلوا عليهم وحبوا رأس أمهم وسلموا على الجازي وخذوا علومهم الطيبة)
أم خليل : سويتي فينا خير يا عمتي يوم قلتي للخدامة تنظف البيت
الجوهرة(أم خالد): الله يعافيك بس الي يستاهل الشكر ولدك عمر
(وصلوا السباب من المسجد والضحك شاق حلوجهم من الضحك ودخلوا المجلس)
خليل : أخيرا تجمعنا بعد ها لغيبة الطويلة
يعقوب: خل عنك أنا مليت مهنا أحد بس جيتوا كلن بيجي تشوف حتى الوليد
(مع سوالفهم العتابية دخلو عمامهم كلهم وسلموا عليهم)
(أما الحريم تجمعوا أيضا وخذ ياسوالف)
لينة دخلت المطبخ على سارة أم يعقوب 
لينة : بشري كيف العشاء تقولك أمي
سارة: ياطيب ريحته باقيله أشوي بس
لينة: تبين أي مساعدة ترانا جاهزين
سارة : اله يرضى عليك بس شرفي على الخدم وين بتحطون الأكل 
لينة : بس تامرين أمر*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*(**بعد ربع ساعة جاوا البنات يساعدون سارة ولينة علشان يحطون الأ**كل وحطوا العشاء للرجال في غرفة الطعام أما الحريم في المقلط** )
**سارة: يوسف يوسف**تعال أبيك**
**يوسف: عن أذنكم يا جماعة بس بشوف أم يعقوب**
**سارة: يله قلطوا**
**يوسف** :**لازم بصوت عالي تناديني** 
**سارة: عادي كلهم أخواني**
**يوسف: أنزين شبعنا من هذه**الأسطوانة يله دخلي**
**دخل يوسف المجلس وقلط الرجال على العشاء**
**عمر بصوت واطي**:* *عبدالرحمن عبدالله وأنت ياأحمد شكلها الي طابخه عمتي سارة ولا أبي أحد يجلس معنا**عشان كذا نبي هجوم على الأكل**
**الشباب كلهم:نبغا الي يجلس يندم طول**عمره**
**المشكلة أنا الوليد جلس مع هذا الجروب حده لقمتين كل وقال**
**الوليد: أقول**إنشاء الله ماتتولون عزبة أكلتوا الأكو والماكو (يعني كل شيء**)
**جلسوا الشباب ضحك**بصوت عالي حتى أنا الرجال أستغربوا بس بعدين عرفوا السبب**
**عبدالوهاب : ها وليد**خلصت عليهم الأكل** 
**عمر والشباب : عمي ما كلنا نجي معكم** 
**عبدالوهاب : ليه**تكمنت أنا شكلي بصير زي وليد**
**الرجال كلهم ضحكوا**
(**قام لاكل وغسلوا أيديهم**وقاموا يتقهوون ويسولفون**)
**أما الحريم عندما خلصوا جلسوا في**الصالةسوالف**)
**خالد: ياجماعة نبي نسوي حفلة بكرة للناجحين كلهم في**المزرعة**
**الكل أيد الفكرةوقموا يصفقون لهذا الأقتراح**
**إبراهيم : ياأني متوله**على المزرعة ودي أسبح بالعين و أشم هوا النخيل**
**عبدالوهاب :أما أنا أبي أركب**المها بكرة وسابقكم وأفوز عليكم**
**عبدالرحمن: ده بعدك يا عمي عالية ماراح**ترضى**
**يوسف: أقول بكرة في الميدان ياحميدان**
**خالد: نبي أحد يبلغ أختي ليلى** 
**عمر : أنا ببلغها** 
**خالد :خلاص هي عليك**
**ننتقل للحريم الي مهما يصير ما**يخلصون كلام أجل ليه أخترعوا العلك**
**لينة: ياهلا والله بالعنود والطش**والرش**
**العنود: والله مشتاقين ياعميمة**
**لينة : لا عاد لاتكبريني قولي لي لينة**حبيتي**
**العنود: بس يالله عشانك بقل أحترامي أشوي** 
**لينة: أي قليلة الحيا تقلين**الأحترام**
**العنود: أنتي الي قلتي**
**لينة: لا أجل سميني عمتي**
**العنود : صدقت**روحها يابنات أقول أنتي لينة حبيبتي**
**قمر :يا صبايا شو بتعملوا بكرة**بالجنينة**
**نورة : طالع هذي قلبتي سورية أقول تسنعي ورجعي حساوية**
**قمر : ما أقدر**نصي سورية والنصف الأخر سعودي**
**الجازي:حظك والله الخطاطيب عليك بيكونون بالهبل** 
**العنود : لا خلاص بتعطينا قمر كورس في الكلام السوري** 
**قمر :كرمالك**حعملها**
**نورة : والله شالبرنامج بكرة**
**الجازي : مين قال لكم أنا بنروح** 
**قمر** :* *لازم كل خميس نروح بس بسبب الأختبارات أنقطعنه**
**الجازي : إذا كذا أنا عندي**برنامج روعه** 
**العنود : خلي زيارة الزريبة ضمن البرنامج**
**نورة : أقول كفوك**البقر والخرفان**
**الجازي: المهم جيبوا معاكم ملابس بنسبح**
**نورة : والله أشتقت**لأكل أخوي الوليد**
((**جلسوا كذا حتى جاء كل أب وأخذ عياله**))
**بيوت خالد و يوسف**ملاصقه لبيت الجوهرة أمهم بس في فتحة بين يوسف وأمه أما عبدالوهاب فساكن في الظهران**وليلى ساكنة بالهفوف وما تجي لأهلها الا يوم الخميس بالمزرعة**

**جلس خليل يفكر**بنور عينه الجازي الي موعارف من أهي بس هو عارف أنها دخلت قلبه**
**خليل: العنود**وينك** 
**العنود: كاني أهني تعال** 
**خليل: تواضعا مني جيتك**
**العنود : دور غيرها**المهم هي الجازي** 
**خليل : الله من زمان ماشفتها بس اليوم**!!!
**العنود :نعم نعم**شفتها** 
**خليل :أي بالغلط والله بس ياليت يدوم هالغلط**
**العنود :بعد تعترف ها بس**كيف حلوة** 
**خليل : هي ملاك بس أنا ما أ هتم بهذي الأمور الحين أهم شيء دراستي** 
**العنود: أي دراستك**
(**ما يندرى شنوبيصير لخليل بكرة بالمزرعة**)
**في بيت بو**وليد**
**عمر يتصل على عمته ليلى** 
**عمر : الو**,,,,,
**ريم : الو**.....
**عمر ياربي**وش هذا الصوت** 
**عمر السلام عليكم** 
**ريم : وعليكم السلام**
**عمر :مين**معي**
**ريم: أنت منو**
**عمر: أنا عمر بن خالد الحمد**
**ريم يوه هذا ولد خالي**شبسوي**
**ريم: هلا عمر خوفتني**
**عمر :أخر يوم بحياته الي يخوفك** 
**استحت**ريم**
**ريم : سم أمر**
**عمر: ما يامر عليك عدو بس بكر كل عمامي بالمزرعة وأنا**المبعوث لكم**
**ريم : شكرأ لك وإنشاء الله بنجي** 
**عمر: في حفلة للناجحين بشري**أنتي** 
**ريم : الحمدلله نجحت بتفوق**
**عمر : مبروك التخرج** 
**ريم : وشدراك** 
**عمر : الي نحبهم نسأل عنهم**
**انقلبت خدود ريم حمر من المستحى**
**عمر** :* *ألو**
**ريم**:..........
**عمر:ألو**
**ريم : يله باي**
(**سكرت السماعة** )
**فديت**هالصوت والله**
**نام الكل وعند صلاة الفجر قام خليل وصحى أخوه وأبوه وشافوا عمامهم**في المسجد وعيال عمهم وبعدها رجعوا ينامون )(وعند الساعة سبعة صحى الكل**)
**شيماء**:* *يمه العنود جهزيت الأغراض للمزرعة**
**العنود: ايه يمه**
(**مشت كل العوايل**للمزرعة**)
**في المزرعة كان عمر يجهز الخيل للشباب**
**خليل : من متى أنت هنا** 
**عمر : والله قمت الفجر ولا قدرت أنام فجيت أجهزالخيل لكم**
**خليل : أجل أنا أبي**الشهاب** 
**عمر: أنا بأخذالشهلة وعبدالرحمن بيأخذعالية وعمي عبدالوهاب**بيأخذالمها**
**تجمع الكل حول الشباب ويطالعونهم كيف يستعرضون الخيل سواء رجال ولا**نساء**
**عمر :مين يتحد الشهلة** 
**الكل :نبي سباق** 
**جا ء بو خليل ينضم المكان**للسباق وحط البدية والنهاية**
**عبدالوهاب : من زمان المفروض السباق**
**بوخليل يله**بعد من واحد إلى ثلاثة 123** 
(**بدأالسباق والصدارة للمها قام التصفيق والتصفير و**مها زوجة عبدالوهاب فرحانة وتقول لأسيل شوفي بابا بس الحلو ما يكمل تصدر الشهاب**فرحة** 
**الجازي بس ما أحد يدري يعنها وتقدمت الشهلة عليهم كلهم**
**العنود : ها**بنات مين ترشحون**
**كل وحدة تعطي أسم أخوها ولا عمها الي بيفوز إلا نورة**
**نورة** :**أنا أرشح عبدالرحمن** 
**الكل قام يطالعها مستغرب** 
**العنود : أنا معك وهو الي**بيفوز**
**وصدق ماكذبت خبر (عبدالرحمن يقول لعالية: ترى عطيناهم وجه وريهم الخيل**الأصيل الأن**)
**تقدم عبدالرحمن على الكل بسرعة البرق وفاز بالسباق**
**عبدالوهاب** :* *مبروك يا ولد أخوي معني كنت عارف أنك بتفوز بس قلنا خلينا نجرب** 
**عبدالرحمن :الله**يبارك فيك و ترى الخيل على خيالها** 
**الكل قام يطالع نورة كيف عرفت أنا عبدالرحمن**هو الي بيفوز**بالسباق ............................*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسلمين خيوووه

كملي ترى اني أتابع

----------


## صمت الجروح

اووكي لعيونك

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثالث**:
**شنو حال نورة والكل يطالعها لكنها في نفس الوقت عارفة أنها ما قالت كلمتها عبث ,عبدالرحمن خيال ممتاز وعالية خيل أصيل والخيل على خيالها عالية تحس بعبدالرحمن وتعرف متى يكون متحمس ولا تبي تخذله ممكن ما حد يصدق هالكلام لكن الي يركب الخيل يحس بهالشعورنرجع لنورة*
*الجازي :ماشاء الله عليك كيف عرفتي 
العنود:هذا السر بيني وبينها مالش دخل 
(جد ماكان أحد يعرف عن شعور نورة إتجاه عبدالرحمن إلا العنود)
االجازي: أجل يله كلنا تصفيق لنورة على القس المحكوم 
الكل قام يصفق لنورة حتى أنها ماقامت تطالع أحد من الخجل, وفي هذا الجو من التصفيق قرب عبدالرحمن من الحريم يفكر يصفقون له)
عبدالرحمن : يعطيكم العافية كل هذا لي
العنود : لا تصدق روحك هذ التصفيق لوحدة رشحتك للفوز وفزت
عبدالرحمن : فديتها والله من هي هذي 
العنود:ما في غيرها نورة
(يوم أسمعت نورة هالكلام انحرجت ومشت وما تبي تبين شعورها لعبدالرحمن)
عبدالرحمن: العنود هي أي وحدة فيهم 
العنود : هذه ها مادري وينها لا هذيك هي مشت
عبد الرحمن : حسافة كنت أبي أشكرها
(نورة وهي تمشي قالت بينها وبين نفسها: 
هدوءا 
ولا تطبق كفك علي بشدة 
ولاتقس في التقاطي عن زمنك 
لئلا اتلاشى بين اصابعك
لاتقترب كثيرا
ولاتبتعد كثيرا
وابق حيث انت
نائما بسلام
ووسادتك أحد صمامات قلبي!!!!!!)
بوخليل:يله شباب بندخل البركة بعدها بنفطر
خليل: يبه نبي نفطر الحين تراني ميت جوع
بوخليل: موزين الأكل بعدها تسبح خوفي طلع كل الي بتأكله
خليل: أموت على الدكتور,بس طلباتك أوامر ,يله شباب هجوم
(دخلوا الشباب البركة وسبحوا بس كل هذا تنقع بالماي من دون صابون ولا شامبو وتخلل السباحة الألعاب المائية وشوي من الدفاشة)
عمر :عبدالله وين أحمد 
عبدالله : بره مايبي يسبح 
عمر :لا مايبي يسبح أقول عبدالرحمن شكله فيه كبش فدا
عبدالرحمن: منو
عمر :أحمد ولد عمي
عبدالرحمن : أنت قدها 
عمر : أفا عليك يله
(طلع عبدالله وعمر و عبدالرحمن من البركة عشان يشيلون أحمد ويقطونه بالبركة , فعلا شالوه وهو ميت من الخوف )
أحمد : شباب الجوال بمخباتي 
عنر : ملنا شغل قطه 
أحمد : بقطه بس هدوني أشوي
عبدالله: ههههههههههه العب غيرها قديمه
أحمد: انزين صبروا بقطه مع أغراضي 
عبدالرحمن : يله عجل
(أحمد يبي يسوي روحه ذكي بس ربعك مو ربع شالوا أغراضه وقطوه بالبركة)
عبدالله+عبدالرحمن: ههههههههههههههههههههه
(وهم غافلين قطهم عمر أثنينهم)
عمر: من حفرحفرة لأخيه سقط فيها
أحمد : فرغ أشوي من القهرعليهم بالضحك عليهم
(المهم جلسوا البنات يرتبون الفطور عند الحريم والرجال)
الجوهرة: يمه لينة وين أختك ليلى , شفيها ما جات
لينة: ما أدري عنها بس ريم قالت أن عمر كلمهم وقال لهم أن أحنا بالمزرعة
الجوهرة : انزين كلميها 
لينة : إنشاء الله يمه
(اتصلت لينة بأختها ليلى)
لينة: ألو السلام عليكم 
ليلى : وعليكم السلام
لينة: وينكم ماجيتوا ترا مو ناقصنا إلا أنتوا
ليلى: ودنا نجي بس مافي أحد يجيبنا 
لينة : وين بوحمدان وحمدان
ليلى: والله توهم واصلين مكة
لينة : لا الحمدلله على السلامة
ليلى : الله يسلمك
لينة : أجل بخلي أحد من العيال يجيكم 
ليلى : خلاص بس بلغينا إذا أحد جاي 
لينة : Ok
ليلى : يله مع السلامة

(حطوا النساء الأكل للرجال والنساء وزهموهم عشان يقلطون)
خليل : يله شباب تراني تعبت أبي أكل يله
الوليد : أي والله بعد هالمعارك الي في البركة مافيني حيل أبي أكل
(دخلوا الشباب المجلس بعد مالبسوا ملابسهم , المهم هم فطروا وبعدها جلسوا سوالف)
عبدالوهاب: أنزين شباب بعد هالفطور مين بيسوي الغداء 
الوليد: الي بيسوي الغداء نار على علم أكيد أنا
عمر: شباب راح تأكلون أحسن مندي اليوم من يد أخوي الشيف
الوليد : بس أبي كل واحد يعد أصابعه قبل
(الكل ضحك لأنهم يعرفون إذا سوا الويد الغداء راح تقوم المعارك على الأكل)
(المهم أذن الظهر وكلن قام يصلي وبعد ماخلصوا الصلاة جاتهم لينة)
لينة:طق طق في أحد غريب 
يوسف : حياك يا أختي
لينة :السلام عليكم 
الكل وعليكم السلام
(طبعا لينة بنت يتيمة تيتمت من عمرها 9سنوات وبعدها أشرفت على تربيتها أمها مع أخوها خالد الي عدها زي بنته, بس ونعم التربية طلعت مره تنشرا والخطاطيب عليها لا قبل بس هي ماترضى ليه بعدين بتعرفون)
لينة:يا حلوا قعدتكم والله تنشرا 
يوسف : ما حد قالش تجلسين جنب الحريم على طول
لينة : يوه البنات لهم حق علينا بعد
إبراهيم : دخلتوا البركة ولا لسه
لينة: لا نبي الماي يتصرف بعدها بندخل
يعقوب : أي والله الماي الي بعدنا أنظف ماي
لينة : وأنت الصادق أطيب ماي فيه ريحة هلي بس تعرف البنات ياي
الوليد : بروح أضبط الأكل بس أبي حد يساعدني
لينة : أنا بساعدك مع كم بنت 
الوليد خلاص أنا بروح بس عجلي علي
لينة :إنشاء الله
عبدالوهاب : وش أخبار أسيل 
لينة : ياهي مجننة أمها
عبدالوهاب : الله لايوريك شتسوي لنا في الليل ,أهج أنا من الغرفة وروح الصالة أنام
لينة : ترى مها تعبانة كانت بطيح علينا بس هي تكابر
عبدالوهاب : بروح أشوف شفيها
لينة: شباب نبي واحد سنافي يجيب ليلى 
(عمر قلبه قام يرقع ما في أحسن من هذه فرصة يلتقي بريم)
عمر: أنا بجيبها 
لينة : خلاص أنا بكلمها الحين وأنت قم يله
عمر: إنشاء الله عميمة
(راح عمر لبيت عمته بعد ماكلمت لينة أختها وأما عبدالوهاب راح مع زوجته المستشفى وخلوا أسيل عند لينة ودخلوا الحريم البركة ومع كل وحدة ليفتها والسدر بس تعال طالع البركة بعدهم الماي لونه أخضر)
الوليد:يله لينة عجلي خنحط الأكل بالتنور
لينة : لا تكلمني أنا كلم خواتك
هيبة: يييييييييييييييييه كيف دخلون يدكم داخل هالدجاج وتنظفونه
الوليد : يالياي وخري وروحي بهري السمك ولفيه بقصدير
نورة :أنا خلصت يله 
لينة :وأنا بعد 
(شال الأكل عند التنور وحطه داخله)*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*في المستشفى كان عبدالوهاب خايف على زوجته حتى طلعت له السيستر وبشرته بأن زوجة حامل بالشهر الثالث*
*عبدالوهاب :اللهم لك الحمد
دخل عبدالوهاب على زوجته وهو يبتسم 
عبدالوهاب : مبروووووووووووك علينا
مها: ها أرتحت الحين
عبدالوهاب :أي والله أرتحت على حبيبتي 
مها: حبيبي تبي بنت ولا ولد
عبدالوهاب منك أنت أبي أي شيء المهم إن كانت بنت أبيها تشبهك وإن ولد هم أبيه يشبهك أنتي ما تدرين شسويتي فيني وأنا بره ما لقيت غير هالبيات هي الي تواسيني 
مها : بعد عمر يقلها لي
عبدالوهاب: 
يا راحلا وفؤادي في حقيبته رهنا لديه ولكن غير مضمون
تركتني في شجوني للورى مثلا
يميتني الوجد والأشواق تحييني
مها :الله كل ذا لي ماكنت أعرف إني غالية عيك هالكثر
(انحنى عبدالوهاب وباس زوجته بين عيونها )
عبدالوهاب :مادري شيصير لي لو صار لك شيء
مها : لا إنشاء الله بنظل لبعض طول العمر
(مايندرى شلي بيصير بالمستقبل)
عبدالوهاب : والحين يله بنرجع المزرعة
(وصل عمر بيت الغالين نزل عشان يدق الباب)
ليلى : مين على الباب
عمر : أنا عمر
ليلى :حياك يمه داخل أشوي رح للمجلس
(دخل عمر المجلس وشاف جريدة وقام يقراها)
ريم : يله يمه عجلي
ليلى :إنشاء الله هذاني خلصت بس شوفيى سلطان وين
(راحت العنود دور أخوها وهي ماتدري أنا عمر بالمجلس أول مادخلت المجلس حس عمر بس غطا على روحه بالجريدة)
ريم :سلطان أنا أنادي وأنت جالس هنا بالمجلس تقرا الجريدة ليه ماترد , ياربي أحر ما عندي أبرد ما عنده,ولد رد عمر بره يتحرانا
(المهم قربت ريم لعمر ليه!!!!
عشانها بترفع الجريدة وفعلا رفعت الجريدة بس طلع الولد مو سلطان طلع عمر , وهو قليل أدب ماصدق خبر قام يبحلق فيها وهي من زود الصدمة وقفت كالجماد لكنها وعت على صوت أمها وطلعت بسرعة)
المهم عمر سحب نفسه أشوي أشوي لأنه مومصدق الي صار أكيد الي شفتها ملاك موبشر , وهو صادق الي شافها مالها مثيل بالبشر عاد جلس يفكر بلبسها الي جننه كانت لابسه جلابية مغربية سودا وحاشيتها مزخرفة بالأحمر تخيلتوا جنان , خلوني على التخيل أحسن )
ليلى :يله ريم ركبي السيارة
ريم : أنتي أول أستحي 
ليلى لاتنسين سلمي على ولد عمك موتفشلينا
(شتسلم الي صارلها لا شياء السلام قدامه حللها هو بس يله نخليها تسلم)
ريم أول مادخلت السيارة : السلام عليكم 
عمر متشقق زين مازعلت: وعليكم السلام
ليلى : ماعليش عمر ما ضيفناك 
سلطان : بعد دريولنا يبي يتضيف 
عمر : لا أنشوف بس خلنا نروح المزرعة
ليلى: أي الي ماتستحي كذا تقول لولد خالك
عمر : ماعليك منه هويمزح
(وصلوا الجماعة مع عبدالوهاب و مرته)
عبدالوهاب : حيالله القاطعة 
ليلى : أنا القاطعة ولا أنت , أنا الي لها الحق ولا من لقا أحبابه نسا أصحابه
عبدالوهاب في هذي أنتي صح, ويله أنتي أول وحده بخبرها ترى مها حامل
ليلى : ألف مبروك زين بتجيبون لأسيل أخو أو أخت
عمر : مبروك ياعمي وأنتي يامرت عمي
مها +عبدالوهاب : الله يبارك فيك وأنت عقبالك 
عمر : أجيب بنت و لا أتزوج 
مها : لا تتزوج
عمر بصوت عالي :امين يارب من بؤك لأبواب السماء
(دخلو الكل المزرعة وخبروا الأهل وفرحوا لهم ,أما الغداء فهو زهب وهذاهم ينشبونه)
الوليد: لينة خلوا هذه الصحون للرجال وهذي للنساء
لينة مومع الوليد جالسة تشم الأكل لين ما عصب الوليد
الوليد: لينة لينة
لينة: هلا أبوي أمر 
الوليد : ماسمعتي شيء صح 
نورة : خلها عنك أنا فهمت , خلاص روح أنت
الوليد: أنزين يله باي
(صحا الوليد الكل عشان يأكلون, كلوا الرجال والنساء بس صدق زين الأصابع موجودة)
بووليد: يطيك العافية ولدي على هالطبخة
وليد: كلي ده بفضل تعليمك 
بويعقوب: لا يا ولدي الله لايوريك طبخ أبوك شان ماتبي تأكل بعدها
الكل قام يضحك
أما الحريم ياحلاة سوالفهم إذا كانت مدح 
قمر: شوهيدا مو أكلة دي جنان
أم الوليد: تسلمين ياوخيتي
الجوهرة:والله موشيء الأكلة بس يمنيرة إذابقا شيء خليه لي بأكله بالبيت
الحريم قاموا يضحكون على كلام العيوز
ليلى : والله خوش أكله 
ريم بصوت واطي :يمه خذي الوصفة من عمتي منيرة
نورة: الي تبي الوصفة تجي تكلم أخوي بوخالد
الجازي: أنا أول وحدة تبي الوصفة قومي يانورة نادي أخوك
نورة : بس إنشاء الله
(راحت نورة تنادي أخوها الوليد وجابته معها المجلس للحريم)
الوليد : هاهاها الي تبي تتغطى خلوها تتغطى 
الجوهرة :حياك يمه 
الوليد: السلام عليكم 
بصوت واحد الحريم: وعليكم السلام
نورة: تعال أخوي أجلس جنبي
الجوهرة: يمه تراني الوحيدة الي مدحت طبخك
العنود: هايمه قمتي تخورينها مين الي كان يعايب
شيماء: كيف حالك وليد
الوليد: ابشرك بنعمة 
شيماء: يمه الوليد كيف سويت طبختك 
الوليد : كم تدفعون أول
شيماء : الي تامر
الوليد: أجل بدلع أشوي 
شيماء : كلي لك
الوليد: أجل أبي حرمة
شيماء :بس ماطلبت شيء كبير وابشر
الوليد: لا تصدقين توالناس ,المهم المقادير أنتو عارفينها بس يبيلها دقة أشوي وممارسة ولا يد في الخشم والثانية في الأكل وبينهم شفتات هذا هوالسر
نورة : أقول أخوي جد فشلتني قوم بس قوم
(رجع وليد المجلس عند عمامه الي جلسوا يصلون العصر وبعد ماخلصوا جلسوا يستغفرون ربهم بعدها تكلم بو وليد)
خالد:يا أخواني خلاص عزمتوا على الروحة لسوريا
إبراهيم : أنا بروح وياك
عبدالوهاب :أنا ودي بس الشركة بتظل ماحد فيها
خالد: ماعليك بيكون في أحد يديرها
عبدالوهاب : أجل أنا بروح
يوسف : وأنا بروح
خالد : ياشباب مين الي مايمديه يجي
وليد: أنا يبه ماني جاي
خالد والباقي بتروحون 
خالد :خلاص إذا وليد حيمسك فرعنا بالظهران والي هنا موجود سامي زوج أختي
(الشباب فرحوا بهذا الخبر وقام التخطيط لهذي الرحلة الي بتكون بعد أسبوع من الحين, المهم وصل الخبر لعند النساء وقامت الحسابات لهذه الرحلة وكملت العايلة جلستهم حتى الليل ثم كلن رجع بيته لكن عمر بعد مارجع عمته وهو في الطريق تذكر الموقف الي صار له مع ريم وقام يفكر هل يقدر يتزوجها بس هو صغير على الزواج المهم مافكر بهذا الأمر كثير لأنه يبي يتمتع بكل لحظة حتى يجي اليوم الموعود)
نام الكل ماعدا هذي البنت الي ترمي أسهمها في ظلام هالليل والي عارفا أنها ماراح تخيب
العنود تناجي ربها وهي رافعة يدها: اللهم يامالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء اللهم ذل اليهود ومن عاونهم ومن هاودهم اللهم إنهم قد بغو وأفسدو في البلاد اللهم إنك العالم بالحال والمأل يدك الخير وأنت على كل شيء قدير اللهم أرسل عليهم جندا من جندك لينفوهم من هذه البلاد ,اللهم إني أسألك خير ماتعلم لي وأعوذبك من شر ماتعلم لي . (أنهت العنود صلاتها مع ربها وتذكرت صديقتها خلودالفلسطينية الي تعرفت عليها من خلال الماسنجر تذكرت العذاب الي هم فيه وقامت تبكي لحالهم وتشكر ربها,بعد كذا نامت ولا صحت إلا على صوت أخوانها الي يتجهزون لصلاة الجمعة.
خليل : يمه وين البخور 
شيماء : تعال خذه
خليل : ياليت عندي زوجة كان بخرتني 
شيماء ماحد مسكك بس أنت أمر
خليل : خلاص بعد الصلاة بقولك مين أبي 
شيماء :أرفع ثوبك بطيبك
خليل:الله لا يحرمني منك ياأمي 
شيماء: وأنت بعد
عبدالرحمن :أشوف الدعوة مغازل 
خليل : أقول اللقافة سلوك فطري
شيماء : خلاص روحوا المسجد ولاتنسون تدعون لنا
(راحوالشباب المسجد ويوم خلصوا الصلاة رجعوا وجلسوا مع عيال عمهم أشوي ثم كلن راح لبيته)
لينة: ها خليل كيف حالك 
خليل : والله تعبان روحياً
لينة : خبري الناس يقولون جسديا
خليل : هذاك أول بس أنا روحيا
لينة :شفيك
خليل:
كتمت هواك دهرا لا لخوف وما أنا من يروعه الحمام
ولكني حرصت عليك منهم ولو أودي بمهجتي الغرام
أحن إلى باب الحبيب وأهله وأشفق من وجد به وأهيم
وإني لمشغوف من الوجد والهوى وشوقي إلى وجه الحبيب عظيم
وقد ضاقت الدنيا علي برحبهــــــا فياليت من أهوى بذاك عليــــــم
لينة: ياحظ الي له هذي الأبيات ياليتني أنا
خليل : عمتي نجديني تراني بغرق
لينة:ليه تقول كذا
خليل : أخاف تروح علي وأنا ماتحركت
لينة: إنشاء الله مو رايحة بس هي عاد عسى الي ببالي
خليل: يعني تعرفينها 
لينة: وأنا يخفى علي كلام العيون
خليل أخاف يأخذها ولد عمي الوليد
لينة: ها هينا المشكلة
خليل : أخاف أطلبها وولد عمي يبيها ولا هي ماتبيني
لينة :لا تقول كذا هي تبييييي
خليل:نعم شوتقولين
لينة: الله يقطعه من لسان , بس أبي أقولك شيء حارب من أجل حبك 
خليل: هذي نصيحتك بس
لينة :في الوقت الحالي لازم تحارب وتتحرك بسرعة
خليل : راح أكلم أبوي اليوم والله يستر

(ما يندرى شنو بيصير بين خليل وأبوه اليوم)*

----------


## صمت الجروح

أكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## صمت الجروح

شمعه اتمنى تكوني للحين متابعه 

وياي بالقصه

واتمنى تكون عاجبتك




صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه
معاكي خيوووه 

وللحين متابعه وعاجبتني مووووت القصه

كمممممممممممممملي ... أنتظررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## صمت الجروح

ترى أحداااااااااث سووووووووريا



روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بإنتظارها  يالله لاتخلينا ننتظر أكثر خيوووه

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الرابع:*
*سار خليل لأبوه يبي يكلمه هو مع أمه 
خليل : السلام عليكم 
بوخليل +أم خليل : وعليكم السلام 
خليل : نسيتي الي قلتلك قبل الصلاة
الأم قامت تضحك وتناظر زوجها 
أم خليل : لا يمه توني كنت أتكلم مع أبوك
خليل : يعني راضين أتزوج 
بوخليل : مين الي مايبي يستر على ولده, أكيد راض ي , بس أهم شيء من هي البنت
خليل : أنتوا تعرفونها زين 
أم خليل : عساها الي ببالي 
خليل : والله مايندرى قولي وبقولك أيه أولا
أم خليل : إنشاء الله تكون الجازي
خليل : أختيارك خطاء يا يمه
أم خليل : حسافة كنت أبيها تكون كنتي
بوخليل : وأنا بعد , بس يله الحمدلله
خليل : لا تضايقون روحكم إذا تبوني أخذها باخذها 
بوخليل : لا يبه مانبي نضغط عليك إنت الي لك الأختيار
خليل : وأنا يا يبه أبيها جد , بس كنت أبي أشوف رايكم 
أم خليل : بالله عليك ياولدي أنت تبيها 
خليل : أي يمه أبيها وأحبها بعد
بوخليل : كذا ريحتني 
أم خليل : الحمدلله ما خيبت ظني تعرف تختار
خليل : أي يمه أنا ولدك طالع إختياري عليك
أبوخليل : ماراح تلقى زي الجازي جمال وأخلاق ونسب وعلم
خليل : صدقت يبه
ابو خليل : أنزين ترى ماهنا عرس إلا بعد ماتتخرج يالكتور
خليل إنزين كلموهم الحين عساس خطبة
بو خليل : أحنا بنروح سوريا الأسبوع الجاي إذاجينا بكلمهم إنشاء الله
خليل : زين يمديني أتعرف على البنت زود
أم خليل: قل أبي أطلع وياها بعد
خليل +بوخليل:ههههههههههه
خليل : إنزين يمه عن إذنكم 
راح خليل يبي يبشرأخته مع لينة
لينة:ها العنود جلسي معانا هذا الأسبوع
العنود :الود ودي أطول معاكم بس تعرفين أبوي
لينة: أفا عليك أتوسط لك عنده
دخل خليل عليهم وسمع كلمة أتوسط 
خليل :على وشوتتوسطين 
لينة :نبي العنود تجلس ويانا هالأسبوع 
خليل : أنسي الفكرة حتى العنود روح البيت وإن راحت رحنا
العنود أستانست على كلام أخوها تعرف أنه يعزها بس ماكانت تظن إنه هالزود يعزها 
لينة: الله الله كلامك وايد حلو عطني أشوي منه
خليل : تحلى أيامك بس خلاص من اليوم عادي أخذيها
العنود : كنا عدلين قبل أشوي شغيرك 
خليل : لا بس حبيبتي بتجي البيت وحاجتي لك قضت
العنود : والله خلاص بتجي 
لينة : كلمت أبوك 
خليل : أي وهم كتنوا حاطين عينهم عليها 
العنود : أخيرا يالجازي بتنورين بيتنا 
خليل :بس أبوي مو خاطبها إلا بعد رجعتنا من سوريا
لينة :المهم تقدمت خطوة بس عجل على الخطوة الجاية
(في هذي الأثناء دخلت الجازي بيت جدتها بس كانت متغطية )
الجازي: السلام عليكم 
الكل: وعليكم السلام
خليل: أنزين يالله عن أذنكم 
لينة +العنود: الله وياك
الجازي بخاطرها :الله وياك
(خليل يكلم نفسه :الحين وين بروح مافي غير أجلس مع أيديده أشوي)
في بيت عبدالوهاب
أسيل :بابا أبي طاطس(بطاطس) 
عبدالوهاب: إنشاء الله 
أسيل :ماما ماما بابا بيجيب طاطس
مها : فديت الطاطس والله
أسيل : بابا أنا أحبك 
(مسك عبدالوهاب بنته وقام يحبها ويلعبها )
مها : وأحنا ملنا من الطيب نصيب
عبدالوهاب :قامت الغيرة , لعن أبوش هذه بنتش تغارين 
مها : أغار من نسمة الهوا الي تجيك لأنها أقرب لك 
عبدالوهاب : أجل عقابش هذا موووووووووووه
أسيل : بابا عيب
عبدالوهاب : شوف هذي تفهم بعد
مها : ما قلتلي والله عبدالوهاب تبيها بنت ولا ولد
عبدالوهاب : أي شيء الي يجي من الله حياه الله 
أسيل : أبي أنا ولد
مها: عيوني لك يايمه 
عبدالوهاب : يله قوموا عازمكم على العشاء


(راحت العيلة للمطعم وبعده راحوا للتي تاون)
أما في بيت يوسف فكانت العايلة كلها جالسة مع بعض
قمر: سارة بعرفك على أهلي في الشام بتحبين وايد
سارة : أنا من الحين حابتهم لأن عندهم بنت مثلك
(جد كانت سارة مع قمر سمن على عسل يحبون بض مع أنهم ضراير بس يوسف عادل بينهم أتم العدل)
يعقوب : يمه قمر أبي إذا رحنا تخلينهم يسوون لنا الأكلات الشامية
قمر : تكرم عينك
يعقوب: أنزين إذا رحنا بتجلسين جنبنا ولا بتجلسين جنب أهلك
قمر: طبعا بجلس عند أهلي بس عارفة بشتاق لكم وخاصة أختي سارة
يوسف : المهم كلن يرتب أغراضه زين 
عائشة: يبه ماجبتلي هدية النجاح 
يوسف : كل هذا ولا جبتلك بنروح سوريا خلاص يكفي 
عائشة : لا مايكفي نبي هدية 
يوسف : ليه مين أنتوا 
عائشة : أنا و أحمد وعلي والجازي لا لا الجازي كبيرة ماتبي
يعقوب : ذي نستنا يبه حتى أنا أبي إذا الجازي كبيرة أنا مالي دخل أنا صغير صح يا حبيبتي عينيسارة وقمر
سارة : أما أنا وقمر نشهد أنك طفلنا الصغير
قمر: أي والله نحاتيك أكثر من العيال البقية
خليل : وليه يعني مرا ضعت ولا لقيتوني 
يوسف : لا هم ما يقصدون كذا يبون يعرفون حاط ببالك أحد ولا لا
خليل : أها هذه السالفة ,الجواب للسؤل أي حاط ثنتين لا ثلاث لا أربع 
وحدة هي سارة والثانية قمر والثالثة الجازي 
(قاطعه بوخليل مابقى إلا جدتك )
خليل: لا باقي الي أقول فيها
وتطلبهم عيني وهم في سوادها
ويشتاقهم قلبي وهم بين أضلعي
وسلامتكم.
أحمد :الله الله ما حلى شعرك يا أخوي 
قمر : ياحلو الحب الي بين العشاق
سارة :أنزين يمه من هي
يعقوب : لسه ماني متأكد من شعوري ممكن إذا رحنا وشفت خوات عمتي قمر بغير رايي 
قمر: ياني بوريك بنات شوحلوات بس ما في الي تحبها أكيد هي الي بتأخذها 
(سؤال يتبادر للذهن من الي يحبها يعقوب)
بو يعقوب : المهم بمناسبة هذه الجمعة الحلوة راح أوزع عليكم الهدايا حق النجاح وأول من راح يستلم هو أو هي 
(قام يعقوب وقوم أمه وعمته قمر)
يعقوب : الي يستحق جد هم أمي وعمتي قمر لأنهم تعبوا وسهروا لأجل راحتنا
بو يعقوب : عفية عليك ولدي ما خيبت ظني فيك , وصحيح أول جائزتين لسارة وقمر 
(سلم يوسف 2000 ريال لكل وحدة أما الجازي وحمد ويعقوب على ألف والصغار على 500ريال)
أحمد : الله يجزاك خير يبه , بس أنت باقي لك الهدية 
يوسف : ياولدي أعرف هالشيء وحطه حلقه في أذنك أنا الأبو يكفيه أنه يشوف عياله وحريمه فرناين فهمت يبه
خليل :وأحنا مانبيك يا يبه إلا أنك تكون فرحان على طول
(جمعت عائلة بو خليل أغراضهم للسفر لظهران مع أخوه عبدالوهاب بس العنود تمت هينا مع عبدالرحمن والبقي راحوا)
جلسوا البنات كلهم مع بعض مع جدتهم الجوهرة سوالف 
لينة : قولي لنا سوالف زمان يوم كنتوا صغار
الجوهرة :ايييه أول أول تحول خلتيني أذكر الحارة القديمة وبيتنا وأمي وأبوي وأخواني كانت أيام حلوة ونظيفة مو زي أيامكم هذي البنت ما تقدر تروح ولا تجي أول كنا نطلع من الفجر للزراعة ولانرجع إلا عند المغرب بعدها نأكل ونام 
العنود :يمه الجوهرة قصي لنا قصة من مال أول قالتها لك أمك أوأبوك
الجوهرة : كان في شخص اسمه أحمد بغى يخطب بنية حلوة أسمها سلوى راح مع أهله عشان يخطبونها بس أهلها رفضوا وهي كانت تبه وعناد لهم سلوى و أحمد زوجوا سلوى لواحد حسبي الله عليه ما خلها تتهنى معاه كان معروف بقسوته وظلمه بس كان غني أطمعوا أهلها وزوجوها المهم مرت على البنت سنة ولا يوم شافت الراحة كل يوم يا يضربها ياعياله يضربونها كان متزوج الشلب وكانت زوجته تذل البنت وكانت كل ما تروح لأهلها تشتكي يردونها له ولايهمهم شيء لأن الزوجة هي الي تحل الأمور بينها وبينه وزوجها بعد هددأهلها بأنه بيطلقها وخافوا أهلها من الفضيحة المهم البنت أستجنت و خف عقلها طلقها الظالم بعد ما لعب فيها هو وعياله كأنه لعبة بيدهم وأهلها تفشلوا بسببها وهي كانت تطلع الحوي وتكشف عن عورتها صار حالها ميئوس منه بس جاء أحمد لأهلها يبي يتزوجها مامات 
لأنه ماتهنا معاها وضاقت حبيبته الذل والمهان وهو عاجز يسوي شيء ويم قدر ماتت ماتت وبعدها أختفى ليوكم هذا ماحد يدري عنه شيء
(البنات كانوا خاشين جو وكانوا يبكون على القصة وعلى هالحب العفيف الي ما يدنسه لا دنيا ولاغيرها)
(راحو البنات ينامون مع بعض الجازي ولينة والعنود)
(العنود زي ماخبرناها صلت وترها ودعت بهذا الدعاء الجميل
اللهمّ مالِكَ المُلك
تؤتِي المُلكَ من تشاء
وتنزعُ المُلك مِمّن تشاء
وتُعِزّ من تشاء .. وتُذِلّ من تشاء
بيدك الخير .. إنك على كلّ شئ قدير
رحمان الدنيا والآخرة
تُعطيهُما من تشاءُ .. وتَمنعُ مِنهُما مَن تشاءْ
ارحمني رَحمة ً تُغنيني بها عن رَحمةِ مَن سِواك

اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ
رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ إليك
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه
أَنتَ الغَنِيُّ ونحَنُ الفُقَراءُ إليك
أَنتَ الوَكيلُ ونحَنُ المُتَوَكِّلونَ عَلَيْك
أَنتَ القَوِيُّ ونحَنُ الضُّعفاءُ إليك
أَنتَ العَزيزُ ونحَنُ الأَذِلاَّءُ إليك
اللّهم يا واصِل المُنقَطِعين أَوصِلنا إليك
اللّهم هَب لنا مِنك عملا صالحاً يُقربُنا إليك
اللّهم استُرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرضِ و يوم العرضِ عليك
أحسِن وُقوفَنا بين يديك
لا تُخزِنا يوم العرضِ عليك
اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأمور كلها
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة
يا حنَّان .. يا منَّان .. يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام
اجعَل في قُلوبِنا نورا
و في قُبورِنا نورا
و في أسماعِنا نورا
و في أبْصارِنا نورا
و عن يميننا نورا
و عن شِمالِنا نورا
ومن فَوقِنا نورا
ومن تحَتِنا نورا
وفي عَظمِنا نورا
و في لحَمِنا نورا
وفي أَنْفُسِنا نورا
و في أَهْلِنا نورا
وفي آبائِنا نورا
و في أُمَّهاتِنا نورا
وفي أَزواجِنا/زَوجاتِنا نورا
وفي ذُرِّيَتِنا نورا
وأَعطِنا نورا
وأَعظِم لنا نورا
واجعَل لنا نورا مِن نورِكَ فَأَنتَ نورُ السّماواتِ وَالأرضِ
يا ربَّ العالمين
يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين
اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا
و على الإيمان الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا
و أنت راضٍ عنّا
وأنت راضٍ عنّا
وأنت راضٍ عنّا
يا خيرَ الرازقين
يا خيرَ الرازقين
يا خيرَ الرازقين
اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا إلى حبِّك
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا
وإذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا إليك غيرَ مفتونين
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين
داوِنا اللّهمَّ بدوائِك واشفِنا بشفائِك وأغْنِنا بفضلِك عمّن سِواك
يا كاسيَ العظامِ لحماً بعد الموت
ارحمنا إذا أتانا اليقين وعرق منا الجبين
و بكى علينا الحبيب والغريب
اللّهم ارحمنا إذا وُورينا التراب وغُلِّقَتِ من القبورِ الأبواب
فاذا الوحشةُ و الوحدةُ
وهوّنِ الحساب
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ وبلغتِ التراقِ وقيل من راق
وظن أنه الفراقُ والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ
إليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق
اللّهم ارحمْنا يومَ تُبَدَّلُ الأرضُ غيرَ الأرضِ والسَّماوات
اللّهم ارحمنا يومَ تمورُ السّماءُ موراً و تسيرُ الجبالُ سيراً
اللّهم ارحمنا فانَّك بِنا رحيم
و لا تُعذِّبنا فأنتَ علينا قدير
و الْطُف بنا يا مَولانا فيما جَرَت بِهِ المَقادير
اللّهم خُذْ بأَيدينا إليك أَخْذَ الكِرامِ عَليك
يا قاضِيَ الحاجات
و يا مُجيب الدَّعوات
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَبَّنا رَحمَْةً تَهْدي بِها قُلُوبَنا
اللّهم انصُرِ الإسلام وَأَعِزَّ المُسلمين
و دَمِّر أَعداءَ الدّين
اللّهم خُذْهُم أَخْذَ عَزيزٍ مُقْتَدِر
انَّهم لا يُعجِزُونَك
أَرِنا فِيهِم يَوماً أَسوداً
أَرِنا فيهِم عَجائِبَ قُدرَتِك
أَرِنا بِهم بَأْسَك الذي لا يُرَدُّ عَنِ القَومِ المُجرِمين
انزَعِ الوَهَنَ وَحُبَّ الدُّنيا مِن قُلوبِنا وأَبدِل بِه يا
رَبَّنا حُبَّ الآخِرَة
يا مُغيثُ أَغِثْنا
يا رَحمنُ ارحمنا
يا كَريمُ أَكرِمنا
يا لَطيفُ الطُف بِنا
اللّهم الطُف بِنا في قضائِكَ وقَدَرِكَ لُطْفاً يليقُ بِكَرَمِكَ يا
أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين
يا سمَيعَ الدُّعاء
يا ذا المَنِّ والعَطاء
يا مَن لا يُعجِزْهُ شيءٌ في الأَرضِ ولا في السَّماء
اللّهم ارزُق شبابَ المُسلمينَ عِفَّةَ يوسف عليه السلام
و بَناتَ المسلمينَ طهارةَ مريم عليها السلام
و احفظ نِساءَ المسلمين من شرِّ خَلقِكَ أجمَعين
اللّهم ارزُقنا فأَنتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقين
و أَعتِق رِقابَنا يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين
ورِقابَ آبائِنا وأُمَّهاتِنا وَمَن كان لَهُ حَقٌ عَلينا
و جميع المُسلِمين والمُسلِماتِ.. المُؤمِنينَ والمُؤمِناتِ..
الأَحياءِ مِنهُم وَالأَموات
انَّكَ يا مَولانا سَميعٌ قَريبٌ مُجيبُ الدَّعَوات
يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحمين
اللّهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على سَيِّدِنا مُحمَّدٍ في الأوَّلين
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عَليهِ في الآخِرين
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عليهِ في كلٍ وقتٍ وكلٍ حين
وفي المَلأِ الأَعلى إلى يومِ الدِّين
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَحمنُ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنا شَفَاعَتَهُ وَأَورِدْنا
حَوْضَهُ وَاسْقِنا مِن يَدَيْهِ الشَّريفَتينِ شَرْبَةً هَنيئَةً
مَريئَةً لا نَظْمَأُ بَعدَها أَبَداً
اللَّهم كما آمَنَّا بِهِ وَلم نَرَه.. فَلا تُفَرِّق بَيْنَنا
وَبَينَهُ حتى تُدخِلَنا مُدخَلَه
بِرحمَتِكَ يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين
واشْفِ مَرضانا وَمَرضى المُسلِمين
و ارْحَم مَوتانا وَمَوتى المُسلمين
و لا تُخَيِّب رَجائَنا يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين
وتَقَبَّل دُعاءَنا وصِيامَنا وقِيامَنا ورُكوعَنا وسُجودَنا
كما نَسأَلُكَ الدَّرَجاتِ العُلا مِنَ الجَنَّة
آمين.. آمين.. آمين*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*وصلى اللهُ على سيِّدِنا مُحمَّد وَعلى آلِهِ وصَحْبِهِ وَسلّم**
**وبعدها**راحت تنام**)
**الجازي : العنود نمتي وللا لسه**
**العنود :لا صاحية معاك**
**الجازي** :**شرايك بكلام الجوهرة** 
**العنود:شقولك بس هل فيه بهذا الوقت أحد يحب زي هالحب إن**كان فيه أبي زوجي زي كذا**
**الجازي : أي والله يندر ينوجد زي كذا رجال يحبون الروح**للشخص مو الشكل ولا الفلوس ولا النسب أنا أقول هذي العوامل مهمة بس موأكثر من الدين**ولا الروح الطيبة الي تنحب من أول ماتقابلها**
(**لينة كانت تسمع كلامهم وفجاءة صحت**وقالت بأعلى صوتها**)
**الجازي : خلاص لا تحلمين بزوجك لأنه خلاص وصل**
**العنود:أي**والله نسينا نقول لها**
**الجازي : شفيكم أعتفستوا كذا** 
**لينة : وصل فارس الأحلام**الي كنتي ترسمين له طول عمرك**
**الجازي : أنا كنت أفكر بأحد وأرسم له** 
**لينة: أي**الغبية أقصد كنتي تتخيلينه** 
**الجازي: كذا صح , بس منهو فارس أحلامي** 
**العنود** :* *أنسي محنا قايلينلك لين ما تقولين صفاته لنا** 
**الجازي: يمكن ما تعجبكم** 
**لينة** :**لا راح تعجبنا**
**الجازي : كنت أبيه حنطي الون وشعره ناعم وطويل يوصل لكتوفه وله**لحية أو عوارض على الأقل وطوله تقريبا من 170-180 ووزنه حلو يعني 80-85كجم أما**أخلاقه فكان يعطف على الصغير ويرحم الكبير ويحب أمه وأخوانه ويحبني أنا قبل**لايخطبني**
**العنود : مبروك عليك أخوي كل الصفات الي قلتيها فيه أهي** 
**الجازي :لا**تمزحين معي هالمزح ترى** 
**لينة : شوف هذي مو مصدقة أحنا نقولك الصدق وإنشاء الله**بيخطبك بعد ما نرجع من الشام** 
**الجازي قفطت من الحيا وفي خاطرها تقول أخيرا أخيرا**حس فيني وبحبي له أي أحبه ألا أموت فيها مومصدق خوفي هذا حلم أحلمه يارب سهل علي**وأحفظني بحفظك**
(**ناموا البنات بدري لأنهم مخططين لشيء بكرة**)
(**ما حد يدري وش**راح يصير للجازي من أحداث لكن الله يستر ويصبرها**)
**أذن الفجر وصحت العنود وصحت**الي معاها عشان يصلون وراحت لأخوها عبدالرحمن تصحيه للفجر , دخلت الغرفة**عليه**)
**العنود: عبدالرحمن يله قوم أذن الفجر** 
**عبدالرحمن: خلاص قمت** 
**العنود** :* *يله قوم خلني أشوفك** 
**عبدالرحمن : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون**
**العنود: قوم**الله يفتح عليك اليوم وتدعيلي إنشاء الله بالصلاة** 
(**قام عبدالرحمن للصلاة**ولمالرجع قابلته أخته العنود مع عمته لينة والجازي**)
**لينة: دحومي طالبتك طلبة قول**تم**
**عبدالرحمن : تدلعيني وتطلبين بعد أمري**
**لينة : ما يامر عليك عدوبس بغيتك**طلعنا أشوي نفطر ونروح المزرعة**
**عبدالرحمن : كل وحدة قالت لأمها أو أبوها** 
**لينة: جاين نطلب منك يعني ماقلن لأحد ولو قلنا ما راح نطب راح تنفذ وفورا**بعد**
**عبدالرحمن : طلعتي على حقيقتك يادهانة السيور**
**الجازي +العنود** :**ههههههههههه دهانة سيور** 
**لينة: هذا جزاني أطلب لكم بس أقول ماحد محترمني ويهاب**كلمتي** 
**عبدالرحمن :لا تزعلين وهذي بوسة راس ومع طلعتين هالأبوع شعندك بع** 
**لينة :أي هذا عيال الأخو ولابلاش**
**طلعوا البنات يفطرون مع عبدالرحمن ثم راحوا**المزرعة**
**العنود: طالبتك يا أخوي** 
**عبدالرحمن : وشو بعد شكثر طلباتكم اليوم** 
**العنود :ابيك تجهز خيل أبي أركب** 
**عبدالرحمن : أخرزمن البنات يركبون**الخيل**
**لينة : وليه شفينا قاصر**
**عبدالرحمن :لا مافيكم شيء بس شوفوا إذا جبتها**مو ما تركبون** 
**لينة: خلاص أتفقنا** 
**عبدالرحمن : أي وحدة تبون** 
**الجازي : أنا**ماني راكبه بس أبيهم يركبون عالية**
**عبدالرحمن : مع أنها عزيزة علي ولا أحب أحد**يركبها غير يبس أنتي هم تامرين أمر**
(**جهز عبدالرحمن عالية وجابها عندالبنات بس زي**ما قال خافوا نها يوم وقفوا جنبها وقام يضحك عليهم لكن العنود جمعت شجاعتها وركبت**عالية بس كان عبدالرحمن ماسكها طول الوقت**)
**العنود : عبدالرحمن هدها خلاص** 
**عبدالرحمن : أهدها متأكدة** 
**العنود:ايه وعجل** 
(**هد عبدالرحمن عالية وضربها**خفيف من ورى أدى هذا أن عالية قامت تسرع بقوة والعنود دورها أنواع الصراخ والصياح**بس لاحياة لمن تنادي الكل ميت من الضحك عليه بس الحمدلله أنها متمسك باللجام زين**وقفت أخر شيء عالية يواسطة عبدالرحمن بس العنود انت ميتة خوف**)
**العنود : مين**الملقوف الي قال أني أركب ,ماعمري بركب توبة مدى الحياة**
**الجازي : هذا الي مايطيع**يضيع أنتي شدخ عصش في شيء مايخصش ركوب الخيل للرجال مولنا**
**العنود: توني اليوم**عرفت أنه مو لنا**
(**أرجعوا البنات البيت ولا أحد درا عنهم وش سوو**)
**صحوا الظهر**وبلشوا سوالف وضحك على موقف أمس** 
**في بيت خالدالظهر**
**عمر جالس مع خواته بالصالة**سوالف عن سوريا ووشي مخططاتهم وين بيروحون ووش بيسون هناك مع عيال عمهم بس عمر حازه**بخاطره أنا بيت عمته مو جايين بس يله خيرة**
**عمر: نورة قومي حطي الأكل جيعان** 
**هيبة: وأنا بعد أبي اكل**
**عمر :عفيه أختي عشان تتعلمين كيف تمسكين**بيت**
**نورة: بقوم أحط بس موعشانك عشاني وهيبة**
**عمر: تواضعا مني راح**أساعدك**
**نورة: وين الوليد خلنا ننتظره لين مايجي مع أبوي**
**عمر: يعني لازم نصبر**الله كريم**
**هيبة: باباجا باباجا هي هي هي هي**
**عمر:خلاص مالك عذر**
**نورة : يله**قوم معاي** 
**عمر :نورة كلمي عمتي خليها تجي معنا**
**نورة: كلمها أنت** 
**عمر: أنتي**أخت بس بالتباعية**
(**دخل بوالوليد على كلامهموقال شصاير** )
**عمر : كنت أقول تتصل**على عمتي عشان تجي معنا سوريا**
**بوالوليد: كلمت ليلى وقالت بتجي مع حمدان**معانا**
**تشقق عمر من هذا الخبر وأسعده كثير**
(**مر الأسبوع بسرعة والكل جهز أغراضه**عشان السفرة , تحركت العوايل كلها إلى الظهران بعد ما ودعو الوليد وسامي زوج ليلى** )
(**تجهز خليل مع أهله وعبدالوهاب وأهله كلهم راحوا بسيارة خليل السفاري تحركت**العوايل من الظهران بأتجاه سوريا**)*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الخامس**:
**تحركت العوايل من الظهران بأتجاه سوريا وكان مع كل سيارة كينوود ( الجهاز يستخدم للأتصال بين الناس لمسافة محدودة**)
كان تحرك العوائل بعد صلاة العصروكان عددالسيارات الي راحت لسوريا هي أربع على الترتيب:
1- سيارت خليل : موجود فيها عائلة بوخليل وعبدالوهاب
2- سيارت بوالوليد(سوبربان): بها عائلة خالد وأمه ولينة
3- سيارت بو يعقوب(أكسيرجن): فيها عائلة يوسف 
4- سيارت يعقوب(لاند كروزر): فيها عمته ليلى وأبنائها
(في سيارت بوخليل كان الجو حماس لأنه عبدالوهاب وعبدالرحمن ماسكينها ألغاز وتحدي بينهم والنساء)
عبدالرحمن : عمي أتحداك تحل هل لغز
عبدالوهاب : عطنا يله 
عبدالرحمن : وشو الرقم الي إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما 19+
مها بحماس ( أنا عرفته هو5و6)
عبدالرحمن : صح أقول عمي فازت عليك مرتك
عبدالوهاب :أنا ومرتي واحد
عبدالرحمن : لا يوم أنها جاوبت قلت كذا ولا يا مها 
مها : لا تغلط أنا وزوجي واح
عبدالوهاب : فديتك والله أقول عبدالرحمنشف الي طاح عليك
عبدالرحمن : مافي شيء طاح علي 
عبدالوهاب : وجهك لقطه
عبدالرحمن :ههههههههههه
مها: أنا عندي لغز وهو أيجوز للرجل أن يتزوج شقيقة أرملته؟
عبدالرحمن :عرفته وهو الصح 
عبدالوهاب: عجل بس
عبدالرحمن أي يجوز
إبراهيم : أقول ياولدي فشلتنا كيف يتزوج وهو ميت 
عبدالرحمن : أي والله كيف
عبدالوهاب : علم روحك 
شيماء: بسكم عن ولدي 
(يسوي روحه يبكي)عبدالرحمن :أي أمي كلهم علي 
شيماء: خلاص أنا الحين وياك فرقة وحدة
عبدالرحمن : عاشت أم خليل
العنود: أنا ويا أبوي
جمانة: أنا ويا خليل
عبدالرحمن : كل فرقة تسأل سؤال واحد وأسرع إجابة هم الي يأخذون النقطة وإن محد جاب الأجابة يأخذونها رواعي السؤال
الكل أوكي
إبراهيم : اسلؤال عندنا الحين له أوراق . . وما هو بنبات، وله جلد . . وما هو بحيوان، وعلم . . وما هو بإنسان. من هو؟
الكل متحير وش ها السؤال 
عبدالوهاب:هو ال ال ال 
العنود : وشو ال ال ال تكلم 
مها: عرفته هو الكتاب
إبراهيم: إجابتكم صح 
عبدالوهاب ميت من الفرح لفوزهم بنقطه وعطا زوجته موااااه على الطاير 
عبدالرحمن: ياليت عندي وحده أعطيها مواااه بس أقول عندي أمي
(حب عبدالرحمن أمه على يدها)
شيماء : عندي سؤال ولا أحد بيحله وهو وشو الشيء الي إذا حطيناه بالثلا جة ما يبرد
خليل : يمه هو الثلج 
شيماء : إنت صح إذا كان السؤال غير
خليل : شف أمي تعرف تنكت
العنود: يمه هو هو راح عن بالي توه كان موجود
عبدالوهاب : لحقي ناديه قبل ما يبعد
الكل قام يضحك
عبدالوهاب : أعترف إني عجزت أنا وزوجتي
شيماء : بعد لثلا ثة 123
عبدالرحمن : صح يمه لنا نقطه
خالد : إنزين وشو الجواب 
شيماء : هو الفلفل الحار
العنود : هذا الي كنت أفكر فيه
شيماء: مرة ثانية يمه
عبدالوهاب : خذوا السؤال الصح( الدجاجه في الثلاجه التفاحه)

غيروا بس نقطه لكي تحصلون على جمله مفيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددة
عبدالرحمن: التفاحة في الثلاجة الدجاج
عبدالوهاب : أنت ماتفهم أقول لك غير نقطة من موقع معين في كلمة وحطها في موقع ثاني وبعدها تكون جملق مفيدة
العنود: التلاحه في التفاجه لا موكذا
خليل : جمانة أنتي عرض أزياء معي بس 
جمانة : أصبر جالسة أفكر أي عرفتها ( ألذ حاجه في الثلاجة التفاحة)
عبدالوهاب فها مومصدق أنه جمانة هي الي حلته
خليل: هاعمي صح
عبدالوهاب: شرايك أنت أكيد صح
شيماء ضمت بنتها فرحانة أنها جاوبت
عبدالوهاب:ضمت بنتها مع أنها ماهي معاها بالفرقة شتقول عن هذه العاطفة الي كرمت فيها المرأة عن الرجل بكثير حتى أنك تلاحظ أنها كرمت بالحمل من دون الرجل للعاطفة الي فيها عكس الرجال الي يحارب عشان يوفر لقمة العيش عشان أهله والمرأة تقوم بعملها الي هي مفطورعليه فهي عندها عاطفة وحنان لازم تفرغها وأحسن ناس تفرغ لهم هذه العاطفة هم زوجها وأبنائها والغرب يبي يخلي النساء في الشارع توفر لقمة العيش وشوف النتيجة عندهم مافي عاطفة الأب يخلي ولده يطلع من البيت إذا بلغ ناقصهم حنان وصاحبة الحنا تشتغل بره وش تترجى من العيال الحب ولا الكره .
مها :إيش هذي الدرر
عبدالوهاب :ما حد معطيني فرصة ولا عندي الكثير 
عبدالرحمن :كنا مع مقطع إعلاني والحين نرجع لكم يله مين عنده السؤال
(جلسوا يلعبون اللعبة بس خلونا نروح لسيارة يعقوب )
يعقوب: عميمة ممكن تقولين لنا كيف كانت قصة زواجك من عمي سامي إذا ماكان عندك مانع
ليلى :لا ماعندي مانع
ريم :يعني في قصة 
ليلى :إي كان فيه
يعقوب حسافة حمدان نايم ولا ودي يسمع القصة
ليلى : ماعليك منه خله نايم يله بابدأ(يوم كان عمري16سنة كنت دايم أطلع في الحوي وألعب مع الصغار بس بعدها أهلي منعوني بس كنت أطلع أجيب كم غرض للبيت مثل خبز أحمر إذا اشتهاه أبوي ولا أمي المهم يوم كنت رايحة أشتري خبز أحمر عاد كانت عندي شطانة أشوي ليه أقول كذا لأني وانا رايحة شفت عيال يضربون ولد صغير ويوم أني جيت أبي أدافع عنه هربوا المهم يوم أنهم هربوا جا أخو هالصغير منهو أخو الصغير هو سامي شاف أخوه يصيح ما رده إلا أنه يعصب وشافني بويها سئلني وهو يصارخ من الي طق الولدالي هو عادل أخو أبوك يا ريم المهم أنا خايفة من شكله وهو معصب فما رديت عليه وعلى طول عطاني راشدي طيحني في الأرض وبعدها كرهت أبوكم كرهالعمى حتى أني رحت البيت ولا صحت ولا حتى جبت الخبز بس دخلت البيت رحت غرفتي وجلست أيح وأقول بخاطري خيرا تعمل شرا تلقا المهم أبوك يا ريم يوم راح سأل أخوه من الي طقه فقاله من الي طقه وهم الأولاد هوعرف كذا ندم كثير على الي سواه فيني وبعدها جلس يروح يوميا ذيك المنطقه الي ضربني فيها ينتظر أمر في الحوي عاد أنا قطعت الناس بعد ذيك السالفة بس حجا يوم بعد سنة أبوي طرشني أجيب له خبز ولا قدرت زي كل مرة طلعت وخايفة أشوفه المهم مريت من ذيك المنطقة والغريبة شفته جالس هناك حاط يده على راسه بس مريت وشافني قام وجا عندي وقام يعتذر لي بس أنا ماخليته قمت أصيح يوم تذكرت ذاك الكف وهديت عليه سب وشتم وهو يحاول يسكتني ويواسيني بس ماعنك أحد المهم عندما كنت اصيح كان يطالعني وهو كان متأثر بس أنا كنت مهار بسبب ذاك الكف جلسنا على كذا حتى جا رجال بس شافني أصيح قام يضرب أبوكم ضرب الكفار أنا على طول هربت وفي خاطري فرحانة لأن في أحد خذ بثأري مر كم أسبوع على السالفة بعدها طلعت يوم عشان أجيب شيء لأمي وهم مريت في نفس المنطقة والي لفت أنتباهي هو أبوك يا ريم لقيته جالس على نفس جلسته ذيك حاط يده على راسه لا مويدينه لأن وحده كانت مجبرة أنا خفت يشوفني على طول رجعت طريقي بس هو حس فيني وجاني على طول وقام يصيح ويقول شفتي يدي المكسورة والتورمات الي في وجهي ورجلي كلها بسبتك بس أنا مايهمني كل هذا جفا سامي على الأرض وقام يقول أرجوك سامحيني على الي سويته فيك أنا كنت أنتظرك يوميا قبل لا أنطق ولا بعد أبي أعتذرلك لأن لطت بحقك ولا لي حق أضربكبس أبيك تسامحيني أرجوك أما أنا يا ريم من شفت شكله والعذاب الي مر فيه نسيت كل الي صار لي منه كل الي كنت أفكر فيه إني أنا السبب بالي صارله بعدها قمت أصيح بحرارة وقلتله إني أسفة وعلى طول جريت لبيتنا بعدها بسبوع طلعت برا البيت الا لقيته برا وقال لي إنه يبيني وأنه حبني من أول يوم شافني فيه وعجبه شكلي يوم أني أبكي بعدها جا وخطبني وسؤلوني أهلي إن كنت موافقة ولا لا تعرفون جاوب البكر بالموافقة هي السكوت عاد أنا سكت وتزوجني سامي وزدت حبيته بعد الزواج للي فيه من الصفات الحلوة
(كان الكل خاشين جوا مع ليلى حتى حمدان كان صاحي يسمع أمه وريم كانت تصيح لقصة الحب بين أبوها وأمها وتذكرت في هذي الأثناء عمر ليه ماتدري بس أنا أدري وأنتوا)*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*(**المهم ننقل**لسيارة خالد الي كان عمر ونورة ولينة ماسكينها نكت طول الوقت خلونا نروح نسمع شيء**من هالنكت ونضحك معاهم**)
**عمر: سمعوا هالنكتة هذا محشش ينصح ولده قبل الأختبارات** ,* *تراها طويلة بس سمعوا زين وركزوا قال له: يا ولدي**امتحاناتك قربت وقدامك**طريقين : اما تنجح او ترسب .. اذا نجحت خير**وبركة ، اما اذا رسبت فقدامك**طريقين : اما تصيع في الشوارع او تسجل في**
**العسكرية .. اذا صعت ما يخالف ،**اما اذا دخلت العسكرية فعندك خيارين** :**اما الشرطة او الجيش .. اذا اخترت**الشرطة خير وبركة ، اما اذا اخترت**الجيش فقدامك خيارين : اما يوزعونك في**القوات الاحتياطية او على الجبهة** ..**القوات الاحتياطية خير ونعمة ، اما اذا**حطوك على الجبهة فعندك احتمالين** :**اما ترد بالسلامه او تنلعن بقذيفة .. اذا**رجعت خير وبركة ، اما اذا ضربتك**قذيفه فقدامك طريقين : اما تشفى او تموت** ..* *اذا شفيت احمد ربك ، اما**اذا مت فقدامك طريقين : اما تاكلك الكلاب او تتعفن** ..* *اذا اكلتك الكلاب خير**وبركة ، اما اذا عفنت فقدامك طريقين : اما تتحول**غاز طبيعي او نفط** ..**اذا صرت غاز خير وبركة ، واذا تحولت نفط فقدامك طريقين** :* *اما يصدرونك**نفط خام او يكررونك في مصفات نفط .. اذا صدروك خير وبركة ،**اما اذا**بيكررونك فقدامك طريقين : اما يحولونك زيت شل او مواد تنظيف ، اذا**صرت**
**زيت خير ونعمة ، اما اذا حولوك مواد نظيف**فقدامك طريقين : اما**تصير**صابون او تصير ورق تواليت ، اذا صرت صابون خير وبركة ، اما اذا صرت**ورق تواليت** ................ >* *والله يا ولدي انك بتاكل تبن (حلوة**صح**)

*
*عبدالله:هههههههههههههه والله أنها حلوة ياأخوي** 
**نورة : ههههه حلوة بس**طولتها بس خذ هذي النكتة محشش وقفوه الدوريات قالوا له : "ليش ماربطت الحزام**" 
**قال : "أصلآ ماعلي بنطلون** ...! "
**عمر:ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة حلوة خذي هذي** -**اتصل واحد على زوجته وقال لها "انا ربحت مليون دولار جهزي شنطتك بسرعة**" 
**فقالت**الزوجة:" طيب احمل معاي ثياب صيف أو شتاء؟**" 
**فرد عليها : "شيلي كل اللي تبين**المهم ما ابيس تصيرين بالبيت اذا رجعت**" 
**لينة:هههههههههههه قص عيها زوجها أجل**خذوا ذي فيه شايب قال لولده: انت ماتستحي على وجهك شف عيالك ماشاءالله عليهم لحاهم**طويله ولا يدخنون ويصلون بالمسجد وانت الله لايبلانا حالقن لحيتك وتدخن ولاتصلي**بالمسجد ماتستحي على وجهك.. قاله ولده: هذولا عيالي انا اللي مربيهم لكن انا من**اللي مربين؟**
**منيرة : هههههههههههه الله يقطع أبليسك أفركم صايعات محشش ها أجل**خذوا هالنكت مني** 
**عمر :أفرنا موأحنا الصايعين بس راح ينضم معانا واحد نفرة بعد**أشوي**
**الكل قام يضحك**
**منيرة :ولا بقايلة النكتة**
**خالد: يله عاد حبيبتي قوليها**لي**
**منيرة عشانك أنت بس**
**هيبة: ما أقدر أنا على الحب**
**منيرة: انزين يقول لكم**كان فيه واحد عصبي وجعه ضرسه راح للدكتور وقال له اقلع كل ضروسي وخله زي الكـلب**لحاله**
**خالد:حلوة حلوةهههههههههههههه ما أقدر أسوق خلاص**
**عبدالله : أنا عندي**وحدة**
**نورة : ياقليل الحيا مني هذي الي عندك** 
**الكل قام يضحك** 
**عبدالله** :* *يالله عاد سمعوا فيه قروي ذبح عياله وهو يقول : عصافير في الجــنة ولا حمير في**الدنيا**
**وخذوا ذي بعد -سكران**أبلشتة ذبانة مسكها وقطع جناحاتها وقال: دقيها رجلية**يابنت الكلب**!!!!
**وبعد هذي عجوز سمعت أن الدش حرام قالت: الحمد لله70سنة وانا**أتروش بسطل؟؟**
**لينة :بس أرجوك خلاص ما أقدر بس بس**هههههههههههههههههههههههههه**
**هيبة: في واحد نذل يوم جاء يموت وصى اولاده بالنذاله**ومات ! جا ثاني يوم اولاده رموه في الزبالة**!!!!!!!!!
**عمر: اثنين قروية راكبين**شبح السواق قطع أول اشاره قال اللي بجنبه يا اخوي تبي تموتنا قال تعرف شي في الشبح**قال لا قال اجل اسكت وعلى ها الحال مع ثاني اشاره إلى أن صدمتهم سياره قال الراكب**خلاص انبسط تبي تموتنا قال السواق تعرف شي في الشبح قال ايوه قال وين الفرامل** .
**خالد: فيه ناس بيتهم مسكون (أعوذ بالله) المهم تعبوا مع الجني يبيونه يطلع**ماطلع ذاك اليوم راحوا لمطوع قال لهم تراه موب طالع إلين ما تنقلون لبيت جديد ..يوم**تجهزوا الشباب و جو بيطلعون من البيت طلع الجني مبسوووط ويقول :هيـــــه بنروح بيت**جديد بنروح بيت جديد** ..!!
**منيرة: الله يستر مب مستانسين إنا بنوديهم سوريا**معانا**
**لينة+نورة:إلا مستانسين والدليل طالعي وراك**
**لفت نورة يدها بعباة وحطتها**قدام وجه أمها وقامت تصارخ والكل قام يضحك حتى هي يوم استوعبت الموقف**)
**الكل**مستانس حتى الجوهرة تضحك معاهم المهم جلسوا كذا تنكيت وسوالف خلونا نروح لسيارق بو**يعقوب**
**الجازي :يمه قمر بغيتك تكلمينا عن سوريا ومعالمها والمناطق الحلوة الي**فيها**
**سارة: أي والله قولي لنا** 
**قمر: تامرون أمر سوريا أول شيء تقع سوريا غرب**اسيا أهم مدنها هي دمشق العاصمة وفيها ضريح السيدة زينب حفيدة الرسول صلى الله عليه**وسلم لجامع الأموي وتوجد حلب وفيها معالم سياحية كثيرة منها قلعة حلب والأسواق**الشرقية وأيضا هناك حمص فيها جامع سيف الله المسلول خال بن الوليد وفيه ضريحة وفيها**قلعة الحصن وهي من أشهر القلاع العسكرية وفيه مدينة تدمر الي فيها معابد وتمتاز**بأعمدتها الجميلة والتحف المحفوظةفي متحف تدمر وهناك اللاذقية الي إنشاء الله بنروح**لها وهي على الساحل السوري فيه مدن على جبل إنشاء الله نسكن هناك إذا وصلنا وهي**بلودان والزبداني معظم الخليجيين هناك لأن فيها مشاتل والجو بارد مايشغلون مكيفات**حتا أنا أهله في الشتاء يهجرونها لشدة البرد هناك تتميز أيضا بالمشاتل والفواكه الي**فيها من خير الله وزيت الزيتون واللحم الجيد ورخص الأسعار هناك لدرجة كبيرة هذا**الوصف إنشاء الله إنكم أستفدتوا فيه الكثير عن سوريا أما عن أهلي فهم في بلودان**إنشاء الله بتشوفونهم يستقبلوناهناك**
(**كملوا العايل سوالف حتى وصلوا إلى محطة عند**أذان العشاء الي حيصلونها جمع وقصر تأخير وبعدها حيتعشون ويريحون أشوي بعد هذي**المسافة الي كانت مليئة بالمرح والتسلية والقصص**)
**خالد: خليل أنت صل فينا** 
**خليل: لا يا عمي أنت الأكبر**
**خالد: أنت المسؤل عن الصلاة والتنبيه عنها**والأمامة علينا** 
**خليل: إنشاء الله عمي** 
(**خلصوا صلاة وبعدها تجمعوا البنات مع**بعض والأولاد مع بعض والمتزوجين مع بعض** )
**الجازي: ماشاء الله على صوت أخزك**يالعنود**
**العنود: الحمدلله أخوي صوته حلو وبعد هو حافظ القران كامل** 
**لينة:لا**تستعجلين على روحك راح تملين من صوته**
**الجازي : إنشاء الله مايجي ذاك اليوم الي**أمل منه فديته والله**
(**أول مرا الجازي تصرح بحديث زي كذا للعنود ولا لينة بس شكله**بيصير أشياء كثير حلوة بسريا ترقبوا**)
(**كلوا الجماعة كلهم وقرروا البنات مع**الأولاد أنالبنات يكونون بسيارة والأولاد بسيارة والمتزوجين بسيارتين فخليل راح مع**يعقوب و عبدالله وحمدان وعبدالرحمن معاهم والبنات مع عمر بالسوبر ويوسف بالأكسيرجن**بس زادعليه أخوه خالد كملوا الطريق واشتغلت الحين أجهزة الكينوود**)
(**البنات جلسوا**مساجلات شعرية مع بعض وعمر معاهم الي كان مبسوط حيل بس يزعل لأنهم كل كذا 5ساعات**يغرون واحد يجي خليل ولا يعقوب ولا عبداللرحمن الي كل واحد يستانس حيل إذاساق**السيارة الي فيهاالبنات لأن كل واحد عنده من يعشقه بهذي السيارة جلسوا على كذا لين**ماوصلوا سوريا بحفظ منالله ورعايته وكان بأستقبالهم رامي أخو قمر ببلودان وراح نعرف**ماحدث من أحداث جراء لقاء قمر مع أخوها رامي .*

----------


## صمت الجروح

ها كيف 

حلو ؟

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حلووو يجنن لكن طويل دعاء العنود :toung:  

فيني حماس لبقية الاحداث 

يعطيك العافيه خيووه بإنتظار التكمله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووووو علي القصة

الله يعطيك العافيه

ولاتطول علينا بتكمله

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هلا خوي
كمل كمل القصة بلييييييييييز حلوة واجد
تسلم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هااا ياصموووته بدينا بالدلال

يالله كملي القصه خيوووه متشوقين نعرف اشصار

----------


## صمت الجروح

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


يسلمووووو بو فيصل 

و


بشاير


و



شمعه

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء السادس**:
**وصلت العوائل بحمدالله وقام على إستقبالهم رامي أخو قمر** 
(قمر أول ماشافت أخوها احضنته)
قمر: السلام عليكم 
رامي : وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركات
قمر :والله مشتأين كتير كتير 
رامي: احنا أكتر وحمدلله على السلامة
قمر: الله يسلمك 
(يوسف يناظرهم ومستانس أنه خلا زوجته توصل أهلها)
رامي: ليه البكا 
قمر: 
رامي : إن كثرتي بكا والله أبكي 
قمر: لا ياأخي خلي البكا للنساء
رامي : خذتنا الأشواق ونسيت أسلم على زوجِك وأهله
(قرب يوسف لرامي وحضنوا بعض)
يوسف : السلام عليكم 
رامي: وعليكم السلام وحمدلله على السلامة
يوسف : الله يسلمك كيف حالكم عساكم مبسوطين 
رامي : الحين أي وقبل لا يوم شفناكم رويت الظيم الي فينا 
يوسف : أنا ما أقدر على حكيكم 
رامي : خل الأهل ينزلون 
يوسف : خالد يله نزلوا 
(نزلت العوائل وسلموا على رامي وحيه وبعدين دخلهم رامي للبيت الي حيسكنون فيه حيسكنون فيه طبعا المنطقة الي هم فيها كانت عالية كثير عن الأرض كانو يشوفون المدينة من تحتهم)
رامي : حياكم الله يا جماعة وسامحون على ذوقنا في البيت 
عبدالوهاب : الله يهديك إذا كذا ذوقك مو حلو كيف إذا كان حلو
ضحكوا الجماعة جد لأن البيت كان روعة كان البيت فلة دورين مع حديقة في مقدمة البيت فيها نافورة وأما من داخل كان روعة بالديكور الي فيه والأرضية الي كانت من أجود أنواع الخشب والأثاث الي يدل على الذوق السوري كان في الدور الأرضي ثلاث غرف نوم وصالة ومجلس وغرفة طعام أما الدور الثاني فيه غرفة نوم رئيسية وأربع غرف نوم أخرى وصالة صغيرة , استراحت العوائل وكلن من الأزواج خذغرفة أما الأولاد خذوا غرفة من تحت والبنات فوق ويوسف خذ غرفتين تحت لقمر وسارة كلهم ناموا من التعب الي بالطريق)
رامي : أبشرك قمر جات تعالي بسرعة
أم رامي :الله بيشرك بالخير ياولدي وإنشاء الله بجي عند العشاء بس أنت رتب لهم المكان واشتر أغراض للبيت وجهز لهم طلعة للعشاء
رامي : ما تأمرين شيء ثاني حضرتكم 
أم رامي : تأبر ألبي لا 
رامي : أجل ودعتك الرحمن سلام عليكم
(جهز كل شيء رامي من أغراض للبيت وترتيب للعشاء حيث أنه حجز أربع طاولات للعوائل في أرقى مطعم في بلودان ويوم جات الساعة تسعة صحت الأ غلبية والباقي قاموا من النوم غصب)
خالد : يله شباب خلونا نصلي المغرب والعشاء جمع وقصر 
(توضاء الكل حريم ورجال وصلوا مع بعض أمهم خليل زي ماقال له عمه كان صوت خليل صوت من مزامير داوود كان حلو وهادي فكان الي يصلي يحس بخشوع كبير حتى أنهم بعد الصلاة ماودهم يقومون من الأيمان الي أنحط عليهم لكن رامي فاجئهم بالترتيبات الي سواها وعزمهم على العشاء أثناء ماكانو يحضرون للطلعة )
قمر:وين أمي رامي 
رامي: حتوصل خلال نصف ساعة بالكثير
قمر : والله ماما وحشتني كثير 
رامي : وهي كانت متولها على شوفتك
قمر : من زمان ماشفتها تدخل علي وأنا نايمة تسمي علي وتقر القران وتدعي لي 
رامي : ما عليك كانت تسوي لي ما قطعت هالعادة
قمر : يعطيها العافية ربتنا حتى كبرنا وسهرت واشتغلت لنكمل تعليمنا الله يجزاها ألف خير 
(طبعا أم رامي ترملت بسن مبكر بسبب وفاة زوجها بحادث وبعدها جلست تكد لتصرف على عيالها ليل نهار عشان ما يحتاجون لأحد ويوم جاء يوسف ليتزوج قمر ما كانت موافقة لأنها حتكون الزوجة الثانية وحتعيش بعيد عنها لكنها في يوم معين حلمت أن زوجها يامرها بتزويجها ليوسف وبعدها أستخارت لربها وارتاحت لهذي الزواجة والحمدلله توفقت بنتها في زوج عادل بين زوجاته وعائلة تحبها مع وجود غيرة طبعا بين الزوجات أحيانا)
(دخلت أم رامي البيت وقابلتها سارة في الحديقة)
أم رامي: يا أهل البيت يا أهل البيت في أحد
سارة : السلام عليكم 
أم رامي: وعليكم السلام كيف حالكن 
سارة : الحمدلله وأنتي
أم رامي : نشكورالله ,حمدلله على السلامة توكم واصلين
سارة : الله يسلمك لا والله من حوالي خمس ساعات
أم رامي : عسى ما تعطلتوا في الطريق ولا حصل حاجه
سارة :لا الحمدلله كان الطريق حلو بالسواليف والضحك والنوم
أم رامي : وكيف البيت 
سارة : أنتي صاحبته
أم رامي : أيوه 
سارة: بأخذك معاي السعودية بس عشان تصممين ديكور 
أم رامي : يعني عجبكم
سارة : وهذا سؤال تسئلينه طبعا عجبنا 
أم رامي : تعشيتوا ولا لا
سارة : لا والله 
أم رامي :أجل خلاص حنعشيكم اليوم 
سارة : الله يعطيك العافية حنا معزومين
(في هذه الأثناء قمر شافت أمها وركضت لها من زود الفرح لأن لها حول سنتين ما شافت أمها )
قمر: أمــــــــــــــــي 
أم رامي: هلا هلا تعالي في حضن أمك
قمر قامت تصيح وأمها كذلك وسارة ماهي فاهمه بس قامت تقول حضن أمك يعني هذي أم قمر ماشاء الله عليها مرة طيبة مبين عليها )
قمر: كيف حالك ماما من زمـــــان يا ماما وأنا أنتظر هاللحظة كنت أنتظر متى أضمك وأجلس بين ذراعيك وتحبيني و أحبك كنت أحلم بهذ الشي بس الحمدلله إني شفت هاليوم
أم رامي : والله أنا يا بنتي تمنيت هالشي بس الحمدلله على كل حال ويله سكتي عن البكا
قمر : ليه ما دخلتي من زمان 
أم رامي : كنت أتكلم مع مع الي هناك
قمر : أي سارة كيف كانت معك 
أم رامي : والله دخلت قلبي بسرعة مبين عليها طية كتير 
قمر : تعرفين مين هذي
أم رامي: لا ما أعرف
قمر : هذي سارة زوجة زوجي
أم رامي عبس وجها على طول لأنها تذكرت أن بنتها هي ضرت سارة بس قمر تلاحقت الموقف 
قمر : يمه هذي أختي الي ما ولدتيها طيبة معاي كثير وتعدني أختها الصغيرة وعيالها يحبوني ويعتبروني أمهم الثانية
(تبسمت أم رامي لهذا الكلام وعرفت أن بنتها مستانسة مع سارة)
أم رامي : كويس قلتي لي كنت بكرها بس خلاص الحين تعالي نروح نسلم عليها
قمر : يله
أم رامي : أسفة يا بنتي ما عرفتك ولا عرفتك بنفسي بس توها قمر عرفتني فيك ومدحتك كثير
(راحت أم رامي تحضن سارة وتسلم عليها سلام فيه كثير من الشكر على مواقفها مع بنتها الي هي بعيد عن ديارها وعن أمها تشكرها وهي قلبها صافي عليها من الي سمعته من قمر )
سارة : والله عذريني ما عرفتك من البداية كان رحبت فيك عدل ودخلتك على طول بدال حديثنا الي كان بره
أم رامي :لا عادي الحين خلاص بدخليني البيت 
سارة :أفا عليك هذا بيتك أنتي الي تدخلينا وتطلعينا 
أم رام ي: ماعاش الي يطلعكم
(دخلت سارة أم رامي داخل وسلموا عليها الجماعة قالوا لها أنها تجلس بس هي عيت عشان العشاء الي محضرينه وهمت هم عشان يطاعون بسرعة وجلست أم رامي تسولف مع الجوهرة إلى أن يطلعون)
خليل :ياني متوله على أكل الشام كثير
عمر : الحين الواحد يأكل المقبلات من أهلها 
خليل يله زتت يقول رامي هناك فيه عروض بعد العشاء
يعقوب : يعني السهرة صباحي 
عبدالرحمن : هذا الزين وكل واحد يلبس لبس حلو 
أحمد : أنا بلبس بدلة 
عبدالرحمن /: أشوفك جيت ديار الوالدة وتركت زينا 
أحمد : لا بس أريح وشكله حلوة كثير وهي ماركة من سي كي 
خليل : أنا بلبس زيك بدلة 
عبدالرحمن : أما أنا بلبس ثوب وغترة بعد
حمدان : راح تستغربون من لبسي أنا وعمر
عبدالرحمن: وش بتلبس 
حمدان : بنلبس كندورة وسفرة مال الإمارات 
عبدالرحمن : نشوف مين الأحلى 
حمدان : خلاص 
في غرفة عبدالوهاب 
مها : ها عبدالوهاب أجلس بحجاب بس
عبدالوهاب : همممممممممم أول شيء أحنا ببلد أسلامي والثاني ترى عباتك ولا حجابك لبسك لهم ما هي عادة بل هي عبادة لله وإن كنا ببلد أجنبي وحسيت أن هناك مضرة بلبسك الغطوة بقولك شليها ولا فيه إنشاء الله أي حرج كذا أنا سمعت من الفتاوى ونهاية أمرنا هذ ا مافي غير أسيل هي الي بتجلس بدون عباة أما حبيبتي مها أنا أغار عليها حتى من نفسها لأنها كل معاها 
مها: سمعا وطاعة 
عبدالوهاب : أحبك مها وأبي أرجع ذكريات شهر البصل أأأأ قصدي العسل من جديد 
مها: البصل ها خلاص بنخليه شهر بصل 
عبدالوهاب : أرجوك هذي زلة لسان وماهي معودة من جديد
مها : أنا أحب أي شهر معك ياحبيبي 
عبدالوهاب : اللـــــــــــــــــــه عيديها 
مها : هي تطلع مرة وحدة بس 
عبدالوهاب : اقول شب وعديها 
مها : يله تأخرنا عليهم 
عبدالوهاب : خلاص ما أبي أروح بجلس وياك خلاص
مها : لا أرجوك خلنا نروح 
عبدالوهاب : مليتي مني يعني 
مها : ما عاش الي يمل منك حبيبي 
عبدالوهاب : قوووووووووووول (هدف) قلتيها مرة ثانية بس ما حد بينقذك مني في الليل 
(طلع عبدالوهاب وهوفرحان)*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*مها : الله يخلف علي**أستجن زوجي** 
**خليل : ياحلو هالأبتسامة شعليها أتلاقيها زوجته مدلعته وفرحانة** 
**عبدالوهاب : أي مدلعتني تو بس حررررررررررررررررررررررره**
**خليل: أي والله**حرره بس هانت يا أبو أسيل وبتشوف من الي بيقول حرررررره**
**عبدالوهاب** :* *نشوف**
(**ركبت العوائل زي التقسيم الأخير في السيارات وقامر يرقون زود فوق حتى أنا**الجوهرة قامت تسبح الله من الخوف** )
**خالد : ها يمه شفيك صوتك فيه تمتمه**مبينة**
**الجوهرة : سبحان الله سبحان الله والله ياولدي الي يشوف من هالأرتفاع لازم**يسبح تخيل ينخسف فينا هاليبل** 
**خالد : يمه فال الله ولا فالك ترى تو خير بنرقه**بعد**
**أما البنات أستلموها تصوير بكاميرة الفيديو على هالمناظر الحلوة صح أنه ليل**بس منظر المدينة من تحت روعة وصلو العوائل للمنتزه الي رامي حاجز فيه ونزلوا وحيوهم**المظيفين بالمطعم بالقهوة العربية والتحيات** )
**طلبوا الأكل الي هو المشويات مع**المقبلات جاء أول المقبلات ثم المشويات**
**خليل : عمر أشوي أشوي**
**عمر: لا أبي أكل**بسرعة** 
**خليل : أقلها أستطعم الأكل** 
**عمر : الأكل من دون ما تاكله ريحته حلوة**يكفي**
**خلصوا الأكل وبعدها حلو وبدت خلال التحلية السمرة للليلة بداوها بتحية لدول**الخليج العربي الي كانوا مليانين في المنتزه وبعدها بدأت الأغاني الي ما عجبت خليل**ولا العنود بس حكم القوي على الضعيف بس لازم فيه حل**
**خليل : كأنك**متضايقه**
**العنود: بس متضايقه الا بموت من الخنقه خلنا نطلع** 
**خليل : حاسه بالي**أبي أقولك يله**
**طلع خليل مع العنود وقالوا لهم إذا خلصتوا أتصلوا علينا طلعوا من**النتزه وشافوا محلات تبيع ملابس وهدايا راحوا بتجاهها**)
**العنود: الله شحلات**هالدبدوب ودي أخذه** 
**خليل: يعني تبينه** 
**العنود : أي** 
**خليل : لا هذا مبيوع**لوحدة لوحدة حلوة**
**العنود : أشوفك قمت تخربط هذا تونا جايين بس بوريكك وبقول**للجازي** 
**خليل : كلتني شراع بماي قولي لمين مبيوع أول** 
**العنود : أي والله حق**منو مبيوع** 
**خليل: لحياتي العنود مبيوع**
**العنود استحت من أخوها الي فاجأها**بالكلام بس شكرته على المفاجأة الحلوة بعد ما شروا الدبدوب مشوا أشوي الا شافوا محل**يبيع أبواك وأقلام وميداليات ينكتب عليها شرى خليل له بوك مكتوب عليه** 
**ما يرجع**الطرف عنها حين أبصرها** 
**حتى يعود إليها الطرف مشتاقا**
**العنود : يعيني على**الغزل** 
**خليل : يله عاد ماهو غزل** 
**العنود : شتسميه أيل** 
**خليل : كلام**حب**
**أتصل عمر بخوه يقول لهم تعالوا راحو المغنيات** 
**دخل خليل مع العنود للمنتزه**وكلن راح لمحله** 
**عمر: وش شريتوا** 
**خليل : أنا شريت بوك والعنود دبدوب** 
**عمر** :* *أشوف**بوكك**
**خليل : اللقافة قرافة بعدين بوريك**
**بدأ حفل السيرك مع والحريم**خايفين من هالحيوانات يجوون لهم جاء المدرب وطلب أحد يقوم معه للعبة تحدي**خفيفة**
**يعقوب أنا بقوم** 
**المدرب: اللعبة هي أنك بتنسدح بالأرض مع كم واحد قيتهم**والفيلة بتمر عليكم** 
**يعقوب : لا بنسحب** 
**المدرب : لا تخاف** 
**يعقوب : ثقة**فيلتك ترى نحب روحنا**
**المدرب : لا تحمل هم**
**انبطحوا الشباب الي أختاروهم والكل**مترقب وش بيصير بس يوم طلعت الفيلة خاف الكل والشباب يتشهدون مر الأول ولا داس أحد**والثاني هم مر والثالث مر والرابع كان بيدوس يعقوب كتخويف والكل يصارخ بس عدل رجله**الفيل وعدا قام يعقوب وهو فرحان وراح للجماعة بس أقبل شاف أمه تبكي وراح**جنبها**
**يعقوب : يمه ليه عاد** 
**سارة: ولا تكلمني طول عمرك** 
**يعقوب : يمه ما**أقدر ما لأكلمك** 
**سارة : أجل تقدر تذبح روحك عشان ما أكلمك ولا أشوفك** 
**يعقوب** :* *ما أقدر أنا على الحب كذا حتى أنا بصيح** 
**سارة : ماتقدر قلبك قاسي** 
**يعقوب**بدأيتفاعل مع أمه يبي يصيح لين ما تجاوبت معاه عينه وبدأ يبكي أم يعقوب ما عجبها**ولدها يبكي قامت أحضنته وكل الي يشوفون هالمشهد قاموا يصفقون , بعدها بدأ ألعاب خفة**اليد وبعدها بدأ حفل أجمل الجميلات وأطول شعر وأجمل زي** 
**الشباب ما قصروا في**مشاهد البنات الجميلات كانوا طبعا من الجمهور ونورة جالسة أطالع عبدالرحمن الي**ماشال عينه على وحدة وهم ريم أطالع عمر والجازي مش لازم لأن خليل ما يناضر هالأشياء**بس فجرت منيرة أم الوليد** 
**أم وليد : لا كمل طالع** 
**خالد كان في جو ثاني** 
**منيرة: خالــــــــــــــــــــــــد** 
**انتبه خالد** 
**خالد : ها**حبيبتي**
**منيرة حبيبتك ها بعد ما خزيت صح** 
**خالد : ما عليش منهم ذول جياكر مو**حلوين** 
**منيرة : أكذب بعد** 
**الحريم قاموا يضحكون مع الرجال جد كانت منيرة تغار**على زوجها كثير وحتبين الغيرة في الأحداث المقبلة , المهم جاء أجمل زي قام فيه**الشباب كلهم وبدأت التصفية لين ما بقى إلا عبدالرحمن مع عمر الي جد كانوا وسيمين**ولبسهم حلو كان زي ماقلنا عبدالرحمن بالزي السعودي وعمر بالزي الإماراتي قام**التصويت الي خلا المذيع يقول أسم الفايز والجمهور قسمين الس يشجع عبدالرحمن وقسم**يشجع عمر والبنلات عينهم على عمر وعبدالرحمن ونورة وريم ميتين قهر ويبين هذا علو**وجيهم اليكانت العنود تضحك عليهم شيماء تزيدها**
**شيماء : منيرة طالعي البنات كيف**منهبلين على عمر وعبدالرحمن** 
**منيرة :الله يعينهم على المعجبات** 
**هالكلام خلا**نورة تتكلم** 
**نورة : أصلا هالبنات ما تربوا صح** 
**العنود مع الجازي ماتوا ضحك**عليها وكان عبدالرحمن يطالع هالموقف من بعيد وعارف شصايربس الله يعينه** 
**قل الحكم**النتيجة النهائية بفوز**
**الحكم: فاز زي (السعورات** ) 
**الكل منبهر وشو السعورات** 
**الحكم : فاز الزي السعودي مع الإمارات صفقوا لهم** 
**الكل قام يصفق وخذ**عبدالرحمن وعمر هديتهم وراحوا لهلهم** 
**الكل مبروك لكم** 
**يعقوب : شعليهم البنات**طايحين عليهم هطوني وحدة بس**
**عبدالرحمن كان يطالع في الحريم الي كانت وحدة تخزه**خز وعرف أنها نورة ويبي يعدل موقفه**
**عبدالرحمن : أصلا هالبنات ما يستحون على وجهم**ولا فيه وحدةتسوي كذا**
**خلصت العيلة سهرتها وراحوللبيت الكل نام إلا عبدالرحمن الي**جلس في الحديقة لوحده يكتب شعر بس حس أنه في أحد وراه جاي لها وتفاجأ أنها نورة** 
**نورة : السلام عليكم** 
**عبدالرحمن : وعليكم السلام والرحمة**
**تابع وحتشوف أيش صار بين عبدالرحمن**ونورة**............................................. .......................................*

----------


## صمت الجروح

حلو؟

نكمل دلال ولا شلون ؟


 :wink:

----------


## بوفيصل

كمل بسرعه لئني ماعندي وقت 

ويسلمووووووووووووو علي القصة

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء السابع: (اهداء لكل من يحب حب عفيف وطاهرأخوكم )* 
*نورة تقرب من عبدالرحمن الي كان ساهي بشعره بس حس في الأخير وناظر وراه لقا نورة أي نورة ما قدرت أنها تخفي غيرتها ولا حبها له إن كان هو موحاس فهي تحس صحيح أنالمجتمع والدين مايسمحون بهذا الشيء خوفا من الأضرار المترتبة عليه لكن إن كان الهدف نبيل وشو السبيل لتوصيل المعلومة (قولوا لي أبي ردودكم) هي فكرت بأن السبيل هو أنها تتحدث معاه ما تدري وش شعور عبدالرحمن لكن تعرف أنه ماهو خاذلها لذلك قربت** 
نورة :السلام عليكم 
عبدالرحمن : وعليكم السلام 
نورة : كيف حال أجمل شخص
عبدالرحمن يعرف أنها غارت عليه لكن يبي يماطل معاها
عبدالرحمن : الحمدلله بس بعد اليوم خلاص بلبس أجمل شيء عندي إذا البنات كذا بيكلموني ولا وحدة بتعطيني رقمها 
نورة في خاطرها :لهذي الدرجة وصلت يا عبدالرحمن بنات و أرقام تليفونات أقول أنا الغلطانة الي فكرت بواحد زيك (وصلت نورة حدها وقامت تبكي )
عبدالرحمن حس في أنه جرحها زيادة توه بيقول لها الصدق لكنها هربت أي هربت هربت من دنيا غدارة خاينة ما تكمل للشخص فرحته ولا سعادته كانت حاطه عبدالرحمن فارسها النبيل الي بيتزوجها لأنها بنت عمه مو بس كذالأنه يحبها بس هي ماشافت علامات كثيرة على حبه لها لأنه زي ماقلنا الدين مايسمح بالعب بالعواطف لأنه مافي شيء أكيد نستنتج من خلاله أن هذي العلاقة مألها للزواج عشان كذا عاطفة الحب الإيحاء بها أو توصيلها للطرف الثاني صعبة جدا إلا بالصدف الي تكون قليلة جدا
(المهم راحت نورة تبكي على حالها وترثي عمرها والي وصل له حالها بس ممكن هي ظالمة عبدالرحمن بس هو مايعرف مشاعرها أتجاهه عشان كذا المفروض ما يكذب ولا يلعب معاها لاتحاولين يا نورة هو مايحبك ولا يفكر فيك.
عبدالرحمن الي دارت فيه الدنيا بعد الي صار كذا يكون أول لقاء بالي حبها طول عمره من صغره وهو يحبها ويزداد حبه لها كل يوم بس هو خسرها في أول لقاء بس لازال فيه فرص كثيرة يفسر لها الي صار .
نام الكل ويوم أذن الفجر صحا خليل وقعد الكل على تذمرو صراخ عليه بس فيه واحد ما فاد معه وهو يعقوب لذا جاب ماي ودفقه عليه قام يعقوب مرتاع والي حوله يضحكون عليه بس هو تمالك غضبه
يعقوب : سويتها يا خليلوو أقول الدنيا يوم لك ويوم عليك تذكر هالكلمة مني زين راح تعرف معناها بعدين
صلوا الرجال والنساء بس نورة ما صلت معاهم الي كان عبدالرحمن يدور عليها لو يكلمها بالنظرات يكفي بس هي ماهي موجودة 
راحت العنود تصحي نورة بس يوم راحت لها لقتها تبكي خافت العنود من هالشيء وقامت تسألها 
العنود : نورررو حبيبتي ليه تصيحين دموعك والله غالية
نورة: ............
نورة كانت متأثرة كثير ماتدري هالي تسويه صح ولا غلط تقول للعنود ولا لا 
العنود: نورة تكلمي شفيك أرجوك تكلمي من الي غلط عليك قولي بس وأنا أوريك فيه
نورة في خاطرها تقدرين تردين لي حبي بأخوك وتخلينه يحبني ما أظن
العنود : حسبي الله على الي خلاك تصيحين والله لا يوف
نورة : أرجوك يالعنود لا تكملين 
لهذي الدرجة هي تحب عبدالرحمن حتى بالدعاء عليه ما ترظى مع أنه جرحها بس هو مازال ولد عمها 
العنود : أنزين وشفيك 
نورة : مافيه شيء 
العنود : كل هالدموع ولا فيك شيء
نورة ما قدرت تخنق العبرة وارتمت على حضن العنود الي فيها من ريحة الغالي 
نورة : أرجوك يالعنود بقولك بس لا تتدخلين وأنتهت السالفة هنا خلاص ولأنك أكثر وحده أحبها بقولك 
العنود : عجلي قولي لاتحبسين هالقهر بصدرك الدنيا ماتسوى ولا أحد 
نورة : جد الدنيا ماتسوى بس واحد كان يسوى لي الكثير بس أمس تبين لي الكثير وتأكد لي أن الدنيا ماتسوى
أمس قابلت أخوك ولا تسألين كيف المهم تكلمت معاه أشوي وتبين لي أنه ما يحبني ولا يفكر فيني وما يبي الا البنات الصايعات والتكلم معاهم وحبهم وأنا لا لا لا
رجعت تبكي نورة زود عن أول بس العنود ما صدقت لأن عبدالرحمن يحب نورة مع أن نورة ما ذكرت أي أخو بس هي تعرف أن عبدالرحمن يحبها كثير ولا يرضى عليها وهو الحين بفكر كيف يراضيها وهي ماتبي تدخل بهالسالفة لأنهم هم الي بيحلونها لوحدهم أي لوحدهم 
العنود : حبيبتي العنود أن كان الي قلتيه صح فهو مايستاهل قطرة من دموعك الغالية قومي وصلي الفجر وفطري معانا يله
نورة : لا بصلي وبنام لأني مانمت من أمس وأعتذري لهم ولا تبينين شيء أرجوك 
العنود : كيفك بس سرك في بير إنشاء الله 
راحت نورة تصلي الفجر ونامت بس العنود تذكرت أنا نورة مانامت لهذي الدرجة تحب أخوها ياليته يدري كيف هي تحبه كلن ما أنتظر ولا ثانية عشان يراضيها بس خله هو يحل السالفة معاها.
دخ عبدالرحمن وعمر للمطبخ وكانت هناك شيماء والعنود الي من شافت أخوها جلست تناظره تبي تعرف جواب لأسألتها الكثيرة من خلال عينه وهم عبدالرحمن يبي يعرف هي تعرف ولا لا شافت حبيبته كلمتها تعرف أخبارها حالها كل هذا يبي يعرفه بس صوت شيماء قطع حبل أفكارهم 
شيماء: عمر شيل الصنية هذي مع السفر وودها للرجال 
عمر: تأمرين أمر
شيماء : خلصتي سويتي الكبدة 
العنود : أي أمي 
شيماء : صحيتي العنود للصلاة وللفطور
عبدالرحمن يناظر أمه ويبي يعرف الإجابة بسرعة والعنود تغير السالفة بس عبدالرحمن ما صبر 
عبدالرحمن : أنتي ماتستحين أمي تسألك وتغيرين السالفة رمسي بسرعة قولي 
العنود: أنا ما أساتحي ها أمي بقولك الإجابة عن سؤلك بعدين 
شيماء : اللهم صلي على محمد وشصاير لكم اليوم أحد معطيكم عين 
تأكدت العنود من أنا عبدالرحمن يحاتي نورة ويحبها وسبه لها كان من دون وعي منه لأنه متعذب بحبه لها بس هي تنتظر أمها تسألها مرة ثانية
شيماء : عبدالرحمن خذ هذي الصنية بسرعة قبل لا تبرد الكبدة
عبدالرحمن إنشاء الله يمه 
شيما: أنزين يله روح 
عبدالرحمن : إنشاء الله يمه
شيماء : ما أدري شفيكنم اليوم هذا أول يوم لنا هنا ملقلتي لي يمه صحيتي نورة ولا أروح أصحيها 
تكلمت نورة وهي تناظر عبدالرحمن الي كان متشوق لجوابها 
العنود : لا هي كانت صاحية طول الليل تفكر ومانامت والحين هي تصلي وبعدها بتنام ماتبي أكل بس كأنها كانت تبكي 
شيماء : أجل خليها تأخذ راحتها أحنا مان قدر على نورة 
عبدالرحمن جلس يتهم روحه ويأنبها لأنها هي السبب بالي صار يستاهل الي يجيه هو نذل ولازم يعاقب روحه ماهو ماكل لين ما تاكل هي( حبيبته نورة)
بعد ما خلصوا الجمعة الفطور جلسوا سوالف مع بعض النساء مع الرجال في الحديقة الخارجية بس كانوا قسمين 
عمر : سمعوا هالنكتة الجديدة 
خالد: ياولدي لتخليها تضحك كثير ترى ما أقدر 
عمر : إنشاء الله يبه (يقولك كان فيه محشش صحا من النوم وراح المطبخ فتح الثلاجة لقا الجلي يتحرك قال له لا تخاف أنا ما أخوف
الكل يضحك وأكثرهم بو وليد 
عمر هذي وحدة ثانية فيه احول سجل بالجيش حطوه في القصف العشــــــــوائي وفيه محشش قالوا له في الصين كل دقيقه ينولد واحد 
!! قال هذا التطور مهوب حنا كل 9 أشهر وخذوا هذي ثانية محشش يركض بالبيت صدم امه 
قالت له عما يعميك 
ما شفتني
قال شايفك 
!!؟ بس مادري وين 
عمر يطالع الكل يضحك حتى الحريم لكن واحد معبس مايدري وش فيه أكيد هوعبدالرحمن 
عمر : لهذي الدرجة النكت حقتي قديمة ومو عاجبتك 
عبدالرحمن مايبي يكسر بخاطر أخوه 
عبدالرحمن : لا والله حلوة بس مالي خاطر 
عبدالرحمن سلم على الجماعة واستأذنهم لأنه يبي ينام أشوي 
خالد ودي أكلم الوليد مع سامي من وصلنا ما كلمناهم 
خالد : ليلى تعالي كلمي زوجك لا تخلينه لوحده لا يتزوجك عليك بغيابك
قامت ليلى بسرعة لأخوها والكل يضحك على موفقها 
ليلى يله دق بسرعة
دق خالد على سامي 
خالد : ألو السلام عليكم 
سامي : وعليكم السلام كيف حالكم وحمدلله على السلامة
خالد: الله يسلمك واحنا كلنا بخير 
سامي : أخيرا كلمتوا متى وصلتوا 
خالد : لا تواخذنا يا أخوي كنا تعبانين من السفر ويوم أرتحنا كلمناكم حتى ولدي ما كلمناه 
سامي : لا جزاكم الله ألف خير وبشرك ترانا ربحنا مناقصة جديدة وحتربحنا كثير بالشركة بس أقول الشره مو عليك الشره على حرمتي 
خالد : على طاري حرمتك ما قامت تكلمك إلا لين قلنا لها أنك بتتزوج عليها
ليلى تسمع لأنه أحرجها وخذت السماعة منه والكل يضحك
ليلى: السلام عليكم 
سامي : وعليكم السلام هلا بالطش والرش والبيض المفقش كيف حالك 
ليلى : حالي ما يسرك بموت من القهر ليه بتتزوج علي وأنت من متى تحبها هي حلوة ولا لا
سامي في خلطره جد عقول الحريم صغيرة
سامي : الي أحبها وحده شعرها أشقر وعيونها بنية مع سواد وهي لونها لون الحور وما هي متينة ولا ضعبفة وتحبني بجنون ولا أعتقد أنها تظن فيني إني راح أحب أحد غيرها وعلى فكرة حبيتها من يوم ما أنضربت عشانها عرفتيها
ليلى : ..........
سامي : أشوفك ساكتة قولي عرفتيها 
ليلى : أي عرفتها 
سامي : أجل ليه تسأليني عنها 
ليلى : أبي أختبرك هل تتذكرها للحين ولا لا
سامي: أنسى نفسي ولا أنسها ولو علي كان ماخليتها تتركني لكن أبي حبي لها يزيد بالشوق لها بس إذا جات عندي ماحد راح يفكني منها 
ليلى: خلاص أستحي خذ هذا حمدان وريم ومنال وسلطان يبون يكلمونك 
كلموا العيال أبوهم وبعدها كلم خالد ولده الوليد*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*خالد : السلام عليكم*
*الوليد: وعليكم السلام يقولون من شاف أحبابه**نسى أصحابه*
*خالد :لهذي الدرجة زعلان أجل كيف بنراضيك*
*الوليد : بقولكم لي**أنكم بخير*
*خالد: أجل هذي هينه أحنا الحمدلله بخير وبألف عافية*
*الوليد : وكيف**جو سوريا ووينكم الحين*
*خالد : والله الجو حلو كثير مع برودة تلطف الجو واحنا**ببلودان الحين وكيف الشركة يقول سامي ربحنا مناقصة جديدة*
*الوليد: الحمدلله**الشركة جاها عهد جديد أنا وسام يونبشرك أهي الحين أحسن وبالمناقصة تكون أحسن**بعد*
*خالد : زين الحمدلله خلني أبشر عمامك*
*الوليد: وين أهلي أبي أكلمهم كلهم**مشتاق لهم كثير*
*منيرة : السلام عليكم كيف حالك وادي عساك بخير*
*الوليد : كل**هذا مرة وحدة شكلك مستعجلة تبين تمشين*
*منيرة :أفا عليك ياولدي كل هذا من ولهي**لك*
*الوليد : أهم شيء انتو مرتاحين ووين نورة أبي أكلمها*
*منيرة : دقيقة نورة**نورة شكلها موهني أي نايمه هي*
*الوليد عطيني أجل الجوهرة وعمتي ليلى**وأخواني*
*وليد كلمهم كلهم وتحمد لهم السلامة وجاه تليفون*
*وليد: هلا والله كيف**حالك*
*حنين : هلا بيك وينك من زمان ما كلمت ولا شفتك بعد*
*وليد : أسف والله**معا أني بالظهران الا إن الشركة ما خذه كل وقتي*
*حنين /: الله يعينك انزين مالك**عذر اليوم راح تجيني*
*وليد: أنتي فاضية*
*حنين : أي فاضية*
*وليد : وأهلك شو**بتقولين لهم*
*حنين : أنت مالك إلا أنك تشوفني بس*
*الوليد : خلاص عند ستار بوكس**الي بالكورنيش الساعة 8بالليل*
*حنين : خلاص حبيبي أشوفك هناك*
*(**حنين هذي**صديقة الوليد الي يحبها بجنان وهي بعد بس هي لعابة أشوي لذلك هي ما تستاهل خالد بس**هو مغشةش فيها**)*
*في سوريا*
*منيرة : يالله نورة قومي الحين العشاء وأنتي ما قمتي**من النوم*
*نورة : إنشاء الله يمه*
*قامت نورة وصلت الي فاتها من الصلوات*
*منيرة : الحمدلله أنك صليتي ويله بدلي ملابسك بنروح نتسوق*
*نورة : إنشاء**الله يمه بس ببدل*
*تذكرت نورة الي صار لها وأنها ممكن تلتقي بعبدالرحمن وما تبي**تشوفه وهي ضعيفة لذا*
*نورة : يمه روحوا أنتوا وأنا بتم هنا*
*منيرة : لا مايصلح**تجلسين لوحدك*
*نورة : يمه أرجوك خليني بس اليوم وبكرة خلاص بطلع وياكم*
*منيرة**طلعت وقالت للجماعة أنا نورة ماهي طالعة وصل الخبر لعبدالرحمن حتى هو ماهو طالع**عقاب له على الي سواه بنورة*
*طلعوا العوائل للسوق وعبدالرحمن جلس في الحديقة يكتب**الشعر*

*يقول فيه**:*

*فرض الحبيب دلاله وتمنعا*
*وأبى غير عذابنا أن**يقنعا*
*ماحيلتي وأنا المكبل بالهوى*
*ناديته فأصر أن لا يسمعا*
*وعجبت من**قلبي يرق لظالم*
*ويطيق رغم إبائه أن يخضعا*
*فأجاب قلبي لا تلمني فالهوى*
*قدر وليس بأمرنا أن يرفعا*
*والظلم في شرع الحبيب عدالة*
*مهما جفا كنت**المحب المولعا*
*(**كان عبدالرحمن يكتب الأبيات ونورة تراقبه من فوق وتسأل روحها**ليه ما راح معاهم والي يكتبه وشو وعبدالرحمن يحب يكتب الشعر إذاكان لوحده حتى هذي**المعلومة عرفتها من زود ماأغليه بس خلاص شكله يكتبها لوحده من هالصيع البنات جد أنه**نذل وما يستحي بس أنا ليه أفكر فيه للحين ليه ليه يارب*
*راحت نورة لغرفتها ورمت**روحها على السري وكملت بكى ونامت*
*رجعوا العوائل بالليل وسلموا على عبدالرحمن**وراحت منيرة تتطمن على بنتها لقتها نامت وارتاحت أشوي بعدها نام الكل ومرت يومين**على هالكلام نورة ماتطلع وعبدالرحمن يجلس يكتب الشعر ولا أحد منهم يأكل والكل**مستغرب من حالهم ما عدا العنود الي عارفه وشفيهم بس هي خلاص أكتمل صبرها وراحت**للعنود تقول لها أنها بتكلم أخوها راحت العنود لنورة عند المغرب وشلفتها نايمة توها**بتطلع ماتبي تزعجها بس قالت لازم أصحيها وأتفاهم معاها وأنشوف حل للمشكلة الي مالها**أساس*
*العنود : نورة يله قومي*
*نورة**:...................*
*العنود : يله**نورة بلا كسل*
*العنود بخطره : شفي هذي ماترد*
*العنود (تصارخ): عمتي منيرة عمتي**منيرة يمـــــه*
*منيرة جات بسرعة: وشفيك*
*العنود(تصيح): ما أدري نورة ما ترد**علي*
*منيرة تصحي بنتها بس مافيه أي فايدة راحت العنود للرجال تصيح*
*خليل: وش**فيك قولي*
*العنود : نورة نورة ماتت ماتت*
*عبدالرحمن صدى هذي الكلمة أثر فيه**بقوة خلاه يطيح بالأرض ويغمى عليه*
*شالوا نورة وعبدالرحمن للطوارئ والكل في**المستشفى الكل يبكي على الي وصل له حالهم*
*العنود ماهي مصدقة الي يصير وتسب**روحها وتلومها لأنها هي السبب وهي الي ماقالت لنورة شكثر أخوها يحبها والشعر الي**يكتبه لها الي أحتفظت فيه العنود ذكرى لنورة بس خلاص خلاص*
*طلع الدكتورووجهه**يهلل بالخير وقال لهم أنه نورة وعبدالرحمن بخير بس كانوا مايأكلون زين وعبدالرحمن**جات له صدمة نفسية و عطيناه أبرة بنج ليرتاح أشوي وتقدرون تدخلون عليهم الحين*
*دخلوا على نورة وتحمدوا لها السلامة*
*العنود : كيف حالك لهذي الدرجة تبين**تختبرينا كيف غلاك عندنا*
*نورة : أنا أسفة على الي سويته لكم*
*ما بغوا**يخبرونها عن عبدالرحمن أنه بالمستشفى عشان ما تسيء حالتها زود مع أنها بنت عمه بس**كذا أحسن وهم مايدرون وش سبب الي صار كله*
*نورة جالسة تتلفت تبي تشوف ولد عمها**بس ما تشوفه وعرفت كم هي رخيصة عنده ونزلت دمعة على جبينها لمحتها العنود ومسحتها**ودها تقول لها بس الكل هنا*
*يوم جاء الليل قال بو وليد يله بنمشي منيرة قالت**بجلس جنب بينتي أخاف عليها بس بو وليد عارض لأن المستشفى كله حريم ومو جايها شيء**إنشاء الله بعدين تعالي لها عند الفجر العنود تطالع نورة وتقول لها ترى كل شيء**بيصير أحسن بس طلعي . طلعوا الكل وبعدها راحوا لعبدالرحمن الي كان نايم طول الليل**وطلعوا عنه وعند الساعة الواحدة صحى عبدالرحمن وقام يتلفت حوله وين أنا وشو الي صار**لي تذكر الي صار له وعلى طول دق الجرس عشان تجيه النيرس وفعلا جاته النيرس وتحمدت**له السلامة وقال لها أن في بنت جاتهم اليوم وهي ميتة تذكر هالكلمة عبدالرحمن وكيف**أثرت عليه وطاح ماتت يعني يندفن حبي معاها ولازم أموت أي لازم أموت أنا عاهدت روحي**بأني أسوي الي هي تتعذب فيه وهي ماتت لا لا ماماتت وقام يبكي لكن النيرس قطعت**هالصوت وقالت له أنها ما جاء أحد اليوم ميت لكنه عرف أنهم دفنوها على طول وقام يبكي**يبكي ألم ودم كل هذا بسببي الممرضة تسمعه وهو يذكر أسم البنت الي ماتت نورة*
*الممرضة /: نورة أيه أهلك جابوا بنت معاهم واسمها نورة بس هي ما ماتت موجودة**هنا*
*عبدالرحمن قام يطالعها مستغرب بس أخر شيء قام يضحك أي يضحك بجنون فرحان**صغيرته ما ماتت نورة حية*
*عبدالرحمن : في أي غرفة هي*
*الممرضة : هي نايمة**الحين*
*عبدالرحمن وهو معصب : أقول لك في أي غرفة هي*
*الممرضة : 122 الدور**الأول*
*نزع عبدالرحمن المغذي من يده وهو فرحان وراح لغرفة نورة الي شلفها نايمة**ما أهتم هي عليها غطوة ولا لا المهم أنه جنبها*
*عبدالرحمنمسك يدها وجلس**يتكلم*
*عبدالرحمن: كذا تسوين فيني كذا أنا أحبك وأحبك أنتي غالية علي والله**ماأدري شنو بيصير لي لو صارلك شيء بموت وراك حبيتي أنا حبيت أغيظك أشوي ذاك اليوم**بس خلاص تحرم علي عيشتي أن سويت لك شيء مرة ثانية صغيرتي خلاص قومي أنا عبدالرحمن**حبيبك نورة نورة*
*جلس عبدالرحمن يبكي على الي سواه لها وحط راسه عند رجولها نورة**فتحت عينها ماهي مصدقة الكلام الي قاله عبدالرحمن كان يحبني بس أنا ظلمته قامت تبكي**قامت تبي تكلم عبدالرحمن*
*نورة : عبدالرحمن*
*عبدالرحمن** : ..........*
*نورة** :* *عبدالرحمن عبدالرحمن*
*ما يجيبها قامت تهزه وشافت الدم الي يسيل منه من يده**وعلى طول ضربت الجرس وجاوا الدكاترة يسعفونه وهي أطالعه من النافذة*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثامن:
نورة جالسة أطالع الدكاترة من النافذة وهم يعالجون عبدالرحمن تبكي على حالها ولا تفرح لأن عبدالرحمن يحبها ما تدري المهم في هذي اللحظة طلعت الممرضة 
الممرضة : أنتي من أهل المريض 
نورة ": أي نعم 
الممرضة :محتاجين أحد يتبرع له بالدم 
نورة : أنا موجودة 
الممرضة : بنسويلك فحص على نوعية الدم الي حاملتها بعدها نقرر إذا بأستطاعتك تتبرعين له أو لا
عملو الفحوصات الازمة بعدها تبين إن نورة با أستطاعتها تتبرع لعبدالرحمن , أخذوا من نورة دم وأعطوه لعبدالرحمن , وبعدها راحت نورة ترتاح بعد التبرع وعبدالرحمن نقلوه لغرفته
(يوم جات الساعة 8 الصباح جاء العوائل يتطمنون على عبدالرحمن ونورة
خالد : ها بنيتي كيفك اليوم 
نورة أساسا مستانسة الحين أندمج دمها مع دم عبدالرحمن وهو أعترف بحبه لها لذلك كانت مسانسة 
نورة : أبشرك يبه أنا الحمدلله بخير وأبي أطلع أبي أكل أبي أشرب 
خالد: الله يستر بتفظين الثلاجة علينا 
نورة : أسفة أني أزعجتكم أنتوا جايين تستانسون وأنا خربت عليكم 
خالد : لا أسمع منك هالكلام مرة ثانية وبعدين حتى ولد عمك في المستشفى كلكم دخلتوا في نفس الوقت 
العنود : أساسا أخوي من سمع أن نورة توفت طاح على الأرض وأغمى عليه 
نورة : من الي قال أني مت 
العنود : أسفة يا نورة أنا من شفتك ماتتكلمين ومغمى عليك خفت كثير وقلت أنك
نورة : لا بجلسلك مو الحين بموت
الجوهرة : بسكم عاد خلاص سكروا هالسيرة 
منيرة : تخافين من ذكر الموت يا أمي 
الجوهرة : لا والله بس ماحبيت ينذكر هنا لأنه قريب كثير 
الكل قام يضحك (صدق الموت إذا بتذكره أذكره وأنت لوحدك وحاسب روحك إن كنت مقصر على نفسك أي مقصر على نفسك لأنك أخر شيء عندك طريقين يا جنة أو نار شف أي عمل تسويه في أي طريق يوديك أي عمل في الدنيا وما في أعضم من القلب يفتي لك أسف على هالكلام لأنها كانت خاطرة جات وذكرتها )
الجوهرة : أنزين متى بيرخصونك 
نورة والله ما أدري بس أنا خلاص تحسنت وأبي أطلع
دخل الدكتور على نورة 
الدكتور : لا اليوم عروستنا بخير كتير وإنشاء الله بعطيك إذن خروج بلا عودة وحتى زوجك أو خطبيك بيطلع اليوم 
نورة غطت وجها من المستحى وتتمنى هالشيء يصير
عمر: أي زوجها 
الدكتور : الي تبرعت له اليوم بالدم عبدالرحمن
خالد :هههههههههه لا هذا ولد عمها عبدالرحمن بس يه تبرعت له بالدم 
الدكتور كان خاسر كثير من الدم والحين الحمدلله أحسن 
العنود أطالع نوروو شسالفة وكيف عرفوا أنه من أهلها 
توها العنود بتسأل إلا الدكتور يقول لأبو وليد يجي يوقع أوراق عشان تطلع نورة, 
العنود: نورروو شسالفة
نورة بصوت واطي : بأقول لك بعدين 
رخصوا نورة وراحوا كلهم لعبدالرحمن الي حيرخصونه بعد العصر
شيماء: كيف حالك يمه 
عبدالرحمن : يسرك حالي 
شيماء : أكل كثير توهم معطينك دم 
عبدالرحمن :: متى عطوني
عبدالرحمن ما يذكر شيء لأنه كان بغيبوبة 
شيماء : بنت عمك نورة ترعت لك 
تعدل عبدالرحمن وجلس يطالعها( ليه تبرعت لي معا أني مزعلها جد هي أصيلة بس يا حلات دمي صار مخلوط بدم حبيبتي , لازم أتحرش فيها 
عبدالرحمن : يمه ما أبي دم من البنات بعدين أدلع عليكم 
شيماء : تدلع يا يمه ما أحد رادك
نورة أطالع عبدالرحمن (هذا جزاتي عطيته من دمي ويقول كذا )
عبدالرحمن : بس دمي كان طيب والحين صار أطيب وبيخليني أحن دايم للل لعمتي منيرة وعمي بو وليد لأنه دم بنتهم 
أستانست نورة والعنود أطالعها 
العنود : يله بس تقوا وأطلع بسرعة تراك خربت علينا الرحلة 
عبدالرحمن : يمه شوفي بنتك دايم تناجرني 
عبدالرحمن يطالع العنود وجالس يلعب بعيونه يطنز عليها
شيماء : شفيك على أخوك 
العنود : طالعيه يضحك من وراك 
عبدالرحمن عدل روحه وجلس كأنه يبكي 
شيماء : ها شفتيه زعلان 
الكل قام يضحك على العنود الي كانت مظلومة بسبب عبدالرحمن بس تستاهل
خالد عزم الجميع على مطعم لسلامة نورة وعبدالرحمن الي ماهو موجود تغدوا الجماعة وبعدها راحوا للبيت , بس وصلوا جات العنود لنورة تبي تعرف منها السالفة
العنود : تعالي أبيك فوق بالغرفة 
نورة : لا تعبانة 
العنود : أقول لا تتدلعين علي بسرعة قومي
راحت نورة مع العنود فوق والجازي أطالعهم عارفة السالفة فيها أنه بس ما ردها بتعرفها
العنود: قولي لي السالفة بالتفصيل الممل ولاتنقصين ولا شيء
نورة : ماني قايلة ولا شيء
العنود : حبيبتي نورة قولي لي تراني متحمسة وشنه في شيء صاير 
نورة : أي خليكي محترمة مو همجية السالفة هي ولا أقول لك أستحي 
العنود : خلاص بغمض عيوني وقولي
نورة : يعني وش سويتي إذا غطيتي عيونك بس يله (أمس وأنا نايمة حسيت أن أحد دخل علي وعدها جالس يطالعني
العنود: أنتي متغطية ولا لا
نورة : ماني متغطية 
العنود : أيا قليل الحيا كيف يدخل عليك مافي عندنا رجال 
نورة : الي دخل أخوك
العنود: أخو ما يسويها بس ممكن يوم درا أنك مامتي ما حس بروحه
نورة : المهم جلس جنبي ومسك أيدي 
نورة مستحية والعنود أنواع النقز فيها 
نورة : أن جلستي كذا ماني قايلة شيء
العنود :لا خلاص 
نورة : بعدها جلس يبكي ويقول أنه كان يمزح معي يوم قال أنه بيكلم البنات وأنه و أنه يحبني وأنا كنت مسوية روحي نايمة بعدها شفته حط راسه على رجلي قمت بتكلم معاه لقيته مغمى عليه والدم مالي السرير عندي 
العنود: يمه أخوي وش صارله
نورة : طلع أنه سحب المغذي والأبرة لازالت بيده وجلس ينزف 
وبغوا أحد يتبرع له دم وقلت لهم أني أصير له وتبرعت له
العنود: أي ياخوي صرت روميو , تدرين أنه كان ماياكل ولا يشرب ولا يطلع يعاقب روحه على الي سواه لك حتى يوم طحتي يبي يعاقب روحه حتى لو بالموت كان يكتب الشعر عليك في دفتره الخاص وأنا خذته قلت أبي أوريك أياه 
نورة : وينه 
العنود : مافي أول حبي يدي وأعتذري على الي سويتيه لأخوي يالظالمة 
نورة : أنا ظالمة جد ظلمته بس لو تطيح الأرض على السماء ماحبيت يدك 
العنود : تطيح السماء على الأرض مو العكس , بعطيك أياه بس لا أحد يشوفه 
راحت العنود وعطت نورة الدفتر وجلست نورة تقراه 
ألقيت في سمع الحبيب كليمة
جرحت عواطفه فما أقساني 
قطع الحديث وراح يمسح جفنه 
فوددت لو أجزى بقطع لساني 
ومضى ولي قلب على أثاره 
ويدان بالأذيال عالقتان 
فطفقت من ألمي أكفكف أدمعي 
ورجعت من ندمي أعض بناني
وأقول وا خجلي إذا لاقيته 
فبأي وجه عابس يلقاني
تخيلت ظفري به فمد يمينه 
ورنا إلي برقة وحنان
وبكى وعانقني وقال عدمتني
إن كان لي جلد على الهجران 
قل ما تشاء ولا تغب عن ناظري
وفداك ذلي في الهوى وهواني

(كل هذا زعلته أسفة حبيبي قلبت نورة على صفحة ثانيةوقرت)

أنا خاتم العشاق 

تستدير الخيوط 
وتتعانق 
وتلتقي البدايات بالنهايات
في لحظة حنان
تومض لك عينان
فترتعش
وتدهش ان ذلك 
لا يزال يحدث لك
ذلك الحضور 
تلك الكلمات التي لم تقل 
تلك الكهارب و السيالات الرحية
ذلك المناخ
لا تزال قادرا على احتضان بذرتها 
لتنمو فيما بعد وسط ليلك الحالك
زهرة من ضوء 
هل أجرؤ نعم هل أجرؤ 
هل أجرؤ على أن احبكي
وأنا حين أحدق فيك
في جوهرك عبر قناع الجلد واللحم 
أحس أنني أحدق في وجهي 
داخل مراّة الصدق ..
هل اجرؤ على أن احبكي 
أنتي يا أنا 
وكل ما في صمتك 
يذكرني بهذيان جنوني تحت قناع صمتي المهذب 
اّه هل اجرؤ على أن لا أحبك 
وهل أملك إلا أن أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
(تعجبت نورة من كلام عبدالرحمن كل هذا هو يحسه جد صار كبير بالنسبة لي , طلعت نورة في الحديقة تشم هوا مع الجازي 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء التاسع**:
**جلس عبدالرحمن يفكر وشالي كاتبته نورة بالمفكرة مالته وده يفتحها بس خايف أنه ينصدم بكلامها أنها ماتبيه أو انها ما كانت تفكر فيه لكنها أكيد قرت الي في المفكرة بس هي قالت عسى الي أحبها هي الي ببالها يا رب وش هالحوسة الي أنا فيها (كل هذا مر براسه لكنه في اللحظة الأخيرة عزم على أنه يفتحها** ) 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 
أما بعد : 
وقفت على شاطئ المحبين وأردت منه إجابات على أسئلتي التي عجزت عن حل إحداها سألته ما هذا الأحساس الذي يراودني عندما التقي به قلبي ينبض لرؤياه وأصاب بالتعرق عندما يراني والأفضع من ذلك كله مايغشاني من خجل تحمر به وجنتاي الكل يراني وأنا بحالتي تلك الكل يسألني مابالك مالذي يحدث لكي أعجز عن رد الإجابة ولكني وصفته لك يا بحر العشاق قالوا لي أذهبي وحدثيهي فعنده الجواب الأكيد , قلبي ينبض لرؤياه أريده بجنبي لكن لا أستطيع البوح بذلك وييوم كان أول لقاء أنصدمت من كلامه فهو قد ألمني كثيرا حتى أنني مللت العيش كنا من صغرنا نلعب ونمرح ومن يوها وأنا أراقبه من دون علمه ولا أعلم شعوره نحوي لكنه أباح لي عما بصدره بتلك الليلة التي لا يوجد في ليالي عمري أعز منها صارحني بحبه وعن شوقه لي أكان يهذي بسبب ألمه لا أظن فمن ينزف دمه لأجلي هو فارس أحلامي أجبني يا أيها البحر عن سؤالي ففي إجابتك دواء لكل أحزاني , أسمعي وأعي كل ما سمعته منكي له تفسير واحد لا يوجد غيره أنتي لا تحبينه أنتي تعشقينه وتتمنينه اليوم قبل غدا أخبريه لكن أحذري أن لا تكوني رخيصة ببوح مشاعرك , أنتظر يا أيها البحر أنا لست رخيصة لديه فهو من دون حبي له يحبني لأني أبنت عمه ولا يرضى علي الذل , أعلم ما تقولين لكن خذي الأسباب ولا تضيعيها , إجابتك أراحتني وسوف أحيا سعيدة معه وهو من سيحميني حتى من نفسه . 
سمعت يا هذا , لبي طلبي بسرعة وأسرق جسدي من أهلي فقلبي وروحي معك فأحمهم من كل سوء .
نورة
عبدارحمن : أهههههههههههه شسوت فيني هذي ذبحتني بكلامها بس لازم أكون عند حسن ظنها أبي أرد عليها لكن مو بالقول بالفعل إنشاء الله 
راح عبدالرحمن ينام ويوم أذن الفجر الكل قام يصلي وكالعادة خليل هو الإمام بعد الصلاة الكل قام يستغفر , 
بو وليد : السلام عليكم إنشاء الله اليوم سوف نذهب إلى استراحة حجزها لنا رامي وسيكون التحرك عند الساعة الثامنة صباحا 
عمر : صح صح يا لغة عربية 
الكل ماله خلق للطنازة مالت عمر لذلك طنشوه وراحوا ينامون 
عند الساعة 7 صحت الجوهرة وقومت لينة الي بدورها صحت الكل 
منيرة مع سارة يضبطون الفطور 
منيرة : قطعي لي بصل لوسمحتي 
سارة : تامرين أمر بس شبتسوين فيه 
منيرة : شكشوكة يحبها قلبك 
سارة : أجل أنا بسوي الكبدة مع بيض , ألا ما قلتي لي كيف بيكون الغداء هناك 
منيرة : يقول خالد أنهم يسوون مندي لحم وشكله هو الغداء والعشاء 
سارة : الله يذكره بالخير ولدك وليد جد المندي ال ي يسويه لا يعلى عليه 
منيرة : أي والله وليدي كم أنا مشتاقة له بس قولي لي وين ليلى وقمر و مها ليه ما يساعدون 
سارة : لا بس أحنا الي قايمين بالشغل مع شيماء ولا طلبنا منهم شي يسوونه 
منيرة : جد أنك على نياتك هم ما يبون يشتغلون يبون من يخدمهم ولا الجوهرة تبي بس وحدة تشتغل عندها 
سارة : الله يرحم ولديك قولي أمين تراني مع عمتي عدلة وهي معي أوكيه فلا تخلين العلاقة تخترب 
منيرة : أنا وشقلت ما قلت شي
سارة : كل ذا ولا قلتي شي الله يستر منش المهم خلينه نعجل في الفطور
( حطوا الفطور والكل ياكل إلا خليل الي ساهي باحلامه ومتى بيجي اليوم الموعود الي بيطير هو مع الجازي يا حلاة هالأسم عند خليل ولايرضى بأحد يمسه لوبشعره)
أحمد : خليل ليه ما تاكل بس أقول زين توفر لنا 
خليل: مالي نفس للأكل 
عبدالرحمن : أقول كل ترى مافي أكل إلا عند الظهر 
خليل : بروح أجهز أغراضي عن أذنكم 
طلع خليل من غرفة الطعام وقابل بطريقه الجازي 
خليل بخاطره : شالصباح هذا الي أتصبح فيه بصغيرتي
خليل: السلام عليكم 
الجازي : وعليكم السلام
خليل : يا حلاة الصبح هذا أول مرة أحس أنه حلو كذا 
الجازي ماتدري شتقول له شكرا عفوا شتقول أخيرا 
الجازي : ما فطرت شكلك 
خليل : كان قبل أشوي مالي نفس بس من شفت بعض الناس أي منسده نفسي إلا أبي أكل كل الي بالسفرة 
الجازي : أجل لحق قبل لا يخلص الأكل 
خليل : ألا قولي خلص 
الجازي : تبيني أسوي لك شيء 
خليل : لا ما أبي أزعجك ولا أبي أتعبك ولا أبي أمتن كثير بعدين فيه قوم راح يزعلون 
الجازي : أما عن الكلافة والأزعاج فما فيه أي كلافة ولا أزعاج أما عن السمنة فشكلك شذي ناقص وزن يبيلك تزيده ويله روح بسوي لك أكل 
خليل: أمي داعية لي اليوم بس عجلي الله يرضى عليك سلام
راح خليل لغرفة الطعام فرحان ومستانس الا بيتشقق من الفرح هو أول مرة يتكلم كذا بس تعرف في هالكلام كثير على الجازي 
عمر : شعندك رجعت وشكلك فرحان 
خليل : أول شيء أنا أبي أكل وأبي أخاص الي على الطاولة وجايني أكل مخصوص الحين ما أبي أحد يمد يده عليه 
عبدالرحمن : ابشر يا أخوي محد ماد يده 
سوت الجازي الأكل وأرسلته مع الخدامة
يعقوب : شباب نبي نقضي على الأكل قبل لا ينحط بالطاولة 
عمر +أحمد+حمدان +عبدالرحمن: أوكيـــــــــــــــــه
جات الخدامة تحط الأكل الا الأيادي تمتد للصحون وكل واحد خذله صحن إلا خليل الي جلس يلاحقهم وهم يشردون منه والبنات من كثر الصياح الي بالغرفة جلسوا يراقبون الموقف ومت من الضحك يسيل والجازي تناظرهم كيف خذوا الأكل من خليل وهم تضحك 
عند الساعة ثمانية ونص تحركوا الجماعة إلى الأستراحة ورامي هو الي يدليهم 
في سيارة عمر البنات مسوين ربكة له كلهم يبون منه يشتري لهم بوظة من على الطريق وقف من دون ما يعلم أحد من السيارات الي قدامه راح بسرعة وشرا لهم البوظة وجلس يدور عليهم لين لقاهم بس كسبوا أهم شيء البنات بالبوظة
كلن نزل وقام يتمشى بالبستان الي في الأستراحة في هالبستان كل الخيرات من فاكهة وخضار 
عبدالوهاب : مها شوفي العنب ما أحلاه 
مها : تراني متوحمة عليه أبي عنقود 
عبدالوهاب : هذا توحمك بس نقدر عليه سهل 
جاب عبدالوهاب سلم وتسلقه وقص له عنقود بس يوم أنه بينزل أختل توازن السلم فطاح على الأرض
مها : لا لا حبيبي أنتبه ياليته فيني ولا فيك أنا السبب
عبدالوهاب يسوي روحه يتألم 
عبدالوهاب : اه اه اه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل أنا وش رقاني أنا ملقوف أني طاوعتك بس أستاهل ال يجيني من وحامك 
مها أنسانة حساسة بأي شيء تبكي لذا قامت تبكي وتلوم روحها 
عبدالوهاب : الحمدلله أنه صار لي كذا عشان أعرف معزتي عند بعض الناس قومي خلاص ما فيني شي أمزح معك
مها : تمزح معي دموعي رخيصة عندك لهذي الدرجة 
مها ركضت وراحت عند الحريم 
عبدالوهاب: شسويت أنا كيف براضيها هذي ما فيه غير أني أدخل عند الحريم
راح عبدالوهاب عند الحريم
عبدالوهاب: ها هاها يمه أبي أدخل
الجوهرة: تعال يمه مافي غيري ومرتك ولينة وشيماء
دخل عبدالوهاب وشاف مها جالسة عند أمه راح وحط راسه على رجول أمه وشيماء+لينة يضحكون من هالموقف 
عبدالوهاب /: شعندكم تضحكون عيب الواحد يدلع على أمه 
الجوهرة : لا مو عيب بس عندك مرتك قم تدلع عندها 
عبدالوهاب : حتى أنتي أمي وأنا جاي أبي أرجع أيام الطفولة 
لينة : شوفوا هذا بطوله وعرضه وعنده بنت ومرة ويبي يدلع شبقيت لي أجل
عبدالوهاب : أنتي مالش دخل هذي أمي . أمي شوفي بعض الناس زعلانين ولا يتكلمون كلمة 
الجوهرة : منوا يمه 
عبدالوهاب : وحدة اسمها مها 
الجوهرة : مها شفيك 
مها والدمعة حايرة بعينها : شنو شفيني الا يبي يشوفني وأنا أصيح عشان يتأكد أني أحبه 
طلعت مها مسرعة برا وعبدالوهاب لحقها يبي حل حق مصيبته الي حفرها لروحه
عبدالوهاب : مها مها وقفي 
جلست مها بين الشجر وهي تبكي ويوم شافها عبدالوهاب حس أنه لعب بمشاعرها لأنه يدري أنها يتيمة من أنولدت لأن أبوها وأمها توفوا بحادث سير وتربت عند عمتها الي قست واجد عليها لين ما جات خالتها الجوهرة وزوجتها لولدها عبدالوهاب 
عبدالوهاب : مها حبيبتي خلاص أنا أسف 
مها:.................
عبدالوهاب : شتبين أسويلك عشان ترضين 
مها:....................
عبدالوهاب حط راسه عند رجولها وخله يدها على راسه 
عبدالوهاب : أرجوك مها سامحيني وأطلبي أي مقابل 
مها وهي تبكي : أكيد تنفذه 
يناظرها في عيونها 
عبدالوهاب : أمري أمر
مها: أرجوك ما تخليني أبكي عليك أبك أنت علي بس أنا لا . ما أبيك تنضر ولا يجيك شي أن جاك شي تراني بضيع بعد مالقيت بر الأمان وياك أرجوك عبدالوهاب إذا تحبني سو الي أقوله 
عبدالوهاب : أرجوك حبيبتي أنسي كل شي الحين وخلينه نفكر بيومنه بس بس من دون تفكير بمستقبل خلينا نعيش يومنه مستانسين مع أسيل ومع البيبي الجديد ألا شخباره متى بيجي على الدنيا 
مها تحسنت حالتها الحين بعد كلام زوجها 
مها : وشدراك أنه ولد ممكن أنثى 
عبدالوهاب : ياليتها أنثى وتكون مثلك خجوله وحساسة وجميلة وتحب زوجها مثلك وإذا طلب منها شي ماترده أبد 
مها : مثل وشو يعني 
عبدالوهاب : مثل الي بقولك الحين , أبي بوسه 
مها : شوف هذا المكار مافيه يله 
عبدالوهاب : بس وحدة على الطاير 
جات العنود والجازي ونورة عند عمهم 
الجازي : يا حلات الرومانسية 
العنود : تعالي الجازي خنمثل زيهم 
مها : شو تمثلون بعد 
نورة : أنتي معليك بس قولي شيقولك إبراهيم معليه عمي خليك كووول 
مها : جالس يتغزل فيني 
العنود : أنا الريال وإنتي البنت 
الحين بدت التمثيلية بينهم 
الجازي : ليه أطلعني كذا بترسمني 
العنود : ياليت أقدر كان جلست قدام صورتك طول عمري 
الجازي : لا حبيبي أنا ما أقدر على كذا أخا ف يخلص كلامك بعد الزواج
العنود : ياليت يخلص تعبت وأنا أفكر طول ليلي ونهاري أحبك يالجازي أحبك وما أقدر أعيش من دونك بقرارك يبدى موتي
الجازي : لاحبيبي لا تذكره على لسانك إنشاء الله يومي قبل يومك 
نورة : مها وشقال بعد 
مها : يبي يبي بو
عبدالوهاب : أيا قليلة الحيا وأنا عادش تستحين بعد أجل جنبهم با خذها 
قرب عبدالوهاب عدال مها يبي يحبها والبنات ميتني ضحك على الموقف بس مها ماخلتهم إلا يموتون ضحك يوم أنها هربت وعبدالوهاب وراها يبي مراده*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*ننتقل عند الشباب والشياب** 
يعقوب : شباب نبي أربعة نبي نلعب بالوت
بووليد: أنا بلعب مع إبراهيم أخوي وخلو الفرقة الثانية للصغار
خليل : أقول يعقوب خلنا نعلمهم منهم الصغار 
صار خليل ويا يعقوب وإبراهيم مع خالد 
خالد : وزع يا خليل 
وزع خليل الورق وكان جنبه خالد الي قال بس ويوم جا الدور عند يعقوب خذ الورقة الي بالنص يعني يبي صن 
يعقوب ماهو مصدق الورق الي عنده 
يعقوب : ياهوووووووووووووووو رحتوا فيها 
خليل : يطالع يعقوب الي عرف شالورق الي عنده لأنه راصه 
خالد : سره
يعقوب : هووهوووو أربعمائة ومائة وأي زات تلعبه هو لي 
إبراهيم يطالع يعقوب مو مصدق 
المهم خذ الأكلة الأولى يعقوب وفرش أوراقه كلها الي كانت أربع أكك وأربع عشرات , فاز يعقوب اللعبة الأولى وبعده قام خالد و إبراهيم يراقبون بس خليل ويعقوب الي من كثر غشهم أعتبر خالد أي حركة منهم غش
ننتقل لرامي مع أخته قمر
رامي : ها أختي كيف حالك أحس هذي أول مرة أجلس معك زين من جيتوا 
قمر : صدق ما كان في فرصة نجلس ونتكلم 
رامي : أبي أسألك بصراحة كيفك مع بو يعقوب ومرتوا سارة , أنتي مستانسة وياهم ولا لا 
قمر : أول ماجيت للسعودية ما حسيت براحة إلا أن جا اليوم الي شافتني فيه سارة أبكي على فرقاكم صحيح كانت قبل ما هي متقبلة فكرة وجودي بينهم لأنها مهما صار فهي زوجة وتغار بس يوم شافتني كذا شكلي صعبت عليها فجات وجلست جنبي وقامت تسألني وشفيني عاد قلتلها أني حزينة فرقا أهلي وأني أزعجتها في بيتها وخربت عليها حياتها مع زوجها بزواجي بس هي طلعت غير بين معدنها 
سارة : سمعي يا قمر أنتي أول ما جيتي كنت ميته من القهر لأن زوجي تزوج علي وإلا وقت قريب كنت كذا بس من بعد كلامك هذا ودي أتعاهد وياك على شي وأن رضتيه فكيفك 
قمر : على أيش نتعاهد 
سارة: أن نخلي هالبت جنة ومهما بدر مني أو منك نحسن الظن في بعض ولك أيضا مني أكون زي أختك الأكبر منك أنصحك وأعلمك الصح من الغلط 
رامي : هذي سارة الي تقول كذا
قمر : نفس شعوري يوم قالت لي كذا بس هي بررت لي ليه تسوي كذا 
سارة : تعرفين يا قمر أنه أنا عندي يعقوب والجازي وما أبيهم يشوفون أبوهم وأمهم متفرقين لذا أبي أعيش مع زوجي مستانسة معه في بيت كله حب وحنان وبعد وجودك أنتي أتوقع حيزيد ألحب للصفات الي فيك وأنصحك أول نصيحة ترى زوجك هو جنتك ونارك بالدنيا فختاري الي تبين منهم بتعاملك معه ومعي لأن بأستطاعتنا نخلي هالبيت جنة أو نار 
قمر تقول أنها لمتها وقالت لها أنها مثل أختها الأكبر منها وإنشاء الله تكون عند حسن ظنها 
قمر : ومن بعدها كثير كانوا يحاولون يخربون بيني وبينها بس الهد الي بينا هوالي حامينا خاصة أنه وحدة دايم تبي تخرب بيني وبينها هي منيرة زوجة خالد بس الحمدلله ما تقدر 
جاهم يوسف وهم يتكلمون 
يوسف : وش عندكم تاركينا وجالسين لوحدكم تسولفون 
قمر : ما فيه شي بس رامي يبي يطمن علي وعن أحوالي وياكم 
يوسف : لا حشى طول هالسنين وتفرقين بينا أنتي وأحنا واحد إنشاء الله ما راح نفترق ورامي له حق بسؤاله عن أحوالك لأنه أخوك ويبي مصلحتك بس ياليته ينصحك تنتبهين لزوجك الي من جيتي وأنتي بعيدة عنه وسارة تقرب أكثر منك 
قمر : شفت يا أخي حتى زوجها يبي يخرب بيني وبينها بس عناد لك رح لها وأنا بجلس جنب أهلي 
يوسف : ياليتها حتى هي منتبه لي بعد من تصحا تجلس جنب الوالده ولا مع حريم أخواني ولا مع الجازي والبنات 
قمر : جد بالرجال أنكم دلوعين 
رامي : خليه يدلع شعليه عنده زوجتين ومطنشينه 
يوسف : هذا أخرتها قمر تخلين أخوك يطنز علي 
قمر : لا عا يارامي زوجي الحين أولى يله بو يعقوب خلنا نترك العزابية لوحدهم 
رامي : راحت علي أجل
نتركهم ونروح لعمر مع عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : يا خوي هذا الي صار لي وخلاص ما أقدر أستنى أبي أتزوج 
عمر : وش الي حادك تزوج 
عبدالرحمن : خوفي من أبوي إذا قلت له الموضوع ما يوافق 
عمر: أنت كم مكافأتك مو 1000 من الجامعة و2000 من أرامكو وإذا تزوجت يعطونك 1000 زود لبمك أكثر من راتب مدرس
عبدالرحمن : صادق والله بس محد تزوج في العيلة وعمره كان كذا 
عمر : كويس تفتح لنا طريق عشان نلحقك 
عبدالرحمن : ليه شعندك أنت 
عمر : قل وش الي ماعندي خلاص ما أقدر أشوفها وأجلس جامد
عبدالرحمن : تصبر 
عمر : بساعة تقول أنك ما تقدر ويوم أنها جات علي قلت تصبر 
عبدلرحمن : أنا قدامي خليل وخلاص بيتزوج قريب أما أنت قبلك وليد
عمر : منو بيتزوج خليل 
عبدالرحمن : معقولة ما حسيت هذا وأنت أخوه
عمر: الله يهديكم أخو بس بالكلام ما هنا أي تفاعل معي في قضاياكم الأجتماعية
عبدالرحمن : لا كمل بعد المهم يبي الجازي وبيخطبها بعد رجعتنا من سوريا 
عمر : يا ولد بتحرش فيه لا قبل من الحين 
جلسوا الشباب والحريم سوالف لين ما جاء الغداء الساعة 3عصرا 
أحمد : يا ولد هذا الأكل ولا بلاش 
عمر : أقوا عاد أخوي يطبخ أحسن 
يوسف : أي والله صحيح أنها طيبة بس ريحة المندي الي يسويه وليد أطيب
اما الحريم فعجبهم الأكل وجلسوا مدح فيه 
شيماء :والله الأكل طيب 
الجوهرة : هذي ريحة المندي مو حق وليد 
نورة : أقول نسينا ما كلينا أول مال أخوي زين والحين حق سوريا أحلا أوريكم إن رحنا ديرتنا قولوا لخوي سو مندي
العنود: لا عاد أنا بالنسبة لي حق ولد عمي أحلى 
نورة : يحيا العدل 
بو وليد دخل للحريم : هاه هاها 
منيرة : حياك بو وليد والي تبي تتغطى تتغطى 
خالد: ها كيف الأكل 
لينة : والله يا أخوي طيب بس مال وليد أطيب 
خالد : يعطيك العافية أما الحين نمشي ولا تبون نجلس للليل بس حطوا بحسابكم ترى اليوم أخر يوم لنا هني 
لين : لا يا أخوي ني نمشي أجل 
الجوهرة : وأنا أبي أمشي 
ليلى : والله الجو حلو بس نبي أنشري لنا من السوق
خالد : أجل خلاص بنمشي بعد ربع ساعة 
تجمع الكل عشان يمشون 
ريم : يمه بروح دورة المياه وشيلي أغراضي بركب مع البنات 
ليلى : خلاص يمه روحي
راحت ليلى لنورة :نورة ترى بنتي بتجي وياكم لاتنسونها 
نورة : إنشاء الله عمتي
نست نورة الي قالته لها عمتها والكل مشا ولازالت ريم بالأستراحة , ويوم أنهم وصلوا كلا راح لغرفته والبنات تجمعوا بغرفتهم 
نورة : ها يابنات وش بتشترون من هنا 
العنود : والله أبي كم هديه أشتريها مع ملابس لجمانة من هنا وترى الديرة رخيصة شروا من هنا وأنتي يالجازي 
الجازي : والله أبي أشتري لي تنورة شفتها قبل كذا ودشت براسي الهدايا ماني بشاريا ما عندي أحد بالسعودية أشتري له بس نورة وريم عندهم أبوهم وأخوهم*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*نورة : أي والله أبي أشتري حق الوليد متولها عليه أما ريم ريم** 
**تذكرت نورة**ريم وخافت ما تدري شتسوي على طول راحت لأخوها عمر** 
**نورة : عمر تعال أبيك** 
**عمر: ها أشفيك** 
**نورة : رحت فيها نسينا ريم بالأستراحة وعمتي منبهتني عليها** 
**عمر تلخبطت أفكاره كيف ينسونها بس أخر شي تنبه على قول أخته** 
**نورة : عمر عمر**شف لي حل** 
**عمر ماستنا نورة تكمل كلامها راح على طول لسيارته وراح للمزرعة**
**أما**عن حال ريم فهو محزن فجاءة طلعت ما شافت أحد** 
**راحت عند البوابة ما لقت ولا سيارة**خافت من المكان بساعة كان حلو والحين توحش وكشر عن أنيابه , جلس تصيح كيف يتركوني**ويمشون وأنا نبهت أمي** 
**جاتها زوجت راعي المزرعة وكان الجو بدى يظلم لأنه أذن**المغرب وهي خافت منها** 
**المرة : ها وين أهلك** 
**ريم: لا حيجون ياخذوني** 
**المرة** :* *أنزين دخلي داخل لين ييجوا**
**ريم: لا بجلس بره** 
**وهي جالس أطالع بالبوابة دخل**عمر وقامت له بسرعة وضمته وجلست تصيح ليين هدت أشوي واستوعبت الموقف** 
**ريم: ليه**خلتوني ورحتوا ما حد تذكرني أنا مو بنتكم** 
**عمر ما يدري شيقول لها لكن لازم يتكلن**البنت منهارة وخايفة حتى أنها ماهي هادته** 
**عمر: أمك متذكرتك بس اللوم على أختي**الي نست سالفتك لأن عمتي قالت لها أنك بالدورة بس هي نست** 
**أستوعبت ريم الموقف**والي صار وأنها جالسة بين أحضان عمر** 
**ريم: أنزين وين البنات** 
**عمر:كلهم بالبيت** 
**ريم : أجل كلفنا عليك** 
**عمر: لا تقولين كذا تراكم غالين علينا** 
**فرحت ريم**بالموقف الي صار ونست أنهم تركوها وراحو عنها** 
**رجع عمر مع ريم البيت ودخلوا**شافتهم ليلى** 
**ليلى : أشفيك يمه ليه ما رحتي وياهم السوق** 
**ريم جفت على صدر**أمها وجلست تصيح** 
**ليلى : أشفيك يمه وشفيها يا عمر**
**عمر: حصل بس لبس بسيط وأنحل**نسيناها بالمزرعة ورحت أجيبها** 
**ليلى : يعطيك العافية يا ولدي** 
**جلست ليلى مع**ريم تهدي من روعها وعمر يتألم إذا سمع حبيبته تتألم ما يقدر يسوي شيء مر الوقت ويوم**جا العشاء رجعوا البنات وراحت نورة لريم الي كانت متأثر قليل** 
**نورة : أسفة يا**ريم والله موقصدي** 
**ريم : لا خلاص أنتهت السالفة وأنتوا وين كنتوا** 
**نورة** :* *رحنا نشتري أغراض لأنه أخر يوم لنا ببلودان** 
**ريم : أبي أشتري أنا بعد**
**نورة** :* *شوفي يمكن أحد ما راح معني ما أتوقع** 
**ريم راحت لأمه وقالت لها أنها تبي تروح**السوق وما في أحد يروح معاها** 
**ليلى: كلمي أخوك حمدان يروح معاك**
**ريم راحت**لحمدان** 
**ريم : خمدلن طلبتك قول فديتك** 
**حمدان : على حسب** 
**ريم : ابيك تروح**معاي السوق**
**حمدان: إلا هاذي باطلع مع الشباب لأنها أخر ليلة دوري غيري**
**انحبطت**ريم من هالموقف تبي تشتري بس شتسوي راحت لأمها**
**ريم : يمه مو راضي وأنا أبي أشتري**
**ليلى : خذي منال وروحي ولا تتأخرون** 
**راحت ريم مع منال أختها قضوا لهم**الأغراض الي يبونها بس ريم حست بشي غريب يصير** 
**ريم : منال ليه هالرجال يلاحقنا** 
**منال : ريم أنا خايفة** 
**قرب الرجال لهم** 
**الرجال : السلام عليكم وش ذا**النور الي نور علينا تسمحين خذي الرقم** 
**ريم : يا قليل الحيا ما تستحي على وجهك**لو أختك ما رضيت عليها**
**بهذي اللحظة كان حمدان مع يعقوب** 
**يعقوب : مو هذي منال**مع ريم** 
**حمدان : وينهم** 
**يعقوب : الي هناك مع الرجال** 
**حمدان : هذول خواتي** 
**راح حمدان ويعقوب مسرعين لهم** 
**يعقوب : حمدان خذ خواتك ورح لبيت وأنا**بتصرف**
**أقبلوا الشباب وشافتهم منال وفرحت لكن جاء يعقوب وأستلم الرجال طق من الي**يحبه قلبك وحمدان خذ خواته للبيت وهو معصب** 
**في البيت كان عمر مع نورة** 
**عمر** :* *ها كيف السوق ولا تعالي ليه تروحين قبل لا تجي ريم** 
**نورة : يوم عرفت أنك بتجيبها**رحت مع البنات وهي راحت الحين** 
**عمر : مع مين** 
**نورة : ما شافت أحد وراحت**لأخوها وأخوها**قال لها لا وبعدين راحت مع منال** 
**همر م راضي كيف تروح من دون أح**معاهم لوأنهم حريم كثار كان معليه بس هي مع أختها الصغيرة من دون رجال حسبي الله**عليك يا حمدان** 
**دخل حمدان معصب للبيت وجلس يضرب أخته ريم بقوة بالعقال لأنها**راحت السوق لوحدها ومن زود قهره قام يسبها ويقول لها أنها ماتربت** 
**الحلريم طلعوا**على صياح ريم وطلع عمر** 
**لكنه يوم شاف أنه ريم تنضرب أنقض على حمدان وقام يسطره**تسطير حمدان بعد مو مقصر بعمر طلع منهم الدم كلهم وشققوا ثيابهم ولا زال الضرب قايم**بينهم وليلى ما تدري شتسوي ولا الحريم أن ادخلو حصلوا شي ما يسرهم ريم أطالع وهي**تبكي وتقول خلاص خلاص أنا السبب**
**سمع كذا عمر سمع ريم وهي تصيح وزاد ضربه لحمدان**صح أ،ه أخوها بس هو السبب هو الي خلاها لوحدعها هو المذنب زاد الضرب من قبل عمر لكن**في النهاية طلعوا الشباب والرجال وفرقوهم** 
**خالد : أيا الكلاب عيال عم وتتضربون** 
**عمر يبكي على الي يصير أبوه من جها يسبه وهالحقير حمدان ضرب ريم الي يعزها ما**قدر يكتم صوته ولا غيظه**
**عمر: أنا ماني كلب ذاك هو الكلب الي يضرب أخته بالشارع**ويهينها** 
**حمدان بصوت عالي : طلعت السوق لوحدها وجاه واحد كلب يغازلها سئلوها** 
**عمر : أيا الخسيس جاتك تقول رح معاي بس أنت نذل بديت روحك عليها والله لوريك**ومد يدك عليها راح تشوف شيء مايسرك** 
**حمدان : والله أمد أيدي عليها وأنت تتفرج**بعد**
**راح حمدان يبي يضربها يكمل على الي سواه بس هيهات جاه عمر يكمل عليه الي**بداه بس بعد برهة قصيرة** 
**ليلى أتصارخ : بنتي بنتي** 
**أغمى على ريم** 
**عمر** :* *هذا الي تبيه يالكلب** 
**خالد مد يده على ولده وعطاه كف وضرب حمدان كف طلع عمر من**البيت بسرعة مو مستوعب الي يصير لكنه مو عارف الا شي واحد ريم أغمى عليها جلس**يراقبهم وهم خذوها المستشفى على طول** 
(**راح نعرف شالي صار بالمستشفى لكن بالجزء**الجاي** )*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووو علي القصة 

ولا تطولين علينا بلأجزاء الباقيه

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء العاشر**:
**ريم لازالت بالمستشفى مغمى عليها وليلى تصيح على بنتها الي ماسوت شيء عشان يصير لها هذا** 

ام خليل: أذكري الله ياليلى ومبصاير إلى كل خير 
الجوهرة: يا بنتي ترى البنت ما فيها شي بتقوم 
ليلى : يا يمه بنتي توها صغيرة على كذا ماودي الي صار اليوم يصير بين ولد خالها وأخوها وهي ما أقدرت تستحمل وما أدري أقول لأبوها ولا لا
لينة: لا يا أختي إنشاء الله بتقوم بنتك ولا بصاير إلا كل خير
ننتقل لحمدان الي كان معاه خاله عبدالوهاب
عبدالوهاب: أنت ما تستحي تسوي كذا بأختك هذا وعادك أبوك رجال تحمي أهلك بس طلعت مانت كفو
حمدان : أرجوك خالي أنا ما سويت شي 
عبدالوهاب: لا ما سويت شي بس ذبحت أختك طق وهي شذنبها أي عرفت ذنبها أن أخوها مارضى يروح معاها السوق هذا ذنبها ولا شرايك بأخوها 
حمدان :أقول أسمحلي بهالكلمة تراني مو فاضي لك 
عبدالوهاب وهو معصب : أقسم بالله لو أنا الحال غير هالحال لعلمتك كيف أفضى لك بس أيا القهر أحنا بمستشفى شوف ولد خالك ما رضى على بنت خالته تنضرب لأنها ماسوت شي
حمدان : أنا أخوها ماحد له دخل فيها 
عبدالوهاب : أخوها على عينا وراسنا أن سوت غلط عاقبها على قد الغلط الي سوته بس هي ما غلطت والي يستاهل الطق خذه من واحد يعرف يقدر الأمور
حمدان : وش قصدك 
عبدالوهاب : عارف قصدي زين 
ننتقل لعمر الي حالته ما تسر تعبان نفسيا منعزل عن العالم جالس لوحده يبي يركز الي سواه صح خطاء ما يدري بس يدري أنا الي سواه أثر على ريم 
عمر يحاسب روحه: أنا السبب أي أنا بسبتي صار كذا هي ما أستحملت الي سويته لأخوها ما ستحملت أني ألمس أخوها وشلقفني بينه وبينها أخوان يتصالحون بين بعضهم أنا خسرت أحترام أبوي وخسرت خالتي وحمدان وريم أه ما أقدر أخسرها كل شيء قابل أخسره الا هي أنا السبب كيف بارجع لهم بعد الي سويته كيف باواجه أهلي خواتي وأخواني كيف (جلس يبكي بدال الدمع دم وعرفوا شغله الرجال ماهو زي الحرمة المرأة تبكي متى تبي بس الرجال ما يبكي وأن بكى عرفوا أنه يبكي دم من دون أحساسه)
رجعوا الحريم والرجال إلا عبدالوهاب جلس مع بنت أخته بالمستشفى الي لازالت مغمى عليها 
أما عمر فرجع البيت ولقاه سكون كلن نايم مافي أحد والمكان ظلام توه بيروح الغرفة الى صوت يناديه من خلفى
شيماء : عمر عمر 
عمر خايف من المواجهة ماهو مستحمل أي خبر من أحد 
عمر : بروح أنام بكرة أشوفك
شيماء قربت أشوي حتى عمر ميزها عرف أنها أمه شيماء هو يعزها واجد ويحبها أكثر منأمه عذرا بس هذا هوالواقع
عمر : أمي 
شيماء : يا خلف أمك قرب
قرب عمر من شيماء وحضنها بقوة وهو يصيح يبي حنان أخسره من بعد الي صار وشيماء ما قاومت جلست تصيح معاه 
عمر: يمه أنا أسف أسف أعرف كلكم مو راضين على الي صار كله بسبتي أنا الي خليتها تنضرب زود وخليت أبوي يطقني وخليتها يغمى عليها بس أنا شفته يضربها بقوة من غير سبب من غير دافع ويضربها بقوة يفكرها لعبة أو مالها أهل صح أنه أخوها بس أطالعها وأحس أنها تناديني تقولي تعال تعال أرجوك ساعدني من هذا الوحش الطاغية أنا حسيت جسدي يندفع له وجلست أطقه أطلع الحرة الي فيني يضربها يضرب الي أعزها ولا أرضى عليها حتى لو مين طقها لو أبوي أنتي أي أحد من دون سبب راح أذبحه حتى لو هي راضية ما راح أرضى كأن الي يطقها يطقني ألمني الي صاريا يمه ما تدرين ولا أنا أدري وش صار لي في شيء سيرني ما قدرت أمنعه وحسيت أنه صادق في فعله وبعدها صار الي صار و ما أدري كيف أواجه الكل بس أنتي غير أنتي الوحيدة الي ما أقدر أزعلها شوري علي 
شيماء تجفف دموعها عمر قال الي عنده كله وارتاح وينتظر أحد يرشده للطريق حاس أنه لوحده بعد ما مسحت دموعها وعيونها فيها حمار خفيف لكم أنكم تتصورون الموقف 
شيماء: يمه عمر أنت ما سويت شيء غلط أنت رجال سويت الي يمليه عليك ضميرك والأقوى منه أنك تحبـــــــــها
عمريقول في خاطره: أحبها مو بس أحبها أنا أعشقها وأعشق تراب رجليها البنت خجولة وحيوية تستحي حتى من النساء معاها عشان كذا أحبها وأحب الي تحبه هي هي جميلة ومتواضعة وأمها ليلى وقلبي أول ما فتح بابه لها هي وحدها مع أن الي دقوه كثير لكنها غير شحليلها وهي تضحك تبتسم الدنيا وياها الكل يحبها وأجي أنا أخر شيء أزعلها ليه ليه 
عمر : بس أنا السبب في الي صار لها 
شيماء : وأنت شدراك 
عمر : أنا ضربت أخوها زعلت عشان كذا وأغمي عليها
شيماء : بس كلام فاظي أنت تحبها وهي ما أقول لك تحبك لأني ما أدري لكن هي الي جاها مو سهل وتذكر أنا أحنا نسيناها بالمزرعة اليوم 
عمر تذكر الي صار معاها بالمزرعة تذكر كيف أضنته تحس هو حاميها من الي بيصير لها جلست تصيح جنبه ما يقدر ينسى صورتها بهذا الموقف كانت من أروع الصور الي يعرفها أيه هو حماها عشان كذا لازم يحميها بعد من أي شيء ثاني حتى الحين هي بالمستشفى لازم يحميها بس كيف يروح لها 
عمر: أمي أطلب منك طلب بس أرجوك لا ترديني أرجوك 
شيماء : أمر أنت بس 
عمر : يمه أبي أروح أشوفها وأنتي معي روحي 
شيماء : ليه أروح معك هناك عمك عبدالوهاب معاها 
عمر : عمي هناك أجل تصير المهمة أصعب أرجوك أمي قومي معي ما أقدر أستنى لبكرة 
شيماء : بقوم بس على شرط إن تزوجتها أول بنت تسمونها هي شيماء
عمر حب راس أمه : هذا مو شرط هذا أمر بالنسبة لي وراح يتنفذ
شيماء: يعني واثق أنك بتتزوجها 
عمر : إذا أمي شيماء بتساعدني وبتوقف جنبي وتكون تحب هالبنت راح أتزوجها راح أتزوجها 
شيماء: أنتوا بحسبت عيالي كلكم وأحبكم كلكم 
عمر : بديت أغار من الكل
شيماء : رجع لنا خليل الثاني
عمر: على طاري خليل مبروك العصفورة قالت لي انكم بتخطبون له الجازي
شيماء : مين قال لك أكيد خليل 
عمر: وشجاب العصفورة لخليل
شيماء : أنزين مين قال لك
عمر: المهم ترى أختياركم مية مية الجازي شيخة البنات ولا أحد يقدر يتكلم عليها 
شيماء : أشوفك نسيت شيخة البنات الثانية 
عمر : هذي مو شيخة البنات هذي شيختي ونظر عيني 
شيماء : إذا أنا قدامك تقول كذا وشلون وراي جد ما يهمك أحد 
عمر : أنتي غير يالغالية 
شيماء: إذا جلسنا كذا محنا ماشين ترا 
عمر: يله أجل
طلع عمر مع شيماء وراحوا المستشفى الي ما رضوا الأمن يدخلونهم الا بعد ترجي وكم بيزة دخل عمر وشيماء ولما وصلوا الغرفة جا عمر بيدخل بس شيماء منعته
شيماء: هنا ووقف ما فيه دخله وبعدين هي ما تحل لك كيف بتدخل بس عندي حل بغطي وجها وطالعها كذا أوكيه
عمر: ما يفوتك شي أوكيه 
دخلت شيماء لغرفة ولقت عبدالوهاب نايم وريم لازالت نايمة بس هي قربت جنبها وحبت راسها وبعدها غطتها 
شيماء : عمر تعال 
دخل عمر وهو حاس قلبه يدق بقوة ولا قبل أنها يوضع عليها الغطا كذا هذا الحال أشبه بحال الموتى توه بيطلع إلا ريم قامت تكح رفعت شيماء الغطوة عنها أشويأشوي قامت ريم تفتح عيونها وأول ما فتحتهم شافت عمر بوجها 
ريم بخاطرها : اشحلات هالحلم لا يروح خلني أيوده زين 
ريم: كيف حالك عمر 
عمر: الحمدلله وأنتي كيف حالك 
ريم : الحمدلله
عمر : عسى ما تحسين بألم بعد هالغيبوبة 
ريم : أي غيبوبة مافيني شي
عمر : انتي طحتي اليوم علينا 
تذكرت ريم كل شي وحزنت ومن دون شعور منها تغطت يوم عرفت أنه ما هو حلم لكن شيماءتكلمت 
شيماء : بعد وشو تغطيتي يوم كلمتيه وهو جليل الحيا يكلمك 
ميزت ريم هالصوت وهي خالتها شيماء مرت خالها 
0ريم بينها وبين نفسها : وش ذي الفشلة وش أقول لها أقول لها كنت أظنه حلم بتصدقني أو لا )
ريم: كيف حالك خالتي
شيماء : الحين أنا خالتك بعد شنو
ريم : والله يا خلتي أني أفكره حلم ويوم تذكرت تغطيت 
شيماء : ماعلينا كيفك الحين إنشاء الله أحسن 
صحا عبدالوهاب على صجتهم 
عبدالوهاب : منو هني 
شيماء : أنا شيماء وياي عمر
عبدالوهاب : كم الساعة الحين 
عمر : الساعة الثانية صباحا
عبدالوهاب : وليه جايين 
شيماء : جيت أطمن على ريم وكاهي صحت 
قام عبدالوهاب من سريره الي كان بينه وبين سرير ريم ستاره عشان كذا مو عارف أنها قامت بس درا قام فرحان وفتح الستارة ولقاها متغطية لأن عمر موجود*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالوهاب : الحمدلله على السلامة*
*ريم : الله يسلمك*
*عبدالوهاب** :* *لهذي الدرجة تغارين من نورة وتبين تعرفين معزتك عندنا*
*ريم : والله ما أدري وش**الي صار بس الي أعرفه أني تعيت وطحت*
*عبدالوهاب : إنشاء الله أنك أحسن الحين**وبطلعين لأن اليوم بنروح دمشق*
*ريم : الله يسهل*
*شيماء : خلاص تطمنت على**البنية يله أطلع*
*عمر مو عارف شيماء منو اتكلم لكنه أخيرا قال*
*عمر: تقصديني**أنا*
*شيماء : أيه أنت مو تبي تطمن عليها هذي صحت والحمدلله بخير*
*عمر : بس**توني ما تحمدت لها السلامة*
*شيماء : هاووو مسرع مانسيت توك مسلم عليها*
*عمر** :**سلمت عليها بس بالحلم*
*الكل قام يضحك إلا عبدالوهاب الي ما يدري شالسالفة لكنه**قال*
*عبدالوهاب : لا خليه هو يخاف عليها أكثر من نفسه*
*عمر أنحرج من هالكلام**الزين لكنه ما يحب يرائي أحد لأنه كان يتصرف بطبيعته (و ريم أنحرجت من كلام خالتها**وعمها** )*
*عمر: إلا هذي أنا أخاف على نفسي أكثر*
*ريم : لا أجل أطلع*
*عمر**::* *نبي نعدلها أنقلبت على رووسنا*
*قام يضحك عبدالوهاب و شيماء*
*عمر: يله أمي**خلينا نمشي وهم يرتاحون أشوي*
*عبدالوهاب : ولله أني تعبان من المستشفى وشرايك**تجلس يا عمر*
*عمر بدون أي تحليل للكلام قال : خلاص صار*
*عبدالوهاب : شوف هذا**ما صدق خبر شكلك نسيت أنك مو أخوها بعد بالرضاعة*
*عمر : فال الله ولا فالك*
*عبدالوهاب : أجل قوم يا أخوها*
*راحت شيماء مع عمر للبيت بعد مل تطمنوا على**ريم*
*في المستشفى*
*ريم : خالي أرجوك جاوبني وش صار*
*عبدالوهاب : عن وشو**تسألين*
*عمر : قبل لا يغمى علي وبعد*
*عبدالوهاب: أنتي أرتاحي وبعدين يصير**خير*
*ريم: أنا شبعت نوم وأبي أعرف*
*عبدالوهاب : الي صار أنا أنتي كنتي بضغط**قوي من العصر إلى الليل أولها يوم نسيناك بالمزرعة وراح لك عمر والثاني يوم رحتي**السوق وشافك أخوك وهالكلب يتحرش فيكم بس يقوب ما قصر فيه طقه طق عمره ماينساها**وأخوك هم طقك للبيت وحتى بالبيت لكن عمر تهاوش معه وادبه لأنه أنتي مالك دخل وأخوك**هو السبب بعدها فرقوهم لين ما جاء خالد يشوف أشفيهم وتلاسن عمر مع حمدان بعدها جا**أخوك بيضربك من الحرة لكن حمدان جاء وضربه مرة ثانية بعدها انتي أغمي عليك وجاء**خالد سطر عمر وطلع عمر من البيت وتوني اشوفه الحين*
*ريم في خاطرها : عمر بالمزرعة**جاني وجلست بحضنه وأنا أصيح كانه من محارمي وبعده تهاوش مع أخوي لأنه يضربني في كل**هالمواقف جالس يحميني وانضرب من أبوها بسبتي قبلها بالأحساء يوم في بيتنا كل هذي**مواقف وغيرها معاه جد هو غالي عندي كثير ووو شو ووو وأنا أحبه وهو ما أدري عنه جد**ما أفهم كل الي سواه ولا أدري وش شعوره جد أنا غبية هو يحبني والدليل جاني لهني**ويبي يطمن علي قالتها خالتي شيماء*
*عبدالوهاب بصوت مرتفع : الي ما خذ عألك يتهنا**بو وين رحتي*
*ريم : ما رحت مكان*
*عبدالوهاب : علي ما فيه شي أنتي تفكرين فيه*
*ريم : في منو*
*عبدالوهاب : أخوك حمدان*
*ريم :وأخوي وش صار عليه*
*عبدالوهاب ولا يستاهل تفكرين فيه*
*ريم : لا يا خالي هذا أخوي*
*عبدالوهاب**:* *لو هو جد أخوك كان ما سوا الي سواه فيك جد ما يستحي بس أنتي جد أصيلة ما ترضين عليه**بس هو رضى عليك لكن الأجودي عمر ما رضى عليك تنضربين*
*ريم : عمر*
*عبدالوهاب** :* *أيه عمر هو الي كنتي تفكرين فيه*
*ريم : خالي بلا أحراج ترى بتغطى**بالشرشف*
*عبدالوهاب : الي أعرفه أنا عمر يعزك ويغليك ووو*
*ريم: وشو**ووو*
*عبدالوهاب : الباقي عليك ويله خلينا ننام لأنهم بيجون بكرة بدري يزوروك*
*ريم : يله سلام*
*نامت ريم بس قبله فكرت بعمر ألف مرة ولا كفاها حتى بأحلامها**تفكر فيه*
*يوم جا الفجر قام الكل للصلاة صلوا وبعدها أرجعوا ينامون إلا عمر الي**يفكر شبيسوي بينه وبين حمدان وأبوه وغيرهم بعدها نام جات الساعة عشر و صحا الكل**وراحوا لريم الي كانت نايمة*
*ليلى : بتهد الصيحة لكن شيماء تداركت الموقف وقالت**لها صبري بنتك بخير*
*شيماء: ريم ريم ريم*
*ريم قامت من النوم وشافت الكل حولها**الجوهرة ولينة وشيماء ومنيرة وقمر وسارة والبنات وأمها ليلى قامت (تعدلت )وجاتها**ليلى تحضنها*
*ليلى : الحمدلله على السلامة*
*ريم : الله يسلمك يمه*
*ليلى** :* *كيفك الحين إنشاء الله أحسن تحسين بوجع*
*ريم : الحمدلله ولا أحس بشي*
*ليلى** :* *متى قمتي*
*ريم: أمس بالليل*
*ليلى: شيماء كيف عرفتي أنها قامت*
*شيماء** :* *حلمت منام أنها قامت وجيت وطبقت الي شفته*
*ريم وشيماء يضحكون بس لينة ما مر**عليها هالضحك كذا عشان كذا حطت الفكرة براسها*
*دخل عبدالوهاب الي من شافهم وشاف**زوجته فرح*
*عبدالوهاب : هلا ولله بالطش والرش والبيض المفقش*
*أسيل : بابا بابا*
*عبدالوهاب : يا عيون بابا وطوايف أهل بابا*
*مها : الله لنا الكلام الحلو**للغير أما أحنا لا*
*عبدالوهاب : أنتي الكل والله وتعالي تخذين حقك أبي بوسه*
*الجوهرة : جد أنك قليل حيا*
*لينة : الله يعينك عليه يا مها ما يحشم أحد*
*الكل ضحك حتى ريم وليلى*
*خالد دخل عليهم وهم يضحكون والي يتغطى تغطى*
*خالد : ها خالو كيفك اليوم*
*ريم متضايقة منه لأنه ضرب عمر: الحمدلله*
*خالد : وشفيك متضايقة*
*ريم : مافيني شي*
*خالد : فيه واحد يبي يسلم عليك*
*ريم فرحت عمر بيسلم عليها*
*ريم : خله يدخل*
*تغطت ريم دخل أخوها حمدان وهي**متغطية*
*حمدان : السلام عليكم*
*ريم : وعليكم السلام*
*مستغرب حمدان ليه**اخته متغطية لهذي الدرجة ما تبي تشوفني*
*حمدان : ليه متغطية*
*ريم مستغربة من**السؤال والكل عادي مو قايلين شي لكن فيه لبس بالموضوع الصوت هذا مو غريب علي هذا**هذا حمدان فتحت الغطوة وتخبت عند أمها وقامت تصيح وخايفة بعد من أخوها أنه بيضربها**حالتها انقلبت من حال لحال*
*ريم : يمه شوفيه شوفيه بيضربني احموني منه وخروه عني**يمه نادي أبوي ناديه*
*الكل مستغرب الي صاير لكنها حالة نفسية اتجاه حمدان من**ضربها وهي كل ما تفكر فيه تحس أنه بيضربها*
*حمدان : ما ني ضاربك جاي أسلم عليك*
*صرخت ريم بأعلى صوتها*
*ريم : كذاب كذاب طلعوه برا*
*عبدالوهاب قام بسرعة**لحمدان يبي يطلعه*
*عبدالوهاب : أطلع برا بسرعة أختك ما تبي تشوفك*
*حمدان : مو**كيفها*
*عبدالوهاب : أقول أطلع برا*
*تدخل خالد ومسك حمدان وطلعه برا , هدت ريم**أشوي وأمها جالسة تمسح على راسها*
*حمدان مو مصدق الي صار كل هذا نتيجة الي سواه**أمس لا لا جلس حمدان يبكي وجالس على الأرض امغطي راسه ما حد جنبه كلهم معاها الا**شخص ضرب ظهره بخفيف طالعه حمدان هذا هو أخر شخص تخيل أو فكر أنه يكلمه صح هو**عمر*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عمر : وشفيك حمدان** 
**معقولة نسى الي صار أمس مو معقولة وش هذا الأنسان** 
**عمر : تراني نسيت الي صار أمس و أبي أعتذر لك أنا أسف**
**حمدان داخله صراع**داخلي هو الغلطان لكن هناك الأنة تقول له لا أنت الصح وهو الغلطان ما يدري مين يصدق**نفسه الخبثة ولا الطيبة تذكر أبوه سامي وكيف كان يعلمه بالتسامح بالقول والفعل مع**عمامه إذا تزاعل معهم ولا مع أحد أقربائه كان دايم يقول له تبي تكون سعيد ومرتاح**سامح الكل لو صار الي صلر وهنا عمر طبق الي أبوه دايم يقوله له ما قدر حمدان يصبر**صار الحقد ملي قلبه ودفع عمر الي طاح على الأرض وقام حمدان يمشي بعيد عن عمر** 
**حمدان حوار بينه وبين نفسه : لهذي الدرجة أنا حقود وحسود أنا الغلطان لا أنت**مانت غلطان هم الغلطانين كلهم يحبونهم أكثر منك فيه تمييز عندهم يفضلون الشباب كلهم**عليك أول كلي خرا أنتي السبب أنتي الي تحطين هالأمور في خاطري جد أنك طلعتي تدرسين**الشيطان مو هو الي يدرسك لازم أدوس عليك لازم** 
**رجع حمدان على طول لعمر ولازال**عمر على الأرض طايح مد حمدان يده لعمر عمر يطالعه ودمعة تمشي على خده وفعلا مد عمر**يده لحمدان وقام وحضنوا بعض لكن حمدان قام يبكي أستغرب عمر لحمدان لهذي الدرجة أنا**غالي عنده** 
**حمدان : عمر أختي أختي** 
**عمر خاف من حمدان وفكه راح على طول للغرفة**ظن أنها ماتت بسبب حال حمدان الي قبل أشوي فتح الباب وسمع أصوته كثيرة فجاءة لقا**الكل يطالعه مستغربين من موقفه هذا تغطت ريم** 
**خالد : وش فيك بعد** 
**عمر** :* *الحمدلله الحمدلله** 
**طلع من الغرفة والكل مستغرب زود راح لحمدان وده يذبحه** 
**عمر : ليه تقول كذا** 
**حمدان منفعل بقوة والدمع حاير في عينه : أختي ما تبي**تشوفني ويوم دخلت عليها قامت أتصارخ خايفة أني أضربها مرة ثانية أبي أشوفه بس هي**خايفة مني طلعوني منها بسرعة وهي تصيح** 
**عمر: أبي أسألك سؤال وخلنا ننسى الي صار**أمس أنت جد صافية نيتك وتبي تشوفها** 
**حمدان: أتمنى** 
**عمر: أجل أنتظرني**أشوي**
**طق عمر الباب** 
**عمر : هاه هاه**
**ليلى : تفضل** 
**دخل عمر وكلن يطالعه**مستغربين منه أستجن الولد** 
**عمر : السلام عليكم** 
**رد الكل السلام** 
**منيرة** :* *وش فيك يمه** 
**عمر: ما فيني شي بس قبل أشوي جاتني معلومة خطاء**

**منيرة** :* *والحين** 
**عمر : لا الحمدلله بس بغيت عمامي وأبوي وعمتي ليلى أني اتكلم مع ريم**أشوي بحضرتكم طبعا** 
**خالد: وش عندك** 
**ليلى : تكلم يا عمر**
**عمر : أول شي من**صار الي صار أمس وأنا جالس أحاسب نفسي أني فقدت ول خالتي وخليت أبوي يضربني** 
**تذكر خالد الكف الي عطاه عمر جد هو من زمان ما ضربه ولا هو معودهم على الضرب**تحسف خالد على الي سواه لولده**
**نرجع لعمر: وأغمى على بنت خالتي أيضا لكني كسبت**أشياء كثيرة كسبت كم وحدة تحس فيني أزرتني في محنتي ورجعت علاقات أنشاء الله تكون**أحسن وأحسن الي أبي أوصله فيه شخص برا يبكي ومتحسف كثير على الي سواه ويبي لو نظرة**عفو أنا تصافيت وياه ورجعنا أحسن لكني يوم ضمينه جلس يبكي ويبكي يبي يشوف أخته ريم** 
**ريم : كيف تقول كذا وهو الي ضربك أمس و ضربني لا**
**عمر : هذي الي تتكلم مو ريم**هذي نفس خبيثة تبي تخرب عليك مع أخوك ما تبيكم تحبون نفسكم دوسيها بالتراب وراح**تحسن بسعادة كبيرة أنك سامحتي ناس تقدرين أنك تهجرينهم لكن المحبة هي الي تفوز** 
**ريم تفكر: كيف سامحه بسرعة وهو ولد خاله و أنا أخته ما سامحته جد أنك كبير يا**عمر وأنا لازم أصير زيك** 
**ريم قامت تبكي : وين أخوي خلوه يدخل** 
**راح عمر بسرعة**ناحية حمدان ومسكه ودخله** 
**حمدان يطالع الكل ولسه ما حط عينه بعين أخته ريم ويوم**حطها لقا عين تبكي ويد تمتد ناحيته تبيه يجيها هو لا شعوريا راح لها تقول مغناطيس**يسحبه ماشاء الله عليهم ضم أخته وقام يبكي وكملتها ليلى معاهم بكى والكل قام ينزل**أدموعه حتى أنا الي أكتب متحمس وياهم وجا خالد يضم ولده الي ما كان يتوقعه كذا رجال**يعرف يتكلم ويغار على أهله** 
**خالد : أسف يا ولدي وجعل يدي** 
**حط عمر يده على فم**بوه وضمه** 
**عمر : لا تقول كذا يبه يدي ولا يدك** 
**البنات مستغربين من هذا المشهد**كذا الحب يصنع جد الحب يصنع المعجزات وشيماء قامت تتفاخر جد تستاهل تتفاخر فلولا**الله ثن هي ما كان عمر طلع كذا لكن هناك أنسانة ما تبي هذا يصير ما تبي هالعيلة**تفرح كثير هي منيرة الي حقدت على يصير ولا تبي ولدها يا خذمن بيت عمه تبيه ياخذ من**بيت أختها لكن كيف ياخذ من بيت أختها وهي أخت ها يعني أن خالته نفس أمه حقودة**والواحد نما يزوج البنت بس لكن يتزوج البيت كله**.
**أطلعت ريم من المستشفى والكل**جهز أغراضه للسفر لدمشق ورامي جلس ببلودان بس أم رامي راحت وياهم التقسيم للسيارات**زي ما خبرناه البنات بسيارة يسوقها عمر الي كانت مستانسة حيل ريم أنه هو الي يسوق**مع أنه صار تحديات لأن الأولاد مثل خليل روميو عبدالرحمن ويعقوب الي للحين ما ندري**فمين يفكر كلهم يبون بسوقون اللسيارة لكن عمر هو الي يفوز دايم بالتحديات فمبروك**الفوز يا عمر أما السيارات الثانية فمعروف التقسيم واتجهوا نحو دمشق وفي الطريق**أنواع الضحك خاصة بسيارة البنات الي ماسكينها لينة والعنود على نورة وعبدالرحمن**والجازي وخليل وريم مع عمر الي كان مستانس حيل من هذي الغمزات** 
**في الجزء القادم**حقول الي صار بدمشق والا ذقية*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووو علي القصة

والتطولين علينا اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو بوفيصل عالتواصل الحلو 

ماننحرم هاطلّه

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الحادي عشر**:
**منيرة ما هي راضية بالي يصير وما تقدر تبوح فيه لكنها تقدر تخطط لشي ثاني ممكن الا أكيد يغير فكرة ولدها عمر عن ريم** 
في سيارة بو وليد 
خالد : وش فيك منيرة 
منيرة : ما فيني شي بس أفكر بوليد من زمان ما كلمناه وهو بعد ما يكلم 
خالد : خليه الله يعينه على الشغل أبي أرجع وشوف الشركة أحسن مما كانت لأن وليد معاه سامي وكلهم مخهم نظيف بس يبي لهم الفرصة وهذي هي الفرصة 
منيرة : أنزين كلمه 
خالد : إذا وصلنا وعينا من الله خير بتصل به
في سيارة الأولاد 
عبدالرحمن: يعقوب خليل نبي نروح للملاهي اليوم قولوا للشياب 
خليل : لازلت بزر 
عبدالرحمن : ليه هي محطوطة بس للبزران يا أخي فيه ألعاب للكبار وبنشوف مين الي بيلعب هناك 
يعقوب : والله الفكرة حلوة وترا ما بقى شي على ما نوصل باقي 30 كلم 
ننتقل لسيارة البنات 
لينة: بنات سكوت عمتكم حتتكلم 
عمر: أنا برا الحسبة ولا بس حاطيني أدريول 
لينة : والله أنت الي تبغى تكون كذا وحاربت عشان تصير أدريول 
عمر: الأيام بيننا حذكرك يوم بهذي الكلمة 
لينة : خلاص أنت معانا بالسالفة بنات وش رايكم نروح الملاهي اليوم 
الجازي : يا ربي يسلمهم أغغغا ياحلوها 
لينة : يالله عاد بلا طنازة أنا الشرها علي أبي أغير عليكم 
منال : ما عليك منها أنا موافقة بس يبيلها تأييد من الصغار والشباب 
عمر: أنا عن نفسي موافق 
لينة : خلاص إذا وصلنا خلونا نكلمهم 
وصلوا العوائل لدمشق عند المغرب وكان مرتب لهم السكن الي حيسكنونه كانت شقتين أكبار جنب بعض وبينهم باب فصايرة مثل بيت دور واحد البنات خذوا غرفة لهم وخالد خذ غرفة عبدالوهاب خذ غرفة ويوسف غرفة الجوهرة وأم رامي غرفة وليلى غرفة وإبراهيم غرفة والشباب ما بقى لهم شي عشان كذا سووو إضراب 
خليل : شباب ما يصلح كذا كلن له غرفة ألا أحنا ما يصير الزم نسوي شي 
عبدالرحمن : عندي فكرة أنسوي هجوم مباغت لغرفة البنات ونخبرهم بأنهم يتغطوون أو نقول لهم أنه في هذي الغرفة جن وحيطلعون 
عمر : لا أجل شب حريقة وبيطلعون على طول
يعقوب : اليوم خلونا نطلع زي ما أتفقنا وإذا رجعنا نجلس بالغرفة وننام وإذا جاو يبون يدخلون يشوفونا نايمين ويستحوون على وجهم ويطلعون 
خليل : تفكيررررررررررر إجرامي ها موافقين 
الكل : أوكيه 
جلسوا الشباب في الصالة مسوين أنهم زعلانين وكل ما يمر أحد يضحك عليهم وأكثر شي البنات 
لينة : السلام عليكم يا قلبي عليهم ليه أمبوزين كذا 
حمدان : الي يقول هي مو عارفة ليه
لينة : ههههههههههههههه تستاهلون 
خليل : أقول شباب شكله اليوم بيصير شي لوحدة من عماتي ولا وش رايكم 
يعقوب : والله بقلبي نار أبي أطفيها وما فيه غير وحدة صارت كبش فدا 
عمر : عمتي أقول لك بسرعة هربي تراهم منقهرين 
لينة : والله ههههههههههههه 
الشباب قاموا يقربون أشوي أشوي لللينة وهي حست أنا الأمر فيه أنه خليل مسك شعر لينة ويعقوب يلعب بوجها هي أنواع الصراخ لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 
عمر : حمدان عبدالرحمن كذا يسوون في عمتنا عليهم 
حمدان + عبدالرحمن : فوقه 
طبوا عبدالرحمن وعمر وحمدان في المعركة الي جد كانت قوية لأن فيها تخليص لينة من يد خليل ويعقوب الي يبيلهم عشرة على الأقل لكن الشباب كانوا بطوليين حمدان وعمر على خليل وعبدالرحمن ولينة على يعقوب بدا الضرب لينة تمشع شعر يعقوي وتعضه أحيانا وخليل ماسك عمر وحمدان يقلبهم كانهم بيتزا البنات يوم أسمعوا الضرب أطلعوا وجاوا يشوفون هالحرب 
العنود: طالعي لينة مع أخوك 
الجازي : النذلة خربت شعره 
العنود : شكلك تبين تدخلين وياهم 
الجازي : ودي بسأخوك معاهم 
العنود : عندي فكرة 
نورة : قولي بسرعة متحمسة 
العنود : أنجيب جيك ماي وندفقه عليهم وكل وحدة تروح للي أقرب لها 
الجازي :: خلاص 
راحوا البنات وجابوا الماي العنود راحت لأخوها خليل والجازي لأخوها يعقوب صبوا الماي عليهم وهم ما يدرون فارتاعوا لكن هيهات هيهات من العقاب لأن لينة ويعقوب راحوا للجازي الي هربت وخليل للعنود وعمر راح يحضر الماي لهم ودا لخليل ماي و عطا لينة جيك واشباب ضحك على هالحال تطبعت كل من لينة والعنود والجازي وخليل ويعقوب وحمدلن وعمر بالماي وه جالسين في هاللعب طلع خالد مع الجوهرة وعبدالوهاب 
خالد : وش صاير هنا ومنوين جا هالماي 
لينة : طالع وش سووا فيني عيالك 
قربت لينة جنب خالد الي ما يقدر على أخر العنقود 
خالد : منو سوا فيك كذا 
لينة : يعقوب والعنود وخليل والجازي 
خالد : كل ذول عليك جد أنتي يتيمة 
تتبيكة لينة عند أخوها لها حق 
خالد : أجل قررنا أحنا والمجلس الأعلى العقوبات الأتية 
1- الجازي والعنود ينظفون ويغسلون ملابس لينة تم . 
2- خليل ويعقوب يلبون طلبات لينة من وإلى تم . 
لينة : يحيى العدل يحيى العدل 
راحت لأخوها تحبه في خده أنحرج خالد من أخته 
خالد : عشان هذي البوسة تطلب لينة وين نطلع اليوم 
لينة أطالع الكل وقول لهم : حميطة 
وهم راحت حبت أخوها 
خالد : بسك عاد الحين تجيك أم وليد وتكفخك لأنها حتغار 
لينة: بنات تعالوا أهني جنبي 
الجازي والعنود مستغربين 
الجازي : أقول العنود شكلها صدقت 
العنود : والله أجل حيلك فيها 
قربوا ناحية لينة العنود أمسكت شعر لينة بس لينة قامت تنادي أخوها خالد جا خالد ووخرت العنود يدها 
خالد : ها حبيبتي تبين شي 
لينة : أي موبساعة قلت أطل الي أبي منهم
خالد : أي أمري 
لينة : نبي نروح بعد العشاء للملاهي 
أرتاحت الجازي والعنود وفرحوا للطلعة 
خالد : خلاص نروح الملاهي مع أنا كنا نبي نروح للسوق وكرة للمسجد الأموي لكن سهالة عشان حبوبتي لينة 
نورة : يبه مو زدتها أشوي 
لينة : يمه على الغيرة حتى ما قال شي وعلى طول غارت* 
*نورة : أي ما عمري سمعته يقول لي كذا 
خالد : طالع هذي تكذب بعد
نورة : تقول بس من سنة لسنة 
خالد : خلاص حتى أنتي حبيبتي 
أستعدوا العوايل للطلعة وكلن أستعد طلعوا وسئلا أقرب تكسي يدليهم على ملاهي حلوة علمهم التكسي على ملاهي راحوا لها 
شرا خالد 3 كوبونات تذاكر ووزعها على الشباب والصبايا أما الكبار فجلسوا في جلسات معدى للي ما يبون يلعبون فيها أستعراضات ومطعم وكل شيء للرومانسية 
عبدالوهاب : ها مها بتلعبين ولا لا 
مها : والله أبي العب بس مستحية 
عبدالوهاب : ما عليك منأحد يمكن أن شافوك يتحمسون وأسيل لازم نلعبها 
مها : على قولك خلنا نرجع أيام الطفولة 
عبدالوهاب : أنا لازلت طفل عند حبيبتي 
مها : بدينا بالمغازل 
عبدالوهاب : ومتى أنتهينا أحنا عشان نبدا من جديد بغازلك لين أزهق منك وخليك 
مها : لا ومتى عشان أستعد لهذا الجلل 
عبدالوهاب : ما راح تلحقين لأني أن رحت عنك ما تقدرينم ترديني يعني 
مها : إن كان الي بتقوله هو النهاية لا تقول أرجوك خلنا نستمتع بأيامنا ونعيش يومنا قبل ما نفكر ببكرة وخلني أستانس قبل لا يعبني هالصغير أو الصغيرة 
عبدالوهاب : أجل يله 
العبوا لأولاد لوحدهم والبنات لوحدهم مع عبدالوهاب 
خليل : شباب خلونا نلعب هذي شكلها تخوف
عمر : أقول كلام الليل يغيره النهار توك تقول بزران 
خليل : زي ما قلت كلان الليل يغيره النهار 
راحوا الشباب للعبة الشواية 
حمدان : أنا مو راكبها 
عمر : ليه ما تخوف 
حمدان : كل هذا ولا تخوف لا ببى روح أنت 
ركبوا لشباب إلا حمدان جلسوا يصارخون في اللعبة من الوناسة وهم جالسين كذا جات حرمة لحمدان تشوفه جالس يضحك عليهم وهو ما يلعب 
الحرمة : شووو خيو ليه ما ابتلعب 
حمدان انحرج وما يدري شيقول لكنه في الأخير قال 
حمدان : لعبت هاللعبة وما تخوف أبي لعبة تخوف أكثر 
الحرمة : كويس عندي لك لعبة يحبها ألبك بس خلي أخواتك يخلصوا . جاوا البنات جنب حمدان يوم شافوه يكلم الحرمة 
نورة : بدينا بالتشبيك 
حمدان : أقول أي تشبيك أي خرابيط تورطت أنا 
نورة : كيف
حمدان : قالت لي ليه ما تلعي قلت لها أن هاللعبة ما تخوف وأبي لعبة تخوف أكثر وقالت أنها بتوريني لعبة أكثر خوف
نورة : تستاهل بس تقدر تطلع من السالفة وانحاش من هنا 
حمدان : افا يا ذا العلم أنا ولد مزنة وقدها 
نورة : نشوف 
راحت نورة تعلم البنات وجلسوا يضحكون بس عبدالرحمن لمح نورة وهي تكلم حمدان وحس بجمر في صدره 
عبدالرحمن : ليه تكلمه ذي لازم أعرف*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*نورة: بنات وين الكاميرا خلونا نصور حمدان** 
خلصت اللعبة وجاوالأولاد والبنات جنبهم والحرمة معاهم 
خليل : السلام عليكم 
الحرمة : وعليكم السلام كيف اللعبة 
خليل : والله حلوة بس نبي وحدة أكثر حماس 
الحرمة : أنا عم أشتغل هني وأسمي رغدة وحصير لكم دليل في القرية 
خليل : أوكيه بس حتخذين أجر كل هذا 
رغدة : ولو أنتوا في بلادنا وهذا جزء من عملي 
خليل : خلاص يله نسير 
راح الكل مع رغدة الي ودتهم للعبة مو تخوف الا تموت من الرعب 
حمدان : أنا مو راكب 
رغدة : ليه هذي منم أخوف الألعاب هوني
نورة : لا بيركب بس يبي يلعب عليك 
أتجهوا للعبة كلهم الا الجازي ورغدة الجازي كانت ميتة من القهر كيف يكلمها خليل كذا من دون أحم ولا دستور أقصد رغدة بس الجازي توعدت بخليل خير 
حمدان كان خايف والي حوله كلهم يخوفونه كان يسمع صوت المحركات ويغمض عينه 
خليل : ههههههههههه طالعوا حمدان خايف 
ريم : أخوي لا تخاف 
حمدان : أقول قولوا له يوقف اللعبة بنزل* 
*نورة : رغدة بتقول أنك جبان 
حمدان : لا خلوه يمشي 
الكل : هههههههههههههههههههه
بدت اللعبة وحمدان يصارخ الكل جد خايف اللعبة كانت تخوف 
لينة : حمدان تشهد
حمدان : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله 
ريم : أخوي مع السلامة لا تنساني 
حمدان : ابي أمي أبي أبوي أبي خدامتنا أي احد خلاص 
عمر : وش وصيتك قولها 
حمدان : أوصيك بأختي وأمي 
ريم : أستغربت من كلام أخوها كيف يقول كذا بس أستانست
عمر : أبشر في العين بحطهم وبسكر عليهم عجل مووت بسرعة 
حمدان : أجل جالس في حلجك رفيق سرع زيادة أبي أقوا شي 
الهندي أستانس وزاد من سرعة اللعبة 
حمدان : لا لالالالالا خلاص أتوب 
خليل : لا خلاص
الجازي جالسة تصور مستانسة إلا رغدة تكلمها 
رغدة : وش أسم الحليوة الي هناك 
جلست أتاشر على خليل 
الجازي أشوي وبتفقد أعصابها 
الجازي : أسموا روميوا 
رغدة : يخزي العين ما أحلاه شو حلو 
الجازي : أعجبك 
رغدة : الزنمة حلو كتيرررر نسيت أسألك شو أسمك 
الجازي : جوليييت 
رغدة : شو حلو أسمك بس أنتي ألتي لي أسموا روميو وأنتي جولييت يعني أنتو بتحبوا بعض 
الجازي : هايدا الحلو يصير خطيبي 
رغدة : أسفة حبيبتي زين أولتي لي قبل لا أسوي شي أندم عليه 
الجازي : لا حبيبتي خذيه كله 
رغدة : عن جد بتحكي شكرا إليك 
الجازي خلاص ما تقدر تستحمل : أقول فارجي عن وجهي لا أمشع شعرك هالكشة 
أنحاشت رغدة عن الجز مع أنها مو فاهمة شي لكن تعابير الجازي مبين عليها أنها غضبانة 
خلصت اللعبة ونزل الكل وأولهم حمدان الي مستعدة له الجازي بمقابلة صحفية لكنه بس طلع طلع الي في بطنه كله والجازي تصوره والكل ما قدر يطالع ويعقوب كملها بعد يوم شاف حمدان طلع الي في بطنه راح خليل صوب رغدة يشكرها على هاللعبة 
خليل : مشكوررر على هاللعبة والله حلوة بس شكلي خلاص بمشي من هنا لأني زعلت المدام 
خليل : أي مدام 
رغدة : الي هناك معاها الكاميرا 
خليل : وكيف عرفتي 
رغدة قالت القصة لخليل الي ما قدريكتم الضحكة 
خليل : هههههههههههههههه ما أقدر خلاص هههههههههههه 
أقول رغدة لا تمشين أبيك تجلسين معانا لين ما نروح 
الجازي جالسة أطالع منقهرة من خليل ورغدة 
يعقوب : أشفيك 
خليل : وخر عني لا تمليني لا بس طلعت متزوج وفيه ناس تغار علي 
الجازي والبنات يسمعوون ويضحكون 
العنود : شالسالفة 
الجازي: ما فيه شي بس رغدة مخططة على اخوك 
العنود : يا حليلة مرت أخوي من سوريا بعد 
الجازي : حتى أنتي تعالي أجل 
جلست الجازي تضرب العنود والكل يضحك إلا خليل 
خليل : من جدها هذي تحبني يا حليلي في أحد يحبني وش أسوي الحين خلني أماطل مع رغدة عشان الجازي تنقهر بعد 
كملوا لعب وخليل لازال مع رغدة ضحك وسوالف والجازي تحترق من الداخل بس مبين عليها هادية لكن من الداخل زي ما قلنا نا رمسعورة عني أنا أحب الي كذا بس لا ينفجر البركان بس خليل كان يبيه ينفجر عشان يقدر يسوي شي 
أسيل : بابا أبي ألعب باربي 
عبدالوهاب : يا عيون بابا وينها 
أسيل : هناك 
راح عبدالوهاب مع الكل عشان أسيل الي كانت مستانسة وفرحانة كثير 
خليل : شباب مين فيه قوة نبي نلعب لعبة الثور 
يعقوب +عمر + عبدالرحمن : كلنا فينا قوة 
راح الكل والبنات وياهم 
خليل : أنا الي بركب أول بس الي يفوز أول هو شيخ الشباب 
عمر : خلاص تم 
ركب خليل وجلس يلعب ولازال ماسك صح بس العامل زاد أشوي من القوة في اللف وطاح خليل الكل كان يضحك وبزود الجازي الي ماسكة التصوير 
الجازي : الحمدلله طاح صفقوا له 
وصوتها كله بالكاميرا ركب عمر وهم ما طول كثير ويعقوب وصل لأخر مرحلة بس طاح في الأخير 
عبدالرحمن : قلنا لكم من زمان خلو الخيل لخيالها 
يعقوب : هذاك في الخيل الحقيقية بس الحين أتحداك 
عبدالرحمن : خلاص تم 
ركب عبدالرحمن والكل يترغب طيحته لكنه بالفعل طاح على لقب شيخ الشباب وطيح وجيههم ونورة متشققه من الفرح لأن شيخ الشباب صار لعبدالرحمن 
راحوا البنات صوب عبدالرحمن يباركون له 
الجازي : مبروك يا ولد عمي 
عبدالرحمن : الله يبارك فيك 
جاو الشباب جنب عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : هلا بالوصايف لي 
الجازي : ما عليك منهم ما حد قدك حتى الي قراب منك ما وصلوا مواصيلك 
خليل يسمع ومنقهر صدق القوة أهم شي
خليل : طالع على أخوه 
الجازي +العنود : هههههههههههههههههه الي ما قدر يصمل لو جولة ههههههههههههههههههههه 
خليل أنحرج كثير 
عبدالرحمن : خلاص يا أخوي رح لرغدة وأحنا بنروح نلعب سيارات 
راحوا الشباب للسيارات وتأمروا على عبدالرحمن 
لعبوا السيارات وكلن يصقع بعبدالرحمن*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن : يا عيال الذين كلكم علي بس أوريكم* 
*خليل : أفا يا شيخ الشباب ما تقدر علينا 
جد وين الكثرة تغلب الشجاعة خلصوا لعب وتعبوا من كثرة اللعب وراحو للشياب الي جالسين بجوا رومانسي والجوهرة تقص لهم قصص الأول ويوم جاوا عندهم طلبوا الأكل وتعشوا وبعدها راحوا للشقق 
خليل : خلاص شباب أول ما نوصل على طول نرقى فوق ونوم في غرفة البنات 
يعقوب : خلاص بس أبسرعة 
وصلوا البيت وعلى طول الشباب رقوا االشقة وناموا جات العنود لغرفتهم وفتحت النور لقت الشباب نايمين وحاطين شناطهم برا راحت لجازي الي توها راقية 
العنود : تعالي شوفي المصيبة الي أحنا فيها 
الجازي : وش بلاك 
العنود : الشباب كلهم بغرفتنا نايمين وقاطين أغراضنا برا 
الجازي : لا هزلت بروح لبوي أقول له 
راحت الجازي لبوها الي ما عطاها وجه ورجعت للعنود مالبنات حولها ونفس الفكرة هم راحوا بس ما حد عطاهم وجه 
لينة : أقول صدق المثل (الشاطر مين يضحك في النهاية )خلونا نروح لغرفة الجوهرة ونام معاها 
العنود : الجوهرة تحب تنام والليت (النور) أمبطل 
الجازي : لا أنا ما أقدر أنام كذا 
نورة : أقول بلا عيارة يله خلونا ننام أنا تعبانة حيل 
راحو لغرفة الجوهرة وناموا بس بعد معانة لأن النور شغال والجوهرة سوالف مع أم رامي 
أذن الفجر والكل قام يصلي ثم أرجعوا ينامون لأن مافيهم حيل بس الكبار جلسوا يفطرون وجلسوا بعدها سوالف مع الجوهرة و أم رامي تسولف لهم عن سوريا 
صحا الكل 11قبل الظهر طبعا والشباب جالسين أطنازة على البنات الي كل وحدة منقهرة من الي صار 
لينة : أنتوا ما تستحون على وجيهكم كيف تقطون أغراضنا برا 
الشباب مو معطينها وجه وجالسين سوالف والي يلعب بالوت ولينة انقهرت زود لكنها فكرت بخطة ترد لهم أعتبارهم وراحت للبنات 
لينة : بنات تعالوا لازم نرد للشباب الصاع صاعيين 
نورة : وشلون 
لينة : نبي خطة ترد لنا حقنا يله كل وحد تفكر لوحدها خنسوي عصف ذهني وبعد دقيقتين نستقبل الأفكار
جلسول يفكرون لين ما خلصت الدقيقتين 
لينة : يله عطوني أفكاركم 
العنود : أما عني فعندي خطة مو ترد لنا حقنا ال ا هم يترجونا نسامحهم 
لينة : قولي شوقتينا 
العنود : أنسوي أحنا الغداء اليوم ونطلب من أبهاتنا أنا يودونا السوق واشباب طبعا مو رايحين معانا لذا حيجلسوون ياكلون بالبيت واحنا نتغدى برا وهم بعد جوعانين لأنهم ما أفطروا عشان كذا حياكلون بسرعة والأكل مليان فلفل من الي يحبه قلبكم وملح وحيجون يبون يشربون أي شيء بس أحنا لازم نخبي كل المشروبات والماي عشان يتأدبون 
نورة : وكيف بيطلبون السماح 
العنود :: لينة تروح لهم وتطلب منهم إخلاء الغرفة بسرعة وبعدها يطلبون السماح ونعطيهم الماي
لينة :/أيا المجرمة بس لازم نجلس هنا ونقول حق عمامي عن الي سووه فينا أمس عشان يساعدونا 
لينه : خلاص أنا بقول لهم 
خبوا البنات المشروبات كلها ولينة كلمت أخوانها ووافقوا ومتحمسين بعد عشان الضحك الي بيصير وطبخوا البنات الغدا الي ما بقى فلفل الا حطوه مع الملح . وضع الغدا للشباب الي فرحانين يفكرون ان البنات يبون يقردنونهم عشان يعطونهم الغرفة لكن ما يرفون أنها مؤامرة ضدهم الكل جالس يراقبهم حريم ورجال والبنات والجازي جالسة تصور بس الشباب مو حاسين 
خليل : الله الله وشش هذا 
عمر : مطافي مطافي 
يعقوب : شباب ماي ماي أبي ماي 
حمدان : جهنم الحمرا هنا أحححححححححححححح 
البنات ضحك على الشباب والرجال والحريم كذلك ضحك راحوا الشباب للمطبخ يبون ماي وهم صراهخ من الحرارة لكن ما لقوا شي جلسوا يدورون لكن مافيه ماي ولا أي شراب 
لينة : شباب تبون ماي 
االكل : أرجوك عطينا ماي حار 
لينة : أول شي تنفذون شروطنا 
خليل /: طلبي أي شي بس جيبي ماي 
لينة ": 1- شيلوا أغراضكم من غرفتنا 
3- سكروها وعطوني المفتاح 
4- أعتذروا للبنات على الي سويتوه 
خليل : صار بس جيبي ماي خلينا نشرب
لينة : غيرك كان أشطر أول نفذوا الشروط 
راحوا الشباب يشيلون أغراضهم والكل يحك من فعلهم وبعدها قفلوا الغرفة وجاوا يطلبون المسامحة 
البنات : لينة خلاص قبلنا أعتذارهم 
لينة : جيبوا الماي لهم 
جابوا الماي ويوم كلن خفت منه الحرارة يبي ينتقم لروحه لكن الرجال منعوهم والبنات ضحك عليهم وكذا أنتقمو لروحهم والشباب ما ردهم إلا للصالة ينامون فيها 
مرت الأيام حلوة في دمشق وبعدها ساروا للاذقيثة الي هي منطقة بحرية جميلة والعوايل أسكنوا في شاليهين النساء لوحدهم والرجال لوحدهم وعند افجر أول يوم جلس خليل الحاله قرب البحر يتأمله وهو جالس كذا شاف فيه وحدة بعيدة جالسة لوحدها بعدها عرف أنها الجازي قرب جنبها بعد تردد كبير منه لكنه في الأخير راح لها 
خليل : الجازي 
الجازي : نعم 
خليل : السلام عليكم 
الجازي : وعليكم السلام 
خليل : كيف حالك وكيف البحر 
الجازي : الحمدلله بخير والبحر مليان أسرار ما نعرفها لكنه جميل بالظاهر 
خليل : صدقتي ليه ما نمتي 
الجازي : حبيت أشوف شروق الشمس حلو منظرها عند الشروق
خليل في خاطره يغير مجال الحديث لكن ما يقدر لكنه لا حظ جنبها محفور شي بالرمل قلب داخل فيه سهم وفيه حرف كي وجي بالأنجليزي عرف أنهالجازي وهو بس حب يطفل أشوي
خليل : الجازي ما عرفت أنك تحبين ترسمين 
الجازي : ليه 
خليل : الرسمة الي بالرمل حلوة كثير 
الجازي : مو أنا الي كاتبتها وليه تسأل 
خاب ظن خليل كان يفكر أنها هي الي سوتها وأنه هو المقصود 
خليل : كنت أظن أن حرف الكي هو أنا وأنتي الجي لكن طلع مو أنتي الي كتبتيها 
الجازي أنحرجت يوم عرفت قصد خليل شو تقول له الحين 
الجازي : اسمك مو حرفك بس محفور قي قلبي 
خليل أستجن فرحان قام يرقص في البحر 
الجازي : أشفيك أنت 
خليل : أرجوك الجازي عديها*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثاني عشر: 
الجازي: الله يسامحني يوم أسوي فيك كذا وين رجولتك 
خليل وقف من التنطط وأنتبه لكلام الجازي 
خليل : هذا جزاني أني فرحان عشان أنا عزيز عندك 
الجازي : كل أهلي محفور أسمهم في قلبي 
خليل: أيه صرفيها ماني مصدقك أنا زين قدرت أوصلك 
الجازي : ليه وأنا وين في الزهرة 
خليل: لا بس دينا ولا عاداتنا ما تسمح بأنا البنت تخاطب رجال غير حرم لها بهذا الأسلوب لا تفهمين قصدي سيء لكن المفروض أحنا نربى بهذي الطريقة البنت ما تكلم الغرباء 
الجازي : وأنت غريب لهذي الدرجة الي المفروض ما تكلمني فيها 
خليل : لا والله يالغالية لكن أنا أسف أن تعديت حدودي تعرفين ما صدقت أكلمك وأعرف أنا لو يشوفني أحد راح أسبب لك أزعاج لكن شسوي في هذا (أشر على جهة قلبه ) عذبني وهو يفكر فيك ويبي ردك 
الجازي عارف قصد خليل لكنها حبت تتبيله
الجازي : في وشو
خليل في قلبه : الله يستر شكله لينة ما قالت لها شي يبيلي أصرفها لا بس لازم أعرف ردها مو عيب بتصير زوجتي الله وش حلو هالكلمة خلاص بقول لها 
الجازي : خليل أشفيك 
خليل : أفتكرت أنهم قالوا لك بس شكلهم لا مو مهم بقول لك الجازي أبيك تقولين لي ردك بصراحة لأني ما أتحمل أسمعه من أحد غيرك الجازي أبي أتزوووووووووجك 
الجازي نزلت راسها بين رجولها من الحيا ويا حلات هالشي بالبنت الحيا ما في أحلى منه وهو الي يخليها تصيرأجمل من كل البنات الي من دون حيا ويبين هالشي بكلامها وبأسلوبها بالتعامل مع الكل وما هو شرط بلبسها يعني ما نقول أن البنت الي غير متسترة صح هي من دون حيا ممكن ربيت على كذا وما تدري أنا الي تسويه خطاء وأن عرفت أجزم يقينا أنها راح تترك هالشي وتتستر كما أمرها ربها 
خليل : الجازي ما رديتي 
الجازي في قلبها : هذا ما يستحي كيف يسألني هالسؤال كذا من دون أحم ولا دستور بس خلني ألعوزه 
الجازي ولازال راسها بين رجولها : خليل أرجوك غمض عينك وبعدها راح تعرف الجواب 
غمض خليل عينه والجازي أكتيت الي تبي بالتراب وأهربت للشاليه 
خليل لازال مغمض عينه 
خليل : يله الجازي قولي لي الجازي الجازي 
فتح خليل عينه وما لقاها 
خليل : شف هذي تركتني مغمض عيني وهربت لا يكون زعلت 
جلس خليل مهموم وزعلان على أسلوبه الي سواه 
خليل : أنا وش سويت المفروض ما أقول لها المفروض تسمعه من أهلها كله منك يالي معذبني ولا تخليني أنام الليل كله منك وش هذا الي بالتراب (جالس خلي يقرا الي مكتوب ) لا تظن أني ما أحبك أنا كي لولد عمي 
خليل : يا عمري كله كتبت هالكلام من المستحا لكني أنا مو مستحي بقولها بأعلى صوتي للبحر وللطير وللعالم كله 
خليل بأعلى صوته : أحبــــــــــــك أحبــــــــــــــــك 
سمعت الجازي صوته وماتت من الخوف لأحد يسمعه وتروح بداهية بس جد شالخبال بهالولد ما صدق خبر بس أنا هم أحبه وأموت فيه حبيبي
ننتقل للعاشق الثاني الي ما يقدر يكتم حبه 
العنود : كيف حالك عمر 
عمر : أي حال وأي أخبار كلها مالها لون ولا طعم حياتي كلها صارت بليا طعم ولا لون 
العنود : أعوذ بالله منك وش هالكلام بدل ماتقول الحمدلله على كل حال وليه تقول كذا مافي شي يسوى بهالدنيا أبوك وأمك معك وأخوانك هم معك ويحبونك 
ريم : نسيتي صغيرتي ماهي معي 
العنود : قول كذا هذا الي ماخذ بالك بس زين ويا حلو هالأحساس 
عمر: يا حلوه لكنه يا هو يعور ويألم أحبها وأشوفها قدامي لكن لكن 
العنود : لكن أيش قول 
عمر : ما أقدر أخاطبها ولا أقدر أسوي لها شي 
العنود أفهمت الي يبيه عمر 
العنود بخاطرها : جد هذا يشوفها يوميا ولا يقدر يسوي أي شي عيب عليه أن سوى شي ولا أحد بيرضى لكن شيسوي وهو يشوفها ويعرف أنه يحبها وهي وهي أيه تحبه لكن لازم أقوي عزيمته 
العنود : يا أخي الصغير 
عمر : قام الوعظ الي ما يشتري يتفرج العنود قامت تتكلم بالوعظ وباللغة العربية كيف بفهم لها 
العنود : أول شي ما أرضى لك تعيب لغتنا لأنها لغة القران الي هو كلام الله وثاني شي ولا خلاص أنت ما تبي يله مع السلامة (بتقوم العنود لكن عمر مسكها وحب راسها )
عمر : أرجزك حبيبتي وأميرتي لا تخليني كذا 
العنود : أدهن السير بعد زيادة خلاص بجلس 
جلست العنود 
العنود : أول شي حبيبي أنت الي سويته يكفي وصلت لها كل الي في قلبك وزيادة بعد علمتها أنك تحبها ولا ترضى عليها حتى لو يغلط عليها أبوك ولا أنا وش تبي البنت أكثر من كذا حب واحد يفديها لو بعمرها لو عليها أنا ما أدري عنها بس لو أنا الي يسوس لي كذا يستاهل أني أحبها وأعيش بس له 
عمر متشقق من الفرح ونسى الهم الي عنده 
عمر : أقول لك ما في أحد بيسوي لك كذا بس أنا الي أعرف أحب 
العنود : لا تفرح كثير وراح أذكرك بفارس أحلامي وش بيسوي لي لي لو أغيب عنه لو ثواني راح يذرف الدمع وأنا أجيه أبكي معه هم ونتبادل كلمات الحب والغزل 
عمر يقطع كلام العنود : خوش والله هالبنت أفصخت الحيا مرة وحدة ولا تدري أني ولد قدامها بس راح أقول له يوم أعرفه 
كملوا سوالف بس منهو زوج المستقبل للعنود الدانة الي مالها مثيل بالبنات الا القليل راح نعرفه بالأحداث القادمة 
والحين خلونا نروح للظهران للغائب عنا الوليد
الوليد جالس مع حبيبته حنين يفطرون بالصباح بما أنا وليد عازب كلم حنين وجاو يفطرون
الوليد : كيف حبيبتي اليوم 
حنين : والله تعبانة وسهرانة طول الليل 
الوليد : ليه سهرانة 
حنين : بدا التحقيق كنت أكلم رفيقتي
الوليد : زين 
حنين : ليه وش كنت تظن 
الوليد : ما في شي (جد يا جماعة منو الي يصدق وحدة ترضى تطلع مع أحد غريب لو أحنا بمجتمع غربي كان معليه لكنا بمجتمع لإسلامي ما يرضى ولا يقبل بهذا الشي )
حنين : عن أذنك بروح وأنت بكرامة للحمام 
الوليد : أذنك معك 
راحت حنين وجلس الوليد يا كل لكنه بعد فترة تنبه لجوال حنين 
الوليد : أشوفه ولا لا أخاف تزعل يا رجال خلها تزعل وأن درت هذا من غيرتي عليها 
خذ الوليد الجوال وجلس يقرا رسايل الغزل الي كانت مليانة بالجوال من رقم واحد ما هو رقمه 
الوليد : لا يكون هذي تكلم أحد ثاني وليه لا الي ترضى تطلع مع غريب ترضى تسوي أكثر من كذا لكني أحبها من زمن من يوم ندرس في الخارج يا رب أعني
جات حنين من الدورة 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*حنين : ها حبيبي عسى ما طولت عليك** 
الوليد وهو متنرفز : لا ما طولتي ليتك تميتي أكثر عشان أعرف أكثر عنك 
حنين : تعرف أيش 
الوليد : بدون مقدمات منو رقمه هذا الي بجوالك
حنين متلخبطة : أي رقم 
الوليد : الي باسم الوافي
حنين ما أعرفت ترد لكنها تعرف أن وليد ما يحب الوافي الي هو ند وليد الوحيد في الجامعة 
حنين : هذي صديقتي 
وليد : من هي صديقتك وش أسمها
حنين : مو لازم تعرفها 
وليد : جاوبيني بسرعة ولا هذا أخر يوم لي معك 
حنين : هذي سميرة 
الوليد أتصل على الرقم وحنين خايفة من جد لكن الوليد تغيرت معالم وجها للأسواء 
وليد : يا كذابة أنا الي المفروض ما أثق فيك من زمان لكن كنت غبي غبي 
حنين : أرجوك وليد أفهمني وخلني أفهمك عدل 
الوليد: أنا كنت جايك أبشرك بأني بكلم أبوي لأنهم بيرجعون خلاص بس زين أني عرفتك وعرفت حقيقتك وهذ حيكون أخر يوم تشوفيني فيه 
حنين : أرجوك لا تحكم على حبنا بالنهاية أرجوك 
جلست حنين تصيح والوليد طلع من الكافيه غضبان 
خلونا نروح لللأهل بسوريا بعد ما صار الي صار بين وليد وحنين الي تهدم زواجهم والله يسترعلى عواقب هالأنفصال مين الي بيتأذى منها عساكم فاهمين الي أقصده 
صحا الكل من النساء والرجال وجلسوا يفطرون ويوم خلصوا الحريم لموا أغراضهم لأنهم راح يسبحون مو بالبحر لكن بالبركة المخصصة للنساء والرجال جلسوا يشربون حليب وشاي والي يلعب أورقة بالوت والي جالس سوالف عن البحر وأهواله وغدره وهنا جاتهم فكرة 
عبدالوهاب : نبي نركب قارب لانش مع الأهل نل فيه على الجزر الي قريبة ولا على البحر يأخذ فينا كم لفة
إبراهيم : خوش فكرة حلوة بس الحريم الحين بالبركة إذا ياو نقول لهم الفكرة 
أما الحريم فهم جالسين بالسونا وأسفين على التطفل عليهم لأنه ممنوع الدخول عليهم لكن مسموح التخيل والتصور 
الجوهرة : وين مجلسينا هينا حر 
شيماء : أي والله حر بس شكله زين للجسم 
الجوهرة : قبل لا يفيدنا بصير شاورما ومحترقة بعد
ضحكوا الحريم على الجوهرة 
نورة : أ،توا لو تعرفون فايدته كان كل يوم جلستوا أهنيي 
منيرة : أنزين عجلي قولي وش فايدته 
نورة : ما ني قايلة 
شيماء : بقول لك أنتي 
منيرة عصبت على تصرف بنتها وكيف أنها تجاهلتها بس منيرة ماهي مخلية هالسالفة تعدي بخير بس مو الحين راح ينفجر بركانها الي جالس يكبر كل يوم وراح ينفجر على شيماء الله يستر
نورة : طبعا لازم نجلس هنا عشر دقايق وفيه هنا ساعة رملية محسوبة على أنها عشر دقايق والمفروض أحنا لفيناها عشان تحسب الوقت بس زين أنا احنا تونا ندخل (راحت نورة وقلبت الساعة وبدا الحساب) الحين قلبتها وبنجلس لين يخلص التراب المهم فايدتها تكبر كل نا رقينا فوق وخاصة زينة للشايبات بس فوق أكثر حرارة فايدتها أنها تخلي القلب يقلل من ضخه للدم بالجسم ويرتاح لأن الجسم كل ما كلن حار يقل ضخ الدم لأنحاء الجسم كذا تلاقي الواحد مرتخي وزي الي بينعس وطبعا كل ما دفقنا ماي زادت الحرارة والحجر هذا من الصخور البركانية وبعد ما نخلص المفروض نسبح بماي بارد الي يخلي القلب يرجع نشيط ويضخ الدم تحس كأن روحك أرجعت الي يخليك نشيط بقوة بس أحنا بندخل حمام البخار الي يفتح المسام بسبب الغبار والوسخ الي فيه وبكذا بيحس بالهوا من حولك والماي إذا رش بدنا غير أحساس قبل كذاوهناك لازم نجلس ربع ساعة وشكرا على الأنصات 
شيماء جلست أتصفق لنورة الي عادتها زي بنتها وتبيها جد لعبدالرحمن فرحت نورة لهذا الشي والكل قام يصفق لها ما عدا ما عدا معروفة هي منيرة أمها بس الغيرة أموتتها من الحرة 
طلعوا النساء من السونا وراحوا لحمام البخار بعدها تروشوا خفيف ثم راحوا للبركة 
مها : الله وش هذا هالحريم ما عندهم حيا 
الجازي : الله يستر علينا وش هالبس ما بقى شي كا تعروا أحسن 
ليلى : أقول لا تفكرون أنا الي يسونه صح هم غلط 
ريم : أفا يالغالية أحنا مربيين أحسن تربية وبنسوي أنا أحنا ما نشوفهم 
ليلى : الحمدلله أنكم كذا 
العنود : لينة طالعي هذي وش لابسة
لينة : طالعيها 
ليلى : تونا نقول أنكم مانتوا أمطالعينهم
جلسوا يضحكون لأنهم متعمديم هالشي 
أنزلوا للمسبح الي كان بارد كثير وكلهم يرتجفون من البرد
العنود : الله يستر علينا وش هالبرد ثلاجة 
ريم : الثلاجة أرحم 
الجوهرة : وش عرفكم هذا صحي للجسم 
لينة : يمه جد صحي لكنا من زود ما هو صحي حنروح المستشفى 
جلست نورة ترش ماي على الجازي والجازي ميتة من البرد وقلبوها لعب بالمسبح أثناء ماهم كذا إذا لينة من زود العب وخوفها من ليلى أختها أنها ترش ماي راحت للقسم العميق بس أدخلت أجلست تضرب الماي من حلاوت الماي تبي نفس تبي أحد يساعده بتغرق
لينة : يماه يماه 
أركضت الهنوف أبسرعة ناحية لينةوأنقذتها لكن بعد فوات الأوان لأن لينة أغمي عليها 
الهنوف أحملت لينة وطلعتها من المسبح والكل تجمع حولها وهي بدورها سوت لها الأسعافات الأولية الازمة وفعلا قامت لينة وأول ما شافت شافت الهنوف الي هم ما يعرفونها جلست لينة تكح والهنوف تضرب ظهرها 
قامت الحمدلله لينة وراحت الجوهرة مع شيماء يشكرون البنت الي ما يعرفونها 
الجوهرة : يعطيك الله ألف عافية والله لولا الله ثم أنتي ولا بنتنا بأعداد الموتى 
الهنوف : لا يا خالة لا تقولين كذا بنتك الحمدلله بخير 
شيماء: بفضل الله ثم أنتي لكن معليه ياأختي ما عرفناك لأن الظرف ما سمح 
الهنوف : معاكم الهنوف من السعودية*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*شيماء : ماشاء الله حتى حنا** 
الهنوف : من وين من السعودية 
شيماء : أنا ساكنة بالظهران والباقي بالأحساء
الهنوف : أنتوا من الأحساء تراني هم من الحساء وساكنة بالظهران 
شيماء : سبحانه الي يجمع ماقلتي لي من متى وانتوا هنا ووين ساكنين معليه أسئاتي كثيرة لكنا أرتحنا لك ولازم نقدم لك أي شي
الهنوف: أفا زعلتيني ما أبي غير دعاكم لي وأنا ساكنة بشاليه رقم 1064
شيماء : زين قريب منا كثير أحنا 1049
لينة قربت منهم وجلست تشكر الهنوف على الي سوته 
رجعوا الحريم للشاليه 
بس خلونا نرجع لحنين الي جلست تصيح على الي صار ماتوقعت أنا علاقتها مع وليد بتنهدم كذا جلست تتصل عليه لكنه ما يرد وليه يرد وهو أكتشف حقيقتها الي وضحت لهبس هل هي صحيحة ما أحد يعرف غير حنين نفسها لكن بنعر هالشي بعدين 
نرجع للعايلة بالشاليه 
عبدالوهاب فز يوم شاف أهله داخلين كذا 
عبدالوهاب : وش فيكم عسى ما صار شي ترانا مو ناقصين 
مها : ما فيه شي أرتاح أنت 
جاوا الرجال ويم شافو لينة تعبانة قربوا جنبها 
خالد : أشفيها أختي تكلموا بسرعة 
منيرة تبي تصطاد بالماي العكر: لا ما فيه شي بس أختك ما تعرف تسبح وكانت بتغرق
خافت لينة أخوها يسوي لها شي لأنها جربت ضرب أخوها مرة من زمان ولاتبي هالشي يتكرر فجلست متخبية ورا الجوهرة ومنيرة فرحانة
منيرة في خاطرها : أخيرا راح يصير شي بهذي العيلة 
لكن لكن خالد رفع يده وتوه بينزلها على لينة سمعها تصيح خليفة 
لينة : ألرجوك خالد أسفة أسفة أتوب ما راح أسويع=ها مرة ثانية 
الكل يطالع لينة وفيه الدمعة لهذي الدرجة هي خايفة من خالد أخوها الكبير جفى خالد على ركبتيه وجلس يبكي بدل الدمع دم وقلنا إذا بكى الرجل وش يصير الكل تفاجئ خالد يبكي 
خالد :وهو يبكي : لينة أرجوك سامحيني على الي سويته لك من قبل لهذي الدرجة تتذكرين لازم أقطع اليد الي أنمدت عليك لازم 
راح خالد للمطبخ يبي يقطع يده جدلهذي الدرجة متأثر خالد الكل الحقه أباهيم مسك أخوه خالد وعبدالوهاب بعد السكينة من يده الجوهرة : حرام عليك يمه 
خالد : يمه خليهم يخلوني أنا السبب بالي أختي فيه لازم أخذ عقوبتي لازم
جفى مرة ثانية خالد على الأرض يبكي بحرارة لكن لينة أمسكت يد أخوها وقبلتها 
لينة تبكي : ما عاش الي يخلي هاليد تنقطع هاليجد هي الي ربتني وعلمتني سمحني يا أخوي لا لا أبوي أنت مقام أبوي الي ما دلعني كثير مات لكنك خذت كثير من مكانه في قلبي 
حب خالد أخته وحضنها والكل حولهم يبكي جلس عبدالوهاب وإباهيم والجوهرة ويوسف وليلى جنب بعض يحضنون بعض كلهم يبكون لكنهم الحمدلله أثبتوا حبهم لبعض
منيرة منقهرة من هالشي كانت تبي تخرب عليهم لكن ما نفعت معاها الي كانت دايما تخطط لها من زمان الي تخلي خالد يعصب على أهله لكن بعد وفاة أبوه تغير 180درجة غير صار يحبهم ويحن عليهم صار من حال لحال
شيماء أطالع منيرة بحقد وكراهية 
شيماءبخاطرها : لهذي الدرجة أنتي حقودة لككن لا وألف لا ما راح أخليك أتخربين الي بينهم مرة ثانية أوعدك 
منيرة لاحظت نظرات شيماء وهي منقهرة منها كثير
نترك العايلة بفرحهم هذا ونروح للغايب الحاضر بالبال سامي زوج ليلى الي كان بالمستشفى مع الطبيب
الدكتور : هذي أخر مرة أنبهك فيها لا تجهد روحك يا أخي ترا صحتك في مرحلة خطيرة وأنت أنسان مؤمن بالله وقدره لكن أقولها لك بكل صراحة أنت ماراح يبقى لك الكثير من عمرك قلبك ضعيف كثير 
سامي : دكتور أرجوك كم باقي 
الدكتور : بصراحة ممكن شهرين إلى ثلاثة شهور
سامي : الله كريم وراح يسهل علي وانكان الموت هو مصيري فالحمدلله 
طلع سامي من المستشفى وكان حزين واجد على الي راح يصير له ووانه راح يترك زوجته الي يحبها موت وعياله الي ما يقدر على فراقهم 
فاجئه صوت الجوال
سامي : الله كأنها تدري أني أفكر فيها 
سامي : السلام عليكم 
ليلى : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك 
سامي في خاطره : حالي ما يسرك 
سامي : أبشرك أنتظر رجعتكم بفارغ الصبر وأنا بخير وعافية 
ليلى : الحمدلله وشخبار وليد 
سامي : الله يا حظ وليد الي يسئلون عنه وأحنا لا 
ليلى : تغار من ولد أخوي 
سامي : أغارمن نفسك الي معك على طول أحبك يا بعد عمري 
ليلى : وأنا بعد 
سامي : وأنتي أيش 
ليلى: خلاص أحنا كبرنا
سامي : أ،تي بس لكني مازلت قوي وقلبي لازال يعشق ويهوى وأن ما بادلتيه الحب راح يحب غيرك 
أنزلت دمعة حايرة من سامي لأن قلبه عكس كذا ضعيف لكنه يحب وحده بس هي ليلى ليلى
ليلى : اجل خلاص أنا أعشقك وأتمنى أحب تراب رجليك 
خالد : الله الله خلك أجل بسوريا عشلن هالكلام الحلو يتم أكثر 
ليلى : المهم فمان الله وخل بالك على نفسك وعلى قلبي الي بقلبك لا تخليه يتألم مع السلامة
سامي يبكي لكنه قاوم: بحفظ الرحمن سلام
سامي : كيف ما اعوره وانا داري أني راح أعوره ليه ياربي كذا أستغفر الله الله يتوب علي لكن ما راح أعور قلبك يا عزيزتي ليلى
نترك سامي مع ألمه ونروح للعايله الي يتصلون على أهل الهنوف يعزمونهم على العشاء
شيماء : السلام عليكم 
أم الهنوف: وعليكم السلام 
شيماء : أسفين على الأزعاج بس هل هذا بيت الهنوف 
أم الهنوف : نعم معك أمها مريم 
شيماء : والنعم كيف حالك يا عمة 
مريم : الحمدلله بخير مين معاي معليه ما عرفتك تعرفين كبرنا وقمنا ننسى 
شيماء : لا إنشاء الله أنك بخير لأنك جد ما تعرفيني أنا شيماء جارتكم بالشاليه وتعرفنا على الهنوف وهي راح تروي لك القصة الي عرفتنا بالغالية الهنوف ونبيكم اليوم تشرفونا على العشاء وهي تعرف العنوان وما راح أرضىبأي عذر يا عمة 
مريم : الله يهديك ما خليتي مكان للأعذارإنشاء الله راح نلبي أطلبك 
شيماء : أجل سلمي لي على الهنوف ويله مع السلامة 
مريم : الله يسلمك 
راحت أم الهنوف تقول لبنتها عن العزيمة 
مريم : يمه الهنوف توها شيماء متصلة وعازمتنا كلنا وأنا ما لقيت أي رد غير أني أوافق بس تعال منو هذي شيماء والله أني أرتحت لها واجد وكاني أعرفها من زمان 
الهنوف : هذي قصتها طويلة بقولك أياها الحين بس لازم ننجهز عشان نروح لهم بس وين أخوي 
مريم : أتلاقينه على البحر لوحده وأبوك نايم 
الهنوف : القصة هي (جلست تسرد لأمها القصة كلها لين ما خلصت) 
بعد ما صلوا الشباب العصر توجهوا للبركة يسبحون وجلسوا يسبحون ويتسابقون المهم كانت السباحة روعة وخصوصا الزحليقة الي خلتهم يسوون أنواع الحركات عليها 
نترك الشباب ونروح للبنات الي معصبين على لينة 
العنود : وش فيك أنتي ما تجوزين 
لينة : كيفي أبي أركب الجيت سكي ( الدباب البحري)*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*العنود : منو بيوديك** 
لينة : أحمد ولد أخوي يوسف 
أحمد توه داخل وشاف البنات صراخ مع لينة 
أحمد : أيش فيكم صوتكم لبرا 
العنود : كيف بتركب لينة الدباب وهي توها غرقانة 
أحمد: والله هي الي تبي وبعدين أنا بركب وأخيرا فيه بدله للحمايةمن الغرق 
لينة : عاش أحمد عاش عاش 
راح أحمد ولينة وأجروا دبابين للينة واحمد ألعبوا والكل مستانس والبنات ميتين قهر أنهم ما يلعبون في هذي الأثناء فيصل كان يلعي بالدباب حتى هو وفجاءة لقى وحدة الوحدها بهذا البحر هي لينة قرب منها 
فيصل : السلام عليكم 
لينة كانت متلثمة وتبين عيونها 
فيصل دايخ جالس يدقق النظر فيها ويطالع عيونها 
لينة : عمى بعينك أستح على وجهك كيف تناظرني كذاجد ما تستحي لو أختك مكاني كان مارضيت أحد يكلمها 
فيصل : والله أسف وأعتذرأن قليت حياي معك بس كنت أبي أعرف أن كان عندك مشكلة 
لينة : ما عندي أي مشكلة يله مع السلامة قبل لا يجون أهلي 
أحمد جاي مسرع وشاف الي يكلم لينة 
لينة: قلت لك أمش بسرعة لكنك ما طعت ومشكور على المساعدة 
تحرك فيصل بسرعة ما يدري هل الي يسويه صح ولا لا لكنه كان خايف فراح بسرعة لكن أحمد ما خلاه جلس يلاحقه لين وصل له وأول ما وصل له طشر عليه الماي بالدباب وفيصل ما قدر يوازن الدباب فطاح بالبحر بس الحمدلله أنه يعرف يسبح وأحمد جلس يحاول يساعده مسك فيصل يد أحمد وركب الدباب حقه لكن فيصل بدا بالكلام وفهم أحمد السالفة وجلس أحمد يعتذرله ويبين له أنه لو كان بمكانه وش راح يسويرجع الكل للشاليه ماله وجاء الليل وجاو عائلة الهنوف الي هم هنوف ومريم أمها وعلي أبوها وفيصل أخوها أيه هو نفسه فيصل ما حد أعرفه لأن أحمد مو هني كان طالع برا وما حضر العشاء ولينة ما راح تعرف فيصل لأنه مع الرجال 
خلص العشاء وتقهووا الجماعة وشكروهم على تلبية الدعوة وعلى جميل بنتهم الهنوف الي ما يقدر بثمن فبفضله رجعت العايلة متماسكة أكثر والحريم هم نفس الشي جلسوا يشكرونهم وراح علي وعايلته في أخر الليل بعد سمرة حلوة معاهم 
جلست الهنوف مع أمها 
الهنوف : وش رايك يمه بلينة 
مريم : ماشاء الله عليها جميلة واخلاق ونسب حلو مكتملة ولا كامل إلا وجهه
الهنوف : يعني : رضيتي عليها 
مريم : على وشو 
الهنوف : يمه فهميني نبيها لأخوي فيصل 
مريم : هذا يوم السعد يا يمه أخيرا لقيت وحدة تصلح لأخوك صح أنا ماعرفناهم ألا بجلسا وحدة لكن قلبي أرتاح لهم كثير وخاصة لينة والجوهرة وشيماء والعنود كلهم والله مرتاحة لهم ألا وحدة منية أسمها ما أرتحت لها 
الهنوف : ما علينا منها المهم خلينا نكلم فيصل الحين مستعجلة أبيها تكون لأخوي
الهنوف نادت فيصل وجاء فيصل
الهنوف: أخوي فيصل والله أنك كبرت وتخرجت الحمدلله من الجامعة وتشتغل بأحسن وظيفة والله مكرمك من كل شيء بس ناقصك شي واحد الزواج والحمدلله بعد طول تدوير وبحث لقينا لك الي بتسعدك وبتونسك وبتونسها اليوم شفناها بس لكنها جمال وأخلاق وأمي حبتها من أول نظرة 
فيصل : حتى الحريم يحبون من أول نظرة 
مريم : كلام أختك صحيح أنا حبيت البنية وابيها تكون كنتي وهم من الأحساء بعد 
فيصل : وبنت أخوك ما تبينها لي 
مريم : لا وأحنا ما كلمناهم بشي وهذي أحسن لك 
فيصل : أفكر يا يمه بس مادام هي جميلة وأنتي راضية عنها هذا أهم شي عندي لكن خليني أفكر بس قولي لي شسمها
الهنوف : لينة 
جلس فيصل لحاله يفكر بالي شافها اليوم بالبحر كيف كانت محترمة لأقصى حد ولا رضت له يقرب وأحمد الي خلاه يغرق بعدين أنقذه هو يبي هذي البنت مو الي قالت أخته وأمه عنها نام فيصل وصحا الصباح راح للبحر يبي يشوف البنت الي أمس لكنه خاب ظنه ورجع للشاليه لكنه سمع صوت وقرب لقى بنت داخل شافها تعجب من خلقها ملاك ملاك رجع للخلف وصورتها لازالت بعينه يتأملها طلع برا من جديد جلس يمشي لين وصل للشاليه الي كانوا أمس فيه لكنه أستغرب أنا أحمد توه طالع منه 
أحمد : السلام عليكم 
فيصل مستغرب: وعليكم السلام 
أحمد : كيف حاللك 
فيصل: الحمدلله بخير لكن وش جيبك هنا
أحمد : هذا شاليهنا 
فيصل : أمس أحنا عندكم ما شفتك 
أحمد : أمس أيه ما كنت أنا هنا طلعت مع أهلي من أمي المهم انت كيف جيت عندنا أمس
فيصل : أ،توا كنتوا عازمينا لسلامة بنتكم لينة 
أحمد : أي عمتي تذكرت لكن أنت تعرف منو هذي مع أنه مو لازم أقول لك بس يله هذي الي كلمتها أمس بالبحر
فيصل مو مصدق الكلام بخاطره: هذي الي حبيتها أمس هي الي أمي أرتاحت لها يافرحتي وسعدي 
أحمد : وين رحت 
فيصل : أحمد أنا أحبك موووت سلامم 
راح فيصل للشاليه مالهم ونادى أخته 
الهنوف: وش فيك فشلتنا 
فيصل: خلي : خويتك تتغطى بروح غرفتي 
الهنوف : ليه 
فيصل : تراني أموافق على البنت وأبي ألبس عشان نخطبها الحين 
لينة تسمع الكلام بين الهنوف وأخوها 
الهنوف : جد مو صاحي في الصباح بعدين كيف تخطبها وهي أهني 
فيصل : حلفي البنت الي داخل هي نفسها يا فرحتي أمي شكلها تدعيلي طول الليل خليها تتغطى 
الهنوف راحت للينة وشافتها لابسة عباتها بتمشي ودعتها وراحت جهة الباب لقت فيصل بوجها وخر فيصل ومشت هي لكنها ردت وناظرت زين 
لينة: أنت مرة ثانية 
الهنوف : ليه تعرفون بعض 
فيصل : أيه أعرفها وصار لي معاها موقف
لينة : وكيف تعرفني انت 
فيصل : شفت أحمد وقالي أنا أختي هي الي أنقذتك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

انتظروا الجزء الجاي 




صمتـ الجروح ....

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووو علي القصه

ولا تطولين علينا حطي اجزاء واجد اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم بو فيصل عالتواصل ..


بسـ ....................




وين باقي المتابعين للقصه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

















صمتـ الجروح ....

----------


## بوفيصل

لا عليش منهم هم الخسرانين أذا ما قروها 

مو كافي انا أقراها

كمليها بسرعه أوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## دموع الشوق

مشكوره خيوه على القصة الحوب انا اموت في قصص الحب نؤبرني 

                                      تحياتي دموع الشوق

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية...

----------


## صمت الجروح

بو فيصل 

دموع الشوق 

عماد علي



يسلمو عالتواصل







بدي أسأل .......






بدكم أحط كل يوم جزء ؟؟؟؟؟







صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## دموع الشوق

ايه حط كل يوم جزا عشان نتشوق للقراءه القصة 
دموع الشوق

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثالث عشر** : 
**لينة** : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الهنوف: تخبلتي أنتي شكله الغرق أثر عليك 
فيصل منحرج مو لأن لينة تضحك لا وألف لا 
فيصل : كل هذا لأن أحمد طيحني بالماي 
الهنوف: نعم وش تقول أحمد طيحك بالماي شو تقولون أنتوا 
لينة : أنا أستاذنكم مع أني مو قادرة أمسك روحي من الضحك سلام
فيصل : أقول ذيك المرة كنت خايف من أهلك بس هالمرة لا 
الهنوف+لينة : يعني 
فيصل : موعدنا العصر على البحر وأذكرك مين الي بيفوز أخر شي أنا ولا أحمد 
لينة : العبرة بأول مرة 
فيصل: لا الي يضحك يضحك بالنهاية المهم أنتي تعالي على البحر بعد صلاة العصروحتشوفين 
راحت لينة لبيتهم الي كانوا أهلها يتريونها يبون يعرفون وين راحت 
الجوهرة : أهلين حبيبتي وين كنتي 
لينة : السلام عليكم توني داخله أكلتوني 
الجوهرة : ردي علي وين كنتي 
لينة : كنت عند هنوف أسولف وياها
الجوهرة : أنتي ما تستحين من الصباح رايحة لهم ولا قلتي لأحد ولا أفتكرتي أنك بسوريا خلاص ما أحد ولي عليك أصحي يا بنيتي أحنا ترى بديار ربي وكلها واحد ما يفرق مكان عن مكان 
لينة : والله ما كنت أفكر أنا طلعتي بتسوي هذا كلا وإنشاء الله مو عايدتها أبد 
الجزهرة : لا تزعلين مني يا بنيتي تراني خايفة عليك وأنتي زي ماتعرفين أخر العنقود وكل أخوانك أطمأنيت عليهم وباقي أنتي إنشاء الله ربي يسهل عليك وتفارجين وجهي
لينة : الله الله لهذي الدرجة مليتي مني أجل خلاص بطلع ولا بشايفتني 
الجوهرة : الي يقول ذي ولد مو بنت 
دخلت أسيل تلعب بالكرة مع جمانة وعلي 
الجوهرة : يمه جمانة وخروا الكرة عني تراني مو ناقصة ضرب بعد
جمانة : معليك يا يديدة وأن جاك شي خذيها بنفس طيبة وقومي لعبي معنا ترا وناسة 
لينة : لبمش أنتي ولد تلعبين كورة 
جمانة : والله الكورة الحين مو بس للأولاد حتى البنات يلعبون كورة بس أنتوا هنا بالوطن العربي ما تلعبون متخلفين 
لينة : من جدها هذي أقول خلينا العقل لش 
جمانة : عميمة لا يكون صدقتي تراني ما أقصد 
لينة : مو لازم تقدمين الأعذار خلاص فهمتك الحين أنتي من دعاة تحرير المرأة 
جمانة : ههههههههههههه والله يعني أنفع أكون معهم 
أسيل : جمانة كورة كورة 
لينة : يا عيون جمانة وطوايف أهلها أقوم ألعب معك يالله شوتي 
علي : عمتي لعبي أهني 
شات علي الكرة لكن ها هاها باتجاه الجوهرة 
الجوهرة : أيا المقاصيف والله لوريكم تعال يا عليان قرب
علي : مو أنا هذي بنتك لينة 
لينة : أيا الجذاب بعد تكذب 
علي : والله يا يديدة هي 
لينة : خلاص ما دام حلفت فوالله لكذب عيني وأصدق حلفك بربنا 
علي: شو تقولين أنتي 
لينة : بعد شقول أنت حلفت بالله تعرف من أهو الله مو أي أحد يقسم أبا الله عزوجل معزز ومكرم عن كل المخلوقات عشان كذا إذا ابتحلف أحلف صدق ولا لا تحلف أبد بكذب سمعت 
علي : أسف عميمة وأنتي ياجدتي أسف 
جمانة : شاطر يا علي ولك مني بوظة مجانا 
لينة : وين عنك عديلة الروح 
جمانة : نايمة للحين وش رايك أنصحيها 
لينة : يبيلها مقلب يالله تعالي معي 
راحت لينة وجمانة للمطبخ ويابوا معاهم ملح وفلفل أسود تدرون ليه بعلمكم الحين 
لينة : شو رايك 
جمانة : أقول أنتي مجرمة حرب بس ودي بكاميرا بعد 
لينة : أنا المجرمة الحين ها 
راحوا أتجاه غرفة البنات ولقوا نفس ما توقعوا منال نايمة وغادة جالسة تقرا كتاب
غادة (بنت يوسف من زوجته قمر ): شو بتسوو هوني 
لينة : أقول عاد تراش مصختيها والله لعطيك أطراق تحسنين من لكنتك ذي 
غادة : قولي أنك منقهرة من الحشي حقي 
جمانة : أخص صرتي حساوية عدل بعد كلمة الحشي 
لينة : المهم خلينا نسوي المهمة الي جايين عشانها 
حطت لينة ملح داخل فم منال وحطت فلفل عند خشمها (تقفون جربوا هذي التجربة ترا تموت ضحك ) المهم جلسوا البنات ضحك على منال الي ساعة تحك خشمها وساعة أطلع لسانها تبي لو قطرة ماي , قامت منال على صوت ضحكهم وراحت للحمام على طول 
منال في خاطرها وهي تحك شعرها الي كان مسترسل مو لازم تمشطه : الحمدلله والشكر ليه يضحكون كذا وليه أنا ريقي يابس (جلست تحك خشمها (أنفها) ) وليه ريحة الفلفل هذي 
غسلت منال ويها وطلعت على نظرات البنات الغريبة أتجاها عرفت أنه في خدعة وأخيرا 
منال : أيا الزبالة أنتي وياها 
لينة+جمانة : ههههههههههههههههههه توك تفهمين*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*منال : مو بس فهمت ألا راح أفهمكم** 
نطت منال عليهم وبدا شد الشعور بينهم وغادة تكمل قراية بالكتاب 
منال : أنتي أهناك خلي عنك الثقف وساعديني 
غادة : يالله يايتك 
راحت غادة وهي مالها شغل بالموضوع وشاركت بالحرب البنوتية 
نترك البنات الحين ونروح لعبدالرحمن الي جال على البالكونة 
عبدالرحمن : 
قد كنت أسمع بالهوى فأكذب
وأرى المحب وما يقول فأعجب 
حتى رميت بحلوه وبمره 
من كان يتهم الهوى فيجرب
جاه صوت من خلفه صوت أنثوي رقيق وعذب شقول بعد الصوت صوت من الي خلت القلب مهموم يسهر الليل بليا نوم 
نورة : الله الله شو حلو هالكلام 
عبدالرحمن يلتفت وراه مو مصدق فاتح كل عينيه 
عبدالرحمن : يا شيخة أمري بس تبين الشعر يرسمك لوحة ولا تبينه يتغزل في جروحه الي ما أندملت بسسب محبوبه هاجره كم ليله بسبب غروره أمري بس 
نورة : العنود طلعي بسرررعة أخوك ما خلا للحيا مكان 
أطلعت العنود من مخبأها 
العنود : انت ما تستحي ما في في وجهك دم هذا أهي لوحدها أجل لو معاها غيرك شو بتقول 
عبدالرحمن : بقول يا رب أنت العالم بالحال أسهر الليل جافاني النوم أعد النجوم وأتخيله بكل مكان دوم ربي عجل لي بغيتي وخل الي مالهم أحساس بهموم ينفطر فيها قلبهم للي ما جاهم النوم
نورة : أقول يالله بسرعة أخوك بيخربها اليوم 
عبدالرحمن : وأيم الله أن قلبي منفطر شقين 
والحيا غشاني والا كان قلت زود 
ا الشعر ما يسوى من دون ذكركم 
الأهات بفؤادي لكني كتمتها بسدود
لا تخلوني وترحلون كفاني شوق 
أناظرك ثواني واعطفي علي بالجود
العنود : نورووو نورروو 
عبدالرحمن يناظر نورة وهي نفسه لكنها من خلف نقابها ما في أحلى من كذا 
العنود : نورة
نورة : ها هات نعم 
العنود : لا والله الحين نعم أقول بروح عنك 
نورة: روحي الله ياخذ روحك 
عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههههههههههه
العنود : كذا خليتي العشاق يضحكون علينا 
نورة تولعت المبات الحمر على وجنتيها وراحت داخل الشاليه ألحقتها العنود 
أما عبدالرحمن طاير من الفرح تعبا عنده الحب ويقدر يكمل ألا يناقز بعد
راح عبدالرحمن داخل فرحان ويطرب بالأغاني 
شيماء : الله يفرحك يا وليدي فرحنا 
عبدالرحمن : يمه باركي لي 
شيماء : على وشو 
عبدالرحمن : عبيت فول اليوم وياليته كل يوم بس خلي بكرك يعجل تراني متوله يايمه 
شيماء : قول كذا من زمان 
عبدالرحمن : يمه وين خليل
شيماء : جالس مع نفسه بالغرفة
عبدالرحمن : يالله عن أذنك 
دخل عبدالرحمن على خليل 
عبدالرحمن : وشحال روميو 
خليل : أي روميو أي خربيط 
عبدالرحمن : أشفيك يا أخوي 
خليل : ما فيني شي 
عبدالرحمن : ألا فيك أتفكر فيها صح 
خليل : شنك داخل قلبي ما شفتها لي يوم لا يومين المهم من زمان 
عبدالرحمن : أيا قليل الحيا تقولها جهارا نهارا بعد خاف على البنت 
خليل : وأنا قلت شي غلط أبي أشوف لو خيالها ما أقدر يا أخوي رح نادها خل أي أحد يناديها أبيها خلاص بكلم أبوي يخطبها لي 
عبدالرحمن : خليل تصبر وأصبر وأصبر بس أقول لك شي يقهرك أنا توني شايف مــــــــــــــــــــــن أ؛ب وحادثتها 
خليل : نعم وجالس تنصحني وتقول تصبر مين الي بيحوشك عني اليوم 
طلع بسرررعة عبدالرحمن قبل لا يوصل له المم ألحقه خليل ومراكض بالشاليه لين ما أطلعوا منه عبدالرحمن تفادى الي قدامه لكن خليل لا وألف لا مايدري مين بيقابل طبعا الجازي توها راده ولا تدري بلي راح يصير لها خليل صدمها وطاحت على الأرض وجاها ألتواء خفيف بالكاحل لكن خليل على طول نزل يطالع رجلها مع أنه ما يجوز لكن عقله مو وياه خلاه عند الباب بس قلبه هو الي يشتغل جلس يهمز رجلها وهي تتألم خفيف 
يعقوب توه جاي كان مع أخته يمشي على البحر وعبدالرحمن فاقص ضحك على أخوه ما يدري وش بيسوي لكن خليل ماعطى أحد فرصة أول ما جاء يعقوب يناضر خليل والجازي الوضع غير مطمأن للغاية لكن خليل كسر الصمت الي عند يعقوب 
خليل: يعقوب يعقوب يعقوي وصمخ جيب بسرعة ماي حار 
راح يعقوب للمطبخ جد كان خليل مو في وعيه ولا كيف يامره وهو كذا مع أخته لكن خليل طبيب يعرف وش يسوي جاب يعقوب الماي الحار وحط رجل الجازي فيه بعدها راح للحمام يغسل يده رجع وقال لها حطي ملح ودهني رجلك بالفازلين وأنشاء الله بيروح الألم 
يعقوب : خليلوه خليلوه وش جالس تسوي 
خليل : أسوي أيش أوه السموحة الجازي ما كنت أدري 
الجازي : لا ما صار شي
خليل : يعقوب قوم وشل أختك داخل يله 
يعقوب : إنشاء الله 
مسكيعقوب االجازي وودها أتجاه البيت داخل لكنه رجع لصوابه كيف خليل يمسك أختي خليل يطالع يعقوب ويوم عرف أن يعقوب بيهجم عليه أنحاش ويعقوب ما كذب خبر ألحقه لين ما طيحة بالساحل 
يعقوب : ليه تلمس أختي 
خليل : هههههههههه لبمك ما شفت أختك طايحة وأنا طبيب 
يعقوب : كل العالم أيه إلا أنت 
خليل : وليه بالله 
يعقوب : لانك تبيها 
أستغرب خليل من يعقوب كيف عرف لا يكون عبدالرحمن قاله شي بس لا يكون حبي لها واضح لهذي الدرجة 
يعقوب : أقول هذي أول مرة وأخر مرة ويوم تتزوجون يحلها ألف حلال 
خليل : أنشاء الله يالنسيب وقوم بسرعة تراني خلاص ما أقدر أتنفس
قام يعقوب وكملوا الشباب مشي على الساحل 
نروح عند مها وعبدالوهاب 
مها : أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأهههههههههههه أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأههههههههههههه
عبدالوهاب : وشفيك يا حياتي 
مها : ولدك يعورني داخل بطني 
عبدالوهاب : هديني عليه أربيه 
راح عبدالوهاب عند مها وحط أذنه عند بطنها يبي يسمع الولد 
عبدالوهاب : يا ولد أو يا بنت عيب عليكم خلو أمكم ترتاح ولا بحب أمكم 
مها : لا خلاص أعقلوا 
عبدالوهاب : قولي أنك ما تبيني أحبك أجل خذي بوسة 
حب عبدالوهاب مها وأسيل جالسة أطالع 
أسيل : عيب عيب 
مها : شوف هذي وش عرفك أنه عيب 
عبد الوهاب : سبحان الله الطفل يولد على الفطرة 
أنخلي مها وعبدالوهاب ونروح للمطبخ 
شيماء جالسة تظبط للغداء دخلت عليها منيرة متجنسة أشوي 
منيرة: شو بطبخين لنا اللغداء 
شيماء : تعالي وشوفي بنفسك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*منيرة : وليه مالك لسان تقولين فيه** 
شيماء : ألساني صاينته وما أقول فيه ألا الزين مو مثلك 
منيرة : ايش تقصدين 
شيماء : والله ما أقدر أقول الي تسوينه لكنك أنتي أكثر وحدة عارفة الحقد الي في قلبك يا مرة أستحي وخلي كلن في حاله ألا تبين لينة تنطق وألا تبين البيت هذا ينهدم ليه أبي أعرف جالسة في بيت لحالك ما حد يضايقك ولا أحد يطب بيتكم صاير زي البيت المهجور ما فيه حياة حتى هذا أنعكس على أعيالك يا مرة أستحي وشوفي عيالك ولا تهدمين بيتك 
منيرة (أتصارخ ) : أقول طالت وشمخت كل هذا بقلبك قولي بعد زود أنا قايلة أنتي أنسانة حقودة أفرك ساكتة طول هالوقت تكتمين بقلبك لكن عرفي شغله أني ما راح أهدك تستانسين على أحسابي والحين يا بنت المجنونة كملي غدانا بسرعة
شيماء أنقلب وجها وتغير صار أحمر وعيونها قامت أدمع 
شيماء (بخاطرها ) : أنتي تسبين أمي أنا لا وألف لا والله ما أعديها لك أمي جا الوقت الي هالكلبة تسكت ولا عمرها تتكلم 
في هذي اللحظة دخل عمر واتجه ناحية المطبخ يبي ياكل أي شيء تفاجىء يوم شاف شيماء متغيرة وأمه أمقابلتها وأمه فيها الضحكة 
منيرة : يمه عمر تعال شوف أمك المزيفة أستخبلت شوف يدها كيف تتحرك 
منيرة أطالع يد شيماء لكن سبحانه من خلاها أطالع باليد هذي الي ماجلست غير ثانية ثابتة وبعدها شيماء عطت منيرة كف ما راح تنساه أبد 
منيرة منصدمة من الكف 
منيرة خاطرها : كيف تجرأت وعطتني كف والله لرده لها 
توها بتمد يدها إلا عمر مسك يد أمه 
شيماء (بصوت يطلع من أعماق قلبها ) طلعها برا طلعها برا لأرتكب اليوم جناية بسرعة طلعها 
أنهارت شيماء وطاحت على الأرض عمر منذهل ومنيرة أطالعها وقلبها ماليه الحقد على شيماء رغم الحالة الي أوصلت لها 
عمر (يصارخ): خليل خليل يباه عمي أبراهيم 
الكل جا على صوت عمر خليل يطالع أمه مو مصدق 
خليل : يمه يمه لا يا يمه قومي قومي 
أبراهيم : شيلوها بسرعة للمستشفى 
خليل شال أمه ألوحده وحطها بسيارته وطار فيها لأقرب مستشفى 
الكل في البيت يصيح إلا منيرة تتباكى وفيه وحدة ثانية مو عارفة للحين مخبين عنها لأنهم يعرفون معزة شيماء لها الجوهرة ما تدري أتشوفهم يبكون لكن ما تدري ليه والجوهرة هي الوحيدة الي تعرف شيماء عدل وأتحبها كأنها بنت من بناتها ألا زود فهي بنت الغالية 
الجوهرة : أشفيكم أتصيحون قولوا لي 
العنود : ايديده ما في شيء 
الجوهرة : ما فيه شي وتصيحون علموني بسرعة 
ليلى : يمه ما في شي تعالي وأستريحي 
الجوهرة : قولوا لي لا شق أهدومي 
ليلى تبكي مو قادرة تقول لأمها لكن لينة أمسكت أمها 
لينة تحبس الدمعات : يمه تعالي أبيك 
راحت الجوهرة ولينة داخل غرفة يمه أنتي مؤمنة بالقدر 
الجوهرة : تكلمي بسرعة ما ني قادرة أصبر 
لينة : أمي شيماء 
الجوهرة ما أستحملت ولا شياء إلا شيماء قامت أتصارخ وتولول 
الجوهرة : لا ألا شيما ألا شيماء لا 
لينة : يمه هي بخير بس طاحت علينا ووديناها المستشفى 
الجوهرة : بروح لها ودوني لها بنتي بنتي بالمستشفى بسرعة ودوني 
عبدالوهاب توه داخل راجع من المستشفى يبي يخبرهم بالأخبارسمع صوت أمه 
عبدالوهاب : أشفيها أمي 
راح ناحية الغرفة لقا أمه أتصيح ولينة معاها من شافت الجوهرة ولده طاحت على الأرض يمه ولدي ودني لشيماء أرجوك ودني 
عبدالوهاب : يمه هي الحمدلله تعدت حالة الخطر الحين 
الجوهرة : الحمد لله بس ودني لها يا وليدي 
كملت الجوهرة بكا وعبدالوهاب رق قلبه يوم شاف أمه بهذي الحالة 
عبدالوهاب : يله قومي بس ما فيه بكا جنبها أرجوك يمه وخلي العنود تجي بعدولا أقول لك لهم خليهم يجون
طلع عبدالوهاب يخبرهم بالي يبي يجي راح الكل ألا منيرة تعذرت أنها تبي تجلس بالبيت تبي تزهب العشاء لليلة
وصلوا المستشفى بس إبراهيم أول ما شافهم جا ناحية عبدالوهاب واسحبه من أيده لناحية ثانية بعيدة عنهم 
عبدالوهاب : أشوي أشوي علي
إبراهيم : كيف أشوي أشوي وأنت ما راعيت هالعجوز المسكينه 
عبدالوهاب : أمي جلست تبكي وتترجى تبي تي وابقية جيتهم أحسن من أنهم يوسوسون لوحدهم وبعدين حرمتك مو لك لوحدك تراها غالية علينا كلنا 
إبراهيم : أنزين خلاص 
عبدالوهاب : وش قالوا عليها الحين 
إبراهيم : عندها هبوط حاد في القلب وأعصابها تعبانة والحين عطوها أبرة تخدير عشان ترتاح بس أبي أعرف شو الي جاها ليه صارت كذا واله لوعرفت أحد متعرض لها شوف الي يجيه 
عبدالوهاب : مين يزعل على مرتك أنت الثاني مرتك ما في أحن منها على الكل تراعي مشاعرهم ولا ترفض طلب لأحد حتى لو على أحسابها مرتك من النساء النادرين ياليت منها الكثير كان الدنيا بسلام 
ننتقل للعنود الي ما بطلت بكى والجازي تهدي فيها لكن هيهات هذي أمها الغلية 
الجازي : عنود خافي على عمرك مو زين هذا لك 
العنود تبكي : شفيك أنتي هذي أمي مالي أحد بعدها أأأأأأأأأأأأأههههههههه يا يمه الجازي شوفي جدتي جالسة لوحدها خوفي يجيها شي 
الجازي : وأنتي 
العنودد : ما عليك أنا بخير بس جدتي ما أظن 
راحت الجازي للجوهرة الي حالتها يرثى لها 
الجازي : أيديده 
الجوهرة :.......................
الجازي تحط يدها على الجوهرة 
الجازي : أيديده أيديده 
الجوهرة : ........................
الجزي : مها مها تعالي شوفي أشفيها جدتي 
جات سارة مسرعة مع قمر يبون يشوفون الجوهرة أشفيها 
سارة : وش فيها 
الجازي: ما أدري ساكتة كل ما أكلمها ما تتكلم 
الجوهرة أطالعهم بس ساكتة 
قمر : يمه فيك شي تكلمي 
الجوهرة ما تكلمهم الي جاها ما يخلي للكلام أي معنى ولا للبكى كل هالأشياء مالها معنى زي السكوت السكوت بركان أمولع من داخل صاحبه يتعذب ويفكر بالي كان سبب العذاب الي فيه يفكر بكل المواقف الي صاحبته وياه هذا حال الجوهرة مو قادرة تبكي ولا تتكلم لين أتشوف الي خالاها كذا تبي تشوف شيماء بنت أختها الغلية الي صابها شر الدنيا كله ما جاها خير غير أنها تموت وتترك هالدنيا للي يببيها تتذكر الجوهرة أختها وكيف تعذبت مع أهلها وزوجها الأول بس يوم أنها أستجنت رماها زوجها وطلقها ويوم جاها حبيب قلبها الأول والأخير ما طولت معاه جابت شيماء وماتت هذي هي نفس القصة الي قصتها الجوهرة للعنود والجازي كانت أختها أم شيماء بعد وفاة أم شيماء تبنتها الجوهرة وربتها عندها حتى يوم تزوجت خذتها ولما أكبرت زوجتها لولدها إبراهيم بس ما حد كان يعرف بالسالفة إلا القليل 
الجوهرة لازالت تفكر وفيه أنسان ثاني يبكي لا هم أثنين خليل وعمر كلن يبكي على أمه طلعوا الي في صدورهم للعالم أجمع وزي ما قلنا الرجال لمن يبكي يبكي بدل الدمع دم 
جالس يطالع عمر ولده 
خالد : ليه يبكي هذا كذا صحيح انها أمه لكن ليه لهذي الدرجة ويوم جينا هو الي كان جنبها مع منيرة ليه أبي اعرف 
(ليتك تعرف زوجتك وش سوت بشيماء سبتها بأغلى أنشانة عندها يكفي هذا)
طلع الدكتور يبشرهم 
الدكتور : أيه يا جماعة مالكم ترى الوالدة الحمدلله تعدت مرحلة الخطر وهي بألف عافية والحين تقدرون تزورونها بس مجموعة مجموعة 
لكن قام فرحان أولهم الجوهرة الي من أسمعت الخبر أدخلت على طول 
الجوهرة أدخلت ودمعتها حايرة في عينها ما ودها أطلعها مراعاة لشيماء وشيماء وجهه يهلل بالخير فرحانة يوم شافت أمها 
الجوهرة : هلا والله ببنيتي ما تشوفين شر إنشاء الله 
تعدلت شيماء لكن الجوهرة أمسكتها وخلتها نايمة 
شيماء : كيف حالي أمي 
الجوهرة : ما أدري وشحالي يوم أنك طحتي بس أرجوك لا يجيك شي قبلي تراني ما أقوى يا بنيتي والله ما أقوى 
شيماء : أنشاء الله موم جايش شي بس أنتي ذكري الله 
الجوهرة : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
شيماء : والله أني أشوف الدمعة بعيونك لا تحبسينها طلعيها تراني أقوى على البكا 
الجوهرة من أسمعت هالكلمة قامت تبكي كأنها بزرة صغيرة تبي من يعطف عليها ضمتها شيماء وقامت تبكي وياها 
دخل إبراهيم ويا الحريم 
إبراهيم : هذه أهني وأحنا أندور عليها 
شيماء أنتبهت لهم 
إبراهيم : هلا بنور عيني كذا تخرعينا عليك تراكي والله غالية مو لازم تختبرينا 
أبتسمت شيماء 
الجوهرة : غصبن عنك غالية والله 
إبراهيم : أنا خلاص ما أقدر أتكلم لو كلمة وحدة معاش يا شيماء محامي قوي والقاضي هم معاك 
الكل قام يضحك كلهم جاو سلموا على شيماء الي كل وحدة حست أنا شيماء تبي تشوفها هي خاصة كلن يحس أن شيماء تحبه هو وحده من دون أحد ثاني الله يرحم حالك يا شيماء وياجرك على الي أنتي فيه
إبراهيم : ليتني زيك أوزع على الكل الحب من دون أي كره لأحد
شيماء : تعال عندي وبدرسك بس مو تمل 
إبراهيم أنا أمل حشى والحشى بألف يمين ما مليت منك قبل تبيني أمل من حبيبتي الحين ما أقدر 
شيماء : أشفيك أنت صرت زي أخوك ما يحشم أحد 
مها : تقصدين مين 
شيماء : أنا ما تكلمت هي الي تكلمت 
الكل قام يضحك 
شيماء : وين الشباب 
العنود : هم برا ينتظرون أذنك 
شيماء : خلوهم يدخلون أبي أشوف أعيالي وينهم*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*راح أبراهيم**ينادي الرجال** 
**إبراهيم تعالوا سمح لكم** 
**دخل خليل وعبدالرحمن وخالد ويعقوب**حمدان وسلطان وأحمد كلهم أدخلوا إلا واحد هو عمر مشى من المستشفى يوم درا أن شيماء**بخير** 
**خليلوعبدالرحمن راحوا لأمهم على طول مع أن الحريم جنبها لكنهم تغطوا**والبقية جالسين خلف الستارة** 
**خليلما قدر يكتم الدمعة الي بعينه يوم شاف أمه ولا**عبدالرحمن كلهم راحوا لها وجلسوا على صدرها يبكون** 
**شيماء: أفا يا عيالي كذا**تبكون خلكم أرجال** 
**عبدالرحمن : يمه ما أقدر يا يمه أنتي أغلى من روحي كيف ما**أيكي عليك يوم أنك مرضتي كيف** 
**شيماء قامت الدموع تنزل من عينها** 
**العنود** :* *قوموا عن أمي خلوها ترتاح** 
**خليل : أقول سكتي جلستي جنبها من زمان ولا أختقيتي**لنا تنادينا** 
**العنود أسكتت لهذي الدرجة يحسبها خليل كلن دخل على أمه ألا هم** 
**شيماء : يله كفوا عن البكاء ولا ببكي زيكم** 
**خليل يمسح عيونه يجفف الدمع** 
**خليل : خلاص يمه ما راح نبكي بس أنتي لا تنزلين دمعة وحدة تراها غالية علينا**وأنت أدحيم قوم** 
**عبدالرحمن أمخبي**وجها بصدر أمه** 
**خليل : ولد قوم عاد خلاص** 
**عبدالرحمن قام لكنه قام وهو مبتسم مشقق روحه من الأبتسام** 
**عبدالرحمن : يمه**أنفع ممثل من بعد البكا ضحك** 
**شيماء : تنفع لكل شي يا عمري بس وين ولدي عمر** 
**خليل : حتى هنا بهذ الموقف تتذكرينه** 
**شيماء : أه منك كل ذي غيرة** 
**عبدالرحمن : يوم عرف أنك الحمدلله بخير مشى ولا قبل مقطع روحه بكى ولا يكلم أحد** 
**شيماء بخاطرها : الله يعينك يا ولدي الي شفته اليوم أكبر من تحملك بس يالله**الحمدلله على كل حال** 
**عبدالوهاب وخالد يسلمون على شيماء مع باقي الشباب** 
**يوم**طولوا بالمستشفى إلى العصر أبراهيم خلا عبدالرحمن يجلس مع أمه والبقية أرجعو**للبيت**
**بعد ساعة جا عمر يطق الباب** 
**شيماء : تفضل عمر** 
**عمر مستغرب كيف أعرفت**أنه هو** 
**عمر دخل وجلس أبعيد** 
**عمر : السلام عليكم** 
**شيماء وعبدالرحمن** :* *وعليكم السلام** 
**عبدالرحمن : أنت ما تستحي كذا أتسلم على أمك** 
**شيماء** :* *عبدالرحمن أطلع برا لوسمحت** 
**عبدالرحمن مستغرب أنا أطلع برا ليه المهم طلع**عبدالرحمن** 
**شيماء : تعال يا عمر خلني أحضنك** 
**عبدالرحمن جالس يطالع من الدريشة**شاف عمر أنطلق لشيماء وجلس يبكي** 
**شيماء : خلاص حبيبي لا تبكي تراني مو ناقصني**إلا تزيد أشوي وأبكي وياك** 
**عمر : أسف يمه والله أسف** 
**شيماء : أنت ما سويت شي**ومو لازم تحاسب روحك على شي أنت ما سويته** 
**عمر : بس أمي هي الي سوت لك كذا أمي**ظالمة ومتجبرة** 
**شيماء : عيب عليك لا تقول كذا** 
**عمر : أنتي الي تقولين كذا أهي**الي ضرتك وخلتك هنا وما جات حتى تطمئن عليك لا لا تقولين عنها كذا ما تستاهل** 
**شيماء : أمك طيبة بس ممكن أفعاله أشوي منها مو زينة ولا أهي طيبة تحبكم وأسهرت**عليكم وأعلم أنا ما في أم ما هي طيبة ولا كان قضت على أعيالها الي جابوا لها الألم**عند ولادتهم** 
**عمر يطالع شيماء وهي تتكلم جد كبرت بعينه لو غيرها ما قالت كذا** 
**جا الدكتور لهم ودخل معاه عبدالرحمن** 
**الدكتور جلس يطالع التقرير** 
**الدكتور** :* *لا الحمدلله دي الوأتي وممكن لها الخروج** 
**فرح عبدالرحمن وعمر لهذالخبر وعلى**طول باشروا أمور الخروج** 
**من جهة ثانية فيصل كان محتاس ويبي أمه أتكلم الجوهرة**عشان يجونهم الليلة** 
**فيصل : أمي يالله دقي عليهم** 
**مريم : إنشاء الله خلاص**بكلمهم الحين** 
**مريم تتصل عليهم** 
**مريم: السلام عليكم** 
**الجوهرة : وعليكم**السلام مين معاي** 
**مريم : معك أم هنوف وما أبي أطول عليك ودنا نجيكم اليوم في**الليل** 
**الجوهرة : هو وش فيك مستعجلة وعلى جيتكم شق\فيكم خير** 
**مريم : الخير**بوجهك أنشاء الله إذا جينا بتعرفون** 
**الجوهرة : خلاص حياكم الله** 
**مريم أجل**يالله مع السلامة** 
**أدخلت شيماء مع العيال والكل تفاجىء منهم كلن قام فرحان حتى**منيرة** 
**العنود لااحت لأمها تلمها فرحانة برجعت أمها** 
**الجوهرة : الحمدلله على**السلامة شكله دخلتك خير تو مريم أم الهنوف متصلة تقول أنهم بيجون اليوم** 
**أسمعت**لينة هالكلام وقفطت حيا جد ظنها ما خاب بيجون الليلة عشان يخطبونها*

----------


## صمت الجروح

:bigsmile:  



 :wink:

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووو على القصه ولاتطولين علينا 

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الرابع عشر**:
**شيماء** : أجل يبي لنا نستعد لهم وما بقى شي على جيتهم 
الجوهرة : لا يا بنيتي أنتي اليوم أميرة الكل يخدمك بس نبي منك نجلسين وترتاحين 
منيرة تسمع هالكلام وميتة قهر 
منيرة : صدق يا خالتي لازم ترتاح شيماء وأحنا نخدمها 
شيماء تنرفزت 
شيماء: ما أبي أحد يخدمني كلا يهتم بنفسه وأنا عندي الي يبون راحتي وأولهم بنتي شيماء وأولادي
منيرة : هم أثنين كيف صاروا أولادي
شيماء : شكلك نسيتي نضر عيني عمر 
منيرة بخاطرها : لو أني ربحت جولة ولا جولتين فيك فأنتي ربحتي عشر جولات بذكرك ولدي عمر أيا القهر لكن ما راح تربحين زود والأيام بينا 
شيماء تفهم تفكير منيرة لكنها ما كانت تقصد أنها تاخذ عمر من أمه لكن تفكير منيرة هو الي وصل الأمر إلا هنا
قامت لينة تبي أتغير الجو 
لينة : يالله شيماء خلونا نستعد 
ليلى : وأنتي ليه مستعجلة 
لينة : بعد ليه مستعجلة الضيوف راح يجون وأحنا جالسين ما سوينا شي 
البنات تجمعوا بالمطبخ يسوون أكلات خفيفة معجنات علة ورق عنب على مقبالت والذي منوا
أما عن الوجبة الرئيسية تكفلت فيها ليلى ولزمت أتسوي رز حساوي لهم (ترى عاملين أحسابهم بالنسبة للرز )
ننتقل لبت أم الهنوف: 
فيصل : بالله يا عالم الكل ينتظرنا عجلوا أشوي 
الهنوف : وأنت شلي أمعجلك خلك ريال وأثقل 
فيصل : تراني طول عمري ثقيل بس من شفت من شفتها أستلت قلبي من مكانه حتى أني بحثت عنه ولا لقيته ألا عندها أما الي قبل ما حسيت بشي أتجاهم 
الهنوف : الله الله كمل والله أني مشتاقه للغزل 
فيصل : أستحي على وجهك قدامي تقولينها بعد 
الهنوف : فيصل : أرجوك كمل 
فيصل: شقولك غير أني أتمنى اليوم الي يجمعني أنا وياها ألوحدنا في عشنا الي طول عمري أحلم فيه وأرسم الأماكن الي بجلس مع حبيبتي فيها أسولف وأتغزل فيها وهي ميتة من الحيا وأنا أزيد أستانس من حالها يوم تصير مستحية , ويوم الي أكون فيه تعبان تجي وتسألني عن حالي وتسألني أن كنت أبي شي ولا لا , وأنا ما أعطيها أي وجه وتنقهرمني ألدرجة أنها تبكي وتجلس لوحدها وأنا ما أدري عنها ويوم أمر على الغرفة الي هي فيها أشوفها تبكي ذاك الوقت بيرق قلبي لها وبسب روحي وممكن أضرب نفسي لأني زعلت حبيبتي وهي مالها ذنب , أجيها وقبل راسها وهي تمسح عيونها من العزة الي هي فيها ما تبي أحد يشوف دمعها , أجي أكمل أنا مسح دموعها وامسح فيها وجهي وعاهدها أني ما راح أزعلها مرة ثانية وهي لازالت منزلة راسها أجي أرفعه وأناظرها وهي هم تناظرني , الحين راح الحياء بينا ويكون مكانه المحبة الي لا يمكن تهدها أجبال أقرب لها أشوي أشوي ولما أوصل قريب إلا شفايفها هي تبادلني الشعور وتكمل الي بديته وأنا
الهنوف تضرب أخوها 
الهنوف : هي أنتا أنا الي ما أستحي وأنت شتسمي روحك إذا أنا ما أستحي 
فيصل توه يفهم كلام أخته 
فيصل : أنا أسمي روحي عاشق لينة ومهما يصير أتم عاشقها 
أبو هنوف : يالله يبا توك معجلنا والحين أنت الي بطول الجلسة 
فز فيصل مسرع ما صدق أهله يخلصون , بعدها ساروا على أقدامهم لين شاليه حبيبة الروح والفؤاد 
خلونا نروح لبيت العائلة 
خالد : يا أم خالد بشروا كل شي قضى ولا لسى 
الجوهرة : لا الحمدلله كل شي قضى ألا أختك ليلى ما خلصت الي ببيدها 
خالد : وهي شمسويه عشان تاخذ هالوقت كله
الجوهرة : شي أنت تحبه
خالد : لا تقولين يا يمه لا يكون عيش حسا 
الجوهرة : طالع ذكي على أمك 
ليلى تدخل عرض بالسالفة 
ليلى : ذكي بس بالأكل 
خالد : لا بعد تطنزين شوفي عاد ان ما كان الرز الحساوي طعمه حلو ترا بسفرك للسعودية بأقرب وقت 
ليلى : صدق والله أجل تامر أمر بخربة الحين 
خالد : شوف البنت ما صدقت تسمع طاري السعودية 
ليلى : أهههه يالسعودية ياني مشتاقة لك حيل بهواك وبترابك وبشمسك
خالد : وبسامي بعد 
ليلى أستحت من أخوها 
خالد : شوف هاذي تستحي , ليلى تراك كبرتي على هالشغلات 
ليلى : أنت الي كبرت أما أنا لا توني أصغيرة وبعز شبابي قل أنا ما فيه أحد يشتاق لك 
هالكلمة عورت خالد الي جد مرته ما تعبر له بأي شي من مشاعرها دايم تهتم لأكله وملبسه أما شعوره وعاطفته فهي مركونة على جنب ولا لها أي قيمة 
ليلى : خالد وين رحت 
خالد : كاني أهني 
ليلى : ترى جرس البيت دق وشكلهم ياوا يالله رح أستقبلهم 
خالد : أنشاء الله يا برنسيساه
راح خالد و إبراهيم ويوسف يستقبلون الضيوف 
خالد : السلام عليكم حياكم الله 
أبو فيصل : وعليكم السلام الله يحيك 
إبراهيم : أسفرت وأنورت وأستهلت وأمطرت توا الدنيا نورت علينا 
أبو فيصل : جزاك الله خير منورة بوجودك 
جلسوا الرجال وكملوا سوالف 
أما بالنسبة للحريم فكانوا كلهم جالسين بالصالة أما البنات كانوا كلهم داخل ألا الجازي والعنود كانوا معاهم يونسون الهنوف
عند الرجال 
ابو فيصل : أبي أدخل بالموضوع الي أحنا جينا من أجلا 
خالد : قول يا أبو فيصل 
ابو فيصل:طبعا زي ما أنتو عارفين أحنا ما نعرف بعض ألا من مدة قصير بس والشهادة لله ما عرفنا عنكم الا خير وعشان كذا جيت اليوم أبي أطلب يد كريمتكم أختكم لولدي فيصل ولكم طبعا الحرية في أي شي تقولونه وأعرف أنكم مستغربين من طلبي لكن الأهل أمدحوا فيكم وأنا شفت هالشي فيكم وأنتوا معروفين بالأحساء وما نسمع عنكم الا كل خير 
الشباب أستغربوا من هالأمر الي ما كانوا متوقعينه أبد لكن كان أحمد يناضر فيصل بعين فيها مكر 
أحمد بخاطره : ما شاء الله عليك ما أسرع ما تعلق قلبك فيها لكن أحسن ما تعلق فيه قلبك هي لينة وأنشاء الله الله بيبارك لكم
خالد : يعطيك الله ألف عافية يا أبو فيصل وجد أنا أحنا أستغربنا من طلبكم لأن أحنا تونا نعر بعض لكن سبحان الله يمكن بهذي المعرفة يصير لنا خير كثير وأولها طلبكم هذا وأنتوا هم عائلة معروفة بالأحساء لكن ما سمح لنا الزمتن أنا نتقابل ألا برا بلدنا وما هو مهم وين أحنات تقابلنا المهم العشرة الي راح تصير بينا 
أرتاح فيصل وأبو فيصل لهذا الكلام 
خالد : طبعا ما أقدر أرد عليكم الحين لا زم أتشاور مع أخواني والحريم بعد ونأخذ موافقة البنت أن كان فيه نصيب بعدها أنشاء الله نرد عليكم 
أبو فيصل : لكم الحق والله بس بغيت أقول للأهل عشان يفتحون السالفة مع الحريم أن كان ما عندكم مانع 
خالد : لا ما عندنا مانع كلمهم 
فيصل : كلم أخته الهنوف
الهنوف : هلا فيصل بشر 
فيصل : الهنوف خلاص تقدون تكلمونهم الحين 
الهنوف : أجل يالله باي 
عند الحريم 
أم الهنوف : شيماء كيف حالك اليوم والله ما كنا ندري أنك بالمستشفى السموحة يا أوخيتي 
شيماء : ما بنا شي والحمدلله أنا الحين أبخير 
أم الهنوف : الحمدلله ومن الحين وماشي خلاص بنعرف أعلومكم على طول 
الجوهرة : وكيف بتعرفونها 
أم الهنوف : أييه الحين بقول لكم ليه أحنا جينا اليوم , أنا طول عمري ابي أفرح بولدي فيصل وعلى طول أدور له بنت بس هو يرفض على طول دوم يقول لي ان هالبنت مو هي الي يبيها ولا هذي العيلة الي يبيها لأنه دايم يقول إذا بتناسب مو تاخذ البنت بس لكنك تاخذ البيت كله ولما جينا لسوريا وقابلناكم وتعرفنا عليكم جد أنها مدة ما هي طويلة لكنها والله العظيم بينت معدنكم الصحيح تكلمنا لولدنا عنكم وعن أخلاق بنتكم , الي من سمعها ولدي وهو يبي منا سبتكم والحين سمعتوا كلامي بالتفاصيل أما الموجز هو أننا نبي نطلب يد كريمتكم لينة لولدي فيصل 
الجازي والعنود مستغربين كل هذ يطلع من لينة جد أنها علقت الولد بعد سالفتهلا وياه بالبحر 
الجوهرة : والله حنا الي بنتشرف بنسبكم أما عني فأنا أعرف معدنكم من يوم ما شفتكم ووالله ما راح أعرف حد يخاف على بنتي كثركم خاصة بعد ما أنقذتها الهنوف
الهنوف : لا يا خالتي كان ذاك واجب علي ولا تاخذونه على أنه رد جميل جد أحنا نبي لينة لأخوي وأخوي هم يبيها 
الجوهرة : ما قصرتي يا بنتي وريحتيني الحين زود 
ليلى كانت تسمع الكلام وفرحانة حيل لأختها أخيرا لينة بتتزوج جد أكبرت البنت 
راحت ليلى لأختها لينة الي جالسة مع البنات سوالف معهم 
ليلى : أيا المكارة جالسة أهني ومسوية أنك مو عارفة شي ليه ما جلستي معاهم 
لينة بحيا : قلت خلني أجلس مع البنات أونسهم 
ليلى : تونسينهم ها قولي أنك عارفة ليه هم جايين 
لينة تتظاهر أنها موعارفة : ليه هم جايين صدق
ليلى : جايين حق وحدة ما تستحي علقت رجال بسرعة بدبابيبها على قول المصريين 
لينة : شتقولين أنتي بلا ألغاز 
أدخلت العنود مع الجازي وأنقزوا على طول على لينة 
العنود : مبرووووك عليك العاشق 
الجازي : والله ما كنت أنا مفعول العيون أشتغل على طول تقفين لينة علميني وش سويتي عشان يعجلون حتى قومنا 
لينة مستحية مب من البنات لكن من أختها 
ليلى : شتقولون أنتوا شالعيون وكيف طيحته شكله السالفة فيها أنه 
لينة : ما عليكي منهم مجانين ما شافوا خير طول عمرهم 
الجازي : أحنا ما شفنا خير ها أجل يا عميمة السالفة هي 
سدت لينة فم الجازي بيدها والكل قام يضحك من حركة لينة 
ليلى : أخليكم أنا وبروح للمطبخ وأنتوا قوموا وياي عاونوني 
راحوا البنات يعاونون ليلى على وضع الأكل في المقلط*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*نترك الأهل بسوريا ونروح للسعودية عند وليد** 
وليد متضايق كثير من حنين الي ما بطلت أتصالات من يوم سالفتهم ذيك 
وليد : يا رب وش أسوي مع هالبنية الي خانتني من بعد ما أمنتها لازم أعلمها أني خلاص ما أبيها 
وليد : ألو
حنين : هلا حبيبي وينك ليه ما ترد أنا أسفة حبيبي 
وليد : وليه الأسف أنتي ما سويتي شي 
حنين : جد حبيبي خلاص طاح الحطب أجل بهذي المناسبة خلنا نتعشى مع بعض 
وليد : خلاص نتعشى عند المطعم الي فطرنا فيه ذاك اليوم 
حنين : لا ذاك أتشائم منه خلنا نروح لمطهم شهرزاد يقولون أنه حلو 
وليد : خلاص أشوفك هناك عند الساعة 9
حنين : يالله أجل بحفظ الله 
سكرت حنين ووليد جلس يفكر 
وليد : بخليك تتمنين أنك ما عرفتيني طول عمرك بخليك تسبين اليوم الي عرفتيني فيه صبري وبوريك 
أما عن سامي كان جالس مع أخوه يسولفون 
سامي : يالله قول لأهلك يحطون الأكل تراني ميت جوع 
بو راشد: خلاص بقول لهم بس يبه طولت عندنا متى بيجون أهلك تراني مليت منك ما أدري كيف متحملتك زوجتك 
سامي : زوجتي الله يعينها 
سامي جاه ألم قوي بقلبه وحط يده على قلبه أدى أن أخوه يخاف عليه 
بو راشد : أشفيك يا أخوي بوديك المستشفى 
سامي : لا خلاص راح الألم 
بو راشد : يشوف العرق يتصبب من أخوه 
بو راشد : لا تكذب علي فيك شي قول بسرعة 
سامي : يا أخوي من زمان كان ودي أقول لك لكن ما لقيت فرصة مناسبة لكن الحين كل شي لازم يبين 
بو راشد : يا أخوي خوفتني عليك أرجوك قلي أنك بخير أرجوك قول تراني من دونك ما اسوى شي 
سامي : حط يده على راس أخوه 
سامي : لا عندك زوجتك وعيالك الله يخليهم لك 
بو راشد : يا أخوي خلاص بطل سالفة أنك الكبير وتحن علي وأنا ما أحس بشي أتجاهك خلني أشيل الهم لو يوم 
سامي : أنت عارف بقضاء الله وقدره 
بو راشد جلس يطالع أخوه وعيونه مليانة دموع تبي مين يحرك مشاعرها أشوي بس
جلس بو راشد يبكي لما سمع أخوه يتكلم عن قلبه وعن أنه ما راح يقدر يعيش زود بهذي الحياة 
سامي : خلاص حبيبي لا تبكي ترا ببكي وياك أرجوك أسكت نراني أن ما تحملت هالموقف كيف بتحمل الموقف مع أهلي 
( أرجوكم تخيلوا الموقف بين أبن يكلم أبوه وهو يبكي ويجفف الدمع بعينه ما يقدر يوقفه أرجوكم أستشعروا هالشي )
بو راشد : بترحل خلاص مين بيدافع عني مين بيسأل عني ترا جرحك الي بيجيني كبير ولا راح يوقف راح أفقدك وأفقد الحنا الي عوضتني فيه عن أمي وأبوي قولي مين معاي مينى معاي بهالدنيا ما أبي أحد أبيك أنت بس بس بروح وياك لا زم أروح وياك 
سامي قام يبكي أخوه يحمل له مشاعر جياشة لكن ما فيه بكى لازم يكون مواجهة للموقف 
سامي قام يهز أخوه بقوة : أخوي أنا ما قلت لك عشان تبكي أبي أقولك شي واحد بس , 
بو راشد : أمر يا أخوي 
سامي : ليلى وحمدان وريم وسلطان ومنال أمانة برقبتك خلني أكون مطمن عليهم قبل لأروح أوعدني أوعدني ترا هذا الي ما يجيب لي النوم أسهر أفكر بدنيتهم بعدي بعد ما أروح مين بيرعاهم بعدي , عشان كذا أبيك تكون معهم في المرة والحلوة عاهدني يا أخوي أرجوك عاهدني تخليهم فرحانين وما يشوفون الظيم والحزن خلهم مستانسين وربهم بحسن التربة 
بو راشد : أعاهدك أني أنفذ الي تقول 
سام ي: أجل رح جيب العشا 
بو راشد : أنشاء الله 
سامي : يا أخوي جفف الدمع الي بعينك وأنسى الموضوع 
بوراشد : بمسح عيوني لكن ما أظن أني راح أنسى
راح بو راشد يحظر الأكل مع أهله حق أخوه 
ننتقل وياكم عند العائلة من جديد الي خلصوا العشاء الحريم والرجال بعدها تقهوو وجلسوا سوالف لين ما راحت عايلة ابو فيصل من بيت الجوهرة 
خالد : يا أخواني نبي أنسوي أجتما أصغير بشأن الأمر الي سمعناه أحنا والجوهرة وليلى
عبدالوهاب : خلاص بنادي أمي وليلى 
راح عبدالوهاب عند النساء 
عبدالوهاب : هاهاها 
الجوهرة : حياك ولدي قرب 
عبدالوهاب : هلا بالغالية كيف حالكم 
الجوهرة : والله الحمدلله 
مها : الله لنا 
عبدالوهاب : يا شين الحريم لما يطالبون بحقهم 
عبدالوهاب : أعترفت أنت بنفسك حقهم سمعت 
عبدالوهاب : أجل لا تقولين وقف خلاص 
شيماء : الله يستر الحين شكله السالفة مو معدية بخير 
عبدالوهاب : لا والله يا شيماء بس أبي أعلمها أني ماسك روحي عن مغازلها لكنها هي الي تبي تفشل روحها 
مها : ماني متفشلة 
شيماء : حيلك فيها أجل 
راح عبدالوهاب وجلس جنب مها 
عبدالوهاب : مها ليه أمبعدة عن عيوني ومهملتني ترا كي نور عيني فيك أحلي عيني شوفي مذبلة كانت بس يوم شافتك أنتعشت وقامت تنور من يوم ناظرتك خلي بينا أتصال لو بالعيون لا تهجريني لو ساعة , مين الي أشغلك عني وخلك بعيدة عن أعيوني بحاربه طول عمري وأن كنتي زعلانة مني قولي لي خليني أراضيك 
مها : ما أقدر على كلامك لكني ما أقدر أزعل منك وأن زعلت يوم أعرف أني زعلانة لزعلك مني وما راح أنام الليل أبسهر عشان أراضيك ياروحي طمني عليك وبلغ قلبي الي بضلوعك أنك بخير تراه يوصل كل نبضاته لي 
عبدالوهاب باس يد زوجته فرحان من شعور مرته أتجاهه 
الكل قام يصفق , ويوم حست مها بالتصفيق أسحبت يدها من يد زوجها 
عبدالوهاب : الله يقطعكم ما صدقت تتجاوب معاي كان شفتوا شي أعظم من كذا 
الجوهرة : استح على وجهك وقلي وش جيبك عند الحريم 
عبدالوهاب نسى ليه جاي هو عند الحريم بس لف وجهه لقى لينة أمقابله 
عبدالوهاب : أهههههه جيت عشان هالوردة الي هنا ناس يبون يقتطفونها من مزرعة الورد الي عندنا شكلهم أعجبتهم بريحتها وجمالها مع أني ما أدري ليه هي بالذات ما فيها زود
لينة أمسكت تكاية ورمتها على أخوها 
عبدالوهاب : أخص أفرك تدرين 
أنحاشت لينة لغرفت البنات , وراح عبدالوهاب وليلى والجوهرة عند الباقي
خالد : الحمدلله أنا مجتمعين على خير لنا وهذا الأمر راح يريحنا كثير وخاصة الجوهرة الي ما تجلس لحالها الا تفكر فيه , ألا وهو زواج أختنا لينة , نبي نشوف أرائكم بهذا الموضوع 
الجوهرة : أما عني أنا صدق أحنا ما نعرفهم لكن نسمع عنهم وما نسمع الا كل خير وخلا عشرتنا لهم ما شفنا منهم ألا كل خير 
خالد : يعني أنك أموافقة 
الجوهرة : وأدعي أنها تتوفق معاه
عبدالوهاب : وأنا أضم صوتي لأمي 
ليلى +إبراهيم : وأحنا بعد
خالد : وأنت يا يوسف ما قلت شي 
يوسف : والله يا أخوي ما أدري شقول ما خليتوا مكان للقول لكن أبي أبهكم أن أحنا ما نعرفهم زين بس أمبين عليهم طيبين وما راح أوقف عثرة في طريق أختي أنا أموافق 
خالد : يعني الكل موافق , الحمدلله بس باقي لينة , عبدالوهاب لوسمحت رح نادها خلنا نسمع رايها 
راح عبدالوهاب ينادي أخته 
عبدالوهاب : طق طق 
منال: حياك خالي 
عبدالوهاب : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
نورة : هلا بالعاشق الي فاضح روحه 
عبدالوهاب : يعيبوني بحبي لها ما دروا أني أمتيم بها 
نورة : وينهم عني أبي مثل قولكم يرد الروح من بعد غيــــابها 
لولا الحيا والدين ما جلست كان رحت له وسمعني جاوبها 
عبدالوهاب : الله يعينه عليك والحين أخليك بخيالك وبأخذمنكم الي راح يسمعها زوجها الكلام عما قريب , لينة تعالي معاي 

لينة : سم يا أخوي 
عبدالوهاب : الي يقول ما هي فاهمه قومي معاي بلا بلاهه
راح عبدالوهاب مع لينة عند أخوانهم 
خالد : الحمدلله أني أشوف هاليوم من بعد طول أنتظار وما كنت أتوقع أني بشوف هاليوم هنا بسوريا لكن القدر كاتب كل شي وأنا بما أني ولي أمرك راح أقول لك أنه فيه أحد يبي يتزوجك وطلب يدك منا كلنا ونبي نعرف رايك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجوهرة : قل لها مين هو** 
خالد : أووه هو فيصل ولد جيراننا 
يوسف : شوف البنت مستحية 
خالد : ها يا لينة وش رايك 
لينة : الراي رايكم وأنتوا أدرى وين الخير بالنسبة لي وأن كان الخير في فيصل وأنتوا ما عندكم مانع بالرجال وأمي ما عندها مانع فمالي قول 
خالد : أنزين أهم شي أنتي أموافقة ولا لا 
لينة تذكرت المواقف مع فيصل في البحر كيف كان محترم وفي شاليهم كان طاير من الفرح يبي ياخذني له 
خالد : ها لينة 
ليلى : بعد خلاص أموافقة السكوت علامة الرضا 
خالد : أجل يالجوهرة بلغيهم بكرة انا أحنا أموافقين والخطبة والملكة حيكونون بالسعودية 
ليلي قامت تلولش الحريم تجمعوا حول الغرفة الي مجتمعين فيها الرجال , شيماء أفتحت الباب وأدخلت وراحت صوب لينة تضمها فرحانة من أجلها 
شيماء : مبروووك ألف ألف مبروك 
لينة : الله يبارك فيك 
الكل قام يبارك للثاني فرحانين لأجل لينة ألا منيرة الي كانت ما تحب هالعيلة تفرح وكانت شيماء أطالعها وفاهمة حركاته هذي وعمر ما نزل أعيونه من شيماء وأمه منيرة 
أما عن العشاق عبدالرحمن فما نزل عينه عن نورة وعمر هم يطالع ريم أما الجازي وخليل فهم بدنيا ثانية مو يطالعون ألا يفكرون باليوم القريب الي بيجمعهم والكل راح يبارك لهم (الله يستر )
الكل نام لكن فيه من جالس يحلم بيوم ما يقدر يتخيله يوم يجلس مع من جلس يرسمها بخياله ووافقت خياله يجلس يسولف معاها ويحكي لها كل الي بقلبه أتجاهها
عبدالرحمن يحلم بنورة الي شلت كل تفكيره عن الغير وريم تفكر بفارس أحلامها وهو جد فارس عمر وخليل يحلم بيوم قريب يملى قلبه كله سعادة ولينة وفيصل يحلمون ببكرة الي ما بينهم وبينه ألا ساعات قليلة خلونا نخليهم بأحلامهم 
عمر: يمه ليه كذا أنتي مع أمي 
شيماء : السالفة قديمه ومالها لازمة تعرفها 
عمر : أرجوك يما قولي لي تراني تعبت من التفكير
شيماء : إذا كنت ملزم بقولك مع أحس أنه ماله لازمة 
عمر : لازم أعرف ليه أمي قالت لك أنك بنت المجنونة 
حمرت عيون شيماء يوم تذكرت ذاك الموقف كانت تبي تذبح منيرة لكن فيه شي منعها من هذا أمها كانت تقول لها تصبر على ما يبتليها هي الي أمنعتها عن أمنيرة 
عمر : يمه وين رحتي 
شيماء : أسمعني زين أن بنت أمرأة عذبت كثير حتى أصيت بالجنان الجنان الي خذها من دنيا مليئة بالظلم والقسوة لدنيا أجمل من هذي الدنيا لكن الناس ماخلوها بعد أمي تزوجت رغم عنها من جدك أبو أمك بعدها عذبها هو وزوجته وأمك مهم يوم كانت صغيرة 
بعدها أستجنت وطلقها النذل لكن جاها حبيبها الأول الي يتريا اليوم هذا بفارغ الصبر حتى يوم عرف أنها أستجنت أصر أنه يا خذها من الظلام أهلها لأنه يوم جاهم أول مرة ردوه لفقره ونسبه لكن بعد جننان أختهم وافقوا عاش أبوي مع أمي سنة وحدة بس فيها طلعت أنا للدنيا وأمي أمي 
جلست تبكي شيماء 
شيماء : أمي ماتت وما لحقت عليها بعدها خذتني خالتي الجوهرة وربتني عندها اما أبوي فغادر بحبه بعيد عني أنا ما ألومه لأنه ما قدر يصبر يوم من دون أمي جلست عند خالتي لين كبرت وأتزوجت من عمك وأمك تزوجها أبوك لأنه زي ما أنت عارف جدك من أبوك أخو جدك من أمك 
عمر يبكي لبكاء شيماء : أنتي أمي أما هذيك فهي من دون روح ما هي أمي ما هي بشر 
شيماء : لا تقول كذا هذي أمك 
عمر : لا تدافعين عنها أرجوك 
شيماء : أمك ممكن مو حلوة أفعالها لكنها تحبكم وطيبة ولا ما تحملت حمالكم والطلق كل هذا من الرحمة الي عندها 
أرتاح عمر لما سمع كلام شيماء وشيماء هم أرتاحت طلعت الي بخاطرها كله كان يكفيها علاج أنه تقول الي بخاطرها من دون أي حل تبي أحد يسمعها بس (هذا هو الشي الي يتميزون فيه النساء أنهم ما يبون حل يبون أحد يسمعهم بس لذا خلوهم يقولون الي بخاطرهم ولا تقدمون أي حل لهم أبد فقط سمعوا كلامهم وتجاوبوا معهم في السالفة عطوهم أهتمام بالنظر حال كلامها ولا المتابعة وشكرا)
نام الكل ألا وحدا جلست في الظلمة ترمي بسهمها وكلها تصيب هدفها هي عرفتوها أكيد هي العنود ما ترتاح لما تقوم الليل تدعي ربها وتناجيه تطلب الي تبي تدري أنه ما راح يردها بشي لكن الصبر هو الأهم 
العنود : يارب يارب يامن تعلم كل شيء وتقدر كل الأمور اللهم يا حي يا قيوم أحفظ لي والدتي اللهم أشفها من مرضها ودائها وكل من يعاديها اللهم أنها يتيمة فقدت أمها في لحظة لا يعوض بها عن أي شيء في هذا الوجود لكن رعايتك لها وحبك هي التي أبقتها فلك الحمد والشكر يا رب العالمين , اللهم أني أسألك خير ما تعلم لي وأعوذبك من شر ما تعلم لي وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه 
كملت العنود صلاتها وراحت تنام 
عند الفجر الكل قام يصلي وعاد مرة ثانية للنوم 
وعند الساعة تسعة الصباح قام الكل وقبلهم أسبقتهم الجوهرة مع ولدها خالد الي شرا للفطور اللوازم حقته 
البنات جهزوا الفطور وحطوه لرجال في المجلس والحريم بالصالة 
أثناء الفطور 
خالد : يوسف بغيتك بموضوع 
يوسف : خلاص بعد الفطور 
خالد : تم 
خلص الكل الفطور 
واجتمع خالد ويوسف مع بعض 
يوسف : خير 
خالد : الخير بوجهك لكن يوم شفت الفرحة الي أمس حبيت أكملها بعد لكن مو هني بالسعودية أنشاء الله بس بغيت موافقتك 
يوسف : تكلم يا أخوي ترا ما أحب الألغاز 
خالد : كنت أبي الجازي لولدي وليد أنت عارف ولدي خلص دراسة وهذه يشتغل وما بقى له ألا بنت الحلال وبنتك ما شاء الله مربية خير تربية 
يوسف : والله ياأخوي البنت بنتك والولد ولدك وفي السعودية نتفاهم بكل الأمور الباقية رايي البنت والأمور الأخرى 
(قلت لكم الله يستر )
الجوهرة : ألو السلام عليكم 
مريم .: وعليكم السلام 
الجوهرة : هلا بوخيتي أم هنوف كيف صباحكم 
مريم : توه متبارك بمكالمتك 
الجوهرة : الله يسلمك لكني بغيت أخبركم بأنا وافقنا على زواج لينة بولدنا فيصل 
مريم فرحانة ما هي أنصدقة : والله يالجوهرة أخيرا بشوف ولدي عريس 
جلست مريم تلولش 
مريم : الجوهرة خليني أفرح العيال وبتصل عليكم بعدين سلام 
راحت مريم لولدها الي مازال يحلم بلينة 
مريم : فيصل فيصل قوم بلا كسل
فيصل : يمه بس خمس دقايق بس 
مريم : أقول عندي لك خبر بيصحيك غصب 
أدخلت هنوف عليهم 
هنوف : شو صاير أمي 
مريم : تعالي بقولك بأذنك 
مريم بهمس : وافقوا على أخوك 
الهنوف قامت تلولش
فيصل : أحد يلولش بالصباح عندنا عرس أحنا 
مريم : أيه عندنا لينة بتتزوج 
قام فيصل بسرعة شو تقولين أنتي مين بياخذها 
لحظة صمت سادت المكان مافيه غير لغة العيون الي تشتغل 
فيصل : والله يا يمه والله أنا أسعد رجل بالعالم لولوش لولوش
هنوف : يمه ولدك تخبل 
فيصل : يمه أبي أشوفها 
مريم : أستح علو ويهك لسى ما تزوجتها 
فيصل : يمه الشرع حلل لي شوفتها 
مريم: مالي دخل أنت كلمهم 
فيصل : بكلمهم , كم رقم شاليهم 
أتصل فيصل بشاليه العائلة 
لينة كانت هي الي ترد 
لينة : ألو 
فيصل : السلام عليكم 
لينة : وعليكم السلام 
عرف فيصل لينة 
فيصل : معي الأنسة لينة 
لينة : أي مين معي 
فيصل : معاك الي سلبتيه قلبه وفكره وكيانه حتى جسده مو قادر على الصبر دونك
لينة : فيصل 
فيصل : أيه فيصل 
لينة عطت السماعة أخوها عبدالوهاب
فيصل : وينك يالغالية 
عبدالوهاب : نعم يالغالي 
فيصل تلخبط هذا صوت رجال
فيصل : السلام عليكم مين معي
عبدالوهاب : معك عبدالوهاب 
أرتاح فيصل لأنه دقها صحبة مع عبدالوهاب 
فيصل : هلا عبدالوهاب معك فيصل 
عبدالوهاب : أوه المعرس يكلم أقول أشفيها أختي أستحت وأنحاشت 
فيصل : لأنكم يمها المهم عبدالوهاب طالبك طلبة وتراها حلال 
عبدالوهاب : سم
فيصل : أبي أشوف لينة الرؤية الشرعية 
عبدالوهاب : هذا حقك تعال بعد الظهر
فيصل : أجل يالله بستعد
جلس فيصل يستعد وعند الظهر راح لشاليه لينة 
عبدالوهاب : حياك تفضل ترا أختي ما تدريأنك بتجي بتدخل عليك فجأة 
فيصل : يكون أحسن 
دخل عبدالوهاب وقال لأخته لينة تجهز الشاي وتجيبه للمجلس 
خليل جالس مع فيصل سوالف , عبدالوهاب دخل وكملها سوالف معاهم 
تصوروا الموقف 
أدخلت لينة بالصنية فرحانة تلعب كأنها راكبة سيارة تلف من مكان لمكان ثاني ما تدري أن فيصل هنا بس أول ما شافت فيصل أنصدمت ما درت شتسوي لكنها وقفت وأحمر وجها 
لينة : فيصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـل*

----------


## احلى البشر

باقي كم وتخلص القصه؟؟

لاني ماحب اقرى قصه الى اذا كانت كامله

----------


## صمت الجروح

هلا أحلى البشر


يسلمو على المرور


القصة كلها 38 جزء ..

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الخامس عشر**: 
**لينة : فيصـــــــــــــــــــــــل*
*عبدالوهاب منحرج كثير من الي سوته أخته لينة لكن ما في حل لهذي الفضيحة 
خليل يضحك بأعلى صوته : هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لينة طيحت الصنية وتكسرت البيالات وجلست تصيح 
فيصل بخاطره: الله يستر هذا أول لقاء وكذا صار البنت تصيح وهذا يضحك وهذا متفشل وأنا الخسران الوحيد في هذا الأمر
راح عبدالوهاب أتجاه لينة الي أنجرحت برجولها من البيالات 
عبدالوهاب : لينة وش فيك لا تبكين أرجوك فيصل هنا 
لينة بخاطرها : فيصل جاي أكيد يشوفني وشافني كذا لا لا ما أبيه قبل لا يقولها هو لازم أقولها أنا أنا ما أبيه خلاص خلاص هذا أخر عهدي فيك يا فيصل 
عبدالوهاب : لينة أشفيك
لينة بصوت عالي : خلاص أنا ما أبيه 
عبدالوهاب : منو ما تبينه 
لينة : خلاص ما أبي أتزوج 
فيصل أندهش وأنصدم كيف تقول كذا 
فيصل بخاطره :لا لا أنا أبيك إذا أنتي ما تبيني عادي أنا أبيك وراح تثبت لك الأيام أني أعشقك بجنون لازم أتزوجك لكن كيف بحل هالموقف أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه لقيتها الحمدلله يا رب ربي وفقني
فيصل فرحان وقام من على الكنب ورقى فوقه وقام ينطط (ينقز) : هذهي هذهي مبروك علي مبوك علي أخيرا لقيتها لقيتها أمي هنوف تعالوا شوفوا فرحتي اليوم لقيت الي كنت أبيها أبي هذي الطبايع بنت صغيرة من الداخل لكنها حرمة ولا كل الحريم هذي أنتي يالينة أنتي حبيبتي .........................ز
عبدالوهاب ولينة وخليل مستغربين وشفيه هذا أستجن 
خليل ما قدر يمسك نفسه من الضحك : ههههههههههههه مجانين مجانين هههههههههههههههه
فيصل : أي والله أنا مجنون بحبها 
لينة : ما هي مصدقة الي تشوفه هذا هو فيصل الي جا يبي يخطبها 
فيص قرب لين لينة وهمس لها بأذنها : أعشقك وأموت فيك وأن كنتي ما تبيني راح أشقى طول عمري بأنتظارك ترحميني وقلبي ولا تنسين جرحك تراه ينزف ولولا أهلك الي جنبك كان شربت دمك وتباركت فيه والحين يالله مع السلامة أنشاء الله راح نجيكم بالسعودية نملك 
طلع فيص من المجلس وراح للشاليه مالهم لكنه خلا الي بالمجلس متعجبين منه 
عبدالوهاب : خليل أتشوف الي أشوفه 
خليل : لولا أنا عيني الي تشوف ولا ما أصدق تعال الحين وش قال لهذي الخبلة 
عبدالوهاب : أي والله كأننا مو هني جلس يكلمها من دون أذنا لينة وش الك هالخبل 
خليل : تكلمي بسرعة يالهبلة أنتي مع زوجك 
لينة دخلت كلمة زوجها لدماغها وعلى طول تبرمج عندها هالكلام 
لينة : أنت الهبيل يالخبل يالي ما تسوى ريال على بعضك 
خليل : طالع هذي قامت تتكلم 
لينة : أيه أتكلم لبوداك ماتستحي على وجهك ولا تنتخي هذا وأنا عمتك كيف لو صرت أختك وش كنت بتسوي تضحك علي وتسبني وتسب زوجي 
خليل : عمي هذي صدقت أنا فيصل زوجها 
لينة : غصبن عنك زوجي وأنا أبيه يالدعلة 
عبدالوهاب : هههههههههههههههه تستاهل الي يجيك يالدعلة 
خليل عصب من تريقت عمه وراح صوب لينة الي على طول حست بالخطر من خليل وهربت داخل 
خليل : وين بتروحين بصيدك بصيدك الأيام بيننا والي يضحك يضحك بالنهاية 
لينة راحت صوب غرفتهم ولقت العنود والجازي ونورة 
العنود : وش فيك تركضين كذا بسرعة 
لينة أدخلت وقفلت الغرفة بسرعة 
لينة : خليل خليل بيضربني 
العنود : وليه يضربك خليل 
لينة : لأني دعيته خزي خليته ما يسوى أريال 
طق طق طق الباب ينضرب بقوة 
خليل : فتحي الباب بسرعة لينوهفتحي الباب أحسن ما أكسره لك الحين 
لينة : ولا حتى تحلم فيها يالأهبل يالدعلة 
العنود بصوت عالي : أنا أخوي الدعلة يالقمبزة يأم كشة 
الجازي : خليل الدعلة يالهبلة يا أم أرزيز 
خليل : حيلكم فيها ولو تتكرمون فتحوا الباب 
العنود : أبشر يا أخوي 
قامت العنود تفتح الباب والبنات تغطو بسرعة لكن لينة ما خلتها 
لينة : والله أن فتحتي الباب بتشوفين شي ما يسرك 
العنود : والله وش بتسوين يعني فرجيني 
لينة : متأكدة يعني 
قام الضرب بين العنود ولينة والتمشع وبينوا البنات أصحاب البراءة والرقة على حقيقتهم 
لينة : أأأأأي لا تنمشعين أقولك أوريك الحين 
العنود : يماااااااااااااه هديني يالعضاضة هديني يالعضاضة ياأكلة لحوم البشر 
خليل من ورا الباب يضحك : حيلك فيها يالعنود 
الجازي ونورة يصفقون للي تغلب لكن في الأخير أتعبو العنود ولينة وطاحو على السرير 
خليل ما يسمع شي : العنود العنود 
ما فيه همس ولا كلمة وأخيرا أنفتح الباب دخل خليل وجلس يضحك على المنظر لينة والعنود أشعورهم متلخبطة وكل وحدة تعبانة حيل من المعركة جلس يضحك لين ما قال بس
خليل : تستاهلين يالهبلة ولا عمرك تسبيني وأنتي الثالنية يالخبلة تتهاويشين على طول 
العنود مومصدقة ولينة ودها تذبح خليل لأنه وقع بينهم قامو من السرير لكن خليل دفهم بقوة لسرير مرة ثانية بعدها أنهد حيلهم وأرقدوا أما خليل توه بيطلع لمح أن فيه أحد ثاني 
خليل : السلام عليكم نورة كيف حلك 
نورة : الحمدلله بخير 
الجازي : أحم أحم 
خليل لف وجها يسوي روحه ما يدري : هلا والله بالغلا كله 
الجازي : وعليكم السلام جد طلعت على حقيقتك سوسة 
خليل : نعم نعم شكله اليوم فيه ثالثة بتنطق 
الجازي أطلعت بسرعة ونورة لا زالت بالغرفة 
خليل : شكلك أنتي الثالثة 
نورة : لا لا بطلع الحين 
أطلعت نورة بسرعة وخليل فقع ضحك فرحان بهذا الموقف 
خليل : أوههههههههه الجازي راح تأخذ موقف مو كويس عني الله يقطع هالبزارة وين الرزانة وين الرجولة يبي لي الكثير عشان أردها 
طلع خليل من الغرفة بعد ما لحف لينة والعنود لازال بقلبه حنية 

ننتقل للحريم تحت الي جالسين يعدون الفطور
الجوهرة : أنشاء الله يعيدها لنا من أيام كانت وايد حلوة 
منيرة : أما أن زهقت من الجلسة أهني ملل 
شيماء : أي والله يا يمه كانت حلوة كثير الله لا يفرقنا ولا يبعدنا من بعض وراح نشوف الكثير من هذي الأيام 
منيرة منقهرة : وش عليك يا شيماء ما عندك ولد متغرب عنك ولا أنا ولدي وليد متغرب عني 
شيماء : أي والله الله يعينك من كثر ماتكلمينه أشتقتي له 
منيرة : شو قصدك يعني 
شيماء : الي على راسه ريشه يتحسسها 
جد منيرة ما كلمت وليد كثير ممكن مرة بس 
شيماء : أمي والله الي زعلانة جد من الروحة هي قمر الي مو مخلية أمها 
الجوهرة : الله يعينها مفارق الأحباب مو سهل ولا 
سارة : والله أنك صادقة يا أمي مفارق الأهل مو سهل وهي بعد ما راح تشوفها ألا بعد سنة على الأقل إذا ماكان أكثر خلوها تجلس جنبها ولا تقولون لها شي وأن كان فيه شي خلوني أسويه عنها 
منيرة تبي تصطاد بالماي العكر 
منيرة : والله أنك طيبة يا أوخيتي على نياتك اتلاقين أمها تحشيها كلام عنك وتنبها كيف تسرق زوجك منك فهمي يالغبية 
شيماء بخاطرها : جد أنك خبيثة ما تحترمين أحد ولا أحد يا من عليك 
شيماء : والله جد يا سارة أنتبهي ترا أم قمر جالسة تحذر قمر 
سارة خافت كيف شيماء تقول لها كذا شيماء 
سارة : أنتي يا شيماء تقولين كذا أنتي أخر وحدة أنتظر منها هالكلام 
شيماء : والله جد الي أقوله لك وإذا تبين أتصدقين تعالي وياي
منيرة فرحانة شيماء من صفها وهي الي دوم ضدها*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*راحت شيماء وسارة لغرفة قمر الي كانت هي فيها مع أمها وكان الباب مفتوح أشوي يقدر الواحد يشوف منه ويسمع** 
شيماء : يالله حطي أذنك وسمعي الهمس والدس عليك وعرفي منو الي يحبك والي كرهك 
سارة مستغربة وش قلب شيماء كذا معقولة شيماء أم وجهين( راح نشوف) 
جلست سارة تسمع وتشوف قمر الي كانت نسدحة بحضن أمها تبكي وأمها أتكلمها 

قمر : يمه ليه تقولين لي كذا أنا والله أعزها وأحبها زي أختي الي أكبر مني ووالله أني أحبها هي حسستني أني بين أهلي وناسي سارة ما فيه مثلها حبوبة وأم رحيمة تخيلي يمه تعد أعيالي زي أعيالها ما تفرق بينهم أبد وتقول لي أني أنا زي أم للجازي ويعقوب وعيالها قصدي أعيالي الجازي ويعقوب هم يقولون لي نفس الكلام يقولون لي أمي يمه أدعي لي أنه الفرحة الي أنا فيها تدوم علي 
أم قمر : يا رب أحفظ بنتي وكمل لها عقلها ولا تخلي الناس تخرب بينها وبين سارة يا رب
قمر : أمين يمه راح أشتاق لك والله يمه تعالوا لنا أرجوك 
أم قمر : شو بتأولي أنتي أنشاء الله أن كان فيه نصيب جينا لكم 
كملت قمر بكى بحضن أمها مو مصدقة أنا الأيام مضت كذا 
أما سارة جلست تبكي للمشهد الي شافته وشيماء أطالعها وفرحانة في نفس الوقت أن سارة عاقلة وفاهمة وتحبها كثير 
مشت سارة وهي في عيونها دموع تسيل على خدها الجميل وشيماء وراها أتجهو للمطبخ ومنيرة تتحرا ردتهم وتدعي أن خطتها أنجحت 
الجوهرة : وش فيك يا بنيتي وش صاير أحد سوا لك شي 
منيرة والأبتسامة شاقة حلجها : أكيد أعرفت قمر على حقيقتها وعرفت أمها على خبثها وحقدها 
شيماء : أي والله أعرفتهم على حقيقتهم 
فجرت سارة الدموع الي بداخلها لأنهار جلست تبكي وحضنت شيماء تبي أحد يحضنها بس 
وفي هذي الأثناء أدخلت قمر وأمها أي كانت هم دموع قمر على خدها 
منيرة تترقب الهوشة والصراخ 
منيرة (بخاطرها): أخيرا راح يطيح أحد أركان هالعيلة أخيرا 
شيماء اول ما شافت قمر هزت سارة وأشرت لها على قمر سارة أرفعت راسها منيرة تترقب بصمت ومتعة أتجهت سارة لقمر وقمر مستغربة وتسأل أشفيك سارة خبريني 
سارة أحضنت قمر بقوة وجلست تبكي أما الدموع فهي دموع ما في أحلى منها دموع دموع أنا أتمنى تنوجد فيني على طول دموع تغسل الأحزان والهموم تشيل كل الألام الي بالقلب تمسح الحقد والضغينة دموع لو تنشرى كان أنا أول من يشتريها هذي الدموع دموع الفرح أيه دموع فرح سارة فرحانة وكل جزء من جسمها فرحان قمر ما خيبت ظنها أطلعت أفضل بكثير مماكانت تظن 
قمر من شافت سارة تبكي خافت أن أحد صار له شي 
قمر : سارة حبيبتي قولي لي وش صاير 
سارة : قمر سامحيني أرجوك سامحيني يا أختي أنا ما أستاهل حبك هذا 
قمر ما قاومت وجلست تبكي معاها هي لوحدها كانت تبكي على أمها فما بالكم الحين حبيبتها تصيح عشانها 
أما منيرة جالسة مقهورة وتعبس وجها كانت تظن أن الحرب بتقوم لكن هيهات أي والله هيهات سارة وقمر سمن على عسل ما تقدر تفرق بينهم وشيماء هي السبب في هذا كله أنسانة نبيلة وحبوبة وفيها من الشهامة والحب الكثير عشان كذا تغمر الكل بحبها 
أم قمر مو فاهمة شي لكنها متأكدةأن الي يصير خيرلبنتها وفي نفس أطالع شيماء الي كانت فرحانة 
أم قمر : شيماء شيماء 
شيماء : هلا خالتي 
أم قمر شو لي صاير 
شيماء : ما فيه شي ء شر كل هذا خير والفضل لله ثم لك 
أرفعت سارة وجها والدموع تسيل من عينها وراحت صوب عنتها أم قمر وحضنتها 
سارة : والله أنك أم عظيمة ولو فيه جائزة تساويك كان جبتها لك لكن ما فيه لكن أشكرك أنا على هديتك لي قمر قمر حبيبتي 
أم قمر مو فاهمة لكن الدموع أسبقتها قبل لا تفهم 
نترك الحريم وبكاهم ونروح لفيصل الي كان فرحان حيل وجالس على البحر 
فيصل بخاطره : ماأحلى هاليوم شفت فيه حبيبتي ويا حلات شوفتي لها جد أنا كنت أبيها كذا سبحان الله أول شي كنت أبي صاحبة هالعيون الي شفتها بالبحر في وسطه ما فيه 
أحد جنبنا كانت حشيمة وخايفة بنفس الوقت لكن قولها كان كبير كبيربس ما قدرت أنسى عيونها حتى يوم أهلي قالوا لقوا لي الي بتسعدني ما كنت أبيها بسبب صاحبة العيون الي قلت فيها 
بسهم أجفانه رمانــــــــي فذبت من هجره وبينه(بعده) 
إن مت مالي سواه خصم لأنه قاتلي بعينـــــه 
ويوم أني عرفت أنها هي نفسها صاحبة العيون فرحة حيل وعلى طول قلت لأهلي أبيها أبيها لقيتها ببيتنا مع أختي ويوم بتطل تخاطبت وياها ولقيت ما فيه أحسن من قولها عشان كذا قلت في قولها
ولما ألتقينا والبحر موعدلنا تعجب رائي الدر حسنا ولاقطه
فمن لؤلؤ تجلوه عند ابتسامها ومن لؤلؤ عند الحديث تساقطه
ولما رحنا نخطبها ووافقوا جيت أبي أشوفها مع أني عارف أنها حسناء وحورية من حواري الأرض لكن كنت أبي أروي لو القليل من العشق الي بقلبي لها ويوم كملت صورتها الي ما كنت أتصورها فيها فرحت كثير جد كنت أبيها تتصرف زي البنات الصغار ويكون قولها كالكبار والحمدلله الله وفقني لهذا الشيء وبعدها راح أقول فيها هالقول
خذوني لها قلبي تفطر شوق يامن يوصل لهفة العشاق للمعشوق 
ياليت لي جنحان أرفرف بالسماء وأقصد حماها كل مسى وشروق 
ما أعجبك ما أعجبك يا ضياء العين عند شوفتك القلب يرفرف دوم
في هذا الوقت جاء أحمد للبحر ولقا فيصل جالس لوحده 
أحمد : هلا بالعاشق الولهان كيف حالك 
فيصل : هذا هو حالي وش رايك فيه جالس لوحدي أوسي نفسي أبي أرد للسعودية وأنتوا هم ردوا عشان أجيكم والشيخ معاي يملك لي على ضياء عيني 
أحمد : الله الله وش حلو هالكلام لمين هالشي 
فيصل : وش رايك يعني كل هذا لمعشوقتي الي عشقتها عمتك 
أحمد : هاههههههههههههههههههه وش تقول أقول عاد تسنع توك ما ملكت عليها ما يحق لك تتكلم عنها كذا 
فيصل : شكلك ما دريت توني كنت عندكم وشفتها الرؤية الشرعية ومن بعدها زاد همي زود أتحرى الرجوع للأوطان أرجوك أحمد طلعني من هذا الجو الي أنا فيه 
أحمد : همممممم أيه لقيتها مو أنت قلت بتتحداني بالجيت سكي خلاص يالله قوم 
فيصل : أوههههههههه ما شاء الله عليك ما تنسى بس خلاص يالله بس الله يرضى عليك ناد لينة خلها تشوف هزيمتك 
أحمد : هههههههههه بناديها بس مو عشان تشوف هزيمتي عشان تشوف هزيمتك أنت 
راح أحمد لشاليهم ينادي الشعب يشوفون السباق 
أحمد : طق طق 
الجوهرة : حياك ولدي أحمد 
أحمد : هلا والله بيديده كيف حالك 
الجوهرة : الحمدلله بخير وأنت 
أحمد : والله نبشرك بخير بس قليلي جديده وين لينة 
الجوهرة : نايمة فوق حتى الفطور ما أفطرت مع العنود 
أحمد : أجل عن أذنك بروح لهم 
طلع أحمد اهم فوق ودق الباب 
الجازي : منو 
أحمد : أنا أخو البرنسيسه الجازي 
الجازي : هلا والله بخوي أسمح لي ما لأقدر أدخلك البنات كلهم هون 
أحمد : أجل سلمي لي عليهم وقومي لينة لأني راح أتسابق مع خطيبها الحين وبهزمه خليها تجي تقول له هارد لك وتقول لي مبروك 
الجازي : أنشاء الله بس هلا هلا اول شي أهتم بنفسك وثنين وهو الأهم أهزمهم كلهم 
أحمد: تامرين أمر يالبرنسيسه 
عائشة + غادة : وأحنا مالنا رب 
أحمد : منوا أنتو
عائشة : أنا عائشة وهذي أختك غادة 
أحمد : والله السموحة ولا تزعلون أنتوا موا برسيسات مثل الجازي أنتوا الوصايف لها 
غادة : لا أحلف بس أنت 
أحمد : هههههههه أسف يالله رقيناكم شقول عنكم إذا الشعر هو الي وصفكم مو أنا 
عائشة : وش قال عني 
أحمد : ما يصلح من ورا الباب 
غادة : خلاص بفتح الباب بس تقول 
أحمد : أنتي فتحي وما عليك
أفتحوا الباب والبنات كلهم تغطوا والعنود صحت هم مع لينة 
أحمد : أما أنتي يا عائشة فقال عنك 
أيا دهر خبرني بحقك واشفني فسهام فكري في أمورك طائشة
أيحل أني في المحبة ميــــــت وحبيبتي من بعد موتي عائشــة
عائشة : الله كل هذا لي 
أحمد : والله لو تبين زود بقولك لكن خليها تجي عفوية 
غادة : وأنا ليه نسيتني 
أحمد : أما أنتي فيك قالوا 
غادة ذات دلال ومــرح يجد الناعت فيها ما أقترح 
خلقت من كل شيء عجب طيب بل ليت فيه مطرح
زانها الله بوجــــه ملئــت فيها أيات غريبات الملاح 
وسلامتكم 
غادة : والله أني أحبك يا أخوي موت ما قصرت 
الجازي : كل هذا لي وأنا 
أحمد : أنا الي بلشت روحي أما أنتي ففيه الي راح يتغزل فيك على طول 
الجازي : شو قصدك 
أحمد : والله مو قصدي شي بس أرجوكم عجلو تراني تأخرت على الرجال 
لينة : أي رجال 
أحمد : أوه أنا جاي لك أقول لك تعالي شوفي السباق بيني وبين فيصل 
لينة : فيصل 
العنود : أيه فيصل يالله قومي وحتى حنا بنقوم معك نبي نشوفه 
لينة : لا ما حد رايح معي بس أنا 
الجازي : أقول ما عليكم منها قوموا يالله بنروح يالله أحمد خلنا نمشي وهي بتجلس أهني 
مشوا ولينة أركضت وراهم 
لينة : أحمد حبيبي لا تخليه يفوز عليك أنت الي فوز 
أحمد : أنشاء الله عمتي 
نورة : أول مرة أشوف وحدة تقول كذا 
لينة : أنتي ما عليك راح تعرفين منوا الي بيفوز
راحوا البنات للبحر وبعدها أستعد أحمد وفيصل لسباق الي كان محدد فيه البداية والنهاية 
الشباب هم جاو يشجعون أحمد وفيصل 
خليل : أحمد أحمد 
أحمد : هلا 
خليل : أرجوك أهزم فيصل وخل بعض الناس يزعلون وينقهرون أحمد : تامر أمر يا ولد عمي 
فيصل : ده بعيد عن شنبك 
بدأالسباق والشباب تشجيع قوي في البداية كانت الغلبة لأحمد وفيصل كان خلفه مباشرة لكن عند الرجعة فيصل تغلب على أحمد الي تأخر أشوي 
لينة فرحانة فيصل بيفوز 
تقدم فيصل زيادة ما بقى شي ويفوز بالسباق لكن أحمد ضرب الدباب البحري مال فيصل أدى أنا فيصل يطيح من الدباب الكل شهق من الخوف كانت الضربة قوية أحمد خاف ما كان يظن هذا بيصير على طول غطس يبي ينقذ فيصل , حمل فيصل بالدباب ماله وفيصل مغمى عليه وصله للشاطئ بعدها جلس يسوي له الأسعافات الأولية 
طبعا الكل متجمع وخايف لينة من شافت هالموقف وهي تبكي والعنود والجازي يهدونها أما الشباب خايفين كثير على فيصل الي ما يتحرك ولا يعطي أي ردة فعل (طبعا الي ما أحد يعرفه أنا فيصل الحمدلله ما جاه شي لكن جاه بعض الخدوش وهو متهو مغمى عليه بس أمسوي روحه مغمى عليه أو ميت لكن حب يسويه تمثيلية عليهم وبلحظة معينة بيقوم يفرحهم إذا أقلبوها كلهم مناحة )
طبعا الوضع كان بكى الكل متأثر والي زايد الطين بلة هي لينة الي ما وقفت بكى أحمد الحين بيحط فمه بفم فيصل يبي يسوي له تنفس صناعي حط فمه بفم فيصل فيصل عرف الوضع الي صاير وعلى طول دفع أحمد 
فيصل : يع شايفني حرمة تبوسني 
الكل يطالع فيصل مستغرب بعد 3-5 ثواني الكل فهم أنه كان يكذب لينة أطالعه وهي تبكي الحين تبكي دموع فرح وهو يوم شافها ندم على الي سواه لها لكن الشباب ما خلوه 
يعقوب +خليل +عبدالرحمن : يالكذاب
شالوا الشباب فيصل وقطوه بالبحر عشان يتأدب 
الي كانوا فرحانين جد لينة وأحمد الي خاف من الي سواه في فيصل
جلسوا الشباب لعب كرة قدم والبنات راحوا يتمشون 
العنود : الله الله على الحب كل هذا عشان كان بيموت 
لينة : شب أنتي يعل الموت يجيك أنتي
العنود : وينك يا فيصل تشوف مرتك شمسويه لنا عشانك 
الجازي + نورة : ههههههههههه 
نورة : بس جد كان شكله ميت يصلح ممثل 
ريم : جد فكرته مات بس الحمدلله هو بخير مبروك يا عميمة 
لينة : بسبب سلامة فيصل راح أعزمكم على بوظة 
الجازي: جد بخيلة بس بوظة المفروض تعطين كل وحدة مائة ريال 
لينة : تأمرين أمر بعطيك أياها إذا حجت البقر على أقرونها*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الكل : هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ننتقل لبو وليد الي جالس مع منيرة لوحدهم 
خالد : ها وش قلتي على الجازي 
منيرة : شتقول أنت وليد ماهو متزوج الجازي 
خالد : ليه ما يتزوجها ماهي ناقصة أي شيء أخلاق وجمال ونسب 
منيرة : لا يعني لا ولدي ما يأخذبنت سارة وع
خالد : قولي كذا يا بنت أي يا بنت البنات يفهمون يا حرمه خلك عن هذي الأمور الصغيرة وكبري عقلك 
منيرة : لا ما ياخذها ما أدري شو عاجبك فيها ما فيها حلا ولا شي 
خالد : عاد شوفي أن قال ولدك يبيها راح نخطبها مع أني بديت بهذا الموضوع 
منيرة : كيف يعني 
خالد : كلمت أخوي وهو أموافق 
منيرة : أجل ليه تقول لي طبعا لقوا غنيمة حلوة 
خالد : مالت عليك أنتي وغنيمتك ياليتهم والله يوافقون على ولدك ويعطونه هالدانة الي عندهم 
منيرة : والله ولدي ما ينتضر أحد يوافق عليه بنات واجد يتمنونه 
خالد : يالله عاد بكلم ولدك الحين ونشوف رايه 
خالد : يتصل على وليد 
وليد : السلام عليكم 
خالد : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك ياولدي أنشاء الله بخير 
وليد : أبشرك يبا أنا بخير 
خالد : ترا بنمشي الفجر اليوم وبنوصل عقب بكرة تحرانا ترانا مشتاقين كثير 
وليد : أبشر يباه وأحنا أكثر مشتاقين 
خالد : يا ولدي أبشرك لقيت لك وحدا تستاهلك وأنت تستاهلها 
وليد : قصدك زواج 
خالد : أجل وشوا أبي أشوف أحفادي المهم البنت هي بنت عمك الجازي وش رايك 
وليد : بخاطره : الجازي بنت جميلة وحلوة أتزوجها وأقهر حنين الخاينة الي حبيتها وكل قطرة دم تشهد في هذا 
الوليد : يباه أنا أموافق 
خالد : ألف مبروك يا ولدي تستاهل بنت عمك 
منيرة أسحبت السماعة من خالد : وليد شتقول أنت 
وليد : أمي أتكلمني أنتي حيا أجل 
منيرة هدت السماعة لأن كلام وليد عورها كثير وكلام شيماء ما كان غلط 
خالد : هلا وليد وش قلت لأمك 
وليد : لا ما فيه شي وأنا أبي بنت عمي وتراني أتحراكم تردون 
خالد : يالله فمان الله 
ننتقل لغرفة يوسف الي كانت معاه سارة 
يوسف : بقول لك شي يا سارة بس لا يطلع 
سارة : أبشر شنو
يوسف : بنتك جاهاعريس 
سارة : الجازي جاها عريس 
يوسف : أيه 
سارة : أكيد خليل 
يوسف : وش دخل خليل بالسالفة هم تقدموا للبنت
سارة : لا بس كنت أتوقع خليل 
يوسف : والله والنعم في خليل لكن الي تقدم ماهو خليل الي تقدم لها الوليد 
سارة تضايقت من أسمه مو عشانه لكن عشان أمه الحسودة
سارة : بنتي ما تأخذ وليد 
يوسف : على طول لا وليه بالله 
سارة : من دون أي سبب 
يوسف لا لازم فيه سبب 
سارة : البنت أن جا أحد ياخذها ما تروح للرجال لوحده لكن لبيتهم كله راح تتزوج البيت كله والبيت الي فيه أمنيرة بناتي ما يروحون له 
يوسف : عقلي يا مرا وأنا ما أقدر أرد أخوي 
سارة : ياليتها شيماء هي الي تبي بنتي كان أوديها من دون أي جهاز لبيتهم لكن منيرة لا راح أدمر حياة بنتي
يوسف : أنتي فكري وأستهدي بالله 
طلع يوسف من الغرفة وراح يتغدى مع الرجال اليوم هذا مر بسرعة على ناس ومر ببطئ على ناس 
عبدالرحمن وعمر مر عليهم بسرعة أما خليل ببطئ وكل منهم له سبب
أما عبدالرحمن وعمر جالسين الحين على البحر كلا شارد عن الثاني بأحلامه 
عمر بخاطره : مسرع ما مرت هالأيام وقضت كذا جد كانت حلوة كثير لكن كل شيء ولازم له نهاية ,لا لا أمري أنا ما راح ينتهي وأن كانت له نهاية أنا الي بنهيه بأسلوبي بس حرام كيف بصبر هالأسنين كذا من دون ما أشوفها ولا أتخاطب معها صحيح أني هنا ما أكلمها لكني أشوفها وأحيانا أكلمها بالغلط بس يكفي أني أشوفها وكلام العيون يكفيني والله, كم موقف صار لي وياها بالمزرعة كانت خايفة ويوم جيتها تخيلتها بزرة صغيرة تصيح تعور القلب وبعد ساعات أدافع عنها وتروح المستشفى هي الله ما أحلاها من أيام , لا حرام تنتهي هذي الأيام أحبها والله أحبها هي الوحيدة الي ما لأقدر على بعدها ريم يا محلى أسمك ريم والله أني كل ما أذكره أطير بالهوا أحس أني أطعم هالأسم ياالله هذا حالي مع أسمها كيف أجل أن لمستها ولا كلمتها 
جلس عمر يبتسم أما عن مجنون نورة فهو يفكر في نفس اللحظات الي كان عمر يفكر فيها
عبدالرحمن بخاطره: وش صاير لي أنا ما أقدر أفكر ولا أنام ولا أسولف مع العالم كل هذا بسبتك أنتي بس أنتي الي شقلبتي كياني فوق تحت قمت أحب الي تحبينه وأسامح الكل وصرت رومانسي زيادة عن اللزوم وقمت أقول الشعر كل هذا من عشقي لك جد أنا عاشقها أعشقك نورة أعشقك بس خلاص هالأيام راحت الي كانت تجمعنا صح أني ما أكلمك ولا أجلس معك لكن يكفيني أنك قريبة مني بنفس البيت الي أنا فيها الهوا الي تتنفسين منه أتنفسه أ،ا يا حلاته من هوا عذب وصافي يكفيني أجلس جنبك طول العمر وأكون راضي ليه ما تحسين فيني في هذي اللحظات حسي لو بقليل من الحرارة الي بقلبي تعبتني ودي تنفجر فيك وتشوفين الشوق الي أحمله لك 
عبدالرحمن يتضحك من الموقف الي صار له مع نورة يوم أغمى عليها وهو هم أغمى عليه ويتذكر غيرتها
عبدالرحمن : يا محلاها من أيام 
عمر : أي والله يا محلاها من أيام 
عبدالرحمن ": شتقول 
عمر : لا ما أقول شي بس ليه أنت مبتسم 
عبدالرحمن : تذكرت موقف وأبتسمت وانت ليه تبتسم 
عمر: هم مثلك تذكرت موقف ويا حلو هالمواقف الي هنا يسوريا لكن الدنيا تسير بعكس الي تبيه يوم تصالحك ويوم تزعل عليك 
عبدالرحمن : صح لازم نكيف روحنا معاها يوم الي تصالحنا نغتنم كل الفرص ويوم الي تزعل نحاول نراضيها ولا نطمع زود بعطاياها
كملوا الشباب ليلتهم الأخيرة على البحر أما خليل كان جالس بالغرفة زهقان من هذي الليلة الي مو راضية تخلص يبي يرد السعودية يبي يتزوج الجازي ويطير معاها أي مكان بعيد عن الناس هو وياها بس 
لكن خليل ما يدري الي راح يصير له بالسعودية 
أما البنات فكل وحدة معاها هم تفكر فيه وما أبي أدخل كثير بتفكيرهم أحس عيب البنت حيائها مايرضى لها أحخل أي واحد بتفكيرها لذلك أعزف عن قول أي شي منهم لكن أقول شي واحد كلهم يفكرون فيه إلا الجازي الي تتحرى الروحة بسرعة 
يقولون بقلبهم هالكلام 
ياراحلا وجميل الصبر يتبعه **** هل من سبيل إلى لقياك يتفق
ما أنصفتك دموعي وهي دامية**** ولا وفى لك قلبي وهو يحترق
من الفجر الكل صحا وصلوا الفجر أمهم خليل وكلنت قرائته جميلة مرا بعدها حملو ا الأغراض وودعوا الديار وقمر ودعت أمها وداع حار جدا بكى الكثير , الحمدلله بعد يومين عند العصر أوصلوا للسعودية وكان بأستقبالهم وليد وسامي زوج ليلى*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووو علي القصة

ولا تطولين علينا بالتكمله

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم بو فيصل


عالتواصل الحلو منك


ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء السادس عشر*
*سامي من شاف ولده حمدان ما قدر يوقف مكانه طار له بسرعة فتح الباب له وأول من نزل حمدان** 
حمدان : يباه يباه وش قدر فرحان اليوم خلاص ما في أبتعاد عنك للأبد 
سامي تغيرت ملا محهمن بعد ما كان فرحان أنقلب إلى حزين تذكر مرضه والفترة ألي محدده له في هذي الدنيا 
حمدان : يباه وش فيك 
سامي : ما فيني شي بس تضايقت من فراقكم لي لفترة طويلة 
ضم حمدان أبوه وقبل راسه ويده 
سامي : الله يبارك فيك يا وليدي , وين أمك وخواتك 
حمدان : بسيارة خالي خالد 
خليل : ما ودي أعطلك بس لازم أسلم عليك , السلام عليكم 
خليل: حضن سامي 
سامي :وعليكم السلام أهلييين خليل كيف حالك إنشاء الله بخير
خليل : الحمدلله أبشرك
وليد : أهلين بالطش والرش والبيض المفقش 
خليل : أهلين وليد وين يا شيخ والله عليك حق 
وليد : خيرها بغيرها 
تعانق وليد وخليل 
سلطان : وأنا ماحد بيعانقني ولا مالي رب
سامي : أنت سيدهم كلهم تعال قرب
سلطان : السلام عليكم 
حضن سامي ولده سلطان , سلطان قام يبكي 
سامي : ليه البكاء الحين 
سلطان : ما أدري يا يبه أحس أبي أحضنك بقوة وأصيح 
سامي : خلك رجال وهذي شكلها أمك جاية لا تشوفك كذا 
سلطان : إنشاء الله يبه خلاص بمسح أدموعي 
مسح سلطان دموعه وليلى أقبلت مع منال وريم 
ريم : السلام عليكم 
سامي : وعليكم السلام هلا بالأميرة ريم الحمدلله على السلامة
حبت ريم راس أبوها 
ريم : الله يسلمك يباه
سامي : هلا بالغالية منال 
منال : السلام عليكم 
سامي : وعليكم السلام حمدلله على السلامة 
منال : الله يسلمك يبه 
حبت منال راس أبوها 
الكل متجمع حول سامي وليلى 
سامي : ليلى 
ليلى : ............
سامي : حبيبتي
ليلى : نعم وش فيك 
سامي : أسف والله ما قدرت أجيكم أنشغلت كثير
ليلى : قبلنا أسفك إذا زي ما قلت 
قرب سامي جهة ليلى توها ليلى بتحب راسه راح حب راسها ويدها 
خليل : بس هذا الي قدرت عليه نبي أكثر 
سامي : لا الباقي في البيت ومشفر بعد 
الكل ضحك
وليد : هلا بعميمة 
ليلى : السلام عليكم كيف حالك 
وليد : وعليكم السلام أبشرك بخير 
كملوا سلامهم داخل بيت الجوهرة
وليد : والله مشتاقين لكم كثير , الحين صح رجع للبيت حياة برجعتكم للبيت ولا وش ءايك يالجوهرة 
الجوهرة : أحنا أكثر يا وليدي وبعدين ماحد قال لك تجلس لوحدك هنا 
وليد : والله جالس أرعا حلالكم أنا وسامي
وليد : وين أهلي 
عبدالرحمن : راحوا لبيتكم 
وليد : أجل أستأذنكم 
سامي : وأحنا بعد يالله ليلى نادي العيال أتحراكم بالسيارة 
الجوهرة : وين ياوليدي تو الناس 
سامي : وين يا عمتي خذتوا مني مرتي قرابة الشهرين وتقولين تو الناس أساسا قولوا الحمدلله كنت باخذها من السيارة على طول للبيت لكن قلت خلينا نجلس معكم أشوي والحين نتحمدلكم السلامة مرة ثانية 
الجوهرة : الله يسلمك 
عبدالوهاب: سامي لا تنسى بكرة فيه عشاء عندنا 
سامي : راح أفكر أجيكم ولا لا أبي أشبع من أهلي سلام 
طلع سامي وعياله وليد راح لبيتهم الكل تفرق كلن راح بيته يرتاح 
وليد خش بيتهم وسمع أمه أتصارخ 
منيرة : شفت ولدك أول ما جينا راح لأمك وأخوانك وأحنا ما جا يسلم علينا 
خالد : والله أنتي الي لزمتي تجين على طول للبيت كان رحتي تحمدتي السلامة لأمي وأختي وحريم أخواني 
منيرة : خلاص أنفقعت مرارتي زهقت منهم طول الرحلة أمقابل بعض مليت منهم 
وليد : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 
منيرة : توه يتفرغ يقولون من لقى أحبابه نسى أصحابه 
خالد : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات هلا والله بالمعرس
وليد حب راس أبوه ولما أقبل لأمه يبي يحب راسها 
منيرة : خالد أحنا أنتهينا من هالسالفة وليد مو متزوجها
وليد بخاطره: يارب رحماك رحماك توهم جايين وبدا الخناق وليه هي مو راضية على الجازي هذي زينة البنات 
حب وليد راس أمه 
منيرة : وليد أسمعني زين مانت متزوجها 
وليد : يمه أنتو توكم جاين أستهدوا بالله وهالسالفة بعدين أنكملها وين خواتي وعمر 
منيرة : شفهم فوق رح أشبع منهم 
وليد : لا خلاص بجلس جنبك 
نورة : شنه هذا صوت الغلاي وليد 
وليد : ليه فيه أحد يقدر يقلد صوتي 
سلمت نورة على أخوها وجا وراها عبدالله وعمر و هيبة سلموا على أخوهم 
هيبة : يالخاين ليه ما جيت لنا 
وليد : مازلتي شيطانة أنتي ما علمك السفر شي 
هيبة : إلا علمني وأول شي علمني أياه هو معزتك عندي 
قام وليد وقبل يد أخته 
وليد : أجل خلاص أي رحلة ثانية بروح وياكم 
هيبة : ما أتوقع بتشوف زي هالرحلة جد أستانسنة 
منيرة : وين أستانسنة وحريم عمامك معانا وعيالهم و
وليد : اللهم طولك ياروح سلام عليكم بروح أشم هوا 
خلونا نروح عند خليل
خليل : الحين ماعندكم عذر خلاص
شيماء : لهذي الدرجة مستعجل خلنا ننتظر حتى نهاية العطلة 
العنود : وأنتي صادقة يا يمة
العنود وشيماء يتساسرون
شيماء : طالعيه شوفي وجها قلب 
العنود : يمه انا أخاف من خليل إذا قلب وجها 
شيماء : صبري خلينا نزيد بعد 
شيماء : خليل ترى بقول لك شي بس مو تزعل وترى الدنيا يوم لك ويوم عليك
خليل : يمه تراكي خرعتيني وشالسالفة 
شيماء تحاول تسوي روحها متضايقة 
شيماء : الجازي 
خليل : وش فيها 
شيماء: فيه أحد خطبها 
خليل ضرب الطاولة الي جنبه بقوة : لا لا أنتي تكذبين علي تبيني أستجن 
العنود : جد والله فيه أحد خطبها
خليل : شتقولون أنتوا وربي لو تكذبون راح أسوي شي ما شفتوه أبد 
العنود بينها وأمها : يمه ما قلتلك ترى ولدك مايعرفك إذا جاته الحالة بيطبق الكارتيه علينا 
شيماء : خليل : أنت الي خطبتها مو 
خليل : أرجوك إذا بتلعبين علي لعبي في أي شي إلا الجازي.
يدق جوال خليل*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*خليل : ألوووو*
*وليد : هلا خليل عسى ما أزعجتك 
خليل : أفا عليك وهذا كلام ينقال
الوليد : لا بس توك جاي من سفر وأدق عليك 
خليل : ما بينا شي ألا أشفيك 
وليد : والله ياولد عمي متضايق كثير وأبي أحد أجلس وياه 
خليل : شغل سياؤتك هذاني جيتك حتى أنا فيه ناس يبون يشيبون راسي وأبي أقول لك سالفة 
وليد : يله أجل أنا بالسيارة
خليل : فمان الله 
شيماء : منوا يكلمك
خليل : الوليد بطلع وياه 
شيماء : توك جاي من طريق وبتطلع 
خليل : أرحم لي من كلامكم بس يمه الله يرضى عليك عجلي بموضوعي تراني قلقان وأحس أن شي راح يصير 
شيماء: ليش يمه 
خليل : أخر يوم لنا بسوريا حلمت حلم أزعجني كثير 
شيماء : قوله يا ولدي تراني شاطرة بالتأويل
خليل : يمه حلمت أني كنت جالس بالبحر لوحدي ثم أشوف الناس كلهم يدخلون للبحر وكل واحد يدخل ما يرجع أبد لأهله يدورون عليه يمكن شهور ولا سنين لكن مافيه أي فايدة وأنا أتفرج عليهم ما أتحرك من مكاني لكني صرت واحد من هالناس الي يدخلون للبحر لقيت عالم عجيب لكنه مرعب بهدلني وبهدل حياتي كلها أسمع فيه صوت أحد ينلديني لكن مااقدر أميزه لكن بعد كذا أسنين ميزته لقيته هو أنتي جالسة عند الشاطئ تدعين لي أني أطلع من هالمحيط الي ضعت فيه وسبحان الله جاتني وحدة من الحواري الي بالبحر أسمها روز أسألتني أنت خليل قلت لها أيه نعم قالت أنا جاية من طرف أمك وأنا الي بنقذك بعدها أنقطع الحلم وصحيت من النوم على صوت ولدك أدحيم 
شيماء : حاطه يدها على قلبها وشكلها كان متضايق لكنه حاولت تعدل من شكلها
خليل : ها يمه وش تأويلك 
شيماء : والله ياولدي أنشاء الله خير لكن الي فهمته 
يدق جرس خليل : خليل : أوووووووووووه أسف بطلع لك الحين سلام 
خليل : يمه بعدين قولي لي سلام 
طلع خليل وشيماء منقبض قلبها 
العنود : الحلم ما فيه خير صح يمه 
شيماء : ما أدري شقولك لك يا يمه لكن فيه خير كثير لنا بس قبله فيه شر عظيم الله يصبر أخوك عليه ومفتاح الحل عند المرة الي ذكر أسمها أخوك روز
العنود : الله يستر يا يمه 
خليل مع الوليد بالسيارة 
وليد : أسف ولد عمي أخرتك هذا الي بتقوله مو 
خليل : جد أسف 
وليد : عذرك غير مقبول وعشان أقبله أعزمني في أي مكان نشرب فيه قهوة ونجلس لوحدنا فيه 
خليل: خلاص روح لشارع الظهران هناك فيه مدينة القهوة
وليد : سرا يالذيب 
دخل وليد مع خليل للكافيه 
وليد : أبي ديلي جويس وأنت 
خليل : هم مثلك بس وشو هذا 
وليد : هذا عصير ما فيه مثله إلا يوم واحد بالسنة كل يوم طعم 
خليل : أنت تصدقهم 
وليد : أحد ما خذ منهم شي خلنا نصدقهم لكن جد تعال بكرة هنا وأطلب العصير تلاقيه غير
خليل : تعال ما قلت لي وش فيك متضايق
وليد : يا أخي أمي من جاو وهي حاطة دوبها دوبي ما أدري شقول لك حتى بسوريا ما كلمتني ولا مرة إلا مرة بالغلط وأيضا جلست أتصارخ ما أدري ليه هي معي كذا 
خليل : حرام عليك يا وليد أمك طيبة وتحبكم كلكم لكن يمكن مزاجها مو رايق ولا أنت تبي شي وهي ماتبيه 
وليد : والله ما أدري لكن جد هي تبي شي وأنا أبي شي ثاني مو بمعنى الكلمة ابيه لكن المفروض أسويه خلاص أنا كبرت وخلصت جامعة وأشتغل الحين مع عمامي
خليل : قول والله لا يكون الي ببالي 
وليد : شنو الي ببالك 
خليل : الزواج بعد يبي لها ذكاء
وليد : أيه 
خليل فرح لولد عمه وقام يحضنه 
خليل: أخيرا بتفتح لنا المجال كنت هم على قلبنا أخيرا فكرت وكويس بالمرة أن وأنت 
وليد : جد والله حتى أنت من الي أسلبت قلب ولد عمي 
خليل : تبي تعرف منهي هي إنسانة 
وليد : الي يقول جبت شي جديد أدري أنها أنسانة 
خليل : وليد وال يرحم والديك تراني ما عمري تكلمت عنها لأي أحد خلني أتكلم براحتي 
وليد : أسف أسلم 
خليل /: هي الي أرسلت سهمها وغرزته بقلبي مو قادر أنزعه ولا أداوي الجرح الي سببه سهمها خلتني أعشقها وأحن لها طول الوقت ما أقدر على فرقاها تعبت أنا من التفكير فيها إذا جلست لحالي أتخيلها قدامي تمشي وأنا أمسبه أمفهي أطالع مو متخيل أن هذي هي الي بتزوجها أحس أنه من سابع المستحيلات أتزوجها هذي دانة في البحر الي يطلبها لازم يضحي بعمره لجلها 
وليد : خلاص يبوي أخاف تموت علينا هنا جد أنك عنتر أي عنتر أنت مجنون ليلى لا أنت مجنون أأأأأأأأأ ما قلت لي منهي البنت الي ماخذه عقلك وتفكيرك 
خليل : والله حلو العصير ضقته 
وليد : خلك عن التصرف منهي 
خليل : بقولك لك لكن قلي أنت أول منهي 
وليد : أنا خلاص خطبتها بس باقي نروح رسمي وتحضرون أنتوا أهلي للملكة مرة وحدة وأنت تعرف هالبنت زين 
خليل بخاطره : لا يكون يقصد أختي هو كبير عليها كثير أو أنه يقصد نورة لا كان أخوي يذبحه ولا يقصد ريم كان قامت القيامة بين عمر ووليد لا لا ما أعرفها 
وليد : شكلك أدور من هي البنية صح 
خليل : وأنت صادق تعرف كيف تخلي الناس يدوخون 
وليد : لا خلاص بقول لك أسمها 
خليل : عجل أبي أعرفها 
وليد : بنت عمك 
خليل : أي عم وش كثرهم عمامي 
وليد : بنت عمي يوسف 
خليل : جد أي وحدة عائشة ولا غادة كلهم والنعم 
وليد : جد والله ذول مثل خواتي كيف باخذهم 
خليل مو قادر يفهم شيقول وليد 
خليل بخاطره : وش يقصد وليد إذا ماكانت غادة ولا عائشة ما بقى إلا وحدة ماله أي حق فيها أتمنى تكون مو هي أتمنى لكن إذا مو هي من تكون وليد قول غير هذا الكلام 
وليد : شكلك عرفته ما يبي لها الحين أي شيخلاص صح 
خليل يتصنع الأبتسامة : لا قول غيرها 
وليد : لا مو قايل غيرها
خليل : بتقول غيرها 
وليد : ما فيه إلا هي الجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــازي خطيبتي 
ننتقل إلا مها وعبدالوهاب وأسيل 
مها : عبدالوهاب وش جالس أتسوي 
عبدالوهاب : من زمان ما أطمأنيت عليه 
عبدالوهاب حاط راسه جنب بطن مها 
مها : وش دراك أنه ولد ممكن بنت 
عبدالوهاب : الي يجي من الله حياه الله بس ما أبي تجي بنت ثانية تأخذ مكانة أسيل حياتي
مها : يعني اسيل خذت مكاني مو 
عبدالوهاب : أتصدقين عاد جد هي خذت مكانك وأ،تي رقيناك لمرتبة أعلى 
مها : وين حطيتني حياتي 
عبدالوهاب : عيديها ما سمعت زين 
مها : يا حياتي وعزوتي وأهلي كلهم أنت أنت الوحيد من دون البشر الي أحبه بجنون وما أخجل من قولها لأي أحد 
عبدالوهاب : حبيبتي أنتي ما أدري وش حالي من دونك شكلي بكون تايه بهذي الصحراء صحراء العشاق أهيم فيها ليل ونهار أنتظر ظهورك من الصخر ولا من تحت الرمل لكن ثقي أني بنتظرك ولا راح أمل لأني واثق أنك هم تبحثين عني وأن صار شي بيني وبينك مها أرجوك بحثي عني ولا تخليني لوحدي ترا من دونك بضيع حتى لو قلت لك خليني لا تخليني 
مها : عبدالوهاب ترانا ما نطلع أبد 
عبدالوهاب : هذا جزاتي جالس أقول فيك أعذب الكلام والحين تقولين أنا ما نطلع جد أنش شذابة 
مها : أنا شذابة أنا ما أقصد أن ما نطلع أبد أقصد أن أحنا من زمان ما طلعنا لوحدنا جلسة رومانسية نتبادل فيه أطايب الكلام والغزل 
عبدالوهاب : عيني عليك باردة ودي أنضلك لكن بخرب على روحي كل هذا مشتاقة لي جد أني مغفل أني سافرت مع أهلي وين كانت عني هالفكرة جلست معك في أي مكان بهالعالم لوحدنا 
مها : زين أجل ما جات لك هالفكرة شان زهقت من ويهك وزوعت عليك
عبدالوهاب : لا عطيناش ويه اليوم لكن خلاص بتشوفين الشخصية الثانية لي
هجم عبدالوهاب على مها لكنه ضرب بطنها بالغلط جلست مها تتلوا على الأرض 
مها : بطني بطني يعورني عبدالوهاب ساعدني 
عبدالوهاب : مها مها أسف ما كنت أقصد أذيك وين الألم 
مها أتأشر على قلبها 
مها : أهني حط يدك 
قرب عبدالوهاب يده ومو مستوعب وش جيب العوار أهني
مها: هنا ولد حبي لك وترعرع وأحتلى كل الغرف الأربع الي عندي كلهم يعشقون واحد أسمه عبدالوهاب
عبدالوهاب : يالنذلة طيحتي قلبي لكن حسابك عندي 
جلس عبدالوهاب يجب مرته (طبعا مالي حق أكمل لكن ..........)
أسيل : بابا عيب خل ماما
عبدالوهاب رفع راسه*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالوهاب : مها العيشة مع بنتك ما تنطاق تغير عليك**مني أنا وتفهم أجل خلاص تنام لوحدها ما أقدر كل ما أبي أتفاهم معاك تقول لي**هالمفعوصة عيب*
*مها : ياربي يسلمهم شحلات أسيل حبيبتي أمووووووه*
*عبدالوهاب** :* *مها عيب*
*أسيل : ماما أممووووووووووه*
*عبدالوهاب : وأنا تعالي مها*
*قربت**مهات بس أسيل تحط يدها في فم أبوها*
*عبدالوهاب : أسيل أبي أسوي حق ماما**أمووووووووووه زيك*
*أسيل : عيب عيب*
*مها : هههههههههههههه*
*ننتقل من مها**وعبدالوهاب لسامي مع ليلى*
*ليلى : كيف العزوبية هنا*
*سامي : ما عليك فيه الي**يونسونا مو زيكم هجرتمونا*
*ليلى : منو ذول الي يونسونكم ومغنينكم عنا*
*سامي** :* *شكلك غرتي*
*ليلى : ولا أختقيت*
*سامي : حطي عينك بعيني أشوف*
*ليلى : وييه**روح عنا ما عندك ألا هذي الحركة*
*سامي : هذي الحركة هي الي تبين لي شعورك*
*ليلى : أجل طالع زين بعيوني وبتلقا الجواب*
*سامي يناظر عين ليلى*
*سامي** :* *تقول عينك أنك ما تغارين لكنك تموتين من الغيرة وبريحك أخوي ما قصر معي ولا مرته**شالوني على أكتوفهم وما خلوني أحتاج شي إلا شي واحد ما يقدرون يسوونه لي هو أنتي**مهما سووا ما يجبون مثلك*
*ليلى : تراني أستحي*
*سام ي: اجل وش الي خلاني أخذك**أجل غير حياك وأصياحك الي يفطر القلب*
*ليلى: لا أجل من اليوم خلاص ما هنا وجود**للحيا ولا الصياح*
*سامي : الله يعيني عليك أجل*
*ليلى : ما قلت لي وش صار لنا**بسوريا*
*سامي : أهم شي أنكم مستانسين*
*ليلى : الحمدلله لكن لقيت لك واحد مو**يحب تراب رجل بنتك الا لو عليه صار نسيم الهوا الي تتنسمه*
*سامي : منو هذا*
*ليلى : ولد أخوي عمر*
*سامي : وأنتي وش دراك*
*ليلى : شوف شيقول هذا أنت من**زمن طقيتني عشان أخوك هذا مو طقها الا طق أخوها حمدان لأنه طقها وجلس يبكي بدل**الدمع دم عشانها أدخلت المستشفى وقبلها الكثير من السوالف لكن بين لي هالشي أنه**يحبها كثير*
*سامي : والله والنعم بعمر لكنه توه بالجامعة بس إذا يبيها تترياه هي*
*ليلى : الله يقدم الي فيه الخير والحين خلنا نجلس مع الأولاد برا وأن بروح أزهب**العشاء*
*.................................................. ...........................*
*خليل : قص بلسانك لا تذكرها على ألسانك*
*وليد** :* *وش فيك خليل*
*وليد طلع ورا خليل الي ترك المحل وطلع عند السيارة*
*أركبوا لكن**ولا أحد همس بكلمة*
*وليد أتجه للمزرعة*
*خليل : وين رايح أنت تبي أذبحك الليلة*
*وليد : أقول تعوذ من الشيطان وفهمني*
*خليل : أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
*أوصلوا للمزرعة*
*وليد فتح الباب للمزرعة دخل السيارة*
*وليد** :* *أنزل*
*خليل نزل لكن عيونه كلها شرار*
*وليد : قلي وش السالفة*
*خليل قرب من**وليد وحط يده حول أرقبت وليد*
*وليد : أشفيك أستجنيت*
*خليل جثى على الأرض كأنه**بعير طاح على الأرض بعد ما ذكوه*
*خليل بدا يبكي ووليد مو فاهم*
*وليد : أرجوك**خليل فهمني*
*خليل : تبي تفهم ها أقول لك أنا الي أنت تبيها هي الي أنا تكلمت لك**عنها أحبها من زمان وكلمت أبوي من بداية العطلة وقال لي بعد سوريا نخطبها وبعد ما**جينا تجي تقول لي أنك خطبتها لا لا ما راح تأخذه هي لي انا مو أنت أرجوك خليل خلها**لي ما أقدر أعيش من دونها أرجوك أرأف بحالي*
*وليد يشوف حال خليل منهد على الأرض**يبكي عيونه حمر*
*وليد : كل هذا تحبها وأنا ما أدري تدري متى خطبتها يوم أنتوا**بسوريا يعني أنت لو متكلم كان لك الحق الحين لكن الحين بيدي الحل*
*خليل : أرجوك**وليد فكر بغيرها خلها لي أنت تقول تبي تتزوج مو تحبها أنا أحبها وأموت فيها*
*وليد : قوم يا ولد عمي ومو صاير ألا الخير*
*خليل : أوعدني*
*وليد : أوعدك**أني أسوي الي فيه الخير*
*طلع خليل ووليد من المزرعة وأتجهوا للبيت وأثناء الطريق**ما تكلموا بأي كلمة*
*وأوصلوا نزل خليل لبيتهم ووليد يطالع خليل من السيارة*
*وليد : لهذي الدرجة تحبها*
*دخل خليل البيت*
*شيماء : خليل وش فيك*
*خليل** :* *كنتي تكذبين علي*
*شيماءء : ولدي وجهك شاحب وشكلك كنت تصيح*
*خليل : شكلي من**اليوم وطالع ما راح أوقف بكاء*
*شيماء : قول لي وش فيك وكيف كنت أكذب عليك*
*خليل : خلاص يكفي بروح أنام لا حد يزعجني*
*شيماء : خليل خليل*
*خليل** : ....................*
*دخل خليل غرفته دخل كهفه الي ما راح يرضى لحد يقتحمه يبي**يفكر لحاله ويشوف حل لهذي المصيبة*
*أم عن وليد*
*وليد : أمي أبيك ضروري*
*منيرة : ماني جاية وياك أنت عاق*
*وليد : خلاص يمه بطيعك*
*منيرة أفرحت لهذا**الخبر*
*منيرة : والله بجيك أرقا فوق وأنا جايتك*
*أخلت منيرة على ولدها*
*وليد : يمه خلاص ما أبي الجازي*
*منيرة : مبروك مبروك بزوجك شيخة البنات بنت**أختي تستاهلها وتستاهلك*
*وليد : عاد ياي شي*
*منيرة : ما قلت لي ليه رفضت البنت*
*وليد : لا خلاص ما فيه شي*
*منيرة : لا فيه شي*
*وليد : أمي خليل يبي**الجازي وشفتها منهار حيل يوم قلت له أني خطبتها عور قلبي والله*
*منيرة بخاطرها** :* *هذهي هذهي هي الي بتفرق هالحوش عن بعض*
*وليد : أمي وين رحتي*
*منيرة: كاني قلت**لي ما تبي الجازي جد أنك خبل منوين بتلاقي بنت زيها بنت ولا كل البنات جمال وأخلاق**وعلم ونسب ويكفي أ،ها بنت عمك*
*وليد : تير كلامك يمه*
*منيرة : لا يا وليدي لكن**من قلت لي عن سالفة الجازي مع خليل عرفت أنه اللعبة بتخلص لكن زين أنك قلت**لي*
*وليد : أي لعبة*
*منيرة : يا وليدي ما أبي أقول لك عشان ما أخرب علاقتك مع**عمامك وعيال عمك*
*وليد : يمه قولي*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*منيرة : أنت الي قلت , يوم احنا بسوريا سمعت شيماء مع العنود يتكلمون عن خليل وزواجه كيف حيجر لهم فوايد كثير بأنهم يصيطرون على كل الحلال عن طريق زواج خليل بالجازي ويوم قلت لي السالفة تذكرت كلامهم عشان كذا لازم أنت تهدم كل مخططاتهم القذرة ذول ناس بليا قلب ما يفكرون ألا بنفسهم وخليل ال يتشوفه أحسن ممثل يوم عرف كذا سوى روحه بيموت أسألني أنا عنه** 
وليد : من جدك أمي خليل 
منيرة : والمخفي أعظم هم ما يبونا نتزوج أحد من عيال عمك عشان ما نشاركهم وأخوك عمر يفكرهم طيبين لكنهم منافقين كلن يحبهم لكنهم يبغضون الكل وأولهم أنا أمك عشان كذا تزوج الجازي وما عليك ببنت أختي بتلقا نصيبه 
ترك وليد أمه وكلامها يرن براسه 
وليد جالس ألحاله 
وليد : جد الي تقوله أمي خليل كذاب وما يحب الجازي بس يبي الحلال لكن شكله كان جد بس تعال أمي تقول أنه أحسن ممثل وأ/ي صادقة شكله كان يمثل ولو أنه جاد كان ما خلاني إلا وأنا فاصخ الخطبة عرفتك يا خليل على حقيقتك واح تشوف الي بسويه لك
...........................................
إبراهيم : خليل أفتح الباب أنا أبوك 
خليل : ........................
إبراهيم : خليل أفتح الباب 
خليل : أرجوكم خلوني لحالي ما أبي أشوف أحد 
إبراهيم : أنت تسمع الكلام ولا لا
خليل فتح الباب لكن إبراهيم تفاجئ من شكل ولده 
خليل : هذا الي تبي تشوفه تبي تشوف واحد أمحطم والسبب كله أنت يا يبه أنت الي وصلتني لهذا الحال 
إبراهيم : ولدي شلي جاك قلي ممكن أحلها لك 
خليل : خلاص ما تقدر تسوي شي كنت تقدر لكن خلاص الحل بيد واحد بس 
إبراهيم: وش السالفة ليه تتكلم بالألغاز 
خليل :أجل خذ الكلام الصح ولدك راح يضيع أن ضاعت الجازي من يده سمعتوا كلكم راح أضيع وليد خطبها توه وأحنا من قبل السفر لكن بينا أما هم راحوا لعمي شف لي الجين حل
سكر خليل الباب وإبراهيم تفهم الوضع وراح لبيت أخوه يوسف
إبراهيم يدق الجرس 
غادة : منو على الباب 
إبراهيم : أنا عمك إبراهيم فتحي الباب وقولي لبوك أني بالمجلس أنتظره
غادة : إنشاء الله 
غادة : يبه عمي أبراهيم بالمجلس يبيك
دخل يوسف على أخوه 
يوسف : السلام عليكم كيف حالك أخوي مالك ولها تونا ياين من السفر على طول ولهت علي
إبراهيم : أخوي جد الي سمعته 
يوسف : وشو 
إبراهيم : خالد طلب يد الجازي لوليد 
يوسف : أيه هذا الي جابك لهنا بس هو ما خطبها رسميلسه وأنا أنتظرهم يجوون يخطبونها رسمي 
إبراهيم : أرجوك يا أخوي أرفض 
يوسف تغير شكله : شتقول أنت أرفض زوج بنتي وولد أخوي
إبراهيم : أيه لأن فيه أحد خطبها قبل وليد وأحسن منه مو أنا أقول لكن الكل 
يوسف : منو 
إبراهيم : ولدي خليل خطبها قبل لنروح سوريا لكن قلتله بعد ما نجي من سوريا أكلم عمك يوسف ويوم رجعنا عرف من وليدأمه خطبها 
يوسف : يا أخوي ما أدري شقول لك ولدك خليل والنعم لكن 
إبراهيم : لكن أيش 
يوسف : ما أقدر أرد أخوي خالد عشانك لأنه هو الي طلب قبل وأخاف من شي أن تزوج خليل من بنتي أخاف نتفرق وأنت فاهم ليه 
إبراهيم : هذا الي خايف منه أنا 
يوسف : إذا تفهمني أنت 
إبراهيم : هذا أخر كلام 
يوسف : إذا عندك حل قوله ولا خلنا نبقى عائلة وحدة وولدك بيلاقي البنت الي تستاهله 
إبراهيم : أدعي لي يا أخوي ما أقدر أواجه ولدي 
رجع إبراهيم بيتهم لكنه نام على طول 
وخليل جالس لحاله بالغرفة ينتظر أبوه حتى جاه النوم ونام 
عند الساعة 10 صباحا يوم الأحد 
راحت عائشة وغادة وريم للتسجيل بالكلية 
أما عبدالله ولد خالد قدم أوراقه على الكلية الأمنية الي كان يحلم فيها من صغره*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووو علي القصة 

ولا تطولين علينا

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## دموع الشوق

تراهه طويله انا قريت جزاء منه تحياتي دموع الشوق
مشكوره  الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم بو فيصل عالتواصل


دموع الشوق تسلمي 
عالرد
اي اهي طويلة بس مرة حلوة ..





صمتـ  الجروح  .......

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء السابع عشر**:
**إهداء لكل من يضحي لأجل حبه أو حبيبته** 

لازال الهواش بين خليل ووليد وخالد طبعا صوب ولده أي معاه ضد خليل

عبدالرحمن : خليل خلاص وقف خلاص
خليل بخاطره : لا ما راح أوقف لين ما فهم هالغدار شغله 
وليد : يالكلب جد أنك ماتربيت عدل 
خليل : راح أعلمك منوا الي ما تربى عدل
كمل أهواش والي يفرق يفرق بينهم لكن ما حد يقدر عليهم 
شيماء بخاطرها : لازم أسوي شي الي يصير ما هو صحيح 
قربت شيماء ناحية خليل ووليد ومن دون أي سابق إنذار طاحت شيماء على الأرض
خليل من أعماق جسده أطلق صوت عالي : يمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه
وليد : مين هذي 
خليل : ضربت أمي يالنذل 
شيماء بصوت واطي : خليل خليل 
خليل :نعم أمي 
شيماء : خلاص ياولدي خلاص 
خليل يمسح أدموعه : خلاص يايمه بس هذا ضربك 
شيماء : مايدري يا يمه 
وليد قرب لشيماء يبي يعتذر
وليد : أسف يا عمتي 
خليل : فارق عني وعن أمي ما وراكم الا المشاكل 
إبراهيم : شيماء أنتي بخير 
شيماء : أي بخير بس أحس راسي يعورني
عبدالرحمن : أوديك المستشفى قومي
خليل : يله أمي قومي
العنود جات بسرعة 
العنود : أمي 
شيماء : نعم أمي
العنود : الحمدلله أنتي بخير
خليل : يله أمي قومي وتسندي علي
قامت شيماء وراحت مع خليل أما الباقي فكملوا بالمزرعة لكن الأوضاع متكهربة وفيه توتر كثير
..................................
عند الرجال

إبراهيم : يا أخوي السموحة سامحني والله ما أدري أنه بيسوي كذا 
خالد : ما أدري وش أقول لك لكن خليل ما يجلس هنا لين ما يرجع لصوابه ولازم أ،ت تكلمه ولا أي أحد 
عبدالوهاب : أنا بكلمه خلوه علي
إبراهيم : تامر يا أخوي وأرجوك سامحه ترا حالته النفسية متوترة كثير
وليد : إذا حالته متوترة لا يفرغ عصبيته علينا 
عبدالرحمن : شنك متعور 
وليد : أنت تكلمني 
عبدالرحمن : لا أكلم الجدار أيه أكلمك
وليد : لا أنا سليم رح شيك على أخوك هو الي تعور
عبدالرحمن : ما عمره أخوي تعور ومين بيتعور منك ما أتوقع
وليد : أقول أحترم روحك لا يصير شي ثاني 
عبدالرحمن : وش بتسوي لا تخليني أكمل الي بداه أخوي
عبدالوهاب : عبدالرحمن أحترم روحك وقوم معي
طلع عبدالوهاب مع عبدالرحمن 
عبدالوهاب : وأنت فيك شر ما صدقنا الأوضاع ترجع زينة وأنت تبي تخربها
عبدالرحمن :أقول أنت ما شفت حالة أخوي والسبب في هذا كله النذل وليد أنا أقول شلي صاير لأخوي أفره هالكلب ويكرم الكلب يبي ياخذا الجازي لا والله ما ياخذها 
عبدالوهاب : مو أنت ولي أمرها وترا الجازي واقفت 
عبدالرحمن : شتقول أنت وافقت 
عبدالوهاب : أيه وأن كنت ما تدري أدر
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : خليل كيف بيكون رد فعلك الله يعينك يا أخوي
.............................................
عند النساء 
منيرة : سوت روحها تعبانة وراحت مع ولدها بعد ما ضربوا ولدك البشر ولا أحد منكم متحرك 
ليلى : شتقولين أنتي الرجال مو قادرين تبينا أحنا نروح وهذا شيماء راحت وجاها شي ما يسر
منيرة :لا تصدقونها 
العنود : أمي ما تكذب 
الجوهرة : سكتي أنتي 
العنود : ما تشوفين عمتي شتقول عن أمي 
بدت العنود تبكي من الألم لأن ما حد يرضى على أمه فما بالكم أحد يسبها 
لينة : العنود قومي معي 
العنود راحت مع لينة للخارج 
منيرة : هذا الي تقدرون عليه البكاء 
نورة : يمه خلاص 
منيرة : أنتي شب ولا المفروض ما ترضين على أبوك وأخوك والي سواه هالخليل
ساره بخاطرها : والله أنه برد حرتي فيك يامنيرة ما قصرت يا خليل 
طلعت نورة تلحق لينة والعنود 
نورة : العنود أسفة على الي صار من أمي
العنود أطالع نورة وكل عينها دموع 
العنود : قربي جلسوا جنبي أبي أحد يحضني وأفرغ الي فيني 
قربت نورة للعنود وأحضنوا بعض وبدأ التفريغ الي بخواطرهم بالنسبة للنساء إذا مسألة التعانق مهم كثير فهي تحس أن أحد يهتم فيها والكلام أيضا مهم كثير أكثر من حل أي مشكلة 
عند النساء 
الجوهرة : الي صار ما يرضينا يا منيرة ولا يرضي أحد أما عن خليل فعمامه راح يتفاهمون معه 
منيرة : أنا ما أبي أي تفاهم أبي حق زوجي وولدي 
ليلى : أحنا مالنا دخل لو تدخلنا راح أنحميها مو أنطفيها 
منيرة : أنزين ليه أطالعين فيني هم الي ما يستحون ساكنين بالخبر وجايين للهواش
ليلى : أنتي الكلام معك ضايع
ريم بخاطرها : لا ما أقدر هذي بتصير أم زوجي ما أستطيع أعيش وياها 
غادة أتساسر أختها عايشة : الله يعين الجازي على هالسعلوة 
عائشة : والله قلبي وياها الله يعينها 
........................................
ننتقل لخليل الي كان بالمستشفى مع أمه 
شيماء : روح أنت البيت وأرجع لي 
خليل : شتقولين يا يمه كيف أتركك وأنا السبب في الي صار لك 
شيماء : أنت مالك دخل ولا تعاقب روحك كنت متضايق وحاولت تفرغ الي فيك بس يا حبيبي الي سويته غلط ولا أحد يرضاه 
خليل : لكن 
شيماء : لا تقاطعني لوسمحت , الي سويته ماراح يعدل أي شي الا يخربها زود الكل متوتر بسبب الي صار ما حد يقدر يا خذ أي قرار وبعدين أنا ماربيتك على أنك تضرب أحد وكيف إذا كان يصير لك وكيف إذا كان عمك الكبير بعد ياولدي الي صار غلط زلازم أتصلحه أما عن الجازي ما أدري شقول لك بس أعرف شغله وحده أنا الأمر خلاص أنتهى ولازم تنساه الجازي ما راح تصير لك 
خليل بدت الدموع تاخذ مجراها منه : أمي أنتي الي تقولين كذا يا يمه أنا ماسويت هذا الا لأني أدافع عن حبي لها ولا أبي أحد يتزوجها غيري يمه أنا أحبها وما أقدر على فرقاها كيف تقولين كذا 
شيماء : خليل أنساها وهي لازم هم تنساك القدر ما راح يجمعكم 
خليل مسك يد أمه وغطى وجهه بالسرير: أمي سوي لي أي شي أرجوك يمه أنا أحبها أحبها أحبها
طلع خليل من الغرفة بسرعة وركب سيارته 
عند الرجال بالمزرعة 
عبدالرحمن : ألووو 
خليل : السلام عليكم*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن : وعليكم السلام** 
خليل : عبدالرحمن روح لأمي بالمستشفى أنا توني طالع من عندها 
عبدالرحمن : خلاص صار بس
طو طو طو طو
عبدالرحمن : سكرها 
عبدالوهاب : وش صايرخليل يقول لي أروح لأمي
................................
نروح لخليل أشوي 

خليل : ما راح أنهي هالسالفة إلا إذا سمعت الرد الي راح يخلين أبقى في هالبلاد أو أهاجر
وصل خليل البيت ودخل لبيت الجوهرة 
في هذي الأثناء كانت الجازي جالسة بالصالة 
خليل : أبي أشرب ماي عطشان 
بطل اليت وفتح الثلاجة لكنه سمع صوت ونين 
خليل : شالصوت منو هنا خلني أشوف
قرب خليل للصالة لكنه تفاجئ أنه شاف بنت جالسة تبكي وما عليها أي شي يغطيه لذلك رجع للوراء وتحنحن
الجازي بصوت بحوح يبين أن الي يتكلم فيه يبكي 
الجازي : منو 
خليل بخاطره : هذي الجازي ومين غيرها صاحب هالصوت بس هي ليش ماراحت وياهم وليه تصيح 
خليل : أنا خليل 
الجازي : أنتظر لا تدخل 
خليل بخاطره : وليه ما أدخل بتصيرن زوجتي
خليل لازال يظن أن الجازي بتصير زوجتهلكن ما يدري وش مخبي له القدر هو يبي يحارب ليحصل على دانته 
الجازي : أدخل خليل 
خليل : السلام عليكم 
الجازي : وعليكم السلام 
توه خليل بيفتح النور لكن الجازي أمنعته 
الجازي : أجلس أبي أكلمك 
خليل : تفضلي
الجازي : ممكن تقول وش جرأتي أني أكلمك لكن لازم أكلمك ونتفاهم على الجاي خليل بطلب منك شي لكن أرجوك أفهمني ولا تقاطعني 
خليل : ماادري ليه اليوم كلكم تقولون لا أحد يقاطعني أنتي وأمي 
الجازي : وش فيها خالتي 
خليل : أمي بالمستشفى
الجازي أشهقت من الخوف
خليل : الحمدلله هي بخير 
الجازي : ليه أدخلت 
خليل : بسبتك 
الجازي : ليه وش سويت لخالتي 
خليل : أنا رحت اليوم المزرعة وتضاربت مع النجس وليد وعمي خالد وكل هذا لأجلك أنتي بس 
الجازي جطت يدها على فمها : وليه 
خليل : ليه وتسألين بعد أقول لك ليه , هم يبونك حق وليد وأنا ما أرضى هذا يصير 
الجازي : أنزين أشفيها أنا بتزوج وليد وما لك حق تضربه 
الجازي تبكي بحرقة مع كل كلمة 
خليل مو مستوعب الكلام كلها 
خليل : شتقولين أنتي أنا أحبك وأن كنتي ما تحبيني ليش خدعتيني وأوهمتيني بحيك لي ليه ما كنت أظن ان الغدر فيكم عرق لازم منه ليه يالجازي أنتي اليوم جرحتيني جرح ما راح يندمل لو يصير الي يصير 
الجازي : أنا ما قلت لك أني أحبك لا تتهمني 
خليل بدى الغضب يعتليه : كيف ما قلتي وأنتي الي كتبتي هالشي بالبحر لا تظن أني ما أحبك هذا كلامك وكان هذا أسلوبك معي طول الوقت وأختي ولينة قالوا لي أنك أموافقة كيف تقولين كذا لو تسكتين أهون علي ليه يالجازي ليه أخر من أتصوره يسوي فيني كذا أنتي أنا كنت بستمر بمقاومتي إذا قلتي لي أنك ما نتي موافقة على وليد لكنك اليوم وضحتي لي كم كنت غبي وأبله يوم صدقتك أسف يا نفسي كم أهنتك بسبتها وش تبيني أسوي لك أههههههههههه
الجازي : أنساني 
خليل : وليه تبكين المفروض تضحكين وتسوين حفلة مع وليد هو الي كنتي تقصدينه بالبحر الحين فهمت أنا أكبر غبي بالعالم يوم صدقتك لكن ماني مخليكم تكملون اللعبة وبسير لسبيلي بسافر ياليت أنسى الي سويتيه فيني وما أقول غير حسبي الله عليك يالجازي تراكي ذبحتيني أكثر من ذبحة الله يجازيك على الي سويتيه فيني أبي ضميرك يأنبك طول عمرك أبيه يعرف كيفسوى فيني كذا 
الجازي بصوت كان مكتوم تظهر حقيقتها: خلصت كلامك خلاص
وش رايك ببنت بنت أحلامها مع شخص حبته كثير ولازالت تحبه لكن حطوا على عاتقها مصير عيلة كاملة أبوها يبكي على أهله أنهم بيتفرقون وهي ما تدري شتسوي حبيبها تراضيها وتخلي أهلها يتحاربون ولا ترضي أهلها وحبيبها بيلاقي غيرها وش تبيني أسوي الكل ينظر لي يبون يعرفون ردي أنا أحبك تفهم ولا لا لكن لازم أضحي وأنت هم لازم تضحي عشان أهلنا الي ربونا وكبرونا ولا بخلو علينا بشي أما حبي لك فمحفوظ فقلبي ما راح يمسه أي تدنيس وأن تزوجت وأنت بكيفك يبقى حبك لي أو لا لكن أنا لا ما أقدر أنساك لكن أنت أنساني أرجوك وهاجر زي ما قلت ما أقدر أشوفك ولا أبكي خليل حس فيني أرجوك أنا أحترق من الداخل كل كلمة قلتها لك تعورني بس لازم أكذب عليك عشان تمشي بس ما قدرت جلست أحضر الكلام طول الفترة الي راحت لكني سقطت سقطت
الجازي نزلت راسها وجلست تبكسي
خليل يبكي : الجازي كل هذا فيك كل هذا فيك وساكتة جد طلعت مغفل وظلمتك لكن حبي لك ما راح أنساه أنتي حبي ألأول والأخير أوعدك ولا راح أتزوج غيرك والحين أودعك وأتمنى لك حياة موفقة مع وليد لكن لاتنسيني يالجازي وأن أحتجتيني لا تستحين فأنا ما راح أضرك ولا راح أسمح لأحد يضرك حتى لو أنا واليوم عرفت أي إنسانة أنتي ما راح أنساك أبد مع السلامة يالجازي مع السلامة 
غادر خليل الصالة لكن قلبه معاها وهي قلبها معاه وهنا أنتهت قصة الجازي وخليل لكن حبهم لبعض ما أنتهى بيستمر للأبد 

.................................................. 
غادر خليل الأحساء وأتجه للظهران الي راح يكمل فيها الي لازم يسويه ويسافر من هالبلد 
...........................................
عبدالرحمن : أمي خلاص صرحوا لك بالخروج 
شيماء : يله يا ولدي 
عبدالرحمن ": يمه وش صار لخليل ليه أتركك
شيماء : ما تركني أنا قلت له يروح عشان يرتاح 
عبدالرحمن : أنزين وين بتروحين الحين 
شيماء : ودني للبيت 
.............................................
خلونا نغير الجو ونروح لفيصل وأهله الي توهم راجعين للسعودية 
فيصل : الحمدلله على السلامة 
مريم : الله يسلمك يا وليدي 
الهنوف : الحمدلله رجعنا للسعودية جد الواحد يحس بالأمان هنا
بو فيصل : صدقتي يا بنتي الواحد ماله إلا دياره
فيصل : صدقت يا بوي وأيضا الواحد ماله إلا زوجته وأن ما تزوجت تعجلون بزواجه 
بو فيصل : تحب تتصيد 
فيصل : هذا تدريسك 
يو فيصل : ومتى تبي نروح نخطبها 
فيصل : الحين وليه بعد نخطب مرة وحدة نملك 
الهنوف : أستجن أخوي يبي يفشلنا أنت ما شفت خير قبل كذا 
فيصل : أجل خلاص بكرة 
بو فيصل : نعطيهم موعد ثم نروح لهم بعد بكرة زين يلحقون يستعدون 
فيصل : مع أنها طويلة لكن أوكيه 
الهنوف : أنزين مين بتكلمون 
فيصل : أنكلم خالد أخوها الكبير وأنتي الله يرضى عليك بشريه أنا وصلنا وخبريها أني ولهان 
الهنوف : الأوله أوكيه أما الثانية دا بعدك ومستحيل 
فيصل : ما خبرتك تكسرين بخاطري خليك مرسال الخير بينا يالبريد المستعجل ترى بذكرك بعدين وبنتذكر أنا ولينة توصيك للبريد وكيف كان مهم بالنسبة لنا 
الهنوف : يصير خير 
.........................................
الجماعة أرجعوا للبيوتهم وكلن راح لبيته إلا شيماء وعيالها وسارة وعياله وقمر لأنهم جنب بعض كأنهم بيت واحد 
العنود مع لينة راحوا صوب الجازي 
لينة : طقطقطقطقط
الجازي : منوا 
لينة : أنا لينة مع العنود
الجازي : تفضلوا 
أدخلت لينة والعنود وكل وحدة في وجها ألا ف الإستفهامات 
الجازي تتصنع أنها فرحانة : وش فيكم كل وحدة تبي تتجلس بي شكلها 
لينة : ما فيه شي بس اليوم هذا أسمه يوم الأحداث 
الجازي : وليه 
العنود : الي يسمعها يقول ما تدري عن شي 
لينة : جد أنتي وافقتي على وليد 
الجازي : أي وافقت 
العنود : ليه وأخوي 
الجازي : أنا ما أصلح لخوك يبيله بنت أحسن مني 
العنود : ما كان كلامك كذا من قبل وش الي غيره 
الجازي : ما حد غيره لكني فهمت بعدين أن خليل ما يصلح لي ولا أنا أصلح له 
لينة : مين قال أنتي أحسن وحدة تصلحين له 
الجازي : خلاص بدل ما تهنوني تخلوني أفك الخطبة 
العنود : أسفة يالجازي بس كنا مفكرين أن أحد غاصبك على شي
الجازي : لا أرتاحوا أنا الي وافقت بكامل قواي العقلية
العنود : أجل هاتي بوسة ومبرووك مقدما 
لينة : مبروووك يالجازي وعقبال العرس مالش ومالي 
العنود : وأنا بتخلوني لوحدي
الجازي : لا أنتي مو جالسة لوحدك بحجزك لخوي يعقوب*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*العنود : لا لا أنا ماني متزوجة الحين بعدين خنشوف تجاربكم ثم نحكم** 
الجازي بخاطرها : تجربتي فاشلة من الحين ومصيرها غير معروف لكن الي أعرفه أني مت من اليوم 
العنود : لينة جوالك يدق
لينة : منوا يدق هالوقت 
الهنوف : ألووووووووو
لينة : مين معي 
الهنوف : الناس يسلمون أول ولا 
لينة : السلام عليكم 
الهنوف : وعليكم السلام شكلك ما عرفتيني 
لينة : صبري أشوي خليني أميز أيه عرفتك شخبارك أسفة على الأسلوب لكن جد ما عرفتك 
الهنوف : لا ما فيه شي لكن ما قلتي منو أنا 
لينة توهقت ما عرفت منو 
لينة : أحلرجتيني مات عرفتك 
الهنوف : خلاص ماني حارجتك مع أن المفروض أنا أخر وحدة تنسينها لأني أنقذتك 
لينة : الهنوف صح 
الهنوف : بعد أيش زعلت أنا 
لينة : أسفة بشري وصلتوا 
الهنوف : أي الحمدلله وأنتوا كيف حالكم 
لينة : والله بخير وش أخبار عمتي وعمي وو
الهنوف : وأيش 
لينة : تعرفين أنتي شخباره 
الهنوف : والله عاشقنا متوله كثير وبيجيكم اليوم ياأيتها الأميرة لكن بعد التفاهم أدى أ،ه يصبر يومين بس ليخطفك من أهلك بنجيكم بعد بكرة أستعدي خلاص 
لينة : تمزحين 
الهنوف : خلاص أنتظري بعد بكرة وبتشوفين الشيخ معانا جاي يملك بس هاله هاله تعدلي وتجملي
لينة : أنا مو لازم أتجمل أنا حلوة بدون هالمكياج 
الهنوف : كيفك بس تعدلي لأخوي ما عندنا إلا واحد نبي نفرح والحين مع السلامة خسرتيني 
لينة : مع السلامة
العنود : منو
لينة مستحية : هذي الهنوف تقول بيجون بعد بكرة يبون يملكون
الجازي : بسرعة كذا 
لينة : والله ما أدري عنهم 
العنود : أنزين كلمو عمامي 
لينة : ما أدري 
الجازي : ألف مبروك تستاهلين يا لينة 
لينة : الله يبارك فيك 
العنود : ليه أتكلم الحين خلاص جد بتروحون عني بس بزهقك يا لينة بجيك كل يوم بالظهران 
لينة : وليه بنسكن أهناك ما لأقدر أنا أسمكة أ، طلعوني من الأحساء أموت 
الجازي : مو كيفك
.....................................
خالد : خلاص يا بو فيصل حياكم الله وأحنا بنتظاركم 
بو فيصل : يله أجل مع السلامة 
منيرة : منو 
خالد : بوفيصل يحددون موعد لملكة لينة 
منيرة : ماشاء الله الله يوفهم 
بخاطرها منيرة تقول الله لا يوفقهم 
خالد : بروح لأخواني وخبرهم تجين وياي 
منيرة : لا رووح أنت 
.....................................
عند الجوهرة كان هناك عبدالوهاب وإبراهيم ويوسف 
خالد : أمي أمي 
الجوهرة : حياك 
خالد : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
خالد : توه بو فيصل مكلمني يقول أنهم وصلو للسعودية ويبون يجون بعد بكرة عشان يملكون 
يوسف : كذا بسرعة خوفي يا أخواني تندمون بسرعة الله يهديكم 
عبدالوهاب : لا إنشاء الله بوفيصل وأهله ما عليهم أغبار والنعم فيهم
الجوهرة : صدقت يا ولدي 
يوسف : مو قصدي شي بس أول مرة تصير كذا زواج 
إبراهيم : والله هم ساكنين جنينا في الظهران وسمعتهم حلوة وأظن أحنا تكلمنا بهالموضوع ولا تخلون شي يعكر علينا هالفرحة 
خالد : أجل خلاص بكلمهم أن يجون 
الجوهرة : أي خلاص وأنتوا يله كل واحد يقط فلوس نزهب فيها البنت مع أن عندها بس أنتوا جهزوها وخلونا نفرح تراها بنت الأخيرة أخر العنقود 
خالد : يمه أتكلمينا عن بنتنا والله أني أعدها بنتي وأعز من كذا وبشري التجهيز كله راح أشرف عليه 
عبدالوهاب : خلني أنا يا أخوي أنا فاظي 
خالد : خلاص عندك وأي مبلغ تعال للشركة وخذه 
عبدالوهاب: صار 
.................................................
شيماء : إبراهيم 
إبراهيم : نعم 
شيماء : تعال أبيك 
خالد : السلام عليكم يا أم خليل 
شيماء : وعليكم السلام 
خالد : كيف حالك الحين 
شيماء : الحمدلله أبشرك بخير
خالد : السموحة يا أم خليل 
شيماء : والله أحنا الي نطلب مسامحتك وخليل تراه مثل ولدك سامحه 
خالد : لا أبشرك أمسامحه وعارف ليه هو سوى كذا الله يعينه لكن الأمور جات كذا 
شيماء : هذا العشم فيك والله 
إبراهيم : لا بعد قم أجلس وياها 
خالد : شوف هذا غار 
الكل : هههههههههههههههههه
إبراهيم : بعد زوجتي حر وياها 
راح إبراهيم لشياء 
شيماء : تعال وشوف هالرسالة من ولدك 
خالد يقراء الرسالة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 
أما بعد : 
أسف يا أبي ويا أمي ويا أهلي على الي صار اليوم وأتمنىأنكم تعذروني على كل شي صار أما عن سبب كتابتي للرسالة هو شي ودي أقوله لكم انا ما أستطيع أجلس بمكان فيه الجازي لأني ما أقدر أجلس مكتوف اليدين لذلك قررت ولن أتراجع عن هذا القرار سوف أسافر للخارج وأكمل دراستي للطب وأرجوك يا أبي وأنتي يا أمي لا تمنعوني ما أبي غلا دعاكم لي بالتوفيق أما عن الما لفالحمدلله عندي خير من شغلي بالشركة وأن أحتجت بشتغل في الخارج وإنشاء الله أرجع لكم إذا خلصت من الدراسة رافع الراس لي ولكم بشهادتي وفي الأخير أرجوك أبوي لا تلحقني للظهرانم لأني ما راح أتراجع عن قراري ولا تنسون سلموا لي على أخواني والجوهرة أيديده وأعتذروا لي لعمي خالد وأرجو أنه يسامحني 
أبنكم خليل 

شيماء : وش رايك ولدي بيروح مني 
إبراهيم : لا تقولين كذا أحسن له يبتعد عن هنا وقال لك هو أدعي له 
شيماء : أبي أشوفه 
إبراهيم : شياء أرجوك ولدك تعبان نفسيا زين قال لنا لكن أنا بروح له بكرة وبعطيه مال وبوصيه خير وأنتي جلسي هنا 
شيماء : أنت الي قلت لكن أن صار لولدي شي أنت المسؤول
...........................................
نام الكل وجا يوم جديد أستغل إبراهيم نوم الكل وراح للظهران 

إبراهيم : الحمدلله هذا سيارته هنا 
دخل إبراهيم البيت وشاف خليل جالس بالصالة 
خليل : أبوي 
إبراهيم : أسف يا ولدي بس لازم أجي لك مو عشان أمنعك لكن عشان أشد من أزرك وأوجهك 
خليل : يعني أموافق أنت 
إبراهيم : أي أموافق بس لازم تعرف كم شغله أولها سحبت شهادتك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*خليل : أيه سحبتها** 
إبراهيم : بسهولة سحبتها 
خليل : لا والحمدلله أقبلتني جامعة هناك بعد ما أرسلت لهم سجلي ودرجاتي شافوها ووافقوا على أنضمامي لهم 
إبراهيم: الحمدلله طمنتني لكن بسرعة كذا أقبلوك 
خليل : ما أكذب عليك يبه أنا كنت أمقدم من أول العطلة على هالجامعة لأنها راح تختصر لي الكثير من عمري بالدراسة لأن زي ما أنت عارف الدراسة هنا سبع سنين لكن برا راح أقدر أختصر الكثير كنت على أمل أني أخلص بسرعة وأتزوجها لكن الحمدلله على كل حال
إبراهيم : والله كبرت في عيني الله يوفقك يا ولدي ومسألة الفلوس لا تشيل هم بعطيك الي تبي ورقم أحسابك عارفة بس متى الرحلة 
خليل /: اليوم بعد العصر
إبراهيم : زين باقي وقت 
خليل : ليه 
إبراهيم : أبيك تكلم لينة وتبارك لها بيملك عليها فيصل بكرة 
خليل : مبرووك يبه وهذي حبة راس أمووووووه 
إبراهيم : الله يبارك فيك وثاني شي خذ مني هالوصية بس ما قلت وين بتروح 
خليل : امريكا إنشاء الله 
إبراهيم : الله يسهل بس ياولدي خذ هالنصيحتين وحطهم حلقة بأذنك 
إذا جا يوم وحبيت تشرب الخمر
خليل : شتقول يبه أنا أشرب هذا وأنا ملتزم 
إبراهيم : لا تقاطعني إذا حبيت تشرب أشربها أخر الليل قريب الفجر 
خليل : مع أني مو مصدق نك تكلمني كذا ألا أنشاء الله راح أطاوعك 
إبراهيم ما كملت وأن جيت بتزني أزن بالنهار
خليل : أبوي أسمح لي فيك شي أحد يقول لوده كذا 
إبراهيم : سمعتني ولا لا إذا بتزني بوحدة من هالفاجرات رح لها بالصبح 
خليل : إنشاء الله 
إبراهيم والحين كلم لينة وأختك وودعهم وأمك بعد 
التليفون بيت إبراهيم يرن 
شيماء : منو يدق علينا هالوقت 
شيماء : الووو
خليل : هلا وغلا بأمي 
شيماء بكت على طول هذا خليل أول العنقود والبكر 
شسيماء : هلا بالغالي ولد الغالي تتصل عشان أتسلم وتودع 
خليل : لا والله عشانأقول لك إلى اللقاء بالقريب العاجل وخلي بالك بنفسك وبأخواني يمه لا تزعلين علي وأدعي لي كل وقت ترى محتاج لدعواتك
شيماء : أبشر
خليل : وين أخوي دحوم 
شيماء : نايم 
خليل : خلاص أكلمه بعدين أنزين وين جمانة 
شيماء : هم نايمة والعنود مع لينة عند الجوهرة كلمهم بالنقال 
خليل : تامرين على شي 
شيماء : أي لا تنسى تحافظ على روحك وعلينا ولا تنسى تكلم على طول مو تقطع 
خليل : إنشاء الله وجوالي تعرفونه كلموني يله مع السلامة 
شيماء : مع السلامة 
شيماء بعد ما صبرت روحها مع ولدها من دون بكاء جلست الحين تبكي 
............................................
العنود : لينة جوالك يدق قومي كلمي 
لينة : إنشاء الله 
لينة : ألووووووووووو
خليل : السلام عليكم 
لينة : وعليكم السلام أنت متصل عشان تقول السلام عليكم 
خليل : لا أبي أقول لك مبرووووك يا حبيبتي وعقبال ما أشوف أعيالكم وثاني شي أبي أودعك لأني بسافر للخارج عشان أكمل دراستي 
لينة : خليل من جدك خليل لا تسويها أرجوك طيع كلامي أنا عمتك 
خليل : عشان أنتي عمتي وتحبيني وتبين الزين لي راح تجففين الدموع الي أسمع صوتها وتوافقين على سفري لأنك تدرين كم أنا متألم صح 
لينة : خليل بس أنا ما أقدر أجلس من دونك 
خليل : الي يقول أنا زوجها وخلاص راح يعوضك فيص الكثير عني 
لينة : لا تقول كذا ما فيه أحد يساويك وحسبي الله على الي كان السبب 
خليل : لينة : أطلب منك شي 
لينة : أنت تامر 
خليل : أرجوك سلمي على الجازي وبلغيها أني ما راح أنساها وباركي لها يوم زواجها لأني ما أتوقع أني أكلم أحد ذاك اليوم خلاص لينة 
لينة : أبشر بس أهتم بروحك ولا تنسانا
خليل : أنتي لا تنسينا مع فيص وسلمي عليه بعد وباركي له وعطيني أختي الحين 
العنود : ألو خليل جد بتروح جد بتخلينه بتخليني وبتروح مع مين بلعب وبتناقش مين الي بيونسنس إذا تضايقت خليل تراجع كلنا نحبك لا تروح ترى روحي بتروح وياك 
خليل : لا تقوين كذا وتراها سنتين وبرجع أعلى أشبودكم سلمي على أخوي عبدالرحمن وقولي له يكلمني أن صحا والحين مع السلامة يا برنسيسا
العنود : مع السلامة

.............................
صحا عبدالرحمن وكلم أخوه الي كان بالمطار مع أبوه 
عبدالرحمن : ألو 
خليل : هلا بأخوي الي ماراح يصيح لأنه رجال 
عبدالرحمن : ومين قال أني بصيح عليك هديتنا وتبي أصيح 
خليل : زين الحمدلله يا أخوي هلا هلا بأمي وأبوي وأخواني لب طلباتهم وهلا هلا بالخيل ولا تنسى أرجوك الجازي ساعدها في أي شي أرجوك خلاص 
عبدالرحمن : تامر أمر مع السلامة 
خليل : مع السلامة 
غادر خليل البلاد والكل حزين على فراقه لكن هذي الدنيا يوم لك ويوم عليك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء**الثامن عشر**:
**عند الساعة الرابعة**عصرا**
**عبدالرحمن : أه يا أخوي يوم**أنك تبي تهتم**فيها كان جلست** 

**ليه الهروب لكن عهد علي ياأخوي أني أهتم بالجازي كأنك موجود**حتى لو** 

**صار الي صار** .
**أدخلت لينة و العنود على عبدالرحمن** 
**لينة : منو الي بتتهاوش معه ذا**
**عبدالرحمن : أتهاوش مين قالك** 
**لينة : تقول أنت لوصار الي صار**
**العنود : لا تخاف ما لحقنا إلا على**لو صار الي صار** 
**عبدالرحمن : لا يهمكم هالأمر وش عندكم** 
**لينة : اها**أن من زمان أقول للعنود أن عبدالرحمن أحسن أعيال أخوي** ..**وأنه نبيل وشهم ويفزع**لأي أحد ولو كان من أهله راح يخدمهم من عيونه**صح العنود** 
**العنود** :* *هاااا ..... صحيح**
**عبدالرحمن : خلكم عن الصبغ المرتب وقولوا وش تبون** 
**لينة : أيه الحين أنت أجودي نبيك يا ولد أخوي وأنا عمتك تودينا الخبر**نتبضع حق بكرة**
**العنودي : والله جد يا أخوي( تأشر العنود على وجه**لينة) شوف لينة**تكسر الخاطر ما شرت شي حق بكرة وبكرة خطوبتها ما تسوى على**عمتنا مو , طالع طالع هالوجه البريء طالع الملامح شوف أعيونه أشوي**وتبكي طالبتك يا أخوي ودنا**
**عبدالرحمن : والله كسرتي خاطري يا عميمة**بوديك بس بشروط يجب**تنفيذها**
**لينة : تدلل**
**عبدالرحمن : أول شي**تعبون التانكي فول** 
**لينة : صار**
**عبدالرحمن : الجازي ونورة يجون**معكم**
**لينة : هذي مو في يدي أطلب غيرها**
**عبدالرحمن : لا هذا أهم**شرط**
**لينة : الجازي أقدر لكن نورة .......زز خلاص أقدر**
**عبدالرحمن : لا**تنازلت عن نورة** 
**العنود : وليه توك متوله عليها** 
**عبدالرحمن : والله**يا أختي قلبي منقسم قسمين كل واحد منهم**يتهاوش مع الثاني وعقلي هو الي يحكم**بينهم في النهاية واحد يتمنا** 
**ثراها والثاني من حبه لها يبي يعزها ولا يبي**أحد يتكلم عليها المشكلة**كلهم يبونها لكن واحد بأي طريقة يبي يشوفها**والثاني الي مال له عقلي**وخاطري هو أنه يبيها لكن هم يحب يشوفها محفوظة من**كل شر لو أنا**
**لينة : وش حلات هالكلام ياليتها تجي وتسمع** 
**عبدالرحمن** :* *مو لازم هي تحس بالي أحس فيه** 
**العنود : والله وش دراك** 
**عبدالرحمن** :* *ما تدرين أن قلبي دليلي وهو الي قال لي**
**لينة : أنزين خلاص بنروح أنكلم**الجازي وأنت تزهب**
**عبدالرحمن : صار**
**غادرت لينة والعنود من عبدالرحمن**واتجهوا للجازي الي كانت حالتها يرثى**لها**

.................................................. .................................**في بيت سامي** 

**وليلى** 

**سامي : ليلى**تذكرين يوم أول مرة شفتك** 
**ليلى : وش جاب الطاري**
**سامي : تذكرين** 
**ليلى : ما أكذب القول ذاك اليوم هو الي ماراح أنساه** 
**سامي : وليه** 
**ليلى : جاني راشدي من الي يحبه قلبك**
**سامي : هههههه بس خلاص محد راح**يعطيك زيه حتى الي عطاك أياه**
**ليلى : يكون زين لأن ماحد من أهلي في عمره كله**طقني**
**سامي : ما قلتي لي ليه** 
**ليلى : ليه ليش**
**سامي تبدلت**ملامحه إلا الجدية والحزن في نفس الوقت (في**خاطره ) :هذا أحسن وقت أقول لها**فيه عن الي فيني من مرض لازم تفهم وتحمل المسؤلية من الحين لكن راح أعذبها**لا ما راح تعذبها راح**تعذبها أن خبيت عنها**
**ليلى : سامي أبو أعيالي**حبيبي**
**سامي : هلا بالغالية سمي**
**ليلى : كنت بتقول شي*
*سامي : أيه كنت بقول لك أني مشتاق حيل لك وأبي أعيد شي من أيام زمان 
ليلى : أخيرا حسيت الي فيك فيني ويمكن أكثر 
سامي : وليه ساكتة أجل
ليلى قفطت حيا : مستحيه منك وأخاف أكثر عليك الطلبات 
سامي : أنا الحين زعلت إذا ما تدللتي علي منو بيدلل علي ترا طلباتك عسل على قلبي بس مو تكثرين 
ليلى : هااااا أنت قلتها بعظمة اللسانك لا تكثرين 
سامي : ههههه أمزح معك أمري وش تبين تراني ماخذ إجازة من الشركة لمدت شهرين بس أبي أجلس وياكم قبل لا تبداء الدراسة 
ليلى : زين عيل أبي صواني ومماليس وقدور
سامي : نعم نعم وش تبين 
ليلى : ههههههههه ذكرتني بنكتة حلوة تبين تعامل الزوجة والزوجة يقول لك أن مرة حرمة دايم تطلب من زوجها أهو ملابس أو فلوس أو أعطور أ, أي شي كل شي تطلبه الزوج كان يلبي طلباتها لكنه خلاص وصل حده وصارحة 
سامي : وش قال 
ليلى : قال لها أنتي دايم تطلبين مني كل يوم جيب كذا وجيب كذا ما مرة قلتي خذ
سامي : وش كان رد الزوجة 
ليلى : قالت له خلاص عشانك بس روح خذ الزبالة وقطها . الرجال أستجن في محله 
سامي : ها ها ها مو حلوة أجل حتى أنا أبي
ليلى : في المطبخ 
سامي : وش 
ليلى : الزبالة 
سامي : شايفتني هالمغفل ذاك أنا أبي أموااااااه 
ليلى : وشو ذي أموااااه سامي أشفيك أتقرب كذا سامي لا لا 
سامي : أنا قلت لك وأنتي لازم تنفذين 
ليلى : العيال يدخلون الحين 
سامي : خلاص بقفل الباب 
قفل سامي الباب واتجه ناحية ليلى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
..............................

خلونا نرجع للينة والعنود الي كانوا ببيت الجازي
قمر : أهلين والله تبارك المكان العنود ولينة في بيتنا حياكم الله 
لينة : الله يحيك كيف حالك قمر 
قمر : والله نحمدو ربنا
العنود : وين البنات أجل 
قمر : غادة وعايشة مشغولين بالفستان الي راح يلبسونه بكرة وياخذون موعد للكوافير وهالكلام
العنود : والجازي
قمر : ما أكذب عليكم لها يومين ما تنزل إلا قليل ولا تاكل روحو شوفوها
لينة : أجل نترك مع هالقمر علي
علي : عميمة عميمة 
لينة : يا قلب عمتك سم 
علي : خلاص بتروحين عنا 
لينة : مين قال لك 
علي : فيصل بياخذك 
لينة : أها لا حبيبي مو ما خذني عنك بتصير على طول وياي 
علي : سمعتي ماما عمتي بتاخذني وياها
قمر : الله يقطع شرك 
لينة : وش فيه 
قمر : مو راضي أن فيص ياخذك يبيك تجلسين هنا ولا تطلعين 
لينة : خلاص حبيبي مو تاركتك 
العنود : يالله لينة خلينا نطلع فوق 


*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*............. 

أصعدوا فوق 
لينة تضرب الباب أشوي أشوي
الجازي : منو 
لينة : أنا لينة عمتك 
الجازي : وش فيك لينة 
لينة : بقول لك لكن مو على الباب
الجازي : انتظري
جلست الجازي تمسح دموعها وبعدها أفتحت الباب 
لينة : أخيرا فتحتي
سلموا على بعض لكن العنود مع الجازي خذو فترة يناظرون بعض في هذي اللحظة ممكن أكثر من ألف رسالة عبر العيون تنرسل والردود مالتها حزينة للغاية 


لينة : هاو وش علامكم دخلو

العنود : السلام عليكم 

الجازي : وعليكم السلام 

العنود : كيف حالك الجازي 

الجازي تنفست نفس عميق ثم : ربي لك الحمد 

العنود : وش فيك ذبلانة كذا وليه ما تكلينا 

الجازي تناظر العنود ( خاطرها ) : شقول لك وأنتي تعرفين الي بخاطري 

تبيني أنهز قدامكم وأبكي ولا تبوني أجلس كذا حابسة الظيم الي بقلبي 

لكن يكفيني سؤال واحد أسألك بعدها يا بتريحيني أو بتعذبيني بالجواب


لينة : الجازي ردي ليه ما تكلين 

الجازي : ماني مشتهية 

جلست العنود ولينة يتساسرون بين بعض

الجازي : أكيد يتكلمون عني وعن خليل أهه يا خليل وش حالك الحين

زعلان مني أكيد ولا براضي مني لك حق والله لكن وش أسوي والكل 

ضدي وأنت الوحيد الي أتريحني لكن اههههه

العنود : الجازي ما أدري كيف أبدا بكلامي لكن لازم تسمعيني وأحنا لازم 

نسمعك وأن ما سمعناك ترا ما فينا خير


الجازي : وش صاير 

العنود : خليل 

الجازي بردة فعل قوية : وش فيه خليل 

العنود : أخوي سافر وتركنا 

العنود توها الحين تفجر مشاعرها الي كانت كاتمتها ماتبي تخرب على 

فرحة لينة لكن كل شي وله حد 


الجازي بخاطرها: هذا الجواب الي كنت أبيه لكن مو زي الي كنت أرغب 

فيه ليه يا خليل تركتني ليه, صحيح قلت لك لكن ليه طاوعتني ترا ما أبي 

غير حبك أنت وقربك ما أبي أحد بهالدنيا كلها أرجع لي وخلنا نبني عشنا

بدت الجازي تكمل الدموع الي ما عرفت توقف غير لفترة وجيزة والحين 

خذت مجراها من جديد 

كل الي بالغرفة يبكون الي صابه مصيبة وحدة واي ثنتين كل هذا بسبب 

فراق خليل 

لينة تمسح الدموع وتجمع أشوي من شجاعتها

لينة : العنود الجازي خلاص ما ينفع البكاء بعد الفراق تراني مليانة دموع 

وحزن على حبيبي خليل لكن لا تخربون فرحتي وهو هم ما حب يخرب 

فرحتي وبارك لي على الخطبة يله بنات وهو خلاص راح والي باقي له 

منا أن ندعي له بالتوفيقفي حياته هناك ودراسته ويوفقه ببنت 

الحلال...........................

الجازي بخاطرها : أخر وحدة أظنها تخطي هالخطاء هو أنتي يا لينة 

تظنين أحنا خلاص تفارقنا لا وألف لا صح أن الدين ولا العادات تسمح لكن 

قبل لا يسافر كل منا أهدى للثاني قلبه كلن يحس بالثاني سواء حزين ولا 

سعيد مو هذي نهاية خليل الجازي خليل بل هذي البداية 

لينة : مو قصدي والله يالجازي

العنود : خلاص الحين خلونا نفرح وتركوا النكد بعيد وأن كنا غير فرحنين 

من الداخل خلونا نتظاهر عشان تكمل الفرحة للكل ولا 

لينة : يا حلات هالكلام ولش بوسة بعد أمواااااااه

العنود : وع كذا بتحبين فيصل بيتركك من أول ليلة شكله يبيلك تدريب*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجازي أبتسمت قليل*

*لينة : أيه هذي الجازي الي نعرفها صح مو كلها لكن يكفي أن روحها ويانة

الجازي بخاطرها : روحي مو معي مع الغالي يحتفظ فيها وراح يردها لي 

بردتها 

لينة : الجازي طالبتك 

الجازي : تم وش تبين 


لينة : بنروح الحين الخبر مع دحومي 

الجازي: منوا دحومي

العنود: أخوي العاشق الولهان 

الجازي : كثير من العشق ما يذبح خلوه يتركد على روحه وعلى مسألة 

الخبر عشانك بس ياللينة بروح لكن كلمي لي أبوي يوافق

لينة : يوسف أمره هين 

الجازي بخاطرها : ليته كان معي هين وخلاني سعيدة طول عمري مو 

كذا حالتي الي بتصير أدمر وأدمر كل يوم 

أطلعت لينة عشان أتكلم يوسف والعنود توها بتلحق لينة لكن الجازي 

أزهمتها

العنود : سمي 

الجازي : قربي يالعنود 

العنود : وهذاني قربت 

الجازي : أبيك تسمعيني وتفهميني

العنود : كلي أذان صاغية رمسي

الجازي بعد تنهيدة طيلة : خلاص يالعنود أنتهى خليل من حياتي لأن 

بدأفيها شخص ثاني لازم أكون أمينة معه طول حياتي لكن هالشيء

صعب كثير علي بعد ما كنت أحب أنسان وهو هم يحبني نتفرق غصب
عنا وبهالطريقة يزود الشوق بينا عشان كذا أبي أنسى أخوك زي ما 

حبيته ,حبي له كأنه بحر ماله نهاية أبي هالبحر يجف أدري أنه صعب لكن 

أرجوك يالعنود كوني وياي على طول لاتخلوني لا يغركم هيأتي الحين 

تراني متحطمة حيل وأي قول أوفعل يخليني أفجر أنهار من الدموع لأن 

الحزن الي بداخلي والألم ماله حد أوعديني يالعنود وما كلمتك أنتي إلا 

لأن لينة راح تنخطب وما أبي أعكر عليها مع أني أدري أنها تحس فني 

لكنها تبي تلهيني عشان أنسى لكن كيف كيف أخوك نفذ الي قلت له 

وفارقني نفذ الي قلت له لكن ليه ليه

العنود : يعني أنتي الي

الجازي: بعد ما تهاوش مع وليد بالمزرعة جاء للبيت وشافني وقال لي كل 

شي لكني كنت قاسية معي بقولي في أول شي وعلمته أني موافقة 

على وليد وهو ماله أي وجود , لكن دموعي خانتني بالأخير ولا رضت أني 

أكذب عليه وخبرته سبب قبولي لوليد وقلت له يبتعد عشان يرتاح أهو

والله مو عشاني لأني أنا خلاص بعده ما أتوقع راح ألاقي الراحة أبد أنا 

راح أندفن وحبه معي وفي الدنيا مالي غيره وأن طالت الغيبة 

جلست الجازي تبكي المر والعنود براقبه عاجزة عن فعل أي شي لكن 

في النهاية 

العنود حطت يدها على راس الجازي 

العنود : أنتي فعلتي الصح وهو هم فعل الصح والمطلوب منكم الحين , 

صحيح مو حلوة كلمت مطلوب منكم لكن الواقع يفرض علينا أشياء أحنا 

رافضينها لكن واجب علينا أتباعها لازم كل شخص منك يخلص للثاني زي 

ما تفارقتوا عشان كلن يحب الثاني ويبي مصلحته لازم تنسون بعض 

صحيح مو سهلة لكنك يالجازي راح تتزوجين رجل ثاني لازم تخلصين له 

بكل شي وتنسين أخوي وهو ما راح يرضى أنك تتعذبين كذا عشان كذا 

سافر يبيك تنسينه وتفكرين ببيتك الجديد والمستقبل في علم الغيب الي 

علينا نفكر بيومنا بس والباقي على رب العالمين 




الجازي أرفعت راسها : شكرا لك يالعنود على سماعك لي 

العنود : لا تقولين كذا ترانا خوات*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*أخلوا توأم الروح غادة وعايشة الغرفة على الجازي والعنود** 

غادة : أخيرا الجازي رضت علينا وفتحت الباب 

العنود : أخيرا 

عايشة : العنود مو أنتي تكبرينا بسنة كيف قدرتي تفتحين الباب , عجزنا 

أنا وأختي وأبوي وأميس الكل يبي الجازي تتكلم لكنها ساكتة وتجين 

بسهولة تطقين الباب وينفتح لك , أقول الله لنا أختي ظالمتنا تحب ناس 

وتترك ناس , الجازي ترانا نحبك حيل 

الجازي : الله يقطع أبليسك حتى أنا أحبكم زالعنود معزتها من معزتكم 

عايشة : أجل قومي معانا وأكلي أي شي وجهزي روحك حق بكرة 

الحفلة تراك ماشريتي شي 

الجازي : بروح الحين بشتري لي من الخبر حرررة


غادة : نعم وأحنا 

الجازي : بروح مع المعرسة والعنود والي بيودينا عبدالرحمن 

عايشة : هذا ظلم بحت وأحنا بنروح 

لينة توها داخلة للغرفة وسامعة كلام عايشة 

لينة : ماتكفي السيارة إلا لثلاثة أنا والعنود وعبدالرحمن بس 

لينة تناظر الجازي

الجازي بخاطرها : حتى هذي يا أبوي راح تمنعني منها ليه

لينة : والجازي راح ناخذها مع أن السيارة ما تكفي لكن بنشيلها بعيونا 

وأنتوا لا جلسوا هنا ووعد علي بزواجي نروح نقضي كلنا أما الحين 

مايمدي

غادة : لا خلاص تروحون وتجون بالسلامة لكن توصو فيني بعطر على 

الطاير أو أي إكسسوارات ها بالجازي تعرفين ذوقي ماوصيك وعايشة هم 

زي ذوقش 

عايشة : أي والله يا الجازي, ولا باخذ الي بتشترينه حق روحك

طلعت لينة والعنود والبنات 

الجازي أفرحت وقامت تعدل روحها وتجهز لها كم غرض للخبر

.................................................. .......

كملوا البنات تجهيزاتهم ومشوا على طول 





عبدالرحمن : السلام عليكم 

العنود : وعليكم السلام 

عبدالرحمن : أحد حاشاك

الجازي: وعليكم السلام كيف حالك عبدالرحمن 

عبدالرحمن : ها شفتي السنع تقول كيف حالك مو أنتي 
ا
العنود : أتكلمني انا

عبدالرحمن : لا 

لينة : أجل أنا لأنه ما بقى غيري

عبدالرحمن : أنتوا ثنتينكم تعلموا السنع من الجازي

لينة : أقول أحمد ربك أنها جات لولا الله ثم أنا ولا ما جت

عبدالرحمن : أساسا تدرين لو ما جات كان ما وديتكم 

الجازي : وليه لازم أكون موجودة 

عبدالرحمن : أيه أنتي الخير والبركة وأنا عاهدت نفسي اني أسعدك 

لينة : الي يقول بتتزوجها

عبدالرحمن : لولا أن القلب فيه وحدة ثانية ولا ماأستنيت أحد ياخذها مني 

العنود : طيب طيب هالكلام راح يوصل إلى ناس تعرفهم زين 

عبدالرحمن لف وجهه أتجاه العنود بسرعة أدى أن السيارة يختل توازنه 

أشوي 

لينة : هايييييييييييييييييييي

عبدالرحمن : أسف غلطة صغيرة 

العنود :كل هذا من الخوف أجل خلاص عرفنا أدواك

عبدالرحمن : طالبك يالعنود لا تقولين للربع شي ترانا مانقدر على زعلهم 

أما الجازي المعذرة يالجازي أنا ما واطنها ولا أحبها ولا أشتهيها ولا أجلس 

بالمكان الي تجلس فيه ولا أحد أموصيني عليها ولا شي بس كل الي 

قلته بالعكس

لينة : هههههههههههه الخواف هذا أنت لسا ما خذتها كيف لو خذتها وش 

بتصير أنت الدجاجة وهي الديك يالدجاجة 

عبدالرحمن : أنا الدجاجة ها أوريك ما فيه خبر بنرد للحسا

الجازي : خلاص سامحها هالمرة توبة 

لينة : أي والله توبة بس خلنا نرجع للديار أن ماوريتك بذلك على هالذل 

الي أمسويه لنا

كملوا البنات طريقهم مع عبدالرحمن ووصلوا خلال ساعة وربععند المغرب

نتركهم الحين ونروح لعبدالوهاب ومها
.................................................. ........*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*مها : عبدالوهاب وخر عني تراك أتعورني*

*عبدالوهاب : أبي أسمع هالولد ذا ليش دايم يذيك 

مها : والله مو هو الا أبوه مذيني 

عبدالوهاب : مها أرجوك لا تطلعين بكرة قدام المعازيم كذا بدبتك بتفشلينه

مها : بسم الله عليك أنا أحلى ألف مرة كذا ولا

عبدالوهاب : الشهادة لله أنتي من همرك أحلى وحدة تشوفها عيني 

مها : أدري 

عبدالوهاب(بخاطره): لأنك صاكة علي أبي أشوف هالتلفزيون زين موقادر 

ما أشوف إلا أنتي

مها : شتفكر فيه 


عبدالوهاب : أفكر بالولد الجاي

مها : وأن كانت بنت
عبدالوهاب : الي يجي من الله حياه الله بس أن كانت بنت بسميها حواري 

مها : ماشاء الله عليك الأسامي الي تجيبها دوم حلوة , أما أن جاء ولد 

بسميه أنا

عبدالوهاب : لا حبيبتي أمسمي روحه هو قبل لا يجي 


مها : وش أمسمي روحه ياحياتي

عبدالوهاب: ولدي هو بو سعود عبدالعزيز بن عبدالوهاب بن 

عبدالعزيزالحمد

مها: ترا كنت بسميه نفس الأسم على أبوي وأبوك عشان نكون متعادلين 

عبدالوهاب:انزين حبيبتي روحي المستشفى وعرفي هو ولد ولا بنت

مها : أساسا هم قالوا لي 

عبدالوهاب/: قالوا لك هو ولد ولا بنت

مها : لا قالوا تبين تعرفين ولا لا , قلت لهم الي يجي من الله حياه الله , 

ورفضت طبعا

عبدالوهاب: شسوي فيك أنتي غير أني بهجرك ساعة بالكثير وبرجع لك 

كأني مطاط أنشد مليان شوق

مها : خذ معاك أسيل ترا أمتعبتني كثير

عبدالوهاب: صدق بابا

أسيل : لا 

عبدالوهاب : أنزين وين تبين تروحين 

أسيل : أبي بطاطس

عبدالوهاب: أخيرا نطقتيها صح 

أسيل : بابا بابا علي يجي ويانا

عبدالوهاب: خلاص علي يجي ويانا من الحين تحجزين حق روحك 

مها : بسم الله على بنتي بتشوف أن طول الله بأعمارنا المعاريس يتمنون 

تراب رجلها بس هي الحين متواضعه 

عبدالوهاب : ول خذيتيني شراع بلا مجداف خلاص عيب لا تحجزين حق 

روحك أسيل عيب

أسيل تنزل راسها وترفعه موافق على كلام أبوها

عبدالوهاب: يله أسيل أنروح حق علي

........................................



الكل تجمع في بيت الجوهرة بعد العشاء

خالد : إبراهيم كيف وليد الحين 

إبراهيم : نسيت أخبرك , وليد يسلم عليك ويتأسف 

على الي صار منه ولا يدري كيف يعتذر 

لكن وصاني أني أخبرك أنه غلط عليك 

وعلى وليد وعشان كذا يعتذر منكم ويطلب

منكم أمسامحته لأنه سافر لأمريكا اليوم العصر

خالد : من جد تتكلم سافر

إبراهيم : أيه وصلته أنا للمطار راح يكمل دراسته هناك وقبل لا أنسى , 

وليد 

وليد : سم عمي

إبراهيم : تسلم , خليل يبارك لك الخطبة من الجازي ويتمنى لكم الخير 

من خالص أعماقه

وليد والغيض بقلبه على الي سواه خليل : الله يبارك فيه ويوصله سالم 

يوسف: أنزين الحمدلله على كل شي وش صار على بكرة أغراض وعشا 

والزي منوه

خالد : عبدالوهاب هو الي متكفل بالأكل

وكل شي هو الي قال , الا وينه هو

يعقوب : طلع مع أسيل وعلي أخوي*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*دخل سامي على الجماعة المجلس مع أعياله حمدان وسلطان** 

سامي : السلام عليكم 

الكل : وعليكم السلام 

سلم الكل على سامي وعياله ثم أجلسوا

خالد: عمر : قوم صب القهوة

عمر: إنشاء الله يبه

خذ عمر الدلة وصب فنجال لعمهسامي

عمر : سم عمي 

سامي : تسلم , وش أخبارك يا عمر من زمان عنك أول تطل علينا 

عمر : مشاغل الدنيا وأنت عارف

خالد : ههه الي يسمعك يقول متزوج وتصرف على عيلتك 

عمر : لا عاد ما وصلت لهذي الدرجة وأنتوا يا يبه في وقتكم الي كان 

بعمري ماعنده أي شغل أما جيلنا أنواع الأشياء

تقدر تسويها عشان كذا أنا مشغول 

خالد: أيه أيه كمل صبك للقهوة

سامي: كيف الأستعدادات حق بكرة 

خالد : تونا كنا نتكلم عن هالموضوع

سامي : تراني جاهز لأي شي أنتوا أمروا بس

خالد : ما يامر عليك عدو نبيك تجي بس وكل شي بيقوم فيه عبدالوهاب 

والشباب هذاهم وياه ولا ياشباب

جمدان : والله هذي الغالية خالتي لينة أخر العنقود نخدمه لو على نفسنا

يوسف : والنعم فيك 

حمدان : عمر وين عبدالرحمن 

عمر: راح للخبر مع البنات يقضون أغراض حق بكرة 

عمر : نذل ما قال لي كان رحت وياه

وليد : منوراح وياه 

عمر: لينة والعنود والجازي

يعقوب : أختي راحت وياهم 

عمر : أيه راحت وينك أنت 

يعقوب : رحت للمزرعة مع أحمد وعبدالله

نركب الخيلولا أدري عن أي شي

وليد جاه أتصال وغادر المجلس

وليد : هلا وغلا كيف حالك

حنين : خذني على قد عقلي ونسيني الي سويته 

وليد : أسف والله حبيبتي أنشغلت مع الأهل 

حنين : لا مو راضية عليك لين تجيني بالخبر 

وليد : لو أدري كان جيت اليوم ولد عمي رايح بس راح الحين 

حنين : مالي دخل تعال مشتاقة لك حيل

خالد بخاطره : راح أخليك تشتاقين للنسيان وتكفرين باليوم الي عرفتيني 

فيه أنا تخونيني ماعليه أذكرك 

وليد : حنين أمحضر لك مفاجئة مررررة حلوة بس مو الحين راح تعرفين 

ولا أنا الي بقول لك 

حنين : والله شوقتني كثير قولها

وليد : ماتصير مفاجئة أجل

حنين : يالله أجل وليد عن أذنك جايتني مكالمة ضرورية لازم أكلم سلام

وليد : هين ياحنين أن ما وريتك أتكلمينه بعد لازلتي

عبدالوهاب : وليد أشفيك جالس بره

وليد : لا كنت أكلم جوال , أهلين حبيبتي أسيل عطيني من البطاطس 

الي عندك 

أسيل : لا خذ من علي

علي: حقي خلص

وليد : أجل وش الي أمخبيه وراك 

علي : ماشي 

وليد : ورني يدك علوية

علي: خذ حبة بس بيخلص

عبدالوهاب: الكل هنا

وليد : أيه ويتحرونك عشان تجهيزات بكرة*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالوهاب: أكيد هذا أبوك وسواسي كثير** 

وليد : ههههههه أيه تعرف أبوي مايرتاح لين يشوف الشي قدامه

عبدالوهاب خلنا ندخل

دخل عبدالوهاب وسلم على الكل 

خالد : ها بشر

عبدالوهاب: أبشرك كل شي جهزته رتبت

بكرة مع المطعم للعشاء ورتبت 

مع الشيخ ورتبت مع محل يجيب لنا بقلاوة وكيك 

وجبت الحين معي العصيرات أم الفاكهة

بكرة بيجيبها يعقوب ما يقصر والخروف بنشتريه بكرة أنا 

يوسف : بروح وياك 

عبدالوهاب : خلاص أجل , الكاميرا والتصوير كل هذا مع عمر والعروس 

متكفل فيها عبدالرحمن وأحمد والباقي الله يعينكم بكرة على حريمكم 

الكوافيرا وغيرهاوالمعزيم ماحنا عازمين أحد بس أحنا وأهم كذلك 

.................................................

نترك الجماعة ونروح لعبدالرحمن والبنات الي كانوا في مجمع الراشد







لينة : هذا مررررة حلو 

العنود: جد والله كثير حلو ماشاء الله عليك لقطتيه

الجازي: أما أنا ما أحب هالألوان أحب الغامق

لينة : عبدالرحمن وش رايك 

عبدالرحمن : خلوني أتخيل شكله عليك ..هممممممممممممممم مو 

معقول حلوو 

لينة : جد 

طلع عبدالرحمن من المحل والكل مستغرب

عبدالرحمن : فيصل فيصل

فيصل لف وجهه 

فيصل: أهلييييييييييييين

تعانقوا الشباب والبنات مايدرون وش السالفة 

عبدالرحمن : السلام عليكم 

فيصل : وعليكم السلام كيف حالكم وحمدلله على السلامة 

عبدالرحمن : الله يسلمك ونبشرك أحنا الحمدلله 

فيصل : وش عندك بالراشد لوحدك أتغازل هااا

عبدالرحمن : والله أني جاي عشانك أنت أنت السبب

فيصل : وش دخلني أنا 

عبدالرحمن : قول أنك مو عارف , جايب معاي أم العيال لينة والبنات وياها 

يقضون 

فيصل : والله خلنا أنسلم نروح 

عبدالرحمن : نعم نعم بكرة يصير خير زين أندخلك أما اليوم لا والف لا 

أهلك أي

فيصل : طلة بس

عبدالرحمن : لا 

فيصل : أذكرك بعدين ماني أمخليك أتشوفها أبد 

عبدالرحمن : يكون أحسن زهقتني ,

لا أمزح معك وإنشاء الله الله يبارك لكم 

فيصل : الهنوف روحي للبنات داخل

الهنوف : إنشاء الله 

راحت الهنوف داخل المحل والكل تفاجئ*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الهنوف : السلام عليكم** 

الكل : وعليكم السلام 

لينة : كيف حالكم 

الهنوف : أبخير , وش عندكم أتقضون حق بكرة ها

الجازي : زي ما أنتي شايفة نبي نشتري فستان جاهز 

لينة : وش يحب أخوك لون 

الهنوف : الأعرفه أنه ذابحني قبل أشوي يبيني أشتري فاتح 

لينة : ها شفتوا الفاتح أحلى

الجازي : وأنتي 

الهنوف: لا والله ما أحب الا الكواتم 

الجازي : هذا الحريم ولابلاش يعرفون الذوق الرفيع

لينة : أنا ما علي باخذ الي شفتوه قبل أشوي

الهنوف: وينه 

لينة : ماني أمعلمتك بكرة بتشوفينه والحين يله روحي لأخوك وسلمي 

عليه

الهنوف: يبلغ تامرون على شي 

الكل: تسلمين يالغالية

قضوا البنات أغراضهم وأرجعوا للحسا بس ما أنتهى المشوار لأن لينة 

عندها موعد مع الحناية 

تحنت لينة والكل يشوفها وفرحان لها لأنها جد تستاهل كل خير

بعدها الكل نام عند الساعة الثانية صباحا

.................................................. ................ 



من الصبح الساعة تسعة العنود ونورة يدقون على لينة عشان تقوم وتصحصح


لينة : وش بلاكم 


نورة : الي يقول ما عندها خبر الحبايب أوصلوا وباعثين لكم هدايا وورود 

أتهبل 


العنود : أشعليها اليوم ملكتها بتصير مرة

لينة : وين عبدالرحمن السواق حقي

العنود : نعم نعم 

نورة : والله جد السواق عبدالرحمن مو سواق 

لينة : أحد كلمك أنتي 

نورة : لا بس ما أرضى على ولد عمي

لينة : بس

نورة : ما لك دخل هذا شي يخصني 

لينة : والله أنك تغيرين عليه موت وبخليك تستجنين أن قلت لك الي 

عنديي

العنود : لا لينة سكتي

نورة : قولي 

لينة : عبدالرحمن يحب وحدة ثانية 

نورة تغيرت ملامح وجها وانقلبت لبوة أدافع عن ............

.
.عن عن عن*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووو علي القصة 

ولا تطولين علينا بتكمله

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم بوفيصل عالتواصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

الجزء التاسع عشر: (إهداء لكل من يذاكر في هذه اللحظات للأخنبارات وخاصة إلا أهل السعودية(
نرجع لنورة ألي من أسمعت عن عبدالرحمن وحبه تغيرت ملامحها
العنود : ما عليك منها 
نورة :........................
لينة : شوفي البنت ماتتكلم الله يعينا عليها
نورة : ليه كذا أنا وش سويت عشان يجازيني كذا
لينة : يا بنية أستحي على وجهك هو زوجك ولا زوجك حيالله ولد عمك 
العنود : لينة سكتي
لينة : شوفيها كيف تتكلم بلا حيا 
نورة بدت الدموع تاخذ مجراها في دموعها 
لينة : هذا الي أقدرت عليه جلست تبكي , يا بنية صيري ثقيلة ولا تخلين أي شي يخرب مزاجك وبريحك بس وقفي هالبكاء جد أنتي رقيقة حيل هو يحب بنت عمك الجازي أعترف بهالشي يوم كنا بالطريق رايحين للظهران
نورة الأفكار قامت تلعب براسها 
نورة بخاطرها: عبدالرحمن والجازي كيف وخليل وين راح
العنود : نورة نورة لالا إلا كذا لا تفكرين ولا يروح بالك بعيد عبدالرحمنيقول أنه يحب فلانة ولولا حبه لها والشوق الي يغمر فؤاده أتجاها كان فكر بالجازي للصفات الي فيها ومو عشان يحبها أرجو أنك فهمتي الحين
نورة تمسح دموعها: أنزين منو فلانة
لينة : أيا مقصوفت أرقبة الي يقول ما تعرف أكيد الجازي ( تأشر بيدها لنورة(حرررررررررررررررة
العنود : عاد بلا أستهبال تعرفين منهوا

نورة أرجعت البسمة لها

في هذي الأثناء دخل عبدالرحمن والنوم لازال بعيونه 

عبدالرحمن : طق طق

لينة : وقف لا تدخل

عبدالرحمن : هلا بعميمة منو عندكم 

لينة : وش لقفك المهم لا تحاول أتقرب من الباب

نورة بخاطرها : صبر راح أذوقك المرر

عبدالرحمن : أنزين أختي معك 

العنود : هلا عبدالرحمن

عبدالرحمن : أيه الحين نسمع صوت حسن مو قبل أشوي

لينة : لا أوريك , راح أقول للي في بالك وبالي عن الي قلته في السيارة


عن الجازي

عبدالرحمن تخرع وتوه بيدخل للصالة

لينة : أنتبه قلت لك لا تدخل

عبدالرحمن : لينة حبيبتي خلاص توبه ما أعيدها بس لا تقولين لها

نورة بخاطرها : لهذي الدرجة خايف حرام خلني أكلمه , أستحي عاد وين الحيا وأساسا خليه يتعذب مو أنتي بس. أيه صح خليه كذ ولا زيدي عليه بعد
العنود : خلاص عاد هذا أخوي 
لينة ميتة ضحك على عبدالرحمن
عبدالرحمن : أوريك يالي محسوبة علي عمة ماراح أوديك للمشغل 
لينة : لا خلاص بسكت بس مو قادرة , خلني أزيدها عليك تدري منو أهني
عبدالرحمن : ........... منوا لا تقولين
لينة : أيه هي نورة
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : الله يستر رحنا فيها , بس ليه أنا خايف كذا خلها تدري, لا حرام هذي النوري حياتي كلها كيف أرضى أنها تزعل, أنزين مو كأني زدتها أشوي ألا كثير 
العنود : عبدالرحمن أنت أهني 
عبدالرحمن : أيه أنا هنا , نورة السلام عليكم 
نورة بخاطرها : الحين وقت الأنتقام 
نورة : ............................
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : ممكن ما أسمعت
عبدالرحمن : نورة السلام عليكم
نورة : .....................
لينة : سلمي على الولد يسلم عليك ولا أنتي صمخة
نورة بصوت واطي: مالك دخل أنتي يالسوسة 
عبدالرحمن : هذا الي تبينه أرتحتي الحين المهم رد السلام واجب وما أشوف فيها عيب وأنتي يالبطة أحسابك راح تشوفينه الحين ماني أموصلك أي مكان وخلي أ؛د ثاني يوصلك للمشغل سلام عليكم 
لينة + العنود : عبدالرحمن عبدالرحمن 
لينة : وين بتروح ما فيه أحد ثاني
العنود : كل هذا من ألسانك لو يسكت يكون أحسن 
نورة بخاطرها : الحمدلله أنتصرت خليه كذا إلا أن يجي الليلة ولا أي يوم ثاني ونحل المسألة هذي 


لينة :/ ليه ما سلمتي على الولد كان يسلم عليك 
نورة : كيفي مزاجي
العنود : الحين شوفوا كيف صار خاطر أخوي 
نورة : أستأذنكم بروح بيتنا 
العنود : وأنا بروح لعبدالرحمن
لينة : والله ولا وحدة منكم تتحرك من هنا لين ما تدبروني
العنود : كلمي عمي عبدالوهاب أو أي أحد من عيال أخوانك
لينة : مافيه غيره يعقوبوا بيحلها لي
العنود بخاطرها : يعقوب ما أتوقع هالولد أحس أنه متكبر كثير وغامض ما ينعرف له , العنود عيب عليك مو هذي أخلاقك أنتي ما تعرفين الولد
العنود : كلميه يمكن يوصلك
لينة أطلع جوالها وتدق على يعقوب
يعقوب : أعوذ بالله منوا الي يدق هالوقت جد ما يستحي, ألوووووو
لينة : ألوووووو
يعقوب: غلطانة بالرقم أختي
لينة : يعقوب يعقوب
يعقوب : منوا أنتي
لينة : أنا عمتك لينة 
يعقوب : وهذا وقت تتصلين فيه 
لينة : كلن خذلني 
يعقوب : وأنا هم بخذلك 
العنود : شيقول
لينة : يقول بيخذلني حتى هو 
العنود : أنا قلت 
لينة : شتقولين 
العنود : لا مافيه شي أكلم روحي
يعقوب: ألوووووووووووووو
لينة : ها يعقوب عشان عمتك 
يعقوب : اللهم طولك ياروح قولي وش عندك 
لينة : أبيك أتوصلني للمشغل
يعقوب : الحين أمصحيتني من هالصبح عشان مشغل جد أنك عمه تحبيني
لينة : الحين مو الصبح الساعة بتجي 12 الظهر وبعدين اللية خطوبتي ولا أتوقع ترضى علي أجي بشعري من دون تسريحة والماي فيس يكون بدون مكياج ولا ميك أب 
يعقوب : شتقولين أشفيه ألسانش أنعوج 
لينة : أها يعقوب لا تخلي الي عندي يضحكون علي ويقولون ولد أخوها ما نفعها
يعقوب : منو ذول
لينة : العنود 
العنود : يالخبلة متى أتضحكت عليك
يعقوب بخاطره: هالبنت ليه تقول كذا العنود عاد شكلها مرجوجة ومغرورة بس أعناد لها راح
لينة: ها وش قلت 
يعقوب: بشري الي جنبك بأني راح أوصلك لا وراح أتولى أمرك الليلة هذي كلها
لينة : مشكووووورألف أجل تسبح وتعال لي بسرعة أحتريك على جمر 
يعقوب : مع أنك غلطتي لأن ريحتي طيب لكن بنفذ أمرك وجايك بعد عشر دقايق سلام 
العنود : ليه قلتي كذا 
لينة : عشان ينقهر ويوديني وأبشرك يقول لك أنقهري لأنه بيوديني
العنود : جد أنه متكبر وشايف عمره عاد ما بقى ألا أنا أنقهر , أنا ماراح أنقهر ألا لأهلي هناك (تأشر العنود أتجاه الشمال الغربي)
لينة : وش قصدك 
العنود : مو لازم تفهمين الحين بعدين راح تفهمين والحين تجهزي الولد راح يجيك , وانا وش دخلني خليه يحتريك لليل
لينة : وأ،تي مو رايحة وياي
العنود : لا وأن بجيك بخلي أحد ثاني يجيبني مو راكبة معكم ما يحل لي

----------


## صمت الجروح

لينة : عاد بلا مصاخة 
العنود : أتكلم معك من جد ماني جاية وياكم بعد مع ولد أخوك هذا أستحالة
أطلعت العنود من عند لينة وأتجهت لبيتهم
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
العنود تدخل البيت وتشوف جمانة جالسة عند التلفزيون
العنود : جمانة من الصبح عاد 
جمانة : وشو
العنود : حتى شعرك كشة وعلى طول قدام التلفزيون 
جمانة : المسلسل بيبدا الحين بشوفه بعدين بتسبح
العنود : وش هالمسلسل الي خلا أوخيتي تصح من النوم
جمانة : لو تشوفينه راح تبكين كثير 
العنود : حتى أنتي 
جمانة : أنا أيش
العنود : ما عليك المهم أن خلصتيه تسبحي اليوم ملكت لينة
جمانة : سمعي قصة المسلسل 
العنود : ما أبي أسمع القصة خليها لك, وين أمي
جمانة : امي بالغرفة 
توجهت العنود للغرفة 
العنود : طق طق
شيماء : مين 
العنود : أنا العنود 
شيماء : دخلي
العنود : يمه ليه الصياح 
شيماء: ...................
العنود : يمه تراه بخير 
شيماء : كيف بخير وهو مو جنبي ولا حتى كلم إلا الحين
العنود : إنشاء الله راح يكلم وأنتي الحين جمعي قواش وأ/سحي الدموع ترا أدموعك غالية علينا كثير 
شيماء : إنشاء الله ما أنحرم منك يا أبنيتي
العنود : أمين 
شيماء : وين أختك أم كشة 
العنود : ههههههههه جالسة أطالع المسلسل ما خذ عقلها
شيماء : فتح المسلسل
العنود : أيه فتح 
شيماء : أجل عن أذنك بروح أشوفه
العنود : يمه وش صاير 
شيماء : أمزح معك بس خليني لوحدي أبي أجلس لحالي
العنود : أفا أشكي لي مو تقوليتن ان البنت أن كبرت أمها تصادقها
شيماء : صحيح
العنود : أجل وش الي شاغل بالك 
شيماء : شيين أولهم أخوك والجازي وثاني شي الجوهرة 
العنود : أخوي يا يمه إنشاء الله أن هذا هو الخير 
شيماء : أي خير أنه يهاجر ويترك الي حبها وغصب عنه 
العنود : قلتيها غصبا عنه وهو سلم لهذا الأمر وما أحد يدري وش أمخبي لنا القدر 
شيماء : أههههههه الجوهرة هم شاغلة بالي
العنود : وش فيها بعد أمي 
شيماء : أمي راح تجلس لوحدها بعد زواج لينة 
العنود : الله يا يمه ليت لي قلب مثل قلبك ( العنود تضم أمها ) بس أكيد راح أشيب قبل أكبر من كثر التفكير بالناس
شيماء : أن ما عشتي مع الناس فرحهم وحزنهم وهمهم ما راح تحسن بالسعادة والحب فهمي هالشي يا بنيتي
العنود : صادقة يا يمه وذكرتيني بشيين واحد منهم ماراح عن بالي والثاني راح بس راح أقوم فيه
شيماء : وشو
العنود : لا يايمه هذي أعمال سر أقوم فيها عسا ربي يتقبلها مني
شيماء : الله يتقبلها منك 
العنود : أمين , يمه عاد قومي سوي لنا الغداء وروحي عاوني أيديده على الملكة اليوم ترا الكل متلخبطة أفكاره
شيماء : إنشاء الله أبله
...........................................
نترك العنود وأمها ونروح لفيصل مع أهله 

الهنوف: أخيرا أخوي راح يتزوج 
فيصل : شايفتني شايب 
الهنوف : لا بس براسك كم شعرة سواد
ام فيصل : بسم الله على وليدي من الشيب
فيصل : أيه أمي حيلك فيها
الهنوف : الله يعينا دام أم الهنوف أدافع عن أخر العنقود 
أم فيصل : كيفي اليوم هذا كله لفيصل 
الهنوف : وأنا خلاص طاح كرتي
أم فيصل : اليوم بس
فيصل : أمي متى بنروح لهم 
أم الهنوف: إنشاء الله بعد العشاء 
فيصل : متأخر وايد خلوها المغرب
الهنوف: وش كثر مستعجل راح تشبع منها 
فيصل : إنشاء الله ما راح أشوف هذا اليوم , أمي مين بيجي من أهلي
مريم : كلهم 
فيصل : كلهم كلهم 
مريم : أيه أنا خواتي بيجون وأخواني وبناتهم ومن جهة أبوك هم 
فيصل : الله يعينهم أجل على الزحمة 
مريم : أهم شي القلوب 
فيصل : أي والله أهم شي القلوب صافية ولا الضيق مو مهم , وخالتي قالوا شي 
مريم : عن وشو 
فيصل : ما قالوا شي عن زواجي من لينة 
مريم : لا والله إلا الكل بارك وهنا إلا 
فيصل : إلا مين 
مريم : لا ما عليك 
الهنوف : إلا خالتي أم أشجان 
فيصل : وليه بعد 
مريم : كانك مو عارف
فيصل : يا يمه لو أحس أن أشجان راح تتوافق معي كان تزوجتها لكن ما حسيت بهالشي إلا أن أتضايق كل ما تجيبون طاريها 
مريم : بس
فيصل : لا بس ولا غيره أ،هوا هالسالفة أرجوكم وخلوني بحالي مع لينة ولا أبي أي حد يجيب لها طاري
مريم : إنشاء الله بس أنت ليه تضايقت 
فيصل : بعد هذا كله تقولين ليه أنا متضايق أنا بخليكم وبروح أشم هوا 
.........................................
عند الساعة 4 عصرا

نورة : أمي ما خلصتي 
منيرة : وش عندك مستعجلة 
نورة : ماني مستعجلة بس الحين موعدنا عند الكوافيرا
منيرة : الي يقول اليوم العرس
نورة : مو مهم المهم أن اليوم الكل فرحان وأخنا لازم نكون مشاركين لهم في الفرحة
منيرة أنزين أمشي , وين أختك هيبة 
نورة : وهذي الثانية بعد وين راحت , هيبة هيبة 
هيبة : كاني أهني
نورة : وينك تأخرنا 
هيبة : بخلص القصة وبجيك 
نورة : أحنا محترقة أعصابنا وأنتي باردة جد أنك ماتقدرين الأمور
هيبة : القصة مررررة حلوة ما أقدر أهدها 
نورة : أجل خلاص جلسي وحنا بنروح عنك 
هيبة : لا خلاص جيت مع أني مو قادرة أهدها
نورة : أي قصة هذي لا يكون من موقعك هذا 
هيبة : أيه لا تغلطين عليه
نورة : وهالمرة قصة أيش حب ولا غرام 
منبرة : شتقولين أنتي بنتي تقرا هالقصص
هيبة : أيه أقرا بس مو الي تقوله بنتك وأن قريت تراكم قريتوا أعضم منا تذكري يمه قصص عبير وغيرها 
منيرة : كنا صحيح نقرا بس ........... الحين أنتي أخرتينا يله بس 
نورة : وين عمر 
منيرة : برا ينتظرنا
هيبة : يمه قمر بتترك خالد
منيرة : منوا قمر 
هيبة : قمر خالد
منيرة : منوا 
هيبة : يمه ما أقدر أعيش أن قمر هدت خالد بموت من البكاء
نورة : هالموقع أمخرب أعقولكم 
هيبة : أن قريتي قصة وحدة راح تعرفين ليه أنا متعلقة فيه
عمر : حتى في السيارة نجرا وصراخ 
نورة : علم أختك 
هيبة : علمها هي أ،ا ساكتة وكلم أمي
عمر : لا أنتي ولا هي أي مشغل تبون
نورة : الي فيه عماتي وحريم عمامي
عمر : اوكييييييييه
..............................................

----------


## صمت الجروح

بعد صلاة المغرب الكل خلص من الكوافيير أما عن لينة فزي ما قال يعقوب تكفل فيها ووصلها إلا البيت 
لينة : مشكورررررر يعقوب
يعقوب : لا شكر على واجب وأنا أسف على أسلوبي لأني كنت توني صاحي من النوم وأنا عند النومك لا أحد يكلمني لأنه راح يشوف شخصية ثانية 
لينة : أنزين قزم أفتح الباب ونزللني 
يعقوب : بعد بس اليوم يومك تستاهلين يالأميرة
يعقوب فتح الباب ونزلت لينة واجهت لبيتهم الي كانت الجوهرة تنتظر بنتها على أحر من الجمر
الجوهرة : شيماء يعني خلاص بنتي بتروح عني
شيماء : أفا يا خالتي وأحنا وين رحنا
الجوهرة : مو قصدي هذا قصدي ان اليوم راح أرتاح من هم كان على قلبي كبير اليوم راح أشوف أ بنيتي معرسة بعد هاليوم ما أبي شي من هالدنيا وبفرح كثير لأني أديت الأمانة الي علي الي كلفني فيها المرحوم عبدالعزيز
شيماء : ألف رحمة ونور تنزل عليه
شيماء : وهذي عروستنا جات
الجوهرة : لولولوششششششششششش ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد لولولوشششششششششش
ضمت الجوهرة بنتها 
لينة : أمي ما أتفقنا على الدموع 
الجوهرة : هذي دموع الفرح يا حبيبتي
شيماء : مبروك وألف مبروك علينا 
لينة : الله يبارك فيك 
جات سارة وقمر لأنهم أسمعوا التلولش
سارة :يا حلاتك والله أحلى من القمر
لينة :هذا من ذوقش تعالي عاد حبيني
سارة تضم لينة وقمر هم ضمت لينة
شيماء : أمي خلاص لا تصيحين
الجوهرة : راح تعرفين كيف غالي الضنا عند زواج أعيالك 
شيماء : والله أني حاسة فيك بس ما نبي أنخرب هالليلة 
الجوهرة : يابنات خلوني مع بنتي أشوي أبي أكلمها

الكل : إنشاء الله
شيماء : سارة قمر خلونا أنعدل البيت 
سارة : أي والله خلونا نغتنم الوقت
........................................ 
الجوهرة : قربي يا أبنيتي
جلست لينة جنب أمها
لينة : يا حلو هالريحة كل هذا عشاني
الجوهرة : أن ما كان هذا لك بيكون حق مين أنتي أخر العنقود أنتي أمانة في أرقبتي أمني عليها أبوك الله يرحمه وأنشاء الله أني أديت هالأمانة وأبوك أنشاء الله راضي علي وعليك وأكيد هو فرحان لك 
لينة : الله يرحمه كان ودي يكون معي هالليلة 
الجوهرة : أخوانك راح يحسسونك بوجوده
لينة : الله يخليهم لي ولا يحرمني منكم
الجوهرة : أمين , يا بنيتي بغيت أوصيك خير في زوجك وهالله هالله فيه صحيح ما جا العرس لكنه قريب عرفي يا بنيتي أن الزوج يبي من يواسيه ويلبي طلباته اما عن العطا والحب منه راح يعطيك أياه إلا مالا نهاية وراح يتمنى سعادتك لكنك هم أنتي داريه وكتمي الي يصير بينكم ولا تزعلينه وأإن شفتيه متضايق واسيه ولا تثقلين عليه أن حب يجلس لوحده وعرفي أنه أنفكر تراه يفكر بشي عشان يسعدك ولا تنسين تنوين خير بزواجك عشان ربي يوفقكمولا تنسين أمه أعتبريها زي أمك وخدميها ترا الزوج راح يحبك ثير أن أسعدتي أمه لأن مهما صار يحب أمه أكثر من أي شخص ثاني
لينة : يعطيك العافية يا يمه ولا تخافين علي تراني بنت الجوهرة وعبدالعزيز
حبت لينة راس أمها وراحت تصلي فرضها
.................................................. .......
بعد العشاء الساعة تسعة 
جا فيصل وأهله وجا الشيخ الي يكتب الكتاب والمعازيم ملو المكان ويحترون المعرسة تطلع عليهم 
عند الرجال كان الفرح والسعادة غامرة كل الوجيه وخاصة خالد وفيصل 
الشيخ : نبدا 
خالد : أي يا شيخ أبدأ
الشيخ : بسم الله المعرس عطني بطاقتك الشخصية وولي أمر البنت أيضا والشهود
فعل الشيخ المراسم للملكة وباقي راي العروس
الشيخ : أبي أسمع أموافقت العروس
خالد: أنشاء الله 
راح خالد جهة الصالة 
خالد : أمي 
الجوهرة : سم يا وليدي 
خالد : وين لينة 
الجوهرة : هذه عندك بالغرفة 
خالد : طقطقططقط
العنود : تفضل عمي
خالد : الله وش هالحلاة وش هالزين
لينة : تحلى أيامك أنشاء الله 
خالد : جات اللحظة الحاسمة الي راح تنقل فيها ولايتي عليك لزوجك 
لينة : ليه 
خالد : خلاص راح تتزوجون وفي هذي الحالة هو ولي أمرطك يصير
لينة : لا ما أبي أبيك أنت
خالد : يا حلاة هالكلام الي يطلع 
حب خالد راس أخته 
خالد : الشيخ يبي يسمع أموافقتك راح أخليه يقرب جنب الباب وبعدها راح يسألك وأنتي قولي الي عندك
لينة : إنشاء الله
خالد راح للمجلس وجاب الشيخ معاه
الشيخ : السلام عليكم
لينة: وعليكم السلام 
الشيخ : أنتي لينة عبدالعزيز
لينة : أيه نعم 
الشيخ : هل أنتي موافقة على الزواج من الشاب فيصل
لينة :....................
الشيخ : يابنتي هل أنتي موافقة
لينة بصوت فيه خوف قليل : نعم ياشيخ أموافقة 
الشيخ : الله يبارك لكم أنشاء الله ويرزقكم الذرية الصالحة وخذي الدفتر ووقعي
وصل خالد الدفتر والبنات حول لينة 
لينة : خايفة 
العنود : سمي بسم الله ووقعي
وقعت لينة 
العنود : لولولولششششششششششششش
نورة : لولولولوشششششششششش
الصوت طلع لبرة والكل فرحان 
طلع خالد ووصل الشيخ للمجلس
أحمد : مبرووووووووك 
فيصل : الله يبارك فيك عقبال إنشاء الله 
فيصل راح يسلم على أبوه وبعدها سلموا عليه الجماعة
أما عن لينة فكانت مع الجازي والعنود الي دخلوها على الحريم وبدت بعدها الفرحة 
الكل كان فرحان والكل منبهر من جمال لينة الي ياخذ العقل 
خالد : أدري تبي تشوف زوجتك 
فيصل : أي والله تراني أحترق
خالد : أصبر خلني أسنع درب لكم 
دخل خالد للحريم الي كانوا فرحانين ومشغلين أغني الطقاقات 
خالد : أمي 
الجوهرة : سم يا وليدي 
خالد : خلو لينة تجي الغرفة فيصل يبي يشوفها
الجوهرة : أنشاء الله 
راحت الجوهرة للينة الي البنات جالسين حولها الي ترقص والي تسولف معاها
الجوهرة : يالله يا بنيتي زوجك يبي يشوفك
لينة : أنا 
الجازي : لا أنا هههههههههه
لينة : لا عاد تراني خايفة وأنتوا تخوفوني زود
الجوهرة : سمي بالرحمن وقومي
أم فيصل : ها بتروح لولدي الحين 
الجوهرة : أيه بس خايفة 
مريم : ترى كلنا كنا كذا خايفين وخاصة أن كان الي حولنا يخوفونا بعد 
الهنوف : ما عليكي أخوي مو عوة 
الكل : هههههههههه
لينة :أجل بسم الله أمسكت الجوهرة يد بنتها ووصلتها عند باب المجلس
خالد : فيصل تعال أبيك 
عبدالرحمن : وش عليها أحنا الي الله يخلف علينا

----------


## صمت الجروح

فيصل : وش الي ماسكك سوها
عبدالرحمن : ماسكتني هالجامعة والا كان أنا قبلك 
فيصل : أجل خلني أسبقك 
عبدالرحمن : وين بتروح عني جاي وياك 
راحو عيال العم مع فيصل لأن لينة حلال عليهم 
فيصل : ها ها 
خالد تعال ما فيه حد 
دخل فيصل للغرفة لكنه وقف يوم شاف لينة 
خالد : وش فيك 
عبدالرحمن : منصدم 
فيصل : ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
خالد : قرب 
لينة بروحها مستحية ويجي فيصل هم يكملها أقفطت حيل
فيصل : عبدالرحمن تعال أقرصني ما أدري أنا في حلم ولا علم 
عبدالرحمن : أبشر بس كذا
عبدالرحمن يقرص فيصل وفيصل ساكت والكل مستغرب كيف مستحمل حتى الجلد بيطلع لكن
لينة بنعومة : عبدالرحمن كافي
فيصل : الحين أنا بعلم 
قرب فيصل وسلم على لينة وسلم على عمته الجوهرة أ/ا الباقي أطلعوا من الغرفة وخلوهم لوحدهم
بعد ساعة قلطوا العالم على العشاء النساء والرجال

إبراهيم جواله يدق
إيراهيم : منوا الي يدق علي هالحزة
خالد : هذا واحد يحبك
إبراهيم : هذا أتصال خارجي
الكل وقف عن الأكل 
إبراهيم : ألووووو
خليل : ألووو السلام عليكم 
إبراهيم : وعليكم السلام هلا بالغالي خليل
عبدالرحمن فرح ويعقوب والكل إلا وليد لكن مو مهم
خليل : ها لينة أعرست 
إبراهيم : الحمدلله تونا كتبين الكتاب
خليل : أجل الكل فرحان أبوي عطني أكلم عمي خالد وبعده فيصل
إبراهيم : خالد خليل يبي يكلمك 
خالد : ها خليل أنا ........
إبراهيم ": شقول له ماتبي أتكلمه 
خالد : لا عطني أياه 
خالد : السلام عليكم 
خليل : وعليكم السلام مبروووك ياعمي وعقبال وليد إنشاء الله مع الجازي
خالد : الله يبارك فيك جد تتكلم 
خليل : أفا يا عمي وأن كنت أخطيت عليك فسامحني تراني ما كنت بحالة عدلة 
خالد فرح من كلام خليل وجلس مبتسم الكل مستغرب 
خليل : عمي عطني فيصل
خالد : فيصل مو جنبي جالس مع حبيبته
خليل : الله يهنيهم إنشاء الله بكلمهم أجل سلم على الجماعة وبارك لهم 
خالد : يوصل مع السلامة

----------


## صمت الجروح

* الجزء العشرين:
خالد : ياجماعة خليل يسلم عليكم ويعتذر أنه ما كلمكم واحد واحد لأن بطاقة التليفون زين تكفي للأهل داخل
أبراهيم : خالد بشر طاح الحطب
خالد: هو كان فيه حطب من الأساس خليل مثل ولدي ومعزته من معزت وليد
إبراهيم : الله يريحك يا أخوي وشكثر كنت شايل هالهم
عند النساء كان الجو فرح ووناسة كثير تعرفون خطوبة والكل يعز لينة وأم خالد مو شايلتها الأرض من الفرحة 
أم الهنوف: الجوهرة 
الجوهرة : سمي
أم الهنوف: تدرين أني على قد فرحتي بزواج ولدي فيصل إلا أني كثير فرحانة أن ناسبناكم 
الجوهرة : الله يجزيش خير وأحنا بعد صحيح كنا كذا لكن أشهد أنكم بيضتوا الوجه
البنات جالسين مع بعض 
الجازي: الهنوف وشخبارك 
الهنوف: أبشرك بخير
الجازي: ما عرفتينا على بنات خوالك وعمامك
الهنوف: لا حقين خير بس قبل لا أعرفك مين الأمورة هذي
الجازي :هذي أسيل بنت عمي عبدالوهاب وأمها مها
الهنوف: هذي بنت مها ماشاء الله تبارك الله أقول منوين ماخذه الحلا
أسيل : وأنتي حلوة بعد 
الهنوف: أفرها تفهم 
الجازي: أيه أسيل تفكيرها أكبر من عمرها أكبر من عمرها
الهنوف: تعالي أحبك 
قربت أسيل والهنوف حبتها
غادة وعايشة مستانسين على الرقص خاصة حمام جانا مسير
سارة : قمر طالعيهم ياحلاتهم 
قمر : أي والله ماخذين الأنظار قومي سارة نقطي عليهم 
سارة : وليه مو أنتي 
قمر : ماني أمخليتها بخاطري بنقط عليهم 
قمر : لولولوششششششششششششش
قمر تاخذ خمسمائة ريال من شنطتها وتنقط على غادة وعايشة
العنود جالسة مع جمانة ونورة وريم 
ريم : حظهم والله خذو الفلوس وأحنا خلف الله عليناماحد ينقط علينا 
العنود : قومي رقصي وبينقطون عليك
نورة : يالله ريم وأنا وياك
قامتع ريم ونورة يرقصون 
مها : ليلى ناظري ريم وشحلات رقصها 
ليلى : أي والله ريم أول مرة أتسويها 
مها: الرقص
ليلى : ايه ولا وتعرف بعد ماشاء الله ماينضل المال إلا أصحابه 
مها : قومي نقطي عليها
ليلى : أجل عن أذنك 
راحت ليلى ترقص مع بنتها وريم مو شايلتها الأرض من الفرحة أمها ترقص معاهالا وتنقط عليها
نورة : أنتظر أحد ينقط علي الكل حصل إلا أنا 
ليلى: صبر أمك بتنقط عليك
منيرة كات جالسة مع أم أشجان وشيماء
منيرة : أم أشجان هذي بنتي الي أهناك 
أم أشجان : ماشاء الله وشحلاتها
منيرة : تحلى أيامك
شيماء : قومي منيرة نقطي على بنتك 
منيرة : ......... الفلوس مو قاطتها على الأرض وبعدين ما جبت شي معي
شيماء: أجل بروح أنا أنقط عليها
راحت شيماء باتجاه نورة وطلعت خمسمائة أما نورة كانت ماتدري أنها جاية لأنها معطتها ظهرها
نورة تمسح الفلوس على راس نورة 
نورة تلف وجها 
نورة : مشكورة يمه ...........
نورة بخاطرها: هذي عمتي وين أمي أه يايمه وينك الغير يفرح لي وأنتي لا 
نورة : مشكورة عمتي 
جمانة: العنود شوفي أمي تنقط على نورة 
العنود : وشعليها حرمة ولدها
الجازي : قومي الهنوف 
الهنوف : لا ما أحب إلا الخماري
قربت العنود جنبهم مع جمانة
العنود : حصلوها يالجازي
الجازي : وشي 
العنود : النقوط
الجازي : ماحد ردك روحي رقصي 
العنود : مو الحين لين م ا ترقص الجوهرة بروح معاها
الجازي: الجوهرة ما ترقص إلا على الخماري
العنود: زين على زين
منال وهيبة جاو ناحية البنات
منال : جمانة قومي معانا
جمانة : بترقصون 
منال : أيه بس مو الحين 
هيبة : قومي بسرعة 
راحت جمانة مع البنات
العنود يدق جوالها
الهنوف: العنود جوالك يدق
العنود : أي والله جوالي
العنود تناظر الرقم 
العنود : وش هالرقم غريب شوفيه الجازي
الجازي : جد غريب لكن هذا من من ......
العنود : وش فيك 
تغيرت ملامح الجازي ما ينعرف هي فرح ولا حزن المهم كل الخواطر مرت عليها في ظرف هالثواني 
لاعنود : الجازي الجوال يدق
الجازي: خذي هذا أكيد أخوك خليل 
العنود : والله الله يبشرك بالخير عطينين أياه
خليل : ألوووووووووو
العنود : خليل خليل 
خليل : أيه أنا خليل السلام عليكم
العنود : وعليكم السلام أهلين بالقاطع 
خليل : توني واصل والله زين عدلت أغراضي بالغرفة
العنود : والله مشتاقين 
خليل : وأنا أكثر ألا مبرووك عليكم زواج لينة 
العنود : كان ودنا تكون هنا معانا في هالفرحة 
خليل /: والله أني فرحان أن كنتم فرحانين 
العنود : وكيف السفرة 
خليل : بعدين أقولك مين جنبك 
العنود بطيبتها : جنبي أممممم الجازي والهنوف
خليل : الجازي جنبك 
الجازي بخاطرها : لا تصدقها أنا مو جنبها أنا معك وين ماتروح روحي معك هيمانة ليتني ماقلت لك روح لكن المسافر راح
العنود : الجازي خليل يسلم عليك ويبارك لك زواج لينة ويقول عقبالك
الجازي بخاطرها : ليه تقولها أدري أنك ملتاع زيي لكن لا تقولها 
العنود : وش أقول له
الجزاي : قولي له الله يبارك لك وعقبال ما تاخذ الي تسعدك
العنود : أظن سمعت
خليل : أيه سمعت وليتني ما سمعت 
خليل يمسح دمعة طاحت غصب على جبينه
خليل : العنود وين أمي
العنود تروح جهة أمها الي كانت ترقص مع البنات
العنود : أمي وين البشارة 
شيماء : وش فيك 
العنود : يمه خليل يكلم بالجوال
شيماء بصوت مرتفع: خليل يكلم وأنتي باردة 
شيماء : ألوووو 
خليل : أمي
شيماء : ياعيون أمه 
خليل : السلام عليكم 
شيماء : وعليكم السلام 
خليل : يمه أسف
شيماء : خلاص فات الأسف المهم أهتم بروحك
خليل : يمه لا تصيحين

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

شيماء : مين قال أني أصيح 
خليل : والله أني حاس فيك بس قولي للعنود تمسح أدموعك
شيماء: العنود يقولل لك خليل مسحي دموعي
العنود : أهههههههه ياخليل حتى ببعد المسافة تحس فينا جد أنك (صادق الأحساس) 
تمسح العنود دموع أمها وتروح ناحية الجوهرة 
العنود : أجديده خليل يكلم 
الجوهرة : خليل عن أذنك مريم 
مريم : أذنك معك
راحت الجوهرة أتجاه شيماء أما العنود راحت لليلى تقول لها أن خليل يكلم وجات ليلى معاها
خليل : يمه مبرووك على الزواج 
شيماء : الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك 
خليل : أنا لا ما أفكر في هالشي الحب الي في قلبي ماراح ينعطى لأحد ثاني أمي ما أوصيك عليها 
شيماء تناظر للجازي: لا توصي حريص هي في عيوني 
خليل : يمه أعتبريها زوجت ولدك 
خليل بدا يبكي وصوتها عالي من البكا 
شيماء : لا يايمه 
خليل يمسح دموعه بس كيف يمسح همه وحرقة قلبه 
خليل : خلاص يمه مع أني مو قادر لكن لا تنسين 
شيماء : هي في عيوني وخذ هذي جدتك سلام ولا تقطع كلم 
خليل : إنشاء الله
الجوهرة : السلام عليكم 
خليل : وعليكم السلام هلا بالغالية مبرووك عليك ألف احس أنك طير في السما الليلة
الجوهرة : الله يبارك فيك كأنك حاس يا وليدي بس لو أني غالية مارحت من دون ما تسلم علي 
خليل : السموحة ياجديدة لكن الظروف ما ساعدتني
الجوهرة ": مسموح يا وليدي
خليل : جديدة لا تنسينا من دعاك 
الجوهرة : أبشر وإنشاء الله ربي يوفقك ويسهل دربك ويرزقك ببنت الحلال
جات خليل غصة ورجع همه
خليل : هذي أحلى دعوة سمعتها جزاك الله خير
الجوهرة : خذ هذي ليلى 
ليلى : أهلين بالسواق الخصوصي مالنا بسوريا
خليل : أهلين عميمة كيف حالك 
ليلى : حالي مو شي من دونك 
خليل : الله لهذي الدرجة أنا غالي يوم أني سافرت بس
ليلى : لا تقول كذا تراك عزيز على القلب
خليل : تسلمين يا عميمة المهم تراهم طولوا علي وللحين ما كلمت لينة ولا فيصل أبي أكلمهم 
ليلى بخلي علي يوصل لهم السماعة تعرف ممنوع الدخول عليهم
خليل : زين أجل سلام ولا تنسين سلمي على الكل وعلى عمي سامي
ليلى : أبشر
علي خذ السماعة ووصلها للينة 
علي : عمتي كلمي رجال
لينة : منوا 
فيصل : منو ذا بعد
علي : ما أدري
فيصل : ألوووو
خليل : السلام عليكم
فيصل : وعليكم السلام منو
خليل /: أ،ت منوا أنا أبي حبيبتي لينة 
فيصل : أنت منوا 
خليل : قلت لك حبيبتي لينة 
فيصل : حبك برص وعشرة خرص
خليل : أفا فيصل لهذي الدرجة تغير
فيصل : هالصوت مو غريب
خليل : أنا خليل 
فيصل : خليل الحمدلله على السلامة 
لينة أنبسطت يوم أعرفت أنه خليل مع أنها أول شي خافت لأن من أولها صار كذارجال
لينة : عطني أكلمه فيصل 
فيصل : صبري أكلمه
خليل : فيصل كيف لينة تكشف مو عيب عليك تستغل غيابي
فيصل : خلاص خطفتها وماني مرجعها إلا على موتي
لينة : شب عاد لا تقول كذا
خليل : هههههههههههه تقول له شب ياعيب على الرجال
فيصل : أقول تراك شر بس حرررة هذي ليلتها تقول الي تبي 
خليل : المهم مبرروك عليكم وعقبال الزواج 
فيصل : ما هنا زواج لين ماترجع 
خليل : لا لا تنتظروني ما أظن أرجع المهم عطني لينة ومبروك مرة ثانية
فيصل : سمي خليل يبي يكلمك 
خليل : ألوووووووو
لينة : ............
خليل : ألووووووو
لينة : ............
خليل : لا يكون أنقطع الخط
لينة: لا ما أنقطع بس أنا زعلانة
خليل : إلا زعلك ترا مانقدر عليه وأنتي خابرة 
لينة : أجل ليه سافرت قبل خطبتي 
خليل : أههه أحسن لأني ماراح أرضى أن أحد ياخذك مني
لينة : أصبغ سير وش عليك بأمريكا بتشوف الشعور الشقر والعيون الزرقاء مو زينا
خليل : لا والله أنتوا أحلى ألف مررة منهم 
لينة : أنزين راح أقبل أسفك بشرط أرسل لي هدية 
خليل : تامرين أمر الحين يمدي أبارك 
لينة : تفضل
خليل /: أول شي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
لينة : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات
خليل : مبرووك ألف وعقبال الذرية الصالحة وهلا هلا بفيصل ما يحتاج أوصيك عليه أدري غثوك بهالكلام لكن خذي مني هالكلام 
الرجال منا يحب أن سوا شي لزوجته يشوفها فرحانة وتشكره لأنه راح يزيد من هالشي وما يحب أن المرة تنتقده أول أتخطأه وتطلب من أحد ثاني تصحيح أمر زوجها أنتبهي لهذي النقطة وأسف أن أزعجتك بالنصيحة 
لينة : أفا تراها أحلى نصيحة جاتني بس أنتوا وصيتوه علي 
فيصل : أفا أنتي بعيوني وبسكر عليك بعد 
لينة أقفطت حيا
خلل : أحلى بدا الغزل أجل أخليكم 
لينة : يله مع السلامة 
خليل : سلام
............................................
خليل : أههههههههه وين كنت والحين وين كنت اكل فرحان ومستانس وأنا هنا جالس بأجزاني, لا أنا عاهدتها أبتعد لا وإنشاء الله أرجع والشهادة معي وأشوفها متزوجة ومستانسة مع وليد , ليه أقول كذا عن جد خليل تبيها تروح منك , أنا أبيها لكن لازم أضحي مثل ماضحت وأكون قد التضحية لأني أحبها وابي لها السعادة بس هي كيف حالها الحين الله يعينها وينسيها خليل خلني أنام حق بكرة للجامعة والله يعينا على أول يوم مين بنشوف بس خلني أصلي ركعتين حقت الوصول من السفر صحيح سنة منسية من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلني بعدها أوتر وأنوي نية صالحة لسفري 
.................................................. ...
نترك خليل ونروح لشيماءالي قربت ناحية الجازي
شيماء : ليه الجميل زعلان
الجازي أطالع شيماء وعيونها مليانة دموع
شيماء : لا إلا الدموع تراها غالية علينا وعلى قوم ثانين وأن نزلتيها بتتكنسل وصايتنا عليك منهم لأنهم وصونا عليك وعلى سعادتك 
الجازي : كل هذا ولا تبيني أصيح
شيماء : أيه هم يبونك فرحانة ومستانسة أنسي ترا النسيان نعمة 
الجازي : بحاول لكن ما راح أوعد لأن هالشي مو بيدي
شيماء : شكلي بحط شريط خماري نرقص عليه
حطت شيماء شريط طق خماري
شيماء : قومي معي نرقص
العنود : الله يمه يالله خلينا نرقص 
شيماء : أول شي تقوم الجازي
العنود : أيه يالله قومي الجازي
قامت الجازي بعد محاولات

----------


## صمت الجروح

العنود : بروح أقوم جدتي
شيماء : جدتك أسبقتنا
العنود : يا محلا رقصها 
شيماء : يالله بنات 
راحوا البنات يرقصون وشبكت معاهم هيبة وجمانة ومنال
أما ليلى يوم شافت أمها ترقص قومت الهنوف وأمها وراحت ترقص معاهم الجو كان فرح والرجال هم فرحانين لكن للحين ماندري وش صاير بين فيصل ولينة
خلونا نتسمع وش يقولون
فيصل ماسك يد لينة ويناظرها وهي وهي في عالم ثاني أمنزلة عيونها بالأرض ومستحية حيل
فيصل : الله تدرين كنت أتمنى هذا اليوم بفارغ الصبر تدرين كنت أحلم فيه وأقول لأمي وأختي أبي يصير لي كذا مع حبيبتي وسبحان الله كل هذا يصير بس ماكنت أقول أن حبيبتي ماتناظرني طالعيني عاد أشوي بس, بخليك على راحتك بس مو على طول , المهم تدرين أني أحس بحياش عن طريق يدك أدري تقولين أني على طول خربتها لكن عرفي أني مارضيت أني أتزوج أي بنت بس يوم شفتك وعرفتك على طول في شي في قلبي تحرك أول مرة أحس كذا بعدها عرفت أنك أحتليتيه وملكتيه وماراح ترضين لأحد ثاني يسكنه معك كنت أحلم بهاليوم أحط يدي بيدك وتوصل حرارة جسمك لي كنت أحلم ان أشوف الملاك الي ربي مقدرها لي وسبحان الله تحققت كل أحلامي أنا ما أبي شي بهالدنيا غير سعادتك وعرفي أني صرت خادم لينة 
لينة : حاشاك 
فيصل : اللـــــــــــــــــــــــه عيديها زين سمعت صوتك , عيديها لينة , ترا صوتك مررة حلو غني لي أتمنى أسمع صوتك , أفا أتزعليني, خلاص زعلت
(ارجوكم أستشعروا هالشي وحاولوا تتذكرون لحن هالشعر)
لينة ترفع وجها وتحط عينها بعين فيصل
لينة : 
ولا تزعل ولاتتعب شعورك 
ولا تاخذعلى خاطرك مني 
أبتأسف إلين أرضي غرورك 
وبقول أني مقصرغصب عني
أنا معذورة لوغبت بحضورك 
وحسن الحسن عن حسنك شغلني
لأنك بالحلى لو شفت نورك
أبعيني ساعة الجرح تعذرني
ولا تزعل ولاتتعب شعورك 
ولا تاخذعلى خاطرك مني 
أبتأسف إلين أرضي غرورك 
وبقول أني مقصرغصب عني
وش أحلى من العدالة غير جورك
تجمع يا حلو منك التجني
ولو أن الشورة في كل شي شورك
طلبتك بس في ذا الشي طعني
وش أحلى من العدالة غير جورك
تجمع يا حلو منك التجني
ولو أن الشورة في كل شي شورك
طلبتك بس في ذا الشي طعني
ولا تزعل ولاتتعب شعورك 
ولا تاخذعلى خاطرك مني 
أبتأسف إلين أرضي غرورك 
وبقول أني مقصرغصب عني

فيصل جلس يصفق 
فيصل : كل هذا لي تراني أذوب كذا والله ما أقدر والله ما أقدر أخاف قلبي مايقدر على هالحب لينة أحبك وأحب الي تحبينهم وأحب الي يحبونك لينة لا تخليني أرجوك 
لينة : حتى أنا
فيصل : وش أنتي
لينة : أنت عارف 
فيصل : قوليها تراني ما أسمع زين ولا أفهم بسرعة 
لينة : .............. أحبك وأموت فيك
فيصل : الله وش حلات هالكلمات توها صارت توني أعرف معناها 
ليه كذا يارب
لينة : وشو
فيصل : ليه ماخلاني أتعرف عليك بدري أتعرف عليك بالبحر أول شي وبعدين أهيم وأحلم بأني ألاقيك مرة ثانية ويم أهلي قالوا أنهم لقوا إنسانة طيبة وألها أجاويد وطيبين فرحت لكن زعلت لأن حبيبتي صاحبة العيون السود ما أدري وينها ترا حبيتك بس من شوفتك الأولة ويوم عرفت أن أهلي يبون أتزوجك أنتي ودي أن الكل يحس بالفرح الي في قلبي عشان يعرفون وش كثر الحياة حلوة وش كثر الحب جميل وعذب
لينة : فيه أحد يطق الباب 
فيصل : ما عليك منهم قفلت الباب
الهنوف: فيصل لينة 
لينة : هذي الهنوف
فيصل : أجل ما عليك منها يبون يحرموني من اللحظات الأجمل بحياتي 
لينة : وليه الباقي كيف
فيصل : الباقي أحلى وأحلى وأحلى 
لينة : أجل أفتح الباب لا حقين على الحلاة
فيصل : لهذي الدرجة زهقتي
لينة : لا تقول كذا ولا مليت ثانية لكن يمكن عندها شي مهم
فيصل : تامرين أمر
فتح فيصل البابوالهنوف أدخلت مع مريم
مريم : ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليكم 
الهنوف : يا حلات هالأوقات بين العروسين
فيصل : دام تدرين ليه جيتي 
مريم : خلاص ياوليدي الساعة الحين وحدة خلنا نروح
لينة : تو يا أمي وين بتروحون
مريم : أنا أمك 
لينة : أيه أنتي أمي
قربت مريم ولمت لينة 
الهنوف : أقول فيصل أطلعت لنا أخت ثانية
فيصل : تف في فمك هذي حبيبتي لينة زوجتي
الهنوف : أجل عناد بنمشي 
فيصل : لا الهنوف تو الناس
مريم :ابوك يقول خلنا نمشي وعمامك وخوالك مشوا ما بقى إلا أحنا 
لينة :أنتوا مو غرب أساسا ناموا عندنا
فيصل : فكرة حلوة 
الهنوف : جد ما تستحي ما عليك منه لينة الولد عاشق ولهان
فيصل : أي والله 
مريم : يالله أحنا بنلبس عباياتنا عطنا مفتاح السيارة 
فيصل : عند أبوي أخذوه
أطلعت مريم وبنتها الهنوف أما فيصل جلس يودع لينة 
فيصل : لينة بترك الحين لكن بكرة بجيكم أعرف بتملون مني لكن تصبروا لين يجي اليوم الموعود وترا لك هديتين عند أمك سأليها خلاص 
لينة : خلاص 
فيصل : ياله سنعي درب لي 
سنعت درب لينة لفيصل وقفوا عند باب المجلس 
فيصل : مع السلامة يالغالية 
لينة : الله يسلمك فمان الله 
فيصل : يالله روحي 
لينة : ما أقدر أنت أول
فيصل : لو علي مارحت سلام 
..................................
في المجلس الشباب جالسين مع عمامهم
عبدالرحمن : المعرس وصل حياك وقلنا وش سويت خلنا ناخذ خبره 
فيصل : إبراهيم ولد ك متولع يبي يتزوج زوجوه 
إبراهيم : يبشر بالخير بس خله يخلص جامعة 
عبدالرحمن :قلت الحين جاتنا واسطة كبيرة بتقول الليلة أفره ما جبت شي جديد 
فيصل : الله يعينك تصبر
خالد : وين رايح 
فيصل : لا والله الأهل أطلعوا فمان الله وما وصيكم على زوجتي
خالد : ما توصي حريص
فيصل : مع السلامة 
الكل : مع السلامة

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن : يبه عمي ودنا نرقص مع عمتي وجدتي** 
**إبراهيم : يالله عاد**
**عبدالوهاب : فيك رقص قوم خلنا أنسنع درب**
**عبدالرحمن** :* *يالله** 
**دخل عبدالوهاب وخبر الحريم ان الأولاد بيدخلون يبون يرقصون** 
**الكل تغطى**ألا المحارم**
**أدخلوا الشباب كلهم إلا إبراهيم جلس مع سامي مالهم خلق جالسين سوالف**عن الشركة** 
**ليلى: ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا رسول الله**لولولولشششششششششششششششش**
**الكل بارك للينة بعدها شغلو المسجل على الطقاقات ورقص**عبدالوهاب و عمر وأحمدوعبدالرحمن وحمدان وخالد وليلى** 
**الجوهرة نقطت عليهم**بالغالي وخلوها تشاركهم بالرقص** 
**عبدالرحمن يدري أن فيه مين يراقبه لكن مايقوى**أنه يرفع عينه أتجاه البنات**
**العنود : يا حلاتهم الله يخليهم لبعض**لولولولششششششششش**
**نورة : العنود خلينا أنقوم لينة ترقص وياهم**
**العنود : فكرة**حلوة ياله**
**أسحبت العنود ونورة لينة وقربوها عند الرجال بعدها جا عبدالرحمن سحبها**لكن قبل كذا وقعت عينه على عين نورة الي ما عطته وجه**
**عبدالرحمن بخاطره : كل هذا**زعل ليه يارب**
**لينة : أهلين داحم** 
**عبدالرحمن : والله أني زعلان عليك بس مسامحك**إذا رقصتي معنا** 
**لينة : أنا أطول أساسا**
**كملو العيلة رقص وفرح وعند الساعة**ثلاثة الكل راح بيته** 
**الجوهرة : سمي يا بنتي هدية زوجك** 
**لينة : وشي** 
**الجوهرة : أظن جوال مع شريحة والهدية الثانية ما أدري أمغلفة** 
**لينة :أنزين**عندي جوال بس مايرد الكريم الا الئيم**
**الجوهرة : كيف فيصل** 
**لينة :الحمدلله أن**ربي وفقني بواحد زيه**
**الجوهرة : الحمدلله** 
**راحت لينة غرفتها** 
**لينة : أحط**الشريحة أدري متولع أهو بس خلها بكرة والله تعبانة حيل**
**نامت لينة من بعد ما صلت**الفجر** 
**جا اليوم الثاني حامل معاه أحداث جديدة ومواقف لكن مو الحين بذكرها**بالجزء الجاي**

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

حلو ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بوفيصل

حلووووووو يسلمووووووووو علي القصة

ولا تطولين علينا بالتكمله

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

الجزء الحادي والعشرون:
العنود :لينة لينة فتحي الباب
لينة : منوا 
العنود : أنا فيصل حبيبك
لينة : هههههههههه لعبي غيرها
العنود :: شقول لك أجل مو فاتحه
لينة : صبر قمت 
أفتحت لينة الباب ولقت بوجها العنود ونورة والجازي
الكل: مبروووووووووك
لينة وهي فرحانة : الله يبارك فيكم وعقبالكم 
الكل وجه أنظاره نحو الجازيلكنها أخذلتهم لأنها عبست وتضايقت من الكلام 
الجازي بخاطرها: أهههه أنا الي دوري جاي لكن ليه أخليهم يحزنون معي أنا ماسويت الي سويته إلا لأني أبي الكل يكون فرحان أما أنا وخليل فالله لنا عشان لازم أفرحهم
الجازي غيرت ملامح وجها : طبعا أنا الجاية ولا 
لينة : أكيد 
الجازي : أجل أستعدوا ليوم ملكتي
نورة : جد خلاص قرب اليوم الموعود
الجازي: أيه خلوا الحزن ورانا وخلونا نفرح وش ماخذين من هالدنيا 
العنود أطالع الجازي وتقول بخاطرها : ما أظن أن الفرحة بتعرف مكانها بقلبك........
الجازي بخاطرها: أدري يالعنود لكن لازم يفرح الغير وأنتي لا تشلين همي مو مهمة أنا 
العنود بخاطرها: لكن
الجازي بخاطرها: وشقلنا خلي العالم تفرح حتى لو على أحسابنا
الجازي: صح يالعنود 
العنود بفرحة : صح وما تقولين إلا الصح 
أفرحوا البنات لهذا الخبر 
نورة : نسينا ألي جينا عشانه
الجازي: صحيح والله لازم ناخذالخبرة ولا بنروح وطي
لينة : مستحيل تاخذون كلمة وحدة 
العنود : لا عاد أعميمة 
لينة : الحين أعميمة عند المصلحة 
نورة : عمتي وشقال لك فيصل أو مو وش قال وش سوا 
لينة أستحت 
الجازي: أكيد فشلتنا و صارت مرجوجة قدامة وهو عطاها كم تهزيئه
لينة : لا والله فديته فيصل جالس يبي الكلمة تطلع مني لكن كنت مستحية حيل أول مرة أجلس معه
العنود : والي في البحر
لينة : سكتي لا أحد يسمعك 
نورة : ليه وش صار
لينة : شفتي فضحتينا
العنود : لا عادي خليهم يعرفون عمتهم وسوابقها
لينة : لا عاد بقول لكم وش صار أمس بس كتموا والله أنا حيل مستحية ولا بقول لكم وش جاب لي
الجازي : الله الله بعد فيها هداية 
لينة : أيه زوجته المهم دخلوا خلونا أنسولف 
أدخلوا البنات وجلست لينة تقول لهم عن سوالفها أمس مع فيصل
.................................................. .....
أما أحنا خلونا نروح عند سامي وليلى 

سامي: ليلى صحيت 
ليلى : أيه مع أني تعبانة حيل من أمس 
سامي: شكلك ما قصرتي رقصتي لين ما قلتي بس
ليلى : افا عليك غطيت على كل البنات
سامي: أشوفك تسوين شي من هذا قدامي
غطت ليلى روحها بالبطانية 
سامي : وش فيك ترانا كبرنا على هالحركات قومي
ليلى : ماني قايمة لين ماتطلع
سامي : وليه وش سويت 
ليلى : خجلتني بعد 
سامي : ما قلت شي عيب أبيك ترقصين لي
ليلى : بعدين مو الحين 
سامي : أنزين ليه أتكلميني من تحت البطانية 
ليلى : كيفي
سامي : حتى أنا كيفي بشيل البطانية 
رفع سامي البطانية بعد جهاد مع ليلى لكنها غطت وجها بيدها
سامي بخاطره: الله وش حلات هالحياة ياليتني زدت من وناستي قبل لا أعرف هالخبر الزفت وش ذنبهم يدرون أن أيام قليلة خلاص وهي وش بيصير لها أن درت لكنها لازم تدري لازم مو لازم أخدعها وراها حمل ثقيل لازم تشيله الله يعينك ياليلى يايت أقدر أسوي شي
ليلى أرفعت يدها ولقت زوجها سرحان في عالم ثاني 
ليلى : منو هذي 
سامي أنتبه : منوا 
ليلى : الي تفكر فيها 
سامي: هههههههههه ومين قال لك أني أفكر بوحدة على قولتك
ليلى : قلبك الي بداخلي أحس بنبضه وأحساسه وكل شي فيه
سامي : الله لو حقيقة كان عرفت أنه بخير لكنه كذاب ومخادع
ليلى : شتقول أنت
سامي : بخبرك بشي لكن لازم تعرفين أن الله ما يسوي شي فيه شر الا كل الخير ولازم أنسلم بالأمور وأنقول الحمدلله على كل حال وما أصابنا إلا ماكتب الله لنا عرفي هالشي وأمني فيه بعدها بقول لك الي عندي
سامي تغيرت ملامحه للجدية وليلى زاد رعبها
ليلى : الله يخليك سامي لا تخوفني تراني ما أستحمل
سامي : لا حبيبتي لازم تستحملين من اليوم وطالع بقط عليك حمل ثقيل لازم تتحملينه وراح تلقين مين بيساعدك 
ليلى : سامي أرجوك تخيل الي يصير لي من كلامك أدري أن فيك شي من يوم ما رجعنا لكن ما حبيت أدخل إلا لمن تقول أنت لكن ما توقعت أن الأمر شايد كلامك يقول أن مصيبة بتجي
سامي : ماهي مصيبة والله سهلة وكلنا راح نمر فيها لكن مين الي يحتسب الأمر
ليلى : قول خلاص بصبر 
سامي: أكيد 
ليلى: أيه
قام سامي وجلس على كرسي وعطاها ظهره لأنه عارف مو مستحمل عظم الأمر عليها وعليه 
سامي : حبيبتي يوم أنكم بسوريا حسيت بعوار بصدري بعدها رحت للمستشفى وعملت تحاليل وكل شي وبعد يومين اتصل علي الدكتور طلب مقابلتي بأقرب وقت رحت له بعدها قال قال
ليلى : سامي تكلم أعصابي تالفة
سامي: قال أن قلبي تعبان كثير وماراح يستحمل عشان كذا يقول الدكتور ما بقى لي في هالدنيا غير 
بدا سامي يتغير صوته للصوت الي يواكب البكا يبكي سامي بس إلا الحين ما قال أنه راح يموت لأنه مو قادر
سامي: ما بقى غير شهور معدودة وبفارق الدنيا بموت ...............
عرفتي ليه أنا صامت كثير من الأوقات جالس أفكر بحالكم وحال العيال من بعدي وش بيصير وش بتسون عشان كذا لازم تستحملين وتصبرين لأن زي ماقلت الحمل ثقيل ....ليلى
ليلى : .......................

----------


## صمت الجروح

سامي : ليلى
ليلى :...........
ألتفت سامي لقى ليلى منسدحه على السرير
سامي بصوت عالي فيه ألم : ليلى 
عرفأنها غايبة عن الوعي قام من وقته بسرعة وكله ألم وعذاب بسبب كلامه الي قاله 
سامي : ليلى جاوبيني أن سامي أنا أهني قومي أرجوك ليلى قومي ما أقدر أتركك تروحين قبلي لا تنسين ليالينا لا تنسين عند أضمك بالليل لا تخليني أحصد عاقبة كلامي لا يصير كلامي هو السبب أرجوك ليلى
قام سامي وخذ له كاس ماي من المطبخ ورجع مسرع كب الماي بوجها بعدها الحمدلله صحت ليلى لكنه ياليته ما صحت لأنها لأنها

ليلى :’ سامي وش صارليه الماي كذا علي
سامي : يوم شفتك غبتي عن الوعي ما دريت وش أسوي
ليلى : أيه أزعجتك بس ليه أنا......................
ليلى تذكرت ليه هي أغمي عليها وبدت الدموع تسيل على خدها وسامي يناظرها وهو هم يبكي كل واحد يطالع الثاني وبخاطره كلام كثير يبي يقوله 
ليلى : لا يا سامي مانت رايح عنا ما ني راضية روحتك ما تروح ما تخليني لوحدي أروح معك أيه أروح معك ما أجلس لوحدي ما أقدر أهدك وش دنيتي بدونك كيف بصبر وأنت سبب حياتي بقولهم بروح معك ما تهدني وش تسوى دنيتي من دونك خلاص أن كنت بتروح قلي لأني مو تاركتك أنت وعدتني نكمل حياتنا مع الأولاد ونزوجهم ويدرسون أحسن تعليم أنت قلت كذا ليه تنقض وعودك أنا ما أقدر أعيش لوحدي وأنت تعرف كذا ليه أجل بتهدني ما ني راضية ماني راضية ماني راضية أنت شمعة حياتي ليه تطفيها ليه تخليني بلا نور أعيش بظلمة ما أقدر بطفي شمعتي حتى أنا 
سامي يسمع الكلام وقلبه يتقطع ليته ما قال لها مات ولا شافها تتعذب قدامه 
سامي : ليلى 
ليلى : ..............
سامي : ليلى سمعيني 
ليلى : ما راح أسمعك غلا بحالة وحدة توافق أني أروح معك 
سامي بصوت عالي ملاه الغضب: وش تقولين أنتي خافي ربك 
لكن الرادع الوحيد لهذي المشكلة أن سامي ضرب ليلى كف رجعها لصوابها
ليلى : هههههههههه ههههههههههه
سامي : ليلى أسف ما أقصد 
ليلى : ليه أضربني ألف كف بس لا تروح عني بدى حبي لك بكف لازم أتخليه ينتهي بكف ليه 
طلعت ليلى كل حزنها وألمها وهمها بالبكاء لأنه بدل ما كان سيل صار أنهار من الدموع وسامي ما قدر ولمها بصدره
ليلىتلمس صدر سامي : هذا السبب الي بيبعدك عني ليه يا قلبه وش سوالك مع أنه طيب وحنون ليه تظلمه فيه كثير ظلام رح أدبهم وأمرضهم بس الطيب ليه ليه 
سامي : لا تبكين يا عمري وأرضي بالقرار 
ليلى بصوت عالي: قرار مين 
سامي : قرار ربي هو أعلم بالأمور
ليلى أرجعت نفسها المؤمنة لها : الحمدلله يا رب الحمدلله يارب أشفيه هو رجال صالح عنده بنتين على سن زواج وعنده أعيال يبيلهم أمداراه أما أنا مو لازم سلمت بالأمر حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
جلست ليلى وسامي يبكون على حالهم فخلونا أنخليهم 
...........................................

نرجع للبنات الي لا زالوا مع عمتهم لينة 

نورة : الله ياليتني أنخطب وأعيش هالحياة 
العنود +لينة يضحكون على نورة
العنود : وش عاجلش تو الناس
لينة : خليها تحلم مو عيب الحلم وأساسا الي بياخذها زعلان ولا يكلم أحد 
العنود : أي والله خانت حيلي أخوي مهموم حيل بسبب قوم يفكرهم زعلانين بس ما يدري أنهم يدلعون حتى أنه ما نام أمس بالبيت راح للمزرعة مع عالية بيلقا مين تواسيه مو بعض الناس
نورة بخاطرها : كل هذا صار لعبدالرحمن وأنا السبب أنزين كيف أريحه 
العنود : بايش تفكرين حبيتي 
نورة : بقوم أنا زعلتهم وابي أراضيهم بس مو عارفة كيف
لينة : سهلة روحي له وقولي أنك أسفة 
نورة :تهقين أقدر
العنود : عما توزينها على شر وأنتي تراك بنت مو ولد وسمعتك زي الزجاج لو أنخدشت خدشة وحدة تطلع مو حلوة وخلي الحيا يسري بعروقك لأن أخوي ما يحب المسترجلات يبي وحدة كلها حيا 
نورة : هذا جزاني أبي أراضيه ومين قالك أني ما أستحي أنا أستحي من خيالي لكن أخوك زرع فيني شي أسمه ما فيه أي حيا قدامه لأني موووت .........
لينة : موت أيش
نورة : لا أستحي
العنود : توك ها المهم جد يبي لنا نشوف حل وشو وشو 
لينة : أنا أخبره لأني أنا السبب في المشكلة 
نورة : وش بتقولين له 
لينة :مالكم دخل أنا بعلمه 
نورة : كيفك بس أنا ما أرسلتك 
لينة : أنتي بس طلعي منها
العنود : أنزين زوجك وينه وليه ما أتصل عليك للحين 
لينة : الله يقطعني نسيت الجوال 
خذت لينة الجوال ودزت فيه الشريحة وشغلته واول ما شغلته 
طلعت لها كلمة حبيبتي لينة 
لينة : الله حتى بالجوال يتغزل
العنود : كيف 
لينة : حط رسالة المقدمة حبيبتي لينة 
نورة : زوجك مووت يحبك هالله هالله فيه
لينة : خوش والله نورة الصغيرة راح تعطيني نصايح 
نورة : خذوا الحكمة من أفواه الأصغر منكم 
العنود : والله تعرفين أتفبركين الكلمات 
لينة : خمس رسايل راسل الأولة يقول فيها
( لينة ليه ما شبكتي الجوال شبكيه بسرعة تراني مشتاق)
( بكل احساس و باعلى صوت ... بغني لـك.. و انـادي لك ... و بعلنـها ما بـين النـاس .. بحبك موت..بحبك مـوت
******
(وينك نعم وينك .. يا جاعل قلبي .. في قبضـة ايدينك .. قللي عناوينك .. تلقـاني ياحـبي .. بالحب أنا بينك)
(ليتني اكسر من ضلوعي قلم وامزق من جلدي ورق واخذ من دمي حبر واكتب وحشتني )
(
تنعاف ديره ما بها .... صدى صوتك حتى ..... ولو صارت بساتين .... وانهار)
العنود : باقي الخامسة قوليها
لينة : يقول أهديكي 3 بوسات ... بوسة للذكرى وبوسة ... اليوم لبكره وبوسة ... الحين وأنتي تقرين أتصلي تراني متوله 
العنود : أتصلي يالله 
لينة : صبر حتى ما أعرف رقم جواله إلا هذا هو مافيه غير رقم واحد رقمه وكاتب فيصل لا بغيره بحط لا مو الحين بعدين 
الجازي : وليه 
لينة : لوحدي بحطه وأنتوا قوموا صلوا الظهر 
نورة : صرفيها بس حلا لك الجوال وراعيه بس عرفي أنك بتقولين لنا وش صار
لينة : أنزين فارقوا 
لاحت الجازي على لينة المخدة: أوريك بعدين سلام 
أطلعوا البنات 
لينة : وش أكتب اممممممممم , أيه لقيتها صاحبي خلني أكتبها ص ا ح ب ي صح 
خلونا نروح لفيصل الي متظايق حيل
الهنوف : أمي وش بلاه أخوي
مريم : ما أدري
أبو هنوف: كل هذا ولا تدرون شكله لينة أمزعلته
مريم : أفا يا أبو هنوف قول خير ولا أسكت
فيصل : ليه خليه يتكلم جد أمزعلتني 
الهنوف : وليه 
فيصل : إلا الحين ما ركبت الشريحة بالجوال 
الهنوف : تبي أكلمها 
فيصل : لا أبيها أهي الي أتكلم ليه معطيها الجوال
مريم : هذا صوت جوالك 
فيصل : لا مو جوالي
الهنوف : اله شفه أمولع نوره
فيصل دخل يده بمخباته وطلع الجوال لقا رساله فتحها
(إذا أرسلت لك رساله أقول فيها (أنا أحبك موت) وش راح ترسل لي..؟!)
فيصل : ياهووووووووو أمي ركبت الشريحة 
الهنوف : وش أرسلت لك 
فيصل : مالك دخل بيني وبين زوجتي
الهنوف: توك زعلان بس أرسلت لك نسيت جد أنكم ينقص عليكم بالكلمة الحلوة
مريم : وأنتي صادقة 
بو هنوف : لا أجل كنتي تقصين علي
الكل: ههههههههههههههههه
فيصل : وش أرسلك وش أيه خذي

----------


## صمت الجروح

لينة تستقبل الرسالة
انتي الولـه والشوق. انتي الحب سلطانته. يا بسمة أيامي هلا يا ضحكة سنيني أحبك حب الغريق للحياة
لينة : حبيبي فيصل الله يستر إذا رسلت له هالرسالة بس خلنا أنغامر
عند فيصل
فيصل : إلا الحين ما ردت ........ أوه اوه أرسلت 
الهنوف : تقفا فيصل أقراها 
فيصل : عشانك بس هذي غيرها لا تقول فيها(أرد وأشكرك وأقول:أهديك باقة لحم مشوي بفحم وكل عام وأنت شحم)
الهنوف : يمه سمعي شتقول له هههههههههههههههههه 
فيصل : اوريك بتصل عليها
طوطوطوطو
لينة : ألو 
فيصل بصوت أمعصب: لينــــــــــة
لينة بخاطرها : الله يعين شكله أمعصب
لينة : أحب الي يزعلون وأحب نبرة صوتهم وأتمنى لقياهم
فيصل ذاب في مكانه 
الهنوف : وش فيك قلبت 
فيصل : هذا كله لي ما أقدر أجل ليه ترسلين لي كذا
لينة بصوت ناعم : ما أدري أني زعلتك قلت خلني أدلع على حبي الأول والأخير فيصل وان كان كذا زعلك ما راح أمزح معك أسفة 
فيصل : لا يا حياتي تدلعي وأطلبي وأمري وأحنا أنفذ بس ترا والله مشتاق
لينة : حياك تعال
فيصل: منحرج والله من أهلك 
لينة : خلاص ما فيه أهلي ولا أهلك أهلي صاروا أهلك وأهلك صاروا أهلي ولا 
فيصل : صحيح يا حياتي أجل جايك بأسرع شي
لينة بصوت عالي: لا لا تسرع أرجوك أمش أشوي أشوي
فيصل : والله أني متحسف على الثواني الي بتفصلنا لكن بطاوعك سلام ولا ليش خليني أكلمك طول الطريق
لينة : ودي بس بروح أصلي ما صليت 
فيصل : أفا ليه ما صليتي وش الي أشغلك
لينة : حبيبي صاحبي
فيصل : منوا 
لينة : أنت سميتك صاحبي 
فيصل : المهم لا يشغلك شي عن صلاتك أهي أهم شي عندك 
لينة : أموت بحبيبي حتى بهذي تحبني 
فيصل : أفا عليك أخاف عليك حتى من نفسك 
لينة : أجل باي قصدي مع السلامة
فيصل طلع غرفته وتسبح 
.................................................. ..................
نترك فيصل ونروح لخليل الي توه صاحي من النوم 
من بعد ماقام لصلاة الفجر والوقت عنده 7 الصبح
خليل : أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله الله يجعله يوم خير علينا والله أني خايف من هاليوم الأول لي بالدراسة لكن خير إنشاء الله 
قام خليل وتسبح ومن ثم لبس ملابسه ومشط لحيته ثم ركب تكسي وصله للجامعة
وصل الجامعة 
خليل : ماشاء الله جد جامعة ياشيخ الرهبة تنزل على الواحد بس كل الي قالوا لي الدراسة بالخارج أسهل ألف مرة من عندنا بالسعودية خلنا أنطالع الورقة وين الكلاس الحين مبنى 4 غرفة غرفة 43 يالله سرنا
دخل خليل الفصل الي توه الدكتور ماجاء جلس قدام 
(بتدخل لنا شخصية جديدة هي الفتاة روس فتاة أمها أمريكية وأبوها عربي طبعا طريقة الكلام حتكون عادية كأنها فتاة خليجية يعني حترجم كلامها لأن صعبة أقوله بالأنجليزية)
روس جالسة أتفكر وتمرر يدها على شعرها المنسدل حولها, متموج كالحرير , يفتن الخلق لو بغت تفتن فيه أحد , ويأسر قلوب الرجال 
روس بخاطرها : الله يعين على هذا الفصل الجديد توني معدية واحد بصعوبة حتى الدكتور لسه ما جاء لكن منوا هذا الي جنبي 
التفتت روس لقت خليل جالس جنبها
روس بخاطرها: ياي وش حلوه حتى اللحية جعلت من شكله أحلى وأسمر جد حلو 
خليل كان سرحان ولا يدري مين تراقبه من فترة لكنه بعد برهة حس فيها والتفت 
خليل بخاطره: ماشاء الله أيش هذا وش هذي الفتاة الي تنظر الي بعينين زرقاوين بلون السماء تفيضان من الطهر ... رغم أنهما في وجه إمراءة شبه عارية ولها فم صغير حلو ينطق بالصفاء من غير أن تتحرك شفتاه الرقيقتان وكأن هذا الفم وردة من ورود الجنائن والمزارع غير انه ما يذوي ولا يذبل وانها من لحم ودم وانها تشم بالفم وتلمس بالشفاه ..... وشعرها أشقر متموج يبرق تحت أشعة القمر كبريق الذهب وجسم أبيض ناعم له لون العاج ولين الحرير وسحر الحب هي جد وردة نمت في غغير أرضها فزادت بندرتها جمالا وبهاء لكن المفروض ما يكون مكانها هنا المفروض عند امها تحميها من العيون ولا أخو ولا زوج أي زوج يكتم سر هذا الجمال أن يبان ويلعب بقدسيته وعفافه السارقين والأيادي العابثة هذا مو مكانك جد أنك حوراء من حواري الجنة 
خليل : صباح الخير وش فيك 
روس : وش تتوقع ليه أطالعني كذا والأكثر غرابة أنت مو زي الباقي ما حسيت بنظراتك الأفراس لجسمي ولحمي وأنت ما تناظر الا وجهي عكسهم الي من يشوفوني ما يناظرون وجهي ولا يقربون له بل ينظرون لجسمي كله ما عدا وجهي
مرت دقايق والكل ساكت منهم وكل واحد يحس ان هالدقايق دهر 
خليل : ممكن أطلب شي 
روس : بينت على حقيقتك أي شي تبيه بفلوس حتى لو نترك المحاضرة ونروح الحين ومو كثير سعري بس 50 دولار 
خليل : أسف ما قصدت كذا لكن ودي تقبلين مني أني أضع الجاكيت عليك لأجل ما أحد ينهش بعيونه جسمك 
وضع خليل الجاكييت لكن روس أصابتها مفاجاءة كبيرة ما أستوعبتها لذا ماأستوعبت المحاضرة الي طول الوقت كانت تفكر بالأمان الي حسته من ألبست جاكييت خليل 
أنتهى الكلاس وطلع خليل ونسى جاكييته وروس تنبهت بعد برهة توها بتعطي خليل الجاكييت لكنه طلع 
.................................................. ..........
ننتقل من خليل وروس إلى السعودية بيت خالد 
نورة : وليد ما سمعت أخر خبر 
وليد : وشو 
نورة : أول شي عطني البشارة 
وليد : على حسب الخبر
نورة : اليوم كنا جالسين أن ولينة والعنود و
وليد : وش دخلني أنا
نورة : لا لك دخل الجازي كانت معنا 
وليد : والله وش أخبارها
نورة : أخبارها سنعة اليوم جالسة تقول أن يبي لنا أنفصل ملا بس لملكتها 
وليد : جد خلاص نسته 
نورة : وش ذكر الحين بهالسالفة المهم رح مع أبوي ونسقوا حق الملكة خلونا نفرح بعد من بعد فرحتنا بلينة 
وليد : والله أبشاركتك كبيرة عندي خليني أروح لأبويفوق مع أمي
نورة : بجي وياك 
وليد : لا روحي جنب أختك الخبلة جالسة جنب الكمبيوتر أربع وعشرين ساعة 
نورة : أكيد برووح وأشوفها تصيح 
وليد : ليه 
نورة : مندمجة بالقصة مالت قمر خالد 
وليد : منو ذول 
نورة : قصة مالك دخل فيها روح أنت وكلم أبوي ياي مستانسة الجازي بتجي عندنا 
الوليد : قولي الله يسهل
راح وليد لوالديه فوق ودخل الغرفة 
منيرة : وليد ماربيتك كذا تدخل من غير أستأذان 
وليد : والله من الفرحة يالغالية 
خالد : وش عندك 
وليد : خلاص نبي نروح أنملك على الجازي
خالد : متى بس أمر أنت 
منيرة : وليه مستعجلين 
وليد : نعم 
منيرة : أيه ما حنا مستعجلين 
وليد : لا أنا مستعجل ولازم أتزوج 
خالد : صحيح وأحنا المفروض من زمان بتينا في هذا الموضوع لكن كان هناك عقبة والحمدلله أنحلت 
منيرة : خليل 
خالد : أيه لكنه الحمدلله بارك لهم وعرف الصح من الغلط وأنها مو مكتوبة له وأنها مكتوبة لوليد وسلم وبارك وتمنى لهم الحياة السعيدة صحيح طلع رجال
منيرة : نسيت أنه ضربك وأنه كان بيضربني
خالد : فكينا من هالسالفة وهو عرف الغلط ماله وأعتذر وأنا قبلت أعتذاره مو كافي أن وليد ضرب شيماء
منيرة : كذابة طاحت كذا
خالد : وأن طاحت كذا أستفدنا أنها وقفت العراك بين أعيال العم الي المفروض يكونون يد وحدة
منيرة : ما عليك منه وليد ذول ما يحبونك 
خالد : ما عليك منه أنتي ما تستحين 
منيرة : أنا الي ما أستحي ولا 
خالد : ولا مين 
منيرة : أنت عارف
وليد في أثناء شجار والديه بخاطره: ليه كذا مايصدق الواحد يفرح الا تبدا أخناقه جديده ليه كذا يارب وش هالحياة 
وليد : أمي أمي (بصوت عالي) أمي
منيرة : سم 
وليد : أستعدي بنكلم بيت عمي على الملكة وأنشاء الله بأقرب وقت يحددونه وأنا بكلم عمي أموافق أبوي
خالد : روح وعلى بركة الله

طلع وليد وشايل هموم كثيره لقا أخته تحت جالسة لوحده 
نورة : بشر 
وليد : أي أبشر لقيتهم وقلت لهم أمي تزعم أن الوقت بدري عليه للملكة
نورة : من جدك بعد كل هذا تقول كذا
وليد : مو بس كذا تهاوشت أمي مع أبوي عشان عمتي شيماء هالأنسانة ما أدر يمخلوقة من أيش كل الطيبة فيها يا حض أعيالها وبناتها وياحض حريم أعيالها فيها ليتك يا نورة تصيرين وحدة منهم 
نورة : والله

----------


## صمت الجروح

*وليد : وش**قصدك** 
**نورة أخجلت ونزلت راسها**
**وليد : أشفيك طاح وجهك وش قلت أنا ليتك تكونين**شنتها والله راح ترتاحين موأنا أحاتي الجازي مع أمي**

**نورة : تدري أمس وش سوت**عمتي شيماء**
**وليد : أيش** 
**نورة : أمس نقطت كل أم على بنتها بلا مبالغة عمتي**ليلى على ريم وعمتي سارة وقمر على غادة وعايشة وعمتي شيماءعلى مين** 
**وليد : على**العنود أكيد أو جمانة** 
**نورة : لا نقطت علي وعطتني خمسمائة ريال**
**وليد : والله**أنك كبرتي هالمرة بعيني مع أن ولدها خليل الله يهديه سوا شي فرق بينا لكن أمه تخلي**ما فيه أي فراق وأمي وينها ليه مانقطت عليك**
**نورة : أههههه أمي أتوقع أنها ما رضت**تنقط عشان أفلوسها ما تنقص ( وش دراها**!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
**وليد : لا تظنين إلا تأكدي**والله أني خجلان من عمتي شيماء يوم تضاربت مع خليل طقيتها بقوة وطاحت ودي أعتذر لها**بس مو عارف لأني أحس أني السبب في سفر خليل هل بتعذرني**
**نورة : والله أني من دون**ما أعرف الرد راح أشوف أنك سعيد وفرحان أنك رحت لها** 
**وليد : ما راح أنتظر برووح**لها الحين وأعتذروبقول لها شي ثاني عساها تسويه**



**وش راح أتسوي شيماء**حق وليد وهل راح تقبل أعتذاره** 
**وش بيصير لخليل مع الأميرة روس**
**نسينا فيصل**ولينة وش سوو يوم جا فيصل عندهم** 
**ومن هذي خديجة الي بتجي بالجزء الجاي**
**ليلى**حالتها النفسية كيف يوم عرفت عن مرض سامي**
**والأهم من هذا عبدالرحمن**ونـــــــــــــــــــورة**

*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووووووو علي القصة

ولا تطولين علينا أوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم بوفيصل عالتواصل الحلو منك




ربي يعطيك العافيه








صمتـ الجروح....

----------


## صمت الجروح

الجزء الثاني والعشرين
في بيت إبراهيم الساعة السادسة مساءا 
العنود : أمي أشتقت للبيت 
شيماء : والله ما ينبغى الحين كله وسخ
العنود : عادي قابلة بوسخه قابلة بريحته قابلة بأي شي أشتقت للظهران وأهلها (_تتذكر صديقتها) ...........
شيماء : خلاص أنكلم أبوك عشان نروح هالأسبوع 
العنود : لا ما نبي نروح 
شيماء : توك تقولين مشتاقة 
العنود : مشتاقة قلتيها مو ابي أروح لأن هنا أهلي كلهم وعطلة يعني وناسة بس فيه وحدة بتخربها 
شيماء : منوا 
العنود : لينة من جا زوجها وهي جالسة عنده 
شيماء : قلتيها زوجها
لينة : الا جد أمي يحل يدخل عليها 
شيماء : إذا رسميا صحيح بس بحكم الزواج المتعارف عليه والشرع ما أتوقع 
العنود : ليه معاه شي يثبت أنها زوجته 
شيماء : يا بنتي عرفي شي واحد أن لورقة ما راح تخلي العالم يسكتون أن شافوهم لوحدهم عشان كذا لازم الأشهار لكل الملئ وهذا هو الزواج الصح عشان كذا تشوفين العوائل ما يرضون يخلون بنتهم تطلع مع زوجها فترة الخطبة كثير لأن الناس ما تدري وحتى إذا جلسوا مع بعض لوحدهم في بيتهم تشوفين الأم تدخل والاب يدخل ما يخلونهم
العنود : اهههههههههههههههههها
شيماء تلف ناحية القبلة وترفع يدها : اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا حي يا قيوم أن ترزق أبنيتي العنود بزوج صالح يهنيها ويسعدها وتهنيه وتسعده وتحفظ بينهم سرهم 
العنود : امين هالدعوة تسوه الدنيا وما فيها وهذي حبة راس أمواه
*يطق جرس الباب
العنود : منوا الي جاين الحين عساها لينة ولا الجازي
شيماء : أنزين قومي شوفي مين ترا ما فيه خادمة 
العنود : إنشاء الله 
راحت العنود تفتح الباب
العنود : منوا
الوليد : السلام عليكم 
العنود : وعليكم السلام 
الوليد : كيف حالك العنود 
العنود : الحمدلله منوا معاي
الوليد : أنا ولد عمك وليد بغيت الوالدة 
العنود : إنشاء الله 
راحت العنود لأمها وفي بالها أكثر من سؤال 
العنود : يمه هذا الوليد يبيك
شيماء : وليد ولد منيرة 
العنود : أيه 
ألبست شيماء عباتها وطلعت 
الوليد : السلام عليكم 
شيماء : وعليكم السلام 
الوليد : كيف حالك عمتي
شيماء : الحمدلله بخير 
الوليد : عمتي بغيت أكلمك بموضوع 
شيماء : أجل أدخل للمجلس وبجيك
دخل وليد والعنود راحت تحضر عصير حق ولد عمها
أدخلت شيماء وبيدها العصير وكان معاهم جمانة 
الويد : كيف حالك جمانة 
جمانة : بخير وأنتا
الوليد : إذا شفتك أنا بخير
شيماء : سم يا ولدي وش بغيت
الوليد : مو عارف من وين أبتديلكن عندي أكثر من موضوع
شيماء : يله عاد تراني خايفة عساه خير
الوليد : كل الخير إنشاء الله بغيت اأول شي أعتذر لك عن الخلاف بيني وخليل لأني أحس أنا السبب في بعده
شيماء بخاطرها : ليش تعتقد أيه أنت السبب لكن ربي مقدر هالشي وروحت ولدي للخارج 
شيماء : كل شي قسمة ونصيب
وليد : هذا شي والشي الثاني أسف ألف على الي سويته فيك كل ما أتذكر والله أحس أني قليل حيا وما تربيت عمتي سامحيني 
شيماء : وش سويت لي
الوليد : ذيك الليلة بالمزرعة ضربتك 
شيماء : أفا ياوليد لهذي الدرجة تحس أني زعلانة عليك والله أني ما فكرت بهذا الشي وبعدين أنت بمثابة ولدي
وليد : والله أن الشعور متبادل ولو أنك مو غالية علي كان ما جيتك وأعتذرت 
شيماء : على هالشيين جاي خوفتني والله قلت أحد صايرة له شي
وليد : مو عشان كذا جييت 
شيماء : لا تقول سامحيني أن ماراح أزعل عليك عشان أسامحك
وليد : أمي ماهي متحركة لي عشان الجازي أقول لها خلينا نروح أنملك تقول تو الناس والبنت ما أرضى عليها عشان كذا أبيك تحددين معهم موعد للملكة 
شيماء بخاطرها : ياليت هالشي يصير لكن مو لك يا وليد لخليل ياليت 
شيماء : يا ولدي أسمع أيش بقول لك انا مو راضية على الي قالته أمك أبد لكن هم في نفس الوقت ما لأأرضى على أمك لأنها تبي أهي تروح تخطب لك ولو انا في مكانها ما رضيت ألا بزعل عشان كذا قل لأبوك ولا عمك وحدد الموعد 
وليد : يشهد ربي أنك كبرتي بعيني لكن الي أبيها أنك تكونين أموافقة ولا تكونين زعلانة 
شيماء : الي بالقلب بالقلب لكني فرحانة لك وللجازي البنت غالية علي كثير وأحبها كنت أتمناها حق ولدي لكنك ظفرت فيها قبله وانا زي ما قلت لك أعتبرك زي ولدي وعن جد مستانسة لكم وودي يصير فرح قريب نستانس فيه فالله يبارك لك ولها وأما عني لا تشيل هم بلمح الليلة إذا تجمعنا وما راح يصير الا الخير تطمن
وليد : الله يعطيك العافية 
قام وليد وحب راس شيماء وطلع
.................................................. ....
عند العروسين لينة وفيصل
لينة : قريب والله العرس 
فيصل : لو الود ودي اليوم مو بعد شهر ونصف
لينة : فيصل حبيبي كل شي صار بينا بسرعة خل الزواج ياخذ مدة أكبر 
فيصل : والله عشان خاطرك بس وما علي بجيك كل يوم والله يعيني على دق المشاوير من الظهران بخليها لك شهرين مع أني حجزت الصالة وكل شي 
لينة : مشكور أيه الحين أقدر أخذ وقتي في الأستعداد حق زوجي
فيصل : زوجك الله من زمان ودي أسمع هالكلمة 
لينة : فيصل كلمني عن روحك كيف درست ومن وين تخرجت كل شي
فيصل : كل شي كل شي 
لينة : ليه فيه أسرار
فيصل : أكيد 
لينة : مثل 
فيصل : أنتي قولي
لينة : مثل 
فيصل : وش تتوقعين 
لينة : أنزين سؤال حلو أنت حبيت من قبل تراني ما راح أزعل 
فيصل : تبين الصدق ولا الكذب 
لينة : الكذب
فيصل : أيه حبيت 
لينة : منوا 
فيصل : توش قايلة الكذب
لينة : غريبة يعني أنك ما حبيت 
فيصل : بقول الصدق أنا حبيت أنسانة وحدة بس قبل وإلا الحين أنسانة كنت أشوفها كل يوم كل ساعة وثانية كنت أتخيلها حتى بمنامي لكن ولا مرة شفتها 
لينة : كيف هذي 
فيصل : كنت أتخيل بنت بالمواصفات الي عندي و
لينة : سيارات أحنا
فيصل : لا تخذينه من هذي الناحية كنت حاط مزايا لها عشان كذا أمي أتعبيت وياي كل مرة تبي تزوجني وتقول هذي البنية زينة وهذي شينة بس جات مرة وعرفتني على وحدة قبلت فيها للي سمعته عنها لكن هم قلبي مو أمطاوعني لأن فيه وحدة ثانية بقلبي وسبحان الله الي في قلبي والي أمي تبيها أطلعت نفس البنت عرفتيها 
لينة: أيه بس خلاص لا تكرر هالموضوع أستحي والله
فيصل : وأنا ليه ما خذك غير لهذي الخصلة 
لينة : يعني أنا موحلوة 
فيصل : منوا الي يقول كذا أنتي تقولين للقمر أنزل وأنا أطلع 
لينة : أنزين قوم 
فيصل : مسرع زهقتي مني
لينة : والله الود ودي جلست جنبك على طول لكن الحين بيقيم للمغرب وأنت ناسي روحك حتى وهم عندي بنات داخل لازم أجلس وياهم والله يعيني على أسئلتهم 
فيصل : لا تقولين لأحد شي خوفي يعطونا عين 
لينة : ما عليك أعرف مين أقول له عندي العنود والجازي ونورة بس
فيصل : أجل فمان الله ولا تنسين بتصل عليك بالليل وأول ما أشتاق لك 
لينة : صار فمان الله مع السلامة 
فيصل : الله يسلمك 
طلع فيصل وركب سيارته طلع الجوال ودق على !!!!!!!!
لينة أدخلت للبنات 
العنود : أهلين يجولييت زمانها 
لينة : أهلين بالعازبات 
يدق جوال لينة 
العنود : جوالك يدق
لينة :ألوا 
فيصل : أهلين بنور عيني 
لينة : توك عندي 
فيصل : مو قلت لك إذا أشتقت بتصل 
لينة أنقلب وجها وأستحت البنات يشوفونها ويتساسرون 
لينة : شفت ويش سويت البنات يطنزون علي
فيصل : ليه 
لينة : كلامك واجد حلو 
فيصل : أهههههه ما شفتي شي لو الود ودي طلعت قلبي وعطيتك أياه وراح تعرفين معزتك 
لينة : تسلم يالغالي
فيصل : فمان الله

----------


## صمت الجروح

لينة : وش عندكم تتساسرون 
نورة : والله فرق قبل أشوي عن الحين أنقلبت قطوة
العنود : أي والله بساعة مو قادرة تتكلم ووجها صار طماطة والحين عكس 
لينة :يمه شوفي بنات أعيالك يتريقون علي
الجوهرة : ما عليش منهم الي ما يطول العنب حامض عنه يقول
لينة : صح ألسانك أمووووووواه
لينة تفكر بعبدالرحمن 
لينة : العنود وين أخوك دحومي
العنود : أخوي حالته مو حاله أنقلب خير شر ما أشوفه كله بالمزرعة 
لينة : حرام والله كله بسبت قوم 
نورة ساكتة خاصة بهذا الموضوع ما تتكلم 
لينة : قومي نروح له 
العنود : كيف مين بيودينا 
لينة : أخوي عبدالوهاب
العنود : قومي أنكلمه 
لينة : وأنتي قومي 
نورة في عالم ثاني أسمه عبدالرحمن 
لينة : نورووة قومي 
نورة : وين 
لينة : أكلم عبدالوهاب يودينا المزرعة 
نورة : لا أنا مو رايحة 
لينة : مو كيفك لازم أنراضيكم 
نورة : منوا 
لينة : بلا أستهبال قومي 
قامت نورة معاهم واتجهوا عند عبدالوهاب الي جالس مع مها وأسيل 
أسيل : بابا بروح عند علي 
عبدالوهاب : عيب أنتي بنت 
أسيل : لا أنا ولد 
مها : هههههههه شوف شتقول
عبدالوهاب: الشرها مو عليها على حريم أخواني ما يجيبون الا أولاد
مها : قول ماشاء الله وثاني شي ليه تحملون المراءة الذنب بتحديد النسل التحديد مايجي الا من الرجل ولا 
عبدالوهاب : مين قال أنتوا السبب
مها عصبت : ليه الحيوان النوي عند الرجل فيه قيمة س وص والمراء ما عندها الا ص فإذا أختلفت جا ولد وان أتفقت جات بنت عشان كذا العيب في الرجال مو الحريم واستغفر الله العظيم التحديد ما يجي الا من ربي سبحانه 
يطق الباب
عبدالوهاب: منوا 
لينة : أنا لينة 
عبدالوهاب : تعدلي يا مرا 
مها: وليه أمسويه شي غلط
لينة : دخلت 
أدخلت لينة والبنات 
عبدالوهاب : ماشاء الله عندنا ثلاث لينة ولا فيه أقتحام 
لينة : لا هذا ولا هذا 
مها : تعالوا أنصروني من عمكم يحط اللوم على الحريم في الخلفة 
نورة : أفا يا عمي هذا وأنت متعلم في الجامعة وتقول كذا عليك حق
العنود : أي والله عليه حق
لينة : حلو إذا نطلب الحق مالنا 
مها : طلبوا تمشية والله أني زهقانة وهالي في بطني مذيني
عبدالوهاب يضرب بطن مها : عيب يا ولد خل أمك في حالها
العنود : وش دراك أنه ولد 
عبدالوهاب : أفا هذا أنتي متعلمة وقارية 
الكل : هههههههههه
عبدالوهاب : المهم وين تبون تروحوون 
نورة : المزرعة 
لينة والعنود يطالعونها مستغربين : هههههههه
نورة : لا خلاص غير المكان 
مها : لا والله ودي أروح المزرعة وودي أركب الخيل 
عبدالوهاب : لو أنك في شهورك الأولى معليه لكن التوحم خلص 
عبدالوهاب : يله أجل لبسوا أعبيكم 
أسيل : بابا أبي علي معانا 
عبدالوهاب : العنود : شوفوا لها صرفه أبيها تطلع بنت مو ولد ولا تشبك من الحين الله يعيني عليك يا أسيل 
أطلعوا البنات وكلن أستعد وخذ الأذن والجازي هم راحت وياهم مه أنها مالها خلق
في المزرعة عبدالرحمن جالس مع عمر جنب الخيل 
عمر : ايش فيك متضايق 
عبدالرحمن : ما أدري لكن الي أعرفه أني مهموم 
عمر : قلي وش الي بخاطرك 
عبدالرحمن : ما أتوقع بتفهمني
عمر : أفا هذا و أنا أخوك ولا بتغبي عني 
عبدالرحمن : أخاف تزعل علي 
عمر : ليه وش سويت أنت 
عبدالرحمن : ما سويت شي لكن قلبي هو 
عمر : أخص تحب
عبدالرحمن : أجل واحد زي كذا مهموم وش غير الحب والعشق يهيم فيه 
عمر : من أهلنا 
عبدالرحمن : أكيد 
عمر : منوا
عبدالرحمن : هي هي 
دخل عبدالوهاب والبنات المزرعة 
عمر : أسمع فيه أحد جاي 
عبدالرحمن : منوا 
عمر : كانها سيارت عمي عبدالوهاب تعال نشوف


السلام عليكم 
السموحة على تاخري لكن تفضلوا التكملة 
(فعلا أطلعت سيارت عبدالوهاب ولا البنات معاه
نزل الكل 
عمر :أهلين وش هالزيارة الغريبة 
عبدالوهاب : نبي نقول لكم أن المزرعة لازالت لنا 
العنود : بس أنتوا هنا
عمر : أيه ولا أنا لوحدي خوينا عبدالرحمن مشغول باله 
لينة : عساه يتهنى الي في باله 
عبدالرحمن يناظرها وفي نفس الوقت يطالع نورة
عبدالوهاب : أفا ياشباب بتخلونا واقفين 
عمر : تفضلوا البيت بيتكم قصدي المزرعة 
العنود : ياأنا ما أحب كلمة المزرعة أحب تقولون النخل أحلى 
عمر : ولا تزعلين النخل
أدخلوا للصالة 
عمر : ممكن ندخل
عبدالوهاب : أصبر خلني أشاور الزوجة وشقلتي مها
مها : لا حرام خلهم يدخلون 
لينة : وش هالريحة 
عبدالوهاب : وش رايك عزابية وش بتكون ريحتهم 
عبدالوهاب يمسك أوراق
عبدالوهاب : الله الله مين كاتب هذا
عمر : العاشق الولهان عبدالرحمن 
عبدالوهاب : سمعوا وش يقول
قبلها كانت نورة ماتتكلم ولا كلمة لأنها تفكر بعبدالرحمن لكن بعد ما قال عمها عن الشعر تحمست تبي تعرف وش يفكر فيه
عبدالوهاب:
صدودك والهوى هتكا استتاري
وساعدني البكاء على أشتهاري 
وكم ابصرت من حسن ولكن
عليك لشقوتي وقع اختياري!
ولم أخلع عذاراً فيك إلا
لما عاينت من خلع العذار
لينة : وش هالرقة ومن هالقوم الي هتكا استتارك

----------


## صمت الجروح

العنود : عطنا ثانية 
عبدالوهاب : صبري أنقي وحدة لقيتها
يا مقلة الحب مهلا
فقد اخذت بثارك
وانت يا وجنتيه
لا تحرقيني بنارك
سمعوا هذي 
ياراحلاً وفؤادي في حقيبته
رهنا لديه ولكن غير مضمون
تركتني في شجوني للورى مثلا
يميتني الوجد والأشواق تحييني
مها:ماشاء الله عليك حلو كلامك كثير لكن فيه حزن كثير ودنا بشعر يونس
عبدالرحمن : بشري 
نورة بخاطرها : زين تكلم ما طرى 
عبدالرحمن يناظر نورة وكانه يقول لش الخطاب
عبدالرحمن : ألقيت في سمع الحبيب كليمة 
جرحت عواطفه فما أقساني 
قطع الحديث وراح يمسح جفنه 
فوددت لو أجزى بقطع لساني
ومضى ولي قلب على اثاره 
ويدان بالأذيال عالقتان 
فطفقت من ألمي أكفكف أدمعي
ورجعت من ندمي أعض بناني 
وأقول وا خجلي إذ لاقيته 
فبأي وجه عابس يلقاني
حتى ظفرت به فمد يمينه 
ورنا إلي برقة وحنان
إن كان لي جلد على الهجران
قل ما تشاء ولا تغب عن ناظري 
وفداك ذلي في الهوى وهواني 
مها : الله يهديك قلنا فرح
عبدالرحمن : وش تبين أكثر من أنهم تصالحوا
لينة : والله أنك صادق عبدالوهاب أسمع أجل الشاعرة نورة
نورة : نعم وش قلتي
لينة : قولي أي شي
مها : أها عفيا قولي
نورة : بشرط ما تسئلوني شي
عمر : أنتي قولي
نورة : أحم أحم 
لم يكن المجنون في حالة 
إلا وقد كنت كما كانا
لكنه باح بسر الهوى 
وإنني قد ذبحت كتمانا
الكل مندهش نورة تقول كذا كيف
لكن نورة أقطعت هالصمت بخروجها بسرعة وطلعت وراها العنود 
عبدالوهاب : وش صاير ليه نورة أطلعت 
الجازي : ما فيها شي تلاقيها متأثرة بهذي الأبيات
عبدالرحمن بخاطره: ماني مصدق نورة تقول كذا يعني مو زعلانة علي ايه مو زعلانة 
عبدالرحمن قام من مكانه والفرحة باينة من عيونه : عمي أنت أجمل عم شفته بحياتي ليه ما جيت من زمان وريحتني
مها : عبدالرحمن وش بلاك لو هو بنت قلت معليه
عبدالرحمن : والله أنه أحلى من أي بنت
عبدالوهاب : مها أنا اشبه البنات 
مها /: أسأله 
عبدالرحمن : فرجت همي ياعمي 
الجازي : الولد تخبل لحقوا عليه 
بدالوهاب : ماسوا علينا قرايت شعرك
عبدالرحمن : عمي أطلب وتمنى أي شي
عبدالوهاب : عيوني وش بغيتي 
مها: الله اليوم هذا يوم الأماني أبي أبي 
عبالوهاب : وش تبين ها 
مها: نبي نروح مطعم 
لينة : جد أنك أسنافية 
عبدالرحمن : أحلى عشا لك يامرة الغالي
في هذي الأوقات كانت نورة تبكي دموع الندم على حالة عبدالرحمن والي وصل له
العنود : ليه عاد كل هذا
نورة : .....................
العنود : نورة كلميني 
نورة : ماسمعتيه وش يقول ما شفتي حالته 
العنود : كل هذا شفته لكن ما يبرر كلامك الي قلتيه
نورة : وش قصدك 
العنود : المفروض كتمتي هالشي عن الكل 
نورة : أنا ما قلت شي
العنود : بس قلتي أنه باح بالي بخاطره وانتي كتمتي
نورة : العنود لا تفهميني غلط
لينة توها جايتهم
لينة : بنات شوفوا هالخبل أستجن جالس ينطط ويناقز مو مصدق ما أدري وش جاه
نورة أفرحت عبدالرحمن مستانس هذا الي تبغاه بس
لينة : نورة أنتي أهني
نورة :.......نعم وش فيك
لينة : عبدالرحمن عازمنا على العشا
نورة : ها لا مو رايحة 
لينة : حاصلة لك الطلعة أنتي أساساً وبعدين عبدالرحمن قال أنتي مو رايحة معانا والجازي هي الي بتروح
نورة : وش قصدك 
لينة : أنتي فاهمة 
العنود : يالسوسة , والله لوريك أنتي سبب هذا كله 
نورة : يله العنود خلينا أنكفخها
نورة والعنود تولوا لينة الي يمشعها والي يلعب بوجها وهي تطلب النجدة
عبدالوهاب : وش صاير 
لينة :الحق علي يا أخوي 
عبدالرحمن والبنات مايتين ضحك على شكل لينة 
لينة : لا لا أحد يضحك 
عبدالوهاب : أما عني مو مسؤل عنك المسؤول زوجك حيلكم فيها
نورة : أبشر ما طلبت شي والله أني منقهرة منها 
عمر : أتيتك يا عميمة ومعي السيف لأنقذك من يد الأعداء
لينة : هلم إلي فلقد ألموني وأوجعوني بالضرب 
الكل هههههههههههههه
راحو البنات مع الأولاد للمطعم وكانت سهرتهم حلوة لكن بنفس هالوقت كان خليل يعاني الوحدة
خليل : وش جيبني هنا بهذي الديار لا أهل ولا صديق ولا أعرف شي عن هنا غير أني في أمريكا وأنت وش تبي بعد (يكلم بطنه ) أدري حتى أنا أبي أكل لكن مو عارف المطاعم هنا ولا أثق في أي مطعم 
في هذي الأثناء كان غازي يمشي باتجاه خليل 
معاذ : الله يعينا على هذا السمستر شكله مرة صعب , مو هذا الطالب الجديد خلنا نتعرف عليه 
معاذ: السلام عليكم 
خليل : وعليكم السلام 
معاذ : كيف حالك أخوي معك معاذ من الإمارات 
خليل : أبشرك بخير ونعمة معك خليل من السعودية 
الأثنين : يضحكون 
معاذ : وش رايك بالخطاب 
خليل : تصلح مقدم برامج 
معاذ : الكل يقول كذا 
خليل : كأني شايفك وين وين
معاذ : السكشن 6

----------


## صمت الجروح

*خليل: صح عند الدكتورة مارين** 
**معاذ : كيف الهجرة** 
**خليل : الله لا**يقولها جاي أكمل الطب ثم برجع** 
**معاذ : شكلك أول مرة تجي هنا** 
**خليل : شنك داري**وإنشاء الله ما جيها مرة ثانية حسيت بالهم من طبيتها** 
**معاذ : كلن يقول ذا أول**الأيام وبعدها ينسى وهذذي نعمة من رب العالمين**
**خليل : أي والله نعمة ليتني أقدر**أنسى** 
**معاذ : شكلك مهموم** 
**خليل : لا تحط ببالك ما قلت لي كيف الجراسة هنا**صعبة ولا لا واهم من الدراسة كيف الراحة النفسية** 
**معاذ : ما أكذب عليك الدراسة**هنا اسهل بكثير من عندنا بالخليج أما عن الراحة النفسية زي ما قلت أول شي بتكون**متضايق بعدها راح ترتاح بس نق لك رفقة جيدة** 
**خليل : من وين بالامارات**
**معاذ** :* *فديتها والله واهلها العين فيها أعز الناس** 
**خليل : أنا من الشرقية منطقة**الاحساء**
**معاذ :وين سكنت**
**خليل : والله أدور سكن وجالس مؤقت بفندق**
**معاذ : لا**فندق ولا هم يحزنونحتى خلاص لا تدور بتسكن عندي** 
**خليل : يعطيك العافية ما قصرت** 
**معاذ : يعني بتسكن معي**
**خليل : لا أقول لك شكرا**
**معاذ : أخوي خليل لولا أني**أرتحت لك ولا ما طلبت منك تجي تسكن معي ويشهد ربي أني أرتحت لك من أول ماشفتك** 
**خليل : جزالك الله خير وهم أنا أرتحت لك** 
**معاذ : يعني بتسكن** 
**خليل : الله**يسهل وش أقول لك** 
**معاذ : تراني جيعان وما أكلت شي من الصباح خلنا نسير**ناكل**
**خليل /: نفس الأحساس** 
**انطلق خليل مع روميته معاذ للمطعم** 
**روز جالسة**مع أمها وفي بالها ألف سؤال تبي إجابة له** 
**أم روز : روز ماذا بك**
**روز**: ................* *أمي ماهو الأسلام** 
**الام: ولما السؤال** 
**روز : أريد معرفة هذا**الجين** 
**الام : يدعونا المسلمون أنهم دينهم قد الغاجميع الأديان التي جاءت قبله** 
**روز : أمي لماذا حتي اليهودية لم تلقي المسيحية بل سهلت من الأحكام الشرعية**التي بها لكن المعتقدات واحدة وهي تدعوا إلى الأسلام وأظن ذلك لى المسلمون**
**الام** :* *صحيح لكن المسلمون غير ذلك تخيلي نبيهم كان أمي لا يعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة**ويدعي انه نبي كيف يصدق ذلك لا تذكريني بما فعلوا بفلسطين عندما دخلوها أنهخم أكلوا**لحوم البشرلم يرحموا لا صغير ولا كبير لا أنثى ولا ذكر كلهم لديهم سواء عاثوا**بالأرض فسادا أنتهكوا الأعراض قتلوا كل المسيحين ونحن عندما دخلنا عليهم أول مرة لم**نفعل ولا شيء من ذلك بل العكس أنظري ماذا فعلوا ببرجي التجارة أنهم حقا وحوش**
**روز** :* *لقد أخفتيني** 
**الام : يجب أن تخافي ولا تصدقي أحداً منهم لأن كلامهم**كالسحروأفعالهم فيها نفاق**
**روز : حسنا**
**نترك روز وخوفها الي أنولد من المسلمين**ونروح لوليد بالسعودية** 
**وليد : يبه خلاص بكلم عمي**
**خالد : كلمه الحين والله**أني متفشل منأخوي**
**منيرة: وليد انتظر تو الناس على الملكة**
**وليد:خلاص يمه**مليت**
**يدق وليد على بيت عمه** 
**قمر:الواا**
**وليد: السلام عليكم** 
**قمر: وعليكم**السلام** 
**وليد : كيف حالك عمتي أم أحمد** 
**قمر : والله نحمدوا الله** 
**وليد** :* *ودي أجلس جنبك واسمع هالحشي الحلو** 
**قمر : تعال هون مين الي ماسكك**
**وليد : وهذا**الي أبيه وين عمي**
**قمر : يوسف وليد على التليفون**
**يوسف : السلام عليكم** 
**وليد** :* *وعليكم السلام كيف حالك عمي**
**يوسف : والله أني زعلان عليك هذي الحقيقة** 
**وليد** :* *أدري لكن أبشر بالخير عمي بغيت أحدد موعد الملكة** 
**يوسف: والله جد فرحتني من**زمان أبي هالكلمة**
**وليد : أجل متى** 
**يوسف : خلاص خلها بعد أسبوعين على ماتتجهز**البنت**
**وليد : صار أجل فمان الله ولا تنسى سلم على عمتي سارة والبنات** 
**خالد** :* *بشر** 
**وليد : بعد أسبوعيين** 
**خالد : مبروك يا وليدي**
**منيرة : على وشوا مالت**على حظه**
**وليد : ليه أمي أنقلبتي**
**منيرة : لا أنقلبت ولا شي لكنك مستعجل كثير** 
**خالد : عقبال الباقي يا منيرة** 
**منيرة : الباقي انا الي بزوجهم من أهلي نورة**من ولد خالتها وعمر من بنت خاله**
**خالد : لا يكون تقصدين غازي والله ما**أطيقه**
**وليد : الشعور متبادل ومين قال ان نورة تبيه** 
**منيرة : مو كيفها كيفي**أنا أمها وأدرا بمصلحتها**
**خالد : وانا ابوها** 
**منيرة : يعني بتعطيها مين قطع ما**عندكم أحد عدل**
**خالد عصب كثير على هالكلمة : كلي تبن أعيالنا أحسن من غازي وشرواه** 
**وليد : اللهم طولك ياروح أحسن لي أطلع** 
**وليد طلع وطلع تليفونه يبي يكلم** 
**وليد : خلني أدق على حنين أحر قلبها مثل ما سوت لي**
**حنين : الوا** 
**وليد** :* *الوا السلام عليكم** 
**حنين: تو الناس زهقت وانا أرسل لك مسج وشف كم ميس كول عندك** 
**وليد : السموحة يا طويلت العمر لكن كنت مشغول بحياتنا معك** 
**حنين : بشر**كلمتهم** 
**وليد بخبث ك أيه ووافقوا** 
**حنين : أخيرا يا حياتي أخيراً بيجمعنا عش**واحد** 
**وليد بخاطره : عشك بجهنم إنشاء الله صبر يا حنين بخليك تندمين يوم عرفتي**خويك هذا تقصين علي وتكلمينه تلعبين على الحبلين أوريك**
**حنين : وين رحت** 
**وليد** :* *أفكر فيك وين جالسة أنتي**
**حنين : بغرفتي جالسة أرسم صورتك بدمي**
**وليد : هههه**من جدك** 
**حنين : والله مزجت دمي بالألوان وراح تطلع أحلى رسمة لك وبهديها لك يوم**زفافنا لك وحدك** 
**وليد : ما أعطلك اجل كمليها سلام** 
**أرجعوا البنات مع الشباب**كلن راح بيته وكلن عرف الخبر اليوم الثاني مضى أسبوع بسرعة والكل منشغل حق الملكة**لأنها ملكة أكبر حفيدين**

*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووو علي القصه الحلوه

ولا تطولين علينا بالتكمله

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم عالتواصل







صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## صمت الجروح

الجزء الثالث والعشرين
عصر يوم السبت في بيت يوسف
الجازي: يعني خلاص مابقى الا أسبوع وبعدها تنتهي قصة حبي وتبداء قصة ثانية قصة الله العالم فيها وبعواقبها قصة الجازي والوليد هالأنسان ما عمري حسيت أنه يحبني وفجاءة من دون أي مقدمات تغير كل شي وجلس يدافع عن حبه كيف أقول حبه وأنا ما أدري أن كان يحبني ولا لا ليش تسوي كذا يا وليد ما عمري كرهتك ولا حبيتك أعتبرك ولد عم لي وا خو خربت حياتي ونهيتها أنت الي قررت بدايت النهاية أنت الي صنعتها وبنفسك راح تنهيها, كان خليل أهههه يا خليل ما أدري وش تسوي الحين لكن الي أعرفه أني باقيه بقلبك للأبد وأنت كذلك ما راح أنساك ياليتني أموت ولا أشوف اليوم هذا يوم أني أزف لغيرك لكن أعرف أن هاليوم حتكون فيه أنسانة غير الي تعرفها غير الجازي الي حبيتها وتمنيت تراب رجليها غير الي قاومت الكل عشانها ذيك الجازي لك أنت وحدك ماله أحد حق فيها أنت الي صنعتها أنت الي كونت مشاعرها دايم أتأملك وأتأمل كل شي تسويه كل يوم أكتشف فيك شي جديد كل يوم أعرف منهو حبيبي أهههه يا خليل ليتك ترجع وتوقف هالمهزلة 
جلست الجازي تبكي في ظلام غرفتها الي ما دش لها نور من بعد غياب خليل 
الجازي : جد أني كذابة ومنافقة يوم أقول روح ولا ترجع ويوم أقول أرجع لي يالجازي وش تبين خبريني وحددي هدفك أنتي مبعثرة ضايعة في عالم ماله نهاية وحتمين كذا لين ربك يشاء غير هذا
خليل أرجع لكن لاترجع 
حبيبي وقرة العين أحضني لكن لا تقرب لي 
قاوم العالم كله من أجلي لكن لا تطاوعني 
أحبك حب الصحاري للمطر 
أحبك عدد ذرات الرمل 
حبك بقلبي والحشا مدفوناً ماله أثر 
ياصاحب الذوق الرفيع لا تحزن على بقايا أسمها الجازية 
أنت سلبت روحها من غيابك 
والكل أمفكر أني معاهم 
لا تظنون أني بليا مشاعر انهي حبي متى بغيت 
حبي مانولد بيوم وليلة 
حبي ربيته وأنا أمه 
حبي علمته كيف التضحية وانا أبوه 
علمني هو مين حبيبي من أول ما شافته عيوني 
طقطقطقطقطق
سارة : الجازي يمه فتحي 
الجازي تمسح دموع الكتمان وتفتح الباب لأمها 
الجازي : خير يمه 
سارة : يله بنروح السوق أنكمل الأغراض لك 
الجازي : ليه أغراض وملابس وغيرها خلاص مليت 
سارة : يا بنيتي ليه تقولين كذا أنتي مو فرحانة 
الجازي بخاطرها : الفرح غادر قليبي من بعد غياب الخليل
سارة : جازية وين رحتي لا يكون تعبانة 
الجازي بخاطرها : وش ذنبها أمي أخليها تزعل بسبتي عشان أني مو فرحانة أمي لازم تفرح أنا أول بناتها الي بيتزوجون لا تصيرين كذا يالجازية أنانية خلي غيرك يستانس وانتي مو لازم
الجازي : خلاص يمه روحي لبسي عباتك وانا جاية وراك
البست الجازي عباتها واطلعت مع أمها السوق وقمر وغادة وعائشة وياهم
……………….
عمر : ها أخوي ما قلت لي كيف النتايج 
زميل عمر: أبشرك كل الي قلتي أنقبلو ا بالكلية ريم سامي وغادة يوسف إحياء وعائشة يوسف فيزياء
عمر : الله يعطيك الف عافية وانشاء الله نخدمك بالأفراح 
زميله : لا تنسان من البشارة أهم شي
عمر : أبشر حقك محفوظ وما نأخرك فمان الله 
زميله : فمان الكريم 
عمر : يا فرحتي الحين أقدر أروح بيت عمتي وابشرها
عمر راح بيت عمته يبشر ليلى 
……………………
في بيت الجوهرة كان الوضع سكون غير أن فيه دوشة داخل غرفة لينة
لينة : فيصل قلت لك ما فيه روحه 
فيصل : وليه عاد 
لينة : تسأل بعد ليه كأنك مو عارف 
فيصل : عارف بس أنتي ليه يروح تفكيرك لبعيد أنا رايح مع الوالد 
لينة : ولو ما تروح البنات هناك حلوات قصدي أزبالات 
فيصل : ههههه ليش كل هذا الصراخ ما تقولين 
لينة : لأنك لأنك حبيبي وأغار عليك 
فيصل : حلفي أنك تحبيني وتغارين علي 
لينة : والله العظيم وبرب الكعبة أحبك موت 
فيصل : ليه أنتي ظالمة تبين أتعبيني بس أنا كيف أجيك الحين لازم أضرب خط 
لينة : ليه 
فيصل : أخاف أموت وأنتي مو جنبي تدرين قلبي ما يقوى على الكلام الحلو 
لينة : أجل كيف تتركني وتروح للفلبين 
فيصل : قلت لك يا حياتي عشان أبوي ولا أقدر أخليه يروح لوحده 
لينة : والله بتوحشني 
فيصل : أيوه يا سيتي أولي زيادة 
لينة : أنقلبنا مصاروة خلنا سعوديين المهم فيصل تعرف أني ما أقدر على بعدك بس عشان عمي بتروح لكن أنسى تعيدها 
فيصل : وابشرك بنروح تايلند 
لينة كانها تبكي : لا لا الا هناك 
فيصل : صدقتي ولا يهمك تعالي معاي 
لينة : ياريت اتمنى اليوم الي يجمعنا ونكون بعش واحد 
فيصل : تدرين حبيبتي فيه مقولة تقول البنت قبل الزواج ما تتمنى شي غير الزواج لكن من تتزوج يا هي طلباتها ماتخلص بتطلب كل شي عكس الرجل الي قبل الزواج كل شي يبيه بس بعده مايبي شي غير يكونون أهله مرتاحين
لينة : مين الي قالك 
فيصل : والله قاريها من كتاب 
لينة : أنت تقراء كتب 
فيصل : أقول راح تعرفين ضرتك الي بالبيت بس تعالي
لينة : أيا الخاين تغشني وتكذب على أهلي أفرك متزوج 
فيصل : لينة لينة وش تقولين أقصد الكتب أنا أعشق القرايه 
لينة : أهاا تحب القرايه أجل خذ راحتك بس اياني وياك تسوي غير هالشي
فيصل : تدرين كنت أعايب على الرجال الي يخافون من حريمهم وكنت دايم أسال ليه الحين عرفت ليه 
لينة : زين عرفت 
فيصل : حبيبتي تدللي وش تبين من هناك 
لينة : أبي سلامتك بس 
فيصل : خلش عن المنافق
لينة : كذا يا فيصل تظن أني أنافقك أجل باي وراح تعرف من الي ينافق
سكرت لينة السماعة
لينة : أنا أنافق وعلى مين زوجي خله يجلس الحين يحرقص
فيصل : وش سويت أن هاللسان يبيله قص الحين كيف أراضيها خلني أدق مرة ثانية 
الجوال يدق عند ينة لكنها مو رافعته 
فيصل : هذي ثالث مرة أدق ولا ترفعها يا ربي وش هالورطة مع هالبنت ما فيه غير حل واحد أنزل الحساء واقابلها وبالمرة أودعها 
جهز فيصل أغراضه وودع أهله
………………………….
في بيت سامي 
سلطان : يمه أتوقع أنك تعيانة
ليلى بخاطرها : وكيف ما أتعب بعد ما حملت هم ثقيل على قلبي ما أقدر أشيله لوحدي
سلطان : أمي اكلمك 
ليلى : هلا حبيبي وش بغيت 
سلطان : لا أنتي جد تعبانة , أبوي شوف أمي وجها شاحب
سامي : ليلى وش قلنا خلاص 
ليلى بخاطرها : وش تبيني أسوي أضحك ولا أرقص خبر وفاتك ما هو سهل علي 
سامي بخاطره : أعيالي يا ليلى لا يدرون لا تحسسيينهم بشي 
ليلى بخاطرها : أدري وش تبي لكن 
جرس الباب يطق
حمدان :قوم أفتح الباب 
سلطان : وانت ليه ما تقوم 
حمدان : انا الأكبر ولازم تطيعني
منال : أنا ماني قايمة لا تطالعوني 
ريم : لا أنت ولا أهي أنا الي بقوم أفتح الباب 
ريم : الو مين 
عمر بخاطره : هذا صوتها أكيد 
عمر : السلام عليكم
ريم : وعليكم السلام , سكتوا ما أسمع 
عمر: بغيت عمتي موجودة 
ريم : منوا أنت 
عمر : أنا أنا عمر 
ريم بخاطرها : كيف ما عرفت صوته كيف 
عمر : الو لبنان 
ريم : هلا دقيقة أدخل المجلس
دخل عمر المجلس 
ريم : أمي هذا عمر بالمجلس 
ليلى : وش فيه جاي بعد 
سامي : ليلى وش قلنا , وانتي وش فيك تخربصتي بس دريتي ولد خالك هنا 
ريم : ها لا ما فيه شي 
ريم بخاطرها : عمر هنا ما أنسى هذاك الموقف بالمجلس 
عمر : ياربي هنا كان أجمل ذكرياتي شفت فيه الغاية (غصن البان ) شفت ريم حتى أسمك حلو وش الي فيك مو حلو قولوا لي
ليلى : السلام عليكم 
عمر : وعليكم السلام والرحمة

----------


## صمت الجروح

حب عمر راس ليلى 
عمر : وش فيك عمتي وجهك امعبس وشكلك متكدرة حيل شايلة هموم الدنيا 
ليلى : الله يعيني 
عمر : لا تنسين تلجاين لربك ولا تنسين قول اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا , عمتي قوليه
ليلى : بعدين 
عمر : لا الحين 
ليلى بصوت عالي : والله مو رايقة لك وش تبي
عمر تكدر من هالكلام وقام من مكانه : عمتي أنا بقوم وبمشي لكن عرفي أني أبيك مستانسة وانتي أبيتي بس لازم تقولين الدعا ومن بعدها بمشي
ليلى بخاطرها :أعذرني ياولد أخوي حالتي ما هي حاله 
ليلى : اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا ارتحت خلاص 
عمر : مو أنا الي أرتحت أنتي ةما راح أضايقك بمشي مع اني كنت حاب أجلس وياك لكن مافيه نصيب سلام 
طلع عمر وليلى تضايقت من الي سوته لعمر لكنها ما تنلام 
ريم أطالع عمر من النافذة وهو لمحها في الأخير يوم بيركب السيارة بعدها تذكر ليه هو جا ففوراً دخل المجلس وشاف عمته جالسه زي ما هي وحاط راسها على رجلعا 
عمر : عمتي
ليلى : رجعت أسفة عمر لكن 
عمر : لا لكن ولا شي ما عاش الي يزعل منك بس حبيتك تغيرين جو والحين معاي لك بشارة يبي لها كيك وحفلة 
ليلى : وشي 
عمر : ريم 
ليلى : وش فيها ريم 
عمر : أقبلوها بالكلية وتخصصها إحياء زي ما بغت
ليلى تغيرت ملامح وجها للأحسن وفرحت والدموع أعرفت مجراها 
ليلى : لولولوششششششش 
سامي : وش صاير 
حمدان : والله مو عارف لكن خلنا نروح نشوف
يليى : لولولوششششش
سامي : وش صاير 
ليلى والدمع بعينها والفرح ماليا وجها : سامي مبروك الف مبروك 
سامي : على أيش 
ريم توها نازلة ولابسة عباتها مع أختاها منال يقربون جنب المجلس 
ليلى : ريم ريم أنقبلت بالكلية وتخصصها إحياء 
سامي والأبتسامة مالية وجهه: والله مبروك علينا جد خبر يفرح 
حمدان : مبروك يمه (يحب راس لأمه)
ليلى : الله يبارك فيك 
سلطان : ياعمر وينك من زمان أذا جيتك تخلي أمي فرحانة خلك هنا على طول مبروك يام حمدان (يحب راس أمه)
ليلى: هههه الله يقطع شرك وين ريم أجل
سامي : ريم وينك 
ريم : كاني أهني
ريم تبكي من الفرح 
ليلى :تعالي ياقلب أمك قربي 
عمر أنحرج لكن ويش يسوي الموقف أقوا منه ولا هو بشوره 
ليلى تضم بنتها وتبكي وياها 
سامي : وانا مالي رب
ريم : أفا عليك أنت الكل بالكل ( تحب راس أبوها )
منال : مبروك ريم وعقبالي
ريم : أمين 
عمر : أجل أستأذنكم فمان الله 
سامي : وين رايح مافيه روحه 
حمدان : عمر : وين رايح تو الناس وبعجين ما جلسنا مع بعض 
عمر : أنشوفك الليلة عند الشباب 
سلطان : يله عاد أجلس أفرح ويانا 
عمر : أنا خلاص سويت الي علي ولسا باقي عمتي سارة وقمر يفرحون حق بناتهم 
ليلى : بشر 
عمر : الحمدلله أنقبلوا 
عمر جات عينه على عين ريم وكل واحد منهم يستقبل أعذب معاني الشكر من الثاني 
سامي لاحظ هالشي : عمر وأخوك عبدالله وش أخباره
عمر : وين عبدالله أنقبل بالكلية الأمنية من يومين 
ليلى : وليه ما قلتوا شان فرحنا له 
عمر بخاطره : ماهو مني من أمي خايفه على ولدها العين وش أسوي أنا
عمر : خيرها بغيرها 
ليلى : أجل بكلمها 
عمر : كيفك يله مع السلامة
طلع عمر وفي خاطره شي جميل كثير 
عمر : أخيرا شفتها أخيرا أرتويت الحمدلله 
ريم بخاطرها : مشكور ألف ياعمر بس كيف أوصلها لك كيف بفكر وشوف
…………………………………………..
في أمريكا الساعة 9 صباحا كان خليل توه صاحي من نومه لأن محاضرته الساعة عشر 
خليل: معاذ معاذ
معاذ كان نايم مع أن عنده محاضرات
خليل : معاذ قوم محاضرتك بدت
معاذ قام مرتاع 
معاذ : وش فيك
خليل : المحاضرة مالتك بدت
معاذ : الله يهديك تقومني كذا عشان محاضرة 
خليل : أقول بلا كسل قوم 
معاذ : بس بنام ساعة
خليل : كيفك بس تذكر ال DN 
معاذ: والله هذا هو الي أمبهدلني هالحرمان وهذي قومة عشانك
خليل : عن أذنك بدخل الجمام وأنت بكرامة
معاذ : عجل خليل 
دخل خليل وتسبح بعدها دخل معاذ
خليل : بمشي أنا ها 
معاذ : فمان الله أشوفك هناك
خليل طلع من الشقة واتجه للجامعة وصل بعد ربع ساعة لكن خليل كان باله مشغول على فلانة 
خليل : وينها هذي وش الي سويته عشان ما تحضر أسبوع كامل الا بيجون أسبوعين أحس أني السبب الله يستر
دخل خليل الكلاس وجلس قدام 
أما معاذ فتوه طالع من الشقة ودعس بالسيارة زين يلحق , وصل خلال عشر دقايق دخل الكلاس وهو أمنزل راسه منحرج 
الدكتور : every time do same thing 
معاذ: I am sorry I am late can I enter please!!!!
الدكتور : this is the last time hmmm
معاذ: أبشر بسعدك I promise you 
الدكتور : you can Enter 
معاذ : أخيرا ً 
بعد عشرين دقيقة خلص الكلاس 
خليل : حتى اليوم ما جت 
روز كانت خلف خليل وما تدري وش تسوي لكن لازم تواجه الموقف
خليل قام يبي يطلع من الغرفة لكنه تفاجئ بوجود روز
خليل : صباح الخير 
الترجمة كالتالي
روز: .................
خليل : ماذا بكي
روز : ليس بي أي شيء 
خليل : إذا لماذا الغياب 
روز : كنت مريضة لذا أخذت فترة نقاهة 
خليل : أهههههههه
روز : لماذا تسأل عني وتبحث
خليل : ها أنا لا 
روز : إذا ماهو تفسير كلامك 
خليل : أنا لا أدري ماذا حل بي أتجاهك أحسست أني مسؤل عنكي 
روز بخاطرها: أمي تقول أن كلامهم يسحر القلوب صحيح
خليل : روز ماذا بكي أين ذهبتي
روز : أنا هنا لكن هل أستطيع أن أخذ من وقتك القليل لأني أريد بعض التفسير لكثير من الأمور
خليل : لا يوجد عندي كلاس لذا سنذهب
راح خليل مع روز لكافيه قريب منهم 
روز : اول شيء ماهو أسمك 
خليل : أسمي خليل وأنا من السعودية وأنا مسلم 
روز : أنا روز من هنا لكنني مسيحية وكاثولوكية 
خليل : أسم على مسمى 
روز : شكرا أنت مسلم صحيح أنت تأكل لحوم البشر
روز : من ذا قال لكي هذا 
روز : لست أنت بل أجدادك أسفة 
خليل عصب : حتى أجدادي لا يقومون بذلك 
روز : إذا فهمني ما هو سبب أعتدائكم على النساء وقتل الأطفال والشيوخ في فلسطين وغيرها
خليل : سبحان الله المفروض منا نحن أن نقول ذلك فأنتم قد أنتهكتوا كل الديانات والأعراف السماوية وقمتم بتعذيب المسلمين وذلهم وغيرها الكثير التي حتى قومكم يكرهونها منكم
روز : لا أصدقك والدتي قالت ذلك 
خليل : وعد مني أن أتي لكي بكتاب يشرح الدين الأسلامي من أوله لأخره وبهدها أحكمي بنفسكي عليه 
روز : حسناً
خليل : لقد حافظنا عليكم وعلى ممتلكاتكم وعلى كنائسكم عكسكم تماماً
روز متحيرة مين تصدق أمها ولا خليل
روز : هذا هو أهم شيء لدي والأن عن أذنك لدي محاضرة 
خليل : شكراً لكي على صراحتك ولولا ذلك لأبقيت كل هذا بقلبكي وأما عن الكتاب سأتي له بكي غداً
.................................

----------


## صمت الجروح

في السعودية الساعة 8مساء بيت الجوهرة 
عبدالوهاب: الله لنا غيرنا في ناس تحبهم وحنا لا
عبدالوهاب يطالع عبدالرحمن
مها : هو ياحافظ مين قال ما نحبكم جد أنك طماع ما تقول بس
عبدالوهاب : والله هذا الإنسان طماع من عمره 
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : وش قصده بهذي الكلمة 
عمر : أجديدة كيف دراعتك خلصت 
الجوهرة : هالحزن الخياط ما خلصها والملكة قربت
لينة : قلت لك جيبيهم وفصليهم معاي أنتي مو راضية 
الجوهرة : أنتوا تفصيلكم غير وانا غير أنتوا شباب
عبدالوهاب : أتخيلك يمه وانتي لابسه واحد من فساتين هالأيام ههههههههههه جد بطيحين الشباب
لينة : بسم الله على أمي إنشاء الله ما تلبس هاللبس أساسا أستغفر الله اول أنعايبعلى الي تحط فتحة تحت عند رجولها ولا نعايب إذابينت اليد الحين حفر ومن تحت الله يستر على الحريم غير الشفاف وغير وغير الي يعجز لساني أقوله 
عبدالرحمن : نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ومالي زماننا عيب سوانا
عبدالوهاب : صح اللسانك وشذي الموهبة الي عندك ما كنا ندري عنها 
عبدالرحمن : هالشعر مو لي 
عبدالوهاب : أدري قصدي الي بالمزرعة 
العنود : أفا عليك أخوي شاعر وحساس 
مها : هذي صدقتي 
العنود : من عمري وانا يسموني الصادقة 
عمر : قولي غيرها 
الجوهرة : قوموا للمجلس خلوا الحريم ياخذون راحتهم 
عبدالوهاب يتباكى : مها تطردني أمي من أهني قولي لها أتخليني جنبك 
مها تتفاعل معه : قوم حبيبي خلاص لا تصيح أجيب لك رضاعة 
عبدالوهاب : أفا والشناب هذي وين راحت 
الكل يضحك 
مر أسبوع ثاني وقرب اليوم الموعود
يوم الخميس ملكة الجازي مع وليد 
في أمريكا 
معاذ : خليل قوم المحاضرة ما بقى عليها شي وانت الأسبوع هذا غياباتك أكثؤت 
خليل : شوف مين يتكلم أبو الغيابات , 
معاذ : صحيح أنا عندي غيابات لكن أنت حرام ياخذون عنك سمعه شينه 
خليل : ما أقدر أروح بجلس هنا متضايق كثير 
معاذ : وش فيك يا خوي 
خليل : ما فيني شي 
معاذ : كيفك لا تقول ماقلت لك 
خليل : توكل أنت للجامعة وتركذ بالطريق 
معاذ : أشوفك صرت أمي وانا ما أدري مع السلامة 
راح معاذ للجامعة أما خليل جالس لحاله بالشقة 
خليل : يعني خلاص أنتهى كل شي انتهى حلمي انتهت امالي بهذي الحياة الجازي راح تروح لشخص ثاني الجازي الي من يوم صغري وانا أتخيلها زوجة لي كنت ما ارضى احد يكلمها اة يغلط عليها أغار عليها حتى من نفسها اليوم كيف بغار عليها كيف بدرس وليه ادرس حق مين الي كنت حاط اهافي لها راحت راحت ( جالس حزين )
في الجامعة 
روز : صباح الخير معاذ
معاذ بخاطره : صباح الفل والياسمين والنرجس على وجيه الحاضرين أمري تدللي 
روز : معاذ
معاذ : ها وش فيك 
روز : أين خليل 
معاذ : ما حضر اليوم 
روز : ليه 
معاذ: والله هو متضايق كثير 
روز : لماذا أخبرني
معاذ : ما قال لي أي شي 
معاذ : وليه أنتي مهتمة فيه كذا
روز: زميلي بالكلية ولماذا السؤال 
معاذ : تساليني انا ليه السؤال 
روز : ماذا بك عفوا سأغادر وأذهب لخليل أوصف لي العنوان 
نترك معاذ مع روز ونرجع لخليل 
خليل : يارب ليه يصير لي كذا انا ماعمري اذيت احد والناس يحبوني بس الجازي ليه ما وفقتني وياها خليل وش تقول انت كيف تتكلم كذا هذا ربك والي يسويه كله خير أنزين وين الخير في زواج الجازي وينه قول لي تراني مليت الوحدة وما أقدر اتصور انها لغيري 
الجرس طنطنطنطن
خليل :منوا الي جاي هالوقت 
راح خليل وفتح الباب 
روز : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 
خليل مو قادر يصدق روز أتسلم 
خليل : انتي ..................
روز : نعم لقد أسلمت والفضل يرجع اليك 
خليل : والله ني كنت مهموم وزعلان لكن بخبرك هذا فرحتيني والحيم أطمانيت عليك 
روز : جد كنت خايف علي 
خليل : من أول . الحين ليه جالسة عند الباب تفضلي 
دخلت روز وخليل وجلسوا بالصالة 
خليل : من أول ما شفتك حبيتك كأخت لي وقلت حرام تروحين النار لذا سعيت من أول شي ادعيك والحمدلله الله ما كذب رجاي 
روز : الأن أترك هذا أريد أن أعرف لماذا أنت زعلان 
خليل : أههههههههههه وش أقول لك ان قلت اني فرحان كذاب 
روز : لماذا
خليل : الجازي ياروز
روز : من هي الجازي :
خليل : بنت عمي وحبيبتي وحياتي كلها أحس الهدف من وجودي بالحية بعد عبادة المولى هو اسعادها والعمل على راحتها لكن اليوم راح تروح مني للأبد 
الدموع عرفت مجراها لخليل 
روز : خليل : أرجوك توقف ليس أنت الذي يبكي الجازي أوغيرها لا تساويك 
خليل قام أمعصب : روز بس لا تكملين وحذاري أنك تتكلمين عن الجازي كذا 
روز : وماذا قلت أنا لكي تنفعل علي 
خليل : أنتي قللتي من شان الجازي وهالشي ما أرضاه 
روز : خليل راجع روحك واعرف الي تسويه صحيح أم خطاء 
خليل : صحيح لانها حبيبتي تخيلي من صغري وانا احبها أتضارب مع الكل عشانها يسموني خليل الجازي من كثر لصقتي فيها وبعد هذا يبون ياخذونها حق واحد ثاني وانا لا وخطاء لأني خلاص ضحيت ولازم أدعي لها أنا فرحان اني ضحيت لحبيبتي لأن مو سهل أنك تضحي مو عشان التضحية بل عشان مين الي يستاهل والجازي تستاهل الف مرة من التضحيات 
روز : تدري شوقتني لرؤيتها 
خليل : أضمن لك أن شفتيها بترتاحين مئة بالمئة 
نترك خليل الي مامل من الكلام عن الجازي وروز ما قصرت معه أسمعت له كثير لين أرتاح قليل بس 
أما بالسعودية 
إبراهيم : شيماء تعالي
شيماء : سم والله أني مشغولة 
ابراهيم : شوفي الخادمة الجديدة 
شيماء : من جدك جبت وحده وليه ما تقول 
ابراهيم : حبيت أسويها مفاجئة 
شيماء : مشكور والله جد محتاجة لها وش اسمها ووينها 
ابراهيم : خديجة تعالي 
خديجة : السلام عليكم 
شيماء :وعليكم السلام كيف حالك 
خديجة : بخير الجمدلله 
شيماء : يتكلم كويس عربي
خديجة : بل أتكلم الفصحى ان أردتي 
شيماء : ماشاء الله أنزين تعالي هنا بوريك غرفتك ارتاحي بعدها بعلمك كل شي 
جات الساعة ثمان والكل تجمع في بيت يوسف 
عبدالوهاب : مبروك يا وليد اخيرا فتحتوا الباب للباقي 
وليد : الله يبارك فيك وانا ماحشت احد والحين يله الدور على خليل وعبدالرجمن

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عمر : أنا قبلهم** 
**الكل يضحك** 
**خالد : وش عجلك على الزواج** 
**عمر : يبه الزواج نص الدين وانا**أبي والله أتزوج أخوي وخلاص يبقى انا مو تبي تشوف احفادك عجل علي**
**خالد : جد انك**مكار** 
**عندالحريم** 
**الجازي أطالع الباب من أجلست بغرفتها تخاف يجي الكتاب عشان**أتوقع لكن خاب ظنها لأن يوسف جاها بعدنصف ساعة وطلب منها توقع** 
**الجازي : وين** 
**يوسف هنا بس قبل كذا أنتي اموافقة يا بنيتي** 
**الجازي بخاطرها : الحين**تستشيرني المفروض من زمان هالكلام لكن شقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وينك ليه**ماجيت** 
**ليه ماجيت وانشلتني من بئر الظلام** 
**جف من كثر مطاليبه** 
**وينك خليتني**وحيدة بين الأشرار**
**رغم جفاك والله منتظرتك وما راح انساك** 
**يوسف : ابنيتي وش**فيك** 
**الجازي: ما فيني شي وين تبيني أوقع** 
**يوسف : هنا** 
**وقعت الجازي وكل**نقطة حبر تلعنها الجازي الف لعنة لانها وثقت الزواج**
**الكل** :* *لولولوشششششششششششششششش**
**والطقاقة تطق على أغنية هب السعد والكل فرحان من وإلى**إلا الجازي الي ظاهرياًفرحانة لكن بالباطن لا والف لا**
**مر الوقت سريع على الكل**الكل فرحان لهم حق أكبر أثنين بالبعايلة راح يتزوجون** 
**وليد : عمي بغيت**أدخل**
**يعقوب : وليه تقولها وانت مستحي** 
**وليد انحرج** 
**يوسف : الله يعينك**جايتك تعاليق مالها نهاية اصبر بشوف درب لك** 
**دخل يوسف وشاف درب لوليد لأنه بيجلس**جنب الجازي والكل موجود** 
**دخل وليد والحريم يلولشون له ومابقى غير المحارم الي هم**لينة وليلى الشباب يرقصون مع عماتهم ام البقية من الحريم جالسين عند البيبان**يتفرجون** 
**وليد : السلام عليكم** 
**الجازي بخاطرها : بدينا هذا أولها يابنت أعقلي**ةهذا هو زوجك ارضي بالنصيب وما تدرين ممكن أحسن من . .... أستحالة لكن بسوي الي**مفروض علي** 
**الجازي : وعليكم السلام** 
**وليد : كل ليلة أشوف القمر لكن مثلك**مالقيت** 
**الجازي انحرجت من هالأطراء** 
**الجازي : مشكور يالغالي**
**وليد بخاطره** :* *تقول لي الغالي ياني مستانس يعني رضت الجمدلله** 
**وليد : كيف حالك عساك مستانسة** 
**الجازي : والله أني فرحانة كثير لأن الكل فرحان بزواجنا** 
**وليد : صادقة الكل**فرحان وهذي نعمة من رب العالمين** 
**لينة : وش تقولون** 
**وليد : يالملقوفة وين**زوجك** 
**لينة : وانتي وش فيك امنزلة راسك كذا** 
**الجازي : استحي على وجهك** 
**لينة : عرفتها الحين ياوليد لا يغرك خجلها** 
**وليد : والله راضي عليها بس هي**أهم شي راضية علي** 
**لينة : يعني أطلع منها أنا** 
**وليد : أبيك تحسين من زمان** 
**كملوا الحفل والمعرسين فرحانين الحمدلله الجازي اقتنعت** 
**شيماء : الحمدلله**مبروك عليك يا سارة ويا منيرة** 
**سارة : الله يبارك فيك وعقبال اعيالك** 
**منيرة** :* *ما أظن** 
**سارة : شيماء ها لا تنسين العنود** 
**شيماء : بشري بالخير** 
**منيرة** :* *وش تقولون** 
**شيماء : مبروك عليك الزواج وعقبال ما نشوفك جدة يارب**
**منيرة : الله**يبارك فيك بس توني انا صغيرة** 
**شيماء متضايقة من هذي منيرة لكن لازم تعدي هالليلة**على خير** 
**راحت شيماء للعروسين تبارك لهم** 
**شيماء / مبروك وليد منك المل ومنها**العيال الله يبارك لكم** 
**وليد فرحان عمته شيماء تبارك له** 
**وليد يحب راس شيماء** :* *الله يبارك فيك يارب**
**شيماء : وانتي مبروك عليك الوليد ومبروك عليه الجازي ربي**يهدي سركم ويفرحكم** 
**الجازي عيونها دمعت وحضنت شيماء : الله يبارك فيك وعقبال**خليل والعنود وعبدالرحمن** 
**شيماء : يسمع منك ربسي والحين نشفي ادموعك لا يخترب**المكياج** 
**جففت الجازي عيونها وكملوا لليلتهم على خير والكل فرحان** 
**في بيت**ابراهيم الساعة ثنتين** 
**خديجة : ماما هنا يغسل ملابس** 
**شيماء : أي** 
**خديجة**تنظف الملابس وتتاكد اذا ماكان فيها اغراض** 
**خديجة : ايش هذا** 
**اطلع يدها لقت**خمسمائة ريال في المخبه** 
**خديجة : وش اسوي الحين** 
**بخاطرها : اخذها لأني فقيرة**ولا أحد داري اذا أسالوا بقول ما أدري بس هذا اول يوم لي واسوي كذا حرام وش أسوي**يارب اعني** 
**بعد ربع ساعة خديجة تدق الباب على شيماء** 
**شيماء : مين** 
**خديجة** :* *نعم ماما أنا خديجة** 
**شيماء : نعم وش فيك عسا ما صار شي**
**خديجة : لا ماما ما في**شي بس أنا لقيت الفلوس بالمخبة فجيت اعطيك أياهم** 
**شيماء : وينها** 
**خذت شيماء**الفلوس وصكت الباب** 
**خديجة : أنا الغلطانة ليه أعطيها الفلوس حتى شكرا ما قالت**ولا عطتني شي منها أنا الغبية** 
**في بيت خالد** 
**عمر : مين الي مرسل لي في هذا**الوقت** 
**فتح الجوال وقرا الرسالة** 
**عمر : ما أصدق ريم وتقول مشكور كثير على الي**سويته ومشكور انك طلعت امي من حالتها الي هي فيها ومبروك على زواج أخوك وليد واخيرا**عقبالك** 
**عمر : الله انا أسعد انسان إذا وليد فرحان ان وش بسوي ارسل لها او لا**

*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووو علي القصة

ولا تطولين علينا بالتكمله

مع خالص تحياتي بزفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم عالاستمرار في التواصل 







صمتـ الجروح ..

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الرابع والعشرون**:
**(أهدي هذا** الجزء لكل من تعني له الصداقة ويضع لها ألف أعتبار)*
*خديجة : لو أنا ياخذ مو أحسن هذا خمسمائة ريال أكثر من نص سالري (راتب) جد أنا غبي واجد بس بس أيش بس أنت غبي لا أنا مو غبي أنا أمينة يرجع فلوس انشاء الله ربي يوفقني امين الحين خلي أنا ينظف هذا بيت وبعدين نوم 
الله يعين خديجة نظفت البيت ثم نامت 
مرت أسبوعين فيها الكثير من الأحداث واولها ان المدارس بدت وكلن رجع لدياره بيت ابراهيم راحوا الظهران وعبدالوهاب هم رجع للظهران ويعقوب راح يكمل دراسته بجامعة البترول والبنات ريم وغادة وعائشة صاروا تلاميذ لنورة والجازي الي يعرفونهم على الكلية اما لينة فهي بادية بحماسة للجامعة أما خليل الي كان متأثر كثير بخطبة الجازي لكنه عرف أن هذا القدر والله هو الي كاتب له كل هذا أما عن الجازي ما أقول نست كل شي لكنها تحاول تتناسى بقدر الأستطاعة أما وليد عايش بحلم أسمه الجازي مو حلم الا حقيقة يعيشها كل يوم معاها , عرف من خلالها الجازي على بساطتها وروعتها أم ليلى حابس كل ألمها بصدرها وتظهر سعادة مزيفة والحقيقة أنها مدمرة بسبب مرض سامي خلونا نعرف الباقي عن الطريق التكملة
يوم السبت الساعة 4العصر في بيت حنين 
حنين : من جدك تتكلمين 
سلوى : هذا الي جاني وليد تزوج بنت عمه مو تزوجها ملك عليها 
حنين بانفعال وعصبية : وليد يسوي كذا بعد بعد ما كان واعدني بالزواج إذا ردوا أهله 
سلوى : أنتي الي كنتي عايشة بحلم مستحيل يتحقق لأنتي الي بعتي روحك له وهو ما يستاهل ظفرك 
حنين : شب ولا كلمة أنتي كذابة كذابة 
سكرت حنين السماعة واجلست تصيح بحسرة وندم 
حنين :وهي تبكي : ليه يا وليد أنت حبي الأول الي أنولد واحنا برا بالخارج ندرس ليه تكذب علي وتحسسني بانك تحبني وين وعودك الي قطعتها على نفسك وين كلامك المعسول كل هذا خلاص راح وليه بسبب أيش أبي أعرف وش الذنب الي سويته أنا أمنتك على روحي وشرفي وفي الاخير تغدر فيني
كملت حنين بكا ء بغرفتها وهذي هي نهاية كل أنسانة تثق برجل ما ينوثق فيه 
في بيت ابراهيم بالظهران الساعة السابعة مساءاٌ
شيماء : خديجة وينك 
خديجة : كاني ماما 
شيماء : تعالي أنظف غرفتي مليانة أغبار 
خديجة : انشاء الله ماما 
جلست خديجة تنظف وشيماء هم تنظف وياها لكنها كانت بعيدة عنها 
خديجة : الله حلو هذا بس ..................... خذيه يا خديجة ولا أحد بيدري عنك خذي بس حلق واحد أو معضد واحد أي شي ينفعك و ينفع أمك وابوك وهالعايلة مسرفة تقط أغراضها في أي مكان الذهب الي هو ذهب شوفي وين محطوط لا حرام انا ما يقدر ياخذ هذا حرام على أنا يأكل ماما وبابا حرام لا أنا في وخر عن هنا 
أطلعت خديجة من الغرفة بسرعة وشيماء شكت بالأمر راحت شيماء أتجاه الذهب وظلت مستغربة ................. 
اتجهت شيماء لغرفة خديجة الي كانت خارج الفيلا 
شيماء بقوة تضرب الباب: خديجة خديجة بطلي الباب
خديجة : نعم ماما ايش في
شيماء : ما تسمعين فتحي الباب 
خديجة بخاطرها : ليه أنا يروح هناك ليه أنا ينظف هناك الحين ماما فيه يضرب ولا يسفر أنا 
أفتحت خديجة الباب وشيماء أدخلت على طول وقفلت وراها الباب 
خديجة : ماما والله انا ما في يسوي شي اسف ماما 
شيماء من عظم الموقف سالت دموعها وحضنت خديجة , خديجة مو عارفة وش السالفة وليه كذا يصير لكنها شاركت شيماء بالبكاء ممكن على أهلها وحزنها عليهم او لأي شي ثاني 
شيماء أجلست على السرير وقعدت خديجة جنبها 
شيماء : خديجة تذكرين الخمسمائة ريال الي لقيتيها بجيب بابا ابراهيم 
خديجة : أيه أتذكر 
شيماء : تدرين أني أنا حطتها عمداٌ حتى الذهب حطته عمداٌ قدامك وتعمدت أبتعد عنك حبيت أشوف بتاخذين شي منه أو لا والحمدلله نجحتي في الأختبارين واثبتي أنك أمينة على أغراضنا عشان كذا حبيت أقول لك أنك بتتركين الغرفة هذي وبتنامين داخل البيت وخذي هذي 
خديجة : ايش ماما هذا 
شيماء : هذي ألف ريال مني لك هدية أعتبريها 
خديجة ما تمالكت نفسها وجلست تبكي مو بكاء حزن لكن بكاء شكر لله أنه وفقها مع عايلة مثل عايلة شيماء وعرفت كيف الله يبتليها لكن الحمدلله أنها وفقت في هالشي 
شيماء : يله قومي الحين وضمي أغراضك ودخليها داخل
خديجة : انشاء الله ماما 
نترك الأم الحنون شيماء مع خديجة ونروح لخليل في أمريكا
معاذ : خليل وين بتروح 
خليل : بعد وين بروح 
معاذ : حظك والله ما عندك محاظرات وقت الصلاة 
خليل بخاطره : الصلاة من زمان عنها والله لكن ليه كذا صار حالي 
معاذ : أقول رح صل لأنه ما بقى شي على الأذان 
خليل : ...................... ها إنشاء الله 
معاذ : خليل ممكن أقول لك شي 
خليل : خذ راحتك 
معاذ: أنت تغيرت كثير مو أنت خليل الي أعرفه أعرفك شاب ملتزم يغار على دينه ويحافظ على فروضه ويحب الخير للناس حتى أنا غيرتني صرت أهتم بديني حتى روز أسلمت على يدك كل هذا أنت سويته مو أنت هذاك خليل مو أنت 
خليل بخاطره: ليه يكلمني كذا بعد كل الي سويته له كذا يقول لي 
خليل : مالك دخل 
معاذ تلقى صفعة من دون يد تلقاها من أعز أنسان بالنسبة له ما قدر يتحمل وصحيح ما راح أزعل على أي أحد لكن مو مثل الي أعزهم لأن غلطهم ولو صغير بألف غلط 
معاذ : خليل الله يجزاك خير فمان الله 
خليل بتغطرس : فمان الكريم 
معاذ حزن على كلام خليل لكن منوا راح يشيل همه مين 
راح لمحاضرته لكنه كان مو مع الدكتور كان زعلان على خليل ويفكر كيف قدر خليل يقول كذا
لكن فيه من كان يطالعه ويفكر ليه هو صار كذا 
انتهت المحاضرة ومعاذ لا زال بالفصل 
اقتربت منه وكل مالها تقترب أكثر 
روز : السلام عليكم 
معاذ: وعليكم السلام 
روز : كيف حالك 
معاذ : أنتي شايفة حالي سيء
روز : بليييز معاذ 
معاذ: أسف روز لكن خليل 
روز : ماذا به 
معاذ : خليل تغير مو خليل الأول الملتزم التقي تغير كثير 
روز : ما أكذب عليك لا حظت الشي هذا لكن الجرح الي حصل له ما أندمل إلا الحين 
معاذ : ولو خليل تغير يسمع أغاني ورافق ناس اول مرة أشوف أشكالهم صيع من صادقوه وهو حاله يدهور يوم ورا يوم 
روز : هي السبب الجازي 
معاذ : ولو يا روز ممكن الي صار لخليل ناتج عن زواج الجازي لكن مو هيب السبب خليل أستسلم لأول خطوة من الشيطان وأول إغواء 
روز : صحيح كلامك خليل يجب أن يرجع خليل زمانه يجب ان يهتم بمذاكرته ونحن الذين سنرجعه مثل ما فعل لنا 
معاذ : تعاهديني ياروز 
روز : أعاهدك 
أنولد بين معاذ وروز عهد ومع العهد أنولد شي ثاني راح نعرفه بعدين 
في السعودية وبالأحرى في الأحساء الساعة العاشرة مساءا
لينة : بدري والله 
فيصل : لينة أنتظرت والله كثير وما أقدر أصبر 
لينة : كل هذا حب
فيصل : واله مو أنا الي أحبك 
لينة : نعم نعم أجل مين 
فيصل : هالغبي هذا ياما قلت له ترا الحب عذاب لكنه تعلق بشباكك 
لينة : ومنوا هذا 
فيصل : قلبي , قلبي تعلق فيك من أول نظرة من أول كلمة من أول لمسة من أول ضحكة تعبتيه والله مو قادر ينساك ولو ثواني رحميه يا عمري ورحميني معاه ما أظن هالمخلوق بيرتاح لأن الشوق بلغ أعلى درجاته وأخاف ينفجر ويموتني معاه 
لينة : بعيد الشر عنك 
فيصل : أجل وافقتي 
لينة : وانا أقدر على صاحبي 
فيصل : يا بعد عمر صاحبك والله أني فرحان خلاص قرب كل شي حبيبتي وين تبين الفرح 
لينة : وش رايك أنت 
فيصل : كيفك 
لينة : أجل بالسيف 
فيصل : والله ما أسويه بالسيف 
لينة : انا ما أستاهله أجل عرفت قدري عندك 
فيصل : حشا حبيبتي والله أنك تسوين ألف قاعة منه لكن أنتي المطلوبة وانا الي أسعا لك أنا الي أجيك مو أنتي أنا أذل روحي وبغيتي الوصول لك وانتي معززة مكرمة في بيت أهلك والله أني ما أرضاها عليك أسوي العرس هنا بالخبر وانتي تسكنين بالاحساء حبيبتي أول كانوا إذا زفت العروس لعريسها يعني يودونها له في بلده كانت عار وتعتبر كانها جارية وانا ما ارضى لك هالشي 
لينة : تدري فيصل كل يوم أكتشف فيك شي جديد حتى أني أوقات أحسد روحي عليك 
فيصل : لا تقولين كذا المفروض انا الي اقول كذا أختلرت بنت امي واهلي يحبونها واهلها والله انهم مثل اهلي اغليهم وبنتهم اه يا بنتهم مو قايل لك شي خلاص لين ليلة العرس
لينة : ..............................
فيصل : وين رحتي أكيد مستحية
لينة : يله باي مع السلامة 
سكرت لينةن السماعة 
فيصل : يا حلاتك والله يوم أنك تستحين خلني أدز لها مسج 
لينة : أكيد هو صاحبي 
أفتحت لينة المسج وجلست تقراه 
لينة : يسألوني ؟ ..... من هو أغلى عيوني ..... قلت هذا اللي يقرأ الرسالة ... صدقوني .....
عايشة : الله الله أكيد هذي من حبيب القلب 
لينة : أنتي مين قال لك تسمعين الكلام 
عايشة : والله الكلام كان بالهوا ولا أحد يملكه فسمعته
لينة : هههههههههههههه بايخة 
عايشة : عميمة عفيه فديتك قولي بعد 
لينة : شوفوا البزرة أعويش وش تبي 
عائشة : أول شي أسمي عايشة وان تبين تدلعيني قولي عيوشة 
لينة : أنشاء الله عمتي تامرين شي ثاني 
عايشة : يعطيك العافية بس قولي لي كم رسالة 
لينة : خليني أدور لك سمعي قررت أنساك ... فأبدلت قلبي بحجر .......... وبعد أيام اهتزت أضلعي شوقا ... وسألني عنك الحجر .....
عايشة : حظك ياعمتي بفيصل حلو الله يبارك لكم ويدوم عليكم هالفرحة 
لينة : أمين قولي لي وين خواتك ووين الجوهرة 
عائشة : أمك نسيتيها كل هذا بسبب فيصل*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*لاحت لينة أقرب مخدة على عايشة** 
عايشة : أسفة خلاص توبة خواتي ويديدة مجتمعين بالبيت ويقولون لك تعالي هناك 
لينة : يله قومي
راحت لينة وعائشة بيت يوسف 
أما أحنا بنروح لوليد الي توه ياته مكالمة من حنين
وليد : هذي نهايتك يا حنين قربت
وليد استقبل المكالمة : الو 
حنين : السلام عليكم 
وليد : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك حبيبتي عندي لك خبر حلو بيفرحك
حنين وصوته بحوح من البكاء يقطع القلب: ليه يا وليد ليه تقتلني كذا وباعنف اسلحتك بعد والحين تبي تبشرني بزواجك مبروك اقولها لك قبل لا تضحك علي زيادة بس ابي أعرف ليه وش سويت لك حبيتك من كل قلبي خليت روحي عرضة لكلام الناس ابي اعرف كيف نسيت ايامنا وليالينا مع بعض كيف طاوعك قلبك تسوي فيني شذي ليه ياوليد عشان رقم والله أني مالي ذنب ذاك كان يطاردني ويحاول يهددني وش تبيني أسوي هذا صديقك الي انت عرفتني عليه بنفسك لكنه كان خاين كان يبيي يشبع رغباته لكني كنت أحاول أداري علي وعليك كان ملتقط لك صور معاي ويهدني فيها وش تبيني أسوي كل هذا أنت السبب فيه أنت الي حطمتني حسبي اله عليك حسبي الله عليك حسبي الله عليك 
وليد : الو الو
حنين : .................
فقلت الخط
وليد : ليه أنا سويت كذا حنين حبيبتي ليه سويت فيها كذا ليه كله منه النذل بس وين أحصلك يالكلب حسبتك صديق يالنذل تغدرفيني صدق مو كل صديق صديق ولا صعب على الشخص التضحية لشخص ما لكن منوا الي يستاهل 
في أمريكا كانت روز مع معاذ يحاولون مع خليل أنه يرجع زي ما كان وينسى الي صار 
خليل : لا تعبون روحكم تراني خلاص أنتهيت وبفعلكم هذا تزيدون من عنادي 
معاذ : والله حسافة عليك كنت معتبرك قدوة لي لكنك شلت هالشي من بالي
روز : معاذ خلاص تركه هذا مو خليل الأول 
خليل بكل عصبية يضرب بالطاولة " أقول لكم سكتوا سكتوا أنا ماني خليل الأول أنا خليل ثاني روحي ضاعت مني وش تترجون مني بعد هذا 
طلع من الشقة وترك معاذ وروز 
خليل : وين بروح الحين مافيه غيرهم أصحاب الوناسة لكن ماني أمسوي شي معاهم 
وصل خليل لأخويائه الجدد وكانوا عرب لكن صايعين وقليل كلمة صايعين 
خليل : كيف حالكم شباب
الكل : خليل أخيراٌ
خليل : أخيرا
مضت ليلة وأخويائه يقنعونه أنه يروح معهم الملهى الليلي لكن لازال عنده مبادئ متمسك فيها بس لمتى
خليل بخاطره : مستحيل أروح أنا بس جاي أتونس معاهم أما ملهى ولا بار لا وألف لا حتى شكلي ما يأهل باللحية وش الكلام الي أقوله أنا لحيتي أنا حالف عليها أيمان ما أشيلها كيف أفكر حتى بشيلها أحد قال لك شيلها خفف منها بس أيه كذا أوكيه يا خسارة يا خليل خسارة نفسك أنطم أنت وأسكت خلنا نستانس لو أشوي
ماكذب خليل خبر مرت يومين خلالها خسر خليل شي عزيز عليه هي لحيته لكنه كان أمخفف منها وما بقى الا شي قليل 
نترك خليل ونروح للظهران 
بيت عبدالوهاب الساعة 3 الفجر يوم الثلاثاء
مها : أه اه اه 
عبدالوهاب : وش فيك مها أبي أنام 
مها تضرب عبدالوهاب بخفيف
مها : عبدالوهاب ما أقدر خلاص ودني المستشفى بولد
عبدالوهاب قام متخرع : مها قومي بسرعة لبسي عباتك وانا بلبس ثوبي 
شال عبدالوهاب مها وعلى على المستشفى أثناء طريقه أتصل على أخوه ابراهيم
عبدالوهاب : ردوا بسرعة 
شيماء : ألوا مين 
عبدالوهاب : السلام عليكم شيماء لحقي علي شيماء تعبانة وهي بالمستشفىالحين لا تنسون بنتي أسيل بالبيت لوحدها 
شيماء : إنشاء الله خير وديربالك على روحك ولا تخاف
الكل ينتظر خارج غرفة العمليات 
عبدالوهاب : الله يستر طولوا 
ابراهيم : افا عليك يا أخوي هذي مو أول مرة تدخل مرتك غرفة العمليات واحمد ربك الولادة طبيعية 
أسيل : بابا 
عبدالوهاب : أعيون بابا 
اسيل :وين ماما 
العنود : تعالي أسيل 
أسحبت العنود أسيل وحطتها بحضنها 
العنود : ماما راحت تجيب لك عروسة او عريس
اسيل : أبي عريس
الكل ضحك على أسيل 
العنود : يالشيطانة تبين ولد 
اسيل : أيه أبي ولد زي علي
عبدالوهاب : أيا العلي هذا لا حقنا في كل مكان 
الكل ضحك 
طلع الدكتور من غرفة العمليات ووجها ما يبشر بخير 
عبدالوهاب : دكتور بشر 
الدكتور : الحمدلله مبروك ولد 
عبدالوهاب : الله يبارك فيك أقدر أشوف زوجتي 
الدكتور : طبعا بس بغرفتها بننقلها الحين 
العنود : وش فيه الدكتور شكله شاحب وتعبان ومتضايق
شيماء : ومرهق وكسول كملي بعد يالدكتورة عنود
العنود : ما علينا خلينا نشوف مها الحين 
عبدالوهاب : حبيبتي كيقك 
مها : الحمدلله وش رايك بالولد 
عبدالوهاب : كل شي منك حلو وهو قمر عليك مثل أسيل 
مها : أنت شفته 
عبدالوهاب : ما أكذب عليك أنا ما صدقت أني أشوفك بطلب منهم يجيبون الولد 
شيماء : ما فيه داعي هذا الولد وجاكم ولا مو الولد جاكم عبدالعزيز بو سعود 
مها : ماله أسم غير عبدالعزيز يا شيماء ما دام أنك طلبتيه 
عبدالوهاب : تستاهلين والله أنك تسمينه
مها تمسك ولدها : بسم الله ماشاء الله طالع على أبوه شوفوا فمه ولا عيونه سبحان الله العنود تعالي أذني بأذنه 
العنود بدت تأذن بأذنه لين خلصت 
عبدالوهاب : خلوني أشوف الغالي عبدالعزيز
خذ عبدالوهاب ولده 
مها : العنود وين اسيل 
العنود : وينها أي والله شكلها برا عند أبوي
أطلعت العنود وجابت أسيل 
مها : هلا بالشيخة أسيل تعالي شوفي عبدالعزيز أخوك 
جات أسيل وحبت أخوها 
مها : عبدالوهاب كلمت أمك وامي 
عبدالوهاب : والله نسيت 
شيماء : أما انا سبقتكم وباخذ البشارة كلمت أمي وأمك وهذهم جايين بالطريق منعتهم لكنهم أصروا 
مها : أجل روحوا أنتوا أرتاحوا 
عبدالوهاب : أي والله خلينا نخليك ترتاحين الحين ومن ثم نجيك بالظهر
شيماء : مها ابراهيم يبي يتحمدلك السلامة 
ابراهيم : السلام عليكم كيف حالك مرت أخوي
مها : وعليكم السلام أبشرك بخير والحمدلله 
ابراهيم : أمباركين المولود ويتربى أنشاء الله بعزكم 
مها : جزاتك الله خير 
ابراهيم بالأذن أجل سلام عليكم 
مها : وعليكم السلام 
الكل مشى وخلوا مها ترتاح أما عن الجوهرة فعلمت أعيالها عن ولادت مها 
الجوهرة : هوووو ليه ما يردون كل ذا نوم
منيرة : الو مين 
الجوهرة : تو الناس كان ما شلتيها 
منيرة : أصبحنا واصبح الملك لله أصراخ على الصباح وش صاير 
الجوهرة : بس بس ما قلنا شي المهم وين خالد 
منيرة : في الشركة 
الجوهرة : أها أجل مبروك عليكم مها يابت أوليد سموه عبدالعزيز 
منيرة بخاطرها : كان ودي أسمي أنا أول عبدالعزيز ويصير المدلل لكن حظها يشق الصخر 
منيرة : مبروك عمتي ويتربى في عزكم 
الجوهرة : الله يبارك فيك بكلم أنا خالد لا تلكمينه واستعدوا بنروح للخبر مع السلامة 
منيرة : مع 
قفل الخط بوجها 
منيرة : مع السم أنشاء الله 
الجوهرة كلمت ولدها خالد وكلمت يوسف وليلى 
خلونا نروح للظهران الساعة 12 الظهر 
عبدالرحمن : من جد العنود مها جابت ولد 
العنود : ايه وفي شي ثاني أحلى 
عبدالرحمن : لا تقولين الي ببالي 
العنود : أيه*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن : أنتي أجمل أخت وأحسن أخت بالوجود كله العنود يمدي أشتري لها**شي** 
**العنود : لا ما يصلح من تكون لها** 
**عبدالرحمن : كل هذا ومين أكون** 
**أنا**عاشقها ومن في الكون يجهلني** 
**ومن ترى درا عني وما شغلا** 
**العنود : عرفت من**تكون لكن هم مافيه ايضا ما فيه مناسبة** 
**عبدالرحمن : الا فيه العودة للمدارس** 
**العنود : هههههههه دور غيرها** 
**عبدالرحمن : لقيتها وما فيها شي والله لسويها**ومو قايلها لش حراااااا**
**العنود : عبدالرحمن قول** 
**عبدالرحمن : فديت الي يترجون** 
**العنود ك انا أترجى أستحالة سلام** 
**سكرت العنود السماعة وراحت تجهز المكان**لأهلها الي بيجون لهم** 
**عند الساعة ثلاثة الكل جا للظهران عند بيت ابراهيم الصغار**تموا بالبيت أما الكبار راحوا للمستشفى** 
**مها : تراكم تعبتوا روحكم** 
**الجوهرة** :* *عيب عليك يا بنيتي تراك غالية وبوسعود غالي** 
**منيرة : أصدقت عمتي أنتي غالية بس**وين الوليد ودنا نشوفه** 
**مها دقيقة أطلبه** 
**جات الممرضة واطلبت الولد يجيبونه** ,* *جابوا عبدالعزيز واول من شاله الجوهرة** 
**الجوهرة : بسم الله ما شاء الله مثل**البدر منور** 
**نورة : ماشاء الله ماخذ منك الكثير يا مها عشان كذا صاير حلو** 
**لينة : أمي عطيني أياه** 
**لينة تشيل عبدالعزيز** 
**الجوهرة : عقبال ما أشوف**ولدك شايلته** 
**الكل أمين** 
**الجازي : عطيني أياه يا لينة** 
**الجازي ماسكة**عبدالعزيز : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله لا إله إلا الله** 
**شيماء : الجازي**هلا هلا نبي أوليد مثله يشبهك** 
**سارة : أمين على قولت المصريين من بؤك لباب السما** 
**قمر : ولدك يالجازي بيكون أمدلل صح أمه أكبر حفيدة ومحبوبة وأبوه أكبر حفيد** 
**منيرة : الجازي هاتيه** 
**خذت منيرة الولد** 
**منيرة : ماشاء الله عيونه أكبار**على أبوه أما خشمه منعوج زي أمه يبي له عملية تجميل** 
**الكل ساكت** 
**نورة بخاطرها** :* *هذا كلام يايمه الله يستر**
**لينة : وش فيكم الولد حلو ومن الحين يا مها أقول لك**أنا حاجزته حق بنتي لأنه جميل وما يستاهل إلا جميلة** 
**طق طق طق** 
**شيماء : منوا**عبدالرحمن : أنا عاشق قصدي عبدالرحمن** 
**العنود تبتسم** 
**شيماء: دقيقة خل البنات**يتغطون** 
**تغطى الكل** 
**عبدالرحمن : السلام عليكم** 
**الكل وعليكم السلام** 
**عبدالرحمن يدور شخص ما أمبين من عينه الي أدور** 
**مها : كيف حالك عبدالرحمن** 
**عبدالرحمن : هلا مها كيف حالش أسف مبروك ما جاكم ويتربى في عزكم ياررب** 
**مها** :* *جزاك الله ألف خير** 
**عبدالرحمن : العنود** 
**العنود : كاني تعال** 
**نورة تقرص**العنود على كلمتها** 
**العنود : اااااي**
**عبدالرحمن : فيني ولا فيك** 
**العنود** :* *ماتشوفه يارب** 
**عبدالرحمن : هذي أحلى شوكلاتة باتشي للغالين مثل مها وبو سعود وكل**غالي**
**نورة بخاطرها : خلاص وخر ما أقدر أتحمل قربك وانا ساكتة وكاتمة كل مشاعري** 
**مها : مشكور ليه أمتعب روحك** 
**عبدالرحمن : تعبك راحة** 
**الجوهرة : أدحيم**واحنا مالنا سلام** 
**عبدالرحمن : يقولون الي ما يعدك ربح لا تعده راس مال وانتي**الربح كله** 
**حب عبدالرحمن راس الجوهرة** 
**عبدالرحمن : ها تبين شي بعد** 
**الجوهرة : أيه فارقنا أتعبوا الحريم من التغطي**
**عبدالرحمن : بشري بس ما سلمت**على حريم عمامي** 
**سارة: كيف حالك عبدالرحمن**
**عبدالرحمن : شفتي هذهم أزعلوا**أبشرك أبخير وأنتي عمتي كيف حالش وكيف حال البنات** 
**سارة : الحمدلله بخير** 
**عبدالرحمن : وعمتنا قمر مالها صوت ترا صوتك أنتي الحلو مو أحنا أها عاد** 
**قمر** :* *شو كل الحلا فيكم** 
**عبدالرحمن : خلاص أنا ما أقدر إذا أنا الحلا أجل الغالين**وشو** 
**شيماء : أقول عاد مصختها** 
**عبدالرحمن : بطلع بكرامتي قبل لا يزفوني**بالنعل**
**طلع عبالرحمن والكل غابنه على دخوله لأن الرجال كلهم برا** 
**المهم أنتهى**الجزء هنا والباقي بالجزء القادم الي لا يفوتكم وخاصة أن الكل حيكون ببيت ابراهيم**يوسف وخالد وليلى وعبدالوهاب** 
**والشباب والشابات مع أنهم ملوا من بعض بعد هالعطلة**الكبيرة لكن كل واحد حاط له هدف لازم يسويه في هالويكند** 

*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه صموته حبيبتي

فاتني كم جزء ..

ان شاء الله رح اجي يوم واقرأهم كلهم

عساج عالقوه

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلمي حبيبتي عالمرور


ماننحرم منكِ



صمتـ الجروح ....

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووو علي القصه حلووووووه

والله يعطيكي العافيه

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم اخوي عالتواصل



ربي يعطيك العافيه

صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الخامس والعشرين**:
**في بيت ابو فيصل الساعة 3 العصر*
*مريم : يا وليدي توها بنتهم والد ونروح لهم 
فيصل : الواجب لهم يا يمه 
الهنوف: وهو صادق يمه الحق لهم لازم نروح لبيت شيماء مع أن بنتهم لسه ما أطلعت من المستشفى 
مريم : يا وليدي خلنا نروح المستشفى الحين وبعدها يصير خير
فيصل : تدرين يا يمه وش المشكلة 
مريم : وشي
فيصل : أن ما أحد حاس بالنار الي يقلبي أنا مشتاق حيل قلبي بينفطر من الشوق وهذا خوفي أني أفقد الأشواق للغوالي وعندها ما ينفع ندم ولا عتب يمه أسهر الليل على ذكراها وعند نومي مالي غيرها ونيسي أحلامي هي أحلام اليقظة معها أصحا من النوم أصحا من النوم أدور عليها لكني أتفاجاء أنها بالأحلام معي وأعاود أنام من تالي لكني أسمع صدى صوتها يناديني فيصل فيصل حبيبي وين رايح العمر كله لك حتى الأماني أصحا من جديد أدور عليها لكني أعرف أنها كان سرابي, أمي الهنوف كذا تخلوني وتمشون 
مريم : وش أسوي لك يا وليدي ما بقى شي على زواجك وانت تتحلم جالس 
فيصل : يمه أسبوعين باقي وتقولين ما بقى شي كيف بيجيني النوم 
الهنوف : كاني زهبت ولا تخاف يمكن تقابلها هناك 
فيصل : أتهقين لو طلبت منها أطلع وياها يوافقون 
مريم : وا خزياه إذا رضوا أنا ما أرضى 
فيصل : ليه يمه أحنا ما حنا بعصركم ولا زمانكم أحنا في القرن الواجد والعشرين 
مريم : والله لو القرن المية ما ني أموافقة لو أنها تصير لك معليه أمشيها لكنها ما تصير لك 
فيثصل : وش تقولين هي زوجتي
مريم : على الورق يا وليدي مو أمشهر عند خلق الله لازم الكل يدري أنها زوجتك على سنة الله ورسوله 
الهنوف: يمه الشيخ جا وملك عليهم وفيه شهود 
مريم : لا يا يمه لازم التشهير ولا الورق بس للأثبات ولا المعاملات الحكومية , والحين فكونا من هالسيرة وخلونا نروح للمرا بالمستشفى 
فيصل : صار أقلها ممكن ألاقي من هواها فؤادي
سار فيصل مع أهله للمستشفى وفي هذيك الأثناء كانت حنين قدام قرار صعب
حنين : أنت ما تخاف من ربك أنت مو إنسان انت حيوان حثالة المجتمع كيف ترضى تذل إنسانة درست وياها وكانت تعدك مثل أخوها كيف لكن للأسف مانت بدر الي أعرفه 
بدر : سمعي عاد علما يوصلك ويتعداك أن ما نفذتي طلباتي راح أفظحك عند كل الخلق 
حنين بدت تصيح : بدر خاف من ربك أن إنسانة شريفة 
بدر: هههههههههههههه ‘نسانة شريفة توقل ههههههههههههه 
حنين بجل غضبها وبكل أنيابها أدافع عن روحها : أيه أنا إنسانة شريقة غصبن عليك مو ذنبي مو ذنبي أني وثقت فيكم وخاصة وليد لا مو وليد هذا ما يستاهل يكون إنسان كلكم ما تستاهلون تكونون بشر أنتوا خلق ثاني ما فيه بقلوبكم رحمة ربي وضع بكل قلب ولو ذرة من رحمة وينها أقلها أعطف علي فيها وعطني الأشرطة هذا عرضي كيف تبي أدنسه وأحنا بمجتمع ما يقبل أي خدش للفتاة 
بدر : أقول لا تبربرين واجد الليلة باقابلك عند ستار بوكس بالخبر الساعة أحدعش وان ما جيتي راح تشوفين روحك بكل مواقع النت وراح يوصل لأهلك نسخة من الصور وبعدها تدرين وش بيصير
حنين : يالحقير 
كسر السماعة بدر لكن حنين ما سكرت 
حنين بوجها المحمر الي مابقى فيه موضع إلا ورذاذ الدمع جاه : يالمجرم وثقت فيك والحين تذلني ليه يارب وش سويت مالي ذنوب بس ليه القدر ضدي وليد الي حبيته وامنته على عرضي تركني لا ماتركني إلاقطني للكلاب المسعورة الي ماترحم لكن مو سببكم هذا كل هذا بسبب أبوي الي مشغول عنا وامي الي ماتدري أن كان عندها بنات ولا لا همها خوياتها وربعها من مجلس لمجلس لأنصاف اليالي مايدرون أحنا كلنا ولا لا أحنا مريضين ولا لا صحيح أنا الوحيدة لكن ليه كذا هامليني الفلوس ما أبيها أبي أمي وأبوي أبيكم تحضنوني تحسسوني أنكم حوالاي لكن بسبب أستهتاركم شوفوا وش صار لي أنتوا السبب وخاصة أنت يابوي ماتدري عنا همك شغلك وبطلك خمرتك ماتصدق يكون بجيبك أفلوس ال ورحت ذيك الديرة ليش وان رجعت رجعت سكران ضيعتني يا يبه 
نامت حنين عساها تنسى شي من هالدنيا الدنية خلوها تنام وتحلم يمكن الأحلام تطلع أنظف من بني البشر

في المستشفى كان جالس فيصل وعبدالوهاب في الأستقبال والحريم عند مها 

فيصل : أجل عبدالعزيز 
عبدالوهاب : ياني أحب هالأسم وخفت أني ما أقدر أسمي هالأسم لكن الحمدلله 
فيصل : غريبة يا أخوي ليه ما سمى أخوانك على أسم الوالد قبلك 
عبدالوهاب : الوالد هو السبب ما كان يحب أحد يسمي على أسمه بحياته 
فيصل : أجل مبروك على الولد ويتربا بعزكم 
عبدالوهاب : الله يجزاك خير
فيصل : وش أخباره بو سعود 
عبدالوهاب : منوا بوسعود 
فيصل : أفا ما عرفته عبدالعزيز بن عبدالوهاب بن عبدالعزيز 
عبدالوهاب : الله يقطع أبليسك لا بخير وعافية خلنا نروح نشوفه وبالمرى أنجيبه يشوفونه الحريم 
قام فيصل وعبدالوهاب عشان يشوفون عبدالعزيز
فيصل : عبدالوهاب 
عبدالوهاب : سم 
فيصل : سم الله عدوك بغيت أسالك وش أخبار لينة 
عبدالوهاب : هههههههههههه أنال زوجها ولا أنت 
فيصل : ألا قيها منك ولا من غيرك أقول سكر الموضوع 
عبدالوهاب : وش فيك زعلت 
فيصل : لا بس بالبيت أقولهم أبي أشوفها وامي تحلف أيمان أني ما أطلع وياها واختي هم أتعاونها علي وانت تطنز علي لا والي يخربها أزيادة أختك مانعتني 
عبدالوهاب مو قادر يسكت من الضحك لكنه يسد فمه /: مانعتك من وشوا 
فيصل : مانعتني أكلمها ومالي غير الرسايل توصل الأشواق 
عبدالوهاب : ههههههههههههههه تستاهل ضق من الي ضقناه ولاتترجى أني أخدمك لأني تعبت وانا أشكي للكل يوم ملكتي مع مها 
فيصل : عاد تواضع أشوي وسولي موعد مع أختك بالغلط 
عبدالوهاب : كيف بالغلط 
فيصل : تناسى وكلمها 
عبدالوهاب : أنسى أن رضيت فهي لن ترضى 
فيصل : لن ترضى ها اشره علي الي كلمتك امش بس أمش
عبدالوهاب يضحك على فيصل 

في بيت إبراهيم قريب المغرب

ريم : هانحن قد عدنا إليكم أشتقنا 
العنود : حيالله ريم وش ذي الغيبات الطويلة لهذي الدرجة مليتي منا 
نورة : أقول سكتي مالها سيرة غير العنود والعنود حتى في الكلية أي كلية بالحصص العنود والعنود 
ريم : خلاص نورة أستحي 
العنود : وليه كل هذا 
نورة : شوف الثانية الي يقول أنها ما تدري البنت تحبك 
ريم : أحبها عندش شي 
نورة : حبش برص وعشرة خرص شايفتها ولد تحبينها أصحي يالخبلة تراها بنت 
العنود : لا تروحين بعيد حتى أنا أحبها واحبك 
أسيل : وانا 
العنود تشيل أسيل وتحطها على فخوذها : أنتي الغلا كله أنا أحبك قد البحر 
أسيل : بس أنا أحبك أكبر من بيتنا 
العنود : يا حبيبت العنود والله 
لينة : خلونا من الحب الحين وخلونا نروح للمستشفى 
العنود : صبروا الجازي ولا خواتها أخلصوا 
هيبة : منال بتروحين وياهم 
منال : وش رايك أنتي 
هيبة : السيارة زحمة وماودي بتطلع بكرة عمتي ليه أروح
منال : أبرايك ما قلتي لي وش أخبار القصص 
هيبة : طحت لك على كاتب مبدع اسم الكتاب إمراءة توقف الزمن 
منال : لهذي الدرجة حلوة 
هيبة / : فيه له قصص وايد حلوة 
منال : وألم كيف القصص معك 
هيبة : حظي ردي كنت أقراء صهلت خيل المشاعر ووقفت الكلتبة الكتابة لفترة معينة 
منال : بغيت أسألك وش سوت لك ذيك الطالبة 
هيبة : أيهم 
منال : ألي تقول أنها تحبك 
هيبة : أيه عرفتها زفيتها وش رايك بعد كل وحدة تجي تعجب فيني يكفي وحدة ولا ثنتين 
منال : حظك عندك معجبات مو أنا 
هيبة : بيجي لك الدور أما الحين أنتي تنعجبين في وحدة لازم 
منال : والله فيه وحدة أعزها في صف ثالث متوسط ذكية كثير وحلوة 
هيبة : أشوفك أمسبها بالحصة ماتدرين وين الله حاطك 
منال : لا والله البنت أخلاق تستحي هي إذا جيت أسلم عليها 
هيبة : ونعم التربية بس منو ذي 
منال :: تعرفينها انتي ريما
هيبة : ريما ما غيرها 
منال : أيه وش رايك فيها 
هيبة : الصدق ما قدرت أعرف هالبنت 
منال : هذي هي ميزتها وانا أعرف البنت زين لكن مو قايلة لك الا بشرط تنفذينه أن قلت لك 
هيبة : وراي شي خلاص أسويه لك 
نترك البنات ونروح للمستشفى مرة ثانية اليللتو البنات توهم واصلين وكان عبدالوهاب وفيصل جالسين برا 
عبدالوهاب : الحق فيصل لينة جات 
فيصل : من جدك والله وينها 
عبدالوهاب : مع البنات وحسك عينك ترفع عينك 
فيصل : أفا يابو عبدالعزيز ذول خواتي ولا أرضى عليهم 
عيدالوهاب : أضحك معاك لا تصدق بس ما بيك تشوف أختي
أدخلوا البنات الغرفة 
الكل : السلام عليكم 
مها : وعليكم السلام 
سلموا البنات على مريم والهنوف وغيرهم 
مريم : هلا بشنتي 
لينة : هلا فيك خالتي وش أخباركم 
الهنوف : أما عني وأمي أنبشرك بخير أما عن قوم ثانين لا والله ما نبشرك تراهم تعبانين من الشوق
استحت لينة ونزلت راسها : خالتي شوفي بنتك 
الهنوف : خالتي شوفي بنتك لا أستحيتي أخوي بدخله على الدكتور تعبان يهذي طول الليل والنهار
لينة : وش فيه فيصل 
الهنوف: توش تحسين فيه صار مجنون الولد 
لينة نست روحها وجلست تفكر بفيصل 
لينة بخاطرها : صح هو كان برا مع أخوي ما فيه غيره بطلع له 
أطلعت لينة وليقت رجال حاط يده على راسه 
لينة : أكيد هذا هو فيصل بس كيف أناديه ما فيه غير حل واحد أتصل عليه 
دقت لينة على فيصل بس ما أسمعت صوت وعرفت أنه مو فيصل وارجعت لكنها وهي تمشي أسمعت فيصل يرد والصوت قريب لفت وجها لقته هو نفسه فيصل 
لينة :السلام عليككم 
فيصل : وعليكم السلام والرحمة والبركة كيف حالش 
لينة : أبخير وانت 
فيصل : أنا عابر سبيل يتمنى من العرب الجود والكرم لقيت قوم ما يعرفون من الكرم أي مقدار جفونا وانكرونا حتى السلام ما يعطونا نترجى حب وحنان لكنهم عايبونا وبسببهم الناس والعرب الثانينن يضحكون علينا عرفتي حالتي يامن هجرتونا 
لينة أوقفت قدام فيصل وهو سارح مع جواله 
لينة : فيصل فيصل 
فيصل رفع راسه مو مصدق هذي لينة*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*فيصل : لينة هذي انتي*
*ليننة : وش فيك فيصل ليه تهذي 
فيصل : مين قال لك 
لينة : فيه غيره الي مو أمخليني ارتاح 
فيصل / منوا هذا الي أمضايقك 
لينة : وش بتسوي له يعني 
فيصل : قولي وش الي راح ما أسوي له بقطعه وبرميه للكلاب
لينة : يهون عليك قطعه وخذه انت عشان تعرف مين فيه 
فيصل : منوا هذا حبيبتي 
لينة : قلبي يا عمري الي ما فيه غير فيصل بكيانه هو الي يحميه من كل أذى ولا أظنك راح تذيه 
فيصل : صدقت يوالله ماراح أذيه لكن 
عبدالوهاب : أحم أحم 
فيصل : وش جيبك الحين توني بتكلم جيت جد نذل
عبدالوها ب: قم صل 
فيصل : أه شفتي حتى الصلاة ماتبيني أكلمك لينة عاد خففي عني هالحجز الأنفرادي
عبدالوهاب :استح أنا أخوها جنبك 
فيصل : لينة لا تروحين بصلي وبجي 
راح فيصل يصلي لكن لينة هم راحت لكنها قالت لأخوها يعزم فيصل الليلة على العشاء
فيصل وهو يصلي أثناء السجود
فيصل : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك لهع الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير سبحانك سبحانك أنت العالم بالحال والمأل إلهنا وولي أمرنا وخالقنا ورازقنا صلي على أشرف الأنبياء محمد عليه الفضل الصلوات والتسليم اللهم يا حي يا قيوم وفق بيني وبين حبيبتي لينة اللهم أنك تعلم مقدار حبي لها ومقدار معزتي لها اللهم إني أسألك خير ماتعلم لها وأعوذبك من شرما تعلم لها اللهم أجعل بيتنا بيتا مبروكا ومحفوظا من كل شر وأدم به السعادة يارحمن يارحيم اللهم أجعلني أسعدها وأحفظها من كل سوء يارزاق أرزقنا ذرية صالحة يارحمن يارحيم وأخر دعوانا أن الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء محمد وصحبه وسلم 
ننتقل إلى أمريكا الي كانت الأوضاع فيها ماتسر أبدا
روز : معاذ لا يصح ما نفعل نقف مكتوفين الأيدي من دون أي حراك 
معاذ: روز ماذا تريدين أن أفعل لقد أتعبني لكني لم أكلل لكن خليل لا يستجيب ولا يريد أن أبداء بأي موضوع 
روز : أما أنا لا يجب أن أكلمه لأنه وبفضله بعد الله قد أهتديت من دنيا الله أعلم ماذا سيحل بي أن أكملتها وأنا كافرة لذا لا أستطيع أن أقف مكتوفة اليدين فهذا خليل
معاذ : ماذا تريديني أن أفعل وهل عندك حل 
روز : نعم لدي والحل هو نفس اإنسانة التي جعلته هكذا 
معاذ : إستحالة لا أوافقك على هذا 
روز : استحالة لماذا سوف أفعل أي أمر يجعل من خليل يرجع لقديم زمانه ولو على حياتي ولا توجد إمراءة تستطيع التأثير عليه مثل الجازي
معاذ: أتعتقدين هذا ماذا لو 
روز : أستعن بالله والله يعلم مقصدنا ونيتنا ولن يخذلنا
معاذ : الله يستر , روز موعد الكلاس باقي له دقيقتين 
روز : دعنا نسرع
راحت روز وبقى معاذ واقف يتأمل هالملاك روز 
معاذ : روز أحبك لكن كيف أقولها لك أهواك وأتمنى لو تحبيني مثل ما أحبك لكني أحس أنك تحبين خليل أكثر مني 
روز تناديه من بعيد : معاذ هيا 
معاذ : أنا قادم 
نترك روز ومعاذ ونروح لخليل الي كان جالس يفكر بشي واحد الا وهو السهرة وين الليلة وهو بالمحاظرة
خليل بخاطره : جد هذي هي الحياة مو قبل منعزل عن الدنيا والكون بأسره والسبب لحية لهذي الدرجة تمنعني لكن خلاص من اليوم كل شي أنتهى أنتهى بس خلني أخلص المحاضرة وبعدها نرجع للحياة الحقيقية 
خلونا نروح للسعودية وفي الأحساء خاصة وفي شوارعها نلقى سيارة تهيم ولا تعرف مستقر لها وهذي السيارة سيارة وليد 
وليد : وش هالموقف الي أنحطيت فيه حنين والجازي حنين الي تمنيتها من يوم واحنا بأمريكا والي حاربت ودرست لجل أحصل عليها في النهاية وهي الحب الأول الي أنولد من دون أي تأثير من أحد وفي النهاية ما توقعت كذا النهاية تكون والمخطي هو أنا الله يلعنك يا بدر أنت سبب كل الجروح والألم الي أنا فيه والجازي وش ذنبك يصير لك هذا مني وخليل الي خليتها يهاجر بسبتي كل هذا أنا أمحاسب عليه لكن الحين وش بسوي الجازي ولا حنين الجازي ولا حنين قرار صعب ما أقدر عليه كيف أقول الجازي ولا حنين الجازي زوجتي وحنين حبي الأول والأخير مهما بغيت أبتعد برجع يا حنين وليه أظلم الجزي ما سوت لي شي ذنبها أنها أقبلت وش ذنب أهلي كلهم يتفرقون بسبتي الله يا خذني الله ياخذني وحنين معي 
نترك وليد وهمومه ونروح للظهران في بيت إبراهيم. الساعة الأن الثامنة مساءاٌ والكل متجمع حتى فيصل الي كان محترق من الأشواق مع أنها طفت أشووي بسبب لينة وحديثها معاه 
في المجلس 
خالد : اقول سويتها قبلنا لكن تستاهل يا أخوي ويتربى بعزك يارب
عبدالوهاب : اللهيبارك والله أني كنت أتمنى أسمي عبدالعزيز قبل أي أحد والحمدلله أنربي بلغني هالشي 
عبدالرحمن : والله أبوي كان بيسميني عبدالعزيز لكن جدي رفض ولا ولدك مو أول واحد 
عبدالوهاب : عذر البليد مسح السبورة العب غيرها 
إبراهيم عجل على أهلك ترانا متنا جوع 
عبدالرحمن : حاضر يبه 
راح عبدالرحمن للمطبخ يخبر أمه لكن هنا تكون المفاجئة 
كانت العنود وشيماء ونورة بالمطبخ يسوون العشاء أووه نسيت أقول لكم مافيه أحد يطبخ من البنات غير نورة والعنود ولكن خووش طبخ المهم نورة كانت لابسة الي أسمه اسمه ما أدري لكن القماش الي تربطه المراءة لجل الغسيل وحاطة قماش على شعرها مثلث ومنسدله منها كم خصلة من ششعرها المقصد كان شكله أجنان أنا حتى أتمنى أشوفها واشوف الحور بهالدنيا 
عبدالرحمن داخل مستعجل ولا همه في أحد وكانت نورة عند الفرن معطته ظهرها 
عبدالرحمن : هلا يمه وش أمسوين لنا على العشاء تعرفيني لازم 
أتذوق وراح تعرفين طبخك حلو ولا لا ولا شتقولن يالعنود وش فيها ما ترد 
راح عبدالرحمن يفتح القدر وخذله أشوي من الرز ونورة مندمجة بالمرق ( الصالونة ) المقصد نورة ما تدري لأن صوت عبدالرحمن كان واطي والعنود بالمخزن تجيب أغراض
عبدالرحمن : العنود شالطبخ الشين 
نورة تلف وجها وتلتقي العيون وعبدالرحمن مو مصدق 
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : هذي نورة ولا أنا أحلم 
العنود : عبدالرحمن وش تسوي هنا 
شيماء : عبدالرحمن فضحتنا 
عبدالرحمن : أسف أسف 
طلع عبدالرحمن ونورة مصدومة من هالموقف 
نورة : أنا بحلم ولا علم هذا عبدالرحمن كان أهني 
العنود تضحك على الموقف 
العنود : هههههههههه والله حلوة بس ماصخة أشوي وأنتي يالهبلة ما تعرفين تتسترين يوم شفتيه 
نورة : وانا وش عرفني اني بطيح بموقف زي كذا ولا خطر على بالي حتى 
شيماء : سلامات عبدالرحمن كان يضنك العنود لأنك معطته ظهرك وهو ما يدري 
العنود : بس حلوة الموقف قصدي وبعدين أخوي هذا ما عنده نظر يشبهني انا الملاك فيك 
نورة : ههههه منوا الملاك أنتي روحي شوفي ويهك بالمنظرة وراح تعرفين منوا الملاك 
شيماء : بدت تضحك على العنود 
شيماء : يا بنيتي روحي غسلي شعرك كله أغبار وصاير أبيض 
خلونا نرجع للمجلس 

يعقوب : عبدالرحمن وش فيك 
عبدالرحمن : وش فيك مافيني شي 
يعقوب : أكيد فيه شي 
عبدالوهاب : عندي الجواب لسؤالك 
يعقوب : وشو الجواب
عبدالرحمن : مسرع ماجاك الخبر 
عبدالوهاب : وش عبالك أنا عمك عبدالوهاب 
عبدالرحمن : والله مو قصدي هي الي كانت بالمطبخ وكنت أظنها بالمطبخ 
عبدالوهاب : أنت متعمد أدري فيك 
يعقوب جالس يسمع وغ\عبدالوهاب يسحب كلام من عبدالرحمن وهو مايدري عن 
أي شي 
عبدالرحمن : يا عمي رحت أتذوق الأكل وفكرتها العنود لقيت بعدين أنها نورة 
يعقوب : نورة بنت عمي 

عبدالوهاب : ههههههههه جد طلعت مخفة 
عبدالرحمن : نعم وش تقول يعني أنت ما تدري عن أي شي 
عبدالوهاب : أيه يا حلو 
عبدالرحمن : راح أعلمك يا عمي بس مو الحين في الليل 
عند النوم 
سامي : أقول يا يوسف كيف المالية في الشركة
يوسف : صارت أحسن من أخذت إجازة 
سامي : ههههههههه خوفي العكس 
يوسف : لا لا توصي حريص منتبه أنا للشغل عدل
إبراهيم : على طاري الإجازة فيصل وين بتروحون بعد الزواج 
فيصل : والله ناوين نروح لماليزيا يقولون خوش مناظر وجو هناك 
خالد : زين ما أخترت مدينة حلوة كثير
كملوا الجماعة سالفتهم لكن هناك من يتكلم بشي ثاني الا وهم حمدان ويعقوب
حمدان : يعقوب تتحداني أكلم شخص بجوالك وبعدها بشوفك ورا المريخ 
يعقوب : المقدر مكتوب
حمدان : ها تتحدا ولا مو قد التحدي 
يعقوب : والله ما خفت من أحد خذ جوالي 
حمدان مسك الجوال وجلس يدق على رقم وكلم بعدها 
حمدان : الوا الو هنا سعد 
سكر الخط ورجع الجوال ليعقوب
يعقوب : ها بروح ورا الشمس 
حمدان : ايه*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*كملوا العالم السهرة وهم كذا إذا بلينة تدخل المجلس** 
لينة : طقطق فيه أحد 
عبدالوهاب : أيه فيصل هنا 
لينة : عادي زوجي بعد 
خالد : خوش والله بتدخلين حتى ولا همش أحد 
لينة : وش فيكم زوجي المهم تفضلوا على العشاء 
راح الكل العشاء وكان فيصل كل أنظاره على لينة الي ما عطته أي أهتمام لكنه مستانس على كلمة زوجي 
أدخلوا الرجال كلهم لكن يعقوب جاله أتصال وطلع من الغرفة 
يعقوب : الو
المتحدث: الو فيه أحد داق من هالرقم قبل أشوي ويزعج أهلي 
يعقوب كأن أحد صافعه كف : لا يا أخوي محد دق
المتحدث : يعني أكذب انا المهم علما يوصلك ويتعداك 
انقلب الصوت لصوت بنت : يالي ما تستحي يالي ما تخاف من ربك والله لوديك ورا الشمس ان بغيت 
يعقوب مو عارف وش يسوي : أختي أسف لكن عرفي شي واحد أنتي ما كلمت بهالرقم والي كلم أستغل غفلتي وأكيد هو مزعجبكم لكن هذا أخريوم له وأسف ضغط أوفف وسكر السماعة 
يعقوب : الكلب أستغلني أنا الي ما عمري كلمت بنت وخايف على بناتنا يجي كلب ما يسوى وتصل من جوالي وش بقول لربي أحس أني مذنب بس والله لوريك ياحمدانووه 
طلع يعقوب من البيت وراح بتجاه الكورنيش في هذي الأثناء كانت حنين تنتظر بدر بجنب الستار بوكس وبغت لها كابتشينو 
أما يعقوب من شاف ستار بوكس حب يشرب شوكلاتة حارة 
يعقوب : وش هالتجمع هنا كل هذا بسبب هالسيارة خلني أشوف وش فيها 
راح يعقوب للتجمع لكنه شاف شي زاد همه 
يعقوب : الله يلعنهم كلهم يطالعون ولا واحد أمسوي شي هالكلب جالس معاها بالسيارة وهم يطالعون ويضحكون بعد لا وألف لا ربي يسر لي ولا تعسر وسامحني على الي صار اليوم مع البنت ذيك 
تقدم يعقوب وراح صوب السيارة أول ما شافه الرجل الي داخل الا وهو بدر خاف ونزله يعقوب من السيارة وبلح بالعقال والكل يتفرج وهم يضحكون مو همهم شي أهم شي أنفسهم المهم الكل خاف وبدر أنحاش وحنين جالسة تصيح بالسيارة 
يعقوب : خلاص راح أختي 
حنين : لا ما راح هو هنا أرجوك لا تهدني هذا كلب وحقير 
يعقوب راح صوب سيارته وطلع ورقة وقلم وكتب 
إلى أختي بالله أبعث لكي هذه الرسالة وأقرئكي فيها السلام والتحية 
أختي لفد طالكي أذاٌ كبير هذه الليلة ولكن سببه أنتي أولا ومتن ثم هؤلاء الشباب الذين لا يعوون أي شيء بالحياة أختي تكري قوله تعالى ( كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكا دكا وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا وجيء يومئذ بجهنم ) تذكري هذا وتوبي لباريك فهو خير معن 
أختي معك أخوك يعقوب وأن أحتجتي أي شي هذا رقم جوالي**********
راح يعقوب لحنين الي ما زالت تصيح وسواقهم جالس قدام راح له يعقوب وعطاه كف من الي يحبه قلبك
يعقوب : مرة ثانية لا توقف هنا وانطلق بالسيارة إذا شفت هالكلاب سمعت 
السواق : ايه بابا
راح يعقوب مع حنين لبيته ويوم أطمأن عليها عطاها الرسالة ومشى 
يعقوب : الحمدلله يارب وعسى الي سويته مو خطأ 
حنين : وش كاتب لي لا يكون زي هالشباب كاتب رقمه أيش هذا هذا كاتب رقمه لكن رسالته مو حق تعارف حق تعارف لكن للجنة 
جلست حنين تردد : كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكاٌ دكاٌ وهي تصيح بغرفتها ومافيه أحد داري من والديها أن ردت ولا لا فجلست تصيح على حالها الي صارت عليها وتمنت الموت على هالحياة السقيمة لين ما نامت 
رجع يعقوب لبيت عمه وهو حاس أنه سوا شي زين بحياته 
في بيت إبراهيم 
كانت خديجة تصيح 
العنود : أيش فيك ليه تصيحين
خديجة : لو أقول لك مانتي أمصدقة كلامي 
العنود : قولي مافيه شي
أدخلت شيماء وخديجة لا زالت تصيح 
شيماء : أيش فيك سويتي لها شي العنود 
العنود : لا يا يمه دخلت وشفتها كذا 
خديجة أنا أصيح على هذا 
أشرت خديجة على الزبالة وانتوا بكرامة 

خديجة : أنتوا ما تعرفون أن أحنا بأندونيسيا نتمنى لقمة أكل وانتوا هنا ترمونها بالزبالة ولا همكمن شي ما تخافون الله يسألكم عن هالشي خافوا منت ربكنم حرام واله غيركم محتاج للأكل 
شيماء تأثرت بالكلام مع العنود لكنهم عارفين أنهم غالطانين ولا لهم أي كلمة 
شيماء : عارفه شعورك وانك تتمنين لو أهلك هنا عشان ياكلون هالأكل وأعرف أن أحنا مسرفين للغاية الله يعيني على التخلص من هالعادة السيئة 
نطلع من المطبخ ونروح للمجلس الي كان فيه حمدان وعبدالوهاب وعمر وعبدالرحمن والباقي كلهم ناموا بغرفهم 
يعقوب توه داخل ويوم شاف حمدان يضحك عرف مغزاه لذا ما أستحمل هالشي واندفع له 
يعقوب : أنت ما تستحي كيف تلعب بأعراض العالم يا أخي خاف على أهلك ما أدري وش أقول لك تبي أدعي عليك أنك تشوف الي سويته في أهلك 
حمدان : أتخسي الا أنت
يعقوب :لا أخسي ها أنت ما تربيت بس أوريك 
تضارب يعقوب مع حمدان والكل جالس يفرق لكن مايقدرون عليهم 
عبدالوهاب : أستح أنت وياه أنا عمكم وتسون كذا 
يعقوب : شف هالكلب وش سوى بجوالي يكلم فيه بنات المسلمين ويزعجهم ويحطني بموقف لا يحسد عليه تخيل أنا ما عمري غازلت ولا كلمت بنت أخر شي تجي بنت تسبني بسبب أحثالة زي هذا 
يارب سامحني 
ما تمالك يعقوب روحه وجلس يبكي 
حمدان عرف وش كثر أثر في يعقوب هالموقف 
حمدان : يعقوب أسف سامحني والله ما كنت أظن أن بيصير هذا 
يعقوب : وخر عني والله مو طايقك وخر الي جاني اليوم ما أتحمله اختي أتكلمها واخر شي أطيح فيها أنا لك الله أقول
نترك الشباب ونروح لأمريكا الي كان فيها خليل مشتط الشباب يقولون له خلنا نروح للبار ونشرب خمر وهو رافض لكنه وافق بالأخير 
خليل : أوكيه بنروح بس أنا بلحقكم 
راحوا الشباب وبقى خليل 
خليل : هذي أخرتي بشرب خمر تذكرت كلام أبوي يوم قال أن بغيت تشر بنتظر قريب الفجر ورح للبار وأشرب خلني أنتظر وفي هذا الوقت خلني أذاكرأشوي 
مر الليل أبسرعة وراح خليل للبار قبل الفجر بساعتين ويم دخل تاجئ بالبار مافيه 
أحد صاحي كلهم سكار
خليل : يارب ايش هذا أعوذ بالله وش يسوون هذول هذا (يبول بفم هذا ) أعوذ بالله وشوف هذا يلحس الأرض يارب كان هذا حالي لو شربت أعوذ بالله عرفت نصيحتك يايبه يوم قلت أشرب أقريب الفجر ربي احمني منها رجع خليل لغرفته وحمد ربه أنه حماه 
جا يوم ثاني وراح عبدالوهاب يطلع مها مع ولده عبدالعزيز واطلعوا بالفعل 
شيماء : لولولولشششششششششششششش الحمدلله على السلامة 
مها : الله يسلمك 
شيماء : تعالي هنا هذا سريرك بتنامين بهالغرفة والجلسة بتكون بالصالة هنا 
مها : تعبتي روحك يا شيماء 
شيماء : لا تقولين كذا بزعل والحين أن حملت وولدت مو قايمة فيني أنتي 
مها : من عيوني 
شيماء : خلاص أجل*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*منية : الحمدلله على السلامة توكم**واصلين** 
**مها : ايه تونا** 
**منيرة : أشوف الولد** 
**مها :/ سمي** 
**منيرة** :* *ماشاء الله وش حلاته بس كانه أملح أشوي وشكله موذاك الزود** 
**شيماء : ماشاء الله**تبارك الله ما في أحلى منه عطيني أياه** 
**خذت شيماء عبدالعزيز بالغصب من منيرة الي**مغتاضه من مها لأنها سمت عبدالعزيز** 
**منيرة : الله يهديكم مالكم حق في عبددالعزيز**المفروض يسميه الكبير** 
**شيماء : كان سماه أجل ولا هو وقف**
**منيرة : لا بس لسه ما**جبنا أعيال** 
**مها أفرحت يوم حست بشيماء تحميها** 
**خلونا نروح للبنات الي كانوا**نايمين** 
**لينة : أهههه تعبانة واجد بس لازم أروح للتسوق خلني أتصل على أخوي خالد**يعطيني السواق**
**لينة : الوا خالد معليش على الأزعاج لكن بغيت السواق يوصلني للسوق**مع ريم بروح وعمر**
**خالد صار** 
**كلم خالد السواق وخلاه يحمي السيارة** 
**راحت**لينة السوق مع عمر وربم الي كانت تطابق المثل رب صدفة خير من ألف ميعاد**
**منيرة**أدور على عباتها لأنها بتطلع, أطلعت لكنها ما شافت السايق أسألت خديجة** 
**منيرة** :* *وين سواق مال أنا** 
**خديجة : ما في يعرف** 
**منيرة : الا تعرفين بس تكذبين** 
**خديجة : أنا ما يكذب** 
**منيرة : الا تكذبين يالخدامة سمعتي أنتي خدامة** 
**خديجة نزلت الدمعة وراحت وشافتها شيماء الي جات على طول لمنيرة** 
**شيماء : وش**فيها خديجة** 
**منيرة : خدامتك كذابة أدبيها لو سمحتي** 
**شيماء : خدامتي ما تكذب**لو سمحتي** 
**منيرة : يعني** 
**شيماء / الي سمعتيه** 
**منيرة : أوريك أنا الحين بس**أبي أعرف وين السايق**
**شيماء : طلع مع البنات لينة وريم للسوق**
**منيرة : هالحمير**ليه ياخذونه من دون أستأذان جد ماتربوا ولا عرفوا الأستأذان** 
**شيماء : عرفي من هو**الي ما تربى قبل** 
**منيرة : وش تقصدين** 
**شيماء : ما أقصد شي ولا لي خلقك والله**سلام** 
**منيرة تحترق من الداخل** 
**لكنها أرسلت رسالة للينة تقول فيها : يالي ما**تربيتي زين ليه ما تستأذنين إذا خذتي السواق يا عديمة الأخلاق**
**أستقبلت لينة**الرسالة لكنها أنفجرت غضب على هالرسالة وقالت للسايق يرجع البيت** 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزءالسادس والعشرين**: 
**لينة : أنت ما تسمع أرجع البيت بسرعة** 
**ريم : وش فيك خالتي وش بلاك** 
**عمر مخترع من عمته لكن لازم يقول شي*
*عمر : هدي الحين وعلمينا وش فيك** 
**لينة : شف أمك وش راسلة أول ثم تكلم** 
**عمر : وش دخلأمي الحين** 
**لينة : خذ الجوال وبتشوف أنا ما عندي أخلاق أنا بنت عبدالعزيز ماعندي أخلاق والله لي حساب وياك لا مو وياك إلا مع زوجك وان خذته وش فيها وش الي صارحلال أخوي حلالي غصبن عن أي أحد وانت أرجع البيت سمعت** 
**السواق / : صبر ماما فيهسيارة واجد** 
**عمر : لا أمش للسوق وانتي ياعمة ما عليك من أحد دام أنك مستأذنة منصاحب الشان وامي بقول لها الي صار كله ممكن أنها مو فاهمة أو أسمعت بالغلط شيثاني*
*لينة : مستحيل أروح السوق** 
**ريم : عفية خالتي لا ترجعين البيت خلينا نروحالسوق أنا ما صدقت أجي الخبر عفية لا ترديني لا تردين حبيبتك ريم** 
**عمر بخاطره : ليتك تقولينها لي مو لخالتك بس إذا كانت هذه رغبتك فأبشري يا بنت العمة ويا دواءالروح وبلسمها** 
**عمر : عمتي ماهنا رجعه للبيت من دون ما تشترون شي وان كان علىأمي فهي عندي** 
**لينة : ما طفيتوا النار الي بقلبي لكن على شرط ما نطول** 
**ريم : يا حيا العدليا حيا يا حيا** 
**عمر : أقول منوا هذا يحيى** 
**لينة : ههههه حسبيالله عليك والله أني متضايقة بس بقولك هذا ذكرتني بشي أقول وش فيكم فرحانين أثنينكمولا عمر** 
**عمر بخاطره : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل يعني كلا يدري ولا أحد أمعبر حبنا** 
**لينة : وانتي يا شهرزاد** 
**ريم مستحية : خالتيييييييييييي ترا نرجع البيت أحسن** 
**لينة : يكون أحسن يلا رجعنا** 
**عمر وريم بصوت واحد : لا** 
**راحت لينة السوقمع أعيال أخوانها وحاولت تتناسى الي صار لكنها من تنسى أشوي إلا وتتذكر مرة ثانيةويحترق قلبه غيظ** 
**في الجهة المقابلة كانت منيرة نار مسعورة وعلى مين على خالد** 
**خالد : وش فيك أنتي أذيتينا** 
**منيرة : كيف أذيتك أقول أختك ماخذه السواق مندون أذن** 
**خالد : ومين قال كذا** 
**منيرة : بشوف عيني خذته** 
**خالد : أساسا أناأمطرش ولدك عمر معاها لأنها أستأذنت مني ووافقت لها وان صار أنها ما أستأذنت فأناأخوها وتمون علي*
*منيرة : كان عندها بدل جوالك 3 جوالات كان كلمتهم** 
**خالد عصبعلى هالكلمة لكنه ما تمالك أعصابه : منيرة أنا المالك هنا مو أنتي ولا أحد غيركالحلال حلالي وانا الي أذن وانهي مو أنتي وان عدتي هالكلمة راح يجيك شي ما شفتيهمني وما راح يسرك حبي الله ونعم الوكيل أنتي مو مرة ولا زوجة ما تدرين أن فينيالسكر والضغط خافي ربك مو فايدك السواق بعدي والحين طلعي من الغرفة خليني أرتاحبسرعة أرجوك** 
**منيرة حست بأن خالد متضايق حيل لذا أطلعت وهي مكسورة شوكتها** 
**منيرة بخاطرها : الحرب سجال والأيام بيننا يوم لك ويوم عليك لكن الشاطر من يضحكبالنهاية وانتوا يا عيال عبدالعزيز ماراح تتهنون في حياتكم والعز الي أنتوا فيه ليأنا بيرجع وعيالي** 
**راحت منيرة جنب الحريم الي كانوا منشغلين بمها والضيوف اليجايين** 
**عند الساعة السابعة صباحا بتوقيت أمريكا دق جرس الساعة** 
**خليل وهو نايميتكلم : أمي دقيقة بس أرجوك أبي أنام وانت لا تروح وقف خل الجازي أشوي** 
**واحد منالساكنين بالشقة : خليل قوم موعد محاضرتك قرب*
*خليل : مين** 
**الرجل : خليل قومالساعة سبعة** 
**خليل : خلاص روح أنت وانا بقووووم*
*الرجل : كيفك بس تذكر أن عليكأختبار** 
**خليل : وانت صادق خلني أراجع لو كلمتين تنفع** 
**قام خليل وتسبح وذاكرله كم كلمة ومن ثم راح للجامعة** 
**في الجامعة قابله معاذ** 
**معاذ : السلام عليكم** 
**خليل من دون خلق : وعليكم السلام** 
**معاذ : وش دعوة يا ابو إبراهيم كل هذيالغيبات ولا ولهت علينا** 
**خليل : مو علينا إختبار ليه ما تذاكر وتترك هالصبغ** 
**معاذ: أنا الي علي سويته حبيت أكسبك وارجعك خيل الأول الي ينضرب فيه المثل لكنوش تقول مع السلامة** 
**خليل : الله يسلمك فمان الله لا تعاوده مرة ثانية** 
**معاذيلتفت على خليل ويناظره مو لأجل طار ولا حق له ولكن يناظره نظرة تحسف والم على صديقمثل خليل*
*خليل : مو كأني زدتها أشوي معاه لا مازدتها خله يعرف أحدوده وين مو وصيهو علي , لكن هذا معاذ, خلاص سكر السالفة** 
**معاذ يدخل الكلاس** 
**روز : معاذ تعالجنبي** 
**معاذ : تيش عندك قمتي تتعلمين أشوي أشوي كلامنا** 
**روز : البركة فيكوبخليل** 
**تضايق معاذ من هالكلمة وما يدري ليه هل عشانه توه حصل بينه وبين خليلسوء تفاهم ولا عشانه يحب روز ولا بقادر يخبرها** 
**روز : معاذ ماذا بك** 
**معاذ : ما فيني شي بس خليل** 
**روز : أكيد تشاجرت وياه*
*معاذ: ياليت** 
**روز : ياليت** !!!!!
**معاذ : أيه والله عندي المضارب أهون من أني أسمع كلام زي السم الهاري** 
**روز : شدة وستزول وإنشاء الله سيرجع خليل كسابقه ونعود كما كنا** 
**معاذ : وأنا** 
**روز : وانت ماذا** 
**معاذ : لا خلاص بيبدى الإختبار** 
**روز : لكن أين خليل** 
**خليل توه فاتح الباب ودخل للكلاس*
*روز : السلام عليكم خليل** 
**خليل : وعليكمالسلام** 
**روز : تعال هنا** 
**خليل : لا بجلس هنا أحسن** 
**روز : على كيفك كنتبغششك** 
**خليل : لا شكرا** 
**روز : العفو** 
**روز بخاطرها : لازم أصبر واحاولأتقرب له ففضله علي كبير** 
**بدء الإختبار والكل بدء الحل** 
**نرجع للسعوديةوبالأخص بيت إبراهيم عند الساعة السابعة مساء كانت لينة توها راده من السوق وشايلةمعاها كيس لا قبل وما خلت ريم وعمر مرتاحين كلن شايل له خير** 
**الجوهرة : ما تعبتيأنتي من الشراء يكفي** 
**عمر : وانتي صادقة يا جديدة كل ما تدخل محل تشتري ما صارتزي بنات الأيام يدخلون كل المحلات ولا يشترون شي وبعد ما يلفون السوق كله ياخذونلهم شي عن الخاطر بس*
*لينة : حرام يمه والله أني لسا ما خلصت وزواجي قرب ولا فيهأحد يعاوني على التجهيز كلن منشغل بحاله** 
**الجازي ونورة يسمعون لكن الي فزت هيالعنود** 
**العنود : أفا يا لينة ما هقيتها منك تقولين عنا كذا بس انتي عارفة تومها والد ولا زم لها رعاية** 
**الجازي : وهي صادقة وانا هم عندي أغراض لازم أشتريهاحق زواجي وانتي يالنذلة ليه ما قلتي أنك بتروحين شان رحت وياك ولا إذا غاب القطالعب يا فار** 
**منيرة لقتها فرصة جيدة للدخول الحين لأنها كانت تتسمع الكلام** 
**منيرة : وانتي صادقة يا شنتي إذا غاب القط العب يا فار** 
**منيرة تمسك يدالجازي على أنها معاها في الهجوم على لينة** 
**لينة : الجازي أنتي وياها** 
**الجازي : لينة** 
**منيرة : ايه وياي مو انا حماتها** 
**لينة : كلامي مو وياكم كلامي معأخوي هو الي بينصرني عليكم** 
**منيرة : شف مابقى شي تسوي الجريمة وتبي تهرب منها** 
**الجوهرة : وش صاير وش هالألغاز تكلموا** 
**لينة : أمي** 
**منيرة أتقاطعها : عمتي بنتك خذت السواق من دون ما تستأذن مني وانا كنت أمواعدته قبل لا تطلع معاهلكنها كسرت كلامي وخذته وإذا تبين أناديه** 
**راحت منيرة تنادي السواق** 
**منيرة : أنت أنا ما قلت لك بطلع** 
**السواق : نعم ماما*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*لينة : كذاب**منيرة : صبري : وليه طلعت**السواق : ماما لينة كلام يبي يروح سوق انا في كلام ماما في يطلع بعدنص ساعة هو كلام خلي ولي مافي يطلع هو كلام**منيرة : أذلف الحين**لينةمستغربة من هالكلام ومتى صار**ريم : كذب**منيرة : سكتي انتي إذا تكلمواالكبار يسكتون الصغار**ريم بخاطرها : هين**راحت ريم لعند الرجال تبي عمروبالصدفة لقته لوحده**ريم : عمر ألححق على خالتي لينة**عمر : وش فيها**ريم : أمك شكلها حفظت السواق كلام وخلته يتهم فيه لينة بأنها قالت له خل ماما ولي وخلنانروح السوق وهي مالها أي ذنب غير أنها أستأذنت من أبوك عمر طالبتك رح لبوك وقل لهيجي بسرعة ويوقف هالمهزلة ولا لينة راح يجيها شي**عمر : أمي !!!!!! أنزين روحيأنتي**ريم : فمان الله**عمر : فمان الكريم وخلك جنب عمتي**راحت ريم للصالةولقت الجوهرة تكلم لينة والكل ساكت**الجوهرة : عيب يا بنيتي أنا ما ربيتك علىكذا**لينة الكلمات تطيح عليها كأنها أجبال ما تتحملها والأفضع من كذا تشوفربيعتها الجازي من صف منيرة**لينة : الجازي تكلمي قولي شي تكلموا قولوا شي تراحرام الي يصير مو ذنبي أني من دون أبو يدافع عني مو ذنبي أن أمي تصدق مرت أخويوتكذبني لكن ذنبي أني أستأذنت من أخوي وعطيت هالنذلة فرصة تمسك علي شي ( بدت لينةتبكي** ) 
**الجوهرة : أحترمي مرت أخوك وتأسفي منها**الكل ما يدري مع مين يصف معلينة ولا منيرة الي معها الأدلة**شيماء : مو تقولين أستأذنتي أجل خل يجي خالدوبعدها يظهر الحق (شيماء أطالع منيرة بكره** ) 
**منيرة : وليه يجي زوجي يكفي السواقشهد وبعدين تعرفون ليه أتبلى أنا عليها شوفيها بدت تتباكا عشان تتعاطفون معاها أقولخلوني أخليكم واروح مع بنتي الجازي*
*الجازي : لا بجلس أنا هنا**لينة بصوت فيهعتاب وألم :/ لا روحي مع حماتك صدقيها وكذبيني**الجازي : لينة**منيرة : ماعليش منها أنا بروح تبين تعالي**سارة : تعالي اليازي جنبي**الجازي : إنشاءالله يمه**راحت منيرة توها رايحة الا وصوت خالد وهو يتحنحن**خالد : أحم أحم**الجوهرة : تغطوا يا بنات قرب خالد**خالد : السلام عليكم**الكل : وعليكمالسلام**لينة مسحت ادموعها**خالد : وش صاير**الجوهرة : مافيه شي**لينة : حتى في هذي ما تبون أحد يدافع عني , الا فيه يا خوي كلن تخلا عني حتى أقرب الناسلي وما بقى غير قول يرفع عني التهمة الي أتهمتني فيها زوجتك يا خوي مو أنا أستأذنتمنك عشان السواق وقلت لك أن كان فيه حد يبيه وقلت لي لا ما حد يبيه واذنت ليبالروحة مو يا خوي , يا خوي حسيت بفقدان أبوي بهاللحظة بغيته يدافع عني وياخذ بحقيمنهم لكنه ميت وما بقى لي أي أحد**خالد والحزن والألم بعيونه : لا يا حبيبتيأبوي وصانا عليك والحمدلله أنتي بتتزوجين وهم إذا تزوجتي لا زلنا ننصرك ونعاونكونحبك اما عن الي صار صحيح أنتي أستأذنتي مني وقلت روحي مع السواق ولش الحق تاخذينهمتى بغيتي من دون أذن كل مالي لش بس أنتي أمري وهذي حبة على راسك تبين أكثر من شذيوالحين ضحكي ووريني القمر لينة**لينة تمسح أدموعها وتبتسم لأخوها*
*الجوهرة : أجل ليه تقول زوجتك كذا على أبنيتي**خالد : صحيح كلام زوجتي لأنها قالت لي انهابتطلع وانا نسيت فقلت للينة وانا ناسي موضوع زوجتي*
*الجازي بخاطرها : ياين غلطتعليك يا لينة لكن والله مو قصدي ولا نويت على أذيتك كنت أمزح بالبداية لكن عمتيقلبتها جد**خالد : وين حرمة أولدي قربي جنبي خلوني أشوفكم واشبع منكم قل لا ياخذونكم أرجالكم**لم خالد الجازي ولينة والعيون تقابلت بين الجازي ولينة**الجازي : لينة أسفة والله موقصدي وانتي تعرفيني زين مو هذا معدني الغدر طالبتشسامحيني على فعل ما قصدته كان غصب عني ولا وربي ما ضنيت فيك العيبة ولا ثانية**لينة : أمسامحتش قبل لا تقولين منيرة هذي حية رقطة الله يعينش عليها طيعينيسكنوا برا انتي ووليد**خالد : وش تتساسرون عليه**لينة : ماشي يا خوي**عمر : والله أنك كبير يا بوي عرفت كيف تحلها والا على طاري أمي أنها قالت لك شذب لكنالخبرة لها دور وانتي يا أمي الله يهديك مالي غير أني أدعي ربي لك**ريم : بسبسسسس*
*عمر : هلا والله بغصن البان**ريم : وعما أستح على وجهك أهلنا جنبنا**عمر : أجل طلعي برا**ريم : أفا يا عمر كذا تقول لي**عمر : وش أسوي إذاشفت الساحرة قدامي وسحره وسحر وجها وعيونها و**......
**ريم : أقول خلني أبعد عنك بسأقول طلعت ذيب مشكور يا**عمر : يا أيش قوليها**ريم : يا يا ولا أقول أقولهالك بعدين**عمر : متى يا غصن البان فقد مللت الإنتظار والشوق قد بلغ حده متى ياغصن البان*
*ريم : طالع هذا وش يقول يا طوط طوط عجل علينا فالحنين إليكم لا يدنواعن شوقكم إلينا ونحن على الوعد ما حيينا**عمر : أه اه**شيماء : ريم وش عندكهنا**عمر تلخبط وريم تبي تصرف الموضوع**عمر : باقي أغراض لعمتي بعطيهاإياه*
*شيماء : أغراض ها أقول روح عند الرجال وانتي تعالي عاونيني على تجهيزالعشاء أبيك تروحين بيت ولدي وانتي حرمة أصيلة مو بعدين يقول طالع ماربوها أهلهاعلى السنع**عمر : حيلش فيها خليها تطلع حرمة بيت**ريم : وش دخلك أنت**عمر : ها وش تقولين أنا ولدها**شيماء / بعيد يله**شيماء وريم يضحكون على عمر اليانحاس**مرت الأيام وانقضى اسبوع ومها تسترد عافيتها أشوي أشوي ولينة منحاسة علىالأخار بس البنات مو مقصرين وياها**خلونا نترك السعودية ونروح لخليل الي كانياكل مع أخوياه**خليل : وين العزم الليلة**صاحبه : الليلة عاد فرق عن كلالليالي الليلة بروح لذيك البنت الي وريتك أياه بنجلس مع بعض لمدة يومين تعرف إجازةوانت وش بتسوي تعال معي أعرفك على وحدة تنسيك كل همومك واسمر معها وانسى روحك اشويبعدها راح تدعي لي**خليل : أتهقى بستانس**صاحبه : أفا عليك أسأل أمجر ولاتسأل خبير**خليل : خلا ص روح أنت وانا بضبط روحي ولا تنسانى مع خويتك**صاحبه : أفا عليك عز الله ما ني بذاكرك مع هالجوهرة**خليل جلس يفكر**خليل بخاطره : أنا أسوي كذا أنا أزني أخر عمري . أقول أسكت عن هالفلسفة واستمتع لو ليلة . خليلأصحا ولا أقول لك خلاص سو الي تبي لكن لا تنسى شور أبوك . أي والله أبوي قالي شي عنهالموضوع خلني أنفذه**جلس خليل يصبر ويصبر لين تجي الساعة المطلوبة ويوم جاالصباح راح للفندق يبي يشوف له وحده ودلوه الي بالفندق على الطريق**خليل : وشالسالفة كل ما أطق على وحده ألقى عندها رجال , خلنا نشوف هذي شكله خويها مشى ياسلام اليوم يومك يا بو إبراهيم**البنت** : good morning 
**خليل** : good morning do you busy 
**البنت** : no I wait you from yesterday 
**خليل استانس على كلامهاودخل الغرفة**خليل : ايش هذا كيف رضيت على روحي أدخل يه واحد ثاني بعد حسبي اللهونعم الوكيل صدق أنكم براميل أزبالة كلن يحط فيكم ويمشي لكني ما دني روحي لمستواكموجزاك الله الف خير يا يبه على نصيحتك كنت تبيني أشوف هالعالم وبعدها نفسي راح ترفضهالشي**البنت** : where are you going I love you come here 
**خليل : روحي تقلعييا بنت الكلب كأنك كنيف كلن يدخل فيه ويطلع**طلع خليل وهو متندم على الي يصير لهفي حياته لكن لازال يكابر بس مو مطول زيادة على التكيبر وراح يرجع للحق*
*خلونانروح لروز مع معاذ*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*خلونانروح لروز مع معاذ** 
**روز : معاذ أتيت بالرقم** 
**معاذ : أيه أظنه هذا رقم قومخليل بس مين بيكلم أنتي ولا أنا** 
**روز : طبعا أنا** 
**روز تكلم الجازي على جوالها** 
**الجازي جالسة مع لينة والعنود يرتبون حق العرس** 
**الجازي عن أذنكم جاني أتصالوشكله خارجي** 
**العنود : وين بتروحين كلمي هنا** 
**الجازي اطلعت برا الغرفة** 
**روز : الو السلام عليكم** 
**الجازي : وعليكم السلام** 
**روز : كيف حالك يالجازي** 
**الجازي : ابشرك بخير من معي** 
**روز : أنتي ما تعرفيني لكن تعرفين شخص عزيزعليك بغيت أكلمك عنه أعرف أن مو من حقي لكني عجزت عن الحلول وما بقى غير حل واحدوهو أنتي** 
**الجازي : شكلك غلطانة أختي** 
**روز : لا مو غلطانة أنا روز زميلة ابنعمك خليل** 
**الجازي بخاطرها: خليل ما غيره خليل والحين وليه ومين هذي أه يا خليلنسيتك لا والله إلا أحاول أتناسك لكنك بالقلب والروح والدم تجري*
*روز : الجازيأين ذهبتي** 
**الجازي : هلا روز أسفة خوفتيني على خليل وش فيه** 
**روز : خليل تغيركثير مو خليل الي تعرفونه ما أبي أقول أنتكس لكنه بأذن ربي راح يرجع وعن طريقك لأنهمن جا وهو متغيرة أحواله والسبب ما ودي أقول أنتي أعرف مالك ذنب لكن حبه لك ما ماتوهو تعب من الشوق ويحاول ينساك لكن ما قدر ومالقى غير الا صحبة السوء جروه للمعاصيأرجوك الجازي رجعي خليل لطبيعته والله أنه غالي علينا تدرين أنا كنت بجهنم لا محالةلكن بفضل ربي ثم خليل أسلمت وخليل أنسان حبوب وطيب ويحب الخير للناس ولا يرضى علىالدين لكنه بالفترة الأخيرة أختلف كثير** 
**الجازي تسمع والدمع ينزل منها** 
**الجازي : روز وقفي ذبحتيني بكلامك لكن وش أقدر أسوي وانا تعبانة نفسه كيفأعالجه وهو مرضي** 
**روز : حبيبتي تراك انتي دواه وهو دواك كلميه وراح يسمع منك كلشي انتي امري وهو بينفذ بس أختي لحقي عليه بسرعة تراه في خطر*
*الجازي : ممكنأسالك سؤال** 
**روز : تفضلي** 
**الجازي : / أنتي تحبينه** 
**روز : من دون أي شك أيهأحبه لكن مو الحب الي تظنين انا أحب أنسان ثاني قريب جنبي وخليل أعتبره أخو لي ماولدته أمي** 
**الجازي : بشري يا روز وما راح تشوفين إلا كل خير بس صبري علي عشانأكلمه** 
**روز : يله أجل مع السلامة** 
**الجازي : مع السلامة** 
**سكرت روز السماعة** 
**معاذ : روز منوا الي تحبينه هذا وقريب جنبك** 
**روز استحت : بعدين بتعرفه** 
**معاذ بخاطره : وانا الي كنت أظن أنك تحبيني** 
**جد أبله يا أخي حس أنها تحبك بسأقول قلبك مو دليلك** 
**نرجع للجازي الي من أسمعت الكلام راحت لغرفتها وسكرت علىروحها الباب** 
**الجازي والدمع ماوقف من أسمعت كلام روز : خليل يا عديل الروح , كنتأظن أني بس أنا الولهانة , لكني صحيت ولقيتك تجاوزت الوله , طفت الأراضي تبي حلودوا لعلتك , جاووك أصحاب السوء وغروك وغشوك وانت ضعيف تترجى من المسلمين العون , جروك وبهدلوك في طريق النار أخرته , لكن أطلعت لك من هي كانت ودة بشوك ملاذهبالأخير قاع لجهنم لكنك خليت هالوردة من دون شوك وبدلت مكانها من جهنم إلى دارالقرار بأذن الفرد الصمد وهالوردة الجوري أبت إلا أن تكون معها في دار الخلود وجاتتستغيث فيني على وعسى تلقى الحل عند انسانة ما نستك ثانية كل نبضة تقول خليل كل نفساشمها فيها طيبك كل الي حولي يذكروني فيك وأتاريك أمبهدلا مثلي وضايع في رياضالمحبين خليل ما راح أترك للمغوين وراح ادمر كل الأساليب الي تجمعك بهم ولو بالقولوانت يكفيك القول عشان تصحا الكلمات تخجل أمامك فانت من علمها كيف الحديث كنتتلاعبها وترقص معها تسير متى شئت وتجعلها في نحور الضالين والحين تخجل أنها تنردعليك لكن يا حبيباتي لا تخجلون هذا وقتكم تردون الدين الي على رقابكم كونوا عليهاهينين وفهموه الصح من الغلط فهذا خليل بلسم على أي جرح يبرا , راح أكلمه بس موالحينبالعرس** 
**مر أسبوع وجا اليوم المرتقب اليوم تطير العصافير وتغرد فوق كل بيت تخبرالعالم أن أحلى عروسين راح يجمع بينهم عش جميل فيه راح يتحابون ويعشقون والكل يباركلهم ويقول ربي يجمع بينكم بخير** 
**لينة : العنود لا تهدوني والله خايفة** 
**العنود : يا بنات سمعوا الي كانت متلهفا على الزواج خايفة الحين** 
**لينة: العنود واللهأني فرحانة بس خايفة لا تتركوني خليكم معاي ولا تنسون كل الي رتبناه خلوا هالليلةماتنسي*
*الجازي جالس بطرف أخر : الو** 
**خليل : الو** 
**الجازي : السلام عليكمكيف حالك خليل** 
**خليل : وعليكم السلام بخي*
*انصدم خليل** 
**خليل : أنتي الجازي** 
**الجازي : لا أنا الي تركت حبيبا على قلبي يتركني لجل أسعده ويرجع رافعا راسهوالكل مبهورا به يقول شوفوا هذا خليل هذا قدوتنا وانا أناظرهم واقول هذا حبيبي اليعفته لغيري وحبيت يكون سيد زمانه هذا خليل الجازي ما تغيره البلدان ولا الأشواق مايضعف بسب فتاة ولا تاخذه في الله لومة لائم يغار على دينه ولا يرضى الدنيه هذاحبيبي أما الي أكلمه إنسان ثاني تغير لا قالوا لي تغير لكني قلت مستحيل المعدنالأصيل ما يحلا يمكن يصيبه أغبار لكنه في وقت ينفظ الغبار ويرجع براق يذهل العالمويعمي الضاين مو صحيح خليل لا تغلطني أنا صبرت عشان ترجع لنا خليل نفسه إلا أحسنمنه أرجوك لا تخيب ظن المحبين** 
**خليل دمعة سالت من عينه كانت حارة لكنه حس أنهادموع الندمان وهالدمعة أغسلت كل الذنوب الي عليه** 
**خليل : من زمان أنتظر هالصوتوما توقت يكون في موقفي هذا لكن يا أغلى أنسان عندي بالوجود أعاهدك أني أرجع زيماكنت وراح توصلك أعلومي الزينة ومشكور على أتصالك لكن بغيت أسألك كيف حالك** 
**الجازي : من دون خليل الروح أنا بليا روح أنا هي نفسها لكن مو بروحي روحي معخليلها تهوم بالسما وترفرف بالعالي ولا أنا غلطانة** 
**خليل : إنشاء كل شي خير وشأخبار الأهل*
*الجاز ي : ما أنت أمصدق الليلة زواج لينة وهذه تتزين** 
**خليل : عطيني أياها** 
**لينة : منوا** 
**الجازي : حبيبك** 
**خليل : الو** 
**لينة : ما تقدرتصبر ما بقى شي واتشوفني** 
**خليل : يا حظ فيصل فيك اميرة زمانك** 
**لينة : قولوالله قول والله أنت خليل** 
**خليل : عشيون عيل أنا تتزوجين وتهديني** 
**لينة بدتالدمعة تسيل منها : أنتي الي تركتنا ورحت من دون احم ولا دستور بعد هذا تبينانستشيرك خلاص أحنا أمزاعلينك** 
**خليل : بالله تقدرينعلى الخصام** 
**لينة : خلنيمرة أخاصمك بس في الأخير تفوز والله أني زعلانة ليه ما جيت** 
**خليل : تعرفين ياحياتي البنات هنا وش كثرهم ولا أقدر أهدهم** 
**لينة : لا خليل يقول كذا** 
**خليل : والله الدراسة ماخذه كل الوقت لكن هانت راح الكثير وما بقى الا القليل وش أخبارمعرسنا هالله هالله فيه وهالله هالله في قومنا** 
**لينة : أيهم** 
**خليل : تبيلهيما كبرتي على هالحركات** 
**العنود : منوا يكلم** 
**الجازي : أخوك** 
**العنود : خليلهاوشها وخلها تصير مرة سنعه** 
**خليل : سمعتي العنود وش تقول** 
**لينة : أيه خليلوالله بيخترب المكياج سكر ترا دموعي حارة والمكياج مايصدق تجيه حرارة** 
**خليل : أنتي الي تحبيني وتصيحين علي** 
**لينة : هذا جزاتي أج** 
**خليل : يشهد ربي أني أحبكأكثر منك والدليل أني بسكر الحين لا تنسين سلمي على الكل** 
**خليل : سبحان اللههالمكالمة كانها دواء من رب العالمين ريحتني كثير جد ظلمت ناس كثير واولهم معاذولروز لكن برد لهم حقهم بطريقتي** 
**نترك خليل ونروح للعرس الي كان في غاية الروعةالكل فرحان وأولهم المعرس الي أمرسم وصاير أكشخ واحد لكن المنافسين وش كثر واولهموليد وعبدالرحمن ويعقوب** 
**كان الفرح على وجوه الكل وخاصة الجوهرة الي أرتاحت منحمل كبير البنات ما قصروا جلسوا يرقصون والكل يناظرهم وكل وحدة من الحريم جالس تنقيلعيالها منهم وهذا هو طبع الحريم هالأيام وش نقو لغير الله المستعان** 
**المهم جاتأم نواف تناظر في البنات وطاحت عينها على وحدة تبي تعرف أسمها** 
**أم نواف : منيرةمنوا هذي البنت** 
**منيرة : أيهم** 
**أم نواف : أم الوردي** 
**منيرة : ليه وش فيها** 
**أم نواف : والله أدخلت قلبي من شفتها وبغيتها لولدي نواف** 
**منيرة : هذي بنتي** 
**أم نواف: ماشاء الله** 
**في المسرح كانت نورة ترقص مع عائشة نورة لا بسة فستانأصفر غاية في االروعة على البرنسيسة وعائشة لا بسة فستان وردي ( لاحظواالمعنى**)
**نورة : أقول شكلها تبيك لولدها** 
**عائشة : منوا** 
**نورة : الي أتلكمأمي وأتأشر عليك** 
**عائشة : وان أفترضنا ممكن تبيك أنتي** 
**نورة : كان ودي لكنحبيبي ما يرضى وان درى قلب هالعرس على راسه** 
**عائشة : أدحيم يخوف** 
**نورة وهيتضحك : أسمه عبدالرحمن بس أنا الي أدلعه** 
**أم نواف: أجل بنجيكم عشان نخطبها** 
**منيرة : هذه الساعة المباركة بقدومكم** 
**أم نواف : فمان الله*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*كملت العائلة**العرس وكلن فرحان وجا وقت مغادرة العروسين غادروا الصالة للفندق الي بيقضون فيه**ليلة ثم بيروحون لماليزيا** 
**فيصل : كان حلم وتحقق حلم ما توقعت يكون بهالحلاة ربي**لك الحمد** 
**لينة منحرجة والحيا ماخذ مكانه** 
**فيصل : عارف أنك مستحيا لكني بروح**عنك أشوي بصلي وبجيك عاد قولي السلام عليكم ولا أي شي يا هووو يا عالم أروح أصلي**أحسن** 
**راح فيصل يصلي وهو في الصلاة أضحكت لينة** 
**فيصل بخاطره : أحلا أضحكت لي**خلني أروح أسلم عليها** 
**قطع الصلاة وراح يسلم** 
**فيصل : السلام عليكم** 
**لينة** /...........
**فيصل : السلام عليكم** 
**لينة** : ................
**رجع فيصل يكمل**صلاته** 
**لينة هم أرجعت تضحك** 
**فيصل تشقق وقطع صلاته** 
**فيصل : السلام على من**سرقت قلبي وروحي** 
**لينة** : ....................
**فيصل : قولي بس وعليكم السلام**تكفي** 
**لينة** : .................
**رجع فيصل يصلي لكنه هالمرة عصب لأن لينة**أضحكت** 
**فيصل : قسم بالله أن ما قلتي لي ليه تضحكين لتكونين أنتي بدرب وأنا بدرب**مو عدل الي تسوينه فيني أسلم عليك ما تسلمين أصلي تضحكين علي** 
**لينة تداركت**الموقف** 
**لينة :هههههه حبيبي طالع وراك شوف السهم يأشر على وين للصلاة القبلة**العكس** 
**فيصل انحرج وبعدها بداء يضجك على روحه صلا ومن ثم** 
**فيصل : لينة قربي**جنبي** 
**قربت لينة وحط يصل أيده على راسها ثم دعا** 
**فيصل : اللهم لك الحمد على**كل شيء اللهم يا حي يا قيوم لك الحمد أن زوجتني ريحانة قلبي لينة اللهم أجعلني**اسعدها واخضع لها بالقول والين لها اللهم وفق بيننا واستر عوراتنا اللهم احفظ سرنا**وادم المحبة في قلوبنا ربي بارك لي فيها وارزقني منها ذرية صالحة اللهم أمين** 
**لينة : أمين** 
**فيصل : فيصل أمين ها من بعد ما ضحكتي علي المهم قومي بدلي**وحسابك بعدين معي** 
**راحت لينة تبدل ملابسها وتفك التسريحة وامسحت هالمكياج الي**عليها بعد ماتعطرت لفيصل أطلعت من الحمام** 
**فيصل صار أمسبه : أكيد أنتي زوجتي يا**بنت الناس فيه وحدة أدخلت الحمام شفتيها ما كانت بجمالك ولا تصف جنبك حتى** 
**هنا**لينة أقفطت وعطت فيصل ظهرها** 
**قرب فيصل للينة وبدا يفرد الجدايل من شعرها لدرجة**أنه يدخل شعرها بفمه** 
**فيصل : لينة والله لو علي ما خليت مخلوق يشوفك تدرين مو**قادر أعبر بس أبي أقول لك شي واحد والله أني مغبون فيك حتي أغبن روحي أنتي زوجتي ما**شاء الله تبارك لينة احبك وبظل طول عمري أحبك لينة تذكرين أول لقاء بينا** 
**لينة** :* *أذكره كنت جريء كثير** 
**فيصل : وش تبيني أسوي أشوف حورية واسكت والله أني تخيلت**فيك هذا وانا شفت عيونك بس كيف لو شفتك أشهد أي بموت** 
**لينة : لا تقول كذا حرام**عليك** 
**فيصل : ياهوووو والله أني أسعد أنسان حبيبتي جنبي وش أبي زود ما أبي شي** 
**لينة :هههههه ذكرتني بذاك اليوم يوم تناقز في الشليه** 
**فيصل : يوم تدخلين**علينا وانتي ماسكه الشاي كانك تسوقين سيارة**
**لينة هنا تذكرت الموقف ولا حبت فيصل**يذكره لذا أستح لدرجة انها بكت** 
**فيصل : أنا غبي أنا حمار ليه أقول كذا ليه**الواحد بزواجه يتغزل بحرمته وانا أذكر ليالي ماضية لينة سامحيني مو قصدي أرجوك**فوتيها لي** 
**لينة : أكيد تنساها** 
**فيصل : أكيد** 
**بعد كذا كل شي ممنوع قوله أو**شرحه نام العروسين** 

*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووو علي القصة

والله يعطيكي العافيه ولا تطولين علينا

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## علي البحراني

قصة روعه ونحن في انتظار التكمله...
تحياتي

----------


## علي البحراني

تأخرت كثيرا...

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم بوفيصل وعلي البحراني 
عالتواصل


آسفه علي عالتأخير










صمتـ الجروح ....

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء السابع والعشرين**:
**مع زقزقة العصافير وأشعة الشمس التي تتسلسل من بين النوافذوذلك العطر الفريد الذي جعل من هذا المكان جنة الدنيا لا محالة لا صوت ولا همس الكل في سبات ولكنهم كالملكين نائمين كالطفلين بريئين كالوحة في مرقدهم تبهرك من أول نظرة لا يعكر صفو نومهم غير هذه الأشعة التي تنبئك بأمل جديد وروح سعيدة وهذه العصافير تغرد وتخبرك بموعد النهوض للعمل هي الحياة هكذا في الليل سبات وسمر وفي النهار كد وعمل لكنهم لم يصحوا من نومهم مصخوها تعبت وأنا أعبر قوموا عاد خلاص**..............
زين زين لينة حست هذه جالسة تتقلب في مكانها حتى التعبير مو حلو لكن سبحان ربي تصوروا عن جد صايرة أميرة في مكانها 
لينة تقوم من النوم وكأنها ناسية كل شيء صار أمس ومستغربة وين هي تحس روحها صاحية من حلم جميل ما ودها ينتهي لكن شتقول غير الحمدلله 
لينة : أهههه شكلي كثرت نوم وين أنا مو بيتنا هذا حسبي الله على أبليسي نسيت أن هذه الصباحية ماشاء الله تبارك الله الله يديمها نعمة لي أني أصبح على حبيب قلبي كل يوم 
(يا حظه) تدخل لينة أصابعها بين خصلات شعر فيصل وهو نايم وتداعبه بالمنديل بأذنه
لينة : حبيبي ونور حياتي قوم عاد يكفي نوم ...... فيصل الحين كلن بيجي لازم نستعد لهم حبيبي شوف أشعة الشمس واسمع العصافير كلن قام واحنا نايمين 
فيصل كان منتبه لها بس يسوي روحه نايم : كيفهم الي يبي يصحا يصحا لكن أنا خليني بحلمي وان رحتي ترا بيصير كابوس أرجوك خلينا لوحدنا وامي ولا أمك ترا ملوا منا كل يوم يشوفونا لكن أنا عبد فقير ما تهنيت فيش حتى 
قام فيصل وسحب لينة للسرير وحط عليهم الكمبل عشان كذا ما أقدر أقول وش سووو بس أنا أسمع وش يقولون 
لينة : فيصل خلاص 
فيصل : ما يكفي صبري وحدة بس جد أنك بخيلة طلعي علي
لينة : بس وحدة بعدها نقوم 
فيصل : أموووووووه 
لينة شالت الكمبل من علييهم وشعرها مخترب يبي له ترتيب 
لينة : شفت شعري أنقلب كشة 
فيصل : فديت هالشعر وصاحبة هالشعر والي خلف صاحبة الشعر خلش كذا قابل بس لا تطلعين خلش قريبة مني والله مشتاق لك كثير وما تكفي هاالساعات الي قضيتها معك 
لينة : الحين تقول كذا بس بعدين مو فارقة معك بتمل مني ولا أنت أمعبرني بكلمة غزل 
فيصل : الموت أهون علي من أني أزعلك 
لينة أزعلت من هالكلمة وحطت يدها على فم فيصل لكنه لازال يحاول يتكلم لذا ردت عليه بقبلة طويلة 
فيصل في دنيا ثانية من بعد هدية لينة له 
لينة : يا صاحبي صبري ...........
على البعد محدود
ماهو صحيح أن الصبر من صفاتي 
تدري أحبك موووت......... 
وأموت والله فيك.....
وأحبك أكثر لو.............. أحس بغلاتي 
أوعدني أن الوصل 
ماعاد أبمفقود ..........
وأوعدك لحظة . . ماتفارق حياتي
فيصل : والله أوعدك قسم بالله أوعدك طلبي أمري كل شي لك أنا لك ما يكفيك أجيب أي شي يرضيك 
لينة : أبيك أنت بس ولا أحد غيرك أوعدني فيصل أنك ما تتخلى عني ولو في أعسر الظروف تراك الحين دنيتي وما فيها أنت جنتي وناري مالي أحد غيرك أحبه ولا أعشقه أنت راس مالي بهالوجود لا تتخلى عني فديتك بروحي أدري قمت ألخبط بالكلام لكني فقدت أبوي من زمن ولا شفت أحد يحن علي غيرك أقدر أشكي لك وأبوح بالي بخاطري لك تدري ودي نسافر بعيد أجلس وياك على البحر ماحد ويانا نسمع صوت البحر وصوت النورس ياهو شعور غريب .........
فيصل: ليه سكتي بكمل لك نجلس مستلقين على الساحل ورجولي تداعب أرجولك وانتي مستحيه حيل واضمك لي (فيصل يقرب للينة يبي يمسكها ) سمعتي واحط أيدي على راسك وامسح عليه وانتي تغنين لي ( توه فيصل بينقز على لينة الا لينة كانت فطينة وقامت )
لينة : يا مكار لا تعاوده باخذ لي شور الحين وانت قوم سووو الفطور 
فيصل : هههههههههه كثري منها 
لينة : ههههههههه تدري أنك نكتة شوف شكلك وانت تضحك 
فيصل : أنا نكتة ها 
قام فيصل يبي يمسك لينة لكنها أدخلت الحمام 
فيصل : يا غناتي فتحي الباب 
لينة : ولا حتى تحلم بيها 
فيصل : أها عااااد يا معودددة 
لينة : عمري خلهم يجيبون الفطور والله جيعانة حيل 
فيصل : تدلعي وش عليك أصباحيتك بس لا تكثرين لأن كل شي محسوب لش
لينة : وش قلت حبيبي 
فيصل داخ من الكلمة : ماقلت شي أقول لش سمعا وطاعة سيدتي
نترك العروسين ونروح لبيت الجوهرة الي من جات الساعة عشرة والكل مربوش 
سلطان : وش ذا الزين وش ذا الزين ملاك على هيئة بشر 
سلطان يقولها لجدته وجنبها هيبة 
الجوهرة : هذا الكلام الي يرد الروح وين عنك بو خالد شان حش أرجولك يوم أنك تتغزل فيني 
هيبة : ما كذب ولد عمتي كأنش قمر أربع تعش اللهم لاحسد 
سلطان : جدتي لمين هالزين قولي لي مو قايل لحد 
هيبة : أكيد مافيه غيره (تنقز جدتها )
الجوهرة : حسبي الله عليكم شانكم أخرتوني قوموا جد أنكم فاظين 
راحت الجوهرة عنهم 
سلطان : يبي لنا صيدة ثانية دوري لنا وحدة ثانية ولا رجال ثاني 
هيبة : أقول خلنا نروح عند خالي عبدالوهاب 
راحو عنده وادخلوا لقوا عبدالوهاب ماسك عبدالعزيز ومها جالسة تستشور شعرها 
هيبة :السلام عليكم 
عبدالوهاب +مها +أسيل : وعليكم السلام 
سلطان : أقول هيبة وش عليك جالسة تتزينين لي يا حظي فيش
هيبة : قطع ومين قال لك لا يكون تفكر أنه لك أقول أمسك الولد زين لا يطيح 
عبدالوهاب يطالع المسرحية الي قدامه ومها ميتة ضحك 
سلطان : لا تكسرين بخاطري مو كل هذا عشاني 
هيبة : حبيبي أعرف لو أني بجلس بالبيت بلبس جلابية وبحط لك ديرومة أما لو أنه عرس بلبس أكشخ شي عندي عشان الناس تدري أني حلوة 
سلطان : وانا مايهمك رايي
هيبة : لا يا حياتي أدري فيك متولع فيني بس هم أمسك الولد زين ولا تخليه يصيح بروح العرس وبجي 
سلطان وهو ميت ضحك / أقول أزواج أخر زمن 
عبدالوهاب ولع عليهم وذليك أعرفوا أن الوضع خطير واهربوا لكن ما مداهم لأن البزخة جاتهم على ظهرهم 
هيبة : والله تعور 
سلطان : أجل أنا شقول عطاني وحدة من الي يحبها قلبك وكل هذا بسببك مين قال لك تزيدين من الحشي 
هيبة : سلطان طالع هناك هذاك عمي إبراهيم مع عمتي شيماء تعال نتبيله عليهم 
سلطان: فوقه 
راحوا لهم 
هيبة : يا حلاة هالعطر يا سلطان جد يهبل مين أمواعد من ورانا 
سلطان : لا تفضحينا جنبي مرتي الحين تسمعك وتسوي لنا دندره 
هيبة : قلي مين أمواعد شكلك أجنان والله تهبل يا حظ الي بتروح لهم من ورانا 
سلطان : وانتي صادقة يا حظهم 
شيماء أطالعهم وهي مستانسة 
إبراهيم متشقق لأنه طالع حلو 
هيبة : أشوفك فرحان عمي قصدي سلطان ولا عاجبك أنك تواعد أحد ولا زوجتك لا حياة لمن تنادي حسي زوجش أمواعد 
سلطان : الا تبين ينهد عش الزوجية مالنا سكتي ستري علي 
شيماء : لا حبايبي زوجي وانا واثقة فيه وشوفوا لكم وحدة ثانية تشككونه في زوجها وبعدين بو خليل جيكر مو حلو 
بو خليل : شنك قلبتي توك بالغرفة تقولين أني أحلى واحد بالعالم 
سلطان والضحكة فيه ومستعد للهرب : تمزح وياك وانت صدقت جد بلية هالرجال مايصدقون كلمة من حريمهم الا وصدقوا والعكس صحيح أقول شيماء قصدي هيبة لا تصدقين أنك أحلى وحدة بدنيتي وان قلتها لش تراها من ورا قلبي لا تصدقيني 
إبراهيم : شذاب يالسوسة تعال خلني أبلحك 
شيماء : أنحاشوا بسرعة 
أنحاشوا واسلموا من العقاب 
هيبة : بعد ما شبعت 
سلطان : مافيه غيرهم عمتي قمر وعمتي سارة خليني نهيضهم على بعض
راحوا بيت يوسف ولقوا سارة بغرفتها مع بو يعقوب وراحوا الغرفة الثانية ولقوا قمر لحالها جالسة لذا أرجعوا لعند سارة 
سلطان : طق طق طق 
سارة : حياكم 
هيبة : وش ذا الزين وش ذا الزين ماشاء الله تبارك الله كل هذا يطلع منك يا عمتي ولمين حق بو يعقوب
سلطان : أخص يا عمي كل هذا لك 
خجل يوسف من كلامهم وسارة هم 
سلطان : عاد يا خالي ما فيه كلمة غزل ولا مدح للقمر هذا 
يوسف : الله يقطع أبليسك بس هالشي بيني وبينها وانتوا قوموا الحين وشدخلكم بهالسوالف قوموا 
هيبة : عمتي هالله هالله بالروج ترى عمي يحبه 
أقفطت سارة ويوسف قرب جنبها مستانس على الكلام جد غبي مين قال أنه لك 
المهم خلونا نشوف المكارين وين راحو 
سلطان : السلام على القمر 
قمر : وعليكم السلام شو جايبكم هون 
هيبة : جد الي قال القمر واحد والي حوله أنجوم طالع يا سلطان وش حلاتها عمتي شوف فستانها شم عطرها أستنشقها وش رايك 
سلطان : شقول وش ما أقول حلو وغصبن عني حلو 
هيبة : لكن شو الفايدة إذا ما فيه أحد يقدر زوجها جالس يتغزل بأم يعقوب وأم أحمد هادها هني من دون غزل أقول الله لنا 
قمر غارت : ومين قال لك 
هيبة : شفتهم بأم عيني ونتي الي تتزين له ما عبرك 
سلطان : أقول هيبة ما فيه أرجال ما بقى غيري بهالزمن ولا يهمك خالتي تراش اسم على مسمى والباقي أنجوم ولا يهمش أحد أنتي أحلاهم لكن زوجش مو عادل روحي له وشوفي كيف يدلع يقول وش ذا الزين وش ذا الزين هذا القمر أقمري سارة توني أشوف القمر باكتماله وانتي مالت على حظش*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*قمر شبت وراحت صوب غرفة سارة ولقت فعلا يوسف جنب سارة يطالع فيها** 
سلطان وهيبة ميتين ضحك على الموقف 
قمر : الله لنا الله لنا شووووو مو عاجبتاك تعال أطلع فيه أشوي مو أبحلأ عيونك على ست الحسن بس 
سارة ميته ضحك لأن أعرفت أن هالشي من فعل الشياطين 
قمر : وانتي سارة نسيتي أتفأنا 
سارة : قمر حبيبتي شوفي وراك هالشياطين كيف يضحكون تراهم هم السوسة 
يوسف : لا هم مو سوسة لأني بوريهم الحين تبون توقعون بيني وبين حريم ماحد قدر عليهم تجون أنتوا يالمكارين وتخلونهم يتخالفون
قمر : لا يوسف حرام هذولا أصغار 
هيبة : أيه عمي أصغار 
يوسف : أنشعمي 
سلطان : وانت يا سلاطين وياها بس حمدوا ربكم توسطت لكم قمر 
هيبة + سلطان : قمرقمر قمر قمر 
أفرحت قمر بهالشي 
خلونا نتركهم ونروح لغيرهم
لينة وفيصل يروحون للصالة عشان الغداء وبعدها بيسافروون لماليزيا 
الجوهرة : كلولولوششششششش الف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد كلولوششششششششش 
ام فيصل : مبرووك يا عيالي والله يبارك لكم 
لينة : الله يبارك فيك 
الكل فرحان لفرح لينة وفيصل والكل يبارك لهم 
فيصل : يمه خليها والله تأخرنا على موعد الطيارة 
مريم : أشفيكم مستعجلين تو الناس
فيصل : لو علي ما جبتها لكم بس الظروف تحكم 
الهنوف : وش ذا الغزل وش عليك يا لينة 
لينة أستحت واحمرت أخدودها 
الجوهرة : شوف البنت وش صار لها 
فيصل : أجل وش الي أمحببني فيها . وينه هذا 
الجوهرة : مين بغيت يا وليدي 
فيصل : عبدالرحمن هو الي بيودينا للمطار خليني أكلمه , الو هلا عبدالرحمن وينك 
عبدالرحمن : أنا هنا عند الرجال مو كأنكم تأخرتوا على الطيارة 
فيصل : أيه عجل يا خوك مابقى وقت 
عبدالرحمن : يعقوب بيجي ويانا 
فيصل : صار بس أنتوا شغلوا السيارة 
مريم : وش صار 
فيصل يحب راس أمه وأيدها : يله مع السلامة ونشوفك على خير يا رب ,, وانتي يا عمتي فمان الله ( حبها على راسها )
الجوهرة : ما وصيك فيصل على أبنيتي هلاه هلاه فيها وهي عم ما راح تقصر وياك وبتحطك بعيونها 
فيصل : والله أزعل أن قلتي كذا تراها غالية علي واجد وما راح تصدقين أن قلت لك أنكم أعطتوني اعز ما عندكم وانا ماراح أفرط فيها 
الجوهرة : تعالي يا بنيتي خليني ألمك 
لمت الجوهرة بنتها وبدأ مسلسل الصياح 
مريم : فيصل رووح أشوي خل البنات يسلمون على زوجتك 
فيصل : أبكم ,,, يله فمان الله 
جاو البنات يسلمون على لينة الي ماهي مصدقة أنها بتهدهم لكن هذي هي مسيرة الحياة 
الجازي : ها وش أخخبار البنوتة 
لينة : أبشرك بخير والباقي بعدين مو أهني 
نورة : ليه عاد قولي لنا وش صار 
لينة : والله مو قادرة أهدكم تعالوا لموني بفتقدكم كثير 
العنود : هونيها وتهون فيه واحد بينسيش أهلش وطوايفش 
لينة :: أفا تظنين تعالي قربي 
لمت لينة البنات ثم ودعتهم وودعت أخوانها , غادروا الأحساء وراحوا لمطار الملك فهد بالدمام الي زين الحقوا على الطيارة في الوقت المحدد بفضل الله ثم سرعة بو داحم 
عبدالرحمن : يله ولا تنسونا كلموا أول ما توصلون 
لينة : مو أحنا الي نكلم الا أنت الي كلم مسرع ما وصلنا خاف على رووحك وعلى الي معاك 
عبدالرحمن : هنا الغمنده خاف على الي معاك مو خايفة علي وبعدين هذا جزاتي أبي أوصلكم بسرعة مشكور
يعقوب : شالفايدة هذا أنت بتأخرهم هنا عجل سلم 
عبدالرحمن : فيصل حيلك في عمتي مشع شعرها طقها سو الي تبي حلالك الحين بس لا تخليها تجي تقولي لأني بكمل الي سويتها 
لينة : هههههههههه شفت حبيبي وش يقولون 
فيصل : عيدي وش قلتي 
لينة : أقول شفت حبيبي وش يقولون 
يعقوب : أنزين هو تحرش فيك أنا وش ذنبي تعور قلبي كذا حظك لقيت من يقول لك حبيبي 
فيصل : هههههه عشان خويك يتأدب ولا يعاودها 
لينة : بتجي الي بتقول لك حبيبي لا تستعجل مع أنها موجودة بس أنت مو حاس
يعقوب : أشري أنتي بس عليها 
لينة : إذا جيت بعلمك من هي والحين يله بابا شكرا على توصيل مع السلامة 
ودعوا بعض وطارت الطيارة بفيصل ولينة 
خلونا نروح للجازي الي جالسة بغرفتها 
الجازي بخاطرها : الحمدلله اني سمعت صوتك من بعد طول غيابك نفسه هو صوتك قبل لا تروح ما تغير بخشونته وقوته في مواقف وهداوته في مواقف ليه كلمتك ورجعت المعانة لي ليه بس صحيح الي سويته أنت ولد عمي مهما صار بس وينه الثاني الي تزوجني ولا شفته لي زمن حتى ما عبرني ولا كلمني أكون غلطت في شي ولا ماعبرته ولا هجرته كل هذا ماسويته بس هو وينه أكلمه ولا بس له حق علي لازم أكلمه 
دقت الجازي على وليد الي عايش بدنيا ثانيه دنيا أسمها حنين حنين الي ظلمها وخلاها من بعده سلعة رخيصة لكل زبون 
التليفون يدق 
وليد : منوا الي ذكرني من بعد ما نسوني ( رفع الجوال وشاف الرقم )))) وشتبي هذي , س وش ذنبها أنا السبب لكن وش أسوي 
الجازي : الو ووو
وليد : السلام عليكم 
الجازي : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك وليد 
وليد : حالي مايسر 
الجازي ارتاعت على زوجها : وشفيك خبرني
وليد : تعبان ومتضايق ومالي خلق أحد 
الجازي : حتى أنا مالك خلقي 
وليد : كل البشر مالي خلقهم ..........(لحظة صمت ) إلا أنتي بس والله زعلان من زمان ما كلمتي وحتى لو أني قطعتك كلميني ممكن فيه شي
الجازي : ما حبيت أزعجك قلت يمكنك تبي تنفرد لحالك 
وليد : شانش حاسة فيني جد كنت أبي أنفرد لحالي أشوي ولا أكلم أحد 
الجازي : مو ممكن أعرف وش السالفة ليه أنت متضايق 
وليد بخاطره : شقول لها أقول أني أحب أنسانة ثانية وقبلك وأبيها 
الجازي / وليد وين رحت 
وليد : عزيزتي صديقي تعبان حيل بسبب سالفة صارت له وصديقي هذا من أعز أخويائي بأمريكا حب وحدة وعشقها لكن بعد فترة أكتشف أنها تكلم واحد ثاني وبعدها أنتقم منها شر أنتقام لكن المصيبة مو هنا المصيبة أنه عرف أنه هو السبب في مكالمتها لهذا الزبالة الي كان يهددها بصور صورهم فيها مع بعض لكن بعد أيش بعد ما فات الأوان والبنت ضاعت وخويي راح يموت بسبب هالشي وان مو قادر أسوي له شي الي أقدر أني أصبره وأقول لعله خير 
الجازي : ماتقدر أتصالحهم مع بعض ولك الأجر 
وليد : ياليت بس مالي حيلة المهم ما عليش من هالسالفة وقولي لي وش أخبار لينة وزواجها
الجازي : أبشرك كل شي مشى تمام زي ما خططنا 
وليد : ومتى بيجي تخطيطنا 
الجازي : لمن ترجع لطبيعتك 
وليد : ماظنيت لكن بعد مكالمتك هذي أرتحت أشوي لكن ما قلتي متى والله زهقت 
الجازي : أنت فصل وانا ألبس 
وليد : أجل لمن ترجع لينة من السفر
الجازي : بدري 
وليد : ما تجهزتي 
الجازي : خلصت كثير من الأغراض , ولا يهمك لكم أبوي وما يصير إلا الخير تامر على شي
وليد : أيه أهتمي بحالك 
سكرت الخط 
الجازي : وش ذنبه وليد يكون قلبي مع إنسان ثاني 
نترك الجازي ونروح لليلى مع زوجها في بيتهم الساعة 4 العصر
ليلى منفعله وأتصارخ : سامي لا تضعف سامي بتصل على الأسعاف 
راحت ليلى بسرعة تتصل على الأسعاف وكلمة أخوانها يجونها بسرعة 
ليلى : خالد ألحق علي سامي سامي بيموت ألحق علي 
خالد : الو ليلى ليلى ..................
جاء الأسعاف وأخذ سامي الي ماقدر يستحمل الألم كثير 
خالد : منيرة كلمي أمي والعيال وقولي لهم يجون المستشفى بسرعة سامي تعبان 
منيرة : أي مستشفى 
خالد : مستشفى الملك فهد 
منيرة كلمة الرجال وخبرتهم والكل تجمع بعد فترة قصير بالمستشفى 
الجوهرة : يا بنيتي لا تسوين في روحك كذا إنشاء الله بيقوم وبترجعون مثل أول تعوذي من الشيطان 
ليلى في عالم ثاني عالم تدري أنها بتمر فيها لكن مو بهذي الصورة 
ليلى : يمه سامي راح يمه سامي راح خلاص ما فيه أمل 
الكل متفاجئ بكلام ليلى 
ابو راشد توه واصل للمستشفى 
بوراشد : خالد وش فيه أخوي وش صار عليه 
خالد : أدعي له حالته غير مستقرة 
الدكتور توه طالع من غرفة سامي وشكله مايبشر بخير المشكلة مافي حد يبي يسأله 
الكتور : المريض سامي وين أهله 
الكل يترجى خير من الكلام 
بو راشد : سم يا دكتوور أنا أخوه*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الدكتور : كانت كلمات أخوك الأخيرة يا بو راشد هالله هالله بعيالي** 
ليلى بصوت عالي : سامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ريم : يبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه 
منال : يبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه 
خرجت الكلمات كالريح الخبيثة 
وقالت ذهب الراعي وترك الرعية 
اصمت ولا تعد قولها يا فتى 
فقد قلت قولا لا تتحمله الجبال الأبية
بدء مسيركي يا ليلى فتشجعي 
فإنكي لا تعيشين لنفسكي وكوني سخية 
بثي حنانكي والزمي فلذات كبدكي
فهم أعطش للحنان من بعد كلمة كالشظية
انقلبت المستشفى بالصراخ والبكاء لا أحد يستطيع ردعهم ولا أحد يقوى على الصمت من دون نزول ولو دمعة الكل يحب سامي وإن لم يحبوه فإن منظر ليلى يكفي للصخر كي يحن ويصرخ 
ريم : يباه ليه تركتنا يا يبه مين بيبقى لي مين يا يبه 
العنود : ريم قولي لا إله إلا الله ولا حوا ولا قوة إلا بالله 
ريم تهذي : بترجع أبوي أن قلتها أكيد يالعنود بترجعه بقولها مرة وثنتين وثلاث كملت أصياح 
شيماء : ليلى لا تسوين كذا بروحك خلي قوتك لنفسش ترى أعيال أحوج لش الحين 
ليلى : ليه يا سامي تترك علي هالحمل ليه يا سامي فارقتني من دون وداع ما أهون عليك ولا يهونون أعيالك 
نورة تصرخ : يمــــــــــــــــه منال منال ما تتكلم 
الكل سمع هالصوت وهب لمنال الصغيرة من أخوانها الي ما تنعمت بحنان أبوها كفاية 
ريم : أختي أختي تكلمي أرجوك تكلمي 
ليلى : منال حبيبتي أنا أمك تكلمي هذا أ[وك راح يجيب لك أيس كريم قومي عشان تاخذينه 
منال بصعوبة : وينه بابا قولي له ماأبي أيس كريم أبيه يرجع قولي له لا يجيب شي لي خلاص ما أبي 
أنفذت كلمات منال للجميع وحسوا بألم فظيع 
عبدالوهاب : قومي حبيبتي خلينا نروح للدكتور (يمسح عبدالوهاب دموعه )
منال : لا ما أبيك أبي بابا وينه 
بو راشد ما أستحمل كلام البنت : عطني أياها 
منال : لا أبي بابا ماما خليهم يهدوني 
بو راشد يصارخ من الحزن والوجع : تسمعون ولا لا أبوكم مات مات سامي خلاص لا تعورون قلبي زيادة سكتوها سكتوها 
ركع بو راشد على الأرض وعبدالوهاب يحاول يطيب خاطره 
ليلى : لا تصارخ على بنتي وخلوها عندي ابوها راح وما بقى لها غيري 
منال : ماما خلينا نشوف بابا 
ليلى : يله قوموا خلونا نودعه قومي ريم 
ريم /:لا أنا مو رايحه ما أقدر بس يمه سلمي عليه 
بوراشد : ما أنتي رايحه أخوي توفى ولا يصلح تدخلون عليه 
ليلى والدمع بعينه لكن صايرة فهده: مالي خص بأحد أب يأشوفه ما أصدق انه مات أب يأشوف وخر عن طريقي 
حمدان : يمه ما يصلح تدخلين 
ليلى : ما أحد له شغل فيني 
سلطان : أنا بدخل وياك يله 
بوراشد : ما تسمعون مافيه دخلة 
أدخلت ليلى مع أعيالها وحاول بو راشد يمنعها لكنها يا جبل ما يهزك ريح 
بوراشد : خالد شفت أختك 
خالد : وش أقول لك ترا الي جاها مو سهل والله أني أبي أشوفه لكن ما أقدر أخوك مثل أخوي وأكثر ما أدري كيف بيكون حالنا من دونه 
أدخلت ليلى مع أعيالها لكنها أول ما شافته أرتاحت يوم شافته يبتسم وهو مرتاح 
ليلي تمسك الحاجز مال السرير بكل قوتها تحس أنها تتقوى فيه 
ليلى : منال شفتي بابا مرتاح ويبتسم خلينا نخليه نايم 
منال : أنا أبي أنام معاه روحوا وإذا حا بجي معاه 
ليلى : ماما لا تقولين كذا أزعل خلينا نروح 
منال : روحي أنتي وخلني 
ليلى مو قادرة تستحمل أتركت منال مع أبوها وأطلعت 
عمر : وينها منال 
ليلى : تقول ......تقول (تهد الصيحة ) تبي تجلس مع أبوها يمه وينش تعالي لميني يمه 
جات الجوهرة تلم بنتها 
هيبة عمر بدخل على منال وبجيبها 
عمر : روحي 
راحت هيبة لمنال لقتها مع أخوها سلطان بالغرفة 
منال : أوششششششش لا تطلعين صوت بابا نايم وان صحا بيزعل 
هيبة مو مستحملة تشوف صديقتها كذا : منال خلينا نطلع ونخليه يرتاح 
سلطان يشوف الموقف وكله حزن على أبوه وعلى أخته 
منال : لا هيبة أنتوا روحوا وأنا بجلس مع أبوي يمكن يبي شي 
هيبة مو مستحملة صديقتها تعيش بعالم ثاني : منال أبوش مات عمي مات 
منال بعصبية : كذابة أبوي مامات أبوي نايم 
سلطان : منال أبوي مات خلينا نطلع وهو يرتاح 
منال تهجم على هيبة صديقتها وتضربها وتروح لأخوها وتضربها 
منال : أنتوا كذابين أنتوا كذابين أبوي مات مات مــــــــــــــــات 
تلوي على هيبة وتبكي معاها وهيبة تبكي وسلطان يبكي طلعوها ن الغرفة واتركوا سامي لوحده بالمستشفى جاء اليوم الثاني وادفنوا سامي كان العزاء ببيت سامي مضت ثلاثة أيام كانت ثقيلة على النفس فيها بكى ونحيب ونياحة كل شخص تذكر فيها إنسان متوفي عزيز على قلبه بكى عليه 
في اليوم الرابع من وفاة سامي كانت ليلى جالسة مع أخوانها ومعاهم بناتها 
يوسف : وش قلتي يا ليلى وين بتجلسين 
ليلى : ما يبي لها كلام بجلس ببيتي هنا وماني متحركة 
خالد : مايصير كذا تجلسين لحالك 
ليلى : معاي أعيالي وأمي بتجلس وياي لأن لينة تزوجت وما بقى لها أحد بالبيت 
خالد : كل شي تكلمي فيه إلا جلست أمي معاش أمي بتجلس وياي بالبيت والأمر أنتهى وأنتي كيفش أعيالش يبي لهم مين يداري عليهم وانتي حرمة وش بتسوين لحالك 
ليلى : هالحرمة من زمان متحملة مشاغل البيت هالحرمة عندها أعيال بيوقفون وياها 
خالد : كيفش المهم أنا أترخص وعلى فكرة وش بتسوين بقضية الورث والشركة 
ليلى : كل شيء على ماهو عليه وراح تكون أنت النايب عني وعن أعيالي في كل بوكلك وكالة عامة 
خالد : براحتك الي تشوفين صح سويه مانتي صغيرة أنعلمها الصح من الخطاء 
مشى الكل وما بقى غير ليلى وأعيالها وعمر وهيبة 
عمر : عمتي مو محتاج أوصيك أي شي تبينه أمري بس أنتي وراح أسويه لك 
هيبة : كيفش منال 
منال : إنشاء الله أحسن هيبة ............ سامحيني على الي سويته لش بالمستشفى والله غصب عني 
هيبة : الحين بزعل أنا أزعل من صديقتي وحبيبة قلبي 
سلطان : ليتنا أمصورين الي سويتيه فينا كلن عرفتي كيف ضربش يعور 
منال : هاااااا قلت لكم أنسوا 
سلطان : خلاص يالغالية نسيت 
قام عمر واخته وودعوا ليلى والعيال 
مر أسبوعين والكل متضايق على وفاة سامي حتى أن لينة ما خبروها ولا خليل عشان ما ينزعجون*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثامن والعشرون*
*في أمريكا الساعة الرابعة*
*خليل : ليه كذاحالي ليه ماتواضعت لهم على الأقل هم الي أسندوني وعاونوني وخلوني صديقهم من دون سابق معرفة يا أخي قدم أشوي من التنازلات ولاهو ناقص منك شي إلا بيزيد , أتهقى كذا جد معاذ وروز من خيرة الأصدقاء الي عرفتهم يكفي خوفهم علي , لازم أكلمهم وأصالحهم وهم أسوي الي هم ما سووه .

راح خليل لمعاذ الي كان جالس مع روز في الشقة
يدق جرس الباب 
روز : أنت منتظر أحد 
معاذ : لا , بروح أفتح الباب
فتح معاذ الباب وتفاجئ أن خليل هو الي كان على الباب لأنه عنده مفتاح 
خليل : السلام عليكم 
معاذ : وعليكم السلام 
خليل : أنت ما تستحي , وش الي تبيه مني القة وهديتها لك والصداقة فضيتها وروز خليتها لك أشبع منها 
معاذ عصب على الكلمة الأخيرة 
معاذ : أنت ما تستحي تقول كذا على هالإنسانة الطاهرة 
خليل : أنا ماقلت شي , وبعدين قول لي من عطاك الحق تتصل على أهلي وتخبرهم 
معاذ خاف من هالكلمة 
معاذ : كنت أفكرك أعقل من كذا بس صرت العكس تماما حبيت أرجع منك خليل الأولي
روز توها داخلة عليهم وهم بالمشادة 
روز : السلام عليكم خليل 
خليل : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك 
خليل يبي يغيض معاذ
روز : الحمدلله 
خليل : والله مشتاقين لكم 
روز :وأحنا أكثر 
معاذ: كذا على طووول سامحتييه المشكلة مو أنتي الغلطانة أنا الغلطان الي عطيتكم وجه...................... سلام
طلع معاذ لكن خليل مسكه بقوة 
معاذ : وش تبي بعد بعد كل الي سوييته تبي تضربني قوول 
خليل : معاذ لا تزعل مني تراني كنت بعالم ثاني الحمدلله أني طلعت منه وأحب أني أشكرك أنت وروز على الي سويتووه معي وأبشركم تراني خليل الأولي وإنشاء الله أحسن وهالكلام من زمان لكن حبيت أتأكد أول من نفسي والحمدلله تأكدت أني هو نفسه خليل 
معاذ باين بعيونه الفرح : قووووووووول والله خليل 
خليل : والله وش تبي بعد 
معاذ عانق خليل عناق حار 
خليل : معاذ أرجوك يكفي بعدين فيه ناس بيزعلون ويغارون 
معاذ : منوا 
خليل : روز
روز تسمع ومندهشة من الي يصير 
معاذ رجع له الحزن 
خليل : وش فيك , راح تغار مني أني ألمك وهي لا 
الكل مو فاهم شي
خليل : أقول بلا تغيبي أنتوا تحبون بعض وكل واحد منكم مو قادر يوصل هالأحساس خلوني أكون أنا الموصل , روووز ترا معاذ يموت بشي أسمه روووز ويحبك كثير ( معاذ أستحا من كلمة خليل) وأنتي لا ترووحين بعيد وكافي مستحى تراش تحبينه موووت بس هو أبله مو قادر يخطو خطوة وحدة قدام 
معاذ يطالع روووز ويبي إجابة السؤال الي بعينه 
خليل : روووز أستحي على وجهك وجاوبيه صح أو لا 
روز بكل حياء منها نزلت راسها إشارة على الموافقة 
خليل : لا قوليها 
رووز : ................... أنا أحب خليل ............كأخوا لي أما معاذ فحبه غير 
معاذ موقادر يفرح مايدري وش يسوي: أخيرا ياروز قليتيهاأحبك يا معاذ
خليل : أخيرا ألتم الشمل يا حبايبي أهم شي أكون أول المعازيم للعرس 
روز : خليل توقف أني أخجل 
معاذ : سمعت وش قالت لك توقف أنها تخجل 
اكل قام يضحك 
خليل : بهذي المناسبة أنا عازمكم على العشاء الليلة 
معاذ : لا والله عيب علي أن قبلات والله أنه من أفرح الأيام لي يوم أشوف حبيبتي وخليل فرحانين وأنا هم فرحان لذا قررت يكون العشاء علي 
خليل : زين عشان أحافظ على فلوسي
ننتقل من أمريكا إلى السعودية بيت ليلى الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا
ليلى : وأنت وين كنت تراني تعبت وياكم 
حمدان : أنا مو صغير الحين تحاسبيني أنا كبرت وصرت رجال البيت 
ليلى: بتم طول عمرك صغير في أنظري يا ولدي أنا مو أعاتبك ولا أحاول أترأس عليك تذكر أنك الكبير بالبيت وعليك مسؤليات كبيرة لازم تكون هنا وتحس بأن أبوك مات يعني الظروف أفرقت 
حمدان : تعبت من هالكلام بالليل والنهار يعني خلاص أنتهت الدنيا مانفرح ولا نستانس 
سلطان : لا طول صوتك على أمي 
حمدان : أنت مالك شغل أنا وأمي نتكلم كيفنا
ليلى : خلاص أنت وياه أحترموا أمكم الهي أنا 
ريم : أمي خلاص حمدان مو عايدها 
حمدان : الا بعيدها وبعيدها وبعيدها والحين مع السلامة بطلع مع الربع 
طلع حمدان وليلى تناديه : حمدان حمدان ............... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وش سويت بدنيتي عشان يصير لي كذا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
ريم : أمي لا تصيحين ترانا جنبك وحمدان راح يرجع لا تخافين 
ليلى : أنا ما أصيح على أخوك لكن الهم كبير علي الله يعيني وأدي مهمتي يالله سهل
ننتقل لماليزيا ونشوف حال المتزوجين وهم على أبهى وأروع جنة على الأرض
لينة : حبيبي وش رايك نرجع للسعودية 
فيصل : مليتي بسرعة 
لينة : لا والله بس أحس ان شي صاير ,لأن أهلي كل مايكلمون أحس أنهم يخشون علي شي 
فيصل : والله كيفش مابقى لنا هنا غير أسبوع خلينا أنقضيه ثم نرجع للسعودية مع أن لاحقين كان ودي نلف الدنيا كلها 
لينة : لا فييصل عفية خلنانرجع بدري
فيصل : تامرين أمر والحين وين تبينا نتعشى 
لينة : الله يديم النعمة هذا أكل حامض حلو ولا حلو الله يديم النعمة 
فيصل : يا حلات هالأكل لي وأبيك بعد تتعلمين منهم كيف يطبخونه 
لينة : ده بعدك يا حبيبي
فيصل : والله كثير هالشي علي ماكنت أمنى كذا كان طموحي أن تجيني وحدة حلوة وطيبة تحبني وأحبها أما أنتي تعديتي الحدود كل أشوي تقولين حبيبي ولا حياتي ولا ولا الكثير من هالكلام ولا أحس أنه لغة مطنعة الا حقيقة لازم أأمن فيها حبيبتي خفي علي ترا قلبي أرهيف ما يستحمل هالحب كله 
لينة : يا صاحبي لاتزعل من الحين ورايح بقول لك ياضياء أعيوني 
فيصل : وش أسوي لك كلك على بعض عسل وان كان حبيك عسل لا تاكله كله


بعد مضي أسبوع بالظهران يوم الأحد الساعة 5العصر 
حنين : أنت ماتستحي وش تبي أزيادة كل الي خذته مني ولازلت طماع ياخي خاف ربك
الرجل : سمعتي الكلام لو ما جيتي الليلة راح تجي الصور لأبوك وأنتي عارفة وش بيصير أن جات 
حنين : لا ألا أبوي لا أرجوك أسوي الي تبي الا هالشي
الرجل : يابنت الكلب سمعتي راح تجين غصب عنك وانتي تدلين الأستراحة 
حنين : ........................... مافيه حل ثاني أرجوك تبي أفلوس أعطيك بس خلاص أنا تبت
الرجل : تبتي ههههههههه هذاك أول لازمخ أما الحين لا وألف لا والحين روحي تسنعي عشان الليلة سلام ياكلبة 
سكر التليفون وبعدها سكرت كل الأبواب قدام حنين وجلست تصيح 
حنين : ليه كذا يارب بعد ما أتوب يصير لي كذا وش أسوي لك يا يعقوب حبيت أتوب من هالشر لكن الشر مو راضي ................ يعقوب أيه يعقوب لازم أكلمه والحين 
تدق حنين على يعقوب الي كان توه طالع من الجامعة وبيروح لغرفته يرتاح 
يعقوب : منوا بعد بعد هاليوم الطويل , غريب هالرقم ........ألو 
حنين : الو السلام عليكم 
يعقوب : وعليكم السلام 
حنين : أكيد أنت مو عارفني لكني أعرفك زين أنت يعقوب صح 
يعقوب مستغرب : أيه من أنتي 
حنين : أنا أنسانة حبت تتوب وكانم سبب توبتها أنت لكن الشر لازال يلاحقها يعقوب أرجوك فكني من هالشر والله بنتحر أرحم لي من هالدنيا الي ماترحم 
يعقوب : أختي لو سمحتي لا تصيحين عشان أفهمك وبعدين لو سمحتي وش أسمك 
حنين : مو لازم تعرف أسمي ولا يهمك هالشي
يعقوب : لو سمحتي أنا مايهمني هالشي ولا تهميني أنتي أن كنتي تظنين فيني شر والحين مع السلامة 
سكر يعقوب الخط 
حنين ببكاء مرير : حتى أنت مو راضي تفهمني ليه ليه 
يعقوب : وش سويت أنا من كلمه زعلت , وش دراني أنا بقصدها يارب سهل علي لازم أكلمها 
يدق يعقوب على رقمها 
حنين : أرد ولا ما أرد يمكن يبي يهزئني أستاهل أنا كل الي يصير
يعقوب : الو 
حنين : وش بغيت بعد 
يعقوب : أسف أختي ادري كنت عصبي بس عذريني 
حنين :أنا الي أسفة واسمي حنين وبذكرك كيف عرفتك ,تذكر ذيك الليلة الي جيت وحميت بنت في الخبر من براثن وأنياب الحيوانات 
يعقوب : تذكرتك حنين سمي وش بغيتي
حنين :يعقوب مو راضي يهدني ذاك الرجال لازال يهددني بالأشرطة الي معاه والصور 
يعقوب : أيه
حنين : ويبيني أجيه الليلة عند استراحتهم عشان عشان ( بكت حنين )
يعقوب : حنين لا تصيحين وقولي الحمدلله على كل شي وكل مشكلة لها حل
حنين : كل مشكلة ..... الا مشكلتي طلبتك يعقوب ساعدني 
يعقوب : حنين جاتني فكرة بس بغيت أعرف وين أستراحتهم وعندي سؤال هل يشربون الخمر او مخدرات أو أي شي ممنوع 
حنين : كل الي قلته موجود وعندهم أشرطة بنات غوووهم بكلامهم المعسول
يعقوب : حلو خلاص لقيت حل
حنين : وشو الله يبشرك بالخير
يعقوب : بنداهمهم مع الشرطة في الليل والشرطة إذا شافت الي عندهم راح تسجنهم 
حنين : لا يعقوب خوفي أنفضح لا يعقوب أستر علي الله يستر على أهلك لاتسوي كذا لا ( أرجعت حنين تصيح )
يعقوب أدمعت عينه على حال حنين 
يعقوب : حنين حبيبتي لا تصيحين والله ربي أن كان يدري صدق توبتك راح يحميك بس أنتي أدعي لنا عشان نطب عليهم متلبسين 
حنين : مشكور يعقوب والله ماأدري لولك وش كنت بسوي 
يعقوب : الحين بغيتك تعلميني وين الموقع 
حنين : صعب ما أعرف أدليك كذا 
يعقوب : ممكن شغله تقدرين تجين مع سواقكم وتدليني الموقع*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*حنين :أيه عادي وانت موو من النوع الي ماينوثق فيه** 
يعقوب خلاص موعدنا بعد المغرب عند الكورنيش لا عند جامع مكة بالخبر عرفتيه 
حنين : أيه تم 

يعقوب : شكله مافيه راحة اليوم خلني أروح للشرطة ولاأقول ليه ما أروح للهيئة أهم أدرى بهالسواليف وراح يساعدوني 
راح يعقوب للهيئة وخبرهم بالخبرية وهم خذوا جميع الخطوات للقبض على هالمجرمين وفهمهم بالسالفة من الأول للأخير

راح يعقوب للموعد الي بينه وبين حنين 
حنين : وش فيه تأخر كذا 
يعقوب يدق على جوال حنين 
حنين : هذا هو ... الوو يعقوب وينك 
يعقوب : أنا عندي سيارة سوداء شفتيها 
حنين : أيه أحنا سيارتنا الهوندا الأسود 
يعقوب : شفته يله أمشوا الحين 
مشت السيارة ودلوا يعقوب الموقع 
حنين : يعقوب بتكون وياهم 
يعقوب : أيه عشان أضمن حقك وأجيب لك كل شي مختص فيك بس لا تنسين دعاك 
حنين : يالله يارحمن يحفظك من كل شي سوء ويرزقك ببنت الحلال الي تستاهلك وعطيك على قد نيتك 
يعقوب : أمين 
أمين يله سلام
نترك يعقوب أشوي ونروح لعبدالوهاب الي كان شارد مع طفله عبدالعزيز 
مها : أشوي أشوي على الولد 
عبدالوهاب : خليني أعلمه المرجلة ويكون شديد 
مها : عبدالوهاب ما أتلاحظ شي 
عبدالوهاب : وش 
مها : يد عبدالعزيز اليسار صغيرة والثانية كبيرة 
عبدالوهاب : يتهيئ لك ....أشوف ........... تدرين كلامك صح الله يستر بكرة بوديه المستشفى ونشوف وش بيصير
خلونا نروح للأحساء بيت خالد الساعة الحين التاسعة 
نورة : كيف صاير على البعد , وانا عمري ما نسيتك ولا صبرت على بعادك , حبيبي شفت فيني شي يعيبني , سمعت عني قولا ينسيك منو أنا , حبيبي ليه الجفا والقطاعة , تذكر أني أنثى محدودة التصرف والفعل , تذكر أن فيه من يترياك كل يوم وكل ساعة وثانية , عجل علينا دام حبنا لكم موجود ولا تطيلون البعاد , أبسألك ما جاء يوم بفكرك ولا بعقلك ولا بقلبك أنك أشتقت لي مثلي يوم أني أشتاق لك , جيت يوم سمعتني أحلى كلاما تهواه نفسي , حبيبي تعبنا وتعبت عيونا من البكاء نتحرى قدومك كل يوم حبيبي حبيبي فقدناك 
هيبة : الله الله تدرين حبيبتي كأنك جولييت ولا أقول لك أنتي ليلى ولا أقول لك أنتي نورة وش ذا النغم وش ذا الهمس الشفاف البريء بس حسافة ليت الرسايل توصل لأصحابه ولا بكذا بس ليتهم وهم يقروونه يسمعون صوتنا واحنا نقراها 
نورة : هيبة سكتي دام النفس عليش راضية 
هيبة : بقول لش شي بس عجلي على عمرك قبل لايصير المعلوم 
نورة : وش فيك 
هيبة : لحقي على عمرك وتحركي ترا الوقت قصير والساعات من الحين بتمشي بسرعة 
نورة : تكلمي وش فيك 
هيبة : تدرين الي جاتنا اليوم من هي 
نورة : لا والله 
هيبة : الي جاتنا هي أم نواف تدرين وش تبي 
نورة : أرجوك هيبة تكلمي بسرعة 
هيبة : أم نواف تبيك حق ولدها نواف
نزل الخبر على نورة مثل الصاعقة 
نورة : هيبة أنتي متأكدة من الخبر يمكنك سمعتي خطاء ولا سمعتي تبي تخطب وحدة ثانية 
هيبة : لا قالت تبيك حق ولدها والكل يدري أبوي وأمي وعبدالله باقي وليد 
والحين أنتي تدرين
نورة : أنتي تستهبلين ولا ما يدروون أني أبي عبد................ (بدت نورة تبكي )
هيبة : وش فيك أنتي الناس تفرح وانتي تصيحين 
نورة : أنتي ما تفهمين أنا ما أبي أتزوج 

في هذي الأثناء كانت الهيئة ويعقوب يداهموون الأستراحة 
وكانت حنين تراقب هالشي من بعيد عشان ماحد يحس وتتطمأن على يعقوب
يعقوب : ها كلا مستعد وكل منكم ماخذ وضعيته 
الشباب : أيه 
يعقوب : سموا بسم الله وبعدها راح نقتحم المكان 
..........
أقتحموا الهيئة المكان واولهم يعقوب الي شاف شي يخبل العقل لقى شباب ماسكين لهم بنت في عمر الزهور والشباب يعذبونها وكل واحد منهم سكران ولا يدري وين الله حاطه بس من شاف الشباب الأقتحام كلا حاول يهرب يعقوب لحق واحد هرب والبقية الهيئة أضبطوهم بجرمهم 
يعقوب : وقف 
الرجل يهرب لكن في الأخير وقف وكانت معه سكينة يبي يضرب فيها يعقوب 
يعقوب : أستسلمولا بتشوف شي مايسرك 
الرجل : راح نعرف منوا الي بيضحك بالأخير 
قام العراك بين الأثنين والسكينة طاحت بالأرض لكن في النهاية جات ليعقوب ضربة قوية بالسكين في رجله بعدها الرجال هرب لكن الحمدلله كانت الشرطة محاوطة المكان وأمسكوه ويعقوب طلب له الأسعاف يجي ياخذه
يعقوب : شباب شيلوا كل شي وحفظوهم بالهيئة لا تخلون شي هنا 
نقل يعقوب بالأسعاف للمستشفى 
حنين شافت الأسعاف وخافت من هالشي وعلى طول كلمت يعقوب
حنين : الوا يعقوب
يعقوب يقاوم الألم : هلا حنين مبروك مبروك 
حنين : يعقوب منوا الي تعور أرجوك قلي كل هذا بسبتي 
يعقوب : ما عليش كل شي بخير 
حنين : حلفتك بالله تجيني الحين أنا جنب الأستراحة 
يعقوب : حنين ما أتفقنا على هالشي 
حين : يعقوب قول لي منوا الي بالأسعاف عساه الكلب ذاك 
يعقوب : لا مو هو الشباب مسكناهم وهم رايحين للشرطة الحين 
حنين : أنزين منوا الي بالأسعاف 
يعقوب : حنين ممكن أطلب منك شي 
حنين : أنت تامر مو تطلب
يعقوب : حنين حافظي على روحك ولا تجلسين لحالك شوفي لك صاحبات خيرات لأنك من دون رفقة ماراح تقوين وتتقوين بالأيمان والحين روحي لبتكم على طول وتأسفي لأبوك وأمك وأن أستدعى الموقف أبكي جنبهم وحسسيهم أنك محتاجة لهم وهم ماراح يقصرون معك يله فمان الله 
حنين : فمان الله 
سكرت الخط 
حنين : ليت في العالم منك أثنين يالله يحفظك 

مرت الليلة ويعقوب بالمستشفى مصاب برجله ويبي له عملية 
يعقوب يتصل على عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : منوا الي يبي يصحيني من الصبح بدري يا أخي مايمدي نتهنى بيوم أبريك من هالجامعة ....لكن هذا يعقوب وش يبي هالدعلة ......... الو هذا وقت تتصل فيه علي
يعقوب : أعصابك أعصابك السلام عليكم 
عبدالرحمن : وعليكم السلام 
يعقوب : عبدالرحمن : أنا بالمستشفى الحين وراح يسوون لي عملية بعد أشوي أرجوك لا تعلم أهلي ماأبي أحد يدري أوكييه 
عبدالرحمن : من جدك تتكلم أنت تراني مو رايق للتريقة 
يعقوب : ما أنت أمصدق تعال للمستشفى وراح تشوفني المهم العملية الساعة تسعة الصباح 
عبدالرحمن : أنزين خلاص بجيك أشوي تبي شي أجيبه لك 
يعقوب : أيه غيار لي ومو مشكلة تقول لأهلك 
عبدالرحمن : صار 
..............
عبدالرحمن : أجل خلنا ننام أشوي وإذا جات عشر رحنا له 
...............
نورة جالسة لحالها بالصالة وما هي عارفة هالمصيبة هل بتنتهي أو بتم لكن كيف تتم وهي تحب عبدالرحمن وش بتسوي ؟
نورة : يارب من وين جات هالمصيبة وهذي مالقت غيري عشان تخطبها حق ولدها
وش بيسوي عبدالرحمن أن درى ........لالا لالا لالا ...ماراح يسوي مثل أخوه كيف يسوي كذا ويتنازل عني مايسويها ماأصدق بس وش بيصير ومين أكلم 
في هذه الأثناء كانت منيرة أتكلم بو وليد بالموضوع 
منيرة : بو وليد وش قلت على كلام أم نواف 
خالد : والله ماأدري وش أقول الولد ممتاز ولا يتفوت لكن يمكن أخواني يبون البنت وهم أقرب لها من غيرهم وأحق من غيرهم لازم أكلمهم 
منيرة : مو لازم الولد زي ماقلت زين وخلنا نوافق 
خالد : بنت ألف من يتمناها وأخواني لازم أسألهم 
منيرة : خير كلمهم بس عجل لنا 
خالد : خير خليني أروح للشركة وهناك بكلمهم 

عند الساعة عشرة صحا عبدالرحمن مرتاع : الله يستر هذا مو حلم هذا كابوس....... أووووووه نسيت يعقوب بالمستشفى خلني أقول لأمي 
قام عبدالرحمن ولبس ملابسه ثم راح لأمه الي كانت توها جاية من عند الجيران*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن: لبسي بسرعة** 
شيماء : وش فيك وين بتودينا بهالقايلة 
عبدالرحمن : أمي بقول لك شي مو تسوين لي هنا مناحة ترا يعقوب ولد عمي بالمستشفى وهو الحين والله العالم بالعمليات 
شيماء مو متصورة كيف ولدها يتكلم بهالبرود 
شيماء : ولد عمك بالمستشفى وانت جالس تتكلم (انفعلت ) يله بسرعة خلنا نروح بعدها كلم عمامك 
عبدالرحمن : ماقلت لك لا تنفعلين 
شيماء : أقول بتوديني ولا أروح بتكسي
عبدالرحمن : أمي أخر عمرها تركب تكسي
راح عبدالرحمن وشيماء للمستشفى وهم في الطريق 
شيماء تتصل على إبراهيم 
شيماء : الو 
إبراهيم : هلا بأم خليل كيف حالك 
شيماء : أبشرك بخير المهم تعال المستشفى هناك يعقوب أتعيبين أشوي ولا تخاف هو بخير 
إبراهيم : خلاص خير بكلم عبدالوهاب و بنجي
شيماء : يله سلام 
عبدالرحمن : يمه ليه قلتي لهم الولد مايبي أحد يدري 
شيماء : وقت الي صار مايبي أحد يدري بس دام أنه بالعمليات لازم يدرون وبعدين إذا طلع وشافنا راح يرتاح كثير 
عبدالرحمن : صرتي دكتورة نفسية 
شيماء : وانا أحسن من دكتورة نفسية 
كملوا سوالفهم لين ما أوصلوا للمستشفى 
في المستشفى كان جوال يعقوب يرن ولا فيه أي أحد عشان يرد عليه 
دخل عبدالرحمن وشيماء الغرفة على رنة الجوال 
عبدالرحمن : الله يهديه يترك جواله كذا من دون مايحطه في مكان أمين 
شيماء : أنزين رد أنت بعدين تفلسف
عبدالرحمن بصوت واطي : من هذي أسيرة الدموع . الووووو
حنين : السلام عليكم 
عبدالرحمن : وعليكم السلام 
حنين : مو هذا جوال يعقوب 
عبدالرحمن : أيه أختي بس هو الحين بالعمليات وإنشاء الله راح يطلع 
حنين كأن هم ثقيل حل عليها 
حنين : أخوي بأي مستشفى هو 
عبدالرحمن : في مستشفى ********* 
طوط طوط طوط 
عبدالرحمن : خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى هذا جزاتي أقول لش
شيماء : وانت ملقوف ليه قلت لها ومين هذي
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : أي والله من هذي 
شيماء : عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : والله ما أدري يمه ممكن أخته 
شيماء : ما علينا رح أسأل على يعقوب بسرعة 
عبدالرحمن : صار .......... يووووه فاتتنيي 
شيماء : وشو
عبدالرحمن : عمتي لينة بتوصل اليوم ولازم أروح أستقبلهم 
شيماء : متى بتوصل 
عبدالرحمن : العصر إنشاء الله
شيماء : باقي وقت والحين رووح 
راح عبدالرحمن يسألعلى ولد عمه وقالوا له باقي له ساعة ويطلع لأنه توه داخل للعمليات 
في الجنب الأخر حنين تصيح 
حنين : ليه يا ربي كذا الرجال الي يبي يحميني دخل المستشفى وغيره نجى ,,, أستغفر الله العظيم الله يشفييك والله والنعم فيك حتى يوم أنك بالأسعاف رديت علي ولاقلت أنك أصبت الا قلت لي أهتم بروحي ياحظ الي بتاخذك والله ( تضرب راسها ) وش فيني أنا قمت أخربط ياحظ الي بتاخذها والحين يبي لي أزورك بالمستشفى بس خوفي من أهلك وليه أخاف مو أمسويه أنا شي غلط , بس هم أهله لو دروا وش بيقولون مافيه الا أروح له تالي الليل 

إبراهيم بالشركة ينادي أخوه عبدالوهاب 
إبراهيم : عبدالوهاب وينك تعال بغيتك 
عبدالوهاب : الحين الحين 
إبراهيم : ايه الحين الحين 
جاء عبدالوهاب لإبراهيم 
عبدالوهاب : السلام عليكم 
إبراهيم وعليكم السلام ترا يعقوب بالمستشفى تعبان ويبي لنا نروح له 
عبدالوهاب : وش يبي لنا يله قوم الحين 
راح عبدالوهاب المستشفى مع إبراهيم 
عبدالوهاب : هلا عبدالرحمن وش صار على يعقوب 
عبدالرحمن : لا زال بالعمليات باقي له ربع ساعة 
إبراهيم : عمليات ما تدري وش فيه وليه جاء هنا 
عبدالرحمن : علمي علمكم كلمني وقالي أنه بالمستشفى ويقول أنه بخير 
عبدالوهاب : الله يستر 
إبراهيم : أجل وين أمك 
عبدالرحمن : غرفة يعقوب رقم 232
إبراهيم : بروح له وانتوا طمنوني
راح إبراهيم عند شيماء
بعد ربع ساعة من الأنتظار الطويل طلع يعقوب من غرفة العمليات وكان مستيقظ لأن العملية كانت موضعية من دون بنج كامل
عبدالرحمن : هلا بو يوسف
يعقوب : هلا تراني تعبان ومالي خلق مزحك وبعدين ماقلت لك لا تقول لاحد
عبدالرحمن : ماشفت أحد أنت للحين
دخل يعقوب الغرفة وهو على السرير والنيرس طلعت شيماء وإبراهيم من الغرفة عشان يعدلون الغرفة
أنتهى ترتيب الغرفة ودخل الكل
شيماء : حمدلله على السلامة إنشاء الله أنك بخير
يعقوب : لا الحمدلله بخير والف عافية بس ليه عذبتوا روحكم جايين هنا 
شيماء : أفا يا يعقوب إذا ما جينا ليعقوب بنجي حق مين 
عبدالرحمن : مالك كلام على شيماء الحين وبتعذرني
يعقوب : أحسابك بعدين أنت 
إبراهيم : ياه خلوني أسلم على ولد أخوي
سلم إبراهيم وعبدالوهاب على يعقوب وجلسوا
في هذي الأثناء العنود تو واصله من الكلية 
العنود : يأهل البيت أين أنتم يامسلمون ياهوووو مافيه أحد شكله , أمي أمي أم العنود وينك 
جمانة وفيهاالصيحة : العنود كاني أهني 
العنود : بسم الله عليش وش فيك ليه خايفة وتصييحين 
جمانة : أمي بالمستشفى مع عبدالرحمن 
العنود خافت من الوضع : وش تقوليين أنتي ومين قال لك 
جمانة : خديجة تقول كذا
العنود : خديجة خديجة 
خديجة : نعم ماما 
العنود : وين أمي 
خديجة : فيه روووح مع عبدالرحمن المستشفى هو كلام 
العنود : خلاص بكلمهم وبشوف
تتصل العنود على أمها 
في المستشفى 
شيماء : وهذي شكلها العنود ............ شفتوا قلت ......الووو
العنود : السلام عليكم عسى ماشر وش صاير
شيماء : الله يعيني على الردود وعليكم السلام وإنشاء مو شر وولد عمك ( يعقوب يناظر شيماء بتلهف وكبر بنفس الوقت ) يعقوب أتعيبين وهوم بالمستشفى أمنوم 
يعقوب بخاطره : الله يهديك يا عمة الحمدلله أنا بخير وقوي زي عادتي
يعقوب : عمتي تراني ماني نايم هنا بطلع من هنا وكاني بقوتي حتى شوفي (يطلع عضلات يده )
شيماء : ما عليك منه هو تعبان 
العنود بخاطرها: الي أناأهتميت أن كنت قوي ولا لا 
العنود : المهم أمي قولي حمدلله على السلامة ولا تتأخرون ترا جمانة مرة خايفة وجيتها وهي تصيح خايفة عليش 
شيماء : إنشاء الله وانتي مو جاية 
العنود :ماأحس أنه له لازمة وان بجي بقول شكله جمعتكم حلوة
شيماء : حبيبتي عمتك لينة جاية الليلة من السفر
العنود : أي والله صح شكلي بروح أعدل شقتهم سلام 

العنود :جمانة تجين وياي أنعدل شقة لينة لأنها بتيي الليلة
جمانة: أسوي أي شي لش بس لا تخليني لوحدي
العنود : أجل خليني أكلم عبدالرحمن يجي يودينا
تتصل العنود على عبدالرحمن*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن** : هلا بالغلا كله 
العنود : فديتك يا أخوي بس بغيت طلب أصغير مو لي لعمتي لينة 
عبددالرحمن : والله طلبات عمتي ما تخلص سواء هنا ولا برا سمي وش بغيتي 
العنود : أبيك تجي توصلني شقتهم عشان أنظفها قبل لا يجون وانت لا تتأخر عليهم بيوصلون المطار
عبدالرحمن : طلباتك أوامر بجيك بعد نص ساعة تجهزي
......................
منيرة جالسة مع بناتها في الصالة على الغداء مع وليد وعمر
منيرة : أبشركم بس البشارة بحقها 
الوليد : لش البشارة أن كانت حلوة 
منيرة : بس تعرف تلولش
وليد : أعجبك أنا أفا عليك 
منيرة : نورة أختك جالها عريس 
عم السكوت على الصالة لاهمس ولا كلمة غير وليد الي قال : مبرووووك الف الف مبروووك منوا هذا يا يمه أكيييييد عبد
منيرة : نواف ولد أم نواف جارتنا أول 
عمر مارضى على الكلام : أنا غير أموافق أختي ياخذها نواف
منيرة : وش دخلك أنت ولا أحد طلب رايك الراي رايي وراي أبوك 
نورة والدمعة أنزلت من عينها وبصوت عالي وهي قايمة : وانا مالي راي أنتي تخيطين وانا ألبس لا يايمه أنا ماني أموافقة 
راحت نورة بسرعة لغرفتها تبكي على الي صابر
منيرة : وش فيها هذي البنات يفرحون وذي تصيح وين بتحصل أحسن من نواف 
وليد : وكيف أعرفوا أختي ذول 
منيرة : بالعرس شافتها أم نواف وانعجبت فيها 
وليد : والله ما أدري شقول لك لكن أن أختي مو راضية مو لازم تتزوجه 
منيرة : أسكت أنت ومالك دخل وبعدين ترى عرسك قرب عدل شقتك واهتم بروحك فهمت 
وليد ما أعجبه كلام أمه وطلع من البيت 
منيرة : شوف هذا بعد ,, وانتوا وش تنتظرون بعد قوموا 
هيبة : يكون أحسن 
عمر : يمه هذي وعرفي مصلحة بنتك 
منيرة أرفعت الملعقة ورمتها على ولدها عمر : يله أنت قوم بعد يله خلوني ألوحدي من دون أحد وأنت رح بيت عمتك يمكن تبي شي خلك خادم لهم 
عمر وفيها حرقة قلب تخليه يبكي : أبركي أروح هناك أقلها ما يهزؤن أحد 

نورة في غرفتها تصيح 
نورة : ليه يايمه أنا كان قلتي غيري تحاربينها أما أن ولدك بس كيف تنحل هالمسألة كيف وحبيبي مو داري وان درا وش بيصير أعرف أخرتها أنا لنواف 
كملت بكاها على سريرها ونامت
عمر مو راضي بالي يصير لأنه عارف أن نورة يبيها عبدالرحمن أخوه ولازم يتصرف
يدق باب الغرفة على نورة يبي يعرف وش السالفة 
عمر : نورة أدخل 
نورة : .............
عمر : بدخخل ترا 
دخل عمر وشاف نورة منسدحة على السرير
عمر : الله يعينش يانورة 
عمر يمسح دموع أخته 
عمر : وراش مشوار طويل بتخوضينه مع أمي بس ماراح أخليش لوحدش بوقف معاك 
في الجهة الثانية 
عبدالرحمن طلع من المستشفى وراح لأخته يوديها بيت لينة 
لينة : صيفت ليه التأخير 
عبدالرحمن : عذريني والله ماكان بخاطري أهد يعقوب 
العنود حست بغلقه : أيه أنزين 
عبدالرحمن : وش فيك أنتي ليه مو عاجبك يعقوب 
العنود : أحتفظ بالراي لنفسي بعدين مين قال لك أنه مو عاجبني
عبدالرحمن : كل ماتسمعين أسمه تونين ولا تستغفرين 
العنود : ما علينا 
عبدالرحمن : أتهقين يجون أهلي من الحسا عشان لينة ويعقوب 
العنود : أهلي ها قول بتجي نورة ولا لا 
عبدالرحمن : الله يخليش لي هذا أنتي فاهمه بيجون ولا لا 
العنود : والله ما أدري لكن أتوقع 
عبدالرحمن : ياليت 
العنود : وليش أنت بتشوفه 
عبدالرحمن : لا يكفي والله أنها بنفس الأرض الي أمشي عليها 
العنود : الله الله أقول شن نورة أشغلتك عن الخيل ماعدت تذكرها هذا وخليل أموصيك 
عبدالرحمن : أه يا خليل وينك ووين سواليفك راحت بس إنشاء الله بترجع , الا قلتوا له عن موت عمي سامي 
العنود : لا ما حبينا أنضايقه وعمتي هي الي قالت لا تقولون له بس تدري كلمه خله يدري 
عبدالرحمن : كلميه أنتي 
العنود : لا أنت تعرف أخوك وتعرفني من أسمع صوته بصيح 
عبدالرحمن : أخص يالرقيقة يا صاحبة المشاعر
جمانة : عفية عبالرحمن كلمه من زمان ما سمعت صوت أخوي
عبدالرحمن : إنشاء يا أخت أخوها
عبدالرحمن يكلم خليل الي كان في عز نومه وما بقى له الا أشوي ويصحى 
خليل " منوا الي يدق علي هالوقت الله يستر ,,,,,,وشنه رقم أخوي عبدالرحمن ياهلا بريحة السعودية واهلها والله 
جمانة : الووووو
خليل : الووو
جمانة : السلام عليكم 
خليل : وعليكم السلام ماني أمصدق جمانة 
جمانة مو قادرة تخبي دموعها : أخوي كيف حالك إنشاء الله بخير 
خليل /: الحمدلله وانتي 
جمانة : مو بخير دامك مو وياي
خليل : هانت ما بقى الا القليل المهم وش أخبار أمي وأخواني وابوي 
جمانة : بخير المهم دير بالك على نفسك ...خليل 
خليل : عيون خليل سمي
جمانة : أنا أحبك كثيررررر
خليل : وانا اكثر
جمانة : يله مع السلامة خذ عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : السلام عليكم كيف حالك 
خليل فرحان : وعليكم السلام والله تراني زعلان عليك شني مو أخوك الكبيرر كل ذي قطاعة ماتكلمون 
عبدالرحمن : السموحة منك المهم أنت بخير 
خليل : دامكم بخير أنا بخير وش أخبار العنود 
عبدالرحمن : كاهي جنبي مو راضية أتكلمك تقول بتصيح 
خليل : عطني أياها
العنود : اوريك يا أدحيم بعدين مو الحين 
العنود : السلام عليكم 
خليل بحزن تذكر الجازي من يسمع صوت أخته يذكرها لأنها قريبة من صوت أخته
خليل : وعليكم السلام 
العنود : كيف حالك حبيبي 
خليل حاول يتناسى : بخير المهم أن صحتي شوفي أيش يجيش 
العنود : والله أحاول 
عبدالرحمن : ما عليك منها دمعتها على جبينها 
خليل : وش فيكم متصلين صاير شي
العنود : والله نسينا فرق الوقت لا الحمدلله مو صاير شي بس عمتي لينة بتوصل الحين من ماليزيا ورايحين نستقبلها وزوج عمتي ليلى ....
خليل : وش فيها بوحمدان 
العنود : قول أول لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
خليل : خوفتيني تراك 
العنود : قول 
خليل : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
العنود : البقية براسك 
خليل كأنها مصيبة حلت عليه : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون متى توفى 
العنود خايفة : من أسبوعين وأكثر بعد 
خليل أمعصب : وش تقولين 
العنود : كلم أخوك 
عبدالرحمن : الله يعين 
عبدالرحمن : خليل هد من روعك ترا عمتي هي الي قايلة لا أحد يعلمك ولا عمتي لينة حتى 
خليل : كان قلت لي وما عليك من عمتك يا أخوي ترا سامي عزيز علي كثير حتى عزاه ماجيته المهم مع السلامة ومشكور على المكالمة 
سكر الخط
خليل : وش بتسوين ياعمتي الحين من دون سامي الله يعينش خلني أكلمها*

----------


## بوفيصل

بسلمووووووووووووووو علي القصة

والله يعطيكي العافيه ولا تطولين علينا

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكور أخوي عالتواصل 




صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء التاسع والعشرين:*
*خليل يدق على عمته ليلى يعزيها
ليلى في حال الله العليم وحده فيه كانت تبكي على قدر أنوضعت فيه لكن ماتقدر تقول غير لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
ليلى : منوا هذا , الرقم غريب علي, الوو
خليل بصوت فيه حزن : السلام عليكم 
ليلى : وعليكم السلام 
خليل: ما أدري وش أقول ولا أدري كيف أبداء لكن عظم الله أجرك والبقية براسك 
ليلى تعرفت على الصوت : أنت خليل صح 
خليل : ايه ياعمه
ليلى والدمعة لازالت بعينه : أجرنا وأجرك يالغالي 
خليل : عمتي طلبي له الرحمة والله أنه من أغلى الناس وأعزهم ما أدري وش أقول لك لكنه لعبني كثير ونصحني كأني ولد له واللنه والنعم فيه سامي أدري أن الأمر جلل لكن حمدي ربك 
ليلى : ونعم بالله ماأدري وش أقول لك لكن أسمع شي من الخاطر كتبته فيه أرثيه وياليته يرجع يسمع كلام كنت أتمنى أقوله له بس الملتقى مو هنا الملتقى عند رب العالمين أقول في سامي 
حطمت قلبي يامهاجر بالرحيل 
وتركت روحي في الظلام بلا دليل
أجتر أحزاني واشرب حسرتي 
وأهز صدر الكون من فرط العويل
أو هكذا الدنيا تفرق بيننا 
عجبا لها تنفي الخليل عن الخليل
وأسمع فؤادي إذ يقول بنبضه 
البست ياراحلا الحزن الطويل
غدا البيت من بعدك مقبرة 
من أينا لي من بعد فقدك بالبديل 
فالصبر غار من المشاعر ماؤه 
وتبدل الإيثار والقصد النبيل 
ماعاد في الأحواض قطرة 
لا أذهبت ظمأ ولا قطعت عليل
إن أفتقاد أبا حمدان ثلمة 
في عالم الإيثار والطبع الأصيل 
لا تحسبني من بعد فقدك ساليا
لا لا وأيم الله هذا مستحيل
أدعوا إلاه الحق في عليائه 
أن نستعيد وضاءة الوصل الجميل
وإذا تعذر وصلنا بحياتنا 
أن يجمع الأشتات في الظل الظليل
...ليلى ماهي قادرة تكمل وتبكي حيل : والله هد حيلي فرقاه يا خليل علمني وش أسوي حبيبي راح راح وماله رده وهالعيال كيف بربيهم والله تعبت فراقه هد الحيل والعمر شمعة حياتي وضياء العمر سامي ولا أحد مثل سامي أسفة خليل خليتك تسمع شي يكدر الخاطر وش أخبار الدراسة إنشاء الله أحسن تراك طولتها وتران مشتاقين 
خليل يمسح الدموع الي أنزلت من تأثره بعمته وشعرها : ها عمتي تراني بخير وانتي أستعيني بالله ثم بأخوانك تراهم عون 
ليلى : الله يعين المهم لا تقطعنا ويله سلام أدري كلفت عليك 
خليل : لا تقولين كذا انا المنحرج بهالإتصال المتأخر حيل 
ليلى : لا تتأسف أنا الي طالبه والله يعيني على لينة يله فمان الله 
خليل : فمان الكريم سلام عليكم 
قفل الخط وكله حزن على عمته ليلى 
خليل : خلني أرقد أشوي ,,,أي أرقاد بعد هالأخبار خلني أذاكر أشوي والله الإختبارات على الأبواب
راح خليل يذاكر خلونا نخليه يذاكر ونروح لعبدالرحمن الي توه داخل المطار عشان لينة 
عبدالرحمن : الله الله هذي العيلة الكريمة كلها أهني وأنا أفكرها مفاجئة قدوم لينة وفيصل 
الجوهرة : مو كأنه عبدالرحمن 
يوسف : أي والله هذا عبدالرحمن 
قمر : حي الله الرجال 
عبدالرحمن : الله يحيكم 
خندس عبدالرحمن يحب راس جدته وعمه 
عبدالرحمن : السلام عليكم والله كنت أفكر بس أنا الي أدري هذا وكنا نبي أنسويها مفاجئة 
الجوهرة : دام أنك تعرف ليه ما تقول نستقبلهم بالمطار ما عرفنا إلا عن طريق أم فيصل ماقصرت 
عبدالرحمن : والله هذي تعليمات لينة وفيصل المهم أهم شي يوصلون سالمين 
سارة : وهو صادق 
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : الله يستر هذي عمتي هنا بتقلب الدنيا علينا بسبب يعقوب خلني أقول لهم بعد ماتجي لينة وفيصل 

الجوهرة قامت وهي فرحانة والأرض ماتشيلها بنتها توها واصله ومين لينة : تعالي يايمه قربي لأمش والله أني ولهانة 
لينة تلم أمها 
الجوهرة وهي تصيح : كيف صبرتي على فرقاي ها
لينة : والله أني مشتاقة لش كثير يا يمه 
فيصل يسلم على الرجال ثم جا لعمته الجوهرة : السلام عليكم (حب راس عمته 
) 
الجوهرة : وعليكم السلام والله يبارك فيك الحمدلله على السلامة هو يا حافظ شكلكم ما ودكم ترجعون لنا ما أشتقتوا
فيصل : تبين الحق ولا أخوها 
الجوهرة : لا أخوها الا أبي الصدق
فيصل : والله ماودي أجيب بنتكم لكم وأجلس وياه بقية العمر مع بعض
لينة أستحت : خلاص فيصل 
عبدالرحمن يدلع : خلاص فيصل مو قدامهم 
فيصل : شكلك ما عقلت من ذاك اليوم , لينة قولي حبيبي 
لينة :,,,,,, أقول خلنا نمشي بلا دلع 
عبدالرحمن : يحيا العدل يحيا العدل 
فيصل : شمتي الأعداء علينا شفتي 
لينة : ما عليك منه الي مايطول العنب حامض عنه يقول 
فيصل : عاشت زوجتي عاشت 
ركب فيصل ولينة سيارة عبدالرحمن والبقية أركبوا سياراتهم 
عبدالرحمن : عمي يوسف بغيتك 
يوسف : سم وش فيك 
عبدالرحمن : عمي الحمدلله هذي أول كلمه أبيك تقولها 
يوسف : الحمدلله وش فيك 
عبدالرحمن : يعقوب أبخير الحين وهو بالمستشفى جاله عوار خفيف والحين تحسن 
يوسف : الحمدلله , بروح له الحين مع العيال وانت دير بالك على روحك 
عبدالرحمن : إنشاء الله 
راح عبدالرحمن لسيارته ويوسف لسيارته 
لينة : الله وش حلو ديرتنا تحس بالأمان وهذا يكفيك 
فيصل : وأنتي صادقة 
عبدالرحمن : وكيف ماليزيا وكيف المتزوجين 
فيصل : أما عن ماليزيا مسموح لك السؤال وأما عن المتزوجين أمشفر ما يسمح لك السؤال ولا الإجابة 
لينة : ماليزيا يكفي الطبيعة الي فيها أماعن الأكل فالله لك الحمد أن ردينا للسعوديية مشتهية صحن كبسة مو أكل سكر فيه 
فيصل : وانتي صادقة خلينا نروح لأقرب مطعم 
لينة : حشا ماحنا ماكلين من مطعم لمدة سنة زهقت خلني أبرز مواهبي لك 
عبدالرحمن : فيصل ترا بيتنا مفتوح في كل وقت 
فيصل : ليه 
عبدالرحمن : الله يعينك على أكل زوجتك 
فيصل : جد والله 
لينة : أدحيم أعقل أقووول تذكر مين كان يمص أصابيع يده عند أكلي 
عبدالرحمن : لا والله يا فيصل راح تتهنا بالأكل من يد لينة 
فيصل : ايه طمنتني يا رجال كنت خايف والله 
لينة : وان ماكنت أعرف أطبخ وش كنت بتسوي 
فيصل : والله أنم صار هذا الموقف بقول لك 
عبدالرحمن : رد دبلوماسي والحين وين تبون أوديكم صاير لكم شفير (سواق)
لينة : بنروح بيت عمي وعمتي 
عبدالرحمن : أوكيييه
راح عبدالرحمن لبيت أبو فيصل ونزلهم هناك وهو رجع للمستشفى 
يوسف : يله نزلوا 
سارة : وين 
يوسف : بنزور بو يوسف 
سارة بخوف : منوا 
يوسف : بنزور ولدنا يعقوب تعبان أشوي والحين الحمدلله 
سارة : وش فيه ولدي 
يوسف : قلت لك ما فيه شي وهو بخير
الجوهرة : مين قال لك 
يوسف : عبدالرحمن 
قمر : إنشاء الله أنه بخير ولا ما جا عبدالرحمن المطار
راح يوسف يسأل عن الغرفة وعند معرفته برقمها أتجهوا بسرعة لغرفة يعقوب*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*يوسف يطق باب الغرفة** 
إبراهيم : تفضل
دخل يوسف مع أم يعقوب ,سارة, 
يوسف:السلام عليكم 
الكل:وعليكم السلام
الجوهرة وقمر سلموا على يعقوب
سارة مرتاعة على ولدها: بسم الله عليك ياوليدي, وش جاك , وش في أرجولك
يعقوب: الله يهديك يمه ما فيها شي بس تعورت ولا شوفي ( يعقوب يرفع أرجوله) شفتي (أثار الألم أمبينة على يعقوب
سارة :أضحك على أي أحد بالدنيا إلا أنا يمه أنا أحس فيك من دون ما تقول ولا أسأل أبوك أمس وش قلت 
يوسف : ماعليك منها بس قامت من النوم مرتاعة وقالت ولدي صار له شي 
يعقوب : الله يخليش لي يايمه ,إلا مين قال لكم أني هنا 
يوسف : عبدالرحمن قال لي بالمطار 
يعقوب : أي مطار 
يوسف : عمتك لينة جات من السفر
يعقوب : أي والله قرت عينكم 
الجوهرة : الله يهديك ياوليدي كيف جاك هذا 
يعقوب :تهاوشت مع واحد 
الجوهرة : حسبي الله عليه الله لا يوفقه لادنيا ولا أخرة 
سارة : أمين 
يعقوب يضحك : الله يهديكم أنتوا عرفتوا مين الغلطان على هالدعاوي يمكني أنا الغلطان 
قمر : ولووووووووو بويوسف يغلط مايصير مايجي منك الخطاء
يعقوب : تسلمين ياخالتي 
أجلسوا الأهل جنب يعقوب يونسونه 

في بيت لينة كانت العنود توها أمخلصة من التنظيف والترتيب
جمانة : لو بيتنا مانظفته كذا 
العنود : كله بأجرة 
جمانة : شكلهم جاووو
العنود : وكيف عرفتي 
جمانة : شوفيهم من النافذة 
العنود : أششوف , أي والله , لبسي عباتك قبل لا يدخلون 
راحوا البنات يلبسون أعبيهم 
عبدالرحمن : حياكم الله اللبيت بيتكم 
لينة : أكيد بيتنا 
عبدالرحمن : أنتي ما حد يمزح وياك الحشيمة لزوجك ولا شان سويت شي ثاني , بس أقول ماتستاهلين جيتنا بدري أنظف بيتكم الشرها علي أجيب أختي هنا أقول وخري خليني أناديها ونمشي بسرعة 
لينة : وينها العنود 
عبدالرحمن / داخل تترياكم وأتنظف بيتكم 
لينة ماصدقت خبر أدخلت على طول للبيت فرحانة بالعنود 
لينة بصوت عالي : العنووود العنوووود
العنود تنزل من الدرج مع جمانة بسرعة فرحانين بقدوم لينة 
العنود : السلام عليكم 
لينة : وعليكم السلام 
لمت لينة العنود وجمانة صافطينها 
جمانة : الله لنا 
لينة : فديت هالصوت تعالي 
جمانة تلم لينة 
لينة : وش أخباركم وش أخبار أهلي 
العنود : الحمدلله كلنا بخير 
لينة : والله أني مشتاقة لكم حيل 
فيصل : السلام عليكم 
البنات : وعليكم السلام 
العنود : الحمدلله على السلامة 
فيصل : الله يسلمك 
لينة : خلينا ندخل داخل خلينا أنسولف والرجال أنخليهم لوحدهم 
العنود : تامرين أمر
أخلوا البنات في غرفة الحريم والرجال بالصالة 
عبدالرحمن : والله ما أدري وش أقول لك يا فيصل لكن عندي كم خبر مو زين وخاصة للينة 
فيصل : الله يستر قل وش عندك 
عبدالرحمن : يعقوب ولد عمي يوسف بالمستشفى بس الحمدلله هو بخير الحين أمسوي عملية برجوله والحين تحسن 
فيصل : الحمدلله خرعتني والله قلت حد صاير له شي 
عبدالرحمن : عديلك سامي يطلبك الحل
فيصل بأنفعال : وش تقول بو حمدان توفى متى وكيف
عبدالرحمن : بعد سفركم يمكن بيوم 
فيصل : لا حول ولاقوة إلابالله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون , وليه ماقلتوا شان ردينا 
عبدالرحمن : والله أختي ليلى مارضت أحد يقول لكم عشان ماتخرب عليكم 

لينة جالسة عند الباب تسمع الكلام جاها الخبر وهي كانت فرحانة بردتها للسعودية وكلها شوق لليلى وعيالها وامها لكن يافرحة ماتمت 
لينة والدموع خذت مجراها وبحزن غمرها : وش تقول ياعبدالرحمن ليلى توفى زوجها وانا جالسة هنا وقبل أمسافره أنا مو أخت يوم أني ماحسيت بأختي كيف يصيرليلى تتعذب وانا موحاسة فيصل أرجوك نزلني للأحساء
فيصل متعذب بعذاب زوجته: خلاص بنسلم على أهلي وبنمشي علىطول
عبدالرحمن: لينة يالغالية طالبك لا تصيحين ترا أدموعك غالية على قلبنا وعمتي ليلى بخير الحين خففي عنها بس لاتزيدين
لينة : عظم الله أجرك
عبدالرحمن : أجرنا وأجرك , والحين أنا بستأذن 
لينة: ماأنت رايح لين مانشوف يعقوب أول ومن ثم أمش
عبدالرحمن : أجل خلي خواتي يطلعون أنا بالسيارة
لينة :خلاص صار
طلع عبدالرحمن وخواته ألحقوه بالسيارة 
لينة أركبت مع زوجها بسيارتهم وراحو للمستشفى 
..............................
خالديتصل على إبراهيم 
إبراهيم : الو ووو السلام عليكم 
خالد : وعليكم السلام 
إبراهيم : كيف حالكم 
خالد : أبشرك بخير , وانت وش أخبار العيال
إبراهيم : كلهم بخير , حمدلله على سلامة لينة 
خالد :الله يسلمك , وينك أنت 
إبراهيم : بالمستشفى 
خالد : خير 
إبراهيم : والله يعقوب تعب وهو بالمستشفى الحين 
خالد : وليه ما قلتوا
إبراهيم : ماحب يضايق حد 
خالد : لا ضيق ولاشي يستاهل يعقوب, المهم بغيت أخبرك عن نورة بنتي
إبراهيم : وش فيها نورة 
خالد : جا لها خاطب وقلت أشوف أخواني أن كان بخاطرهم شي ببنتي لعيالهم تعرف أعيالنا أولا من الغريب
إبراهيم : والله ماأدري وش أقول لك بس بشوف عبدالرحمن أن كان بخاطره شي
خالد : خلاص صار وانا بكلم أخوي يوسف
إبراهيم : يوسف معي هنا بالمستشفى عند ولده تبي أقول له 
خالد : خلاص صار سلم عليهم وتحمد ليعقوب السلامة 
إبراهيم : فمان الله 
............................
أوصلوا فيصل وعبدالرحمن للمستشفى 
عبدالرحمن : تعالوا من هنا 
عبدالرحمن طق باب الغرفة 
يعقوب : تفضل 
عبدالرحمن : السلام عليكم 
أدخلت لينة وكله حزن أمبين على وجها 
لينة : السلام عليكم 
لمت لينة يعقوب تتحمد له السلامة ولا أقدرت تخبي أدموعها جلست تصيح وترثي سامي وتطلب له وتدعي لأختها 
يعقوب : يا عمتي قولي لا إلاه إلا الله 
لينة بصوت متقطع : لا .... إإلاه ,,,إلا الله
الجوهرة : يمه لا تصيحين ترانا تعبنا من الصياح 
لينة : يمه ليه ما قلتي لي عن سامي ولا خلتوني أكلم أختي حتى أقول وش فيها ماترد على جوالها 
إبراهيم : الحمدلله على كل شي أدعوا له هذا الي يبيه الحين منكم 
العنود : الله يرحمه ماشفنا منه أي شر عمي كان طيب حتى علينا ,,,,, 
شيماء : تحمدي السلامة حق ولد عمك 
العنود من ورا الستارة : حمدلله على سلامتك ياولد عمي 
يعقوب : الله يسلمك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*جا حق يعقوب أتصال عبدالرحمن عطا يعقوب الجوال** 
العنود : إنشاء الله أنك بخير الحين 
يعقوب : السلام عليكم 
حنين : وعليكم السلام , كذا يايعقوب ما تقول أنك تعورت 
يعقوب : مابغيت أزعجك 
حنين : منك أنت مافيه أزعاج والله ماقصرت يا أخوي
العنود بخاطرها : الشرها علي أنا ألي أسألك أنا الي جبتها لروحي جد ماتستاهل يالمتكبر 
يعقوب : يله مع السلامة 
حنين : فمان الله وتقبل هديتي بتجيك الحين 
يعقوب : ماقصرتي سلام عليكم
عبدارحمن ::منوا يكلمك 
يعقوب سرحان :...........
عبدالرحمن ينغز يعقوب: أقول منوا هذي قصدي هذا 
يعقوب : ها هذي هذا صديقي يسأل عني
العنود بخاطرها : وش يقصد عبدالرحمن هذي هذا حتى يعقوب هذي هذا , وانا وش دخلني 
أنتي كذابة يا العنود لش دخل
الباب يطق
عبدالوهاب: تفضل 
النيرس : بليييز ممكن أدخل
عبدالوهاب: تفضلي
النيرس أدخلت وحطت الورووود على الطاولة واطلعت 
العنووود بخاطرها : ايش هذا منوا هذي صدق طحت من عيني يايعقوب وماخاب ضني فيك تعرف بنات واحنا أمفكرينك ملتزم 
يعقوب : وين الورد 
العنود : عمي خذه 
خذ عبدالوهاب الورد وعطاه يعقوب 
يعقوب : الله يستر , (بخاطره ) خلني أشيل الورقة قبل لا أحد يشوفها
سارة : حتى ماخليتنا نشوف مين رسلها 
العنود : هذا صديقه يا عمتي
يعقوب بخاطره : ماقرتها غير العنود عاد وش تبي هذي الحين بكلمتها 
سارة : الغرب يدرون واحنى أهلك ماندري
يعقوب : الله يهديك يمه هذا صديقي بالجامعة 
عبدالوهاب : عن أذنكم بروووح لمرتي الحين 
إبراهيم : أتاريك تخاف منها 
عبدالوهاب : والله مو خوف بس عندي عبدالعزيز بوديه المستشفى 
الجوهرة : إنشاء الله خير 
عبدالوهاب: خير إنشاء الله 
طلع عبدالوهاب 
لينة : حتى أنا أستأذنكم برووح الأحساء يوووه نسيت زوجي برا وانتوا متذكروني حتى 
الجوهرة : خووووش المهم ليه بتروحون وبعدين رحتي لعمتك مريم 
لينة : لا بنروح الحين يله مع السلامة تطلع بالسلامة يا يعقوب
يعقوب: الله يسلمك 
أطلعت لينة وشافت زوجها جالس لوحده بالكرسي
لينة : أسف والله يافيصل
فيصل : أحمدي ربك أني أقدر المواقف ولا كان صار شي ثاني المهم خليني أسلم على يعقوب
لينة : تعال 
أفتحت لينة البابوخبرت الحريم أن فيصل بيدخل 
فيصل : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
فيصل : خطاك السووو يابو يوسف
يعقوب : الشر مايجيك 
فيصل : يله نعتذر منكم والله تعبانين بنروح نرتاح ومن ثم بننزل الحسا سلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
يوسف : واحنا نستأذن بنمشي الحين 
سارة : تو الناس 
يوسف : لا و و الناس ورانا خط يله قوموا 
إبراهيم :واحنا نستأذن 
يعقوب : يييه كلكم بتمشون خليتوها بأسلوب حلو عاد 
عبدالرحمن : مايكفيك أنا 
يعقوب : أبي نساء نبي حس عاطفي مو جلف
عبدالرحمن : يله استأذنكم الشره علي أجلس وياك سلام 
العنود :بخاطرها : نساء ها وحس عاطفي الله يهديك بس 
طلع الكل ومابقى غير يعقوب بالغرفة وهو هم نام يرتاح أشوي
خلنا نترك يعقوب ونروح لإبراهيم الي وصل أهله وخذ عبدالرحمن للمجلس
إبراهيم : ياوليدي بغيت أكلمك في موضوع 
عبدالرحمن : سم يبه فيه شي
إبراهيم : ايه بغيت أسألك أنت تبي تتزوج 
عبدالرحمن مستغرب : ومين يعاف الزواج يايبه بس توني طالب ومابقى لي غير القليل وبعدها يحلها ألف حلال 
إبراهيم : أنزين حاط عينك على أحد من أهلك عشان نحجزها لك 
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : ياحلو السؤال والله ويا حلو نورة 
إبراهيم : وش قلت 
عبدالرحمن : والله يايبه ما أحب أحجز أحد خلهم يتزوجون كلهم وماراح يجي غير النصيب لنا 
إبراهيم : ياوليدي ماتبي نحجز حد من بنات عمك 
عبدالرحمن : أنا ضد مسألة الحجز وأحسها عيب عشان كذا ما أبي أحجز 
إبراهيم : أنزين خير إنشاء الله 
عبدالرحمن : وش جاب الموضوع يايبه 
إبراهيم : لا مافي شي بس بغيت أعرف أفكار ولدي والحمدلله أطلعت حلوة
عبدالرحمن : طالع عليك يايبه تامر شي ثاني يبه 
إبراهيم: لا 
طلع عبدالرحمن من المجلس أما إبراهيم كلم أخوه خالد 
خالد : الووو هلا إبراهي
إبراهيم : هلا يابو وليد بغيت اقول لك عن خطبة نورة , لا ياخوي كملوا على ركة ربي أما عبدالرحمن يقول مايبي يحجز حد وإذا خلص يصير خير
خالد : خير إنشاء الله وأخوي يوسف هم سألته وقال نفس كلامك , أجل خلاص بنوافق على نواف
إبراهيم : الله يسهل عليكم والولد ماعليه كلام والله 
خالد : خير المهم ترا الخطوبة مو الخميس هذا الخميس الي بعده دوره
إبراهيم : الله يسهل يله فمان الله 
خالد : فمان الكريم 
خالد راح لبنته نورة يسألها
خالد يطق باب غرفة بنته 
نورة :منو 
خالد : أنا أبوك 
نورة : تفضل يبه 
نورة تمسح أدموعها 
خالد : كيف حال حبيبتي اليوم 
نورة : الحمدلله 
خالد : والله وكبرتي يابنيتي وجاو الخطاب يخطبونك 
نورة بخاطرها : ليتني ماكبرت ولا أنولدت 
خالد : يا بنيتي أكيد أمك كلمتك عن نواف
نورة : أيه 
خالد : اهاا أجل تسهلت الأمور توني أمكلم عمك إبراهيم وعمك يوسف تعرفين لازم أستشيرهم واشوف ان كان بخاطرهم شي 
نورة كأنه أمل نور طريقها من جديد : وش قالوا يبه 
خالد : كلن بارك لك ويتمنى لش السعادة 
نورة مستغربة : وعمي إبراهيم 
خالد : قال الله يوفقك سأل ولده وفال خلها تتزوج 
نورة كأنها أنصدمت بسيل من الكهرباء القاتلة : ..................
خالد : ها وش قلتي يابنيتي 
نورة :بخاطرها : وش تقول يايبه ذبحتني اليوم شر ذبحة وش معنى كلامك يعني عبدالرحمن كان يكذب بمشاعره كان يمثل علي انه يحبني وليه ليه ليه 
نورة : الراي رايك يايبه 
خالد : على بركة الله خليني أكلم أبو نواف
طلع خالد وهو فرحان لكنه ترك إنسانة تحطمت وتكسرت مثل الزجاج 
نورة: ماأصدق هالكلام يجي منك يا عبدالرحمن , أ،ا نورة الي أظهرت لك حبي وعشقي لك كذا تسوي فيني ماتبي تحجز ...........
نورة أرجعت لملاذها السرير عشان تصيح*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*...................
الساعة 7 في المساء 
في المستشفى كان عبدالوهاب مع الدكتور وولده عبدالعزيز بحضنه 
عبدالوهاب : أنت متأكد يادكتور 
الدكتور : ما أدري ايش أقول لك لكن الأشعة تقول كذا يد أبنك اليسرى ماتنموا لأنها مفصولة من الجسم وهالشي شفته أنت 
عبدالوهاب : دكتور تدري وش معنى كلامك ..... معناه أن أولدي بيعيش بيد وحدة 
الدكتور : لا تقول كذا إنشاء الله فيه حل أنت تعال بكرة وإنشاء يصير خير 
عبدالوهاب: الله يعيني ماأدري أيش بقول لأمه أقول لها أن ولدك منولد بيد وحدة .....( عبدالوهاب حزين كثير ومعبس وجهه)
طلع عبدالوهاب من المستشفى وراح لبيتهم 
..................
في المستشفى كان يعقوب منسدح على السرير يفكر 
الباب ينطق 
يعقوب : تفضل
حنين : أنا حنين 
يعقوب تلخبطت أفكاره : حنين .......... تفضلي
حنين: السلام عليكم 
يعقوب : وعليكم السلام 
حنين : أسفة على جيتي لكن ماقدرت أجلس بالبيت من دون ما أشكرك بنفسي 
يعقوب : لا شكر على واجب بس ماكان له داعي تجيين 
حنين : لا تقول كذا أنا ما أثق برجل مثلك أنت بدلت حياتي وغيرتني من بعد ماكنت ميتة وبعدها صرت أشعر بان الدنيا أفتحت لي أبوابها وربي سامحني أحس بكذا والله وجيتي هذي لا تعدها غلطة مني الا عدها اول حسناتي تدري أنا ما أدري كيف أكافئكلكن مالي غير الدعاء لك بس هذا مو معناه نهاية الطريق ترا بتصل عليك أدري أن هذا الشي فيه لبس لكن أعرف أنا مين أكلم ولا قصدي اكلمك سوالف لا أعرف ماترضاه علي وتغار علي بس انا حطتك حق العوزة ولا 
يعقوب : تامرين أمر تدرين حنين أول ماشفتك ماحبيت أكلمك ولا أعرفك لكن فيه شي قالي ساعدها ومن بعد ذاك الموقف عرفت أن البنات كلهم مثلك طيبات ومايبون الشر لكن بيئتهم ألزمتهم بهذا الشي أقصد أبائهم وأخوانهم ماعطوهم من الحب والأهتمام عشان كذا أجلسوا يدورونه بالشارع مع ناس يدرون أنهم غشاشين
....حني تدرين اليوم وش صار يوم جبتي الورد أوووه مشكور على الورد 
حنين : هذا أقل ما أستطيع وهذا مو مقدارك ولو بعطيك على قد مقدارك لعطيتك الدنيا وما فيها 
يعقوب : تدرين أحس من كلامك أني سويت شي ماحد سواه بالدنيا 
حنين : من دون كذب أنت سويت شي ماحد سواه بالدنيا ....يعقوب كمل سالفتك 
يعقوب : أيه وصل الورد واول من شافه بنت عمي تدرين كنتي كاتبة أسمك أما هي غطت على الموضوع يوم أسألوا من وين الورد ....حنين أنا مو عارف هالأنسانة وش تبي أحس أنها مغرورة ومتكبرة واحس أحيان أني أحاول أعرف أي شي أتسوييه 
حنين : أبسط ياعم لقيت لك من تحبها 
يعقوب : لا لا أنتي ما تعرفين العنود ولا تعرفيني 
حنين : لا أعرفك عشان كذا قلت لك وياحظها فيك والله المهم أستأذن الحين يله فمان الله تامر على شي
يعقوب : الشر مايجيك فمان الكريم مع السلامة 
أطلعت حنين ورد يعقوب لوحدته 
يعقوب : أنا أحب العنوود لا مايصير مع أن أمها من أحسن الحريم .....أقول خلها على الباري والحين خلنا ننام 
..............................
عند الساعة العاشرة ليلا
وليد جالس بشقته الجديده ويكلم تليفون 
الوليد : أخيرا يا حبيبتي رديتي علي من بعد هالغياب كله , بس تدرين كان أختبار قوي علي بس عرفت أني ما أقدر أهدك ولو ثانية بحياتي أعرف أنك زعلانة بس تدرين نفسي كيف يبي لك تروضينها لأنها صعبة التعامل بس معاك ياضياء عمري ماراح تبقى على حالها وخاصة بعد هالقطاعة , أخيرا بيجمعنا بيت واحد من بعد حب طويل أقول وش فيك ماتتكلمين ردي علي حبيبتي 
الجازي : خذت شراع بلا مجداف تتكلم من أ,ل شي ولا خليت لي مجال أتكلم 
الوليد : تدرين ولهان عليش واتمنى هالساعات تنتهي بسرعة 
الجازي : ما بقى الا القليل تصبر والحين باييي مع السلامة 
صكت السماعة الجازي
الوليد : الووو الجازي وينك ...أوريك يالنذلة تسكرينها بوجهي لكن وين بتروحيين عني, مابقى لى العرس غير ليالي معدودة ,بس تدري زين ردت علي بعد هالتمطل فيني مشكور يالجازي مشكور
..................................
يوم الثلاثاء الساعة العاشرة صباحا
عبدالوهاب توه صاحي من النوم وجالس يقعد مها من النوم 
عبدالوهاب : مها ..... مها قومي
مها : ........ ها وش تبي 
عبدالوهاب : لبسي عبدالعزيز ملابسه بوديه المستشفى عنده موعد 
مها : وليه ماقلت من أمبارح كان نمت زين 
عبدالوهاب : قومي عاد ياحبك للنوم 
مها : إنشاء الله 
قامت مها ولبست عبدالعزيز الي مو راضي يفتح أعيونه وده ينام 
عبدالوهاب : ها خلاص 
مها : أييه خذه وخلني أرجع أنام أشوي
عبدالوهاب : هذا بدل ماتقولين تبي أجي وياك 
مها : أعرفك ياحياتي تبي راحتي وراحتي الحين بنومي
راح عبدالوهب لمستشفى ومها راحت تنام 
................
في الطريق يرن جوال عبدالوهاب
عبدالوهاب : هلا وليد كيف حالك 
وليد : الحمدلله بخير وانت 
عبدالوهاب : والله بخير بس ولدي بو سعود تعبان وبوديه المستشفى 
وليد : خير إنشاء الله , وانا مين بيوديني عش الزوجية وبيرتبه لي
عبدالوهاب : والله اله يعينك ومابقى غير ثلاث أيام على الزواج 
وليد : هذا انت عارف 
عبدالوهاب: كلم عبدالرحمن تراه نشمي 
وليد : جبتها والله خلني اكلمه وبعد عندي نسيبي يعقوب 
عبدالوها : انت ماتدري عن نسيبك 
وليد : لا وش فيه 
عبدالوهاب : يعقوب أمسوي عملية وهو بالمستشفى ,,بس أبشرك أبخير الحين وبيطلع 
وليد : حرام والله هذا أنا جاركم ولا قلتوا ليه مازهمتوا علي
عبدالوهاب : مو أنا المسؤول على الأتصال وبعدين أكيد مايبون يضايقونك لأنك معرس أبسط ياعم 
وليد : الله يسهل وإنشاء الله بزوره 
عبدالوهاب :/ خير
انتهى الأتصال بين وليد وعبدالوهاب
.................
الساعة عشرة ونصف ببيت خالد 
في غرفة نورة 
................
منيرة : قومي من أرقادك خلينا أنشري للعرس 
نورة : روحي أنتي ماني رايحة 
منيرة : مو كيفك قومي 
نورة : حتى في هذي بتغصبيني قلت لك ما أبي ما أبي
بدت نورة تصيح 
منيرة : هذا الي تقدرين عليه الصياح ها , , أقول خليني أشوف اختك أرك منك 
نورة : روحي شوفيها خلاص ما أقدر أنفعك بعد الي سويتيه 
منيرة : حسبي الله عليك فيه وحدة أتكلم أمها كذا 
نورة : وفيه ام ادور تعاست بناتها 
منيرة ما أستحملت وضربت نورة كف 
منيرة بعصبية : قولي هالكلام مررة ثانية وشوفي وش بيجيك يالقردة 
أطلعت منيرة من الغرفة واتركت نورة بصياحها
نورة وهي تصيح : الله ياخذني يارب الله ياخذني قبل لا أشوف ذاك اليوم 
..........................
عبدالوهاب وهو بالمستشفى : دكتور كيف تقول كذا مع أنك قلت فيه أمل 
الدكتور : مانقول مستحيل لكن صعب
عبدالوهاب : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حسبي الله ونعم الوكيب 
الدكتور : تعال لي بكرة وإنشاء الله بنشوف حل 
طلع عبدالوهاب من الغرفة وراح للصيدلية أثناء ذهابه للصيدلية كانت ممرضة تراقبه وهذا الكلام مو بس اليوم من أمس المهم الممرضة أتابع عبدالوهاب من ممر لممر الله أعلم بقصد هالممرضة 
...........................
الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر
ببيت ليلى 

لينة : خلاص يا ليلى كافي بكى
ليلى : مو قادرة يالينة أنساه هذا أبو أعالي عشت معه أكثر من عشرين سنة 
لينة : الله يعينك 
ليلى : لا تاخذين علي يا لينة بحق الضيافة والله أني تعبانة 
لينة : والله أزعل منك البيت بيتنا ومافيه ضيف ولا أحد انتي اختي واحس فيك والله*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*ليلى : لينة**كيف اهلي وش اخبارهم تدرين أنا بالعدة ولا أستطيع أطلع** 
**لينة : كلهم بخير وتدرين**كلن منشغل بالزواج مال الجازي والوليد** 
**ليلى : حسافة والله مو حاضرته لكن خير**باشوفه بالتصوير**
**لينة : والله أنك كبرتي بعيني كيف قلتي لهم لا يوقفون الزواج** 
**ليلى : حبيبتي الفرح مو لازم أنوقفه وتدرين صح سامي مات وانتهت حياته لكن ليه**نحرم أثنين من أبتداء حياتهم هذا مبدائي عسىأني صح ولو سامي هنا مارضى يتوقف الزواج**الله يسهل عليهم ويستر عليهم** 
**لينة : أمين ... الجازي من زمان عنها** 
**ليلى** :* *والله أنها أجودية ياحظ الوليد فيها** 
**لينة : أي والله يا حظه ,,,وكيف**العيال**
**ليلى طلعت أهههها : ما أدري وش أقول لك لكن حمدان أمجنني ما يدري عن**البيت شي ومافيه غير سلطان وعمر الله خليهم لي** 
**لينة : قصدك ولد خاد** 
**ليلى** :* *ايه مو امقصر معانا أي شي نبيه يجيبه كأنه ولدي ولا الي من الحشا مايدري عن شي**والبنات هذهم مفتقدين حنان أبوهم وبالأخص منال للحين تصيح على أبوها زين يوم شافتك**أفرحت أشوي** 
**لينة : الله يعينكم وكيف بو راشد يمركم** 
**ليلى : لا تذكرينه قدامي**طلع معدنه الأصلي كل يوم وجاينة ويدخل في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ياليته ماسك حمدان بس حاط**راسه براسي**
**لينة : الله يهديه*
*............................ 
بيت يوسف 
وهم على الغداء 
الساعة 2
عائشة: أمي طول يعقوب ماهي من عوايده
سارة :اههههه الغايب عذره وياه 
عائشة : الله يعينه أخوي على هالجامعة , لو أنا منه صرت مدرس بلا هاللعواز 
غادة : وي وي وي وشكثر تحبين الكسل لو عليش ماقمتي حتى من السرير
عائشة : تدرين فيني ما أحب أشتغل أبي الكل يخدمني 
أثناء حديثهم أنزلت الجازي
قمر : لولولوشش ست العرايس وصلت 
سارة : متى أنقلبتي مصرية 
قمر : ديلوأتي 
سارة : ماطرا يابنيتي تنزلين , لش يومين ماكلتي 
غادة : خليها خالتي اتسوي رجيم 
عائشة : والله أختي مايبالها رجيم ماشاء الله عليها ريانة عود 
غادة /: في هذي أشهد لش , ياحظ ولد عمي فيش يالجازي 
الجازي : وانا ياحظني فيه رجال ولا كل الرجال طول وعرض ووسيم وأنيق وكلامه يوزن ذهب 
عائشة : الله الله من متى هذا الكلام والله طولتي الغيبة أجل جد يومين أتغير النفوس
الجازي : لا تغيير أنفوس ولاشي بس تعرفين الوحدة من أتقرب ليوم زواجها أتخاف أكثر عالم جديد ينتظرها وانا أحاول أكيف روحي قد ما أقدر 
سارة : يمه وش سويتي مع الكوافيرا 
غادة : هذي الأمور من أختصاصي , أولا غدا حيكون يوم الحنة وبنعزم أهلنا وبعد غد يوم الزواج وبه الترتيبات التالية الكوافيرا أبتجي هنا مع صديقتها حق بيتنا وحدة لأختي الحنون الجازي والثانية لنا يعني مافيه طلعة من البيت إلى الصالة على طول والي بيوصلها للصالة هو عمي عبدالوهاب واحنا أندبر حالنا مع أي أحد وأبشرك يمه الطقاقة وعلى قول أهل الحجاز اللعابة هي العنود وموضي وشرطنا عليهم بدون أنقوط عطيناهم حقهم من الأول 
سارة : أجل وش بسوي أنا بكرة 
عائشة : ياماما ماعليك إلا أنش أترحبين بالضيوف مع عمتي منيرة 
الجازي : ماشاء الله ومن متى هي عمتك مو شنش أتسمينها منيرة 
عائشة : لا طردنا هالأيام ومابقى غير غادة لازالت على قولها
غادة : والله هالأمر أجتهادي وانا ما أحب الأجتهادات الزايدة خلوني على الفطرة 
عائشة : قستي فستان العرس 
الجازي : أيه وطلع حلوو 
عائشة : وكيف عرفتي أنه حلو 
الجازي : مايبي له نورة أم الذوق خبرتني 
عائشة : أوريييش يانورة 
الجازي : ليه 
عائشة : بس هي الي شافته واحنا لا 
الجازي : والله أنا عطيتك وظيفة تقيدي فيها ووظايف الغير لا تتدخلين فيها 
عئشة : عشتووا ومن حلو الوظيفة منسقة للعرس من دون بيزات 
الجازي : كله بأجره , عائشة لا تنسين كلمي ريم ومنال خليهم يجوون هنا يعدلون أشعورهم 
غادة : ماشاء الله ريم مايبي لها أي كوافيرا أهي من دون شي قمر على أمي ولا منال يبي لها ألف وحدة يالله يرتبون شعرها
الجازي : عن الطنازة شعر منال حلو بس هي ماهي مهتم فيه واجد المهم لا تنسون لأني بطلع فوق بريح أشوي 
سارة : الله يحفظك يابنيتي 
أطلعت الجازي فوق لغرفتها 
..................
وليد يتصل على عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن بصوت واطي: الو وو مين 
وليد : أنا وليد وش فيك 
عبدالرحمن : أنا بالمحاظرة الحين عجل بغيت شي 
وليد : أيه بغيتك تجي الشقة العصر لأن فيه عمال موجودين يشتغلون وان بخلص كم شغلة بذاك الوقت تقدر تجي
عبدالرحمن : خلاص تامر أمر مع السلامة 
وليد : عساني ما أنعدم منك سلام 
سكر الخط وليد وكمل دربه شان يجيب أثاث غرفة النوم من محل الأثاث
..............................
في بيت إبراهيم الساعة الرابعة عصرا 
جمانة : أمي متى بننزل بكرة 
شيماء : إنشاء الله الليلة مو بكرة 
جمانة : وليه الليلة 
العنود تدخل عليهم : عشان يوم الحنة ياحياتي , ولا ما ودك 
جمانة : أفا عليش أموت أنا بالحنة وريحتها 
العنود : يع عليش ريحتها مو حلوة ولا هي حلوة 
شيماء : المهم ماعلينا جهزوا أغراضكم عشان نمشي 
العنود : يمه لا نمشي إلا بعد العشاء عندي شغلة مهمة بعد المغرب مع صديقتي ياسمين 
شيماء : وشي هالشغلة المهمة 
العنود : هذي اعمال سرية يايمه مايصلح أقولها لك 
شيماء : لو أني ما أدري أنك بنت عاقلة ولا ماهديتك تطلعين الوحدك 
العنود : فديتك يمه وفديت هالثقة وإنشاء الله ما أخيب ظنك والحين بنام أشوي بعد هالغداء الطيب مع أنه متنا أشوي 
شيماء : لا متنك ولا شي أكلي يا يمه عليش بالعافية 
أدخلت العنود غرفتها ودقت على ياسمين 
ياسمين : السلام عليكم 
العنود : وعليكم السلام , ها خلاص ظبطي أمورك 
ياسمين : ايه خلاص بمرك مباشرة بعد المغرب 
العنود : والله أني مشتاقة لنصوري حيل إذا شفته بحظنه وببوسه 
ياسمين : شنش تبين تاكلينه مو تحبينه , بس تدرين حتى انا بلمه لين يقول بس خلاص
العنود : المهم حطي بملابسك ذاك المعطر والمنعم للملابس لا يتضايق 
ياسمين : بايخة , وش بتجيبين له هدية 
العنود : خلاص شريتها ولا بقايله لش لين هو يشوفها بعدين أنتي شوفيها 
ياسمين : هذي عوايدك ماتهونين عنها بس شوفي بنشوف نصور وش يقول عن الهدية مالتي أحلى أو أنتي 
العنود : صح عليش صار , لا تنسين لبسي زين مو زي ذاك اليوم فشلتينا بالرجال لدرجة قال لش مو حلو لبسش 
ياسمين : أنتي تدرين وش صار لملابسي ذاك اليوم , العنود ماوصيك خلي هالأمر سر ولا أحد يدري عنه لا ننفضح وتعرفين سمعتنا أهم شي 
العنود : سرنا في بير الي يقول امسوين جريمة بنروح نشوف نصوري وبنجي , ياسمين ضفي ويهك الحين بنام تبين شي بعد 
ياسمين : سلامتك مع السلامة 
قفلت الخط العنود 
العنود : مشتاقة لك كثير يا ناصر ياني ولهت عليك وعلى كلامك وأبتسامتك واله حظك ثنتين يحبونك وياحظ لي بتاخذك . 
نترك العنود ونروح لبيت ليلى 
عمر جالس بالصالة مع عمته ليلى وسلطان ومنال
عمر : وش قلتي عمتي 
ليلى : ياولدي وش أقول لك أنا ماني أمانعة روحتهم هم الي مايبون 
عمر : ليه مايبون ,, منال ليش ماتبون 
منال : كيف نحط الحناء وأبوي مامضى على وفاته شهر 
عمر : أدري أن عمي ما مضى عليه شهر ولكم الحق بالحزن عليه بس عرفي شغلة وحدة لو عمي حي ماراح يتركم كذا تزعلون راح يغير الجو الي أنتوا فيه أعرف ماهو سبب مقنع بس طالبكم غيروا الحال الي أنتوا فيه خلوا هالبيت يرجع زي ماكان أعرف مستحيل بس أحنا أنحاول , شوفوا كيف حالكم كلن ألحاله مانتوا زي أول متجمعين مع بعض حتى على الغداء متفرقين والله أن عمي مايرضى بكذا رجعوا مثل أول شوفوا حمدان بعيد عنكم مع شلته الخايسة حاولوا أنتوا تقربون من بعض بعدين ردوه لكم 
ليلى : كيف نرده وهو مو هنا حتى 
عمر : هذا قصدي أنتوا أول ألتموا وكونوا يد وحدة بعض الأشياء حاولوا تقسون على نفسكم فيها لأجل شي أسمى مثل العرس هذا عرس أكبر حفيدين لا تتركونه متأكد يا عمتي لو أنتي مو في العدة كان رحتي عشان كذا معذورة أما أنتوا يامنال وريم لا مو معذورين حاولوا تتقربون لهلكم لأنكم بحاجة لهم وهم بحاجة لكم شوفي روحك متى أخر مرة كلمتيهم مع أنهم دايم يدقون بس أنتوا حابسين روحكم لا كلن حابس رووحه , 
منال : أعرف أنك تعبت بس هم ماني حاطة حنا سمعت وكافي خلاص
عمر : ماقصرتي يابنت عمتي سلام عليكم 
طلع عمر وهو متضايق 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*ليلى : عمر ...عمر ,,,, كذا زعلتيه يا منال** 
منال : يمه أدري وش يبي عمر بس والله مو قادرة أتقبله , كيف أحط حنا وأبوي توه .............( أنهارت منال وبدت تبكي ) تو هميت يمت 
أطلعت منال غرفتها وخلت أمها وسلطان بالصالة 
ريم توها نازلة مع أنها كانت طول الوقت جالسة على الدرجة تسمع وش يصير 
سلطان : هلا بالشيخة هلا بشيخة البنات 
ريم : مرحبا ألف , كيف حالكم 
ليلى : أبخير توش تدرين أن عندش أم بالبيت 
ريم : السموحة أمي بس تدرين الظروف الي مرينه فيها تخلي الجبل ينهد فمابالك فيني 
ليلى : الحمدلله رجعت لطبيعتك الحين 
ريم : تقريبا 75بالمية وش رايك تحسن ملحوظ 
ليلى : ألاحظ , حتى خالتك لينة ماحولتي أتسلمين عليها والله تفشلت منها ويوم انها أصعدت لش مافتحتي الباب 
ريم : الي تامرين فيه أنا أموافقة عليه تبيني أستسمح مها أموافقة 
ليلى : أيه أستسمحي منها , صحيح بتروحين بيت عمك يوسف الليلة عشان تحطين حنا 
سلطان يترقب إجابة من ريم 
ريم : ايه بروح وباخذ منال معي والمعذرة منك أمي بخليك ألوحدك 
ليلى : لا يابنيتي كان ودي أنكم ترجعون لحالكم مثل أول وهذاني أشوف الي تمنيته يتحقق 
سلطان : بس غريبة يعني وافقتي مع اني كنت أفكرك بتعارضين
ريم : في الأول كنت أمعارضة بس بعدين فكرت فيها وعرفت أن راحت أبوي بأنا نروح الليلة ونفرح أشوي 
ليلى : أسن ماقاتي بس يبيلك الكثير تسوينه عشان تقنعين منال
ريم : لا خليها علي وأنا أوريك فيها
ليلى : أقول داري على اختك أشوي أشوي
ريم قامت من الكنب : أجل هجوم على المنزل 
سلطان : أي منزل 
ريم : عمرك ماشفت افلام كرتون دايما يقولون كذا 
سلطان : لا ماشفت غير كونان 
ريم : وش عرفك بأفلام الكرتون أحسن لك رح أشتر عدنان ولينة ولا السندباد هذي الكراتين صح مو كونان 
سلطان : قولي أنتي الي تبين تشوفينها 
ريم : أي والله جيبها والله أشتقت للطفولة 
ليلى : عدال مين قال لك طلعتي منها 
ريم : فديت هالصوت تسلمين يمه أحلى كلمة قلتيها لي أنا طفلة والحين بخش المعركة وخصمي منال سلام 
ليلى تبتسم : والله مو قادرة أضحك حسبي الله على أبليسك 
راحت ريم فوق غرفة أختها وطقت الباب 
منال كانت جالسة على مكتبتها تصيح: ما أبي أشوف أحد 
ريم : ولا حتى أنا 
منال : منوا أنتي 
ريم : أفا أنا ريم الفلا ومن في الكون يجهلني 
ومن ترا درا عني وماشغلا 
منال أفتحت الباب على طول واحضنت أختها 
منال : أخيرا ريم أخيرا دريتي عني وجيتيتني 
ريم : بموت هديني خنقتيني 
منال : عادي بس لا تروحين عني 
ريم : مو رايحة بس هديني
منال : تراش وعدتيني وانتي بهواك 
فكت منال ريم 
ريم : وانا الي جاية وقلت بكسر راسش ترين دعيت محاربة ألية بس عشان أختي منال 
منال : وليه وش سويت 
ريم : كل هذا وتقولين وش سويتي ( تمسح ريم أدموع أختها ) عرفتي الحين وش سويتي 
منال : ماهو أبهواي غصب عني 
غيرت ريم من أسلوبها وحطت يدها على راس أختها : أدري ياحبيبتي مو أبهواك بس لازم نطلع من هالحالة لازم يرجع البيت مثل ماكان 
منال : أتذكريني بعمر وانتي تقولين هالكلام حتى أني قلت له كلام موزين 
ريم : من حقك هالكلام ومن حقه الكلام هو ما حب يشوفون كذا عشان كذا يحاول يطلعنا من هالحال وعلى فكرة بنروح الليلة نحط حنا 
منال مستغربة : أنتي تقولين كذا غريبة 
ريم : أدري بس كافي حزن الحزن ماهز بأن مانحط حنا الحزن بالقلب هو الي باقي يعني تخيلي لو بعد سنة بنحط حنا ولا لا وان حطينا هل معناتها أن نسينا أبونا لا الطريقة هذي مو صح 
منال : كيف 
ريم قصدي التفكير مو صح الحزن بالقلب نحزن عليه وأنخلد ذكرا وهو ماراح يرضى بالي أنسويه لو أنه حي فمابالك وهو ميت أتوقع أنه مايرتاح 
منال: ريم تتلكمين من جد مايرتاح هو يحس فينا 
ريم تاخذ راس أختها وتحطه على صدرها : أكيد يحس فينا
منال : خلاص بروح بس مو حاطة تدرين فيني ولا نسيتي ما أحب الحنة وريحتها لو علي كان خذت حنا من دون ريحه 
ريم : خلاص لا تحطين بس خلينا نروح ونشوف البنات وعماتي والله أني أشتقت لهم تدرين كم مرة لموا واحنا مانرد عليهم تدرين كم مرة كلمت هيبة وانتي ماتردين لو أنا منهم خلاص ما أكلم بس هم غير
نترك ريم واختها 
الساعة 6المساء 
كانت العنود توها قاضية من صلاتها وجاها أتصال 
العنود : الوو 
ياسمين : يله طلعي أنا بره 
العنود : إنشاء الله 
اطلعت العنود وأركبت السيارة 
ياسمين : مساء الخير على الناس الي غير 
الي مش أي أي ولا زي زي
مساء الخير
مش حرام ياهندسه الهجر والقسى 
لا صباح ولا مساء 
ولا حتى كلمة كويسة 
العنود : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات 
ياسمين : يوووه حتى بهذي توني أمسلمة عليك بالتليفون 
العنود : عادي لازم أتسلمين مو تتغزلين فيني شوفي لك واحد تغزلي فيه مو أنا ...شوفي ناصر
ياسمين : ومين قالك مو متغزلة فيه الحين بنروح وبوريك فيه ببوسة لين أشبع تعرفين عندي فقر تبوس
العنوس : الي سمعنا فقر دم مو تبوس , المهم خلي السواق يمشي
ياسمين : رح بيت ناصر 
السواق : إنشاء الله ماما
في الطريق 
ياسمين : ماقلتي لي وش جبتي له 
العنود : بتشوفين هناك وعن اللقافة تراها عادة ذميمة 
ياسمين : صج والله وي وي وي ماتنطاقين الليلة 
العنود : توش تدرين , بس مع ناصر بصير غير 
أوصلوا البنات بيت ناصر 
وطقوا الباب
العنود : لو عندهم جرس مو كان أحسن بدال هاللعواز 
ياسمين كإنشاء الله بنركب لهم 
ناصر : مين 
العنود : قلبي ياسمين قلبي ناصر هو الي بيفتح 
ياسمين : والله خري انا الي بيشوفني أول 
البنات جالسين يكزون بعض مين تشوف ناصر أول 
فتح ناصر الباب 
ناصر بفرح وشوق كبير : العنود وياسمين 
العنود : ايه 
لم ناصر العنود ومن ثم ياسمين 
العنود : وش أخبارك 
ناصر : ماهي زينة من زمان ماجيتوا لي وين الوعود مالتكم 
ياسمين : أسفين وعساك تقبل أعتذاري بهذي الهدية البسيطة 
ناصر ياخذ الكيس من ياسمين 
العنود : وان اعساك تقبل أعتذاري بهذي الهدية 
ناصر : الله وش هذي
العنود : أفتحها بس مو أهني ماتبي أدخلنا 
ناصر : لا تفضلوا روحوا الصالة هناك
العنود : ندل الطريق بس اهم شي مافيه أحد 
ناصر :لا مافيه أحد زي العادة 
العنود : طق طق طق 
هاجر : تفضلوا 
العنود + ياسمين : السلام عليكم 
هاجر : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات الشمس من وين أشرقت اليوم العنود وياسمين بيتنا حياكم الله 
العنود : الله يحييش وش أخبارك وش أخبار نصوري عساه مو أمتعبك 
هاجر : الحمدلله وناصر صار رجال يعتمد عليه ولا يا ناصر 
ناصر : أجديدة شوفي أيش جابت لي أبلة عنود مع أبلة ياسمين , الله ملابس جديدة خليني أفتح الهدية الكبيرة ( ناصر يفتح الهدية ) الله بلاي ستيشن كل هذا لي*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*نقز ناصر ولم البنات من جديد وجدته هاجر تصيح من الفرح** 
العنود : لا يا عمتي لا تبكين 
هاجر : والله فرحانة فيكم وطلتكم أهلنا أهلنا ماتذكرونا أما أنتوا تتذكرونا دايم وش أبي اكثر من كذا أحد يهتم بحفيدي ويدخل البهجة عليه ما أبي شي بهذي الدنيا 
ياسمين : بس أحنا نبي نبيك مع ناصر 
هاج ر: الله يخليكم لي ولناصر ويخلي عمه له 
العنود /: مين عمه 
هاجر : رجال يفعل الخير مثلكم له فترة ماجاه بس كان واصل معانا وعذره معه سواء كمل معانا ولا لا يكفي الي سواه معانا 
ياسمين بخاطرها : حتى في هذي فيه أحد يشاركنا 
العنود : الله يجزاه خير المهم كيف الهدايا يا ناصر 
ناصر : بالمررة حلوة شكرا 
العنود : لاشكر على واجب 
ياسمين : وكيف السكر وياش
هاجر : هد حيلي والله الله يعيني وأربي هالولد زين 
العنود : لا إنشاء الله بتربينه وتزوجينه بعد بس هاااا أنا الي بختارها 
ناصر : لا ما أبي أبي أجلس مع أجديدة 
هاجر تلم ناصر : يا حبيب أجديدة وحياتها 
اعنود : ياعمة نستأذنك الحين لأني بسافر الحين للحسا تامرين على شي 
هاجر : مايامر عليكم عدو 
ياسمين : سمي ياعمة هذا الظرف
هاجر : ليه أتعبون روحكم يكفي والله طلتكم بالدنيا كلها 
العنود : ندري بس لازم يكون معك أفلوس عشان ما تحتاجون لأحد يله سلام عليكم 
ياسمين : مع السلامة 
وصل ناصر البنات للباب 
العنود : مافيه بوسة كبيرة حق الأبلة 
ناصر : أفا عليك وهذي بوسة أممممممممممممووووووووووه
ياسمين : وأنا ما علي أبي أكبر 
ناصر : تعالي امممممممممممممممممممووووووووووووووه
ياسمين : بس خلاص أخر مرررة تحبني يله سلام وألبس ملابسك والعب بالكمبيوتر
ناصر : مع السلامة وتعالوا مررة ثانية باي
مشوا البنات ياسمين نزلت العنود بيتهم وهي راحت 
..................
شيماء : هلا ببنتي ها نمشي 
العنود : أيه يلا 
عبدالرحمن : يعني سمحتي لنا 
العنود: أيه 
مشوا بيت إبراهيم للحسا وعلى طول راحوا بيت يوسف
................
خلونا نروح بيت ليلى الي كان زايرهم عمهم بو راشد 
الساعة 8 المساء
بوراشد : وش أخباركم يا عيال 
سلطان : بخير وانت شخبارك ياعمي 
بوراشد : بخير ولله الحمد , ,,,,, تدرون ودي أطلعكم الليلة نتعشى 
ريم : الله يهديك ياعمي ليه ماقلت من زمان كان ألغين مواعيدنا 
بوراشد : التاجرة تتكلم وش عندك أعمال 
ريم : ويين عندي الكثير أول شي بنروح بيت خالي يوسف عشان نحط حنا للعرس بكرة 
بوراشد يضحك : ومين قال أنكم بتروحون بيت خالكم الحين ومين قال أنكم بتروحون العرس بكرة 
ريم :أمي 
بوراشد : وش دخل أمك بالسالفة هي الرجال
ريم : لا بس هي المسؤولة عني
بوراد يضحك بأستهزاء: خليها تكون ولية أمرها عشان تصير ولية أمرك 
ريم : وليه 
بوراشد : أنا ولي امرك وكلامي هو الي بيمشي مافيه رووحة 
ليلى كانت تسمع الكلام ولا رضت بكلام بو راشد عشان كذا أدخت وهي متغطية 
ليلى أمعصبة : ومين أنت عشان تصير ولي أمرها بناتي يرووحون المكان الي أرضى لهم أنا ولا أحد له دخل وبعدين حتى لو أنت عمهم مو معناه أنك ولي أمرهم أخوهم ولي أمرهم بس توفى أخوك وصرت ولي أمرهم وأنتوا يابنات لبسواأعبيكم هذا ولد عمكم برا وانت ياسلطان روح معهم 
بوراشد : أنتي أتعانديني ولا تخافين بعد 
ليلى : جرب سو شي لهم وشوف الي بيجيك 
بو راشد : هين ياليلى الأيام بينا وانتوا أحسن لكم لا تطلعون لا يجيكم شي بعد 
ليلى : فمان الله أطلع 
طلع بوراشد من البيت وهو أمعصب حده 
عمر جالس بالسيارة وشاف بو راشد طالع من البيت وهو أمعصب وجالس يسب 
عمر : وش فيه هذا أستجن الله يستر 
....
ليلى : ريم أنتبهي لأختك وانت سلطان خلك رجال وقد المسؤولية 
سلطان : إنشاء الله يمه 
منال : يمه خايفة من عمي يسوي لنا شي
ليلى : ماعليكم منه انتوا روحو الحين ويصير خير سلموا على الكل وخاصة الجازي 
راحوا البنات للسيارة واركبوا 
سلطان : السلام عليكم 
عمر : وعليكم السلام 
منال : السلام عليكم 
عمر : وعليكم السلام ( بخاطره ) باقي أنتي قولي السلام عليكم 
ريم : ........... السلام عليكم 
عمر على طول : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك ريم 
ريم : الحمدلله 
عمر بخاطره : وش فيها تقولها من دون نفس هذا جزاتي 
ريم بخاطرها : أدري بقسي عليك بس تصبر خلني أشوف مقياس الصبر مالك مقياس ريم 
عمر : وش فيه عمك ياسلطان 
ريم : مافيه شي أمور عائلية 
عمربخاطره: الله يالدنيا الحن أمور عائلية ليتك ماتكلمت وظليتي ساكتة كان أحسن 
عمر : خير أمور عائلية 
كملوا مشوارهم ونزلهم عمر ببيت يوسف 
منال : مشكور عمر ولاتنسى أترجعنا 
عمر بخاطره : بعد أرجعكم بعد كلامها بس خلاص هذا أخر مشوار أسويه لكم 
عمر : إنشاء الله فمان الله ولا تنسين تحني 
منال : أشوف 
ريم : أمشي بلا هذرة 
أدخلوا البنات مع سلطان بيت خالهم 
عمر : وش سويت أنا عشان أتسوي ذا هذا جزاتي أنا 
في بيت يوسف 
كانوا البنات ملتمينحول الجازي تنكت معها وتحرش بالقول 
كلن كان فرحان ومستانس والي خلاها تكمل الفرحة دقت الجرس للبيت 

علي : منوا 
يعقوب : أنا يعقوب أفتح 
علي : يعقوب 
سكر السماعة وراح للحريم بالصالة 
علي : يمه يمه 
سارة جالسة والحنايا أتحني رجلها 
سارة : ها وش فيك ماتشوفني مغتلقة بهالحنا 
علي : امي يعقوب 
سارة :وش فيه ولدي 
الكل كان يستمع للكلام وخاصةالعنود الي أكرهت أسمه 
علي : توه جاي 
سارة وهي متلهفة على ولدها : وينه 
علي : توني فاتح الباب له 
سارة قامت ونست أن فيه حنا برجلها 
والكل يذكرها بس هي مع ولدها 
قمر : سارة الحنا 
سارة سارت لولدها بسرعة 
يعقوب كان ماسك عصا يتكا عليها : السلام عليكم 
سارة : وعليكم السلام 
لمت سارة ولدها 
سارة : الحمدلله على السلامة قرت عيني فيك 
يعقوب : الحمدلله على كل شي وينالبنات وين عماتي 
سارة : عيون عماته دقيقة أسنع لك درب
البنات جالسين يتفرجون من الدريشة على الموقف*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*سارة : يا بنات وياحريم الي تتغطى تتغطى ولدي بيدخل يسلم على أخته وجدته** 
دخل يعقوب وأول ماشافته الجازي أرتاعت توها بتقوم وامسكتها لينة جلستهلا 
الجازي : هديني أخوي متعور
لينة : هو بيجيك نسيتي الحنا 
الجازي توها مستوعبة : ايه 
يعقوب : كاني جيتش وش هالحلا وش هالزين ( حب راس أخته ) حتى برلك خليني أشوف 
لينة غطت رجل الجازي : عيب عليك 
يعقوب وهو يبتسم : أختي مافيها شي 
الجازي : تبي تشوفه 
يعقوب : أيه 
لينة : بصطرك ترا أن شاف شي
عائشة وغادة : أهليين 
قام يعقوب وباس أيادي خواته ,,, وهو جالس كذا يدور على وحدة بس مو لاقيها 
يعقوب بخاطره : وينها بسرعة لا أحد يشك ,,أيه كاهي أتسولف مع وحدة ثانية ولا معطتني وجه الكبر لله 
سلم يعقوب على الباقي وطلع عند الرجال كلن فرح لقدومه
بالمقابل كان عبدالرحمن جالس مع عمر في الخارج 
عمر : عبدالرحمن تحرك بسرعة 
عبدالرحمن : وش فيك تكلم 
عمر : أختي نورة جالها خاطب وأمي أموافقة وكلن أموافق حتى أنت وافقت لييه مع أنك 
عبدالرحمن أمعصب : شتقووول أنت خبل أنت مين قال أنا أموافق 
عمر : أبوي سأل أبوك وانت قلت له ما أبي أحجز 
عبدالرحمن يضرب راسه بيده : أنا أحمار أنا غبي حسبي الله علي ليت ألساني أنقص قبل لا أقوله عمر والله موقصدي أختك تدري فيني أبيها وش بسوي وش بسوي بس لا أن مو زي خليل راح أسوي مصيبة لا أنا بتزوجها غصب عن الي ما يرضى أوريك أنا وش بسوي بس مو الليلة بكرا 
عدت الليلة على خير والكل فرحان ومستانس الا عبدالرحمن ونورة وعمر 
جاء اليوم الثاني يحمل معاه أجمل معاني الفرح والبهجة 
سبحان الله فيه ناس يمش لهم الوقت بسرعة وناس ببطيء
الجازي محيوسة مع الكوافيرا
الجازي : عائشة شوفيها وش سوت 
عائشة : مش كذا التسريحة الي نبيها كنا طالبن هذي الصورة فهمتي 
الكوافيرا: أجل خلينا نبداء من جديد
الجازي : والله أني خايفة ما أخلص بالوقت المحدد
غادة : حبيبتي : حتى لو ماخلصتي أنتي قمر 14
.............
والوليد محيوس مع أعيال عمه الي خذوه المزرعة يسبحونه 
وليد : شباب أشوي أشوي 
عمر : أفا يا أخوي خلنا أنفركك زين 
وليد ك فركوني بس مو تشيلوون الجلد 
يعقوب : هالله هالله فيه دعشوه عدل نبيه يلق كأنه قزاز
وليد : صبر يا أبو القزاز في عرسك راح أنظفك أنا حتى العظم بخليه أيبين 
عبدالرحمن : المهم بسرعة خلصوا ورانا الحلاق الحين أنخليه يصنفر بوخالد ويسوي له حمام بخار
وليد : الله لا يحيجني لأحد دامكم وياي هذا ينظفني والثاني يقلم أظافري والثالث يستشور شعري وش بقى صيوا بعد حرمتي 
الكل : ههههههههههههه
...............................
وجا موعد العرس 
جاوا المعازيم 
والكل منبهر ببناتنا وجمالهم 
الجازي : لينة لا تخليني خايفة حيل 
لينة : وش منه الخوف ترا هي فترة قصير وترووح 
الجازي : الله يعين يارب 
سارة : كلولولولشششششششش ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد ماشاء الله بدر في مكانه مبروك يابنيتي عليك 
الجازي : الله يبارك فيك يمه 
ريم : الجازي كلمي 
الجازي : منوا 
ريم : كلمي أنتي 
الجازي : ألوووووو 
ليلى : السلام عليكم مبروووك ألف مبروووك 
الجازي : أهلين عمتي الله يبارك فيك والله مشتاقين 
ليلى : تكذبين علي تشتاقين لي الليلة بدل بو خالد مايصير 
اجازي : فتحي قلبي وسأليه أن كان يرضيك 
ليلى : سلامة قلبك المهم ماوصيك هلا هلا بالتصوير أبي أشوف كل شي 
الجازي : أفا عليك أنتي أول وحدة بتشوفيين كل شي حبيت تكونين ويانا بس الحمدلله على كل شي 
ليلى : الحمدلله 
المهم ماوصيك بزوجك خليش مررة مثلي
الجازي : ليتني أصير ظفر من ظفرك ياعمة 
ليلى : لا أنتي قدها يله أدري فيك خايفة بس لا تخافين وادعي ربك بالخير فمان الله 
الجازي : فمان الله 
سارة : حبيبتي يله بندخلك الحين
الجازي : الحين , عطوني دقيقة أسترخي واشم هوا خايفة 
بعد دقيقة أدخلت الجازي للصالة والكل مبهور بجمالها لأنها تاخذ العقل بصراحة 
أم نواف : مبرووك يا وخيتي 
منيرة : الله يبارك فيك 
أم نواف : ها ترانا نبي العرس اليوم قبل باشر متى بتردون علينا 
منيرة : أبشرك كل الأمور زينه وماشية زي ماتصورتها وأنتي لا تستعجلين على البنت تراهي لنواف مو لأحد ثاني واحنا في ذاك اليوم الي تنسبونا فيه تدرين يكفي انكم جيرانا أول 
أم نواف : الله يبشرك بالخير بشرتيني يالله فمان الله 
منيرة : المهم خلينا نشوفك الليلة 
خلونا نروح للشباب وعرسهم 
الوليد بجنبه يوسف وأبوه بالجنب الثاني كان منشغل بالسلام على المعازيم
أما الشباب فكان يعقوب أمرسم مع عمر وأحمد 
وسلطان كان ماسك التصوير للعرس من البداية بالمزرعة أماالي بدنيا ثانية وجالس يفكر هو عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن :بخاطره : مافي غيره حل , وين أبوي كاهو هناك ,,أبوي ,,,أبوي
إبراهيم : قرب هنا 
جاء عبدالرحمن جنب أبوه 
إبراهيم : سلم على عمك 
سلم عبدالرحمن على صديق أبوه 
عبدالرحمن : أبوي أبيك أشوي 
إبراهيم : عن أذنك حبيبي بس أشوف ولدي وش فيه 
إبراهيم : ها وشفيك 
عبدالرحمن : أبوي انت سألتني ذاك اليوم عن أن كنت أبي أتزوج ولا لا 
إبراهيم : أيه وقلت لي لا 
عبدالرحمن / أبوي أب يأتزوج وبأقرب وقت والجامعة مابقى لي فيها شي باقي فصلين واحد أطبق فيه والثاني أتخرج منه 
إبراهيم : خلاص بس أنت مين تبي 
عبدالرحمن : أبي بنت عمي 
إبراهيم : عمك مين 
عبدالرحمن : بنت عمي خالد نورة 
إبراهيم جاله هم كبير : وش تقول أنت أختار غيرها ما أقدر 
بعبدالرحمن : ليه 
إبراهيم : لأن نورة جاها عريس وأخوي ممكن كلمه ولا يصلح تخطب على خطبة رجال ثاني 
عبدالرحمن : أنا ولد عمها وأحق من أي أحد 
إبراهيم : ياولدي لا تصير زي أخوك وحالته ليه ماتجون الا بالوقت الضايع ليه 
عبدالرحمن : ان ما كلمة عمي بكلمه أنا 
إبراهيم : كيفك بس أن عطا الرجال كلمة أنا ماني أمزوجك لها عيب علينا 
عبدالرحمن : إنشاء الله ما عطاه كلمة بروح له الحين البنات يترقصوون وفرحانين الا نورة راح عبدالرحمن اتجاه عمه خالد 
عبدالرحمن : عمي بغيتك بكلمة راس ضروري
خالد : عن أذنكم بشوف ولد أخوي
راح خالد لعبدالرحمن : سم وش بغيت 
عبدالرحمن : عمي أرجوك لا تخذلني تراك أخر أمل لي 
خالد : وش فيك 
عبدالرحمن : أنا عبدالرحمن ولد أخوك أقرب لك من أي أحد ثاني مابقى لي بالجامعة غير فصلين وبخلص عشان كذا بغيت أتقدم واطلب يد بنتك نورة 
خالد منبهر بالكلام : ....................
عبدالرحمن : عمي تكلم قول شي 
خالد : ماأدري وش أقول لك بس أحب تعرف أن فيه أحد متقدم لها وبعد ما تقدم كلمت أبوك وانت رفضت والحين تجي تقول تبيها لا 
عبدالرحمن بعصبية : ليه بأمر مين أبيها لي أنا
خالد : لا مو معطيها أحد غيرك 
عبدالرحمن فرحان والأرض مو شايلته : من جدك عمي تتكلم بتزوج نورة أنا بتزوج بنتك نورة ماني أمصدق مستحيل 
يوم خلصت الأغنية راحت خالد : ها بس لازم نورة أتوافق 
عبدالرحمن : الحين أكلمها 
خالد : نعم وش قلت 
عبدالرحمن : قصدي عمتي منيرة كلمها حتى هي لازم توافق*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*خالد : لا مو لازم**دامك ولد أخوي تتزوجها بس هي لازم توافق**
**عبدالرحمن : مشكور عمي والله أنك فرجت**هم كبير بقبي أ،ا أحبك وأحب بنتك حيل** 
**خالد : من متى** 
**عبدالرحمن : من واحنا**أصغار ألعب معها وأضربها أحيانا ويوم كبرنا أعجبت فيها زود وحبيتها** 
**خالد /: أنت**ماتستحي وين حياك** 
**عبدالرحمن : حطيته بالسيارة ( حب راس عمه** ) 
**راح عبدالرحمن**لأبوه** 
**عبدالرحمن : يبه عمي وافق وافق** 
**إبراهيم : دامه وافق خلاص** 
**راح**عبدالرحمن لعمر الي كان جنب وليد** 
**عبدالرحمن : أبوك وافق ,,,وليد أبوك**وافق**
**الوليد : على وشو** 
**عبدالرحمن : وافق على زواجي من أختك** 
**الوليد : من**جدك تتكلم ونواف** 
**عبدالرحمن : أنسى ,, المهم بدخل أنا الليلة وبرقص وانت عمر معي**ها** 
**عمر : ليتني أنا بعد أتزوج** 
**الوليد : أشوف كلكم غرتوا** 
**عبدالرحمن** :* *أنت القدوة يالنسيب** 
**الوليد : ومين قال أني أموافق عليك** 
**عبدالرحمن : مو لازم**توافق المهم حط بالك على بنت عمي ليصير لك شي ثاني** 
**الوليد : أبشر خير ماوصيت** 
**نترك الشباب وفرحتهم ونروح للحريم الي كانوا أمقطعين روحهم من الرقص**
**أم نواف** :* *مو قادرة لازم أنقط عليها ماشاء الله تبارك الله** 
**راحت أم نواف لمسرح ونقطت**على عايشة** 
**غادة : وش عليك نقطت لش** 
**عايشة : منوا هذي** 
**غادة : وانا أيش**دراني شكلها تبيك لولدها** 
**هايشة : وش فيك أنتي ونورة تقولون نفس اكلام** 
**غادة** :* *نس المرة** 
**عايشة : ايه** 
**غادة : أجل كلميها بعد الأغنية وشكريها** 
**الهنوف**جالسة مع نورة** 
**الهنوف : وش فيك أمعبسة كذا** 
**نورة : مافيني شي بس متضايقة**أشوي** 
**الهنوف : الدنيا ماتسوى إذا تضايقتي تراني أختك قولي ش الي عندك وش الي**أمكدر خاطرك** 
**نورة : الهنوف مو قادرة أستحمل خلينا أنبعد أشوي** 
**الهنوف : يله**قومي** 
**راحت الهنوف مع نورة بعيد عن المسرح أهداء أشوي** 
**الهنوف : ها وش فيك** 
**نورة** :..........
**الهنوف : ليه كذا نورة ليه الدموع وش صاير لك تكلمي طلعي**الي بداخلك** 
**نورة : الهنوف أهلي بيزوجوني** 
**الهنوف : وهذا شي يزعل** 
**نورة** :* *أنا ما أحبه** 
**الهنوف : نورة تحبين واحد ثاني** 
**نورة /: أيه أحبه واموت فيه**لكنه خذلني كملت نورة سيل دموعها** 
........
**غادة : عايشة خلينا نروح لها** 
**عائشة : يله** 
**راحوا البنات لأم نواف**
**عايشة : السلام عليكم خالتي كيف حالك** 
**أم نواف : وعليكم السلام أبشرك يابنيتي بخير ومبروووك عليك زواج بنت عمك صح** 
**عايشة : الله يبارك فيك, خالتي أمشبها على أحد لأني والسموحة منك ما أعرفك**وانتي أمنقطة علي** 
**أم نواف : لا أعرفك وأعرف أمك منيرة** 
**عايشة : أي منيرة أمي**أسمها سارة يمكن تقصدين قمر** 
**أم نواف : لا أقصد منيرة ذيك ( تأشر أمنواف على**منيرة** ) 
**عايشة : لا ذيك عمتي زوجة عمي خالد منيرة** 
**راحت غادة تنادي عمتها**ساره**
**سارة : نعم حبيبتي وش فيك** 
**غادة : هناك مرة تقول أن عايشة بنت منيرة** 
**سارة** :* *وينها** 
**غادة هناك مع عايشة** 
**سارة : ذيك أم نواف ,,,خليك هنا وبروح**أشوف وش السالفة** 
**راحت سارة لبنتها** 
**سارة : هلا بأم نواف كيف حالك** 
**أم**نواف : الحمدلله وش أخبارك سارة** 
**سارة: الحمدلله ها عرفتي بنتي عايشة**
**أم**نواف : من جد ذي بنتك** 
**سارة : نعم هذي بنتي** 
**أم نواف : واللله ما أدري وش**أقول لك ياوخيتي , عايشة بغيت أمك بكلمة راس خلينا لوحدنا** 
**راحت عايشة بعيد**وشافت نورة والهنوف لوحدهم** 
**نورة : هلا بعايشة قربي** 
**عايشة : نورة قومي شوفي**ذيك المرة تقول أنا بنت أمك منيرة** 
**نورة : وينها** 
**عايشة : ذيك** 
**نورة : هذي**أم نواف , وهي الي تبي أتزوجني ولدها** 
**عايشة : كيف وعبدالرحمن** 
**نورة أرجعت**تصيح كمن جديد** 
**الهنوف : خلاص نورة والله مايستاهل ان كان كذا تصرفه** 
**نورة** :* *لا لا تقولين كذا عليه الهنوف شوفي لي حل ما أبيه**........
سارة : أجل كذا 
أم نواف : ماعلينا منها المهم سارة بغيت عايشة لولدي نواف والله أن أحنا شارين البنت ونبيها ولا زلنا متمسكين فيها ولا لو أم ثانية مارضت بالي سوته زوجة حماك 
سارة : الله يجزاش خير والبنت بنتكم بس خلي ينتهي العرس ونكلم أبوها وعمامها 
أم نواف : ليه عمامها 
سارة :ممكن فيه حد خاطرة بالبنية 
سارة : الله لا يقول ها تراني تعبت لين لقيت بنتك ماشاء الله عليها أخلاق وجمال ونسب نتشرف فيها 
سارة : ماقصرتي 
أم نواف : أهم شي ماأزعجتك ومنيرة حسابها عند ربها تبي تظلم الولد والبنت وأنا وأهلنا كلنا ليش ما أدري 
ساة : حسابي معاها أنا بعدين فمان الله 
سارة راحت لشيماء خويتها تستعين فيها وخبرتها السالفة من الأول للأخير 
شيماء : الحمدلله الحمدلله 
سارة : وش فيك 
شيماء : ولدي عبدالرحمن يبي نورة ولو خذوها عز الله فقدت أعيالي كلهم 
سارة : السموحة منك شيماء ادري تقصدين خليل والجازي قولي الحمدلله ما حد يدر وش الخيرة 
شيماء : الحمدلله بس والله لوريها منيرة هذي تعالي معي ولا أقول لك خلك هنا أنا بحلها 
شيماء اتصلت على إبراهيم وفهمته السالفة كلها 
إبراهيم: خلاص أنا بكلم أخوي وهو يتفاهم مع مرته 
راح إبراهيم لخالد واسحبه على جنب 
إبراهيم : خالد عندي لك سالفة مو حلوة بس بغيتك أتروق وتفهم السالفة عدل 
خالد : سم 
إبراهيم : جاك ولدي عبدالرحمن وخطب نورة منك وأنت وافقت صح 
خالد : ايه هذا ولد أخوي 
إبراهيم والله والنعم فيك ياأخوي بس الي أبي أقوله غير تدري لو عبدالرحمن ماكلمك ولا خطب بنتك كان راحت بنتك ضحية ونواف ضحية وكلنا ضحية والسبب مين منيرة زوجتك 
خالد : وش دخل زوجتي 
إبراهيم : يا أخوي زوجتك حبت تزوج بنتها مو غلط لكن الغلط أن تاخذ عيال الناس سرقة واهم مو قصدهم بنتك قصدهم بنت يةسف عايشة أم نواف تبي عايشة وزوجتك قالت هذي بنتب وبعدها بتلفق الموضوع وبزج بنتك لنواف 
خالد عصب حده : وخر عن طريقي 
إبراهيم : ولا تتعدى من هنا وان تعديت لاني أخوك ولا تعرفني أنا ماقلت لك عشان تسوي شي لزوجتك بينك وبينها تفاهموا بس الحين بنتي نورة عزها وأعلن خطوبتها مو تبي ولدي عز البنية واعلن خطوبتها الليلة 
خالد : عدل كلامك أهم شي العيال والحين خلني أخذ كاس ماي أروق حسبي الله عليك من مررة تبين تاخذين شي مو لك حسبي الله عليك 

نترك الرجال ونرجع لنساء الي كملوا فرحهم ورقصهم 
الجازي : لينة : وينه ولد أخوك تأخر 
لينة : بكلمهم وبشوف وش السالفة 
لينة تتصل على فيصل 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*فيصل : الو*
*لينة : هلا حبيبي*
*فيصل : هلا بخلف ألي وجداني تدرين ليتها ترجع من أيام**العرس وغيره*
*لينة : أحنا فيها المهم حبيبي وين وليد ما دخل*
*فيصل : تونا**أمخلصين عشا وبيدخل الحين جهزوا درب له*
*لينة : يله سلام حبيبي*
*لينة** :* *الجازي :بيدخل الحين أستعدي*
*في هذي الأثناء فيه من كان حزين لدرجة كبيرة الا**وهو خليل*
*خليل : روز تدرين مين زواجه الليلة بالسعودية الا الحين*
*روز : من*
*خليل : الجازي على ولد عمي , الجازي راحت ياروز راحت ليه نا أثابر واتعب حق مين**مادخلت طب الا للجازي وماشديت حيلي الا للجازي أ/ا الحين لمين أثابر واجتهد دامها**راحت راحت الدنيا وراها*
*روز : خليل : لا لازلت تثابر للجازي وتجتهد لا تنسى**مكالمتها لك تراها تحدت أشياء كثيرة لأجلك لا تخيب ظنها فيك وشد حيلك ترا مابقى غير**القليل*
*خليل : الله يعين رفعتي معنوياتي ودي أكلمهم بس ما أبيها تتذكرني في يوم**فرحها أبيها تستانس وتفرح ويملي قلبها السعادة*
*روز : خليل ما أكذب عليك الجازي** :**مو حابه رجال غيرك والظروف هي الي تحكم الأنسان يسوي أشياء مايبيها*
*خليل** :* *الله يعين وش أخبارك أنت ومعاذ,,,أقول لا تستحين لأعطيك كف أنا حسبت أخوك*
*روز** :* *واللهأنك أغلى من أي أنسان بهالدنيا*
*خليل : حتى من معاذ*
*روز : أيه أغلى مين**عرفني عليه غيرك عرفتني على حبيبي وليتني أسلم ويكفيني هذا وهذي حبة على الراس**اممووواه*
*خليل : الله يقطع أبليسك لايشوفونا معاذ ويكفخني الحين*
*روز : معاذ**مستحيل يشك فيك لو ذرة ،ات حسبةأخوي وأبوي وكل شي*
*خليل : أجل خلاص بكلمه يعجل**بالزواج أبي أشوف أحفادي*
*روز أستحت*
*نرجع للسعودية دخل وليد واشتغلت الطقاقة**بالطق وغنت هب السعد*
*دخل يعقوب وأحمد وعمامهم كلهم أرقصوا مع لينة والجوهرة**الكل مو شايلته الأرض من الفرحة حق ولد أخوهم وبنت أختهم*
*طلع يعقوب وأحمد*
*بعدهااطلعوا الرجال وزفوا المعرس والمعرسة للسيارة*
*سارة تبكي دموع الفرح**والجوهرة ولينة لأن الجازي بتغادرهم وبتروح لوليد لا وشهر عسلهم بباريس وماشين**الحين لأن الطيارة بتقلع من الأحساء للرياض ومن ثم على طول لفرنسا*
*سارة : وليد**ماوصيك على أبنيتي وانتي يالجازي هالل هالله بوليد فمان الله*
*منيرة : ها**محتاجين شي تبون شي لا تنسون وكلموا أول ما توصلون*
*البنات سلموا علىالجازي**بعدها غادر وليد والجازي الصالة*
*كملوا العايلة الفرح لين اخر الليل مشوا**المعازيم ومابقى غير الأهل*
*عبدالرحمن : عمي عبدالوهاب بدخل تعالمعنا أرقص*
*عبدالوها ب : يله خلونا ندخل يالشباب*
*شيماء سنعت طريق للشباب وادخلوا*
*عبدالرحمن : يمه والله أني فرحان حيل بس بقول لك بعدين مو الحينالمهم خلي**الطقاقة تغني جنة جنة جنة*
*شيماء : بس غالي والطلب رخيص*
*بدت الأغنية والكل**يرقص من الشباب حتى يعقوب بعصاه يرقص*
*نورة : شفتيه الهنوف مو هامه وفرحان شفتي*
*الهنوف : لا تحزنين روحك*
*خلصت الأغنية والكل سوا الي يقدر عليه من الرقص**خاصة عبدالرحمن الي فحان حيل*
*خالد : منيرة تعالي*
*منيرة : مبروك مبروك*
*خالد : الله يبارك فيك*
*منيرة : عقبال عمر ونورة*
*خالد : نورة أيه الحين**خلاص وافقت*
*منيرة : مبروووك ألف ألف مبرووك يبي لي خماري أرقص عشانك مع أني ما**أحبه*
*خالد : وين المايك أبي أتكلم لأهلي*
*منيرة : دقيقة*
*خذت منيرة**الميكروفون من الطقاقة وعطته خالد*
*خالد : بسم الله بسم الله الكل يسمع*
*الكل** :* *ايه*
*خالد : وين نورة بنتي*
*نورة تسمع أبوها وقامت له ,,,راحت جنب امها*
*خالد : إبراهيم قرب جنبي تعالوا ياأخواني هنا خلونا جنب بعض مايفرقنا أحد وانتي**أمي قربي معنا انتي الخير والبركة*
*الكل قرب من خالد حتى البنات*
*خالد** :* *حبايبي حبيت أبشركم بفرحة ثانية تكمل مسيرتها مع فرحة الجازي والوليد ولدي الفرحة**الجاية تخص بنتي نورة*
*نورة : أمي ماني أموافقة*
*منيرة : سكتي نتي ماتعرفين**مصلحة روحك*
*خالد : اوششش المهم بنتي خطبها رجل ولا كل الرجال عايلتها والنعم**فيها أبوه من أحسن الرجال وأمه ما عليها كلام الكل يحبها ويحترمها وش رايكم أرده**ولا*
*الكل : لا لا ترده*
*خالد : أبي أسمعها من أبنيتي نورة*
*نورة : الراي**رايك يبه*
*خالد : والنعم فيك بنتي والله أنه يستاهلك وانتي تستاهلينه*
*شيماء**مو راضية بالكلام هذا ماتبي أحد ياخذها غير عبدالرحمن*
*خالد: تبون تعرفونه*
*الكل : أيه*
*خالد : نورة أنا أموافق عليه لأنه رجال والنعم منه وهالرجال**انتي بترضين فيه عرفتي منوا*
*نورة بحزن : ايه*
*خالد : ولد عمك إبراهيم**عبدالرحمن تقدم لك ويبيك على سنة الله ورسولك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*
**الكل جلس**يلولولولولشششششششششش**
**الهنوف : لولولولولششششششششش**
**ريم** :* *لولولوللوششششششششششش**
**سارة : لولولوللولوششششششش**
**عبدالرحمن يجونه الحريم**يباركون له والشباب وعمامه** 
**ونروة جاتها جدتها حبتها ولمتها** 
**نورة لسه ماهي**متصورة الموقف عبدالرحمن تقدم لي يعني مو نواف** 

**سارة : يوسف قرب** 
**يوسف** :* *وش فيك** 
**سارة : أم نواف تبي بنتك عايشة لولدها نواف**
**يوسف : والله أني مو قد**هالفرح كله خليها بكرة هالسالفة** 
**نورة : يبه أنت تتكلم جد** 
**خالد : أفا عليك**ولد عمك رجال وشاريك** 
**نورة : أبوي أبي أكلم ولد عمي جنبك** 
**خالد: ليه** 
**نورة** :* *ناده وخله يجي يسمع ردي** 
**خالد : إنشاء الله ,,,عبدالرحمن تعال هنا** 
**جلس**خالد وبجنبه عبدالرحمن وجنبه الثاني نورة ( متغطية** ) 
**نورة : أبو ي أنا مو**أموافقة على عبدالرحمن لين يقول يه مايبي يحجز**
**عبدالرحمن : وش تقولين أنتي انا**ما أبيك أبيك بس ما بغيت أحد يزعجك ولا يتكلم عليك فكرت فيك قبلي وبعد هذا تقولين**ليه قلت كذا**
**نورة : انزين أنت غبي ماتفهم يوم أسألك أبوك ليه مافكرت أشوي** 
**عبدالرحمن محرج : واللهما أدري وش أقول لك بس ال ي أعرفه ماكنت حاط 1 بالميه**احد ياخذك مني بس الحمدلله رجعتي لي والحين أموافقة ولا لا** 
**نورة : الي يشوفه**أبوي** 
**خالد : كل الي سويتيه وتبن أقول رايي تقو ل لبوة أحد ماخذ ضناها** 
**عبدالرحمن : هههههههههه لبو** 
**نورة : يبــــــــــاه**

*

----------


## علي البحراني

شكرا لك اختي صمت الجروح...
بأنتظار الاجزاء القادمه...
تحياتي

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكور أخوي عالتواصل



ربي يعطيك العافيه



صمتـ الجروح .....

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثلاثون*
*نورة : يبــــاه , شفت خليته يضحك علي*
*عبدالرحمن : أنا ماضحكت أنا أأيد عمي بكلامه بس
خالد : أقول تراك تماديت تراها لسه بنت عمك ولا 
عبدالرحمن : ومين قال أنت أعلنت هالشي لأهلي إذا خلاص أنا زوجها 
خالد : ومين قال
عبدالرحمن : أنا أقول الزواج المقصد فيه الأشهار وانت أشهرت وحبيبي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ثلاث جدهن جد وهزلهن هزل الزواج والطلاق والثالثة ناسيها المهم بما معناه ونورة زوجتي بالأشهار
خالد : خل كلامي يفيدك قوم تقلع زودتها وهي قصيرة إذا تبيها تعال مع أبوك وأمك ومعاك الشيخ 
عبدالرحمن : بكرة 
خالد : صار بكرة 
نورة وهي معصبه : لا أهي بضاعة تبون تفتكون منها وبس 
خالد : بنت عقلي أنا الي أتكلم 
نورة : يبه خليت فيها كلام ما أبي أتزوج خلاص
عبدالرحمن : ومين قال أنتي فيها وطبيتي فيها لو تبين كان عارضتي , بس أدري فيك تبي( ماخلص كلمته الا وعمه ضاربه على راسه )
خالد: أيا الي ما تستحي تقولها وقدامي بعد 
نورة : حيلك فيه يبه علمه أن عندي ظهر
خالد : وانتي وافقتي ولا نقوله من الحين مانبيك
عبدالرحمن يناظر نورة ينتظر كلمتها 
نورة : أنا ماقلت ما أبيه قلت كيفك يبه 
خالد : سمعت كيفي وكيفي يبيك وشقلت 
عبدالرحمن : عمي أبي طلب صغير بس 
خالد : سم وشتبي
عبدالرحمن يكلم عمه بأذنه (يساسره) 
عبدالرحمن : عمي أنا قدوتي محمد عليه أفضل الصلوات والتسليم وابي أقتدي فيه 
خالد : ماقلت الا خير 
عبدالرحمن : عمي بغيت أنظر لما يدعوني لنكاح كريمتكم نورة أبي أشوفها 
خالد : هذه قدامك طالعها 
عبدالرحمن : عمي 
خالد : وش تبي
عبدالرحمن : أبي أشوف وجها وشعرها 
نورة بخاطرها : وش يقولون هذيلا يتساسرون وانا هنا عيب لا يتناجى أثنان وثلاث معهم 
خالد : ماقلت شي حرام بس تعرف البنت هذه أسألها 
عبدالرحمن :مو لازم أنا ما أبي أشوف هنا أبي أشوفه بكرة الصباح اول ماتصحا من النوم بدون أي خرابيط على وجها 
خالد : لا ياولدي لازم تعرف,,,,,,, نورة عبدالرحمن
عبدالرحمن : لا يا عمي لا تخربها 
خالد : أسكت وما عليك 
نورة : سم يبه وش فيك 
خالد : لا يا بنيتي بس عبدالرحمن يبي يشوفك 
نورة : نعم نعم تشوفني لا مستحيل أسأل عني وبيقولون لك عني, هذا الطريق الوحيد لك 
عبدالرحمن : سألت المشكلة وقالوا لا يغرك أنها هادية تراها جيكرة 
نورة : أنا جيكرة وحررررررة مانت شايفني 
خالد : أظن سمعت وش قالت لك السموحة عبدالرحمن بس رايك الأول أحسن بكرة أشوفك 
عبدالرحمن : والله خلاص أجل فمان الله يا عمي والجيكرة 
مشى عبدالرحمن وراح عند أعيال عمه برا الصالة 
نورة : يبه وش قلت له 
خالد : وبخته بعد, و قلت له ما عندنا بنات تشوفهم 
نورة : فديتك يا أبوي جعلك ذخر لي وسند 
خالد : أمين 
نورة بخاطرها : أحسن خله يتعذب أشوي ويعرف أني مو هينة , بس حرام والله عبدالرحمن يعزني كثير , لو يعزك كان خذاك من دون مايشوفك ولا لما يشوفك بيصير شي ثاني , أقول أنطمي لا أصفعك الحين هذا حبيبي وانتي مالش شغل يالخايسة 
عند الساعة خمسة صباحا كانت الطيارة أقلعت من مطار الرياض ومتجها لفرنسا كانت الجازي بجنب الوليد نايمة وهو لسه صاحي لكنه بدنيا ثانية 

الوليد بخاطره: وش ذنبها الجازي وش ذنب هالقمر ينخان اهههه يالجازي وش كثر بتعانين معي لكن وش اسوي بقلبي هذا (يؤشر على قلبه ) الي علني بحنين أول حب لي ياليتها خانتني وارتحت ليتها أغدرت فيني وارتحت ليتها وليتها لكن للأسف ولا وحدة من هذي الا انا الي غدرت فيها غدرت بأعز إنسانة بحياتي غدرت بروحي غدرت قلبي ليتني مت قبل كل هذا الفراق عنك ياحنين صعب اههههههه ما أدري وش تسوين الحين جالسة على المكتبة الي تحبينها ولا جالسة جنب عصافيرك ولا جالسة تكلمين أحد ومين لك بعدي ما أظن فيه أن كان فيه بنت عفية فهي أنتي ما عمرك رفعتي نظر لأحد حتى انا ماترفعينه دوم مستحية ليش يارب ليش صار الفراق هو الواقع ماكنت أتوقع هالشي طول عمري ( أنزلت دمعة من الوليد ومسحها بيده ) وش في الجازي ليه هالدموع على جبينها اههههه وش كثر أنتي حلوة وبالدموع صرتي أحلا بس ليه تصيح هل على الفراق ولا عشان 
الجازي قامت من النوم ولاهي عارفة وش صاير أدمع عيونها وعيونها حمراء حاطة يدها على راسها 
الجازي بصوت أنثوي يبين عليه التعب: وليد وليد الحق علي يألمني 
الوليد مرتاع ومايدري وش يسوي: الجازي وش فيك الجازي 
الجازي : وليد مو قادرة ألم فظيع مو قادرة 
وليد مرتاع على الجازي: جازي قولي وش تحسين فيه 
الجازي : أحس بألم يضرب راسي بقوة أحس أن فيه شي يقطع أعصابي أسناي وليد أسناني تألمني ما أقدر
الجازي أرتفع صوتها بالصياح 
الجازي : الحق علي وليد أرجوك وليد حبيبي ألحق علي
وليد بخاطره : أنا حبيبك أنا , وش أسوي معك كل مالك وتخليني أحس بالذنب
وليد ينادي المسؤلين عن خدمة الركاب بالطيارة المضيفات: لو سمحتي لو سمحتي 
المضيفة: السلام عليكم 
وليد : وعليكم السلام , لو سمحتي زوجتي تعبانة كثير ولا أدري وش فيها أرجوك سعفوها 
المضيفة: أختي وش تحسين فيه 
الجازي : ألم بأذني قوي يألمني أرجوك ساعديني 
المضيفة : هذا الضغط أثر عليها كثير بسبب أنها نايم وصحت على ضغط مختلف المهم خلها تضرب أسنانا ببعض وتسكر أنفها وتنفخ عشان أطلع الهوا وانا بجيب لها أكواب لأذنها 
وليد : الجازي سويي زي ما قالت لك 
الجازي تحاول تقاوم الألم : أنزين 
المضيفة :بحط لك الأكواب على أذنيك مسكيهم وسويي الي قلت لك راح تحسين بتحسن مع مرور الوقت , بجيب لك أسبرين بعد أشوي 
الوليد : شكرا لك 
الجازي تمسك الأكواب 
وليد بخاطره: ليه الدموع أنزين بس كافي أرجوك ما أقدر أشوفها 
يمسح وليد دموع الجازي : ها الجازي أرتحتي الحين 
الجازي بصوت متقطع : أ....أح...أحسن الحين مشكور 
الوليد : الجازي ممكن تحطين راسك هنا بحظني
الجازي بخاطرها : اههههه تدري يا وليد من كلماته هذي تدري ان فيه واحد كان يبي يسويها قبلك هو خليل , خليل كان مجتمع مع العنود وشيما تدري وش يقول كان يقول ودي تصيح الجازي أزعلها وتروح لغرفة وتجلس تبكي أشوفها وينكسر غروري وينكسر قلبي واعاتب نفسي حتى تتأدب ولا تظرها ومن ثم أمسح دموعها واحب راسها واحطه بين أضلوعي .............اهههههههه لكن وينه الحين الله يساعده يارب ويعطيه على قدر نيته 
الوليد : ممكن الجازي
الجازي بنظرة رضا : ايه يالغالي 
حط الوليد ايده على راس الجازي ومن ثم جابه عند صدره جلس يمسح على راسها ومن ثم قبله 
الجازي : وليد 
الوليد: سمي 
الجازي : عاهدني ياوليد 
وليد : أعاهدك على أيش 
الجازي : عاهدني انك ما تهدني أبد ولا تخليني أندم على زواجنا 
الوليد بخاطره : ذبحتيني يالجازي على كلامك ذبحتيني ( أنزلت دموع الوليد ) أنتي مو دارية أني غدرت بحنين مع أني عاهدتها نفس عهدك هذا عاهدتها بأن نبقى مع بعض مهما صار مهما كانت الظروف لكن أنا أول من غدر كيف تبيني يالجازي أعاهدك وانا نذل لأعز ناسي كيف يالجازي كيف
الجازي : وليد ما عاهدتني
الوليد : (يحب راس الجازي ) أعاهدك يا حياتي أعاهدك 
الجازي : ونا أعاهدك ما أفكر بغيرك واكون عند حسن ظنك واكون زوجة وفية تحب زوجها 
الوليد يمسح دموعه وجلس فترة يراجع روحه 
الوليد بخاطره : لازم أقول لها القصة كلها لمتىأخدعها وأخدع نفسي , لكن كيف أخدع نفسي وانا أحب الجازي, أيه تخدع روحك أنت تحب حنين كثير , واحب الجازي كثير ,ومستحيل أجرح شعورها 
الوليد : الجازي ....
الجازي :...............
الوليد : الجازي ....... وش فيها ماتتكلم 
ناظر الوليد الجازي لقاها نايمة 
الوليد : سبحان الله الله يحبك يالغالية ومستحيل أجرح شعورك وان جرحته تراني مو أنا وليد ولد عمك 

نترك العروسين ينامون وراهم طريق طويل 
عند الساعة الثامنة صباحا 
في بيت إبراهيم بالأحساء
كان عبدالرحمن لتوا قد صحا من نومه 
عبدالرحمن : الحمدلله الذي أحيانا بعدما أماتنا وإليه النشور , يالله ياكريم يامرخص الحريم , خلني أوظب روحي حق غناتي بشوفها وبشوفها (جلس عبدالرحمن ينطط ينقز فوق السرير) وبشوفها وبشوفها واليوم اليوم بشوفها والسعة هذي بشوفها يا حلاها عند شوفتي ,,, أقول الحين بشوفها وهي توها صاحية من النوم خوفي أتخرع منها , أتخسي هذي ملاكي نورة مهما تصير فهي ريحانة قلبي , خلني أتسبح وبعدها نروح لها ولا مو لازم دام أنها بتجي على طول وهي مكشرة وكشة يا حليلها ,خلني حتى أنا كذا بشكلي ,لا لازم أتشيك واحرها زي ماسوت أمس فيني
دخل عبدالرحمن يسبح
.................................................. .....
في نفس الوقت في أمريكا كانت غرفة خليل مظلمة غير أنه يسمع منها ذلك الصوت 
خليل بصوت باكي عند السجود:
لغيرك ما.............. مددت يدا
وغيرك لا يفيض ندى*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*وليس يضيق بابك بي*
*فكيف ترد من قصدى 
وركنك لم يزل صمدى
فكيف تذود من وردا
ولطفك يا خفي اللطف إن 
عادي الزمان عدى
على قلبي وضعت يدى 
ونحوك قد مددتيدى
سرا ليلي
بغير هدى 
ولا أدري 
لأي مدى
يطاردني الأسا أبدا 
ويرعاني الجوا أبدا
وينشر بالهواء روحا
ويطريني الهوا جسدا
نهاري والهجير لظى 
وليلي والظلام ردى 
فوا كبداه 
إذا أضحي 
وأن أمسي 
فوا كبداه 
وليس سواك لي سندا
فقدت الأهل والسندا
وأطوي البيد طاوية 
كأني في الفضاء صدى
ولطفك ياخفي اللطف إن 
عادي الزمان عدا
لغيرك ما.............. مددت يدا
وغيرك لا يفيض ندى
وليس يضيق بابك بي
فكيف ترد من قصدى 

بكى خليل حتى أنه يبكي من دون أن يشعر فهو قد أستراح من هم كبير بهذه الصلاة
خليل: الحمدلله إن شاء الله الحين أحسن ............. خلني أنام أشوي وبعدها اقوم أذاكر للأختبار
معاذ بصوت ضعيف : خليل
خليل : هلا معاذ 
معاذ: لازلت تفكر 
خليل : ومتى نسيت عشان ما أفكر
معاذ: لهذي الدرجة خليل 
خليل : وأكثر
معاذ: وش تبيني أدعي أدعي أنك توصل لها
خليل بخاطره : أوصل لها أمنية من أمنياتي لكن وش المسمى ........زابن عم ......لا ما أرضى ما أرضى 
معاذ: خليل وشي الدعوة 
خليل : أدع أن ربي ما يجمعنس معها الا بخير هذي أحلى دعوة تدعيها لي
معاذ: يارب هذا خليل احد عبادك قد أضرم بقلبه الشوق والحنين لإمراءة تزوجت وهو يرد بها خير ولا يريد إلا سعادتها اللهم أزل هذا الشوق ان كان فيه خير له ويارحمن السموات والأرض أسعدها مع زوجها ولا تجمعها معخليل الا في خير 
خليل: امين .............
معاذ: خليل بكرة أخر يوم خلنا ننام أشوي وبعدها نذاكر 
خليل : قبل النوم يا أخوي تراك طولتها
معاذ : الي هي
خليل: روز
معاذ: وش فيها ربيعتي
خليل : نعم ربيعتك .....ماهي ربيعتك هي حبيبتك
معاذ: أدري والله بس 
خليل :أنت ماتسوي شي خطاء تزوجها
معاذ: وأهلي
خليل : معاذأهلك راح يفرحون لك والله بس انت تزوجها
معاذ: عطني فرصة أفكر وعدها بكلم أهلي
خليل : خير
أنسدح خليل على سريره وبعد دقيقة كان هو نايم 
معاذ: الله يسعدك يا خليل ختى في هذي مايهمك روحك 

....................
في بيت خالد 
عبدالرحمن : هلا عمي صحيت 
خالد : وعليكم السلام 
عبدالرحمن : السلام عليكم 
خالد : ايه الحين وعليكم السلام ...... من مان أنطرك وينك 
عبدالرحمن تنفس الصعداء: عند الباب
خالد : كاني جيتك مع السلامة 
..... بعد دقيقة خالد فتح الباب
عبدالرحمن حب راس عمه 
خالد : حياك أدخل
عبدالرحمن : بسم الله 
دخل عبدالرحمن الصالة 
عبدالرحمن : عمي وينها 
خالد: من هي 
عبدالرحمن : عمـــــــــــــــي أها عاد 
خالد : فوق نايمة 
عبدالرحمن : يعني 
خالد : مو انت تبي تشوفها و توها صاحية من النوم 
عبدالرحمن : عدل
خالد : دقيقة 
خالد يتصل على نورة عن طريق السنترال
في غرفة نورة كان الوضع سكون غير ان فيه شي مزعج الا وهو التليفون 
نورة : اهههههههههههه منوا ............. مين الي يدق من الصباح .... الوا أحد يدق الصباح
خالد : نورة 
نورة تعدلت : هلا يبه 
خالد : تعالي الصالة أبيك 
نورة: إنشاء الله 
..........
نورة : وش فيه أبوي يبيني بهالوقت ...أول مرة يسويها ,,,, شكله عن عبدالرحمن ,,,,,,,,,,,, فديته والله يستاهل أقوم له 
قامت نورة وعلى طول على الحمام 
غسلت وجها بالصابون ومن ثم ناظرت روحها بالمرايا
نورة : يا حلوك والله ..يا حظ الي بياخذك ....أكيد بو إبراهيم(ابتسمت ابتسامة خفيفة ومن ثم أطلعت من الحمام وخذت لها ربطة للشعر وربطت شعرها )
أنزلت نورة وفي نزولها 
خالد : عبدالرحمن هذه أنزلت 
عبدالرحمن : الله يستر
نورة نازلة بخطوات ثابتة فيها غرور خفيف ويا حلوه بالبنية كانت لا بسة قميص أزرق هادي يضيف لها حلاة على حلاها
خالد :يقوم من ماكنه عشان يجيب بنته للزاوية الي جالس فيها عبدالرحمن 
نورة للحين ماشافت عبدالرحمن : خالد هلا يبه ( تحب ايده )
يمسك خالد ايد بنته ويمشي وياها بالصالة 
خالد : تعالي عندي لك مفاجاءة
نورة : أكيد عبدالرحمن 
خالد بأستغراب: وش دراك 
نورة : أكيد قال لك شي
عبدالرحمن يطالع نورة وهي مو داري تكلم أبوها 
عبدالرحمن فام من مكانه وبخاطره: ماشاء الله تبارك الله مين قال القمر بالسماء كذاب والله هذا هو القمر لا أغلط فيها هي أحلى من القمر 
نورة صوبت عينها على شي تحرك في الزاوية من الصالة لقت مين عبدالرحمن 
نورة بخاطرها : انا نايمة ولا صاحية هذا عبدالرحمن اهااااااااا أجل كذا يا يبه ( ابتسمت ابتسامت رضا زادها سحر على سحرها )
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : لا أرجوك بس أنا الغبي ليه قلت أبي أشوفك ....راح أتولع فيك زود 
خالد يشوفهم كل واحد يناظر الثاني وهالفترة ما هي غير ثواني معدودة لكن الصمت والعيون وصلوا مشاعر تعجز الألسنة عن توصيلها 
نورة كسرت حاجز الصوت : ابوووووووووووووي عبدالرحمن هنا 
تخبت نورة ورا أبوها عشان ما يشوفها عبدالرحمن مع أنها عارفة بوجوده بس هذي عيارت بنات 
خالد : الحين عبدالرحمن تعالي أشوفك 
سحب خالد نورة وجلسها جنبه بالكنب
خالد بصوت قوي : وانت ما فيه سلام بسك قززز
عبدالرحمن : ..................
خالد بصوت أقوى : عبدالرحمــــــــــــن*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن بخاطره : وش هالأزعاج أسكت خلني أروي ظماء شوقي*
*خالد جنبه تكاية رماها على عبدالرحمن لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي خذ عبدالرحمن التكاية ورماها جنبه 
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : أنا في حلم ولا علم أحس كأنها حورية ونور حوليها يخليني أزيد من تركيزي عليها ,,,, ياربي أفتحت ثغرها ..... أبي أسمع كل كلمة تقولها ......... عبدالرحمن منوا هذا لا يكون تقصدني أنا عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : تقصديني انا 
نورة بصوت ناعم فيه شوق : أيــه أنت 
عبدالرحمن صاير أبله مايدري وين الله حاطه : سمي 
نورة : أبوي يبيك 
عبدالرحمن : وينه أبوك 
خالد : أنا ويني ...وش صار له هذا 
نورة : شوفه ( تأشر على أبوها )
عبدالرحمن يحول أنظره بتجاه يد نورة لكنه لقى واحد شايط على أخره 
عبدالرحمن حس بشي غريب بيصير لذا 
عبدالرحمن رجع له عقله/ : هلا عمي وش فيك 
نورة فرحانة بتنتقم الحين 
خالد أمعصب: نعـــــــم الحين عمي وقبل أشوي مابقى شي الا وقطيته عليك 
عبدالرحمن : تراني معذور والله 
شفت القمر في أبهى حلته 
حتى ظنيت أني بالسماء أرفرف
لقيتني أنتقص من جمالها 
في وصفي لها بالقمر
القمر يغيب عنا ساعات طويلة 
لكنها والله بالعين ما غابت 
قلت ماهي غير حورية من الجنة 
ربي أرسلها لي عشاني
وبعد هذا كله تقول لي 
وين كنت 
المعذرة والسموحة بنتك 
روت ظيمن بقلبي من سنين 
وبعدها أرتويت 
لكن قبلها ما شفته وحبيتها 
كيف بعدها بستحمل الدقايق من دونها 
عليتني يا عمي من دون علمك 
أمد أيد ي لك برجائي عجل علي
ماني داري هل ان طلعت ببقى حي من دونها 

نورة بشجن الليالي:

شبهتني بالقمر وانا أحلى 
ومن ثم قلت أني حورية من الجنة 
وبهذي نقصتني حلة الجمال
أنا أزود على الحور بجمالي 
أنا عابدة لربي عبدته حق عبادته 
وبحلاياي وعبادتي 
صرت أجمل منهم سنيني
أتاريكي ما وصفتني حق وصفي 
لكنك معذور ويشهد ربي
ماشفت مثلك مثيلي
عجل علينا تراناالوله زاد فوق حده 
وقلبي ما أظنه يستحمل الفراق 
عبدالرحمن أمسبه مايدري وين الله حاطه 
خالد يسمع الكلام وما يدري وش يسوي لكن أحسن حل يطلع عبدالرحمن 
خالد : أدحيم قوم يله 
عبدالرحمن : دقيقة ما أرتويت 
خالد : رح المحطة عب لك فول قوم يله ( مسك خالد ايد عبدالرحمن وقومه لكن عبدالرحمن ماشال عينه عن نورة )
عبدالرحمن : مع السلامة 
نورة بأبتسامة : مع السلامة يالغالي
طلع عبدالرحمن وكله عزيمة بأن ينهي هالموضوع بأقرب وقت 
.................................................. ........
في الطائرة 
كان المضيف يدعوا الركاب لأغلاق الأحزمة 
وليد: الجازي صبري أشوي تحملي 
الجازي والألم أمبين عليها والدموع تنحدر من دون شعور : ما أقدر وليد أحس أني بموت أهههههههه ما أقدر أتحمل 
الكل كان يطالع الجازي ووليد 
الوليد : please do not see here , see another another place حسبي الله عليهم وين يقولون ما أحد له دخل بالثاني , الجازي الطيارة أهبطت على المدرج بوديك لأقرب دكتور بس انتي هدي((يمسك الجازي ويحضنها ))
توقفت الطائرة ودعي الركاب للنزول منها 
نزل الوليد مع الجازي من متن الطيارة وتوجهوا لصالة الأستقبال وأثناء السير 
الوليد : الجازي كيفك الحين 
الجازي : أحس أحسن من قبل خلاص مو لازم الطبيب
الوليد : لا كيف مو لازم بنروح للطبيب 
الجازي : وليد : لو سمحت وليد ما أبي أروح خلاص طبت ,من أشوي كان السبب الظغط والحين الحمدلله 
الوليد : الجازي وش فيك غيرتي رايك قبل أشوي تبين الدكتور والحين خلاص
الجازي: ايه خلاص
الوليد بأبتسامة مكر: قولي أنك ماتحبين المستشفى 
الجازي : هذا أنت تدري 
الوليد : كيف ما أدري وانا ماخذك أدري عن كل شي بحياتك وش الي تحبين ووش الي ما تحبين 
الجازي : زين أجل وش الي أبيه الحين 
الوليد : امممممممممم نروح ننام والله تعبان 
الجازي : لا النوم لا 
الوليد : بس كذا ما أبي أنام 
الوليد بحسن نية : خاص نروح الشقة ونفطر 
الجازي : حتى ذي لا 
الوليد : لا يكون الي في بالي 
الجازي : وشو 
الوليد : تخافين مني الجازي 
الجازي بتردد: تي الصراحة مو متعود أنام مع احد فما بالك برجال 
الوليد : رجال أنا رجال 
الجازي تصالح وليد الي زعل: وليد أقصد أي شخص أنت زوجي لازم تريحني 
الوليد بجدية وفيها مزح: أقول ماعندنا بنات ينامون لحالهم يله بس
أخذ الوليد الشنط وأجروا أقرب تكسي يوديهم لمحل إقامتهم بباريس
في التاكسي
الوليد : ها الجازي : عساش مرتاحة 
الجازي : دام أنك مرتاح انا مرتاح 
الوليد : هذا الكلام مو قبل أشوي أخاف
الجازي : خلاص وليد أنسى 
الوليد : إنشاء الله بنسى وهناك بنشوف مين الي مو ناسي
الجازي : وين هناك 
الوليد : بعد وين بالشقة 
الجازي : تراك تخوفني زود أسكت خلني أصطدم بالواقع أحسن 
الوليد : الواقع يا أم الواقع أوريش هناك 
وصل التاكسي لفندق ونزل الوليد ومن ثم فتح الباب للجازي 
الوليد : تفضلي سيدتي ها نحن قد وصلنا أهلا بك في شقتك 
الجازي كأنها ماتبي تنزل 
الوليد : أقول أنزلك ولا بتنزلين 
الجازي : والله شكلك يخرع بنزل أمري لله 
الوليد : جيتك بالطيب وما فاد فيك وش تبيني أسوي لك أشيلك ,,,, يله عشانك بشيلك 
الجازي : لا الوليد مو أهني عيب
الوليد : اههها اجل فوق بشيلك ولا تتكلمين بكلمه سمعتي 
الجازي : سمعت 
راح وليد للأستقبال ياخذ مفاتيح الشقة 
الوليد : thank you <<< please send breakfast after one hour ok
موظف الأستقبال : ok 
طلع الوليد مع الجازي عن طريق المصعد والجازي طول الوقت أطالع بالمناظر الي بالفندق وخاصة النافورة 
الجازي : تدري الفندق هذا شكله أجنان من بره , ويكفي اني أحس أني بمصر بالأهرام 
الوليد : لسه ماشفتي شي ,,, تدرين كيف نتنقل تحت عن طريق شباب يرفعونه بحمالة ويودونه وين مانبي داخل الفندق
الجازي : الله خلنا نروح الحين 
الوليد : والله قصي علي بعد شايفتني بزر هاك حلاوة ها 
وصل المصعد للدور الخامس والخمسين
وبعدها أطعوا منه العروسين لكن هنا حصل شي ثاني أول ما فتح الوليد الباب شان يشيل الجازي ويدخلها للشقة 
الجازي : لا وليد حرام عليك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الوليد شايلها ويمشي على أقل من مهله** 
**الوليد : أنتي الي قلتي مو أهني** 
**الجازي : حتى مو هني**
**الوليد : أهههههه**يعني اذبك الحين ولا وش أسوي** 
**الجازي : لا تطيحني وليد أخاف أهههههه أذني تعورني**وليد أذني (( الجازي تسوي روحها تتألم** )) 
**الوليد : الجازي ((حط الوليد الجازي**على السرير وهي ما صدقت خبر أسرعت ناحية الحمام وقفلت على روحها** ))
**الوليد** :* *تسوين هالشي فيني صبر وين بتروحين المهم تسبحي** 
**الجازي : وليد لا تنسى الأغراض**تراهي برا نسيتها يا روميو**
**الوليد : بروح أجيبها عجلي ترا الفطور بيجي** 
**الجازي : إنشاء الله** 
**راح وليد يجيب الأغراض من برا** 
**الجازي : وليد** ......**وليد وينك** 
**دخل وليد للشقة وسمع الجازي تناديه** 
**الوليد : نعم يالغالية** 
**الجازي : تسلم** 
**الوليد : بس تسلم مافيه شي ثاني** 
**الجازي : تسلم بس تكفي** 
**الوليد : أنزين أحسابك مو هني** 
**الجازي : وليد طلع لي ملابس ومنشفة من شنطتي** 
**الوليد : إنشاء الله بس تامرين أمر وهذي شنطتك** 
**الجازي تذكرت شي ملابسها** 
**الجازي بصوت عالي : وليد لا لا ,,, أنا بفتحها خلها** 
**وليد : ليه وش فيها** 
**الجازي : وليد خلها أرجوك بفتحها أنا** 
**وليد بمكر : ليش وش فيها** 
**الجازي** :* *فيها ملابسي بعد وش فيها** 
**الوليد : خلاص بفتحها أنا** 
**الجازي : وليد طلبتك**خلها** 
**الوليد : عطيتط ادري فيك تستحين وهذا الي بيدوخني الليلة الحياء حقك** 
**أفتحت الجازي الباب ومدت يدها تاخذ الشنطة وليد مسك يدها** 
**الجازي : وليد لا** 
**الوليد حب يد الجازي وعطاها الشنطة** 
**الجازي بخاطرها : وش سوا هذا حب يدي** ((**أقفطت**))
**تسبحت الجازي ومن ثم أطلعت ووليد دخل بعدها لكنه ما تحرش فيها وبعد**فترة طلع وليد ولقى الجازي تسرح شعرها** 
**الوليد منبهر من جمال الجازي** 
**الوليد** :* *الجازي ((الجازي تطالعه من المرايا )) اول مرة أدري أنك بهذي الحلاة والله ما**أدري وش أقول لو واحد ثاني كان قال شعر ولا خاطرة ولا أي شي بس أنا ما أعرف أقول**هالأشياء الي أعرفه أنك أجمل ماشفت بحياتي ياني مجنون ضيعت وقت كثير بحياتي ولا**داري عنك المفروض من زمان تزوجتك أأههه لو داري بس أنك بهذي الحلاة** 
**الجازي**أحمرت أخدودها** 
**قرب وليد للجازي وحب راسها** 
**الوليد : ممكن أسألك الجازي** 
**الجزاي وهي جالسة تسرح شعرها : تفضل أنا ملك يمينك** 
**الوليد : تجاوبيني**بصراحة** 
**الجازي : الله يقدرني بس انت تكلم** 
**الوليد : الجازي هل تحبيني** 
**الجازي ساكتة تفكر : أنا أحبك الحين أنت زوجي ولازم أحبك لكن هل أحبك صعبة وليد**كثير** 
**الوليد : ها الجازي ما جاوبتي** 
**الجازي : خلني أجاوبك بعدين على هالسؤال**تدري الوليد انا ما ما عاشرتك كثير لأنك كنت مسافر به لمدة طويلة عشان كذا ما أقدر**أجاوبك لكن أنت زوجي ولازم احبك** 
**الوليد : الجازي انزين أهم شي شي واحد أنك ما**تكرهيني** 
**الجازي : وليد ليه هالأسئلة** 
**الوليد : لأني أبي أعرف شي واحد هل**أنتي مغصوبة يوم وافقتي علي**
**الجازي : ماكنت أتصور أنك تقول هالكلام و في أي يوم**يوم العرس بس تطمن أنا خذتك بأرادتي ومن دون أي ضغوط ((الجازي بداخلها : كذابة فيه**ضغوط** ))
**الوليد : الحمدلله ريحتيني** 
**الجاز ي: وانا ممكن أسأل** 
**الوليد** :* *تفضلي خذي راحتك البيت بيتك وأحنا الخدم عندك** 
**الجازي : محشوم يالغالي**
**الوليد** :* *يال أيش** 
**الجازي : يالغالي ليه مو حلوة** 
**الوليد : أهي مو حلوة لكنها طالعة**منك زي العسل** 
**الجازي : تراني ما أقد ر((خبت وجها بين أيديها )) أستحي** 
**الوليد : لا خلاص لا تستحين ((رفع ايد الجازي )) ها وش السؤال**
**الجازي : أنت**تحبني ومن متىتحبني ان كنت** 
**الوليد : ليه كذا يالجازي أيه أحبك وكنت أبيك من**زمان حتى تدرين من كنت صغير وانا أبيك لي زوجة ((بخاطر وليد انت كذاب** )) 
**الجازي** :* *الحمدلله هذا أهم شي عندي** 
**الوليد يمسك أيد الجازي ويسحبها للسرير** 
**الوليد** :* *يله عاد كافي كلام خلينا ننام** 
**الجازي : مو الحين ما فيني نوم** 
**الوليد** :* *أنا فيني نوم ولازم تنامين معي** 
**الجازي : حبيبي لا** 
**الوليد هد أيدها : جازي**وش قلتي**
**الجازي : حبيبي** 
**الوليد : عديها** 
**الجازي : كافي دلع** 
**وليد سحب**الجازي للسرير** 
**الوليد : قولي لي مرة ثالثة حبيبي**
**الجازي : لا خلاص** 
**الوليد : اها عاد مرة بس** 
**الجازي : حبيبي أنت** 
**الوليد فرحان ومن شدة فرحه**أخذ المفرش وغطا روحه مع الجازي** 

**ممنوع الشرح هنا** 

*
*بعد ربع ساعة يدق الباب 
الجازي : وليد قوم شوف مين 
الوليد : ما عليك منه 
الجازي : ولييييييد 
الوليد : حسبي الله عليه ماشاف غير هالوقت 
وخر البطانية وراح يشوف الباب 
لقاه العامل بالفندق جايب الفطور دخل الفطور وليد وقامت الجازي تفطر معاه 
خلونا نترك العروسين ونروح للأراضي السعودية 
تو الرجال طالعين من صلاة الجمعة 
وتوجهوا لبيت الجوهرة 

كلن دخل سلم على الجوهرة وحب راسها
الجوهرة : إنشاء الله ماننجمع الا على خير وهالفرحة تكون دايمة 
الكل أمين 
إبراهيم : بووليد كلمتوا العروسين 
خالد : لا والله أتلاقيهم توهم واصلين وتعيانين أنكلمهم بعدين ,,, المهم الغداء وين تبونه 
يعقوب : والله يا عمي من زمان عن المزرعة خلنا نروح لها 
عبدالوهاب : أنا أشاركه الراي نروح المزرعة 
خالد : على بركة الله بس يبي لنا كم واحد يرتبها هناك ويكلم العمال يعدلونها وأنتوا كل واحد يكلم أهله أن الغداء والعشاء بالمزرعة

عبدالرحمن : بروح أنا ويعقوب مع أنه يعرج بس يله بأستحمله 
يعقوب : تبي نسوي سباق ونشوف مين بينهزم 
عبدالرحمن : على الخيل 
يعقوب : صار بوريك وماني ماخذ غير الشهاب مال خليل 
عبدالرحمن : وليه ماتاخذ الفهدة 
يعقوب : أبي أهزمك بالشهاب
عبدالرحمن : ما أتوقع تنهزم عالية يكفي لونها يرعب الخيل 
يعقوب نشوف اليوم 
عبدالوهاب : والله حمستوني أبيأشارك 
يعقوب : بفلوس 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالوهاب : أقول البيت بيت أبونا والقوم حاربونا** 
عمر : ما عاش من يحاربك تبي الشهلة تراها افداك 
عبدالوهاب : تسلم يا ولد أخوي سمعوا الرجال 
يعقوب : الرجال بالمواقف والخيل تحكم خلك على مها حقتك 
عبدالوهاب: راح تعرفون من هي مها اليوم 
تحمسوا السباب للسباق والأستعراض 
عمر : أنزين عمتي ليلى مين بيقول لها 
خالد : ما فيه غيرك يا ولدي 
عمر : إنشاء الله ((بخاطره اليوم براويك ياريممموه ))
خالد : فيصل كلم الأهل يجوون 
فيصل : إنشاء الله بكلمهم بس تدرون ما أدل وينها 
أحمد : أفا وين رحنا أحنا أنا بدليك أنت كلمهم ويصير خير
فيصل : الدليل مالنا أنا ولينة هو أحمد 
أحمد : من زمان أنا الدليل ولا ناسي 
فيصل : وكيف انسى من دلاني الطريق 
أحمد : هههههههههه 
كلن قام يستعد للمزرعة 
خالد : يمه بتروحين مع مين 
الجوهرة : أي أحد أعبر روحي 
عبدالوهاب : أفا يالغالية أحسن سيارة توديك ,,,,, خالد أنا بوديها تدري سيارتي أحسن سيارة 
خالد : لك الغالية فمان الله نشوفكم هناك 
راح خالد بيتهم ولقى نورة مستعدة على الأخر 
خالد : الله الله وش ذا الزين 
نورة : أعجبك أنا 
خالد : والشهادة لله تعجبيني وتعجبين ناس ثانين 
تدخل منير عليهم : ايه سويته وقعدت 
خالد : اللهم طولك ياروح 
نورة : عن أذنكم 
خالد : أذنك معك يا بنيتي,,,(راحت نورة لأختها هيبة ) أ،تي وش عندك بعد الي سويتيه 
منيرة : وش سويت أنا 
خالد : وش سويتي كل البلى من تحت راسك بنتي تزوجينها بالغدر ليه عليها ناقصة ألف من يبغاها 
منيرة : أنا أسوي كذا لمصلحتها 
خالد : مصلحتها أنك تزوجينها ناس ما يونها ويبون وحدة ثانية وش موقفك لو عرفوا أنها مو البنت الي يبونها وش بتقولين 
منيرة بأستهبال : ذاك الوقت يحلها ألف حلال
خالد بعصبية وتهديد : سمعيني عدل تراني مليت من تصرفاتك واحذري أني أتصرف تصرف راح تندمين عليه طول حياتك 
منيرة : نعم وش تقول 
خالد من عصبيته مسك شعر منيرة وشده : والله العظيم هذا أخر أنذار أعطيك اياه وبعدها لا تلومين الا نفسك 
منيرة بتوسل : هد شعري هده يألم 
خالد هد شعرها : عرفتي كيف يألم عرفتي كيف الناس يتألمون من تصرفاتك يامرة شوفي العالم من حولك شوفي شيماء كيف أخلاقها أم ولا كل الأمهات ,,, الكلام هذا عدناه ألف مرة بس خلاص قربت النهاية ,,,,,,,,,, جهزي روحك بنروح المزرعة سلام

راح خالد فوق غرفته ومنيرة جالسة لحالها بالصالة تتحسب 
منيرة : الله لا يسلمك أنا تمشع شعري انا وتفضل مين هاليتيمة علي تفضل الخايسة لكن دواك عندي يا خالد وفي مين في أعز الناس عندك وبعدها راح نشوف أنت ولا أنا

في غرفة هيبة 
هيبة : نورة حبيبتي سوي لي المكياج 
نورة : من عيوني 
هيبة : تسلم عيونك 
نورة : أستعدلي وقابليني
خذت نرة المكياج وبدت وضعه على وجه أختها 
هيبة وهي مسكرة عينها : نورة وش أخبارك 
نورة : أخبار ايش
هيبة : أخبارك 
نورة : اليوم ولا أمس
هيبة : ليه فيه اليوم بعد 
نورة : شكلك ما تدرين عن شي
هيبه : ليه فيه حد ثاني يدري يالخاينة أنا اختك أولى من الغرب
نورة : أحد قالك ان فيه حد يدري ,,,المهم سكري عينك زين خليني أحط المثبت ,,,,,أوقلك وش صار بسم الله 
نورة حكت لهيبة كل الي صار 
هيبة بدهشة : من جدك نورة كل هذا صار وأبوي موجود 
نورة : أي
هيبة : جد ماتستحين أنتي وعبدالرحمن 
نورة : أقول لاتخليني أخرب وجهك 
هيبة : لا الى هذي
نورة : والله أبوي موجود وان كان يظنه حرام كان ما وافق وبعدين عبدالرحمن ما سوى شي غلط جلس يكلمني بس
هيبة : ايه علينا يكلمك بس أتلاقينه خارها وقالك شعر
نورة : وانتي وش دراك بس ما قال لي شعر نثر 
هيبة تحط يدها على فمها : أبيييه كل هذا وأبوي موجود 
نورة تقلد أختها : ايه وابوي موجود 
هيبة : الله يرزقنا 
نورة : عيب ,,,بس أنا مش عيب
هيبة : هههههههه ضحكتيني أقول كملي شغلك يالله 
كملت نورة شغلها مع أختها ومن ثم أستعدوا للمزرعة 

في الجانب الثاني كان عمر عند شيماء مع العنود 

شيماء :اخيرا تذكرت عندك أم 
عمر : يمه والله كنت مشغول
شيماء : شغلك أهم مني
عمر : لا والله مافيه شي أغلى منك 
العنود : أقول بسك نسيت انك ولدها بالرضاعة بس
عمر :يكفيني والله أني اناظرها 
شيماء لمت عمر بحضنها 
العنود : يمه لا لا وأنا 
شيماء : أنتي بزرة شوفي الثقل عند جمانة 
جمانة توها قابلة عليهم : وش تقولون عني يممهههههههه وانا ليه بس عمر 
شيماء : توني أمدحك طلعتي شراتها
عمر : لهذي الدرجة تغارون ومن مين مني أنا ما أشوفكم الا كل أسبوع بالتفق بعد 
قام عمر من حظن أمه شيماء : اوهه نشيت 
العنود : نشيت شنو يا حظي حتى السين مو قادر تقولها 
عمر : نشيت عمتي ليلى ,و ما قلت لها عن المزرعة 
شيماء : خلني أنا بتصل عليها
عمر : خلاص كلميها 
شيماء تدق على ليلى 
ريم أرفعت السماعة : الو 
شيماء : السلام على القمر في عز النهار
ريم : وعليكم السلام لأحلى مرت خال في العالم ,,كيف حالك عمتي 
العنود : وش فيك تتسمع الكلام 
عمر : لا أتسمع ولا شي بس بغيت أعررف منوا هذي القمر
شيماء : هذي ريم 
ريم : وش فيك عمتي 
شيماء:لا العيال غاروا يبون يعرفون من القمر 
ريم : أيهم أكيد العنود 
شيماء : لا والله هذا ولدي عمر 
ريم : أكيد أنا قمر وخليهم يحتروون 
شيماء : غناتي وين أمك 
ريم : أمي فوق تقراء قران 
شيماء : أجل خليها وقولي لها ان الغداء بالمزرعة بكروا ...صحيح فيه حد يجيبكم 
ريم : أيه أخوي حمدان هنا 
شيماء: اجل سلمي عليهم ,فمان الله 
سكرت شيماء الخط وهنا ريم توهقت كيف بيروحون 
ريم : الحين كيف بنروح ما فيه غير حمدان بس حمدانوه وينه ولا نكلم عمر يجي يا خذنا بس هو لو يبي كان دق وجاء خذنا شكلنا ثقلنا عليه أروح لأمي ويحلها ربي
راحت ريم لليلى 
ريم : طقطق 
ليلى : ............*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*ريم : أمي أدخل ,,,,, وش فيها أمي ما ترد بدخل*
*أدخل ريم وشافت أمها تدعي*
*ريم : الله يجزاك خير يا يمه ,,,بجلس جنبها**وانسدح*
*أنسدحت ريم جنب أمها وتوها ليلى أمخلصة دعاها*
*ليلى : أمين ,,,يارب**العالمين ,,, (ليلى أدخل يدها في خصلات شعر ريم وترتبها )ها كيف حال أبنيتي*
*ريم** :* *الحمدلله ,,,يمه متى بنروح لبيت جدتي*
*ليلى : الحين يله قومي*
*ريم : توها**عمتي شيماء أمكلمة وتقول أنهم غيروا بدال مايتغدون بالبيت بيتغدون بالنخل*
*ليلى** :* *الله يكفي الجو هناك أحلى*
*ريم : أدري بس كيف بنروح*
*ليلى : أنكلم حمدان**وان ما رضى أنكلم عمر*
*ريم : يمه مو كأننا ثقلنا عليه*
*ليلى : ليه انتي حسيتي**بشي زي كذا*
*ريم : لا بس يوم كلمت عمتي كان جنبها عمر ,,غريبة هو دايما يكلمنا**ويقول بيجي بس هالمرة ما كلم يمكنه تضايق تعرفين هالشي حمل عليه زود*
*ليلى : ما**أدري وش أقول لك بس صادقة وش ذنبه يتعب معنا خليني أكلم حمدان*
*ليلى تتصل على**حمدان*
*حمدان يدق جواله*
*صديقه : حمدان رد جوالك*
*حمدان : أدري أنا أصمخ*
*صديقه : دام أنك مو أصمخ ليه ما ترد*
*حمدان بخاطره : أرد ليه عشان اتذكر**الماضي وش يبون مني بعد الي صار*
*حمدان : الو*
*ليلى : السلام عليكم*
*حمدان** :* *وعليكم السلام*
*ليلى: وليه تقولها من غير نفس*
*حمدان : يمه وش تبين*
*ليلى** :* *وش تبين أيييييه المهم تعال ودنا للمزرعة عند خوالك*
*حمدان : وليه وش عندهم*
*ليلى : أقول أن كنت ناسي أذكرك أمس عرس ولد خالك وبنت خالك*
*حمدان وهو يصارخ**وبقسوة : صدعتيني بهذي السالفة في اللعنة كلهم وان كنتي تبين تروحين لهم بجيك بعد**نص ساعة ماشفتك على الباب بمشي*

*ليلى والحزن يملأ قلبها : هالكلام**لي*
*حمدان : أنا ما أكلم أحد ثاني أيه لك*
*ليلى : صار*
*سكرت الخط*
*ريم** :* *وش قال يمه*
*ليلى : قال بيجي يله جهزوا روحكم بيجي بعد نص ساعة*
*ريم : أجل**خليني أروح لمنال وسلطان أخبرهم*
*راحت ريم وبقت ليلى لوحدها*
*ليلى وبحرقة قلب**والدمع يسيل من عينها : ان اتقول لي هالكلام أنا الي حملتك 9 شهور تعبت حمالك أنت**بكري تقول كذا يا خسارة يا أبو حمدان جد ما عرفنا نربي يا خسارة لو أنت نا يا سامي**وش بتسوي (كملت ليلى بكاها** )*
*بعد نص ساعة جا حمدان وجلس يضرب بواري (هرن** )* *بالسيارة*
*سلطان طلع من البيت لما سمع الصوت*
*سلطان : هلا بأخوي هلا**بالغالي*
*حمدان من دون خلق: هلا فيك وين أمي وخواتي*
*سلطان : تو تذكر عندك خوات**زين زين*
*حمدان : أقول أسلاطين جوز ولا بذبحك*
*سلطان : أسلاطين وبتذبحني زين**زين المهم وين كنت طول الأيام الي فاتت*
*حمدان : وش دخلك أنت فكر بروحك أنت**بس*
*سلطان : إنشاء الله يا أخوي الكبير يا خليفة أبوي*
*حمدان : شكلك ماتبي**تجيبها لخير ( ضرب سلطان كف) عرفت اني خليفة أبوي وبربيك عدل*
*سلطان والعبة بعينه** :* *أتخسي تكون ظفر من أظفور أبوي يالخسيس*
*حمدان : انقلع أطلع من السيارة*
*سلطان : لا تخلينا نشوف وجهك يالكلب*
*مشى حمدان بقوة وترك أخوه يبكي وترك**أهله من دون أحد يوصلهم*
*ليلى توها طالعة من البيت بتركب السيارة*
*ليلى : وين**حمدان*
*سلطان وهو تخنقة العبرة : مشى مشى*
*دخل سلطان البيت بسرعة*
*ليلى**أدخلت البت وجلست أدور ولدها وينه راحت لغرفته وما لقته ولا شافته بأي مكان لكنها**أسمعت صوت من غرفتها*
*توها بتفتح الباب الا أسمعت ولدها سلطان يصيح ويطالع صورة**أبوه*
*سلطان : ليش يايبه ليه خليتنا , عاجبك الي صاير لنا عاجبك وش سوى فيني**أخوي ما عمرك ضربتني ويجي هذا يضربني ليه لأني قلت له أنك أخوي الكبير خلاص أهو**أخوي الصغير بتعجبه الكلمة شكلها يبه أبي ينصلح حالنا أبي نرجع مثل أول مع بعض*
*ليلى أدخلت غرفتها ويوم شافها سلطان مسح أدموعه*
*ليلى : ليه تمسحها خلها*
*سلطان : لا يا يمه ما أحب أحد يشوفني ضعيف*
*ليلى : يا ولدي لا تطلب من أبوك**أطلب من ربك أبوك ما يقدر يسوي شي راح وإنشاء الله نجتمع معه بالجنة*
*سلطان** :* *أمبن*
*ليلى : أنزين الحين كلم خالك عبدالوهاب وخله يجينا*
*سلطان : إنشاء الله** (**حب راس أمه ومشى** )*
*كلم سلطان عمه عبدالوهاب ووافق يجيهم لكن المصيبة أن عمر كان**جنب عبدالوهاب ولما عرف ان عبدالوهاب هو الي بيجيبهم زعل*

*تجمعت العايلة في**المزرعة وكلن فرحان بمناسبة الجازي ووليد البنات أ/شغلين المسجل ويرقصون والشباب**جالسين بالمجلس*
*يعقوب : ها بو داحم شكلك خفت*
*عبدالرحمن : أنا أخاف شكلك ما**عرفتني*
*عبدالوهاب : ولعت هذا أحلى شي يله نقوم*
*خالد : تو على السباق*
*عمر : لا يبه خلها وهي مسعورة*
*إبراهيم : يله كلنا نقوم*
*أحمد روحوا**أنتوا أما أنا خلوني مع هوايتي*
*يعقوب : الحمام هذي هواية*
*يوسف : أفا بو**يوسف إذا الحمام مو هواية وش الهواية أجل تدري بكم ينباع الحمام أحيانا يوصل لعشرات**الألف*
*يعقوب : يبه حمام*
*يوسف : ايه حمام أحد وسائل النقل في القديم ولا زال*
*يعقوب : أسف أحمد توني أدري أنه مهم وخاصة للحساويه*
*أحمد : قبلنا أعتذارك**بس مو قابل هزيمتك*
*يعقوب :راح أوريك فيهم*
*أنطلقوا الشباب واركبوا خيلهم*
*جمانة شافت الشباب وراحت مسرعة للحريم تقول لهم*
*جمانة سكرت الأستريو وهم* *يرقصون*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*جمانة : لا تعصبون بس أعيالكم برا بالخيل راكبينها وبيسوون سباق**والمشاركين كثر وأولهم أبوي راكب الفهدة** 
**شيماء : بو خليل راكب الخيل بروح أشوفه** 
**الجوهرة : لا تروحون يتحمسون الحين خلكم جالسين** 
**ليلى : يمه تخافين** 
**الجوهرة : لا أنا ما أخاف بس أشوي** 
**الكل يضحك** 
**أطلعوا الحريم يشوفون**السباق** 
**الخيل تضرب الأرض وتحفرها من زمان عن السباقات** 
**خالد ها مستعدين**الفكرة بالي يوصل لخط النهاية في الميدان وأول واحد يوصل هو الفايز** 
**عبدالوهاب**صار** 
**بدا السباق والكل أنطلق** 
**كانت البداية تحمس كثير فالكل بخط واحد غير أن**عبدالرحمن يتقدم عليهم أشوي ومن ثم يعقوب يتقدم تموا كذا حوالي 50 متر وبعدها تقدمت**الشهلة الي ماسكها عمر الكل يحاول يقرب جنبه لكن ما فيه فايدة بقى على خط النهاية** 20* *متر وعمر متقدم مع الشهلة لكن فيه فارس يتقدم بسرعة** 
**جمانة : أبوي أبوي شوفوه** 
**تقدمت الفهدة على الشهلة وصارت المنافسة بينهم وفي الأخير فازت الفهدة والثانية**هي الشهلة لكن لسه الشباب يتسابقون عبدالرحمن بجانبه عبدالوهاب وبجنبهم يعقوب ولما**قربوا للنهاية فلت ألجام يعقوب منه أدى أنه يصطدم بعبدالرحمن وعبدالرحمن أصطدم بعم**عبدالوهاب المها ما أقدرت تتوازن وطاحت وعالية هم طاحت لكن الشهباء سيطر عليها**يعقوب صح لكن المهم عبدالرخمن وعبدالوهاب وش صار لهم** 

**مها ونورة من شافوا ال**صار أصرخوا صرخة وحدة** 
**شيماء : ما أستو عبت الا أنها تدخل الميدان بأتجاه ولدها**بسرعة** 
**الكل فزع لهذا الشي وادخلوا يعقوب نزل من الشهاب ورح جنب عبدالرحمن**وعبدالوهاب لقاهم على الأرض وكل واحد يلوي على روحه*

----------


## علي البحراني

وبعدين ويش صار؟؟؟

ونحن دوما بالانتظار؟؟؟

تحياتي

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم خيووو


ربي يعطيك العافيه


وبهالجزء تشوف شصار 




صمتـ الجروح .........

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الحادي والثلاثون** :
**شيماء بخوف الأم : عبدالرحمن كلمني يا ولدي** 
عبدالرحمن بصوت ضعيف : يمه عمي عبدالوهاب (هذي كلمات عبدالرحمن عمي عبدالوهاب مافكر بروحه لكن فكر بعمه قبل نفسه))
مها تبكي زوجها ما يتكلم 
الوضع حرج للغاية 
يعقوب : عمي عمي عمــــــــــــــــي
الكل بالمستشفى 
ريم والعنود يواسون مها 
والجوهرة جنبها سارة وقمر وشيماء 
وليلى جالسة لوحدها تذكرت مأساتها مع سامي أرجعت الأحزان لهامن جديد مع أنها ماراحت كثير
ريم : ذكري الله مها , إنشاء الله بيقوم بالسلامة 
مها من دون وعي : ريم شفتي كيف طاح الخيل طاح عليه مو خيله بس حتى عبدالرحمن وخيله 
العنود تبكي : لا تقولين كذا شوفي حال بنيتك مو قادرة أطالعه بس أتقطع القلب 
مها بعالم ثاني ولا تسمع أحد غير كلمة عبدالوهاب
العنود تأشر على أسيل الي كانت عند نورة : مها شوفيها ( العنود تهز مها ) شوفيها هناك مع نورة 
مها تلتفت اتجاه نورة بخاطرها : ليه تأشر لي على البنية ما فيها شي
تلف وجها وطالع الحريم حولها والرجال لكتها عاودت نظرها إلى البنية الي قبل أشوي 
مها تمسح أدموعها وتروح لأسيل : يمه تعالي لا تصيحين (تلوي عليها وتصيح ) يمه خلي البكاء علي توك صغيرة 
أسيل : ماما وين بابا ليه كلكم تصيحون 
مها : أسيل بابا أهني بيجي بعد أشوي , ماما خلاص سكتي ومسحي دموعك حتى أنا باسكت شفتي ( مها تمسح دموعها وتخبي عبرتها عن بنتها )
الجوهرة تتنهد : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل , لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله مايجي فرح الا ووراه هم وغم 
سارة : لا تقولين كذا يا عمتي 
شيماء : يمه تفألي بالخير وانشاء الله الي صار هذا خير لنا مو مضرة 
منيرة لقتها فرصة وحبت تصطاد بالماي العكر : أي خير تسمين طيحت عبدالوهاب خير يا قلبك القاسي حتى ولدك تعبان ومرقد وانتي جالسة هنا وتقولين خير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ......ليه ماتردين مالك وجه كشفناك عرفنا خفاياك 
شيماء : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل صحيح أنا أم ويهين ولا ليش أنا أم الخفايا والنوايا النجسة مثل وجهي أرتحتي 
منيرة مالها وجه وش تتكلم عنه أساسا 

نورة : العنود تعالي
العنود : سمي وش فيك 
نورة : كيف عبدالرحمن الحين 
العنود ": والله ما أدري عنه هناك أبوي جنبه وفيصل ولينة 
نورة : ودي أروح له بس خايفة 
العنود : نورة حبيبتي لا تخوفيني معك إن شاء الله هو ابخير وإذا تبين روحي تأكدي وبجي وياك 
نورة : يالله مشينا 
وهم بطريقهم نورة شافت الرجال يهدون يعقوب الي يسب روحه ويتهمها بأنه هو السبب 
نورة : العنود الله يعينه 
العنود متنرفزة : الله يعين الجميع 
في غرفة عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن أمبين عليه التعب لكنه يقاوم : يبه الله يرضى عليك أبي أشوف عمي 
إبراهيم : وش فيك يا وليدي عمك بخير قلت لك 
لينة : عبدالرحمن : ما خبرتك كذا ضعيف قل لا إله إلا الله 
عبدالرحمن : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
طق طق 
العنود : أبوي 
إبراهيم : دقيقة 
فيصل : بطلع أنا لينة بروح عند عبدالوهاب
لينة : صار
أدخلوا البنات 
العنود : قووه أخوي 
عبدالرحمن : الله يقويك 
نورة : كيفك عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : أبي من يفك همي
خلوني أنصدم بعيني ولا تصدموني بسمعي
أشوف عمي أهون لي 
علميهم يا نورة كيف حالي
نورة : لا عبدالرحمن عمي بخير وهناك هم جنبه بس أنت الي ما طبت للحين 
عبدالرحمن بترجي وعطف : نورة أصدقك تراني لا تكذبين علي
نورة : ما قدرت تكذب وتواصل هالكذب وتخفي مشاعرها : عبدالرحمن صدقني أرجوك عمي بخير وما فيه شي ( أنزلت دمعتها ) صدقتني ولا لا 
العنود: نورة خلينا نطلع 
لينة : لا خليها هنا ,, عبدالرحمن عبدالوهاب مغمى عليه وينتظرون أنه يقوم وما فيه غير رضوض خفيفة استرحت 
نورة : ها أرتحت الحين لازم كل شي تعرفه ,,,مو لازم أن قمت أعرف كل شي بس أنت قوم (لا زالت تبكي) وبعد كذا لا عمرك تركب خيل سمعتني ولا 
عبدالرحمن يسمع نورة وسارح معها وناسي ألمه وكل شي 
نورة بصيغة الأمر : عبدالرحمن سمعتني ولا لا
عبدالرحمن : ايه سمعت 
لينة : كفوا والله بنت خالد هجديه 
عبدالرحمن : خيل أنا أتهجدني 
العنود : ليه وش أمفكر روحك كل يوم تبون أتسون سباق والمصيبة اليوم الثاني من العرس المفروض رزة أنتوا وهذاك بعد رجله أتعوره ويركب خيل حسبي اله ونعم الوكيل شوفوا وش سويتوا فينا ياليتكم تحسون قوم شوف مها كيف حاله ولا أسيل خل قلبكم يتقطع 
عبدالرحمن : أرجوك سكتي واتفضلي طلعي برة 
العنود : بطلع لكن أدري أنك تحس بتأنيب الضمير لازم أقول لك كذا 
أطلعت العنود ونورة وبقت لينة وإبراهيم 
إبراهيم : هذول بناتنا ولا أنا غلطان 
لينة : لا هذول بناتكم لكن التجارب تعلمهم الكثير
إبراهيم : أجل بترخص أنا 
عبدالرحمن : يبه طمني على عمي
إبراهيم : إنشاء الله دير بالك على نفسك 
طلع إبراهيم 
عبدالرحمن : عمتي شفتي العنود وش قالت 
لينة : لا تلومه 
عبدالرحمن : أنا أول مرة أشوف العنود تكلمني كذا نست أني الكبير ولا حطت أعتبار لهذا الشي
لينة تحط ايدها على يد عبدالرحمن : عبدالرحمن لا تزعل تراها متضايقة ومبين هالشي عليها , حط روحك مكانها وش بتسوي
عبدالرحمن : ها

منيرة واقفه ومقتاظه كثير على الي صار من شيماء وهالشي سوالها عقدة بأنها تأكل أظافيرها 
منيرة بخاطرها : لا لازم يصير شي ( تلتفت على يعقوب الي متأثر على عمه والشباب حوله والحريم جنبهم على الكراسي)
منيرة : صح زيادة ما راح أد يسامحك هلى الي سويته في عمك وفي ولد حماي حتى نفسك ماراح تسامحك وراح تكون عضة وعبرة لغيرك 
يعقوب يطالع منيرة وكل ماله يرتفع صوته بالصياح 
عمر : يمه كافي ماله دخل يعقوب 
منيرة : وش عرفك أنت الا متعمد يسوي كذا ما يبون الرفحة تعرف طريقها في بيوتنا شافنا فرحانين بالعرس الا يبون يحزنونا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
صحيح كلام منيرة لو النية حسنة عشان كذا ما فيه أحد قدر يسكتها لكن فيه بس واحد سكتها انفتح الباب مال غرفة عبدالوهاب 

الطبيب يطلع من غرفة عبدالوهاب وابتسامة على وجهه تدل أن عبدالوهاب بخير
خالد : بشر يا دكتور 
الدكتور كل خير أبشركم هو الحين صحي ويسأل عنكم 
خالد : الله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت 
الدكتور : بس يستحسن أنكم تدخلون كل أثنين مع بعض
خالد : خير إن شاء الله دكتور بننقل أخوي من هنا للمستشفى الي يتعالج فيها بالخبر ممكن 
الدكتور : أههه ممكن هو تحسن لكن يبأ لوه مراعاة بالمستشفى ببس
خالد : شكرا لك دكتور مرة ثانية فمان الله 
راح الدكتور وبقوا كلهم ينتظرون خبر خالد 
مها : خالد وش صار بشرنا 
خالد : الحمدلله زي الحصان وما فيه الا كل خير بس الطيحة خلته يروح بغيبوبة وإن شاء الله بننقله للمستشفى الي تتعاجون فيه بالخبر
مها فرحانة والحين لقت البسمة طريقها : الله يبشرك بالخير سووو الي تبون بدخل له أنا
الجوهرة : خذيني وياك أبي أشوف ولدي وش صار له 
مها : يله قومي 
أسيل : ماما وأنا 
مها : أنتي الخير والبركة 
أدخلوا على عبدالوهاب الي كان أمغمظ عينه وسرحان 
مها : السلام عليكم*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالوهاب فتح عينه وأول من شاف مها لكن مارد جلس يطالع عينها وهي هم** 
مها إشارة من عينها : عبدالوهاب ليه كذا
عبدالوهاب بإشارة من عينه : سامححيني
مها بإشارة من عينها : ما قلت لك لا ترووح وأنت قلت لا بروووح
عبدالوهاب بإشارة من عينه : سامحيني
مها بإشارة من عينها : لو صار لك شي وش بتفيد سامحيني وش بتفيد لأسيل ولا عبدالعزيز ولا أنا حبيبتك 
عبدالوهاب بإشارة من عينه : أرجوك سامحيني
مها من بعد ما كان يبين أنها مو راضية ابتسمت لعبدالوهاب : كيف حالك حبيبي
عبدالوهاب : أههههههههههههههه الحمدلله أخيرا سامحتي 
مها من بعيد قبل توصل له : سمعتني أظن وش قلت سامحتك 
عبدالوهاب : قربي أنزين 
مها قربت وحبت راس زوجها 
عبدالوهاب : أهلين بالأمورة أٍسيل 
أسيل فرحانة جات مسرعة ورقت السرير ولمت أبوها : بابا وين كنت 
عبدالوهاب : كاني أهني أنتي الي وين كنتي 
أسيل : أنا جالسة أصيح برا 
عبدالوهاب : ليه حبيبتي تصيحين أحد ضربك 
أسيل : لا ما حد ضربني بس أنت ما نت فيه وبعدين ماما تصيح كثير 
عبدالوهاب يناظر مها بأمتنان 
الجوهرة : الله لنا 
عبدالوهاب تعدل يبي يسلم على أمها كان يتعور خفيف
الجوهرة تمسك ولدها عشان ما يقوم من جلسته 
الجوهرة : خلك مرتاح وش أخبارك 
عبدالوهاب : أمي عطيني أيدك ( يمسك أيد أمه ويحبها ) أمي سامحوني أدري تروعتوا كثير لكن ما باليد حيلة 
الجوهرة : المهم هل الخيل طلعوها من مزرعتنا 
عبدالوهاب :لا يا يمه مالها دخل الخيل أمر الله مكتوب 
الجوهرة : مها ما تسمعين زوجك وش يقول 
مها : سامعته يا عمتي لكن ما باليد حيلة 
الجوهرة : هاووووووو ليه يا بنيتي بيدك أدبيه 
عبدالوهاب : ههههههه هذا نصايحك لزوجتي يمه 
الجوهرة : للي زيك أيه هذه نصايحي
كملوا جلستهم إلى ان جاء خالد يطلعهم من الغرفة عشان الي بعدهم يدخلون 
خالد : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
خالد حب راس أخوه 
خالد : ها كيف حال الي أتعبنا 
عبدالواب : أبشرك بخير الم خفيف لكن بيزول 
خالد : الحمدلله 
عبدالوهاب : وش أخبار الشباب 
خالد : كلهم بخير عبدالرحمن أرضوض خفيفة لكن الي مو بخير يعقوب
عبدالوهاب خايف : صار له شي
خالد : لا لكن يصيح ويحس انه هو المذنب بحقكم 
عبدالوهاب : ليه وش صار
خالد : في السبق الجام مال يعقوب أنقطع ولا قدر يسيطر على خيله فاضربت خيل عبدالرحمن وبعدها خيلك 
عبدالوهاب : ماله ذنب وينه هو 
خالد : بيدخل الحين بس خل مها وأمي يطلعون 
مها : تامر شي بو عبدالعزيز 
عبدالوهاب : ما يا مر عليك عدو بس لا تروحين خلك هنا 
مها : خير 
أطلعوا الحريم وطلع خالد 
خالد : يله أخل يبي يشوفك وانت يوسف أدخل وياهم 
دخل يوسف وسلم على أخوه ومن ثم دخل يعقوب وهو منزل راسه وكان لا بس شماغه من دون عقال ومبين عليه البكاء
عبدالوهاب أفااا بو يوسف ليه كذا 
يعقوب من سمع عمه راح له ولمه وبكاء عنده 

نترك الشباب بالمستشفى ونروح لباريس
في الشقة كان سكوت جعل من المكان أحلى و أحلى وكانت ريحة العطر في كل مكان الصالة تسمع فيها صوت العصافير أما في غرفة النوم ما كان هناك الا صوت واحد صوت يبين ان صاحبه تعبان من حلم ومتضايق
الوليد بحلمه :
طايح على الأرض وخايف يترجى شخص وخايف منه أمبين من نظرات عيونه له 
وليد : لا لا أرجوك خليني أعيش لا لاتموتيني سامحيني أدري غلطت سامحيني 
في الجهة الي خايف منها وليد كانت امرأة لا بسه عباة ومو أمبين منها شي رافعه السكين تبي تضرب وليد وليد : أسف والله بس لا تقتليني 
المرأة حركت السكينة بقوة أتجاه وليد واطعنته طعنة خلت 
وليد تتعالى شهقاته ويحس روحه بيختنق 
قام وليد من الحلم مرتاع وبصوت عالي : لا لا لا
قامت الجازي مرتاعة من النوم ما تدري وش صاير 
الجازي خايفة : وش فيك وليد 
وليد : أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
الجازي : وش فيك وليد خرعتني 
وليد : ما أدري يالجازي حلمت بان وحدة بتقتلني بسكين 
الجازي : الحمدلله على كل شي إنشاء الله خير 
الوليد عصب : أقول لك بتقتلني وتقولين لعله خير أنتي ما تفهمين 
الجازي ما أستحملت كلام وليد وقامت من السرير للصالة 
الوليد : وش سويت أنا أحد يكلم مرته كذا يوم الصباحية ,,,تستاهل لعله خير ها خلها لوحدها ممكن تراجع روحها وترجع 
الجازي يامن أردتي السلام
وتخليتي عمن أحبكي لسنين
لعلكي بأول إختبار سقطي
ولم تستطيعي حتى الدفاع
لا تحزني ولا تبكي حتى الدموع 
لا زلنا بأول الطريق فاصبري
وتحلي بالشجاعة وانهضي
الجازي : لا ماني قايمة فهمت ,,,أقول الحمدلله على كل حال ويسوي كذا حتى الدموع بوقفه ما أحد يستاهل أبكي عشانه غير..............................
لازمت مكانها والوليد لا زال بالغرفة
بعد ساعة 
الوليد : ما يصلح كذا أهي في مكان وأنا بمكان , ,أروح لها لكن كيف وهي الغلطانة ((وليد يقاوم التحدث مع روحه مو راضي يكلم نفسه )) أنا ماني متكبر (نفس وليد : شكلك نسيت عمر بن الخطاب وش قال ))مانسيت وإذا تبين ذكرتك قال ماوجد أحد في نفسه كبراً إلا من مهانة يجدها في نفسه,,, سمعتي عارفه ,,,أوفففففففففففففف ,,,,,,بقوم خلاص
راح وليد للصالة ولقا الجازي حاطه راسها بين رجولها 
وليد يحط أيده على راس الجازي ويمسح على شعرها : الجازي أسف 
الجازي: ...................
الوليد : جازي سامحيني أدري المفروض ما أتكلم كذا لكن وش أسوي بالعصبية الي فيني
الجازي:................................
الوليد : قومي حبيتي وشوفي وش جايب لك من الوالدة الصباحية مالتك دقيقة أجيبها 
راح الوليد يجيب الصباحية وجا
الوليد يقدم الصباحية للجازي : سمي يا أحلى معرسة 
الجازي بصوت بحوح : ما أبي شي بهالدنيا كثر ما أبي كرامتي 
الوليد انصدم بكلام الجازي 
الجازي : لا ذهب ولا غيره يغنوني عن كرامتي هي الشي الوحيد الي يحسسني بعزتي ...والأصعب من هالشي أن تجي الأهانة منك في يوم الصباحية في أول يوم لنا مع بعض وتبي تراضيني بالصباحية ما أبيها 
الوليد حس بذنبه الي سواه قام وحب راس الجازي : ها وش تبين زيادة على كذا حبيت راسش و أوعدك أني ما أرفع صوتي عليك أبد رضيتي يالغالية تراك بتعذبيني كذا 
أرفعت الجازي راسها ولا حبت توريه وجها وليه توريه عشان يشوف دموعها لا,,قامت وراحت للغرفة خذت ملابس لها وادخلت الحمام 
الوليد : يعني لا زلتي زعلانة 
الجازي : وليد تراني جيعانة مو متغدين ولا
الوليد : أخيراً ,,,,ايه بنتغدى خلصي أنتي وبوريك باريس على أصولها 
الجازي أطالع نفسها بالمرايا: لا ماراح تشوف وجهي الحزين أبد أنا شموخ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,لكن مجروح,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
تسبحت الجازي وطلعت من الحمام ولازال شعرها يقطر ماي فجلست تمسح على شعرها 
الوليد شافها كذا وقام أخذ المنشفة 
الجازي : ليه تاخذه 
الوليد : لعله خير 
الجازي : لعله خير!!!!!
وليد يمسح شعر الجازي من الماي : ها عرفتي وين الخير 
الجازي : أول مرة أحد ينشف شعري لا أحساس غريب ان حد يمسحه عنك أيه وليد هنا شد أشوي
وليد : كيف الحين 
الجازي : ايه 
وليد : تبين أدلكك بعد*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجازي انحرجت : لا كافي كذا ( وخرت عن وليد وراحت**جنب المرايا**)
**وليد بخاطره : أدري تستحين بس لا** 
**وليد : الجازي ترا نقيت لك وش**بتلبسين** 
**الجازي : وينه** 
**وليد يوري الجازي الملابس**
**الجازي: أنت مجنون ألبس**كذا بره** 
**الوليد : ليه وش فيها أنتي بباريس وبعدين بتلبسين عباتك** 
**الجازي** :* *انا ما لبست هالشي بالعروس تبيني ألبسه هنا ,,,,,أستحالة ,,,وبعدين كيف ترضى ألبس**هاللبس ما تغار** 
**وليد يكتم غيظه : ومين قال أنا ما أغار لكن** 
**الجازي : قلت ما**ني بلابسته دور لي شي أستر من هذا** 
**الوليد : عنك مالبستي شي الشرها علي أقول وش**الحلو عليك** 
**الجازي بخاطرها : كيف ترضى لي ألبس كذا وين الغيرة أههه لو تدري**خليل كيف يغار حتى لو أنك قايلي ألبسه معك أستحي فما بالك في الشارع لا لا يعني لا** 
**الوليد : أنزين خلصي بسرعة ولبسي كفنك ولا تطلعين من جسمك شبر بره في**الهواء**
**الجازي : وهذا الي بيصير** 
**الوليد : عاد سمعي بطلعين بملابس على كيفك**ماهنا طلعه بتفشلينه أنتي** 
**الجازي بلبس ملابسي الحين أطلع وبعدها شوف أن كنت**راضي ولا زي ما قلت والأفضل أجلس هنا لحالي وأنت روحح تمشى** 
**طلع الوليد معصب على**كلام الجازي** 
**الجازي : وش البس الحين ايه هذي حلوة وهالتنورة معاها يا حلاتهم**بيتخبل ان شافهم علي** 
**ألبست عباتها وأطلعت** 
**الجازي : ها كيف** 
**الوليد : لا**يكون كذا بطلعين*
*الجازي : ايه وان كنت مو راضي بجلس هنا 
الوليد : ووجهك بتغطينه 
جازي : طبعا ما يفرق هنا ولا السعودية الدين واحد 
الوليد بغضب: طلعي يله 
طلع الوليد مع الجازي للتمشية وكانت أول طلعه لهم مع بعض بباريس وأول شي راحوا له المطعم 
الوليد : الحين ليه أخترتي ناكل أكلات بحرية توقعت بتقولين تبين شي ثاني
الجازي : حلو السؤال أضمن شي نضمن أنه حلال الأكل البحري لأن ميتته حلال أما اللحم ولا الدجاج ما أدري كيف أذبحوهم ذبح أسلامي ولا لا 
الوليد : اله يعيني عليك في هالسفرة شكلك كل يوم بتأكلينا سمك 
الجازي تضحك : هههههه
الوليد بخاطره : الله كل ذها حلا ما شاء الله تبارك الله دايم تقول امي ما ينضل الشي الا أصحابه 
الجازي : وليد وين رحت 
الوليد : لا جالس أفكر فيك وبضحكتك 
الجازي انحرجت وانقلبت أخدودها حمر : وليــــــــــد بسك عاد 
الوليد : شليب بسي ماني قادر أكتم الي فيني قدامك 
الجزا ي: أنزين بنجلس نتكلم ولا أحنا ماكلين 
الوليد : يله نطلب الجين بسم الله أبي أبو الربيان جمبري 
الجازي : وش تبي فيه 
الوليد : راح تشوفين ليه أبيه المهم وش تبين أنتي أبي هامور وصافي وربيان 
الوليد : من جدك أنتي كل هذا بتاكلينه 
الجازي : امزح معك بس خلهم يجيبون لي سمك فيليه وربيان مشوي شكله حلو 
الوليد : صار 

نترك العروسين ياكلون ونروح للأحساء بالسعودية 

خالد : عبدالوهاب تبي شي 
عبدالوهاب : لا بس خلوا بالكم على مها وأسيل 
خالد : وعبدالعزيز غيره تبي شي الي يقول مانت شايفهم بتشوفهم بكرة بس الحين بالسيارة تبي شي
عبدالوهاب : لا ما قصرتوا
وخر خالد عن الباب : مع السلامة انتبه لروحك 
مشت سيارة الأسعاف الي تقل عبدالوهاب وكان مسارها للخبر لمستشفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكل مشى من المستشفى حتى عبدالرحمن طلع الحمدلله هو بخير الحين 
في بيت الجوهرة كانت شيماء تجهز ملابسهم لأنهم بيمشون وتأخروا كثير 
إبراهيم : ها قضيتي ولا لسه 
شيماء : بخلص بس وين البنات ولا وحده أتساعدني 
إبراهيم أتلاقينهم مع بنات عمهم 
فعلا كانت شيماء مع هيبة يودعون بعض لكن في الوداع فيه كم سالفة تطلع لذا تأخرت 
أما العنود كانت مع نورة 
نورة : العنود عبدالرحمن أكيد زعلان علي
العنود : وش تبني أسوي لك حتى هو زعلان مني ولا يكلمني
نورة : ليه وش صار 
العنود : يوم طلعتي طلع الكلام الي بقلبي ما قدرت أكتمه وطلعت وراك 
نورة أتناظر العنود بقوة : وش قلتي له تكلمي
العنود بخاطرها : الله يستر وش فيها أنقلبت علي 
العنود : قلت له أنه هو السبب وانه خرب على الكل الفرحة الي هو فيها وغيره
نورة : أنتي ما تستحين على وجهك كيف اتكلمين أخوك الكبير كذا (لحظة صمت عمة المكان )
العنود شالت قشها ومشت قبل لا يجيها شي من نورة 
نورة تلتفت تبي تشوف العنود مالقتها 
نورة : عنودو وصمخ وين رحتي يالجبانة ,,,,عبدالرحمن المهم الحين وش بسوي يارب عونك 
في الجنب الثاني كان عبدالرحمن يشيل الأغراض معاه يعقوب 
يعقو ب : عبدالرحمن تكلم قول أي شي 
عبدالرحمن : سم بغيت شي 
يعقوب : عبدالرحمن لا تعور قلبي أول مرة أنحط بموقف زي كذا ما أعرف وش أسوي فيه بخاطرك شي علي أن كان فيه قلي خلني أعرف تراني مو مرتاح 
عبدالرحمن يحط أيده على كتف يعقوب ويطلع أبتسامة خفيفة : لا ما فيه شي شايلة عليك بس عندي هم ثاني شاغلني 
يعقوب يوم سمع كذا لم عبدالرحمن وفي هذي الأثناء كانت العنود طالعه من بيت الجوهرة وبتروح بيتهم وشافت يعقوب وهو يلم عبدالرحمن 
العنود بخاطرها : بعد ما سويتها تكفر خطاياك ,,,شوف الولد كيف فرحان ,,,وش دخلني فيهم خلني أروح لأمي شكلها بتصفعني 
يعقوب بخاطره : اكيد هذي العنود أمبين من مشيتها وكبرها 

كل الأغراض أنحطت بالسيارات وكلن ركب سيارته 
لينه توها طالعه من بيت أمها بعد ما سلمت عليهم 
الجوهرة جنبها قمر وسارة 
الجوهرة تصيح 
سارة : وش فيك عمتي , وليه الدموع 
الجوهرة : ما أدر يوش أقول بس أبنيتي ما تعودت أهدها 
قمر : هذي سنة الحياة أمي 
الجوهرة : الحمدلله على كل حال جهزتوا شنطتي بروح بيت خالد 
سارة : ليه ماتنامين عندنا أريح لك 
الجوهرة : ودي لكن خالد مو راضي يبيني أروح بيته 
قمر : كيفك سوي الي تشوين أنه يريحك 
نترك الأحساء ونروح لأمريكا وكان الوقت الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر 
خليل : ها كلموك ولا لا 
معاذ : لا زال يدق ,,,,,الحمدلله ردوا 
أم معاذ : السلام عليكم 
معاذ : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك أميه 
أم معاذ: معاذ .........صحيح هذا صوت أوليدي فديتك يالغالي ليه القطاعة 
معاذ : أفا أمي من أسبوع كلمتكم 
أم معاذ : ما تحس أنها طويلة وبعدين ليه هالرمسه المفروض كل يوم ترمسنا ,,,ولا أقول الله لنا شوف الي ماخذ بالك منوا 
معاذ : هذا الي بغيت أرمسك فيه أمييه ودي أتزوج 
أم معاذ : تقول الصدق يا ولدي من زمان ودي تقول هالكلام ... يا حبيبي من أي قوم بتاخذ
معاذ : ماهم من الشارقة ولا هم من الإمارات هم من هنا من أمريكا 
أم معاذ : ليه يا وليد ما تاخذ من بناتنا هنا ,, أهم حاجة من أي قوم هي
معاذ بخوف : أمي هي بنت تدرس معي بالجماعة وما هي عربية هي أمريكية , أمي قبل لا تقولين أي حاجة عرفي أني أحبها كثير كثير ولا أظن أتزوج غيرها ان رفضتوا والبنت مسلمة ولو تشوفينها راح تدخل قلبك على طول وأنتي تعرفين كيف أختياري دايم ما أختار أي شي
أم معاذ : يا ولدي كنت احب أسير أخطب لك أحسن البنات وكنت أشوف البنات وأحجزهم ببالي لك وان رجعت خبرتك عنهم لكن دام انك تقول البنت شقرديه وتحبها ما أدري وش اقول لك بس عطني مهلة أقول لأبوك وأخبره وأخوانك لهم حق يغ=عرفون وبعدها كلمنا ,,كلمنا بعد أسبوع أكون جهزت لك الرد تامر شي بعد وليدي 
معاذ : فديتك يالغالية وأنا أقول دايم مين أغلى ناسي مافيه غيرك يالغالية أحبك أحبك أحبك مع السلامة 
ام معاذ : الله يسلمك 

خليل : ها شكلك فرحان 
معاذ : أفا عليك كيف ما أفرح وأمي تبشرني بالخير 
خليل : يعني رضوا 
معاذ : مبدأين ايه بس تبي تخبر الوالد والأخوان انا كنت خايف من أمي ترفض أما الباقي يهونون 
خليل : الحمدلله 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*نترك القوم الي هنا ونروح للسعودية بالأحساء في ذيك النخيل الي تجمع أصحاب السوء أحيانا** 
مبارك : خذ هذي يا حمدان وبتنسى الكثير 
حمدان : وش هذا 
مبارك : هذي تخليك تنسى حتى روحك وتخليك تعيش جو حلو 
حمدان مظاهر الخوف بادية عليه 
مبارك : وش فيك خايف وين الرجال 
حمدان : أنت ما تخاف من ربك تخليني أكل حبوب ومخدرات بعد 
مبارك تلعوز مزاجه : أنت مانت رجال لو أنك رجال كان خذتها ولا قلت شي بس جد طلع طفل بيبي هههههههههههههههه بيبي ههههههههه
حمدان : أتخسي ما في غيرك بيبي
أخذ حمدان الحبة وجاب له ماي
مبارك : الي يقول دواء بياخذ أكلها يله 
حمدان يمسك الحبة يبي يدخلها قربها لعند فمه وتوها بيدخلها تذكر أمه وأبوه (بخاطره : انا أسوي كذا كنت دايم أعايب وأبوي يحذرني من رفقة زي هذي أسوي كذا لا ماني بالعها وخلني طفل ولا أني أنزل من نظرة أمي علي)
مبارك : وش فيك خفت خلني أنا بدخلها عنك 
أخذ مبارك الحبة وحاول يدخلها في حمدان لكنه عجوز كانت مقاومة حمدان أقوى
مبارك : هههههههههههههه شباب تعالوا مسكوه لي
جاو ا الشباب أمسكوا حمدان 
حمدان بأعلى صوته لكن مين يلبي : لا يا عيال الكلب هدوني هدوني 
فتح مبارك فم حمدان ودخلها داخل وأغصبه يبلعها 
بلع حمدان الحبة لكنه جس يبكي لين حمرت عينه 
حمدان : يا عيال الكلب كذا تسوون فيني 
طلع حمدان أمعصب على الي صار وسار بسيارته بأعلى سرعة كنت المنعطفات ما تأثر عليه كان يسوق والدموع على جبينه وكان صوت الأغاني عالي 
حمدان يضرب المسجل ويطفى 
حمدان : حسبي الله عليكم كذا تسوون فيني وأنا الي ظنيت أنكم رفقة عدله ,,,, ايش هذا ما أشوف لا (قاله بأعلى صوته )
نزل حمدان من السيارة بصعوبة ولقى سيارة ثانية مصدومة وطايحة بالثبر ( حفرة على شكل مسار طويل يمشي فيها الماي) 
حمدان : وش أسوي الحين يالله لطفك ,,,خلني أكلم عمي بو راشد 
حمدان يتصل على عمه بو راشد 
بوراشد كان نايم وماله خلق يرد 
أم راشد : حسن رد على جوالك
بو راشد : إنشاء الله 
حمدان : الووو عمي 
بو راشد أمعصب مين الي يكلم هالوقت : الووو ونعامة ترفسك 
حمدان : عمي ألحق علي سويت حادث والسياة الي صدمنها بالثبر طايحة 
أبو راشد ماهو مستعب كلام حمدان عدل على طول قام ولبس ثوبه وطلع 
حمدان والخوف منأثر عليه : وش فيه سكر الخط مين اكلم الحين ,,,هذا رقم عمي ,,,الو بو راشد : وينك الحين
وصف حمدان المنطقة الي هو فيها لعمه 
بو راشد : خلاص جايك الحين 
بو راشد كلم ليلى على بيتهم ومن درت جلست تصيح ولكت أخوها خالد يجيها 
بو راشد وصل عند حمدان لقاه خايف لذلك كتم غيظه عنه 
بو راشد بخاطره : اههه يا أخوي وش أسوي الحين تذكرت وقفاتك معي كثير وش أسوي أنا الحين 
حمدان حظن عمه خايف 
بو راشد : وينها السيارة 
حمدان يأشر لعمه مكان السيارة 
بو راشد يروح للثبر يشوف راعي السيارة كان صاحي بس يتألم حاول بو راشد يطلعه لكنه ما قدر 
بو راشد : حمدان تعال هنا بسرعة 
نزل حمدان مع عمه وطلعوا الرجال بصعوبة وعلى طول ودوه للمستشفى 
في الطريق 
بو راشد : وش السالفة تكلم بسرعة خلني أفهم 
حمدان يقص قصته من أول ما خانوه ربعه وأكلوه الحبة لين طلع من النخل 
بو راشد يضرب المقود بقوة : أعيال الكلب ( ضرب بو راشد حمدان كف ) كمل يالحمار
كمل حمدان السالفة لين ما كلمه والرجال وراهم يأن من الألم 
بو راشد : عرفت وش عاقبة الي سويته عرفت رفقة السوء وش سوت لك وأهلك ما فكرت فيهم ما فكرت بأمك 
أوصلوا للمستشفى نزلوا الرجال وعلى طول على الطوارئ
كلم خالد بو راشد وعلمه وين أهم 

بعد ربع ساعة أدخلت ليلى للمستشفى مع أخوها 

كان بوراشد ماسك حمدان ويهزه بقوة ويحاول يأدبه 
بو راشد : سمعت وش قلت لك 
حمدان ومبين أثر الحبه عليه : مستحيل يا عمي 
بو راشد : لا تذبحني 
ضرب بو راشد حمدان كف مرة ثانية وكانت ليلى أطالعه 
ليلى أركظت أتجاه و لدها وتوخره عن عمه 
ليلى : انت مافي بقلبك رحمة ما تخاف من ربك شايفه كبرك تضربه ولا يوم مات أخوك تجبرت علينا 
عبدالرحمن : يمه كافي
ليلى بعصبية : أسكت ما تعرفه كثري
بو راشد : سمعت وش قلت لك حمدان وأنتي يا ليلى مسكي ولدك زين ووديه البيت 
مشى بو راشد وهو عارف ان الي يسويه صح 
خالد : بو راشد وين بتروح 
بوراشد : مشوار قريب وجاي
راح بو راشد للشرطة 
بو راشد : لو سمحت وين مكتب الملازم 
العسكري : هنا بس دقيقة أخبره 
دخل العسكري يستأذن لبو راشد 
دخل حسن بعد ما أذن له الملازم 
بو راشد : السلام عليكم 
الملازم : وعليكم السلام 
بو راشد : أسف على الإزعاج لكن تو .....
نروح للمستشفى الي كانت فيها ليلى جالسه على الكرسي وماسكه راسها بقوة 
حمدان وهو يبكي : فهمتوا عمي وش يبي ,,,يبي يقول لي لا اتكلم وأقولأنه هو الي يسوق مو أنا يبي يدخل السجن بدالي وأنا مو راضي مو راضي يمه شفتي وش يبي يسوي عشاني يمه لا تخلينه يدخل السجن يمه مسكيه 
ليلى بخاطرها : وش تبيني أقول أنا الي كنت فاهمه حسن خطاء لقيته أسمى من أي شي كنت أتصوره بيدخل روحه السجن عشان ولد اخوه ولا فكر بعياله لا غيرهم جد خليت خليفة لعيالك يا سامي 
خالد : قوموا الحين خلونا نروح للبيت 
ليلى : حسبي الله عليك يا حمدان(( راحت ليلى اتجاه ولدها واتفلت بوجهه)) كذا تسوي فيني وفي عمك ليه عشان كلاب الشارع وشفت بالنهاية يبونك تتعاطى المخدرات ما يشرفني أنك ولدي (مشت ليلى تبي تطلع من المستشفى ))
حمدان حالته يرثا لها أمسكه خالد وطلعه معه للخارج 
أركبوا السيارة وراحوا للبيت في السيارة كان حمدان يصيح كثير 
ليلى : صح والله أنك خليتني أصيح وانت ما تستاهل 
في قسم الشرطة 
الملازم : الحين بنوقفك وبنخبر المرور عن مكان السيارة وبنخبر أهل الرجال عن الي صار ونشوف حالته وبعدها يصير خير ومشكور في الأخير على تعاونك 
بو راشد بخاطره : عسى يا أخوي وفيت شي من الي سويته لي
كلم بو راشد أهله وخبرهم بالي صار له 
أم راشد : أقلبت البيت صياح لكن لازم فيه أحد مظلوم 

حمدان دخل غرفته على طول ما يبي يشوف أحد يبي يصيح بس
ليلى جالسه مع أخوها بالصالة يشوفون حل للمشكلة لا والله جالسين يتكلمون عن بو راشد 
خالد : تدرين يا ليلى اول مرة أعرف بو راشد صح طلع كبير والله ويشرفني انه نسيبي 
ليلى : إذا أنت تقول كذا انا وش أقول عنه وأنا الي سبيته وأهنته اكثر من مرة ليتني أنقص الساني قل لا أقول أي شي ليتني ( بكت ليلى على ظلمها على بو راشد )

مرت الليلة ثقيلة على الكل بس كان لازم تعدي 
في اليوم الثاني عند الظهر 
نزل حمدان من فوق وشاف كل أخوانه وأمه وخاله تحت 
حمدان بخاطره : كلهم هنا عشاني وانا الي ما عبرت أحد ياني كنت قاسي كثير 
نزل حمدان وراح باتجاه أمه سلم يبي يحب راسها لكنها وخرت راسها عنه ( ماهو حبت راس اتنسي ألم سويته يا حمدان )
حمدان من شاف أمه جفته كذا ما قدر يستحمل أن أمه تزعل منه ولا ترضى له يسلم عليها على طول جفى عند ركبتها وجلس يصيح ويصيح ( مو عيب تغلط لكن العيب انك ما تعرف أنك غلطان وتستمر بغلطك )حمدان لا عرف خطاءه ويبي صلحه 
حمدان وهو يصيح : يمه سامحيني ما بقى لي حد بع أبوي غيرك يمه ما أدري وش بسوي بروحي ان ما سامحتيني بموت روحي هو أقرب حل لي كيف أصبر من دونك علميني كيف أسف للكل سامحوني كنت طايش كنت أحس بفراغ بعد أبوي ما كنت أظن فيه حد يسده سامحوني 
ريم تصيح ومنال تصيح وسلطان يصيح حتى خالد يمسح دموعه مو قادر أنه ما يصيح على الي صاير 
ريم تحط أيده لعى كتف امها وتناظرها وفي هالوقت العيون تتكلم 
ليلى مو قادرة تخبي مشاعرها تمد ربها أن ولدها رجع لها وبصورة ما كانت تتوقعها يصيح يبي الغفران*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*حمدان يبكي** :* *يمه سامحيني يمــــــــــه أرجوك نار بقلبي ما يطفيها غيرك أرجوك** 
**ليلى تحط**أيدها على راس ولدها وتمسح عليه** 
**حمدان بخاطره : هذي أمي ريحة يد أمي حرارتها بس**أخاف مو هي ما أبي أشوف غير يدك يا يمه** 
**رفع راسه حمدان ولقى بالفعل ليلى تمسح**على راسه وعيونها مليانة دموع وهي فرحانة** 
**قام حمدان من وقته وحضن أمه على مرأى**من الجميع** 
**حمدان : سامحتيني يمه خلاص الحمدلله يارب الحمدلله كنت خايف ما**تسامحيني وان مت أدخل النار الحمدلله يارب** 
**ليلى : كيف أزعل على فلذة كبدي كيف** 
**حمدان سجد لله شكر على الي صار** 
**الكل فرحان والكل يصيح كلهم متأثرين بالي**صار** 
**هنا نعرف كيف قلب الأم رحيم بعيالها مهما صار منهم** 
**هنا ينتهي الجزء ما**أقدر أكمله لأني عن جد فرحان وحزنان على بو راشد** 

*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووو علي القصه

والله يعطيكي العافيه بصراحه هذا الجزء عجبني كثير

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## احلى البشر

يسلموووووووووووووو

صمت الجروح

ومتى التمله
انتظر على احر من الجمر

----------


## صمت الجروح

بوفيصل

و 

أحلى البشر


تسلموا عالتواصل






وهاي الجزء 32 



صمتـ الجروح .....

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثاني والثلاثين** : 
**خالد : الحمدلله على كل حال , بس الحين لازم نعرف وش صار على الرجال الي صدمته , وعمك لا زم نروح له ونشوف وش بنسوي, وانتي يا ليلى لا تنسين أم راشد ما وصيك عليها** 
ليلى : ما راح أهدهادقيقة 
خالد : الحين أنت مارحت الجامعة اليوم 
حمدان : اليوم ماعندي دوام لا اليوم ولا الأربعاء
خالد : شنو بأمر مين عندك يعني من يوم الثلاثاء ما تدري عن الجامعة لين الأحد والثلاث الأيام أنواع الظغط
حمدان : لأجل عين تهون ألف عين أتعب 3 أيام وبعدها أرتاح أربعة أيام 
خالد : وانت صادق 
ريم : أنا مو قادرة أروح مكان توني يايه من الكلية وطفرانه حدي 
منال : لا تهديني تعالي بروح وياك 
سلطان : أما أنا بجي وياكم 
خالد : يله بنروح 
ليلى :تبين شي 
ليلى : لا بس كنت بروح لبيت أم راشد 
خالد : أنتي زاهبة أمخلصة ولا 
ليلى : أيه خالصة 
خالد : قومي أجل 
أطلعوا كلهم ليلى راحت لبيت حماها وخالد وحمدان وسلطان راحوا مع خالهم 
بعد ربع ساعة أوصلوا المستشفى 
خالد : حمدان أجلس هنا مع أخوك لا تجوون 
حمدان : خالي أبي أشوفه 
خالد : الي أسويه لمصلحتكم ,,,سلام 
خالد راح للرجال الي أنصدم لقى جنبه عايلته
خالد : السلام عليكم 
طلع رجال من الغرفة : وعليكم السلام 
خالد : كيف حال مريضكم 
الرجل : الحمدلله بخير أحسن بكثير من أول 
خالد : معك خالد الحمد نسيبي الي صدم أخوكم 
الرجل : معك محمد أخو ه وأخوي أسمه ماجد ,,,,,بالنسبة للي أصدمه وينه 
خالد : ليه ما تدرون عنه أخ محمد 
محمد : لا والله الشرطة جات تستجوب ولا قالت شي
خالد : أهو جاب أخوك ماجد وعلى طول راح الشرطة يسلم روحه
محمد : والله والنعم بنسيبكم ما قصر لولا الله ثم هو لكان أخوي ميت من وين تلاقي واحد يصدمك في منطقة ما فيها حد ويجي يسعفك ويسلم روحه 
خالد :كأني أسمع من كلامك أنكم أمسامحينه 
محمد : الي له حق أخوي وإذا تبي أسمع الكلام منه (دخل محمد يشوف درب لخالد ) خالد تفضل 
دخل خالد وسلم على ماجد 
خالد : كيف حالك اليوم 
ماجد : والله الحمدلله أشكر ربي وأحمده أنت الي صدمتني 
خالد : لا الي اصدمك أول ما جابك راح سلم روحه للشرطة 
ماجد : وش تقول أنت ما يجلس ثانية أهناك لازم يطلع أنا كنت غلطان كنت مسرع وماخذ خطه 
خالد : بالله عليك هذا الي صار 
ماجد : ايه والله ودي أشوفه وأسلم عليه وأحب راسه أخوي مين ينقال لكم 
خالد : معك خالد عبدالعزيز الحمد
ماجد : أبوك عبدالعزيز الحمد 
خالد : نعم ليه تعرفه؟؟
ماجد : أفا كيف ما أعرف عبدالعزيز الحمد ,,الله يجزاه ألف خير ما قصر ويانا اول 
خالد :ليه وش صاير
ماجد : او ل شي أبيك تعرف شي واحد أنا شيعي وبعدين أبوك ساعد أبوي مساعدة ماننساها أبد 
خالد : والله شوقتني , وش سوى ابوي 
ماجد : أبوك كان صديق الوالد الله يرحمه الروح بالروح ما كان فيه تمييز بينهم يعني شيعي ولا سني تعرف الأحساء طيبين ولا يهمهم هالشي 
خالد : أسلم 
ماجد : جات فترة الوالد جاه شلل نصفي ولا كان فيه علاج هنا لذا أبوك أول ماشاف هالشي خذ أبوي لمصر وعالجه هناك والحمدلله رجع الوالد مثل طبيعته ومن بعد هالسالفة جماعتنا ما رضوا بالي صار لأن أبوي كان وده يتسنن لكن ما رضوا أهلنا زي ماقلت ووشكوا بين أبوي وأبوك لين صاروا بينهم زعل والسبب أهل الشر أبوي دايم يذكر أبوك ويتمنى لو يرجعون مثل بعض حتى انه يوم بيصالحه عرف أنه توفى ومن بعدها الوالد بحالة ثانية تعب كثير وحس انه مذنب بحق صديق وفي مثل عبدالعزيز أبوك, عاد سبحان الله جاء اليوم الي نرد دينا لكم ولا يسوى شي قدام الي سويتوه لأبوي 
خالد : الله يجزاك خير ويكثر من أمثالك
طلع خالد من الغرفة وراح لعيال أخته 
حمدان : بشر يا خالي 
خالد : ابشرك سامح ولا يبي شي ,,,لا وطلع يعرف أبوي عبدالعزيز
حمدان : أهههههههههههه ريحتني الحمدلله 
أطلعوا من المستشفى وراحوا للشرطة 
خالد : السلام عليكم 
العسكري : وعليكم السلام ,,,,سم يا أخوي تامر شي
خالد : بالأمس جاكم واحد سلم روحه لأنه صادم واحد
العسكري : أيه عرفته في التوقيف 
خالد : ممكن نشوفه 
العسكري : ايه ممكن بس لازم تاخذ أذن 
خالد : ناخذ اذن 
خذ خالد أذن ودخل هو وعيال أخته لخالهم 
بو راشد بخاطره : من الي جا الحين ,,,,,, مو كأنه حمدان وسلطان ((أبتسم ))) 
خالد : السلام عليكم 
بو راشد : وعليكم السلام 
قرب حمدان وحضن عمه 
أجلسوا مع بعض قرابة ساعة ,, خالد خبر بو راشد عن الي صار وعن العفو 
.................................................. ......................
عند الساعة الرابعة عصرا في المستشفى كانت مها جالسة مع عبدالوهاب ومعهم أسيل وعبدالعزيز 

مها : خلاص تقوه وأطلع 
عبدالوهاب : أنطرك لين تقولين لي أنا بروحي زهقت ,,,ما أدري ليه خالد أصر الا أجي هنا 
مها : لأن ملفك هنا ولازم يشوفونك وبعدين هنا أحسن مو هناك 
عبدالوهاب : وأنتي صادقة هناك مجزرة مو مستشفى 
اسيل : أمي أبي عزوزي
مها : ما تقدرين تشيلينه 
اسيل : لا أقدر أشيله بجلس على الكرسي وبعدها عطيني أياه 
مها : إنشاء الله جلسي الحين 
عطت مها عبدالعزيز لأسيل 
أسيل : أغاااااااااه لا إلاه إلا الله 
عبدالعزيز يضحك من أسيل 
مها : شوفه يضحك 
عبدالوهاب : ربي يسلمه إن شاء الله 
مها : وش صار عليه 
عبدالوهاب : هذا أنا هنا أغتنمه فرصة وأروح لهم ,,,بس بكرة بروح 
مها / الله يستر يا رب 
.................................................. .................................
العنود نامت من بعد ما جات من الكلية تعبانة حيل 
هاتفه النقال يرن وهي في خبر كان 
ياسمين : ليه ماترد هذي شكلها نايمة ,,, بس كيف تعطيني مواعيد وأخر شي تخلف 
بدق عليها مرة ثانية 
تدق ياسمين على العنود للمرة الثانية 
جمانة تسمع صوت الجوال وتدخل غرفة أختها 
جمانة : العنود قومي ((تهز العنود )) 
العنود : هااااا وش تبين 
جمانة : أول شي جوالك يدق وبعدين قومي صلي العصر 
العنود : وين الجوال هاتيه 
أخذت العنود الجوال وردت 
ياسمين : يالدبة كل هذا نوم 
العنود : الحين متصلة علي عشان تقولين يالدبة سلام*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*سكرت العنود الخط*
*ياسمين : وش فيها هذي خلني أدق عليها مرة ثانية 
تدق ياسمين على العنود للمرة الثالثة 
العنود : السلام عليكم 
ياسمين : وعليكم السلام ,,,وش فيك زعلتي 
العنود : لا بس بغيت أتحرش فيك 
ياسمين : هين يا عنيد 
العنود : يا حلاة أسمي ان قلتيه أحلى من القشطة مع العسل
يا سمين : هذا الي هامك القشطة والعسل ولا هاجر وناصر ما فكرتي فيهم 
العنود حست أنها تذكرت شي مهم : أي والله الله يذكرك بالشهادة قولي أمين 
ياسمين : أمين ,,,انزين متى أجيك ولا بتجيني 
العنود : لا أنتي تعالي على ما أتسبح وأبدل ملابسي تكونين جيتي 
ياسمين : يله مع السلامة 
العنود : مع السلامة 
جمانة : من هذي هاجر وناصر
العنود : هذا سر بس بيني وبين ياسمين 
جمانة : عفية عنود قولي لي 
العنود : وخري عني مو قايلة لك ,,جهزي لي الحمام 
جمانة : لا والله لو أنك قايلة لي كان فكرت أسوي لي تبين لكن بعد كلامك نجوم الظهر أقرب لك 
العنود : قومي طسي أجل 
أطلعت جمانة والعنود أدخلت الحمام تتسبح 

في جامعة البترول كان يعقوب مع عبدالرحمن يتكلمون 
يعقوب : وش جيبك اليوم 
عبدالرحمن :لا يكون تظن أني تعورت ولا أنكسرت الحمدلله كاني حصان 
يعقوب : فديتك يا بو إبراهيم لا تذكرني بالخيل قمت أتشائم 
عبدالرحمن : مهما يصير الخيل في عروقي ولا أقدر أخليها 
يعقوب : كيفك ,,,المهم وين بتروح الحين 
عبدالرحمن : وش عندك 
يعقوب : بروح أقضي أغراض للرمضان 
عبدالرحمن : وش عندك ,,, ما شاء الله والله وكبرت وصارت عندك عيله 
يعقوب : لا تطنز بودي عزبة لبيت كافلينهم 
عبدالرحمن : قل كذا من زمان 
يعقوب : بتجي 
عبدالرحمن : لا ما اظن عندي كم شغله للبيت بسويها وبعدين بروح بشوف سالفة مع أختي العنود 
يعقوب بخاطره : العنود ماني ناسي نظراتها لي بالمستشفى كأنها أحتقرتني لطول الزمن بس كنت أستاهل على الي سويته 
عبدالرحمن : ياهووووووووووو وينك 
يعقوب : كاني ,,بمشي بغيت شي 
عبدالرحمن : لا تعال ما تبي نروح لعمي عبدالوهاب هم أهله يبون اغراض لبيتهم وتعرف عمك تعبان 
يعقوب : بكلمه الحين وبشوف كان يبي شي مريت على مها ورحنا للسوبرماركت 
يعقوب يكلم عبدالوهاب 
عبدالوهاب : ألوووو
بعقوب : هلا بعمي كيف حالك اليوم 
عبدالوهاب : بخير ولله الحمد 
يعقوب : عمي كنت بروح للسوبرماركت بقضي للرمضان وقلت خلني اشوف مها كان تبي تروح 
عبدالوهاب: الله جابك خلني أقول لها ( عبدالوهاب يأشر لمها )
مها : أنا 
عبدالوهاب : أيه أنتي 
يعقوب : أنا 
عبدالوهاب : لا مو أنت أقصد زوجتي 
مها : وش بغيت 
عبدالوهاب : يعقوب بيقضي أغراض من السوبرماركت للرمضان تقومين وياه 
مها : والله البيت ناقصه أغراض كثيرة أيه بروح بس وين بحط عبدالعزيز 
عبدالوهاب : ودوه لشيماء 
مها : خير خله يجي 
عبدالوهاب : أيه بتروح وياك بس بخليك تتعب أشوي ابيك تودي بو سعود لبيت إبراهيم 
يعقوب : إن شاء الله هذا أنا جيت لكم 
عبدالوهاب : مع السلامة 
يعقوب : مع السلامة 

عبدالرحمن : ها بتجي وياك 
يعقوب : لا أنت الي بتجي وياي تاخذ عبدالعزيز وتوديه بيتكم 
عبدالرحمن : أي عبدالعزيز 
يعقوب : ولد مها 
عبدالرحمن : أيه خلاص أجي وياك 
كلن ركب سيارته واتجهوا للمستشفى

بعد نصف ساعة 
ياسمين توها واصله لبيت العنود 
العنود تدق على ياسمين 
ياسمين : جنيه أنتي 
العنود : ليه 
ياسمين : توني واصله لبيتكم
العنود : خلاص بطلع لك الحين 
في هذي الأثناء كان عبدالرحمن توه واصل من المستشفى ومعاه بو سعود 
العنود : يمه بطلع جاتني ياسمين 
شيماء : أنتبهي لروحك 
العنود : لا تخافين علي أنا بنت شيماء
أطلعت العنود وقابلها على الباب عبدالرحمن وهو شايل عبدالعزيز 
العنود : الله عزوزي هنا ..........يا قلبي (تحبه على خده )
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : ليه يالعنود قلتي كذا 
العنود : من وين جايبه 
عبدالرحمن يطالع العنود من وراء النظارة الشمسية : .............................
العنود : وش فيك تكلم 
عبدالرحمن أنواع الصفط : ...............................
العنود : عبدالرحمن لا تأخذ على كلامي أسفة 
عبدالرحمن : أنتي (يهز راسه بالنفي )
العنود : ليه عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن دخل البيت ولا عطا أخته أي كلمه 
العنود تأثرت بهذا الشي وراحت لياسمين وهي زعلانه أدخلت السيارة وسكرت الباب بقوة 
ياسمين : ليه عاد الباب وش ذنبه 
العنود : ,.................
ياسمين : العنود وش فيك مع أخوك شكله مو طبيعي 
العنود : روحي سأليه 
ياسمين : أستجنيتي أنتي وش هالكلام 
العنود : وش أسوي لك ملقوفة اليوم 
ياسمين : هذا جزاتي لو ماكان عندنا اليوم مو عد مع هاجر ولا كان نزلتك 
العنود : ترا عندنا سواق ويقدر يوصلني 
ياسمين لا ليه السواق خلي هاليوم يعدي على خير
مشى السواق ووداهم للسوبرماركت يقضون فيه لبيت هاجر 
في بيت هاجر 
ناصر جالس يلعب بالبلايستيشن 
هاجر : ناصر كافي مو ناقصين فاتورة زيادة 
ناصر : جديدة هذي أخر لعبة 
هاجر : أخر لعبة قلت 
هاجر بخاطرها : وش بسوي عقب بكرة أول يوم للرمضان واليت مافيه أكل أنا استحمل لكن ناصر صغير كيف يستحمل 
ناصر : يمه بصوم السنة معك 
هاجر : عفية عليك وأنا أقول دايم ولدي رجال 
ناصر : أيه بس ابيك تسوين لي الي ابي من الأكل 
هاجر أحزنت على هالكلمة : أنزين وش تبي اسوي لك 
ناصر : الأولاد بالمدرسة يقولون دايم بيتزا أبي تسوين لي بيتزا وووومكرونة بالباشميل ولا تنسين السمبوسة والقيمات ...كل هذي اكلات أسمع العيال يقولونها بالمدرسة*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*هاجر بخاطرها : كل هذي تبيها من وين أسويها لك والثلاجة فاظية ربي يسهل علينا** 

.................................................. ....................
في بيت خالد عند الساعة 5و5 

منيرة : ما أدري أنا زوجته ولا ولا ما أدري أعصابي تعبانة بسبته 
الجوهرة : ليه يا بنيتي تقولين كذا أ:يد أنتي زوجته 
منيرة : أجل ولدك ليه ما يكلم 
الجوهرة : مو تقولين أنه راح لليلى 
منيرة : ايه ,,,ولازال ندها بس ليه ما يعبرني حتى أنا أكلمه ولا يرد 
الجوهرة : الغايب عذره معه 
منيرة : أي غايب أي كلام والله أنه مايستاهل هالتعب الي أسويه له 
الجوهرة : عيب يا بنيتي لا تقولين كذا على رجلك 
منيرة تنرفزت على كلمة الجوهرة عيب: ان عيب علي مو هذي تربيتك مو هذا ولدك من شابه أباه فما ظلم لكن أنا أقول من شابه أمه فما ظلم 
الجوهرة : وش فيك اليوم مرتفع السكر عندك شكله 
منيرة : لا تقولين كذا السكر عندك أنتي مو عندي 
الجوهرة : عاشوووووو لا كذبي علي بعد عندك السكر روحي خذي دواك 
منيرة : أبركها من ساعة أبعد أشوي عنك يا ..........يا عمتي 
الجوهرة : أفتكرت 
فوق كانت نورة جالسة مع هيبة 
هيبة : أنتي السبب 
نورة : أدري 
هيبة : دام أنك تدرين ليه ماتسوين شي 
نورة : ودي لكن وش أسوي 
هيبة : كلميه 
نورة : تظنين وحتى لو كلمته ما راح أرضى على نفسي وهو بعدين راح يزعل كثير اعرفه ما يرضى 
هيبة : أجل وش بتسوين 
نورة : ما أدري لكن عندي فكرة ليه مانروح لهم الظهران 
هيبة : وكيف نروح 
نورة : مو عمي بالمستشفى خلينا نكلم أبوي نروح لعمي في أخر الأسبوع ومنها نفطر مع هناك 
هيبة ": والله فكرة بس وش بتسوين 
نورة : هناك يحلها ألف حلال 
هيبة : على قولتك ربي يحلها 

.................................................. ..................................
بو راشد توه طالع من التوقيف ولله الحمد بعد ما تنازل ماجد 
خالد : الحمدلله كفارة 
بو راشد : وانت صادق كفارة اخر مرة أدخله 
حمدان : ليه ناوي تدخله 
بو راشد : ايه أن سويت شي مرة ثانية 
حمدان مايدري وش يسوي غير أنه يلم عمه 
سلطان : من الصبح وانت طايح تلملم بالأوادم 
حمدان : باقي واحد عساه يسامحني 
سلطان : منوا 
حمدان : خليفة أبوي 
سلطان مستغرب مين هذا 
جاء حمدان وحضن أخوه : عرفت من هو خليفة ابوي 
سلطان : لا يا أخوي انت خليفته وانت الكل بالكل بس لا تخلينا مره ثانيه 
حمدان تعب وماسك راسه من الألم 
سلطان : وش فيك حمدان 
حمدان : يعورني راسي كثير
سلطان : عمي خالي لحقوا 
جاء بو راشد مسرع لحمدان 
بو راشد : شكله المخدر بداء يشتغل مفعوله وبداء ينهش فيك لازم تجلس ..خالد خلنا نمشي 
خالد : يله 
أركبوا وراحوا لبيت ليلى 
بعد ربع ساعة أوصلوا 
بو راشد : خالد خلنا نمسكه ونرقيه فوق بغرفته ينام أشوي ,,,وانت سلطان حضر له أكل زين 
سلطان : إن شاء الله ,,,,,الحين كيف أسوي له أكل وش عرفني بالطبخ أنا ,وأقول خلني أروح للغالية ريم أو منال يسوون لنا أي شي 
.................................................. ...........
أنتهى يعقوب ومها من الأغراض وراحوا يركبون السيارة 
مها : الحمدلله خلصنا كل الأغراض
يعقوب : متأكدة 
مها : تبي نروح محل ثاني رحنا
يعقوب :لا لا والي يعافيك لا أساسا هذي أخر مرة أوديك فيها محل كيف مستحمل عمي معك 
فتح يعقوب السيارة واركبوا 
مها : أسيل ركبي حياتي ...شكلك اول مرة تروح تقضي 
يعقوب : وانتي صادقة ايه ,,بس أنا أعر وش أبي مو أدور على كل مكان وأشيل الي أبي ولا الي ما أبي
مها :ههههههههه في هذي صادق وبعدين تعلم من الحين عشان زوجتك 
يعقوب : أي زوجة أي كلام فاظي
مها : الا صحيح ما تفكر في بنت 
يعقوب : اههههههه الا أفكر بس مو قايلك بعدين تفضحينا عند عمي
مها : أفا عليك أنا أفضحك ماني قايلة له شي بس شوف لا تقول لي أسمها بأختار أنا وحدة وبعدها قل إذا كانت هي قلي وإذا ما كانت لا تقول 
يعقوب : بتسوين ذكية بس يالله أختاري
مها : همممممم ريم بنت ليلى 
يعقوب : ....................
مها : أدري انها مو هي بس بغيت أعرف بتتكلم ولا لا المهم هي العنود أكثر وحدة تصلح لك 
يعقوب : وش معنى 
مها : أول شي هي ولا لا 
يعقوب :...........................
مها : كيفك بس متأكدة أنها هي
يعقوب بعد 3 دقايق : مها صدق العنود هي الي أفكر فيها بس احس انها ماتبيني وانا أحيانا ما أحب حركاتها 
مها : هههههههههههه روح أسأل أي أحد من يحب أكثر من البنات راح يقولون لك العنود صبر أشوي ....أسيل ماما مين تحبين أكثر من البنات 
أسيل : قلت لك في البيت 
مها : أيه قولي مرة ثانية 
أسيل : أحب ماما ووووجديدة ووو العنود 
مها : سمعت 
يعقوب : أجل وش معنى أنا غير 
مها : أسأل روحك 
راح يعقوب بيت عمه إبراهيم وأخذ عبدالعزيز ثم راح بيت عمه عبدالوهاب ينزل مها مع أعيالها 
بعد ما دخل الأغراض 
يعقوب : مها رقمي اعتقد وياك أي شي تبينه دقي 
مها : لا توصي حريص من الحين خلنا نروح الجمعية 
يعقوب : لا خلاص لا تدقين أبد 
مها : هههههههههههه المهم دير بالك على نفسك ولا تفكر كثير بالي في بالك 
يعقوب : الله يعين 
فمان الله 
مها : في أمان الكريم 
طلع يعقوب وعلى طول توجه لبيت ؟؟؟؟؟

العنود : ها نصووور كيف اللعبة 
ناصر : مرررة حلوة تسلمين أنتي ويا ياسمين بس انا زعلان 
ياسمين تلعب بشعر ناصر: ليه يا حياتي 
ناصر : ما تجلسون كثير ويانا على طول تمشون 
ياسمين : بعد أحنا أهلنا يبونا وانت نخليك عشان تذاكر وتنام بدري
ناصر : خذوني معكم 
العنود : وجديدة 
ناصر : تجي ويانا 
العنود ماتدري وش تقول : ...............
هاجر : عيب يا ناصر 
يا سمين : المرة الجاية بنجلس وياك كثير وليه نوديك الملاهي مرة وحدة مع جديدة 
ناصر : صدق 
العنود : ايه صدق بس انت أجتهد وجيب علامات زينة 

ناصر :إن شاء الله 
العنود : فمان الله يا عمه تامرين على شي
هاجر : بعد الي تسوونه لي ولناصر أبي منكم شي لا يا يمه ما أبي شي يكفي أنكم ترعونا وحنون علينا وانتوا مالكم دخل فينا ولا أنتوا ملزومين بعد أحنا ناس مقطوعين من شجرة فقرة لكن ربي من علينا ببنتين مثلكم وبرجال والنعم فيه 
ياسمين : لا تقولين كذا والله مانبي الا مرضاة ربنا والي نسويه فيه كثير ناس تسويه وأحنا كلنا لبعض أنتوا لنا واحنا لكم 
هاجر: المهم أمباركين عليكم الشهر مقدما وربي يجعلكم من عتقائه من النار 
العنود تحب راس هاجر وتليها ياسمين*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*ناصر : وأنا** 
**ياسمين : يا روح**أنا أمووواه ( على خده** )
**العنود : اموااااه (على خده** )
**ياسمين : العنود شوفي**أخدود ناصر شكلنا خلاص بنتغطى عنه** 
**العنود : ليه حمراء أخودك** 
**ناصر : ما أدري**بس أستحيت** 
**العنود : أجل خلاص زي ماقالت ياسمين بنتغطى عنك لأنك صرت رجال ولا** 
**ناصر : أيه أنا رجال البيت** 
**العنود تطلع من البيت مع ياسمين وفي طلعتهم تو**الاند كروزر واصل مال يعقوب وقف عند الباب لبيت هاجر أما البنات فمشوا ولا ناظروا**وراهم خايفين لكن ياسمين جالسه أطالع** 
**ياسمين : العنود شوفيه وقف عند بيت**هاجر**
**العنود : طالعي قدام مو هذي سيارتكم** 
**ياسمين : وينها ,,,ايه هذيركبي**بسرعة** 
**العنود : أزين لا تدزين (تدفين** )
**ياسمين : الله يا حلوه** 
**العنود** :* *جد ما تستحين** 
**ياسمين : انتي لو تطالعينه راح تقولين ما أستحي**
**العنود بخاطرها** :* *خسرانه أنا شي خلني أطالعه** 
**لفت**العنود وجها وتناظر جهة البيت** 
**العنود** :* *الله وش حلاته تدرين** 
**ياسمين : مالت عليك دخل البيت وش رايك نروح نشوف مين هذا** 
**العنود : اليوم أنتي خبلة اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم** 
**ياسمين : أنا مسكونة**أوريك ( أقرصت العنود** )
**العنود : ااااااااااي يالنذلة سواقكم هنا** 
**ياسمين** :* *مرة ثانية لا تقولين أنا مسكونة سمعتي** 
**العنود : بشري بسعدك لكن مو الحين بعدين** 
**مشت السيارة ولا أقدروا يعرفون من هذا الرجل** 
**في بيت هاجر** 
**هاجر : ليه**الكلافة ياولدي** 
**يعقوب : لا كلافة ولا حاجة والله لو أقدر كان جبت اكثر بس**تعرفين طلاب أحنا** 
**هاجر : يعني قصرت على روحك ها** 
**يعقوب : لا قصرت ولا شي**لكني حاسب حساب كل شي المهم كيف حالكم ومنوا الي كانوا هنا قبل اشوي**
**ناصر : أبلة**ياسمين وأبلة الع**
**هاجر : عيب ناصر ,,,هذولا بنات يبون الخير مثلك** 
**يعقوب**بخاطره : مالقوا غيرك يا عمه جد اني أناني أبي الخير لي بس**
**هاجر : ها يعقوب وين**رحت** 
**يعقوب : لا بس أقول الله يوفقهم يارب** 
**هاجر : ليتك تاخذ وحده منهم** 
**يعقوب : أنا لا شكلي مو متزوج** 
**هاجر : وليه** 
**يعقوب : غريبة اليوم كلن**يبيني أتزوج وش السالفة** 

**هاجر : هذا لأنهم يحبونك** 
**يعقوب : تحبين الكعبة**إنشاء الله** 
**هاجر : أمنية حياتي أروح لمكة وأحب الكعبة** 
**يعقوب : بشري بالي**يوديك بس لما أتزوج** 
**هاجر : لما تتزوج بتنسانا وبتملي عليك زوجتك دنيتك** 
**يعقوب : لا ما أكون انا يعقوب أن نسيتكم** 
**ناصر قام وحب يعقوب على راسه** 
**ناصر : أكيد مو ناسينا** 
**يعقوب : أكيد وكيف أنسى ولدي ناصر** 
**ناصر : عمي وش**جبت لي هدية** 
**يعقوب : خمن وش جبت لك** 
**ناصر: همممممممممممممممم عجزت وشو** 
**يعقوب: متى فكرت بس يالله بقول لك جبت لك دراجة بس في السيارة إذا طلعت بجيبها**لك** 
**هاجر تصيح ويعقوب لاحظها** 
**يعقوب : ليه الدموع الحين** 
**هاجر : هذي دموع**فرح وشكر لله ,,ما أدري وش حالنا بيصير لو أنتوا مو موجودين أنت والبنات** 
**يعقوب** :* *الله يخلينا لك وأنتي تستاهلين كل خير المهم طولت عندكم شكلي وأنا هم بروح أذاكر**كم كلمة تامرون شي** 
**هاجر : الله يحفظك ولا تنسانا في رمضان تراك معزوم** 
**يعقوب** :**زين عدل كثري من الثريد أحبه موت** 
**هاجر : مع السلامة** 
**ناصر : وأنا** 
**يعقوب** :* *تعال عشان تاخذ**السيكل*
*


راح ناصر مع يعقوب وخذ السيكل منه وحبه على خده 
ناصر : شكرا 
يعقوب : شد حيلك ولا تزعل جدتك سامع تراك رجال 
ناصر : البيت 
يعقوب : شاطر مع السلامة 
ناصر : مع السلامة 
.................................................. .........
في بيت ليلى الساعة 8 مساء 
كان حمدان يطق الباب بقوة يبي يطلع 
ليلى مو قادرة تتحمل تصيح على ولدها والي صاير له 
ليلى : والي يعافيك خالد خله يطلع 
خالد: أنتي ما تفهمين قلت لك هذا علاج له وخلاياه تتصارع مع السم هذا 
ليلى : أنزين 
خالد : ريم خذي امك وروح تحت غرفكم أي مكان 
ريم : إن شاء الله عمي ,,,أمي قومي 
راحت ريم مع أمه للصالة تحت 
وبقى سلطان وخالد ومنال
حمدان من وراء الباب : عمي يرحم والديك خلني أطلع أبي أروح الحمام 
خالد : ما فيه طلعه لين ما يزول هالسم الهاري الي فيك 
حمدان يمسك راسه بقوة ويضربه بالجدار مو قادر يستحمل 
من كثر ضربه بالجدار طاح 
حمدان : والي يسلمك يا عمي خلني أطلع (صوته كل ماله ينخفض ينخفض لين سكت )
خالد : الحين نام وبعدها خلاص بيقوم سالم ما فيه شي 
منال : عمي انا خايفه 
خالد : لا تخافين هذا أخوك بس تعبان وبيشفى بأذن الله وماعليكم الا الدعاء له 
سلطان : لا إله إلا أنت سبحان كإنه كان من الظالميين ربي أشفه وعافه أمين أمين 
في غرفته كان يفكر ويشعر يتخيل حبيته بين أيديه لكنه يعاتب
يعقوب وهو مشجون :

كثر النهار أشتاق وانتي بعيده
الين أشوفك كثر ماتنبت أشجار
و مثل الرمال أحس روحي وحيده
الي أجدبت عامين ماطاحت أمطار
طال السهر والليل ينــزف وريــده
في صدري اهموم وهواجيس وأسرار
كل الحروف المبــــطيه و الجديده
تطري علي لاشك في شوقي احتــــــار
قبل الورق وانتي اف بالي قصــــــيده
و بعد الورق ضيعت أنا كل الأشعـــار

.................................................. .......
جاء يوم ثاني حامل معه أفراح وهموم كلن حسب قدره 

لينة : فيصل قوم جاء موعد الدوام 
فيصل : تو الناس حبيبتي 
لينة : لا مو تو الناس وان تأخرت قلت أنا السبب مو 
فيصل : ينقص اللساني أن قلت كذا 
لينة : بسم الله على اللسانك ما عندك أحلى من هالكلام 
فيصل : ما علمتيني 
لينة : بلا دلع قوووم وأنا تأخرت على الكلية مفهوم 
فيصل : قولي أنك متأخرة مو انا الي خايفة علي
لينة : كذا تفكر أجل خلك نايم وانا بيجيني الباص وحتى الكلام بيني وبينك ممنوع لين ما أرضى عنك 
قامت لينة زعلانة من فيصل 
فيصل يبي يصلح الي قاله : لينة حبيبتي لا تأخذين بكلامي ,,,ما فيه فايدة أزعلت 
.................................................. ......

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*في باريس كانت الساعة العاشرة مساءا** 

الوليد يتحرش بالجازي : حبيبتي وش كثر تحبيني 
الجازي : هذا سؤال تسأله ووين هنا في الحديقة 
الوليد : مالقيت مكان أقدر أتغزل فيك الا هنا ما جاوبتي 
الجازي : أحبك مثل البورصة ممكن ينزل وممكن يرتفع على حسب أنت يعني مثل الصباح يوم الصباحية تدري كنت أحبك للجنون صح 
الوليد يحك راسه : وأنتي صادقه بس تعرفين أنا أعصب كثير لا تخليني أعصب 
الجازي : خلا ص بقول لك لا تعصب 
الوليد : انزين ما تبين نتعشى 
الجازي : أهم شي سمك 
الوليد كأنه بيبكي : طالبك الجازي : لا تقولين سمك مليت والله مليت مو كافي أمس سمك غداء وعشاء واليوم غداء سمك والعشاء سمك لا لا قومي نرو ح نأكل بيتزا 
الجازي: عارف شرطي ما فيها منتجات الخنزير أهم شي هالهم هذا ما نبيه وأحنا ماندري عن الطبخة نروح المطعم ونقول نبي همبرغر تدري وش معناها 
الوليد : طبعا عارف معناها 
الجازي :أجل خلني أقول معناها هم معناها خنير يعني لحم خنزير نبي برجر خنزير
الوليد : فهمت والله فهمت ,,قومي الحين خلينا نروح للبيتزا 
.............................................
عبدالوهاب : يعني أيش اخر الكلام ولدي بيتعالج ولا لا تراني مليت 
الدكتور : ما أظن الا أنك تسفره برا يتعالج 
عبدالوهاب : كذا بسهولة تقولها وشغلي وأهلي كل هذا ماله حساب 
الدكتور :الشي هذا راجع لك 
عبدالوهاب: خير إن شاء الله 
طلع عبدالوهاب وهم في قلبه كبير على ولده وعلاجه 
لكن هناك من يراقبه هي نفسها ذيك الممرضة تتنقل معاه من مكان لمكان 
عبدالوهاب أنتبه لها
عبدالوهاب بخاطره : وش تبي هذي تلاحقني من مكان لمكان خلني أجرها للغرفة 
دخل عبدالوهاب الغرفة وهي قربت نب الباب تبي تدخل طلع لها عبدالوهاب 
عبدالوهاب : بصوت عالي : What do you want <<< Why has you monitored me haa
(ماذا تريدين )(لما تراقبيني )
الممرضة خافت وسكرت فم عبدالوهاب ودخلته الغرفة : أول شي لا ترفع صوتك وبعدين بقول لك شي بخصوص ولدك عبدالعزيز بس أرجوك أستر علي 
عبدالوهاب مو فاهم شي تلاحقه وتبي تعطيه معلومات عن عبدالعزيز 
عبدالوهاب : تكلمي بسرعة وش فيك 
الممرضة : أنا أسمي حنان قمت بتوليد زوجتك مع الدكتور لاحظت منذ زمن انك تأتي للمستشفى بأستمرار علمت أن أبنك به شيء ((بدت تصيح )) 
عبدالوهاب : أنتي تعرفين شي عن ولدي 
حنان: أنا مسلمة ولم أستطع أن أخفي الذي حصل بغرفة التوليد بعدما رأيتك أحس باني مذنبة بسكوتي لكن أرجوك لا تقم بشيء قبل أن تدرسه أما أنا لا يهمك أمري لا مشكلة لدي بأن يطردوني فقد مللت الكتمان عن هذاالأمر وهم يعلمون بما حصل 
عبدالوهاب : قصدك هم الغلطانين ويدرون كلهم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل يشوفوني أجيهم كل صبحية وخايف على ولجي وهم السبب
حنان : أسمعني عندما قام الدكتور بأخراج أبنك شده من ذراعه المفصولة الأن شده فخلع الذراع عن المفصل كان بأستطاعته أن يعيدها لكنه نسى أو تناسى المهم أنه لم يعدها فلذلك أنفصلت عنها الأوردة والشرايين فلم تنمو كما هي حال الذراع الأخرى وأصبح أبنك على حالته تلك الأ، ضميري أرتاح وتستطيع أن تجعلني شاهدة أفعل ما شئت صحيح أني احتاج الوظيفة لكن أبنك أهم مني 
عبدالوهاب : الكلاب مافي بقلبهم رحمة كذا يخونوني والمستشفى شكله زين ولا عليهم قاصر والله لأفظحكم عند الأولي والتالي لأرفع عليكم قضية أسترد فيها حقي لكن أول شي أروح للنذل المدير 
حنان : الله يصبرك على مصيبتك 
عبدالوهاب: اما أنتي ما أدري كيف أشكرك على الي سويتيه لو غيرك سكت وقال مالي دخل كلمة شكرا قليلة بحقك 
حنان : أنا ما أبي الا أن ربي يشفي ولدك 
طلع عبدالوهاب ولم اغراضه كلها يبي يروح بيتهم لكن قبلها يروح للمدير

عبدالوهاب : لو سمحت ممكن ادخل للمدير 
السكرتير : دقيقة أستأذن لك والظاهر ما عندك موعد 
عبدالوهاب: صحيح 
أنتظر عبدالوهاب دقيقتين وبعدها أذن له المدير
في الغرفة كان عبدالوهاب مشتاط وعيون حمراء
المدير : كيف حالك يا أخوي
عبدالوهاب بصوت عالي: حالي زفت والسبب غشكم مع أن مهنتكم من أشرف المهن لكن الأمانة بعيدة عنكم
المدير : لو سمحت أنا محترمك لأنك بمكتبي تكلم بادب 
عبدالوهاب : ما خليتوا للأدب وجود من بعد ما خلعتوا يد ولدي لكن خذ بحسابك أكثر من شي وأولها أني برفع قضية وبخلي الي يسوى والي مايسوى يعرف جريمتكم والأيام بينا 
طلع عبدالوهاب ولا عطى فرصة للمدير يتكلم 
أو ل ماطلع عبدالوهاب راح لبيتهم عند زوجته مها 
.................................................. ....................
شيماء تتصل على إبراهيم 
إبراهيم : هلا بخلف أهلي كلهم 
شيماء /: لسه تذكر الغزل 
إبراهيم : ما عري نسيته ولا بنسيه دام انتي وياي
شيماء : بو خليل كبرنا على هالشغلات 
إبراهيم : ليتهم يشوفون كبرك كان نصبوك ملكة جمال كل ما كبرتي أحلويتي 
شيماء : إبراهيم فيه أحد جنبك لا يكون بتفضحنا يقولون مراهق
إبراهيم : وان كان فيه حد ماني خايف أحبك 
شيماء : الله يهديك 
إبراهيم : أقول لك أحبك تقولين الله يهديك المهم وش بغيتي يالغالية 
شيماء :أبي أروح للسوق الليلة قبل لا يجي رمضان 
إبراهيم :الي يقول رمضان بعد شهر بكرة رمضان وماني مخلي بخاطرك شي الليلة اوديك السوق تامرين شي ثاني 
شيماء : أيه بغيت ثوم ولبن وليمون نواقص البيت 
إبراهيم : أبشري بس كأنك نسيتي شي 
شيماء : لا مانسيت 
إبراهيم : الا نسيتي تطلبيني 
شيماء : ايه تذكرت وبغيت الغالي بو خليل حبيبي 
إبراهيم : الله وش حلوها منك 
شيماء صكت الخط مستحية 
إبراهيم : الو الو شكلها سكرت ما علينا الحين له الواحد نفس للشغل بسم الله 
................................................
في الكلية الساعة 11 الظهر

لينة : العنود وش فيك ساهية 
ياسمين : خليها هي من أمس وهي مو على بعضها 
العنود : لا مافيني شي بس أفكر 
لينة : المهم شوفوا لي حل 
العنود : وش فيك 
لينة : أول يوم بيجون بيت عمي لنا بيفطرون 
العنود : وش فيها 
لينة : عاد أول يوم وبعدين يبيلي أسوي أشكال من الأكل 
ياسمين : لا تشيليين هم سوي الي على قدكم ويكفي 
العنود : وهي صادقة ليه نملي السفرة وأخر شي نرمي الأكل بالزبالة 
لينة :أستحي ما أحط أصناف من الأكل 
العنود : الحين وين المشكلة 
لينة : المشكلة أن العنود حبيبتي راح تساعدني بكرة 
العنود : هههههههه وانا وشش عرفني بالطبخ 
لينة : علي أنا هالكلام أنتي أحسن وحده تطبخين ولا أبي شي منك يكفي تسوين لي مرقوق كويتي 
ياسمين : الله ترعفين تسوينه يالخايسة ولا تقولين 
العنود : انا الخايسة ليه مات عدلين ألفاظك أيه أعرف أسويه 
لينة :يعني بتسوينه لي 
العنود : أبشري بسويه بس في بيتنا وأرسله لك مع السواق 
لينة : يكون أحسن عشان يقولون ان أنا سويته 
العنود : أنزين نفترضض انك أنتي الي سويتيه وأنعجبوا فيه وبعد فترة قالوا لك سويه لنا وش بتسوين يا شطورة 
لينة : بكلم حبيبتي العنود تسويه هههههههههههههه
ياسمين : ههههههههههههه
العنود : أبشري بسعدك وراح أعلمك كيف الخفرة 
كملوا البنات سوالفهم عن رمضان والطبخ 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*مها : يعني وش بتسوي** 
عبدالوهاب : برفع قضية عليهم 
مها : أنزين القضية تأخذ وقت وانت أدرى 
عبدالوهاب : هذا الي مجنني أنها تأخذ وقت لكن ربي يسهل مهما يصير أنا وراهم ,,هذولا مو بشر هذولا حيوانات حتى الحيوان عنده رحمة 
مها : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله مو رايح للشركة 
عبدالوهاب : والله مالي خلق أعرف تغيبت كثير لكن أخوي بيعذرني 
مها : أقلها كلمه وتعذر منه 
عبدالوهاب : وأنتي صادقة 
راح عبدالوهاب يكلم إبراهيم 
.................................................. .............................
عند الساعة 4 العصر كان عمر في بيت عمه يوسف 
أحمد : عمر خلنا نطلع زهقت 
عمر : وين نروح 
أحمد : وين أعبيد أخوك 
عمر : عبدالله هذا بدنيا ثانية مع الكلية الأمنية تغير كل شيء نظام بالوقت يمشي 
أحمد : حلو وهالشي أكويس 
عمر : أدري بس أن زاد عن حده أنقلب ضده 
أحمد : كلمه وخلنا نروح للبيت عمتي ليلى نشوف حمدان 
عمر : من جدك انت حمدان لا 
أحمد : ليه وش فيه حمدان 
عمر : كل شي فيه 
أحمد : عمر ترانا داخلين على رمضان ولازم أنصفي النفوس ولا 
عمر : كلا ممكن تصفى نفسه الا هو 
أحمد : كلم أخوك ومالك دخل 
عمر : خير 
تجمعوا الشباب بعد ربع ساعة وانطلقوا لبيت عمتهم ليلى 
عمر يضرب جرس بيت عمته 

منال : مين على الباب 
عمر : انا عمر هنا عمتي 
منال : هلا عمر حياك الصالة 
عمر : خير 
أدخلوا الشباب للصالة 
عبدالله : البيت هادي
عمر : والله ما أدري أحنا الملاقيف الي جايين وبهذا الوقت بعد قوموا نرجع 
أحمد : إذا تبي تمشي أمش أنا بجلس 
في الناحية الثانية عند الدرج 
ريم : منال وش عندهم 
منا ل: الله أعلم أول مرة يسوونها 
ريم بخاطرها : أخيرا جييت 
عبدالله :شباب جلسوا ولا نعزمكم 
أنزلت ليلى وشافت بناتها على الدرج 
ليلى : وش فيكم ليه واقفين هنا 
ريم تبي تنحاش لكن منال أمسكتها 
منال : يمه هنا أعيال عمي 
ليلى : وانتوا وش جلسكم هنا 
ريم : لا تونا راقين 
ليلى : انزين طلعوا ونادوا أخوكم خلوه ينزل 
ريم : إن شاء الله 
ليلى : حي الله من جانا 
الكل ": الله يحييك 
كل واحد راح يسلم على عمته 
ليلى : أنا في حلم ولا علم 
أحمد : لا في علم قلنا انتوا قطاعة وأحنا واصلين لذا جينا 
ليلى : الله يالواصلين أحس أول مرة تدخلون بيتي والدليل جلستكم خذوا راحتكم وانت يا عمر وينك من زمان ما شفتك أنت الي أعاتبك مو أحد ثاني 
عمر : ............... تعيجز تدرين كبرنا 
عمر بخاطره : وليه أجي وانا مو مرحب فيني 
ليلى : وكيفك عبدالله 
عبدالله : الحمدلله عايشين مع هالكلية 
ليلى : الله يعينطك نت الي تبيها 
عبدالله : أيه أبيها بس ماظنيت أنها كذا كل شي نظام 
اثناء كلامهم نزل حمدان ويوم شافوه الشباب قاموا 
حمدان : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
أستقبلهم حمدان بوجه مبتسم أما الشباب ما توقعوا هالشي لذا كانوا أ/عبسين وجيهم 
سلموا على بعض والشباب مستغربين حمدان كذا 
عمر : انت من جدك 
حمدان : أدري مستغرب لا الحمدلله تغيرت والحين أنا أحسن والسموحة منكم ان كنت غلطت على حد هذاك ماضي وانا نسيته 
عمر : أيه الحي ن أخذ راحتي عمتي قولي لخدامتك تسوي عصير ما أبي شاي لا تصيرون أبخله 
ليلى : ليه عطيته راحته الحين بيتأمر 
حمدان : لا أجل بعبس وجهي 
الكل : هههههههههههه
.................................................. ...
عند الساعة 7 مساء 
حنين تتصل على يعقوب 
يعقوب : كأنها حنين وش عندها
حنين : الو 
يعقوب : السلام عليكم 
حنين : وعليكم السلام 
يعقوب : خير حنين فيه شي 
حنين : لا مافيه شي بس قلنا نتصل على القاطعين 
يعقوب : والله خرعتيني بس جزاك الله خير وش أخبارك 
حنين :بخير وانت 
يعقوب : أنا الحمدلله مرة خير ومرة شر 
حنين : ليه تقو كذا 
يعقوب : والله ما أدري بس بعد طلوعي من المستشفى واجهتني أكثر من مشكلة وكل وحدة تقول الزود عندي 
حنين :أنت قدها وقدود ,,وش أخبار رجلك 
يعقوب : الحمدلله من البداية وانتي تسأليني عن حالي أنتي كيف أحوالك 
حنين : النيا ماشية بوجودي ولا بدوني
يعقوب : ليه تقولين كذا 
حنين : زهقت ما فيه شي أسويه دراسة ودرست وما بقى غير 
يعقوب : الزواج ها
حنين : أيه لكن ما أبي أتزوج بعد ذاك خلاص
يعقوب : صحيح تراني ما أعرف سالفتك بس قبل هذا ليه ما تشتركين باحد النوادي النسائية 
حنين : تعرف نادي 
يعقوب : أيه في نادي يمدحونه أسمه نادي الزهور والي قايمين عليه حريم فيهم خير كثير وفيه بنات وفيه كل شي ما تتخيلينه بنات انذوا نفسهم لربهم بدعوة ولا بينهم 
حنين : حمستني أروح له بس وينه 
يعقوب : مو بعيد وقت الي تبين تروحين أدليك أياه صرت دليل لك وبعدعندي لك هدية بعطيك أياها 
حنين : جزالك الله خير لا تكلف على روحك المهم بغيت أروح 
يعقوب : أنا أعرف كم واحد حريمهم مشتركين هناك بسالهم كيف الأشتراك وأخبرك والحين وش قصتك إذا ما كان يزعجك 
حنين : لا إزعاج ولا شي كنت أدرس في الخارج وتعرفت على .............
جلست حنين تقو قصتها ليعقوب وكان يستمع لها من الأول للأخير 
..............................................
بعد التراويح في بيت خالد 
نورة : يبه بغيتك بطلب لا تردني فيه 
خالد: أنتي تامرين وش بغيتي 

نورة : يبه نبي نروح الظهران 
خالد : وش عندك هناك 
عمر : بعد وش عندها هناك ناس يحبونا 
نورة انحرجت : يبه شوفه 
خالد : أسكت خلها أتخلص 
نورة : عمي هناك ونبي نشوفه بعد ما طلع من المستشفى وبعدين تغيير جو زهقنا هنا 
هيبة : وهي صادقة يبه نبي نروح 
خالد : ما أدري وش أقول بس ما تعودت أرد طلب لكم بنروح يوم الأربعاء وبخبر عمامكم 
نورة فرحانة حيل*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*في بيت يوسف سارة أتكلم أم نواف 
سارة : خير يا وخيتي متى تبون تعالوا 
أم نواف : نجيكم الأربعاء 
سارة : خير حياكم الله 
أم نواف : أجل فمان الله 
سارة : في أمان الكريم 
الجوهرة : من هي 
سارة أطالع عائشة بنتها : هذي أم نواف تبي تجي تخطب بنتنا عائشة 
غادة : عائشة سمعتي 
عائشة الحمرة بينت بخدودها 
غادة : وش عليها بيخطبونها 
عائشة ما قدرت تستحمل واطلعت على طول لغرفتها 
قمر : عائشة تعالي 
سارة : لا مستحيل ترجع أستحت 
الجوهرة : الله يتمم بخير 
.................................
شيماء تطلع من المحل راعي الأقمشة ما عجبها شي 
شيماء: متى بيجيبون بضاعة زينة قبل العيد بعشرة أيام 
أدخلت محل ثاني لكنها لقت القطعة الي تبيها 
وهي طالعة شافت شاب يعطي بنت أورقة 
شيماء : حسبي الله ونعم الوكي لهذي الدرجة اوصلت الدنائة 
راحت شيماء بأتجاه البنت والشاب
شيماء تسحب الورقة من يد البنت : انتي ما تستحين تاخذين منه الرقم ماله 
البنت خافت وهربت 
الشاب توه بيمشي الا شيماء تناديه : وانت ما تخاف من ربك ما عندك خوات ما عندك زوجة ليه ما تخاف عليهم ما تخاف يجي واحد مثلك يغازلهم 
الشاب : ........................
شيماء : هذا الي تقدر عليه تسكت الليلة ليلة رمضان الناس تستغفر ربهم تبي بس تلتجئ لله وانت أدور البنات 
الشاب : لو سمحتي خفي علي كلامك ثقيل أنتي ما تعرفيني انا طقيت الثلاثين وإلى الحين ما تزوجت ودي أتزوج وأكون عيلة ويصير عندي أولا وبنات لكن الفلوس هي السبب هي الي تخليني اتعرف على البنات ما عندي فلوس كيف اتزوج قولي لي مالي غير هالشغلة ما أقدر اتحمل عيشتي من دون حس انثوي 
شيما ء بعد ما أسمعت كلا م الشاب تأثرت وبخاطرها : لهذي الدرجة حالته الله يعينه ويصبره لكن وش بيدي أسوي له 
الشاب : أسف أختي أدري انك خفتي على البنت لكن حتى أنا أبي من يخاف علي وما قصرتي خليتين أقول الي بخاطري كان محبوس من زمن لكنك فرجتيها علي 
مشى الشاب لكن شيماء نادته لف وجهه
شيماء : انت متأكد سبب عدم زواجك هي الفلوس 
الشاب : أيه والله 
شيماء : خلا صالفلوس راح تجيك وانت أسعى لزوجتك بس مو واجد لكنها تكي لزواج 
الشاب ما صدق وفرح كثير : الله يسهلها عليك ربي يفرحك يوم ورا يوم وتشوفين أعيالك فرحانين يا أنك بتفرجين كرب علي الله بجزاك خير بس كيف بتكلميني 
شيماء : عندي رقمك ومتى جمعت الفلوس بكلمك تاخذهم 
مشا الشاب ومشت شيماء
شيماء : الله يقدرني وأجمع له فلوس من الجيران ومن أهلي
عبدالرحمن جالس لحاله ما يبي يكلم أحد في نفسه هم من اخته ومن نورة 
ومالقى غير هذي الأبيات تروي ضيمه : 

ايه جرحتك... باقتناعي وقد ماطالت ايديني 
وبرضى قلبي وعقلي ولا تظن الجرح عابر
لا تناظرني حبيبي وانت تسئل عن حنيني
اصرخ بهمك وعاتب لي متى وانت تكابر
هذا بس الي تقوله ليه رضيتي تجرحيني
ايه جرحتك ليت تدري وش ورى جرح المشاعر
ايه احبك ... مانسيتك والهوى بينك وبيني
وادري انك لو تغاضى عن هموم الوقت قادر
لاظمى شوقك حبيبي ارتوي من شوق عيني
ماهو ذنبي لا جرحتك جيتني باحساس شاعر

مضى يومين من أيام رمضان وجاء الأربعاء 
عبدالوهاب كان في مكتبه الا وجواله يرن 
عبدالوهاب : السلام عليكم 
الجانب الأخر: وعليكم السلام أخوي عبدالوهاب معك مدير المستشفى 
عبدالوهاب : وش بغيت 
المدير : ودي لو تجي عندي بالمستشفى فيه سالفة مهما لك 
عبدالوهاب : خير بجيك الحين 
طلع عبدالوهاب من الشغل واتجه للمستشفى 
وصل المستشفى ودخل على المدير
المدير حياك الله أخ عبدالوهاب
عبدالوهاب : الله يحييك 
المدير : أخوي عرفت ان الي صار لولدك بسبب دكتور عندنا وانت لك الخيار الحين ترفع قضية وتشوه سمعة المستشفى 
او أنك تاخذ هالشيك وتتنازل 
مد المدير لعبدالوهاب الشيك 
عبدالوهاب : 200000ريال 
عبدالوهاب بخاطره : يا رب وش أسوي أعالج ولدي ولا أتبهدل بالمحاكم وأخر شي ما يجيني تعويض مثل هذا 
المدير : اظن كافيه أتعالج ولدك برا 
عبدالوهاب :صدق كافيه المهم ما قصرت وراح اتنازل عن القضية بس بغيت منك شي أرواح الناس مو لعبة وأدب دكاترتك 
المدير :هذا اول شي سويته سفرت الدكتور الي سوى العملية لولدك 
عبدالوهاب قام من كرسيه وشكر المدير وطلع*

----------


## صمت الجروح

:bigsmile:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  












صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## كونــــــــان

مشكوة خيتو على القصة 

            كونــــــــان

----------


## علي البحراني

شكرا.....
لكن وش اخبار خليل؟؟؟؟

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووو علي القصة

والله يعطيكي العافيه

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## شوق البحر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته القصه حلوه ورائعه ويعطيك الف الف الف الف عافيه وصحه وسلامه 



















                                                                     تحياتي شوق البحر

----------


## صمت الجروح

كونان ..

علي البحراني ..

بوفيصل ...

شوق البحر .. 






تسلموووووووا عالتواصل



وجودكم الارووع 



صمتـ الجروح .....

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثالث والثلاثين** : 
**الساعة الواحدة ليلا في باريس*
*الوليد : انتي المفروض ما حد يحترمك ,أمسوية روحك طيبة وكأنك حمام السلام أتاريك سيئة لهذي الدرجة مين أذن لك تفتشين بأغراضي ها مين أذن لك تفتحين جوالي 
الجازي كلها ألم وهي تسمع الكلام لكن ماتبي تصيح قدامه : ليه أقتح جوالك فتحته أبي أكلم أهلي وقلت أبي أشوف رسايلك أنا الي صرت الغلطانة الحين ولا أنت أنت الي ما تتستحي من هذي ها قلي من هذي حنين (بكت هنا الجازي ممكن تستحمل لكن تنخان لا )
الوليد : هذي ............هذي وحدة كنت أعرفها 
الجازي بخاطرها : الحقير يعترف بعد ليه خذتني أجل ليه 
الوليد : لا يروح ظنك لبعيد كنت أدرس وياها في الخارج 
الجازي : وان كنت تدرس وش دخلها هنا بالسعودية 
الوليد : وش فيك أنتي ما تفهمين كانت زميلة دراسة وهي سعودية يعني عادي أكلمها وإذا تبين أكلمها الحين قدامك 
الجازي : أنت ما تحس كيف ترضى تسوي كذا (ارتفع صوتها )ترضى أصادق أحد وأكلمه 
هنا وليد أفلتت أعصابه وضرب الجازي كف 
الجازي جفت على وجها وجلست تبكي 
اما وليد : سمعيني عاد لا عمرك تقولين زي كذا أنا حلا ل علي انتي حرام عليك فهمتي والحين سمعيني أكلمها قدامك 
اتصل الوليد على حنين 
الوليد بخاطره : أخيرا حنين بكلمك بستعيد ذكرا حطمتها انا بنفسي أخيرا .....انزين ليه انا سويت كذا بالجازي ليه سويت كذا أفلتت أعصابي لكمه وهي صادقة فيها 
لازال الوليد ينتظر حنين ترد على المكالمة ولازال ينتظر لكنها ما ردت 
الوليد عصب منوين بيلاقيها من الجازي ولا حنين الي كان على امل أنها ترد عليه
الوليد : شفتي حتى المكالمة ماردت عليها بسبتك 
الجازي لازالت تبكي 
الجازي : حسبي الله عليك حسبي الله عليك أبوي ما طقني تجي أنت تطقني حسبي الله عليك بتشوف يومك يا وليد بتشوفه 
الوليد: أوووووووووووووه أطلع من هينا أبركها من جلستي وياك 
طلع وليد وراحلأقرب بار يفرغ شي من همومه (يظن كذا مع انه راح تزيد همومه )
الجازي استعدلت وراحت للحمام تغسل وجهها وتتحسس مكان الكف الي عطاها بعدها أرجعت لغرفتها تكتب لعلها أتكفكف جراحها 
الجزاي : 
أين أنت مما اعاني 
أين انت مما أقاسي 
ظلموني عذبوني 
رموني للكلاب 
لم يرحموني 
لم يشفقوا حتى بالأعتذار 
أين أنت مما اعاني 
كلهم جائر على زماني
حتى انت 
بعتني من دون قبض للمال
أأنا أردت نهايتي تلك التي أعاني 
أين انت خذ بطاري 
ام انك قد سئمت ذكراني 
هل لقيت من تسعد الأيام الخوالي
أم كان لك مع الليل 
موعدا ترثيه وترثي زماني
أههه من ضربة قد أحمر خدي الباكي
كم تمنيت وجودك كي تعاني 
كم تمنيت وجودك لتنظر كيف غدوت 
من بعد ان هجرتني وطاوعت كلامي
كم اعاني كم اعاني كم أعاني

انتهت الجازي من خاطرتها والدمعة على الجبين تنزل بحرقة على مكان كف جاها 
في الجهة الثانية كان خليل جلس بذيك البلكونة على كرسي هزاز يشوف الهلال بأحلى حلته 
خليل : يا حلو هذي الليالي كنا نتجمع ونسولف ونلعب ليالي رمضان مالها مثيل حتى الجو غير وكل شي غير 
حتى حتى الجازي تكون غير نلعب معها لعبة جلاد حرامي كنت أصير الجلاد وأضربهم كلهم وخاصة أخوي عبدالرحمن ووليد وإذا جاء الدور عليها لا ما أطقها إلا خفيف وكانوا يعصبون علي ليه أسوي كذا لا وان صار عليها الدور تطقني بقوة بس أنا أتحمل بنظري لعينها تدري هي اني أناظرها وتعرف اني ماني حاس حتى هم يتحدون بهذا يقولون خليل ان طقه حد ما يتألم لو كان يناظر الجازي كلن يدري وكلن يدري كيف أحبك وانتي لو جاء حد يضربك تناظريني بحزن واستعطاف وقبل لا يمد ايده يضربك أخرب اللعبة عشان ما أحد يضربك بس وينك يالجازي ززين لياليكم وحشتني كثير 

معاذ توه جاي من بره 
معاذ : هايالعاشق الولهان وش تسوي بهذاالجو البديع
خليل : هذا أنت قلتها جو بديع جالس أتذكر ليالي زمان 
معاذ : زهق هالهوليداي (العطلة ) زهقت ليتني مسافر لأهلي
خليل : ههههههههه كثر منها قل أنك طفشان من دون روز قلت لك تزوجها بس أنت لسه ما قررت 
معاذ : يا خليل لا تلمس جرح يعورني أهلي لسه ما ردوا علي وبعدين جد زهق من دونها ودك بحس أنثوي مو حس أذكارا مثلك ومثلي ودك من يجي يعطر البيت ومن يرتيه من يجيب الورد والياسمين يكفي وجودها يا خليل يكفي
معاذ : حطمت قلبي يا معاذ ذبحتني بكلامك ,تبي تبكي ولا تبي تحزن أسمع هالخاطرة مني ولا تبي بعد الأكل 
معاذ: لا ياخليل دامها بقلبك قلها والأكل لاحقين عليه تو خير على الفجر 
خليل : خير أبداء بأسم الله 
تحياتي وأشواقي 
لك أنت يا فاتنة 
تحياتي وأشواقي 
معطرة بالفل والياسمين 
أبعثها بنبض قلبي بكتابي
أسميحيني عذرا فلست موجودا 
لكي أهديه لكي بعد مماتي
.................................

لم خدعتني وأوهمتيني بأن السعادة معك 
لم دعوتيني لقرائتك وأنتي تعلمين النهاية 
هل هو حب أو شهوة غمست لكي تسعدي
أم هو الحسد من أناس رأيتيهم سعداء
أجيبيني فإن البعد والحرمان فوق إدراكي
سلبتيني روحي وعقلي وقبلهم فؤادي 
وذلك لأنني قرائتك لماذا لماذا 
أنا المغفل أنا المتهم فقد قلتي لا تقرائني 
لكني أببيت إلا أرى في أي السطور كنت 
فيا عجبي أحسست باني أنا البطل أنا المعشوق 
كنت أريد أن تقوليها أ, تهمسي بها بأذني
فقد أصبحت مجنونكي 
أرى فيكي مدينة ملئت بالنساء 
فيكي ضدي وفيكي انا وفيكي الكثير من النساء 
أنبهرت بك وأعجبني منطقك فلم أقوى إلا أن أكون 
تحت رحمة المدينة 
فلقد رسمتك ولم أرسم وجهك أو جسمك بل المدينة 
يا مجنونة أرقتني يا فاجرة بحبي 
أتعشقين النهاية أتعشقين تحطيم قلبي 
ألهذا أدعيتي حبي لكي تنهيني بقصتك 
بقلمك أكون قد أنتهيت وأخترتي النهاية بيديك 
انا بطل قصتك كيف لي لا أقرأها وانا جزء منها 
كيف لي لا أشتريها وأنا الذي وضعت البداية 
وأنتي قتلتيني بالنهاية بهواك وبملء إرادتك 
..................................................*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثالث والثلاثين** : 
**الساعة الواحدة ليلا في باريس*
*الوليد : انتي المفروض ما حد يحترمك ,أمسوية روحك طيبة وكأنك حمام السلام أتاريك سيئة لهذي الدرجة مين أذن لك تفتشين بأغراضي ها مين أذن لك تفتحين جوالي 
الجازي كلها ألم وهي تسمع الكلام لكن ماتبي تصيح قدامه : ليه أقتح جوالك فتحته أبي أكلم أهلي وقلت أبي أشوف رسايلك أنا الي صرت الغلطانة الحين ولا أنت أنت الي ما تتستحي من هذي ها قلي من هذي حنين (بكت هنا الجازي ممكن تستحمل لكن تنخان لا )
الوليد : هذي ............هذي وحدة كنت أعرفها 
الجازي بخاطرها : الحقير يعترف بعد ليه خذتني أجل ليه 
الوليد : لا يروح ظنك لبعيد كنت أدرس وياها في الخارج 
الجازي : وان كنت تدرس وش دخلها هنا بالسعودية 
الوليد : وش فيك أنتي ما تفهمين كانت زميلة دراسة وهي سعودية يعني عادي أكلمها وإذا تبين أكلمها الحين قدامك 
الجازي : أنت ما تحس كيف ترضى تسوي كذا (ارتفع صوتها )ترضى أصادق أحد وأكلمه 
هنا وليد أفلتت أعصابه وضرب الجازي كف 
الجازي جفت على وجها وجلست تبكي 
اما وليد : سمعيني عاد لا عمرك تقولين زي كذا أنا حلا ل علي انتي حرام عليك فهمتي والحين سمعيني أكلمها قدامك 
اتصل الوليد على حنين 
الوليد بخاطره : أخيرا حنين بكلمك بستعيد ذكرا حطمتها انا بنفسي أخيرا .....انزين ليه انا سويت كذا بالجازي ليه سويت كذا أفلتت أعصابي لكمه وهي صادقة فيها 
لازال الوليد ينتظر حنين ترد على المكالمة ولازال ينتظر لكنها ما ردت 
الوليد عصب منوين بيلاقيها من الجازي ولا حنين الي كان على امل أنها ترد عليه
الوليد : شفتي حتى المكالمة ماردت عليها بسبتك 
الجازي لازالت تبكي 
الجازي : حسبي الله عليك حسبي الله عليك أبوي ما طقني تجي أنت تطقني حسبي الله عليك بتشوف يومك يا وليد بتشوفه 
الوليد: أوووووووووووووه أطلع من هينا أبركها من جلستي وياك 
طلع وليد وراحلأقرب بار يفرغ شي من همومه (يظن كذا مع انه راح تزيد همومه )
الجازي استعدلت وراحت للحمام تغسل وجهها وتتحسس مكان الكف الي عطاها بعدها أرجعت لغرفتها تكتب لعلها أتكفكف جراحها 
الجزاي : 
أين أنت مما اعاني 
أين انت مما أقاسي 
ظلموني عذبوني 
رموني للكلاب 
لم يرحموني 
لم يشفقوا حتى بالأعتذار 
أين أنت مما اعاني 
كلهم جائر على زماني
حتى انت 
بعتني من دون قبض للمال
أأنا أردت نهايتي تلك التي أعاني 
أين انت خذ بطاري 
ام انك قد سئمت ذكراني 
هل لقيت من تسعد الأيام الخوالي
أم كان لك مع الليل 
موعدا ترثيه وترثي زماني
أههه من ضربة قد أحمر خدي الباكي
كم تمنيت وجودك كي تعاني 
كم تمنيت وجودك لتنظر كيف غدوت 
من بعد ان هجرتني وطاوعت كلامي
كم اعاني كم اعاني كم أعاني

انتهت الجازي من خاطرتها والدمعة على الجبين تنزل بحرقة على مكان كف جاها 
في الجهة الثانية كان خليل جلس بذيك البلكونة على كرسي هزاز يشوف الهلال بأحلى حلته 
خليل : يا حلو هذي الليالي كنا نتجمع ونسولف ونلعب ليالي رمضان مالها مثيل حتى الجو غير وكل شي غير 
حتى حتى الجازي تكون غير نلعب معها لعبة جلاد حرامي كنت أصير الجلاد وأضربهم كلهم وخاصة أخوي عبدالرحمن ووليد وإذا جاء الدور عليها لا ما أطقها إلا خفيف وكانوا يعصبون علي ليه أسوي كذا لا وان صار عليها الدور تطقني بقوة بس أنا أتحمل بنظري لعينها تدري هي اني أناظرها وتعرف اني ماني حاس حتى هم يتحدون بهذا يقولون خليل ان طقه حد ما يتألم لو كان يناظر الجازي كلن يدري وكلن يدري كيف أحبك وانتي لو جاء حد يضربك تناظريني بحزن واستعطاف وقبل لا يمد ايده يضربك أخرب اللعبة عشان ما أحد يضربك بس وينك يالجازي ززين لياليكم وحشتني كثير 

معاذ توه جاي من بره 
معاذ : هايالعاشق الولهان وش تسوي بهذاالجو البديع
خليل : هذا أنت قلتها جو بديع جالس أتذكر ليالي زمان 
معاذ : زهق هالهوليداي (العطلة ) زهقت ليتني مسافر لأهلي
خليل : ههههههههه كثر منها قل أنك طفشان من دون روز قلت لك تزوجها بس أنت لسه ما قررت 
معاذ : يا خليل لا تلمس جرح يعورني أهلي لسه ما ردوا علي وبعدين جد زهق من دونها ودك بحس أنثوي مو حس أذكارا مثلك ومثلي ودك من يجي يعطر البيت ومن يرتيه من يجيب الورد والياسمين يكفي وجودها يا خليل يكفي
معاذ : حطمت قلبي يا معاذ ذبحتني بكلامك ,تبي تبكي ولا تبي تحزن أسمع هالخاطرة مني ولا تبي بعد الأكل 
معاذ: لا ياخليل دامها بقلبك قلها والأكل لاحقين عليه تو خير على الفجر 
خليل : خير أبداء بأسم الله 
تحياتي وأشواقي 
لك أنت يا فاتنة 
تحياتي وأشواقي 
معطرة بالفل والياسمين 
أبعثها بنبض قلبي بكتابي
أسميحيني عذرا فلست موجودا 
لكي أهديه لكي بعد مماتي
.................................

لم خدعتني وأوهمتيني بأن السعادة معك 
لم دعوتيني لقرائتك وأنتي تعلمين النهاية 
هل هو حب أو شهوة غمست لكي تسعدي
أم هو الحسد من أناس رأيتيهم سعداء
أجيبيني فإن البعد والحرمان فوق إدراكي
سلبتيني روحي وعقلي وقبلهم فؤادي 
وذلك لأنني قرائتك لماذا لماذا 
أنا المغفل أنا المتهم فقد قلتي لا تقرائني 
لكني أببيت إلا أرى في أي السطور كنت 
فيا عجبي أحسست باني أنا البطل أنا المعشوق 
كنت أريد أن تقوليها أ, تهمسي بها بأذني
فقد أصبحت مجنونكي 
أرى فيكي مدينة ملئت بالنساء 
فيكي ضدي وفيكي انا وفيكي الكثير من النساء 
أنبهرت بك وأعجبني منطقك فلم أقوى إلا أن أكون 
تحت رحمة المدينة 
فلقد رسمتك ولم أرسم وجهك أو جسمك بل المدينة 
يا مجنونة أرقتني يا فاجرة بحبي 
أتعشقين النهاية أتعشقين تحطيم قلبي 
ألهذا أدعيتي حبي لكي تنهيني بقصتك 
بقلمك أكون قد أنتهيت وأخترتي النهاية بيديك 
انا بطل قصتك كيف لي لا أقرأها وانا جزء منها 
كيف لي لا أشتريها وأنا الذي وضعت البداية 
وأنتي قتلتيني بالنهاية بهواك وبملء إرادتك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*.................................................. 
ها أنا ذا أسافر عبر الدهاليز بذاكرتي 
أراكي بكل منعطفات النسيان 
وأقف عند كل رصيف أتأمل حبي الذي كان 
اني لأحتقر نفسي كيف لم أعلم أنك كنتي تضعين النهاية 
وانتي أخبرتيني منذ البداية 
وعندما اسالك قبل رحيلك 
هل أحببتي رسمتي رسمت المدينة 
لقد علمتي أنكي أنتي المدينة 
فجاوبتيني بنعم أحب المدينة 
أهههه كم بعثتي لي بإشارة المحبة 

قد أعدتي الحياة لي بكلمتين 

نعم أحبها 
قد جددتي حبا حسبته مات 
كم ألهمتيني لأرسم اللوحات
تجددت الحياة بكلماتك بل بعزفك 
ها أنا من جديد أنبعث للحياة على أمل لقاء ولو بالبعيد 
وانا انظر إليك بجانب من ستسافرين معه 
هو ذاك زوجك لكني حبيبك الذي تحبين وتعشقين
هاهو ينظر إليك ألم يشبع من ليلة حب واحدة 
وكيف له أن يشبع مع من لا تروي بحبها 
غير من تعذب فيصبحون كالمجانين 
أرحلي معه ولكن خذي مني هذه الرواية 
فلقد أنهيت بها من تحبين 
وتوقيعي حبيبك المظلوم 
الذي لم يهديك غير الخير وبادلتيهي بالشر 
هي الأيام تفرقنا ولكننا سنعود مهما يكون

معاذ : ليه خليل وش سويت لك عشان تعذبني كذا انا بالحيل صابر على فراق روز تجي انت الثاني وتكملها بعد 
جالس يتباكى معاذ يسوي روحه يصيح 
خليل : تكذب بعد تسوي روحك تصيح الشرها علي الي قلت لك خاطرة من عندي ولا أنت ما تستاهل غير ......معاذ خاف ربك بق لي شي أكله معاذ أنا ليه أتكلم خلني أدش وياه 
معاذ : ما أحد قال لك تسولف وتقول خواطر مالت عليك وعلي 
خليل : وانت صادق وش فايدة هالخواطر غير تذكرمنعطفات الزمان 
كملو الشباب أكل وبعدها أجلسوا سوالف لين ما أذن الفجر صلوا ومن ثم راحوا ينامون
.........................................
في البار كان وليد يشرب كاس وعلى طول يطلب كاس ثاني 
من شدة سكره شاف وحده تخيل أنها حنين 
الوليد : هذي حنين أيه حنين هذا شكلها بس ليه كذا ما هي لابسة عدل لا يكون صار لها شي من بعدي كل هذا صار لك حنين كل هذا الكلب هذاك خلاك تصيرين كذا بهذي الوقاحة لازم أساعدك لازم أنقذك 
راح وليد للبنية الفرنسية وجلس يشدها من يدها يبي يطلعها برا 
لكن صديقها ما قصر بوليد طقه طق وطلعه برا البار 
وليد : كذا حنين ترضين له يسوي فيني كذا يحق لك أنا الي غدرت فيك ذبحيني موتيني بس لا تخليني لوحدي (جلس وليد يبكي وهو في الشارع الا أن نام في الشارع )
...............................................
في السعودية الساعة 1 الظهر 
كانت الغرفة مظلمة ما فيه غير شعاع الشمس يخترق الستاير ومن خلال الشعاع تشوف كائنات غريبة في هالنور ما تدري وشي 
حنين كانت في سابع نومه ماتدري لا عن جوال ولا عن شي 
أم حنين تدخل الغرفة وتحاول أتصحي حنين : حنين يمه قومي الساعة الحين 1 الظهر 
حنين : هممممممممممممم
أم حنين : يمه قومي صلي حرام نأخر الصلاة وانتي الي قايلة لي أصحيك 
حنين : صباح الخير يا أجمل أم بالدنيا 
أم حنين : يسعد صباحك يا بنيتي 
حنين : يمه حلمت حلم يجنن ما أدري فرحانة كثير 
أم حنين : الله يتمم هليك يا بنيتي وأفرح فيك بعد انا وأشوفك ببيت عدلك يارب 
حنين : أمين يمه 
طلعت أم حنين وراحت حنين للحمام تتروش وبعدها اطلعت من الحمام وصلت الظهر يوم انها خلصت كانت بتتصل على يعقوب عشان يوصف لها مكان نادي الزهور 
حنين : شكله كلم أهو ولا مين داق علي ...........(تفتح حنين الجوال وتشوف مين داق عليها تفاجئت ) لا مو أنت قل لي موأنت, وش ذكرك فيني, بعد الي سويته تتذكرني 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
في السعودية كانت الساعة تشير للرابعة عصرا 
شيماء : يمه العنود عجلي 
العنود : يمه جالسة أشتغل بأربع أعضاء بيديني وبرجليني بعد 
جمانة : يمه أقطع الخس
شيماء : ايه أمي قطعيه 
العنود : وين أعيالك يشتغلون معنا 
شيماء : ههه ضحكتيني يا بيتي مين اعيالي واحد متغرب والثاني أنسي 
عبدالرحمن يدش عليهم توه راجع من الجامعة 
عبدالرحمن : منوا الي أنسي (حب راس امه ) 
شيماء : أنته 
عبدالرحمن : جالسين تحشون فيني من وراي 
شيماء: لا والله بس العنود تقول ليه ما تجي أتسوي معانا الفطور 
عبدالرحمن : هزلت أنا أحط ايدي بالمطبخ هزلت والله 
العنود :على راسك ريشه يعني 
عبدالرحمن من سمع أخته سكت و طالعه لمدة ثانيتين تلاقت فيها العيون ترسل كلمات ما يفهمها غير رواعيها 
العنود نزلت عينها : عبدالرحمن سامحني 
طلع عبدالرحمن من المطبخ وراح للصالة 
خديجة : أيش فيه ماما 
شيماء: مافي شي سويتي الفراولة 
خديجة : الحين سوي 
العنود بدت تحزن وادا إلى بكى وهي تشتغل 
جمانة بخاطرها : العنود تصيح ليه بس أكيد فيه مشكلة بينها وبين دحومي ,ما يحلها الا رجالها (تدق بصدرها وجلست تكح )
شيماء : وش فيك تكحين 
جمانة : لا يمه ما في شي 
اطلعت جمانة وراحت للصالة لقت عبدالرحمن يطالع التلفزيون 
جمانة : دحومي وش أخبارك 
عبدالرحمن يتلفت وراه يبي يعرف من دحومي : أصغر أعيالك أنا
جمانة :عاد دحومي روق اشوي واسمعني 
عبدالرحمن عدل روحه : هذي جلسة وش فيك 
جمانة : لي خاطر عندك ولا لا 
عبدالرحمن : لا ماعندك خاطر عندي 
جمانة : لا دحوم لي خاطر عندك ولا أنت بتزعلني 
عبدالرحمن : تفضلي يا أم الخواطر ولا عاش من يزعلك 
جمانة : كيف ترضى ما تزعلني وانت تزعل أختي الثانية كيف ترضى تخليها تصيح بسبتك كيف ترضى تخليها ماتنام الليل بسبتك 
عبدالرحمن يسمع الكلام يستغرب يشوف جمانة تتكلم كذا يتعجب : جمانة وش دراك أنتي 
جمانة : قوم معي للمطبخ وشوف العنود والله تصيح وانتالسبب بعد مامشيت بدت تصيح ولا أحد يشوف دمعتها تعرف العنود ماترضى أحد يشوفها تبكي 
عبدالرحمن بخاطرها : أختي يصير لها كذا صح بغيت أدبها لكن مو لدرجة تصيح جد أني قاسي 
قام عبدالرحمن مع جمانة وراحوا للمطبخ 
عبدالرحمن يطل على المطبخ وجد لقى دموع العنود على جبينها 
جمانة : شفت هذي أختي أعرفها تعذبت تلاقيها 
العنود في نفس الوقت بخاطرها : خلاص ماني مكلمته كافي الي جاني منه, من يضربني من وراي (لفت وجها لقت عبدالرحمن وراها )
العنود : وش فيك 
عبدالرحمن بصوت بحوح : انا أسف أنا أسف أرجوك قبلي أعتذاري ماظنيت أني أسوي فيك كذا 
العنود من شدة الموقف بكت ولمت أخوها
عبدالرحمن : ما أتفقنا كذا (لمها هو بعد وحب راسها )
جمانة تأخذ طبق البصل الي توها أمقطعته العنود وتقربه جنب عبدالرحمن الي في دنيا ثانية مع أخته العنود 
عبدالرحمن : العنود تراني من النوع الي ما أصيح بس ما أدري أحس أن دموعي تنزل غصب عني 
العنود : عادي يا أخوي رقق قلبك وصح*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن يطالع جمانة ويشوفها وهي تأشر له** 
جمانة جالسة تفهمه أن البصل هذا هو سبب أصياحه والي قشرت البصل العنود وسبب أصياحها هو البصل 
عبدالرحمن : أهههههههههه النذلة النذلة والله لوريك (يفك عن العنود )
جمانة خايفة : حبيت أصالحكم وما لقيت غير هذي الكذبة أقول لك تصيح عشانك وانت هم صحت عشانها ولا الصدق ان البصل هو السبب 
العنود : نعم انتي كنتي تكذبين 
انحاشت جمانة وعبدالرحمن وراها 
عبدالرحمن : وين بتروحين مني تقصين علي والله لوريك 
شيماء تضحك مع الجازي على عبدالرحمن 
العنود : خلاص عبدالرحمن هدها 
مسك عبدالرحمن جمانة وهي تترجاه 
جمانة : عبدالرحمن أسفة والله كان قصدي خير 
العنود تمسك عبدالرحمن من وراه وياتفت لها وتتلاقا العيون يحس عبدالرحمن أنه منهزم من الي سواه 
العنود : عبدالرحمن أنا أسفة لا تأخذ بخاطرك علي والله اني متأثرة حيل بالي صار مو لازم تنزل أدموعي عشان تصدقني 
عبدالرحمن : العنود تدرين وش كثر اعزك بس موقفك ذاك اليوم أنتي ويا النسرة نوروو صبرها علي بس لين اشوفها أثر فيني واجد 
رن الجرس وهم جاسين يتكلمون 
عبدالرحمن : أكيد هذا يعقوبوه جاي بدري وفي هاللحظة بعد 
العنود تغيرت ملامحها للأستياء : روح شوفه ودخله المجلس بعد جاي يفطر اليوم عازمين العيلة كلها هنا ببيتنا 
عبدالرحمن : خير وانتوا بتنزلون للأحساء ولا لا 
العنود : والله ما أدري عن أمي بس شكلنا بننزل 
عبدالرحمن : خير فيه شي 
العنود : أيه عقباللك إنشاء الله عائشة بنت عمي بيخطبونها بكرة 
عبدالرحمن : بالله عليك عائشة بتنخطب ,, وين عائشة أذكر واحنا أصغار كيف كنا نلعب مع بعض الله يوفقه يارب خلاص أجل بعد التراويح نمشي 
العنود : خير المهم بروح وياك بالسيارة 
عبدالرحمن : خير
طلع عبدالرحمن يقلط ولد عمه يعقوب الي من دخل الا وعبدالهاب ومها وأسيل وعبدالعزيز وراهم 
عبدالرحمن : حي الل عمي عبدالوهاب وحيالله مها أم عبدالعزيز 
عبدالوهاب +مها : الله يحيك 
ضحك الكل للتوافق
يعقوب : أهههه قلبي بو داحم يعورني 
عبدالرحمن : وش فيك يا عمري 
يعقوب ": أبي أتزوج تعبت 
عبدالوهاب : ههه شد حيلك وخلص وفيه مئة بنت تتمناك
يعقوب : وحدة أبي بس
مها : تبني أساعدك 
يعقوب : ياليت وانتي وعدتيني 
عبدالرحمن : أقول أفرك أتظبطين ليعقوب وانا لا 
مها : أنتي قاضي ومخلص خل غيرك ينقي 
عبدالوهاب : أوقل انت وياه خليتوا مرتي خطابة من دون فلوس
عبدالرحمن : يعقوب خلنا نمشي عمك ذا يحب الفلوس 
يعقوب : يله دخلنا مجلسكم 
أدخلوا كلهم وفي المطبخ البنات ومها جالسين يسوون ورق عنب واذا بلينة تدخل عليهم 
العنود : الله لينووووووه جات 
لينة مسويه معصبه : تعبت وانا أعلمك انا عمتك 
جمانة : اللهم اني صائمة 
لينة : وليه قلت شي خطاء
جمانة : لا بس أتصارخين من دخلتي ولا سلمتي للحين 
سلمت لينة على البنات وعلى شيماء ومها 
لينة : اليوم أرفاج تعبت من الطبخ أبي أرتاح 
العنود : نعم نعم إفراج طل فيه شغل أكثر من بيتك بس اونس هاهاها
لينة : يعني ما ردي إلا للشقا 
العنود : مين قال لك تزوجي كان صرتي أعزوبية شراتي 
لينة : وش شراتك 
العنود : هذا قول هيبة بنت عمي من حبها للقصص الإمراتية
مها : الله قصص من زمان عنها ودي أعيش قصة حب
لينة : نعم نعم مو كافي عليك أخوي بحبه 
شيماء : هين أنتي وياها أشتغلوا مابقى شي على الأذان 
العنود : سمعا وطاعة 
البنات أضحكوات وبدوا يتكلمون بصوت واطي يضنون أن شيماء ما تسمع 
عند الرجال كان فيصل مستلم المجلس
فيصل : عاد أقول لك ريسي مارضى يعطيني غجازة عجزت عنه الوالدة تبي تروح مكة مع الوالدة والرضيعة لكنه جلف نحيس
إبراهيم : قلت لك تعال الشركة عندنا واشغل بنصيب زوجتك 
فيصل : لا مالي دخل بفلوس زوجتي أنا حر وانتوا فيكم الخير والبركة 
إبراهيم : اللهيبارك فيك 
عبدالرحمن : يبع فيصل خلاص تكلموا في شي ثاني بقول لكم لغز حلوه 
كان في ثلاث نملات يمشون ورا بعض النملة الأولى قالت أنا وراي ثنتين والثانية الي وراها قالت انا وراي وحدة والثالثة الأخيرة قالت أنا وراي أربع كيف وكم عددهم ؟؟؟؟؟
يعقوب يحك راسه 
عبدالوهاب : عددهم سبع 
إبراهيم : لا كيف سبع 
عبدالرحمن : لا خطاء 
فيصل : اما عني ماني مفكر تعبان من الشغ ولا لي خلق
عبدالرحمن : لأنك عجزت 
فيصل : ست نملات ها 
عبدالرحمن : لا فكروا بعد الفطور أعقولكم أمجيمة 
.................................................. .....
في ساعات الصبح الأولى 
الوليد : وخري عني ......اقول لك وخري عني بذبحك 
ذبانة مزعجته 
الوليد : أووووووف ها وين أنا وش جيبني هنا وليه نايم هنا اهههه راسي يعورني (يمسك راسه ) مو ذاكر شي وين الجازي عني ليه ما اتصلت علي, خلني اروح للفندق أحسن لي
في الفندق كانت الجازي نايمة في الصالة على وجهها من الصياح ما تدري وين تروح 
جا وليد بعد ربع ساعة 
الوليد : وش فيها اليتات أمبطلة ,,,وش فيها الجازي نايمة على وجهها (قرب جنبها ولقى أثار الكف),,,,أههه تذكرت وش السالفة الله يقطع يدي ليه سويت كذا بهذي المسكينة والحين وش اسوي ........الجازي قومي (جالس يقعدها ) الجازي 
الجازي : تفتح عيونها على وجه وليد : لا خلاص وليد لا تضربني أسفة أسفة 
الوليد متأثر بموقف الجازي والي صاير لها : ماني أمسوي لك شي انا الي أسف 
الجازي بخاطرها ك تقولها كذا بسهولة بعد (تحط يدها على جبينها )
الوليد : الجازي سامحيني أمس تعبت كثير والبنت الي قلت لك عنها خلاص ماضي 
الجازي بخاطرها : لو هو ماضي ليه محتفظ بالرقم ليه أنت كذاب كذاب _(ارجعت الدموع تاخذ مسارها على جبينها رغم حرارتها على الكف)
الوليد : قومي أمحضر لك مفاجئة بنروح اليوم متحف اللوفر قومي أستعدي فيه الكثير من الرسومات وخاصة للرسام العالمي لليوناردو دافنشي
الجازي تأشر بالموافقة ولا تقدر تتكلم من الخوف
الوليد : لا تخافين أنا زوجك قومي لبسي الحين ويصير خير بتروش وبطلع بسرعة خلاص حبيبتي (حب راسها)
دخل الوليد الحمام والجازي راحت تبدل ملابسها وفي نفس الوقت تكلم روحها :كل هذا تغير قبل أشوي يطقني والحين يقول حبيبتي نسى ولا تناسى الحين انا ليه أسوي كذا خليني أستانس ممكن انه تغير وما أظنه 
..................................
بعد الفطور في بيت إبراهيم 
إبراهيم : وش صار على ولدك 
عبدالوهاب : نسيت أقول لكم ....اليوم رحت لمدير المستشفى وعطاني 200000الف ريال لتنازل عن القضية فكرت في الأمر لقيت انه أخير لي أروح اعالج ولدي في نفس الوقت أخذ إجازة من الشركة 
فيصل : حلو تعرف حد يعني دكتور معين 
عبدالوهاب:ما أخيك ما أعرف أحد 
فيصل : عندي لك دكتور جيد بس ماهو هنا المشكلة كان يشتغل بالجزائر لكنه نقل لأمريكا في ولاية كاليفورنيا وهو يشتغل هناك ممكن نرسل له معلومات عن ولدك بالفاكس ويشوف كان يقدر او لا مع انه أستشاري عظام يعني أبوها 
عبدالوهاب : والله تسعفني كذا بكرة أروح وياك بتنزلون الليلة صح 
فيصل : أول ما أطب الحساء الا قليل بس بعد ماناسبتكم كل أسبوعين لازم اروح للحساء
يعقوب : أفا عليك الحساء دواء الروح يكفي تجلس بالمزرعة فتحت الباب بخمس مئة ريال ودخلتك وشوفتك للخير الي فيها خمس مئة ثانية 
فيصل : عز الله طفرت بعدها 
الكل ضحك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*........................................* 
*
ريم: امي وش البس بكرة 
ليلى : كيفك الي تلبسينه 
منال : لبسي الفستان الأسود يجنن عليك

ريم : مين قال لك أحلى علي
منال:انا الي اطالعك مو انتي حلو عليك كثير ولا تقولين بتلبسين فستان من الفواتح ألوانه 
ريم : هذا الي ودي 
ليلى : مثل ما قالت أختك لبسي الأسود 
ريم : وانتي يمه مو رايحة 
ليلى : افا يا بنيتي انتي تقولين كذا نسيتي العدة 
ريم : نسيت يايمه الله يعينك ,,,الا وين حمدان ولا سلطان 
ليلى : بعد وين عند التلفزيون فوق يشوفون لك مسلسل طاش ولا غيره ,,,وانتوا ليه ما رحتوا 
ريم : ساعدنا الخادمة في الغسيل وهذا احنا بنروح 
.................................................. .........
في اليوم الثاني كان الكل نزل للأحساء لخطوبة عائشة الي بتكون الساعة تسعة بالليل بعد التراويح 
في بيت خالد الساعة 4 العصر
عمر : أمي بروح أفطر بيت عمتي ليلى 
نورة : رووح الله يسهل عليك 
منيرة : انتي امه ولا انا 
الجوهرة : وش فيها بنتك ما قالت شي خطاء خليه يروح بيت عمته 
منيرة : لو سمحتي خالتي هذي امور بيني وبين اعيالي لا تدخلين فيها
الجوهرة من اسمعت كذا جاها حزن كبير 
الجوهرة اطلعت من المطبخ وراحت لغرفتها 
نورة : يمه ليه تسوين انتي كذا ليه تقسين على جدتي 
منيرة وعلامات فرحة بقلبها: انا ماقلت شي خطاء قلت الي بخاطاري
عمر وعلامات الحزن بقلبه : ومين قال ان كل شي بخاطرنا نقوله ,لو كل شي بخاطرنا نقوله كان كان عرفتي كيف حبي لك صاير 
منيرة : هذا سحر من عمتك أمسويته لك كذا تقول عني وانا امك 
عمر بحرقة قلب وفيه حزن يؤدي للبكاء: دامك ما أحترمتي جدتي وش تبيني اقول وعمتي طيبة اقلها تحبني وتحب الخير لي مو دايم تهزئني ولا تنهرني ولا تمنعني ولا تصارخ ولا تخلي البيت ما ينطاق مليت يمه مليت حياة كلها أصراخ ومشاكل ونية شينة على الكل وحقد وكراهية مليت 
منيرة عصبت على كلام ولدها : اطلع برا بيتي اطلع برا 
منيرة تمسك عمر وتطلعه برا البيت 
منيرة تكلم روحها : صبرك علي يا عميرر ان ما علمتك كيف تحترمني كذا تسوي فيني وانا امك وش تتوقع مني قدام هالعيلة راح ادمرهم وانتوا اعيالي لا ماني امدمرتكم لكن صيروا من صفي ما فيه غير هيبة هي الي معي وعبدالله 
نورة من بعيد تشوف امها وخايفة منها 
الجوهرة : هذا اخر عمري كذا يصير لي انهان قدام الكل وقدام الخدم وقدام أعيالي واحفادي ولا احد يسوي شي لي أو يدافع لهذي الدرجة أفااااا يا دنيا كذا تخذليني من بعد ماكبرت وعلمت وعطفت ومن بعد الطق الي يجيني لأجل هالعالم أفااا يا دنيا وينك يا عبدالعزيز تشوف وش صار لي ,,وليه اناديك خلك بقبرك احسن لك ما يندرى ان كنت حي وش بتسوي فيك هذي ,,يا رب خال خاتمتي على قوة يارب ربي لا تخليها على ضعف وانكسر وانهان لضعفي ((انزلت دمعة من عين الجوهرة بعدها غفت لها أشوي ))

منيرة : الو ليلى 
ليلى : هلا منيرة 
منيرة : لا هلا ولا مسهلا وش سويتوا في ولدي انتي ساحرته ها,, تمرد علي وطقني بسببك انتي يسبني عشانك مين انتي .هل قمتي فيه وراعيتيه بصغره انتي حملتي فيه ولا تعبتي له كل مرة مو طايق البيت احس امسوي احد له سحر ودايم يبي يجي بيتكم تبون تلعبون على عقله انتي وبنتك حسبي الله عليكم دنيا واخرة يالساحرة الكبيرة وبنتك الساحرة الصغيرة خلوا ولدي يبحاله يكفي ما جانا منكنم ولا عشان مات ابوكم لا زم تنتقمون من الكل 
ليلى هنا ما أقدرت تستحمل : شب ولا كلمة استحي على وجهك يالخايسة كذا تكلميني وانا اخت زوجك لكن الشرها مو عليك الشرها على الي يعطيك وجه انتي وولدك 
سكرت ليلى الخط وكانت متنرفزة وبناتها حولها 
منال : وش فيك امي فيه شي صار 
ريم : عسى ما شر امي
ليلى هنا عصبت وتذكرت ريم كيف تحن على عمر : انتي سكتي يا مقصوفة ارقبه انتي سبب البلاوي كلها لا عمرك تشوفين عمر ولا تكلمينه ولا تناظرينه سمعتي انا ساحره وانتي ساخره بعد سحرنا الولد عن امه ان اينقال لي كذا والله ياريموه لأذبحك ان عرفت انك مسويه شي لعمر 
ريم ما قدرت تستحمل الموقف واطلعت غرفتها تصيح
ليلى جالسة لحالها بالصالة وتبكي 
ليلى : يعني منو وين القايها يارب أول شي ولدي حمدان بهدلني وعيشني بخوف يوميا ويوم انه تاب تجي المصيبة ببنتي يا رب تعبت , تعبت أشيل الهم لحالي أبي حد معي يشيل الهم أحط همي على الأقل عليه لو أشوي ,,اختي ما ودي أذيها يكفي تعب البيت الي هي فيه وشمياء بالظهران ولا هي الأقرب لي يا رب بنتي وش أسوي لها 

ريم وهي على سريرها تصيح : 
يمه ليه تسوين فيني كذا 
ليه تبعديني عن الي حبيته 
عن الي خذ قلبي من دون شوري
ولحفه بلحاف الحنان والحب 
بعد هذا تبيني أنساه كيف 
كيف وانتي كننتي تساعديني من دون علمك 
كيف وانتي تحسسيني بحبه لي 
بعد هذا تبيني انساه وافارقه 
لا يا يمه لا تصيرين ظالمة 
لا تظلمين حبي الأول 
ما حبيت غيره ولا راح أحب غيره 
أنسى مواقفي معه 
أنسى ان قلبه أهداه لي 
أنسى بسمته 
أنسى ظله 
يا ما تمنيت أشوف ظله بس 
يكفيني حسه 
يكفيني همسه 
يكفيني وجوده 
وهواه أسنشقه برئتيني 
ليه يا يما ليه خليتيني احبه 

طق طق طق طق 
ريم : ............................
يد تمسح على شعر ريم 
ريم: امي ليه تقولين لي كذا 
ليلى تمسح دموعها وتستنشق الهواء : يا بنيتي ما أبي أخسر حد ثاني بعد أبوك صرت ضعيفة وحملت هم فوق طاقتي أخوك والحمدلله تاب اما انتي لا ما أبي أحد يجي جنبك وان كان على حساب قلبك يا بنيتي عمر طيب لكن امه شينة أتسوي أي شي لأجل تبعدك عنه يا بنيتي خذي هالقرار انسي عمر
صدمة قوية تضرب ريم 
ليلى : انسيه وفكري بدراستك أهم شي فرحيني وفيه غير عمر يشتريك وهو هم لازم ينساك وينسى هالبيت طول عمره يكفي يسلم علي ببيوتنا هناك عند خوالك أما هنا خلاص ادري القرار صعب بس هذا حكم القدر لا زم نرضخ له يا بنيتي لا ترديني وتحرقين قلبي عليكك اليوم عدتنا سحار بكرة ما أدري وش بنصير
ريم تنظر لأمها نظر التوسل : أمي قولي لخوالي
ليلى تسكر فم ريم : يا بنتي هالأيام ما تدري من هو أخوك ولا غيره ان قلنا بنكون حنا الغلطانين خلينا نمشي جنب الدار أنداريه لا يطيح علينا اليوم كلن مشغول بروحه ويالله يتحمل هم اهله كيف أحملهم هم ثاني هم اختهم خليكي عفيفة عن الكل لا تطلبين حد وابتسمي للكل وانتي نفعيهم بس لا تطلبينهم وان طلبتيهم بتشوفين أوجيه ما تمنيتي تشوفينها ,,ها يا ريم وش قلتي 
في هذا الوقت كان عمر توه واصل لبيت عمته ليلى وكان لابس نظارته الشمسية السوداء الي تضيف هيبة للي لابسها يدق الباب وراحت الخادمة تفتح الباب 
عمر : السلام عليكم 
الخادمة : وعليكم السلام 
عمر : وين ماما 
الخادمة : دقيقة 
دخل عمر لبيت عمته في الصالة 
الخادمة تدق الباب على غرفة ريم 
ليلى : ها يا بنيتي 
ريم : أكذب عليك يا يمه ان قلت خلاص لكن بنسى عشانك وأقسى على قلبي
ليلى : هذا الخير لنا كلنا وما ندري وش كاتب لنا ربي,,,مين على الباب 
الخادمة : ماما هذا بابا عمر تحت 
ليلى : خلاص روحي,,,ريم لازم ننهي كل شي الحين وانا الي بنهيه 
ريم : يمه لا يمه لا 
اطلعت ليلى من الغرفة واتجهت لتحت عند عمر
سلم عمر على عمته ليلى وحب راسها 
عمر بتسم ابتسامة اصطناعية : كيف حالك عمتي
ليلى بنبرة حزم : عمر لو سمحت لا تجي هنا مرة ثانية وانسى بيت عمتك هذا , وانسى ان كان لك بنت عمه ,الي بين وبينك بس ببيت امي أكون عمتك هناك 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الكلمات كانت قاسية على عمر هدت من حيله كل كلمة طلقة رصاص لقلبه الي ما بقى شي منه قام عمر وتعثر بقومته وطاح** 
راحت له عمته تساعده لكنه منعها بيده من الأقتراب له قام وطلع من البيت والهم ثقيل عليه حيل وفي خروجه ناظر لغرفة ريم الي كانت تطالعه من النافذة يشوفها وتشوفه لكن بينهم مسافات كبيرة من بعد كلمات ليلى ومنيرة عمر أخذ بالبكاء لكن نظارته تمنع احد يشوف دموع وريم بغرفتها تصيح لشوفته الي تهد الحيل 
طلع عمر وطلعت ريم من ريم الحبوبة الطيبة السعيدة إلى ريم ثانية 
في باريس في نفس هذا الوقت كانت الجازي لحالها بالصالة ويدخل عليها الوليد 
الوليد : ها كيف حبيبتي اليوم 
الجازي : ............................
الوليد : جازي ردي علي كيف خاطرك اليوم عساك ما انتي زعلانة علي 
الجازي: أطالعه بعين رحمة 
الوليد : اسف حبيبتي ما كان قصدي أضربك مرة ثانية لكن حالتك أذبحتني كله ساكتة وكله تفكرين وتتخيلين جازي تراني ادمي أبي احد أسمع له واتكلم معه 
في هذي الحظة جا للوليد اتصال 
وليد ما هو مصدق فرحان وفرحته امبينة على وجهه
قام وليد وترك الجازي الي من شافته فرحان أعرفت جواب سؤالها ليه فرحان 
وليد : الو حنين ,انتي حنين صدق
حنين : السلام عليكم 
وليد : حنين انا أسف أسف على كل شي سويته لك ,,حنين انا أتعذب بحبك سامحيني حنين خلاص عرفت الحقيقة عرفت اني حقير ونذل يوم هديتك عرفت كم كنت متكبر وقسيت عليك وعلى روحي وعلى إنسانة ثانية قسيت عليها كثير ,,حنين ردي علي رد والله ما صدقت تردين 
حنين : انت ظالم وتحب الظلم بعد كل الي صار تقول كذا وش ذنبي يوم انك ثرت كذا ليه غدرت فيني وبعد ما تغيرت تبيني أرجع لك ليه , وبأي حق ها 
سكرت حنين الخط 
ووليد عصب على أسلوبها كيف تقول له كذا كيف ترفض توسلاته لكن ما لقى غير إنسانة يفرغ فيها هالغضب
وليد : وش فيك تبتسمين ها 
الجازي تبتسم درت انها زفته 
لكن وين بتروح الجازي عن غضب وليد ضربها بأقرب شي عنده جزمته ضربها وكله حقد وطغيان والجازي تصيح تتوسل تبي من ينجدها لكن وين وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في السيارة كان عمر يمشي بسرعة عالية ماوده يسمع حد ما وده يشوف حتى وجهه
عمر : ليه يازمن أمي وعمتي ليه يا زمن تجني علي وعلى حبي وين اروح وين أهيم بهالوقت صرت من دون اهل يحنون علي صرت من دون حب أسعى له وأشقى يا زمن ما سويت لك شي ورديت علي بأقسى احكامك 
عمر اتجهت سيارت لبيتهم ويوم وصل بيدخل بيتهم لكن تذكر من يقدر يحن عليه 
عمر : ايه ما في غيرها تحبني اهي وبنتها أختي العنود وينك يا شيماء تشوفين وش صار لي من أعز الناس لي
راح عمر لبيت عمه إبراهيم ودق الباب 
أثناء دق الباب أذن المغرب 
العنود : بسم الله 
جمانة : مين الي يدق هالوقت فراغه والله 
العنود : قومي شوفي مين 
جمانة : ما فيه الا أنا قومي انتي 
عبدالرحمن : سمعتي قول أختك الكبيرة قومي يالشذابة 
جمانة : قامت : أوفففففففففف الشرها مو عليكم الشرها علىامي الي جابتني بعدكم 
راحت جمانة تفتح الباب ولقت عمر ومغطي عيونه بنظارته السوداء
عمر : كيف حالك يا شاطرة 
جمانة : توك تدري عنا عند الفطور همك بطنك يعني 
عمر : وين العنود وين امي 
جمانة: أدخل كلهم بالصالة يفطرون 
عمر وبصوت يدل على ضعف رجل : لا نادي أي وحدة تجيني وخليها تجيب لي تمرة وماي أفطر عليهم
جمانة حست ان عمر متغير : إنشاء الله أدخل المجلس وبتجي لك العنود 
راحت جمانة لعند العنود وهمست لها بأذنها ان عمر يبيها بالمجلس وتجيب له تمر وماي
قامت العنود على طول وراحت للمجلس معها تمر وماي
إبراهيم : منوا 
جمانة : هذا عمر يبي العنود بيقول لها شي عن الملكة اليوم 
إبراهيم : الله يهديه هذا وقت يكلمها فيه 
العنود تدخل المجلس وتشوف عمر بنظارته في الظلام 
أفتحت النور ولقت إنسان مكسور جناحه يحتاج من يداويه 
العنود : وش فيك عمر ليه كذا انت وليه هالنظارة السوداء

عمر : العنود تعبان العنود هم بقلبي ثقيل العنود تعبت 
العنود تمد ايدها وتشيل النظارة لكنها لقت عيون عمر تبكي ويسيل دمع من كل عين يخلي القوي يضعف
أخذ عمر النظارة ورجعها عليه وبعدها ارتمى على العنود يصيح ليته يطفي نار بجوفه ولا يمكن يروح همه
.................................................. ......
بعد العشاء وبعد صلاة التراويح كلن تجمع بيت يوسف لحضور ملكت عائشة 
الي تزينت بأحلى زينة 
عائشة : يمه والجازي 
سارة : يمه الجازي مو هنا وتدري عن خطبتك وفرحت لك كثير وبعدين هي الي أصرت تصير الملكة بأقرب وقت وهالدليل يبين كم هي تحبك 
عائشة : يمه كلميها أبي أسمع صوتها ابي أسمع اول تهنئة منها ما أبي أحد يبارك لي قبلها 
قمر : خلاص حبيبتي اكلمها لك 
قمر تدق على وليد 
الوليد كان جالس بالصالة حزين بسبب حنين 
لكن كسر الصمت صوت الجوال الي كان من قمر عمته 
الوليد : السلام عليكم 
قمر : وعليكم السلام وليد ليه كذا ليه كذا تنسونا ولا الجزاي اتنسي أي حد عن اهله 
الوليد يبتسم باصطناع والجازي تراقبه من بعيد : خوفتيني وصحيح ما قلتي الجازي تنسي الكل عن اهله 
الجاززي بخاطرها : كذا بمنافق حسبي الله عليك 
قمر : وليد وين الجازي عائشة تبي اتكلمها 
الوليد : دقيقة 
الوليد : تعالي كلمي أختك تبيك 
الجازي افرحت من طكل قلبها احد بيكلمها من اهلها راحت وخذت السماعة من وليد : الو الو 
عائشة : جازي حبيبتي وينك 
جازي ما هي قادرة تستحمل بكت على طول 
عائشة : جازي أختي أمي وش فيك ليه تصيحين 
جازي : لا حبيبتي ما أصيح فرحانة لك بتتزوجين اليوم وبتروحين بعد كم شهر لبيت زوجك الي بيستر عليك ويحبك ,,وش تبين فرحة تغمرني مثل هذي حبيبتي أمبارك عليكم وقلبي معاك لا تخافين يحرسك من كل شر 
عائشة بدت تصيح 
جازي : لا حبيتي خلي الصياح لي وانتي لا أستانسي 
الوليد جالس يأشر للجازي بالتهديد ان تكلمت بشي 
الجازي : ها قلنا لا تصيحين لا يخترب المكياج 
عائشة : طز في المكياج أهم شي انت يمرتاحة 
الجازي: الحمدلله انا بخير دام دعواتكم معاي وحبكم بقلبي ,,لامهم حبيبتي ما أبي أخسر عمتي سلمي عليهم كلهم وباركي لهم وسلمي سلام خاصة للعنود ونورة وريم ولينة وغادة مع السلامة 
سكرت الجازي الخط ما أقدرت تستحمل الفراق البعيد حتى ان عائشة ما سلمت عليها 
الجازي جلست تصيح ووليد يشوفها ويضحك أحيانا ويندم أحيان أخرى 
غادة : ها سمعتي صوتها خلاص خلينا انكمل المكياج الي خربتيه 
كلن حظر الحفلة الا بيت ليلى ما أحد حظر غير منال أما ريم لا لأن كل شي انتهى بالنسبة لها دام عمر خلاص ما راح يكون بينها وبينه قصة حب
مرت الليلة والكل فرحان 
بعد اسبوع 
شيماء : السلام عليكم 
الشاب : وعليكم السلام 
شيماء: ما عرفتني صح 
الشاب : لا والله ما عرفتك 
شيماء : انا ذيك الحرمة الي قلت لي انك تبي تتزوج لكن ما عندك مال والحمدلله جبت لك الفلوس بس أبي رقم أحسابك أحطها لك 
الشاب : من جدك تتكلمين وفرتي لي المبلغ الله يرحمك يارب ويسهل عليك دنيتك وتفرحين بعيالك 
الشاب اعطى شيماء رقم الحساب وبعدها سكر الخط 
الشاب : جد انها غبيه لكن وين بتروح مني راح أبهدلها وأخلي لياليها سوداء
وهذا رقمها أحطه حفظ في التليفون 
والفولس خلونا نفرح فيها ونستانس ههههههههههههههههههههه
.................................................. ............
عبدالوهاب ستلم فاكس في مكتبه يفيد بان علاج ولده ممكن عند الدكتور خيري صالح بأمريكا 
عبدالوهاب : الحمدلله يارب اللهم لك الحمد ,,والحين أبي أسوي لي فيزا وللعيال عشان نمشي بكلم أخواني 
كلم اخوانه ووافقوا له وبعدها بداء بالأجرائات للفيز*

----------


## بوفيصل

مشكووووووووووووووره علي القصة

والله يعطيكي العافيه

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم اخوي على تواصلك الاكثر من رائع .....



ربي يعطيك العافيه







صمتـ الجروح .........

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الرابع والثلاثون*
*في اليوم السابع والعشرين من رمضان كان الكل مشغول ولا أحد فاظي النساء ما عندهم وقت فساتينهم وملابس العيد وأغراضه وغير كذا وهو الأهم رمضان وشغل البيت والرجال كانوا يودعون رمضانوفيه منهم من كان يعتكف مثل عبدالرحمن وابوه وعندهم شغلة ثانية توصيل الحريم للسوق 

نورة : يمه أبي أروح السوق لسه ما خلصت أغراض للعيد 
منيرة : خلي أحد أخوانك يوديك 
نورة : قلي لهم كل واحد أحس في دنيا ما هي دنيتنا 
منيرة : وين عمر 
نورة : عمر !!! عمر في غرفته بس لا تدخلين عليه بينذبح قلبك ان شفتيه 
منيرة : ويه انا بنذبح على اخوك وانا الي امسويه له كذا 
نورة : وش تقولين انتي 
منيرة : وقص في السانك من هي انتي 
نورة : امي انتي السبب في حال اخوي 
منيرة : ايه انا السبب وهو عرف من الي يحبه ومين الي يكرها عرف اني انا الي احبه حتى شوفي 
نورة مستغربة وش بتسوي امها 
منيرة بصوت عالي : عمر عمر 
عمر جا مسرع ونز لمن الدرج : هلا امي وش فيك 
نورة : وش صاير قبل اشوي زعلان والحين فرحان 
عمر : انا افرح لوجود أمي جنبي وازعل لعدم وجودها وش دخلك انت هذي امي (يحضن امه ويحب راسها )
نورة بأستغراب : صح هذي امك صح 
منيرة : شفتي كيف ولدي عمر 
نورة : شفت 
.................................................. ................
العنود : يمه ماني رايحه وياك السوق 
شيماء : لا بتروحين 
العنود : لا ماني رايحة 
شيماء : قلت لك بتروحين يعني بتروحين 
العنود : انزين نروح بتكسي 
شيماء : وش بلاك انتي ولد عمك موجود وانروح بتكسي
العنود : ما فيه غير يعقوب يعني 
شيماء : ايه ما في غيره 
شيماء تتلقى مكالمة بجوالها 
شيماء بخاطرها : وش فيه هذا يكلم هالوقت خبل وش يبي بعد راحت شيماء على جنب بعيد عن بنتها 
العنود بصوت واطي : وش فيها امي 
الرجل : الو 
شيماء : الو 
الرجل : السلام عليكم كيف حالك 
شيماء : بخير 
الرجل : شكلي ازعجتك 
شيماء : لا عادي بس وش فيك تكلم بسرعة جنبي اعيالي
الرجل : ادري ما قصرتي وياي بالمبلغ لكن والله ما يكفي وودي لو تزيديني 
شيماء بخاطرها : يامن شرا له من حلاله عله 
الرجل : وش فيك 
شيماء : خلاص بحول لك زيادة بس هذي اخر مرة 
الرجل : مشكور والف مشكور عساك على القوة 
سكرت شيماء الخط 
العنود : يمه مين كنتي تكلمين 
شيماء : هذي وحدة من الجيران فقيرة تبي فلوس بحول لها على حسابها 
العنود تناظر امها تدري ان فيه شي خطاء وبخاطرها : فقيرة وعندها احساب امي جد ما تعرفين تجذبين 
................................................
الرجل : الحمدلله كذا تمت المهمة صبر والله لوريك شغلك سجلت كل المكالمة بعدها شوفي مين راح يسعفك مني وبكرة لنا موعد بس خلني اجهز الأستراحة ,وش تبي تبي تخليني اتزوج 
((سبحان الله يقول الحمد لله في امر معصية ))
.................................................. ......
العنود : انزين يمه متى بيجي ولد عمي 
شيماء: بعد التراويح مباشرة 
العنود : صار اجل بتجهز ما بقى شي وبيذن العشاء 
راحت العنود لغرفتها وهي جالسة على سريرها 
العنود :ولد عمي ولد عمي كثير قريبة هالكلمة احس اتقرب مسافات أحسن من أقول اسمه يعقوب ........................ وش فيني انا عليه جد ليه ما أواطنه ....مدري بس احس انه متكبر ومغرور مع انه جيد يعني كخلق لا متكبر امبين كيف يخاطب الأوادم وبعدين فيه سبب ثاني انه خاين خاين ما راح انسى بوكيه الورد والأهداء وش عرفه بوحدة اسمها حنين وماراح انسى وش سوى فينا اليوم الي بعد زواج اخته ............خلاص ليه اشغل روحي فيه الخاين 
.....................................
يعقوب جالس ينشف شعره بالفوطة من بعد السبوح ويطالع روحه بالمرايا : وش فيها هذي علي ..وليه اقول كذا هي لازم تعطيني وجه ولا تكلمني لا بس ليه احس كذا الليلة راح اعرف بوصلهم السوق بس كيف بعرف ربي سهل علي
في هذي الأوقات تتصل حنين على يعقوب 
يعقوب : اوه هذي حنين من زمان عنها والله .....الووو
حنين : السلام عليكم
يعقوب : وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
حنين : كيف حالك بو يوسف 
يعقوب : يسرك حالي وانتي وشحالك 
حنين : ما هو خير ما أدري هل هو خير او لا ما أدري عشان جذيه اتصلت 
يعقوب : خرعتيني وش فيك اهم شي الوالد ين بخير
حنين : ايه بخير كلهم بس انا ماني بخير امر بمنعطف خطير والله 
يعقوب : حنين لا تخوفيني عليك والله ما أقدر 
حنين : لا لازم تخاف لأني يا أضيع يا أعيش سعيدة ,,يعقوب انا ما خبرتك عن الماضي الي عشته ما خبرتك اني كنت احب انسان لا اعشقه بجنون لكن تركني وراح هدم كل احلامي انا انتظرته سنين عشت معه احلا ايامي بالدراسة الخارجية تواعدنا على الزواج كان صادق معي وكنا بنتزوج لكن صار سوء تفاهم بعدها هدني شاف رقم واحد بجوالي كان يهددني بسببه هو هو السبب ذاك كان مصور لنا صور انا مع وليد 
يعقوب بخاطره : وليد 
حنين : كان امصورني وياه واحنا في امريكا ولما ردينا هم جلس يطاردنا ويصورنا وكان يهددني ان ما لبيت طلبه راح يوصل الصور لبوي طبعا هو ذاك الي مسكتوه بالأستراحة طبعا وليد ما كان يدري بعدها درا لكن متى بعد ما فات الأوان بعد ماتزوج 
حنين هنا جلست تبكي ويعقوب يحاول يهديها لكنها ما تجوابه وقفلت الخط ..جلس يعقوب يدق عليها لكن لا أحد يجيب 
يعقوب : كيف احل مشكلاتها جد ما تستاهلين يا حنين الله يقدرني واحل مشكلتك 
طلع يعقوب من غرفته بعد ما لبس ثوبه وغترته وتطيب وراح للمسجد لصلاة العشاء والتراويح 
.............................................
في امريكا الساعة الأن 2 الظهر يعني وقت الغداء عند الأمريكان مو حنا لأننا صايمين 

الجازي بتوسل واستعطاف : وليد متى بنرجع 
وليد وهو جالس على الكنبة حاط رجل على رجل :كيفي متى بنرجع راح نرجع حمدي ربك انك بأمريكا عمرك فكرتي تروحينها ولا فكرتي انك تطبينها لو وحدة غيرك ما رضت ترجع للعيشة هناك عيشة الأسر والسجن عيشة كلها تحكم وعدم اعطاء حرية الراي هنا دنيا غير هنا دنيا الحرية الديموقراطية 
الجازي : ذرة تراب ديرتي ما تسواه لا امريكا ولا ألف منها هناك انا ولدت وتربيت اهلي هناك ارضي هناك ربي امبارك ارضي والك ليحسدنا عليها الغرب لو عليهم كان استعمروها مع انهم استعمروها من زمن لكن سبحان ربي الي اعمى ابصارهم عن خيراتها 
وليد : سكتي انتي خيراتها بترول بس وان راح عنكم خلاص صرتوا فقارة ما عندكم صنعة ولا مهنة تعرفونها ما عندكم الا مصنع فلين هذا قدركم 
حنين: ليه انت مع مين ما عندنا ولا انتوا وانت موو معنا انت مو عربي من السعودية وش فيك زود علينا دارس بس برا ترا دراستك من فلوسنا من خيرنا ولا الله ثم حنا ما قدرت تدرس يالمتكبر
هنا وليد عصب وقام بيضرب الجازي توه بيمد يده الا الجازي تتكلم : طق ما يهم طق باقوى شي عندك ما يهم تعود جسمي على الطق لكن اعرف اني هزمتك نعم هزمتك بالكلام هزمتك وانت ماتقدر تهزمني الا بالقوة لكن ربي فوقك واهلي بديرتي راح يعلمونك مين القوي طق ليه ما تطق طق 
جاوبها وليد بالطق لين تعب لكن الجازي تعبت اكثر لنها تبكي مو على الطق لا لأنها فرطت بشي يألمها اكثر من الطق وهالشي ماراح يطيب ابد هالجرح ما هو مندمل راح يستمر يألمها طول عمرها 

في بيت فيصل كانت لينة جالسة لوحدها بالبيت جالسة جنب التلفزيون تشوف لها مسلسل 
لينة : وينه هذا طول كل هذي صلاة ..استغفر الله العظيم كيف اقول كذا ..ابي اروح السوق ما شريت لي شي للعيد وهو كل يوم بكرة بكرة والله انه معذور الي يشتغل في ارامكو ما راح يرتاح ابد لين يتقاعد ولا احد يشتغل 12 ساعة غير زوجي 
في هذي اللحظة لينة تحس بان معدتها متلخبطة وودها ترجع على طول راحت للحمام ورجعت 
لينة : عسى خير بس 
.................................................. .....
بعد العشاء جاء يعقوب لبيت عمه ودق عليهم جوال اطلعوا له واول ما ركبوا 
شيماء :السلام عليكم 
يعقوب : وعليكم السلام 
شيماء : كيف حالك يعقوب 
يعقو ب: بخير والله وانتو اكيف حالكم وكيفكم من دون عمي وعبدالرحمن 
شيماء : هذا انت شايف كلمناك عشان تودينا للسوق 
يعقوب : انتوا تامرون امر 
شيماء تضرب بنتها على خفيف تبيها اتسلم 
العنود تهمس لأمها : وش فيك امي 
شيماء : ليه ما تسلمين على ولد عمك 
العنود : مابي 
مشى يعقوب وكان وده لو العنود تتكلم كلمة ولا تسلم عليه لكن هيهات العنود لا 
راحوا السوق ويعقوب مشى عنهم على موعد معهم الساعة 11 
..................................

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عائشة : الو** 
نواف : هلا بحياتي 
عائشة : نواف 
نواف : والله ما عندي كلام ثاني اقوله للورد 
عائشة : ترا بصك 
نواف : لا خلاص عمري لا تصكين كافي اسمع صوتك كافي انك كلمتي عجزت اكلمك وانتي ولا امعبرة وش ذنبي اني ذبت بهواك وحبيتك مالي ذنب عيوشة 
عائشة : احم ان عدت كلامك وعد خذه مني بسكر السماعة 
نواف : خلاص بسكت تكلمي انتي 
عائشة : كيفك 
نواف : امممم امممم
عائشة : وش هذي امممم 
نواف : وش تبين اقول لك قلت ماني متكلم وانتي هددتيني ان تكلمت بتسسكرين 
عائشة : يعني ما تعرف تتكلم من دون ما تتغزل فيني 
نواف : لا 
عائشة : وش اخبار امي 
نواف : أي ام عندك امك 
عائشة : امك هي امي وامي هي امك فهمت 
نواف : والله انك بنت اصول 
عائشة : شكرا 
نواف : يا حظي فيك خايف اعطي روحي عين عيوشة اقسي علي اشوي كلميني كثير خليني ارتاح اشوي من حبي لك 
عائشة : لا تبي ترتاح اجل في امان الله 
نواف : الو الو 
سكرت عائشة السماعة ونواف جلس يتعذب بحيبه 

غادة : وش تسوي القمر هني لوحدها 
عائشة : كنت اكلم نواف وبعدها صكيت السماعة في وجها 
غادة : اكيد كان يتغزل فيك وانتي استحيتي 
عائشة : ايه استحي تبينه يتغزل فيني واسكت انتي شوفي وجهي وش صار له انقلب كله احمر مثل الطماطة 
غادة : هالشي واضح وهذا احلا مافيك حيائك 
.................................................. ....
في بيت ليلى كانت ريم جنب امها في الصالة ومنال في المطبخ اتسوي لهم عصير والأولاد في السوق يتسوقون للعيد 
ليلى : شوفي ريم 
ريم منسدحة على فخذ امها وجالسة تفكر 
ليلى : ريم شوفي التلفزيون شوفي كم وصل الرقم للتبرعات 
ريم : .....................
ليلى : ريم انا اكلمك 
ريم : ................
ليلى ترفع راس بنتها وتكلمها : ريم وش فيك ساكتة 
ريم : يمه ما فيني شي بطلع فوق تبين شي 
ليلى : ما فيه رقية فوق جلسي هنا جنبنا من زمن وانتي دايم فوق في غرفتك ومع اوراقك كافي
ريم : هذا مو ذنبي هذا ذنبك 
ليلى م ااستحملت قسوة بنتها عليها واصفعت ريم كف 
ريم بدت تبكي وراحت للزاوية في الصالة تصيح 
منال توها داخلة وشافت ريم وهي تصيح في الزاوية 
منال : يمه وش فيها اختي 
ليلى : مالك دخل جلسي هنا وصبي العصير 
صبت منال لأمها عصير وأمرتها ليلى تصب لأختها عصير وتوديه لها 
منال خذت الكاس وراحت لريم 
منال : ريم اختي 
ريم وجسدها ينتفض كانه قطعة وحدة من البكى والقهر نبض قلبها ينسمع جسمها ينتفض والي حواليها ما يعرفون كيق ريم تعاني من قلبها 
منال ك حياتي شربي العصير عشاني ريم شربيه خليه يبرد على قلبك اشوي 
ريم تفتح اعيونها وتشوف منال ومعها العصير منال مدت العصير لكن ريم ما خذته رجعت منال العصير لكنها اصرت الا ريم تشربه وجلست اتشربه اياه وهي اتشربها كنت ريم اطالع امها وامها اطالع التلفزيون كان ريم تبي توصل رسالة لأمها بالعيون وتكفيها لغة العيون 

عند الساعة 11 كان يعقوب توه واصل للسوق ووقف في نفس المكان الي تواعد فيه مع عمته شيماء والعنود 
يعقوب : مو كأنهم تاخروا وينهم الوعد معهم هنا ابي انزل للأحساء بس خلني اوصلهم مليت الجلسة هنا من دون حد يسليني ..خلني اكلمهم 
اتصل يعقوب لكن ما حد رد عليه لأن ما فيه ابراج 
طلع يعقوب من السيارة وخلا سيارته مفتوحة لكن خذ المفتاح يمكن انهم يجوون ولا يشوفون السيارة مفتوحة دخل يعقوب المجمع وبعد خمس دقايق كانت العنود وامها طالعين من المجمع لكن يعقوب مو معهم كان جالس يدورهم شافوا السيارة لكنهم ما شافوا يعقوب 
شيماء : وين راح يعقوب شكله دخل يدور علينا تاخرنا عليه جد احراج
العنود : يمه هذي سيارته مفتوحة خلينا ندخل 
ادخلوا السيارة وبعد دقيقة جوال يعقوب يرن 
شيماء: هذا جوال يدق جوالك 
العنود : لا جوالي ما فيه بطارية 
شيماء: أجل مين جواله 
العنود : دقيقة بشوف 
قامت العنود وشافت الجوال قدام عند الكرسي الي بجنب يعقوب كان جوال يعقوب والمتصل هي حنين 
العنود : خذت الجوال واول ما شافت الأسم أكرهت نفسها وكرعت يوم حطت امل في هذا يعقوب 
العنود بخاطرها : انا الغلطانة دنست يدي بجواله انا الغلطانة حطيت امل لو واحد بالمية وهو يدعي انه خير وين الخير عنك تلبست بغطاء الخير وباطنك شر وكبرك مخليك في شر زيادة لكن راح اوريك وش بسوي 
طلع يعقوب من المجمع وشاف سيارته فيها حريم 
يعقوب : اجل هذولا هم تعبت ادور اخر شي هم هنا جد في العجلة الندامة لو اني ناطرهم مو احسن 
ركب يعقوب السيارة وسلم عليهم 
شيماء : اسفة يا ولدي اخرناك 
يعقوب : لا ياعمتي لا تقولين كذا احنا تحت الطلب في أي وقت 
العنود : يمه جد هو تحت الطلب 
يعقوب مافهم وش صاير لكنه من ناظرها من المرايا لقاها ما تعطيه وجه وتناظر امها 
يعقوب بخاطره : ليه كذا ليه تحطمين امالي 
مشى يعقوب وهو يتحسر على روحه ومساعدته لهم 
اوصلوا البيت وانزلوا من السيارة 
يعقوب ينطرهم لين يدخلون للبيت لكن عند الباب العنود : يمه نسيت شنطتي في السيارة 
وفي هذي اللحظة يعقوب يدور على جواله 
افتحت العنود الباب بقوة وقطت الجوال على يعقوب وقالت : خل حنين تنفع ولب طلبها يالمتكبر المغرور المنافق 
صكت العنود الباب 
لكنها صكت اكبر باب بينها وبين يعقوب 
يعقوب كان احد عطاه كف قوي خلاه يغمى عليه غاب عن وعيه دقايق 
وشيماء كانت تأشر له ان يمشي لأنهم افتحوا الباب لكنه ما شافها لأنها يفكر بمكان ثاني 
جلس يعقوب على حاله كذا دقايق والعنود جالسه اطالعه من النافذة وش بيسوي لكنها لقت واحد ما يتحرك ساكن ما يتكلم ولا يسوي أي شي 
مش يعقوب بعد وقت لكنه كان يمشي بالسيارة بسرعة وماله غير ونيسه البحر هو الوحيد الي بيسمعه ولا امقاطعه
وصل البحر ونزل من سيارته وهو في حالة هيجان مشاعر أدت انه تنزل من دموع 
يعقوب :
كنت أقول دائما لا ترحلي حتى أهديك مني كلمات او شعر او خاطرة أسطرها بملء العيني دمع وشوقا لك 
اقبليها مني 
هي لك انت نعم انت لا غيرك 
المشهد الأول هو في الصحراء القاحلة ويرى تلك الواحة التي هي انتي 

بين كثبان الرمال 
وتحت وطاء أشعة الشمس المحرقة 
وبين تلك التلال 
وفي هذا الجو المميت 
والرمال التي تلفح وجهه من دون رحمة 
ودرجة الشمس تبلغ الثمانين 
لا حياة هنا 
سوى من مخلوقات سخر لها الحياة في هذه البيئة 
لا هنالك رجل 
يبدوا عليه التعب والكلل 
كيف لا وهذا هو الواقع 
البيئة مميتة 
لكن كيف يحيا إلى الأن دون ان يموت 
فمراَه يحكي قصة عاشها طويلة متعبة تهد الجبال قبل الأبدان 
شفاهه متمزقة 
شعره مغبر بل كله تراب 
وجهه قد أصبح اسود من شدة الحر 
ثيابه بالية 
يمشي بتعرج 
لا يقدم خطوة ويرجع خطوتين 
فهو ميت وفي اخر رمق له 
فهل سينجوا من هذا العذاب 
من له ان يتوقع وهذه الحياة هي كذلك 
حياتنا كذلك بكل ما فيها من ينجوا فيها 
وهذه الظروف القاسية نفسها ظروف الصحراء*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*هو** 

يا رب .........يارب 
رحماك بي فلست أطيق هذا 
نعم أصبر لكن ما بقي في العمر بقية 
بل جسدي لا يقوى ان يحمل من كان خائر العزم بلية 
يارب .............يارب 
رحماك رحماك 

أخذ يمسح على عيونه يزيل ذرات الرمال عن عينيه 
فهو يريد ان يدقق النظر 
يريد ان يعلم هل هذه حقيقة ام ماذا 
هل هي احلام يقظة ام ماذا 
هل هو احتضار ام ماذا ؟؟
لا أحد يعلم دعونا نكمل 

هو

أهي حقيقة ام خيال 
أحقيقة أم خيال 
أن موعدنا قد اقتربا 
أحقا اني ألاقيك 
من بعد طول لعمر انتظار 
أحقا ان ربي قد رضى 
وجزاني خيرا على الصبري
لا أعلم لكن هذا واقع 
فأني أرى الواحة 

هي هذه واحتي 
ما أجملها 
ما اعذبها 
ما أحلاها 
ما أجمل روحها 
وهل لها روح 
نعم لها 
لأنها أعادت روحي إلي 
لم أذق عذاب مثل ذلك 
الحب 
الشوق 
الولع 
الهذيان بأسمها 
الغيرة 
الكره 
العشق 
الندم 
التوبة 
.
.
.
.
.
الخ 
الخ 
الخ 

هل فعلتي هذا بي 
هل قمتي بهذا بي منذ ان رأيتك 
وكيف حصل هذا 
هل انا كنت مغفل ان أسلمك نفسي
هل انا أهجس 
هل انا أهذي 
لا والله لم أهذي ولم أقل غير الصراحة 
أنتي واحة 
قد أعادت لي الحياة 
من بعد ان أرتويت بمائك مكثت بجانبك ولم أرد الرحيل 
وكنت أرفض رحيلك 
لأني سأموت من دونك 
لكنك كنت ترغمينني على رجيلك 
وكنت أدافع عن هذا بكل الوسائل
حتى لو كان القتال
او الدمع سلاح 
مكثت بقربك وعلمتني ما لم أعلمه أبدا 
وفعلت كل اوامرك 
من دون وعي او تعقل 
كنت مسلم النفس لك 
لم اتوقع ان تخونيني ولم تفعلي
بل كنتي نعم الواحة انتي 
لكن الذين عبروا الصحراء كثر وقرروا ان الرحيل قد ان 
ويجب ان اتركك 
لأني شاذ 
لا لأن المجتمع لا يرضى بذلك الأجتماع 
وانتي قد مللتي مني 
فلم يبقى لي إلا كرامة قليلة
قلت هلم للفراق فلا أرضى بنفسي تهون لغيري 
وانتب لمتكلفي نفسك حتى بالأعتذار 
فلن أرضى ان تكون نفسي رخيصة
لمن لم يعدها بمال
فمن لم يعدك ربح 
فلن أعده راس مال
لكنك غير يا واحتي 
ابقي كما انتي 
معطائة 
حنونة 
طيبة 
جميلة 
بالروح والجسد 
عذبة المعاني 
باردة عند وقت 
وحارة عند وقت 
رقيقة 
ناعمة 
خجولة 
خائفة قليلا 
كلامك معسول 
مسامحة 
.
.
.
.
الخ 
الخ 
الخ*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*هذا هو مشهدي الأول** 
**والثاني ساسطره قريبا** 
**لكن ليس قبل** 
**ان اتعود على فراقك** 

**محبوبك**المظلوم**

((**ليتهم يعرفون عنك يا ياعقوب** ))

**مكث يعقوب الليلة كلها على**البحر يناجيه عله يريح قلبه** 

**العنود : ياسمين والله كان يكلم بنت** 
**ياسمين** :**وان كان عرفتي مين البنت** 
**العنود : كيف تقولن كذا ما يهمني منهي ولا اختقيت لكن**كل ظنوني تأكدت منها طلع غدار ويظهر وجه الخير**
**ياسمين : حبيبتي العنود عطيه فرصة**يمكن انك غلطانة وبعدين ما فيه دليل مئة بالمئة** 
**العنود : انا الغلطانة الي فكرت**فيه مع ان ما فيه شي زين الا انه ولد عمي** 
**ياسمين : كثير تغيرتي عنود** 
**العنود** :* *ادري يا ياسمين بس مش ذنبي** 
**ياسمين : خلينا انغير السالفة وش اخبار درجاتك**بالكلية** 
**العنود : تدرين ودي لو ازوجك اخوي** 
**ياسمين : انتي خبلة خرفتي اليوم**الا تتزوجين او تزوجين** 
**العنود : لا والله بس ما أقدر افارقك ولا ودي يجي يوم**تتركيني او اتركك**
**ياسمين : مو احنا تعاهدنا ان نبقى مع بعض على طول** 
**العنود** :* *تظنين احد يقدر يعيش مع من يحب طول عمره ن دون افراق*

*ياسمين : العنود لا تجيبين هالسيرة والله تعور قلبي ما أحب الفراق رغم انه لازم احيانا بس انا وانتي لا ماراح نتفارق بينا اشياء كثيرة تجمعنا واولها ناصر وهاجر ولا
العنود : اههه ذكرتيني بناصر شريتي له شي للعيد تراني بمشي بدري للأحساء تعرفين كل عيد انعيد هناك 
ياسمين : ايه شريت له وشريت للعمة هاجر 
العنود : حتىانا شريت له شريت بشت وعقال وغترة وطاقية الثوب والله ماشريت له بشتري له بس متى بنروح لهم 
ياسمين : بكرة نروح لهم وقبلها نشتري الثوب له جاهز بيكون احسن 
العنود : خير ,,ايه خلينا انكمل تتزوجين اخوي 
ياسمين : انتي خبلة ها
العنود : هههههه
..........................................

في يوم 29 الناس كلها مستعجلة كلن مو داري رمضان بيكمل ولا لا 
فيه ناس كثر يؤخرون كل اعمالهم لأخر يوم ويزعجون العالم المفروض رتبوا روحهم من قبل مو اخر ليلة والسبب كله مرض التسويف

اتصال على جوال شيماء وهي كانت في المطبخ تطبخ الفطورلبيتها 
شيماء تروح الصالة وترد على المكالمة 
شيماء : الو 
الرجل : هلا 
شيماء : انت مرة ثانية ما كفى الي عطيتك تراني مو امك عشان اعطيك 
الرجل : ادري انك مو امي تخسين تصيرين امي انتي 
شيماء: جد قليل حيا انت انا الغلطانة الي اعتبرتك مثل ولدي
الرجل : اقول لا تسكرين السماعة وسمعي كلامي 
شيماء : وش تبي
الرجل : ابيك تجين الليلة نفس المكان الي شفتيني فيه اول مرة وعليك ملابس النوم ومعاك كيسة فيه جلابية حلوة سمعتي 
شيماء : الله يلعنك يالكلب يالحقير جد ماتربيت لكن انا الي بربيك 
الرجل يعصب : سمعي قسم بالله لو ماجيتي راح افضحك في كل ميدان واول من راح يعرف انك عاهرة زوجك سجلت كل مكالماتك وراح اوريه كل التحويلات وحسابك كيف نقص وحولتي لي بعدها انتي وعيلتك كلها راح تتدمر سمعتي وذنبك على جنبك يالكلبة الليلة الساعة 9 اشوفك هناك
سكر الخط ووقف تفكير شيماء هني ما تدري وش تقول ما تدري وش الحل راح يدمر بيتها راح تنهار عيلتها وش تسوي 
.............................................
حنين : الو 
الوليد : الو السلام عليكم 
حنين قلبها حنين بداء ينبض ويتسارع : وعليكم السلام 
الوليد : حنين ارجوك سامحيني مو طايق الحياة من دونك تغيرت حنين صرت سيء اعاقب روحي عشانك حنين رحمي حالي الله يرحمك زوجتي قسيت عليها عشاتنك انا قمت اشرب الخمر قمت اسهر اسوي اشياء خطاء كلها اعاقب روحي فيها عشانك حنين بذبح روحي ان مارجعتي لي وليد الي تعرفينه تغير كثير صار سيء ولا راح يرجع الا بك حنين انا ابي اتوب ابي ارجع إنسان ظلمت بنت الناس معي اطقها اعذبها عشان اعذب روحي مالها ذنب وانتي مالك ذنب انا الوحيد المذنب انا ما أستاهل اعيش ما أستاهل اكون انسان خلاص حنين لا تسامحيني ما فيني رحمة اقدر احن فيها على حد مافيه غير النتحار ملاذي والسبب حبي لك
حنين كانت تسمع كلمات اول مرة تسمعها تسمع توسل مون وليد الي عمره ما توسل تسمع صوت مذلته وحبه لها غمرتها فرحة غمرها عطف وحنان على وليد وعلى المسكينة زوجته وعلى روحها ماتدري وش تسوي وش تقول له لكنها في لحظة اتبعت نداء قلبها وياليتها ما تتبعه لن مو كل مرة عاطفتنا تكون صحيحة 
حنين : وليد لا وليد لا تسوي في روحك شي تراني بموت وراك وليد امسامحتك بس ارجع وليد الي اعرفه وليد ارجع خلاص سامحتك 
سكرت الخط حنين 
لكن باب الفرج فتح قدام وليد انفتحت قدامه بوابة امل وحياة جديد راح للشقة وشاف الجازي على الكنب جالسة لوحدها وجهها شاحب وشعرها معتفس نست الجازي انها بنت بسبب وليد 
وليد : الجازي 
الجازي :.....................
وليد : الجازي حبيبتي 
الجازي قامت من لكنب وكانت خايفة تخبي وجهها عن وليد لا يطقها 
الوليد : جازي وش فيك 
الجازي تسترحم وليد : وليد لا تطقني اخاف خلاص وليد بسوي الي تبيه بس لا تطقني 
وليد يقرب من الجازي ويشوف اثار ضرب على ارقبتها ولعى وجهها 
وليد : ان اسويت فيك كذا 
جازي تأشر براسها لا مو انت خايفة منه لا يزيد فيها 
وليد : كذابة انا سويت فيك كذا صح 
الجازي من الخوف : ايه انت 
وليد مو مصدق كيف كان يسوي فيها كذا 
الوليد : ليه الجزاي تخليني اضربك انا كنت سكران غايب عن عقلي ليه تخلين يدي تنمد عليك ((وليد يرمي بروحه على الأرض ))تنقطع يدي يا جازي الي انمدت عليك ما تدرين وش غلاتك عندي لكن السبب هذا (يؤشر على قلبه )) مرة ثانية من امد يدي عليك او احاول حلفيني بأعز ما عندي ضربيني جيبي نعلة وضربيني بس لا تخليني اضربك تراني تعبان وتعبان كثير جازي بكرة بنسافر حجزت على اول تذكرة للسعودية بكرة بنمشي بكرة بنلحق على اهلنا في العيد اشتقت لهم واجد وانتي ارجوك سامحيني حط وليد راسه على فخذ الجازي ونام 
الجازي بخاطرها : هذا كذاب كيف اصدقك مستحيل ممكن الحين انت معي لكن بكرة مو معي ..لكنه امبين انه صادق يصيح يارب بين لي من الصح ومين الخطاء 
.................................................. .....
في السوق كان إبراهيم توه امنزل شيماء 
شيماء انهت حياتها كلها ولاتبي تنهي حياة اعيالها تبيهم يكملون مسيرتهم الفلوس سمو مهمة اهم شي اعيالها وزوجها هي ما هي مهمة اهم شي اعيالها كلها افكار تراود شيماء وهي نازلة من السيارة إبراهيم : تامرين شي حياتي 
شيماء والم يعتريها وبخاطرها : وش ذنبك يا إبراهيم اني الطخ شرفك بالتراب وش ذنبك اههههههههههه يالزمن جد غدرت فيني غدر ما راح انساه 
شيماء : اله يطول لنا بعمرك مرني بعد 3 ساعات زين اقضي 
إبراهيم :خير
مشت شيماء وراحت لمحل بدلت فيه ملابسها على حسب الأتفاق الي صار ومعها كيست الملابس الغيار اطلعت من المحل وكانت تحتضر على ايامها الطاهرة الي راح تنقضي بعد دقايق ولا انقضت هي
الرجل كان يشوفها ويراقبها من بعيد عرف انها هي وقف سيارته جنبها 
الرجل : ركبي بسرعة 
شيماء : ماني راكبة اتخسي راح افضحك واعلمك منوا انا 
الرجل : اقول ركبي احسن لك بزر تليفون كل معلوماتك عند رجلك وعلى الأنترنت وفي كل مكان ركبي احسن لك 
شيماء ارضخت خلاص وش باقي انتهى كل شي 
اركبت وقلبها اتركته مع زوجها واعيالها هي الحين روح بلا جسد 
لكن هناك عيون سهرانة ما تنام ربي يشوف كل شي وعلام بالحال لكن هناك من ربي يسر لهم انهم يكونون عيون ساهرة للخلق هناك من يحرسون نسائنا من شر يحول عليهم 
هم نفسهم رجال الهيئة الي تتعاون معهم الحكومة ومعهم دائما الشرطة 
استغربوا من حال هذي المرة انزلت من سيارة رجل كبير في السن امبين عليه الوقار ودخلت محل وكان معها كيس تغيرت معالمه وهي تغير شكلها هنا هم شكوا وجلسوا يراقبونها واركبوا سياراتهم يلاحقون هذي السيارة من مكان لمكان لين اوصلوا شقة وشافوا ان شيماء انزلت مع الرجل وهي مو راضية وهو يغصبها هنا تدخلوا وامسكوا الرجل وشيماء 
في مقر الهيئة يعلو الصياح ويعلو الجلد 
شيماء تصيح وتفهم السالفة وهم امصدقينها وين حرمة مثلها تسوي زي كذا 
رجل الهيئة : لو سمحتي اختي ادري انك صادقة ادري ان هذا نذل وحقير استفزك وشفتي وش النهاية انتي عاقلة كيف خانتك حكمتك هنا انتي مالك شغل في الدعوة تدعين زي هذي الأشكال وان غازل مالك دخل فيهع تهدينه ضربيه فضحيه لكن لا تكلمينه لأنه ذئب وعرف كيف يلتف عليك الحين اختي عطينا عنوانك ورقم زوجك عشان تمشين 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*شيماء : زوجي لا زوجي لا الا بو خلي لو درا بروح فيها** 
رجل الهيئة :لازم يدري ويحطك بعيونك الثنتين لنك إمرأة تبي الخير لكن ئب مثل هذا ما يعرف غير المكر 
الرجل ينضرب بقوة يؤدبونه الهيئة والشرطة وراح يسجن بعدها 
كلم الشيخ إبراهيم وفهمه شي من السالفة 
جا إبراهيم وهو حاط عينه بالأرض فهمه الشيخ كل شي لكن إبراهيم نار بقلبه تشتعل وغضب ما راح يعدى ابد 
شيماء لو قالوا لها موتي تموت ولا تروح مع إبراهيم 
الشيخ : الحين تقدر تمشي انت وزوجتك الله يحفظكم 
طلع إبراهيم مع شيماء اركبوا السيارة ..صمت بالسيارة ماحد يتكلم لين اوصلوا البيت ماحد تكلم كل واحد ساكت كل واحد يعذب روحه بسكوته والكل ساكت الكل لاحظ هذا الشي من اول وصول شيماء وإبراهيم للبيت 
العنود : يمه وش فيك وش صاير ليه كذا راجعين وليه ابوي طلع بسرعة 
إبراهيم يسمع كلام بنته وكله حزن لا الم لا تحسر لا تحسف مايدري وش فيه لكن كل واحد منا يدري
إبراهيم : العنود جهزي اغراضكم بنمشي للأحساء الحين 
شيماء تناظر عين زوجها اول مرة تتلاقى لكن من تلاقت نزلت عينها لأنها عرفت أسئلة كثيرة في عيون إبراهيم 

.................................................. ..................................
قضت ليلة وما جاء خبر عن العيد الكل تجمع في الأحساء الكل فرحان غدا العيد الصغار فرحانين بهذي النعمة الربانية 
لكن الكبار اشك فيه منهم من هو فرحان وفيه من هو لو عليه الموت احسن وفيه من هم من هو متشوق وكلا على همه سرا 
جاء العيد حامل معاه امال جديدة وروح جديدة كل شي جديد الملابس جديدة النفوس جديدة حياة جديدة عام جديد 
الرجال ساروا للبيوت يعايدون عليهم والنساء كانوا ببيت الجوهرة مع بعض معايد وفرحة هذي كلها بالظاهر لكن الباطن غير كلا شايل بنفسه هم ولا وده يبوحه ويذي الناس فيه 
في الليل تجمع الكل ببيت الجوهرة كان فيه عشاء العيد 
موجودة العيلة كاملة عيلة عبدالعزيز
بيت خالد 
بيت إبراهيم 
بيت يوسف 
بيت عبدالوهاب
بيت ليلى 
بيت لينة 
الهنوف وابوها وامها 
نواف وامه 
الكل كان موجود وفرحان 
عبدالرحمن : عمر 
عمر : ................
عبدالرحمن : عمر كلمني 
عمر :ها وش فيك 
عبدالرحمن : انت الي وشفيك يا اخوي ساكت طول الوقت ولا تتلكم شكلك سرحان في شي ومهموم 
عمر : ليه عاجبك الكل طالعهم غير الي يتكلمون طالع الوجيه كلا زهقان ومتضايق شوف أبوك اولهم شوف يعقوب شوفني شوف روحك شوف عمي عبدالوهاب كلهم متضايقين وتبينا نفرح على ايش على دنيا زهق وملل 
عبدالرحمن : اول مرة اسمعك تقول كذا 
عمر : عبدالرحمن لو سمحت اسكت ترى الدنيا صاكة بوجهي حيل ومتضايق لو سمحت اسكت 
عبدالرحمن : ابشر يا اخوي حبيت افرج عنك(( بخاطره( وانا وش اسوي الحين جد انا متشوق ومهموم ابي اشوفها اكلمها اصفقها على موقفها معي بكلم العنود يمكن تفيد )))
عند النساء ءالحال ماهو مختلف كثير عن الرجال كل وحدة عندها همها مع انهم يبتسمون لكن ما يبون يحزنون الي قدامهم 
العنود : الو 
عبدالرحمن : هلا بأختي 
العنود : هلا فيك 
عبدالرحمن : انا كلي لأجل عينه انا كلي لأجل ليلة انا اموت للعنودتي انا اخضع لرغباتها 
العنود : وانا اقول وش كثر تدهن لي السير قولي وش تبي بسرعة تراني ما اعرف اكذب 
عبدالرحمن : عنود وش حالك 
العنود : مو كويس حالي ليه ما عايدت علي
عبدالرحمن : بس خلاص بعايد عليك وبعطيك اعيودتك ..وش اخبار المدام 
العنود : المدام جالسة تتسمع هذه جنبي 
نورة تقرص العنود 
العنود : ايييييييييي
عبدالرحمن : عساه اقرصتك 
العنود : ايه القطوة 
عبدالرحمن : تستاهلين وش دخلك بينا من تدخل فيما لا يعنيه لقي مالا يرضيه ,,عنود ابي اشوفك وابي اشوفها 
العنود : مستحيل 
نورة : ما عليك منها 
عبدالرحمن : سمعتي وش قالت اجل قولي لها يالجريئة 
نورة تسمع كلام عبدالرحمن : قولي له يالي ما تستحي 
عبدالرحمن : قولي لها يالي ماعندك دم 
نورة : قولي له اني بزنطه 
عبدالرحمن : قولي لها انا بصفعها كف
نورة : قولي له انا بذبحه 
عبدالرحمن : قولي لها انا بتغداء فيها قبل لا تتعشى فيني 
نورة : قولي له اني احبه 
عبدالرحمن : قولي لها اني اموت فيها 
العنود : خلصتوا الحين جد انكم ما تستحون ولا عندكم حياء المهم اشوفك ببيتنا الحين 
عبدالرحمن : والله 
العنود : ايه بسرعة روح 
عبدالرحمن : يا أحلى اخت بالدنيا سلام 
طلع عبدالرحمن ونقز لبيتهم بسرعة فرحان بيشوف نور اعيونه 
دخل عبدالرحمن بيتهم وهو جالس يحضر كلام لنورة مايعرف وش يقو لها 
عبدالرحمن : وش اسوي فيها اطقها على الحقران ولا احبها ولا ولا المهم انا مشتاق وعاشقها 
ادخلت العنود مع نورة اول ما دخلت العنود فتحت غطوتها اما نورة لا 
العنود : فيه حد عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : لا حياكم 
العنود : السلام عليكم 
عبدالرحمن :........................
نورة : السلام عليكم 
عبدالرحمن :.............................
العنود تكز عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : اهلين وعليكم السلام عنود ما احلاك عيونك حلوة كأنها عيون المها والريم ماله مثيل غيرك انتي يا ضياء العيون ونورها 
العنود :تسلم يا اخوي 
راحت تحب اخوها لقت انه يطالع نورة 
العنود : ايا جليل الحياء افكر الكلام لي افره حق بعض الناستعال قرب خلني احبك (تحب خد اخوها ) عيدك مبارك وايامك سعيدة 
عبدالرحمن : ..........................
قرب عبدالرحمن من العنود الي كانت بجنب نورة ورفع يده بيضرب نورة كف غمضت العنود عينها ونورة معها 
وبعد ثواني معدودة بطلوا اعيونهم ولقوا عبدالرحمن جالس على الأرض بركبة والركبة الثانية متسند عليها كأنها يقابل اميرة 
عبدالرحمن :
.. ابعتذر .. عن كل شي 
.. الا الهوى .. ما للهوى عندي عذر
.. ابعتذر .. عن أي شي 
.. الا الجراح .. ما للجراح الا الصبر
.. ان ضايقك اني على بابك أمر 
ليلة ألم ... اني على دربك مشيت عمري و أنا
.. قلبي القدم
.. ابعتذر .. ابعتذر .. كلي ندم
.. عن كل شي .. الا الهوى
.. ما للهوى عندي عذر
.. اتصدقي ... ماخترت أنا أحبك
.. ما احدٍ يحب اللي يــبــي
.. سكنتي جروحي غصب
.. يا حبي المر .. العذب
.. ليت الهوى و انتي .. كذب
.. كان اعتذر لك عن هواي
.. ما أقول أنا .. كوني معاي
.. ان ضايقك اني على بابك أمر 
ليلة ألم ... اني على دربك مشيت عمري و أنا
.. قلبي القدم
.. ابعتذر .. ابعتذر .. كلي ندم
.. عن كل شي .. الا الهوى
.. ما للهوى عندي عذر
.. الله كريم .. حبّك .. يكون
.. همّي القديم
.. و جرحي القديم
.. و الله عليم .. يا أحلى العيون
.. ان الفراق .. جزا الفراق
.. ابوعدك .. كان الطريق بـيـبـعدك
.. بامشي الطريق
.. و كان الجحود بـيـسـعدك
.. مالي رفيق
.. ابــجمعك أوراق السـنــيــن .. و أودّعك
.. كان الفراق اللي تــبـــيــن .. الله معك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*نورة افرحت بشعر عبدالرحمن لها والعنود**استانست لهم جد عاشقين لبعض لكن نورة من خلص بادرته بالرد على شعره*
*نورة** :*


*..* *في كل قصة حب أحلام ومدينة*
*..* *ليل ونخيل وهبوب*
*..* *لكل قصة حب**لو كانت حزينه*
*..* *أجمل ألوان الغروب*
*..* *ناظر ضيّ الحوانيت القديمه*
*..* *ونقش**أبواب البيوت*
*..* *كلها شعر ومواعيدٍ قديمه*
*..* *وصوت قلبـي اللي يموت .. وما**يموت*
*..* *لكل قصة حب عذال وحسود*
*..* *ليه تخدعنا الأماني والليالي السود** ..* *سود*
*..* *إشعل جمر العناد قربـ معاد أشوفك*
*..* *لا يفرقنا السواد*
*..* *ارسم**وجهي بكفوفك*
*..* *ولا تجرّحنا عيون الليل وحروف النميمه*
*ولا يعذبنا**السكوت*
*..* *إن عطشنا أو شربنا الدمع ديمه*
*للهوى بنحيا ونموت*
*..* *لكل قصة حب**أشواك و ورود*
*..* *وليه نصرخ من ألمها وكلها تنبت في عود*
*..* *ناظر هذا قمرنا لو**تغطيه الغيوم*
*..* *وناظر هذا شجرنا ومهما تحرقه السموم*
*..* *ولو تجرّحنا عيون**الليل وحروف النميمه*
*..* *ولو يعذّبنا السكوت*
*..* *إن عطشنا أو شربنا الدمع**ديمه*
*!!* *للهوى بنحيا ونموت*


*نورة : اعذرك يا عبدالرحمن خلاص قوم*
*تمد نورة يدها لعبدالرحمن وقام من وقته*
*العنود : اهههههههه وين بس الي يقول**لي مثلكم*
*عبدالرحمن : استحي على وجهك بعد تبين تسوين مثلنا*
*نورة : ايه**استحي ما عندك حيا ولا شيمة لأخوك*
*العنود : لا اجل امشي خلاص تايم اب*
*عبدالرحمن : لا صبروا وهذي اعيودتكم مني*
*اهدا لكل وحدة خمسمائة ريال*
*العنود : يعلني ما خلا منك يا اخوي*
*نورة : وانا وش تبيني اقول ولا وش تبي**عيودة*
*عبدالرحمن : لظى الشوق يكويني ويكفي شوفت عيونك النجلا*
*نورة اقفطت من**كلام عبدالرحمن*
*العنود : عشتوا توك تستحين*
*عبدالرحمن يضرب العنود براسها*
*وضحكت نورة على العنود*
*كملوا جلستهم فيها عبدالرحمن روى الظيم والكل فرح**بعدها ارجعوا لبيت الجوهرة*
*وكان الكل على نفس حالته متضايق*
*في هذي اللحظات**توصل سيارة التاكسي*
*وينزل منها شخصين ادخلوا بيت الجوهرة*
*البنت راحت للحريم**والرجال دخل عند الرجال*
*طق طق طق*
*الكل يناظر للباب والكل وقف مندهش مستغرب**فرحان المهم الكل ارتسمت على شفاته ابتسامة فرح*
*عند الحريم*
*الكل قايم الكل**ساكت الكل فرحان*
*قطع هالسكون تلولوش من الجوهرة*
*الجوهرة** :* *لولولولولولولششششششششششششش الف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد*
*الكل**راح يسلم عليها شيخة البنات الجازي*
*سارة : تلم بنتها فرحانة فيها كأنهم ينتظرون**قدومهم عشان يعيدون الكل فرحان وبكى الي بكى عائشة وغادة والجوهرة وسارة وشيماء طاب**خاطرها اشوي*
*المهم الكل فرحان*
*عند الرجال*
*الكل سلم على الوليد بعدها**ادخلوا الي يحلون على الحريم*
*طق طق طق طق*

*الجوهرة : ادخلوا حياكم تغطوا**يا بنات*
*يوسف لم بنته وحب راسها*
*سبحان الله شوفوا الشوق وش يسوي*
*شغلوا**لهم الطقاقات وجلسوا يرقصون ادخلوا الشباب يرقصون مع الرجال*
*الكل فرح لوصول**الجازي كأنها هي العيد مو العيد نفسه*
*عبدالرحمن سكر المسجل : لو سمحتوا بغيت**اشعر في نفسي شعور فرحة ودي اقوله فرحان لوصول الوليد وحرمه المصون الجازي ممكن**اشعر*
*خالد : ومين الي يقدر ما يسمع شعرك قل الي بخاطرك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن** :
**يا**ساعة الفرحه تشوقت للعيد** 
**عيد العيون وعيد قلب الصبابه** 
**رد الجمال لشوفتي يا**اتلع الجيد** 
**واسحب على حرفي لحون الربابه** 
**حرفي بصوتك يا اجمل الصوت تغريد** 
**يا رمز حبي هاك رمز الكتابه** 
**يا صبح عمر فيك للعمر تجديد** 
**وحبك يجدد كل**يوم شبابه** 
**للعين والقمرا وحسنك مواعيد**
**وليل الهوى شرع للأحباب بابه** 
**ياما**زعجت الصوت باسمك تراديد** 
**وياما نسيم الوجد يمك سرابه** 
**وياما تمنيتك على باقي**الغيد** 
**واقول مثلك يا غلا الروح ما به** 
**ابيك تهوى مثل ما اهواك وتزيد** 
**يا**من خفوق القلب حسنك غدا به** 
**يا قطرة الغيمه على يابس البيد** 
**رد الحياة لخافقي**يا ذهابه** 
**وسلامتكم** 
**الكل ومين قال سالم** 
**كملوا ليلتهم وبعدها الكل راح**لبيته** 
**في بيت إبراهيم** 
**إبراهيم :العنود حطي لي فراش مع اخوك عبدالرحمن** 
**العنود : وش فيها غرفتك** 
**إبراهيم : سمعتي وش قلت** 
**العنود : إنشاء الله** 
**راحت العنود للغرفة لقت امها تصيح وجالسة على السرير** 
**العنود : وش فيك امي** 
**شيماء : ما فيه شي وش فيك** 
**العنود : ابوي يقول احط له فراش عند عبدالرحمن** 
**شيماء : سوي الي يقوله ابوك** 
**خذت العنود فراش لأبوها وفرشته له عند**عبدالرحمن** 
**شيماء بخاطرها : يعني بتهجرني خلاص بتهجر مرتك انا استاهل الي يجينس**وينك يا يمه وينك*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو والله يعطيكي العافيه

ولو فيه بعض الأنتقادات لكن حلوه

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## علي البحراني

شكرا وبأنتظار الاجزاء القادمه...

تحياتي

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو بوفيصل ...


و


علي البحراني


ربي يعطيكم العافيه عالتواصل ....







صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الخامس والثلاثون*
*في ظلمة الليل وفي شدة البرد كانت تبكي بل تنتحب على ما فعلت وعلى ما صار امرها في تلك الزاوية تذكرت كم هي وحيدة في هذا العالم وحيدة ن دون ام واب تركوها ورحلوا حتى انهم لم يسألوا عنها يف وامها قد توفيت إثر عذاب لم تتحمله وبعدها اتى لها من يفرج كربها حبيبها لكن لم تصمد كثيرا وودعت الدنيا بأسرها وبكل من فيها لكنها لم تودع زوجها , زوجها عاد لها هي فقط لم يعد لغيرها لم يعد لولد او ابن لذا منذ ان توفيت رجل ولم يرد لأحد خبر عنه اكيد انه توفي لكن لماذا لم يسأل عن ابنته شيماء التي لم يبقى لها سوى خالتها الجوهرة وهاهي تبكي من جديد بعد ان اغدقت على الكل العطف والحب والشوق لهم لكن هي الأيام لن تبقى لأحد وهاهي تشرع في لعبتها مع شيماء من جديد ولعبة الدنيا في هذه المرة قاسية على شيماء بل اتوقع انها نهاية أي لعبة .
في ظلام الليل وفي تلك الغرفة التي جمعت أسعد زوجين في تلك الزاوية البعيدة يسمع صوت البكاء الذي يعلو وينخفض وهاهي الشهقات تزيد بل لا استطيع الوصف فكيف استحملت المكوث هنا في هذا الظلام الخوف متكئ في كل مكان في الغرفة وهي خائفة مرعوبة ولكنها تأبى ان تقوم من مكانها لما فعلت بحق زوجها إبراهيم ضوء القمر يعطي امانا قليل وتتسلط اضوائه على شيماء فنرى وجهها من بعد حلك الظلام فنرى وجه خائفا وخطين من الدموع تجري وهاهما عينتها تصور لنا ونحن نرى ماضي شيماء وهي صغيرة هاهي تتذكر كم كانوا يعاملونها بقسوة حتى اتتها خالتها الجوهرة وأخذتها من قوم ظالمين لم تدخل الرحمة في قلوبهم فاعتبروها عار عليهم طول السنين لأنها من ابنة مجنونة أنكروها من عائلتهم وفرحوا لنكرانها لكنها ترجع إليهم ميتة ومعها طفلتها التي من رؤوها وهم كارهون لها لأنهم يتذكرون كيف كانت قسوتهم على امها 
في ذلك النهار بل في الضحىوالشمس تحرق بلهيبها كل شيء يقع تحتها كانت شيماء تمسح فناء البيت ويأتيها خالها يعنفها على عدم الأتقان في العمل 
الخال: انتي وش تسوين ماتعرفين تمسحين الأرض زين اقلها وفي حق الأكل الي تاكلينها من دون دفع فلوس وفي شي قليل من الي انسويه لك (يرفسها ويمشي )
شيماء تبكي وهي تمسح الأرض فتأتيها جدتها ومن تراها على هذا الحال حتى تغضب 
الجدة : وش فيك تصيحين عشان تغسلين الأرض حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك ياني ابتليت فيك وش اسوي الحين حتى الغسيل تصيحين منه قومي يالله قومي (تسحبها من شعرها وتقذف بها إلى المطبخ او غرفة صغيرة يقال لها مطبخ ) قشري البصل ما بقى شي على صلاة الظهر والعيال بيجون ابيك اتخلصين منه بدري بعها تنظفين غرفة البنات فهمتي 
شيماء والعبرة بعينها ما راحت : فهمت يا جدتي 
الجدة : لا تقولين جدتي سمعتي لا تقولين 
تذهب الجدة وهي تخفي وجهها عن شيماء ,الجدة لا تحب سماع هذه الكلمة لأنها تذكرها بأبنتها التي ماتت ووصمتهم بعار هم من وضعوه لأنفسهم 
لم يبقى لشيماء أحد في الدنيا هاهي العنات تلاحقها اينما تذهب اينما تسير وفي تلك الليلة ابنة خال شيماء فقدت لعبتها التي اشتراها والدها لها فاتهمت شيماء
الأبنة وهي تبكي : يمه يمه لعبتي ماهي موجودة ما ادري وينها 
الم : دوريها في أي مكان يمكن طاحت عليك هنا ولا هنا 
الأبنة : لا يمه دورتها في كل مكان ما لقيتها اكيد هذي شيماء مرة شفتها تلعب فيها اكيد خبتها تب يتقهرني 
الأم بعصبية : شيموووه ما غيرها الخدامة هنا تلمس اغراضك اوريك فيها الحين 
قامت الأم من مكانها مسرعة وهي في غاية عصبيتها لا بل هب تريد ان تنتقم او تشفي قلها في طفلة لم يبلغ عمرها التاسعة 
كانت شيماء بالكنيف تغسله وتنظفه من القاذورات فلما رأتها الأم ابتعدت عنها فلم ترضى ان تلمسها وهي بهذه الحالة والقاذورات في ملابسها في كل مكان وفي يدها ولماذا تخافين منها لأنها تنظف قاذوراتك !!!!!!!!
الأم : راح اوريك يالنجسة جالسة بالكيف تتحامين فيه بس طلعي وانا اوريك شغلك 
شيماء لا تنطق ساكتة تعودت على هذا تعودت ان الكل ينهرها ويضربها فلم تبالي بشياء ابدا جلدها تعود على الضرب 
شيماء: تبنيي اطلع عشان تطقيني يالله بطلع بس وقفي
خرجت شيماء والأم تهرب منها وشيماء تدعوها لضربها والأم تهرب حتى دخل خالها فلما رأى ما تفعله شيماء وخوف زوجته انهال عليها ضربا حتى غابت عن الوعي
الخال: يالكلبة كذا تسوين في مرتي جد انك حقيرة وماتسوين شي
في هذه الأثناء دخلت الجوهرة التي كانت تقطن ببيت زوجها عبدالعزيز بعيد عن امها واخوانها فلما رأت ما يفعل بالبنت من ضرب طار عقلها بل اعتبرت نفسها ام لشيماء 
الجوهرة : انت ما تستحي تضرب بنت صغيرة وبنت اختك حسبي الله عليك حسبي الله عليك دنيا واخرة بتشوف عقوبتها يوم انت وزوجتك النجسة راح تشوفون عقوبتها ما في بقلبكم رحمة ذرة رحمة ما تخافون يصير لكم كذا بعجزكم في صغركم لا تخافون عذاب ربي جايكم جايكم 
هنا الجدة تخرج من غرفتها كانت تسمع الصوت بس كانت متعودة كانت تسمع أستغاثات شيماء لكنها تعودت لا يمكنها هي الي كانت تأمرهم بهذا 
الجدة : وش فيك داخلة علينا كذا اتصارخين صوتك اسمعوه كل الفريج 
الجوهرة : يمه شوفي وش سووو ببنت اختي شوفي البنت مغمى عليها 
الجدة : قبل لا تصارخين شوفي وش سوت 
الجوهرة : اقتلت حد ها هل اقتلت حد 
الكل ساكت وش اعظم شي تسويه بنت صغيرة وتاخذ هذا الجزاء
الجوهرة : اقول ان كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربا فشيمت اهل البيت الرقص
البنت بتكون عندي بريحكم منها وانتوا شوفوا لكم خادمة ثانية يا زبالة 
الكل ساكت الرد وش بيكون أي رد يسكت الجوهرة ما اتوقع فيه رد وهي الي شافت اختها وشافت بنت اختها يتعذبون من اقرب الناس لهم 
أخذت الجوهرة شيماء بعد ما رشت عليها ماء وصحت من غيبوبتها القصيرة خذتها لبيتها عند بو خالد زوجها الي كان ارحم من أي مخلوق شافته الجوهرة خلاها عنده رعاها خلاها حسبت بنته بل احسن من بنته فلك الفضل يا بو خالد لكون شيماء إلى الحين حية وبعافية 
كل هذي الأمور تمر على شيماء كأنها فلم يمر بحياتها بسرعة امسحت دمعتها
شيماء بخاطرها : اروح لأمي اشكي لها وش سوا فيني ولدها وش اتهمني فيه وينك يالجوهرة عني وينك حتى اليوم ودي اني قلت لك بس اللية عيد ولا حبيت اضايقك خليني بهمي لوحدي حتى انتي ليه تعرفين ما قصرتي معي والحين جا دوري اعرف اصرف شؤوني 
قامت شيماء من مكانها وغفت عينها على سريرها الي اصبحت فيه لوحدها بعد ما كانت مع ضياء عينها 
في اليوم التالي عند الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر كان الكل متجمع بيت الجوهرة غداء العيد هناك غداء ثاني يوم 
عند الرجال كان الكل متحلق حول الوليد يبون يعرفون وش سوى هناك بلندن وش جاب لهم هدايا 
ام اعند النساء نفس الحال كان الكل متجمع حول الجازي الي فرحانة كثير بأهلها كأنها ماشافتهم من سنين صج اسنين بعد ما شافت شي ما ينقال من وليد 
منيرة : وخروا عن شنتي وخروا خلوها لي لحالي زوجة ولدي الي بتجيب لنا احفادنا اول احفادنا من سلالة عبدالعزيز عمنا 
تقرب منيرة للجازي والجازي تبعد عنها اعرفت منيرة بشعور الجازي لذا قربتها لها بالغصب واحضنتها 
الجازي بخاطرها : اهههههه بديتي انتي الحين بعد ولدك الله يستر منك 
منيرة : الجازي من زمان عنك وش اخبارك وش سويتوا هناك 
الجازي كانت ساكتة ما تتكلم كأنها مندهشة او فرحانة الله اعلم لكنها كانت اتناظر جهة الباب تدرون مين جا مو الي في بالكم الي كانت داخلة هي شيماء من شافتها الجازي هدت منيرة وراحت لها فرحانة فيها ولمتها 
الجازي : وينك عنا عمتي ولا مو حلوة جلستنا 
شيماء كانت ساكتة طول الوقت كأنها كانت تصيج قبل اشوي لذا مانطقت غير بكلمة : لو ماولهت عليك بوله على مين 
هالكلمة رغم صغرها الا انها ريحت الجازي كثير
الجازي تساسر شيماء : يمه ودي اقول لك اشياء كثيرة بس ما فيه وقت ابي اجلس جنبك 
شيماء بخاطرها : اههههههه انا الي ودي حد يسمعني فيني كلام كثير ابي اقوله 
اظهرت شيماء ابتسامة خفيفة عن رضاها بدعوة الجازي : خلاص يمه في أي وقت ناديني واجيك نسولف لين تزهقين والحين روحي جنب حماتك وامك 
منيرة كان ودها تسوي شي لكن بخاطرها شي: وش فيها شيماء اكيد فيها شي ولا وجها المفروض ما يكون كذا لازم صار شي لها خلاها تصيح عساش في هذي الحالة وزيادة بس لازم اعرف من وين بعرف من وين العنود لا مستحيل تقول عبدالرحمن مستحيل خديجة ممكن ايه خديجة بس كيف اوصل لها لازم القى طريقة وما فيه غير الحنية والفلوس بس متى اروح لها الحين ولا بعدين بس اقول خلني اضرب شيماء بضربه ما راح تنساها 
قامت منيرة وهي تصطنع الأبتسامة والفررحة : هلا بشيماء هلا بأختي الي ما ولدتها امي (تلم شيماء )
الكل مستغرب الكل بمعنى كلمة الكل 
غادة : عائشة لحقي شوفي هناك 
عائشة : وشو 
غاة تأشر لعائشة وكانت عائشة تشرب كأس ماي 
عائشة : هاااااااااااااا (ويطيح كاس الماي من ايد عائشة ويتكسر على السيراميك )
الكل يناظر عائشة ماتدري وش تسوي انحرجت كثير 
منيرة تكسر حاجز الصمت : وش فيكم عادي تصير في احسن البيوت 
الكل رد ويناظر منيرة وشيماء
ليلى : يمه وش صاير الشمس اشرقت من الغرب ولا 
الجوهرة : ما أدري بس الله يستر 
شيماء : هلا فيك يا منيرة (بخاطرها الله يستر ما وراك تهلي ولا خير بس حالتي ماتسمح اني اتناقش وياك ولا اتناجر) كيف حالك بخير المفروض كذا احنا من زمان 
منيرة : أي والله يا خيتي جا العيد وحسيت اني غلطت عليك كثير بس خلاص سامحيني 
شيماء : ما زعلت منك يوم الا وسامحتك على طول بعده 
منيرة وشيماء يتعانقون 
العنود : نورة وش صاير امك وش فيها 
نورة : ليه يالعنود تقولين كذا 
العنود : اسفة نورة بس انتي عارفة 
نورة : العنود ما أدري وش صاير بس خايفة كثير حلو انهم يتصالحون بس خايفة 
العنود : إن شاء الله خير
كملوا العيلة لمتهم وفرحهم مع بعض فرحانين بالعيد هو يوم يفرحون فيه وينسون الهم والتعب 
في الجهة الثانية كانت هاجر مع حفيدها يزورون الجيران من جارة لجارة وفي الطريق 
ناصر: يمه زهقت ابي اروح للملاهي كل انروح بيت الجيران تعبت وكل وحدة تجلس تحب فيني كانها من زمان ما شافت ولد 
هاجر : عيب ياولدي والملاهي لا حقين عليها بيجي يعقوب ولا ياسمين مع العنود يودونك 
ناصر : يمه ابي اكلمهم بس اشوي ابي اعايد عليهم 
هاجر : كيف انكلمهم 
ناصر : اممممممممممم بالتليفون 
هاجر : بسم الله عليك يا وليدي جد ذكي بس من وين لنا تليفون 
ناصر : الكبينة للتليفون قريبة جنبنة نروح لها انكلمهم هناك 
هاجر : خلاص انلكمهم بس مو الحين 
ناصر : اهم شي انكلمهم ونعايد عليهم 
هاجر : خلاص حبيب انكلمهم بس في الليل الحين تعبت انا من المشي خلنا نروح للبيت ناكل لنا أي شي
ناصر : يله
.................................................. ..........*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*في الليل في المزرعة كان التجمع كان الرجال والنساء جالسين مع بعض بس منفصلين امسوي خالد حفلة صغيرة لرجعة الوليد والجازي** 
كانت منيرة ما هي موجودة جنبهم بعيدةعنهم وين كانت كانت بالمطبخ تكلم خديجة 
منيرة : اهلين خديجة عيد مبارك 
خديجة مستغربة ولا ردت عليها 
منيرة : خديجة انا في كلام انتي ليه ما في يرد على انا 
خديجة : انت في قول حق انا عيد مبارك انت ما فيه حرارة ما فيه سخونة 
منيرة ك السخون ة فيك انتي وش جيبني لك بس الحاجة 
منيرة : لا حبيبتي انت ما في مسلم انت انسان لازم انا في يسوي حق انت عيودة والحي انا مع ماما انت كويس كثير

خديجة : انا في شوف اليوم انت في يحب ماما شيماء
منيرة : الحمدلله شفتيني انزين يعني انا في كويس وانت خذ هذا فلوس حق نات عيودة خذي هذي خمسين ريال (تمد الفلوس لخديجة خديجة خذت الفلوس )
خديجة : شكرا ماما انت واجد كويس
((نصابة )
منيرة : خديجة تعال اشوي هنا قريب
خديجة : نعم ماما
منيرة : كل العالم عندك ماما سمعيني ماما شيماء واجد زعلان انا مافي معلوم ليه انا يبي يساعد هو انا في شوف شيماء يصيح ما يدري ليه ((تبكي منيرة دموع التامسيح لتوهم خديجة انها متأثرة بشيماء))
خديجة : حتى انا في صيح عشان ماما شيماء هو بعد ما يجب في يوم قبل عيد بيت هو زعلان وباب ما في كلام شيماء بتاتا هو في زعلان مع شيماء كثير حتى هو يصارخ على عبدالرحمن والعنود وشيماء ان امافي معلوم ليه 
منيرة بخاطرها : كانوا بره وجاووا زعلانين ليه وش صاير يعني حتى ابراهيم فيه شي بس كيف بعرف وش السالفة ........................لقيتها 
اطلعت منيرة من المطبخ وبالحض لقت غبراهيم جالس لحاله بعيد في اخر المزرعة تسللت له عسى ما احد يشوفها 
منيرة : إبراهيم 
إبراهيم : هلا مين 
منيرة : انا اختك منيرة 
ابرهيم : هلا منيرة كل عام وانتي بخير وش فيك 
منيرة : كذا يا ابراهيم تسوي في شيماء حتى لو سووت الي سوت ما تستاهل هي كذا نسيت الي سوته عشانك وهي من دون ام ولا ابو ولا تفرعنت عليها عشانها من دون ظهر ليه كذا اتسوي باوخيتي 

ابراهيم حمق وعصب: مين قالك انتي ان انا الغلطان ها 
منيرة خافت : ما احد قال يشيماء هي الي قالت السالفة 
ابراهيم : وش قالت لك 
منيرة : لا يا اخوي مو مهم وش قالت لي المهم انت احسن تعالمك معها 
ابراهيم : قولي وش قالت لك لأوريك شي ما شفتيه 
منيرة : بقول لك بس انت اول قول لي وش صار بعدها بقول لك كل الي قالته لك وانت احكم 
صدق ابراهيم كلام منيرة وبداء بسرد القصة لمنيرة ال يكل ماتسمع شي تفرح وتستانس وتتشقق فرح اخيرا لقت شي على شيماء 
في هذي الأثناء كان جوال العنود يدق 
الجازي : حبيبتي العنود جوالك 
العنود : ها إن شاء الله برد 
شافت العنود الرقم واطلعت على الفورمن المكان الي تقام فيه الحفلة 
كانت فيه عيون اتلاحق العنود من اطلعت وده يطلع لكن كيف وهي كذا معه 
عبدالرحمن : يعقوب وش فيك 
يعقوب : ها ما فيني شي انت وش فيك كذا اتخرعني 

لينة : احم احم لو سمحتوا ممكن كلكم تسكتون 
خالد : مين عطاك الأذن تتكلمين الحين 
لينة ::زوجي فيصل عطاني الأذن 
خالد : الله الله زوجك ها واول اخواني تتحامين بزوجك 
فيصل : يا بو وليد خذ راحتك مالي دخل فيها 
لينة : الحين مالي دخل فيها اوريك في البيت 
الكل يضحك 
عبدالرحمن : اووووووووووووووه الله يعينك يا بو الا جد ابو ايش انت 
فيصل : الي تامر فيه انت بس قل 
عبدالرحمن : ابو حسام ولا ابو جاسم 
لينة : لا هذا ولا هذا خلوني اتكلم 
خالد : تفضلي
لينة : عندي لكم خبر بيفرحكم 
الجوهرة : خلي يا بنيتي وش فيك تراك تعبتينا ننطرك 
لينة : انا (تأشر على بطنها ) انا بصير ام وهذا الي بوريه في البيت بيصير اب 
الكل فرح واولهم فيصل 
الكل يبارك لفيصل الي ما كان يدري 
فيصل : من جدك تتكلمين بصير اب بيكون عندي ملاك منك انتي 
قام فيصل وحضن زوجته قدام الكل 
خالد : احم احم 
فيصل : وش تبي كيفي زوجتي بفلوسي حلالي 
خالد : الحين كيفك بس خلاص فيه عزاب
فيصل : أي والله بالبيت انكمل 
الكل ضحك 

العنود : هلا بناصر هلا بحياتي من زمان عنك بس اوعدك بوديك الملاهي زي ما وعدناك انا وعمتك يا سمين 
ناصر : وعد متى 
العنود : بأقرب وقت اجي فيه الظهران بجيك 
ناصر: اممممممممممه شكرا لك 
العنود : لا شكر على واجب والحين تبي شي 
ناصر : لا شكر 
العنود : انتبه لجدتك ولا تزعجها 
ناصر : إن شاء الله مع السلامة 
العنود : مع السلامة 
راحت العنود لمكان التجمع الي كانوا فيه وارتسمت على شفايفها ابتسامة ليه ماتدري س كان الكل فرحان 
شيماء يدق جوالها ترد عليه 
خليل : السلام عليكم 
شيماء من اسمعت صوت ولدها صاحت 
خليل : امي ترا بصك يمه ما ابي احد يصيح ردي علي 
شيماء : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك يمه 
العنود تشوف امها تصيح وتكلم 
العنود : يمه مين 
شيماء : هذا خلف اهلك كلهم خليل 
العنود فرحانة وتناقز : يمه ابي اكلمه ابي اكلمه 
الكل يشوف شيماء والعنود مستغرب تسرب خبر خليل انه الي يكلم الكل تجمع على شيماء يبي يعرف و شصاير 
شيماء : هذا اهلك كلهم جنبي وحولي يسمعونك تكلم 
خليل : حاطه على السبيكر 
شيماء : ايه 
خليل : ها ياهي فشله المهم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
عبدالرحمن :يالقاطع وينك 
يعقوب : عيدك مبارك خلول 
العنود : خليل كل عام وانت بخير
خليل : والله ما ادر يوش اقول ابكي ولا افرح تراني فرحان فيكم كثير عسى ربي يجمعكم على الخير وتكون كل ايامكم سعيدة وش اخبارك جدتي
الجوهرة : توك تفتكرني 
خليل: انتي الغالية ام لغالي ما عمري نسيتك ولا احد منكم نسيته 
الجوهرة : انا بخير بس يا وليدي طولت الغيبة 
خليل : هانت جديدة ماراح اطول باقي لي فصلين واجيكم دكتور وانتوا صفوا سر ترا الكشف لأول مرة مجاني 
في قسم اخر كانت فيه وحدة تسمع الكلام بس مو بأذنها لا بقلبه تحس كل كلمة لها هي وحدها لها هي الجازي

شيماء كها يمه بغيت شي بعد 
خليل : ايه طفي السبيكر وابي اكلمك 
شيماء : سلم عليهم انزين 
خليل : في امان الله كلكم وتراني مشتاق مشتاق مشتاق مع السلامة 
شيماء : سم وش فيك 
خليل : يمه صدقيني وش فيك 
شيماء : مافيني شي انت وش فيك 
خليل: يمه احس ان قلبي يعورني من كم يوم اكيد فيك شي 
شيماء : سلامة قلبك ما فيني الا العافية انت اهم شي ارجع لي بسرعة ابيك قربي
خليل : يمه وش اخبارها 
شيماء تناظر الجازي 
الجزاي اعرفت ان خليل يتكلم عنها وأشرت لشيماء بضحكة خفيفة
شيماء : الجازي بخير بعيدة عني بس تبتسم*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*خليل : والله يمه هي بخير**وفرحانة** 
**شيماء : ايه ياوليد وانت فكر خلاص بغيرها هي مع زوجها الحين مو لك** 
**خليل : لا يا يمه بعدها ما فيه حد بحيه اهم شي هي مستانسة وفرحانة يكفيني هذ**عشان افرح والحين انتي اهتمي بنفسك وبأخواني و أبوي ما أوصيك عليه** 
**شيماء وغصة**تجيها : إن شاء الله ياوليد وسلم على ربعك كلهم خلاص** 
**خليل : بشري يالغالية مع**السلامة** 

**يعقوب يجيه اتصال ويقوم من مكانه** 
**العنود : بخاطرها : اكيد هذي**حنين روح لها روح** 
**يعقوب يشوف العنود وهي اطالعه فهم وش تفكر فيه بس كيف يفهمها**والي تكلمه هي هاجر ومستحيل يقول لها أي شي**
......................
**منيرة** :* *اجل كذا السالفة لا يا اخوي كل الي قلته عكس الي قالتي المهم طلعت انت الغلطان**بنظري يوم قالت لي ليه كذ يا شيماء ليه** 
**ابراهيم كانه يشوف الشياطين قدامه يبي**يسوي شي لشيماء والحين بعد تتكلم عنه قدام منيرة وبشي شين** 
**قام ابراهيم من مكانه**وراح لمكان التجمع شاف شيماء جالسة جنب الجازي يتكلمون** 
**ابراهيم بصوت عالي** :* *قومي عنها انتي الحين** 
**الجازي تقوم خايفة ماتدري وش صاير**
**مسك ابراهيم يد**شيماء بقوة وجرها معه يبي يطلعها برا** 
**شيماء تدفع ابراهيم وتفك يدها** 
**ابراهيم**من دون وعي يضرب شيماء كف**
**هنا الكل سكت من بعد هذا المشهد الكل كره ابراهيم**بلحظتها الكل اشفق على شيماء** 
**الجوهرة اول من قام : كسر في يدك ليه تضرب بنتي**ها**
**شيماء جالسة على الأرض تصيح والعنود جاتها بسرعة تواسيها وتلمها** 
**ابراهيم** :* *سألوها وش سوت سألوها كيف خلت راسي بالتراب واخر شي تتقول علي كلام تبي تبري**نفسها من السالفة تصير هي الصح لكن لا هي نجسة** 
**الجوهرة : انت النجس اطلع برا**المزرعة** 
**طلع ابراهيم بسرعة وركب سيارته** 
**شيماء : يمه عبدالرحمن الحق ابوك**لحقه بسرعة لا يصير له شي**
**الجوهرة : خليه في العنة تلعنه الي يمد ايده عليك**اقصها لك**
**منيرة تدش عليهم وكأنها منتصرة انتصار كبير**
**منيرة : يمه انتي لو**تدري وش سوت هذي كان تفلتوا بوجها** 
**عبدالرحمن : انتي سكتي ومالك دخل في امي**سمعتي لا يصير شي عمركم كلكم ما شفتوه** 
**هنا الكل خذته عزة نفس** 
**منيرة : يمه**هذي امصاحبة رجال وصادوها الهيئة وابراهيم هو الي فكها منهم بعد ما صار وجهه**بالتراب هذي المفروض تدفنونها بالحيا ذلتكم وخلتكم كلمة عند الي يسوى والي ما يسوى** 

**شيماء بصوت عالي : بس بس كافي عذاب كافي لأن امي مو هنا تستفردون فيني وينك**يا يمه يماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه**
**اطلعت شيماء مسرعة لخارج**المزرعة** 
**لكن عبدالرحمن قبل لا يطلع قال كلمته** 
**عبدالرحمن يصارخ : العنود**جمانة خديجة طلعوا وانتوا يالكلاب اقسم بالله لو حد تقول على امي شي شوفوا وش**بيجيكم لا قربكم ولا نسبكم يشرفنا سمعتوا سمعتوا** 
**طلع عبدالرحمن والكل متفاجئ**بالي صار كل الي صار بظرف ساعة لكنه خرب عمران كبير بينهم انتهى الوصال بينهم من**بعد كلمة عبدالرحمن الل راح لحال سبيله لكن الجرح لازال في القلب ينزف** 

*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو واله يعطيكي العافيه

ولا تطولين علينا بالتكمله

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

هلا بوفيصل


تسلم عالتواصل


ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه ....






صمتـ الجروح .........

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء السادس والثلاثون*
*تمضي دوارة الزمن بسرعة فائقة لا تجاريها سرعة ولا تنوي أي الة ان تسابقها الكل يمضي في حياته الكل منشغل بها وإن أتيت تسأله ماذا عملت يقول لم أعمل أي شيء فقط كنت أعمل الأساسيات في حياتي وليتني وفيت كل أساسياتي اااااااااااااهه لم أعلم ان العمر يمضي كنا قبل زمن ليس بالبعيد كأنه أمس نلعب ونلهو والأن على أعتاقنا أسرة وأبناء وزوجة وعمل وأعمال لا العم كيف أصبح كل هذا كأنه بين يوم وليلة هذا كلام كل البشر لكن هي ماذا تقول هل الزمن يمضي بسرعة معها أم انها كرهت الثواني التي لا تمضي وكأنها عقود من الزمن تمضي في كل ثانية لماذا هي كذلك وغيرها لا يأبه للزمن وماذا به لماذا هي كذلك تعد الثواني قبل الدقائق وغيرها لا يعلم هل مضى اليوم او لا لماذا هي بالذات الباب مغلق والطرقات عليه تزداد ويعلو الصوت بعد كل طرقة لكن لا مجيب هل هي ميتة ام انها في عالم احلام اليقظة هل هي تسمع ام انها لا تريد ان تسمع المكان حولها مغبر في كل رقعة منه بقعة وفي كل مكان منه رائح يكرهها الحيوان قبل الأنسان هل هذا عذاب ام انه عقاب وممن هل من العالم ام من نفسها لا احد يعلم غيرها .
العنود والدموع تنهمر على وجنتيها وهي مستندة على الباب بظهرا في الأرض :يمه ارجوك فتحي ,يمه ابي اشوفك بس ابي اعرف انك حية ردي علي قولي أي شي انتي ما تعذبين روحك بس انتي تقليني هنا ألف مرة يمه كلمة بس سلام راح يكفيني لسنين امي خلاص ابوي نسى كل شي وسامحك وقال انك ما غلطتي يمه خلاص فتحي نب ينرجع مثل قبل عيلة وحدة متماسكين نحب بعض كل واحد ان تألم اخوه كأنه هو الي متألم ,يمه ماتبين اتزوجيني ماتبين تفرحين فيني انا بنتك العنود سرك الي ما انفتح لأحد طول عمره يمه اختي جمانة اضعفت ووجها شاحب يمه لا تخافين علي خافي على اختي خافي على اخوي عبدالرحمن وراه مستقبل كبير لازم تطلعين لازم 
تضرب العنود الباب من جديد وبكل عزم وإرادة متيقنة ان امها حية ما ماتت
يمكن كلامها صح هي حية كجسد لكن كروح هل هي حية 
مستلقية على الأرض كأنها ميتة هذا حالها من زمن غرفة مظلمة مافيها أي شعاع قمر او شمس كتمة كأنها مقبرة أحياء الريحة نتنة حتى هي سلمت انها ميتة ان كان فيه قضاء حاجة لها ففي مكانها وان كانت تي ماء ولا اكل تقسي على روحها عشان تموت ماودها تنتحر بيدها ودها تموت بالجوع وبالألم النفسي , شعرها ما يجعل لك توصف وجهها لأنه لا يظهر أي شيء من وجهها أي شخص راح يخاف منها ,لكن ليه كل هذا فيه حد يستاهل اني اعذب روحي كذا لأجله هل الزوج يستاهل اضحي له طول عمري وأخر شي يقدفني في أعز ما املك شرفي ما ادري هل يجوز هذا ولا نحن في عالم الغاب القوي يأكل الضعيف .
خديجة بصوت مرتفع يتزايد بعد كل ثانية : عنود عنود 
العنود تسمع الصوت وتفز من مكانها متخرعة تتبع الصوت وين مكانه لقته في غرفتها ولقت جمانة تهذي بصوت ضعيف :يمه .....يمه .......يمه
العنود : يا عيون امك جمانة وش فيك ردي علي انا اختك العنود 
جمانة : عنود ابي امي ابي اشوفها من زمان ما شفتها ناديها 
العنود : بناديها بس انتي شربي كاس الماي هذا 
اتقدم العنود كاس الماي لأختها لكن جمانة ترمي بالكاس 
العنود تلمس جبين اختها : خديجة كلمي بابا بسرعة كلمي عبدالرحمن أي احد بسرعة 
خديجة : زين ماما زين 
جمانة : عنود روحي نادي ماما ابيها 
عنود : ماما تعبانة الحين بتجيك في الليل 
تذرف جمانة دموعها : عنود خلاص خليها هي تعبانة صح بس قولي لها اني احبها واجد وقولي لها لا تنساني ابد ولاتزعل خلاص لن الدنيا قصيرة وانا بشوفها بالجنة 
العنود تبكي : ماما لا تقولين كذا انتي بتروحين المستشفى الحين صبري اشوي 

جمانة : عنود نادي ماما
قامت العنود بسرعة تبي اتنادي امها 
تطق العنود الباب وكلها خيبة امل عارفه ان امها 
العنود بصوت يجهش بالبكاء : يمه لحقي علي يمه جمانة ما ادر يوش فيها تهذي تقول اسمك وتقول سلمي على امي يمه يمــــــــــــــــــه جمانة تموت 
هنا صوت العنود وصل لشيماء كأن قلبها قام ينبض من جديد لكن على امر يعيد سكوت القلب تارة اخرى 
شيماء بصوت ضعيف وترجي يمه جمانة بنتي 
تزحف شيماء إلى الباب بما اوتيت من قوة باقية فيها وتتعلق على الكالون وتفتح الباب 
العنود تسمع صوت من وراء الباب تسمع صوت تعلق بالباب تسمع صوت القفل يفتح كأنه صوت مولود جديد تقوم من مكانه وتفتح الباب شافت امها شافت نظر عينها قدامها من بعد ايام واسابيع 
العنود : يمه جمانة يمه لحقي عليها 
شيماء تستند على العنود وبعدها مشوا بأقصى سرعة لهم لغرفة العنود 
كانت جمانة نظراتها متجهه للباب كأنها تنتظر حد يدخل عليها مستنيته من زمن طويل , ابتسمت وارتسمت حمرة على خدها لما شافت قبلة امها عليها ظلت فاتحه عينه تنظر لأمها كأنها تبي تملي ظماها بسبب فقدها لأمها من زمن 
العنود تشوف اختها وفرحتها افرحت لها لا بل ابتسمت حتى هي اما شيماء اول ما سوت امسحت دموع بنتها 
شيماء : ماما ليش تصيحين لا تصيحين انا هنا حبيبتي جيتك بس عشانك ماما لا تقولين مرة ثانية كذا 
فيه من سكت شيماء عن الكلام واغلق فمها 
شيماء : تبي تعرف مين الي حاط ايده على فمها لقت ان جمانة هي الي حاطه ايدها الصغيرة 
جمانة : ماما انتي تحبين انا ادري تحبيني اكثر من العنود يمكن تحبينها اكثر مني بس انا احبك اكثر منها ماما انا احبك وما ابيك تصيرين كذا ماما وعديني انك خلاص بترجعين مثل قبل يمكن ما اشوفك مثل قبل بس وعديني انا كنت ابي اشوفك انتي اخر وحدة في حياتي كنت ابي تكون اخر شي بحياتي انتي مو ربي يوم القيامة يبعثنا على اخر عمل انسويه خلاص ابيك جنبي هناك لا تهديني اخاف لوحدي اما هنا خلاص ماني خايفة لأني بروح لربي
تو شيماء بتنطق ردت جمانة وحطت ايدها على فم امها 
جمانة : ماما قولي لي بس كلمة احبك 
شيماء والألم واضح بوجها بسبب كلام بنتها : يمه لا تظنين اني ما احبك انا احبك انتي كل هلي وناسي انتي اغلى من جميع البشر 
العنود يرتفع صوتها بالبكاء لما شافت دمعة من عين اختها اطلعت بسرعة وتعبر وجنتيها لرقبتها شافت ابتسامة تعلو شفاه اختها شافت ايد اختها تطيح من فم امها
العنود : يمه لا جمانة ما ماتت يمه اختي ماماتت اختي حية صح يمه يمه جمانة تبتسم شوفيها تبتسم لك شفتي دمعتها هي حية عينها مفتوحة يمه خليها اتكلمك يمه خليها اتكلمك ()نزل العنود وتهز جسم اختها () جمانة قومي جمانة قومي بلعب وياك من زمان ما لعبنا قومي انا وعدتك اشتري لك هدية النجاح قومي ضربيني مو انتي تبين تضربيني لأني نسيتك ونسيت روحي قومي ضربيني عادي انا اختك الصغيرة قومي ضربيني ((العنود تضرب اختها تبيها تقوم )
شيماء : فهمتي ماما انا احبك ولما يجي يوم لاقيامة بكون معك بتكون أي تمسك ايدك خلاص الحين انتي روحي لربي بيعاملك احسن منا وانا لا تخافين علي بجيك بسرعة تطمني ماما ما راح اخليك لوحدك ((شيماء اتغمض عين بنتها )) مع السلامة حبيبتي ارتحتي من الدنيا وما فيها ربي استجب دعاي ربي خذ روحي ربي خذ روحي خلاص ما اقدر اجس هنا من دون جمانة 
العنود تمسك رجل امها : لا يمه لا تخليني لوحدي ان كنتي بتروحين مع جمانة خذيني معاكم ما ابي اجلس هنا ابيك انتي واختي يمه عفية لا تروحين وتخليني 
شيما: انتي عندك ابوك واخوك اهتمي فيهم وباقي خليل ان جاء خبريه اني احبه خبريه انيي كنت انتظره علىطول انتظر طلته علي فجأة مثل غيابه فجأة قولي له يعتني فيك انتي وعبدالرحمن ويحطكم بعيونه سمعتي انا ما اقدر اخلي جمانة لوحدها 
العنود : يمه نسيتي جمانة وش قالت قالت لك رجعي مثل قبل يمه هذي وصيتي اختي تبيك ترجعين مثل قبل لا تردينها عفية يمه جمانة ما راح ترتاح ان جلستي مثل ما انتي يمه رجعي لنا وجمانة معانا ماهي رايحة روحها هنا في غرفتي راح العب معها هنا واشتري لها الهداية 
شيماء هنا تفجرت بئور مدامعها توها تعرف ان جمانة ماتت 
شيماء ونحيبها يسمعه كل مخلوق في بيتهم وبيت الجيران : جمانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة لا يمه خليك هنا برجع لكم مثل قبل بس رجعي رجعي لو اشوي ابي اقول لك انك اغلى وحدة بقلبي 
عبدالرحمن كان واقف عند الباب ماهو امصدق الي يصير الكل يصيح حول السرير ما يدري وش صاير 
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : امي اطلعت الحمدلله ربي لك الحمد اكيد يصيحون عشان ردتها لنا بس مين وش فيها جمانة نايمة جد نومها ثقيل إلى الحين ما قامت وشافت امي وينكم من زمان ولمتكم وينكم ربي لك الحمد 
شيماء تلتفت ولقت ولدها عند الباب واقف يبتسم لهم تناديه كأنه في عالم ثاني تبي تنتشله منه وتقول بأعلى صوتها : عبدالرحمن جمانة ...................................جمانة ماتت 
خر عبدالرحمن على الأرض وبسمته اختفت تدريجيا وعيونه امتلت بالدموع وبعدها فجر كل سكوته بالبكاء

.................................................. ..................

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*في أخر يوم من العزاء كان الكل حزين ماحد توقع هذا يصير ماحد توقع ان الأجل ياخذ طفلة صغيرة رغم ان فيه كثير قبلها في عمر الخمسين ماحد توقع ان الأجل يختارها وهي بريئة رغم ان فيه كثير ظلام ما حد توقع ان الأجل ياخذها مع ان فيه كثير قبلها تمنوا يموتون بأي طريقة وش معنى هي دون غيرها ربي انت اعلم بكل شيء وبكل حكمة في كل وقت** 

يعقوب يمسك يد عبدالرحمن : عبدالرحمن كافي خاف على روحك لو اختك حية ماراح ترضى هذا يصير لو هي حية كان قالت لك قوم مشني ودني ملاهي لو هي حية كان امسحت دمعتك وواستك ليه تسوي لها كذا الحين 
عبدالرحمن كأن الشياطين قدامه كلهم كل ما يسمع كلمة يحس ان الشيطان هو الي يكلمه 
الشيطان : ما عليك منهم أسألهم لولا الي صار هل اختك بتمكوت كانت أسئلهم مين السبب في الي صار هل هي اختك هل هي امك أسئلهم وقول لهم انهم هم الي موتوا اختك موتهم مثل ما موتوا اختك اقتل طكل شخص كان سبب في الي صار لكم 
عبدالرحمن يسمع صوت يطلع من يعقوب لكنه صوت بغيض يدبلج من الشيطان وصوت يعقوب يمنع من الشيطان انه يوصل لعبدالرحمن
عبدالرحمن يفك ايده من يعقوب ويقوم في وسط المجلس ويقول بأعلى صوته وش تبون جايين هنا وش تبون اختي وماتت ما تبي منكم شي المفروض انتوا الي تموتون هي ما اشبعت من الدنيا كثركم كلكم قذرين وسخين فيكم حقد تملي اقلوبكم الغيرة والحسد انتوا احقر ناس شفتهم متكبيرن ما ادري على ايش وهذا في الأخير يبي يواسيني بكم كلمة يفكر اح انسى وش سويتوا فينا يفكر اراح اسامحكم لكم جملة صفها له زمن وجاء يتأتئ فيها لا ماني مسامحكم انتوا ناس مافي قلوبكم رحمة ربي يدخلكم نار جهنم ولا يطلعكم منها ابد (طرااااااااااااااااااااااااخ صوت كف جامد على خد عبدالرحمن ) 
قام الكل يبي يمسك ابراهيم عن ولده 
عبدالرحمن : تطقني منو انت عشان تطقني (يرفع عبدالرحمن ايده ويوجه اصبعه باتجاه ابوه ) والي خلقني وخلقك لو مديت ايدك مر ثانية ماراح تشوفها طقيت امي ورضيت لك ولازلت تتكبر والله لخلي هالتكبر يزول 
عبدالرحمن انطلق لكل واحد شافه جنبه ويجره لخارج المجلس يطردهم كلهم من يروح لواحد يشوف الي جنبه جالس فيروح له وهذي هي حالته والكل ما يقدر يسوي له شي سمع صوت صياح الحريم طلع عليهم وفتح الباب عليهم : يا كذابين ولا وحدة فيكم صادقة قوموا روحوا لعيالكم قبل لا تصيحون عليهم بسببي قوموا قومـــــــــــــــــــــــــوا (طاح عبدالرحمن )
الكل يشاهده كأنه توقف الزمن حتى النفس قامت لينة له لكن ياليتها ما قامت من حركته دزها بقوة وطاحت وفر من مكانه لبرا البيت 
لينة تصيح : مسكوه...........وقفوه لا يروح مكان ما تسمعون كل واحد واقف هنا روحوا له عبدالرحمن وقف ان عمتك لينة تعال سو الي تبي فيني مو الي فيني اغلى منك انتولدي وصديقي وحبيبي ارجع يا حمار انت وياه روحوا جيبوه وش فيكم واقفين 
الكل رجع للمجلس ولا واحد طيب خاطر لينة وراح لعبدالرحمن 
الكل رجع للبكاء 
نورة تحترق من الداخل عبدالرحمن حالته سيئة وش تقدر اتسوي 
لكنها قامت وراه على طول يمكن اتلاقي حل 
الكل شافها وهي طالعة ما احد كلمها حتى امها 
اطعلت تبي أي سيارة أي تاكسي لقت السايق صارخت عليه :: سالم شغل السيارة بسرعة نبي نلحق عبدالرحمن 
شغل السايق السيارة والحقوا عبدالرحمن 
السايق : ماما وين عبدالرحمن ما فيه احد هو بسرعة يمشي 
نورة اتصارخ : الطريق هذا وين يودي 
السايق : يمكن يودي بحر 
نورة : روح للبحر بسرعة 
انطلقوا للبحر وفعلا كان عبدالرحمن هناك سبحان الله كأن البحر يتلقى هموم البشر ولا يرد حد أي واحد يجيه يرحب فيه بصوت موجه ويوق له قول الي عند كلي أذان صاغية لك بس لا تترجى مني جواب بس بسمعك 
عبدالرحمن بصوت يبكي وبلحن يشدي:
أنا كلي لجل ليلة 
انا كلي لجل عينه 
اذوق الهم وأذرف الدمع 
واقول الله الله
انا كلي لأجل أختي 
أنا كلي لجل جمانة 
أتحرى لقيا على أرضي 
واقول الله الله 
انا من لي بعدك انتي 
مين الي بيصبح بوجهي 
مين الي يعطف علي 
مين الي بيكشر بوجهي 
مين الي بيرسم علامات الحزن 
لما ارد له أي طلب 
ان امن لي سوى ليلة 
انا كلي لجل عينه 
أتعب جسمي 
لأجل افرح ببسمة من شفاته 
بعد هذا قولي انتي 
وش فايدة حياة من دونك 
بعد هذا قولي انتي 
وين الروح في بيتنا 
انا بعت الكل واشتريتك انتي 
ماني طماع 
ابي ليلة 
اقول لك وش الي بخاطري وبعدها قابل اعيش الدنيا من دونك 
تذكر عبدالرحمن ذيك الصورة الي خذت أحسن صورة في عامها 
صورة الطير الي ينتحب ويقول بأعلى صوته لالالالالالالالالالالالالا لفقد حبيبه 




هنا نورة شافت سيارة عبدالرحمن في منطقة معزولة في البحر 
وقفت السيارة وانزلت نورة لف عبدالرحمن وجهه ولقاها نورة ماشاف وجهها لكن هي نورة 
عبدالرحمن : .....................
نورة : السلام عليكم ممكن اجلس
عبدالرحمن :.....................
نورة : بجلس سواء رضيت او لا بجلس
عبدالرحمن : هذا انتي قلتيها سواء رضيت او لا بتجلسين 
نورة : تدري عبدالرحمن من هي جمانة ما اعتقد تعرفها كثري 
عبدالرحمن : لو تسكتين يكون احسن انتوا ...
نورة : تدري انها مرة جاتني تعترف لي عنك 
عبدالرحمن هنا فضل السكوت والنصات 
نورة : جاتني تعترف لي عنك انت قالت لي انها تحبك ما ادري ليه قالت كذا لكن احس انها كانت تبي من يسمعها تقول انك انت الوحيد أي تسمعها في بيتكم حتى العنود رغم انها اختها وبنت مثلها الا انها منشغلة عنها كثير ماكنت تشتكي لا تقول هي تجلس وياها وتسمع منها احيان لكن انت غير تقول انت تجيها وتلعبها وتٍالها عن أخبارها وصديقاتها بالمدرسة تقول لها قصص تلبي أي طلب لها تدري كانت تقول انك ما ضربتها ولا يوم بس ان قلت لها كلمة اتعور عتاب كانت اقوى من أي ضربة راح تتلقاها منك ابيك تتذكر هذا الموقف زين تقول مرة رحتوا مكة انت ما كنت معهم كنت هنا تدرس فتحيرت وش تشتري لك وهي ايضا مو عندها ذاك المال الي تقدر تشتري لك فيها احسن هذية لا على قد فلوسها بتشتري لك تقول مرة شرت لك عطر شرته بعشرة ريال وغلفته لك يمكن بعد بأكثر من عشرة ولما جاو للشرقية اول شي فكرت فيه انها تعطيك هديتك وصدق او لم ما جات و شافتك لحالك عطتك العطر وهو امغلف انت فرحت ذاك اليوم تقول هي وقالت لك افتح هديتك شوف وش هي ولما فتحتها تقول تبدلت ملامح وجهك ما تدري هي ليه عاد تقول قلت له افتح العلبة وشمه حلو ولا لا انت عاد فتحته وشميته اشوي هنا هي تألمت وحست بأنها ما تستاهل تعطيك هدية مثل كذ بس تقول وش اسوي هذي فلوسي على قدي تدري وش سويت انت رشيت العطر في الجو وبعدها قلت لها حطيه بحمامي عشان اتخليه معطر لغسيل يدك خذت هي العطر وحطته لك في الحمام لكنها بكت في غرفتها ألم بسببك بسبب عدم تقبلك لعطرها الي هو اغلى هدية كانت لك منها تدري كانت تقول لي السالفة وتصيح عبدالرحمن جمانة تحبك كثير صدقني وتحبكم كلكم بس انت غير عبدالرحمن تسمعني 
عبدالرحمن :.....................
نورة : مانت امصدقني صح اتفكرني جالسه اواسيك لا انا ما اواسيك انا اقول لك شي كان وصية عندي من جمانة لك 
ما تمالك عبدالرحمن نفسه وقام يضرب يده بالسيارة 
عبدالرحمن : ليتك انبترتي قبل لا تسوين كذا بأختي ليتك انشليتي يومها كذا اتخليني اسوي في اختي تخلينها تصيح حسبي الله عليك من يد 
جلس يضرب يده بالسيارة لين طلع الدم منه لجرح ونورة ما هي امصدقة الي يصير حاولت تمسكه بأقو ما عندها لكن محاولاتها افشلت وضاعت هباء منثورة ارتمت عند رجله تبي تتوسل له 
نورة تصيح : عبدالرحمن بحق نورة وقف هي تحبك ما تبيك تضر روحك عبدالرحمن وقف ارجوك 
عبدالرحمن : اوقف ليه انا خليت ظياء العين تصيح بسبب غفلتي وسخافتي ليه اوقف رغم كل الي تقولينه لي عني اني كت احسن اخواني معها الا اني كنت احقر واحد معها تذكرت سالفتك تذكرت انها احزنت ولا كلفت على روحي اروح اقول لها مشكور صح الهدية ما يهم سعرها توني اعرف كثر ما يهم مين اهداك اياها ظلمت اختي نورة وش اسوي قولي لي شوري علي
نورة : عبدالرحمن : اختك بتكون فرحانة ان التميتوا من جديد بتكون مرتاحة انت الي راح تلم اخوانك حول ابوك وامك حاول 
عبدالرحمن : انا ما اقدر انا لوحدي كيف اقدر على نفسي قبل أي احد ما فيه حد يساعدني ((هنا عبدالرحمن نزل لنورة وجلس بقربها ))
نورة : انا معك 
عبدالرحمن : بس انتي 
نروة : انا معك لا تخاف يمكن مو معك كجسد لكن معك كروح لا تخاف انا معك والي يحب عمره ما خلا روحه معه دايم مع من احب
حط عبدالرحمن راسه على ارجول نورة وجلس يبكي 
...................................*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*بعد اسبوعين الكل كان في بيته الكل رجع لحياته العادية يمكن يمارسون اعمالهم كما كانوا لكن مستحيل انهم مثل قبل في شعورهم بالحياة كأنهم اعرفوا ان الحياة رخيصة ما تقدر بثمن ليش نسعى لها مثل قبل وهي خذت الصغير قبل الكبير** 
عبدالوهاب ومها وأسيل ودعوا الجوهرة وسافروا لأمريكا عشان عبدالعزيز وعلاجه .


في امريكا كان خليل ما يعرف بالسالفة ما خبروه هل هذا خطئ او لا هذا راجع لهم بس ما حبوا يرجع هنا وتصيرنفسيته للأسواء ولو كانت اخته هنا كان قالت له اجلس مكانك وتعال لنا ان صرت دكتور 
خليل جالس بمكتبه يكتب في اوراقه الخاصة :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


هذه رسالة تجديد مشاعر الحب أو بمعنى أصح إنعاش الحب 
لأنه إن ترك أو اهمل فلن يبقى حبا لأنه سيدفن في مقابر النسيان 
وأنا لن أرضى أن أدفن حبي مهما حصل ومهما جرى حتى لو كان على حساب نفسي , فليس غير حبي يبقيني هكذا قويا رغم كل الصعاب .
بحثت في نفسي عن خاطرة
اريد ان اخلد فيها حبيبي مدى عمري
بحثت في نفسي عن خاطرة 
اصور حال حبيبي وما يشعره 
ارتمت علي بنات فكري 
تلذذت بأكثر من فكرة 
انا أشعر بالأسى لها 
لكن وددت ان اجعل من شعوري مسرحا 
يشعر به ويفهمه كل متابع 
فلم اعلم غير ذلك الرصيف مسرحا 
ولم يكن غير صحراء مميتة 
الدالخ لها مفقود والخارج مولود 
خوضوا معي ما جال في فكري وما المني من شوقي

تخطو خطاها ثابتة 
في حر الشمس 
في عز ارتفاعها فوق رؤوسنا ثابتة 
وهاهي أشعتها تذيب كل إحساس للأمل 
تذيب كل أمل للحياة 
تذيب كل إشراقة للسعادة 
بل هي تحرق كل أمل 
لم تكتفي الطبيعة بهذا 
بل سلطت رياح التعري عليها 
فهاهي تلفح وجهها
وتغبر جبينها 
وتفقدها أي امل او حياة تسعى لها
حتى انها كلت وتعبت 
ولم تقوى على صمود
وهذا أراه من مظهرها 
والضباع والذئب تنتظر سقوطها 
فلن تنتظر هنيها إلا وتغرز براثنها 
وتنتشل لحمها الطيب 
لا أتوقع إلا ان تشبع هذه المخلوقات الشرسة 
فليس لحمها مثل كل لحم 
وليس دمها مثل كل دم 
وليس عظمها مثل أي عظم 
وليست روحها مثل أي روح 
هي فريدة في خلقها 
وقد غارت الحور من تقاسيمها وحسنها
تمضي وحدها 
فليس في طريقها غيرها
تمضي وحدها 
فليس غيرها من أختار أملها 
تمضي وحدها 
وأنا بعيد عنها 
أعيش لأسعى لها 
تمضي وحدها 
والعالم كله ضدها 
تمضي وحدها 
والطبيعة تتمنى ان تقع في شراكها 
لن تتخلي عن حلمنا 
ولن تجزعي في تحقيقه 
أعلم ذلك كعلم نفسي في هدفها 
أعلم انك أبية 
لا ترضين المذلة 
ولن ترضين التسويف ولا التوقف 
اما الطبيعة فلا تهتمي لها 
ولا تجعلي همك هي 
فهي ستقهر بهذا 
وسوف تجزع وتكل 
إن رأتك شامخة شموخ الجبال 
يا حبيبتي إنك جبل وأنا مثلك 
أمددك بجسور المحبة 
لزمن معلوم 
بعدها أريد ان يختلط ترابي بترابك 
وتنسف كل صخرة من صخور جبالنا
ونصبح بعدها رمادا من بعد شموخنا 
لكن يكفيني اني أختلط بك وأكون معك 

مابالها ألم يعجبها كلامي 
ألم تستحسن صدقي
ولماذا هذه الخصلات على جبينك 
إنها تعميني عن رؤية البدر في سمائي 
يا إلهي مابالها 
أ طبيعة تساعدني في عشقي وحبي
أتسلط ريحها لتداعب خصلات شعرها 
وتبدي لي نور عيوني 
هي المها باهية الجمالي
سبحانك انت باريها 
اخذت جمال الجنان جله 
وأكسبتها ونعمتها بجمال نبي الله اليوسفيا
هي البدر في سمائي
عتبا على كلامي 
أأشبه الحي بالميت الجماد
متى كان لبدر 
عين مكحلة من أنجها 
ومتى كان له ثغرا لؤلؤيا 
والعسل المصفى في شفتيها 
هو شذاها وروحها وطعامها ودوائها
أين وردك يا حبيبتي 
عتبا على كلامي 
ألم أراه في وجنتيها 
وأين نورك الذي يضيء بي حياتي 
لما هذه الأسئلة 
أنظر إليها 
فأراها شفافة 
ولكن بسمتها هي نوري*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*أنت من جعلت من**ثغرها باسما** 
**وجعلت من أسنانها لؤلؤيا** 
**سبحانك انت باريها** 
**ولن اصحوا من**حلمي هذا برؤيتها** 
**حتى أصل إليها** 
**مكبلا بحبي وعشقي** 
**خذيني فأنا أسيرك**للأبد** 
**ولا تغفلي عني** 
**فلست ممن يغفل عنه ولو هنينها**
**لقد مضت لوحدها** 
**وابكتني لهذا** 
**حبيبتي أمضي لوحدك** 
**لكن عهدنا باقي** 
**ولن ترين مني أي**شيء يضايقك منذ الأن** 
**لكن أحرصي على نفسك من طبيعة الغدر** 
**ولا تلتفت ورائك**لمن يريد سقوطك** 
**امضي وعين الله ترعاك** 
**وانا أبذل جهدي لكي أصل إليك** 
**حبــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــ ك**
**ألتفت إلي بابتسامة** 
**ملئت الدنيا برقا ونورا يشرق للدنيا ما بقي لها من وقت** 
**وقالت** 
**لن أسقط**إلا معك**
**حبيبك للأبد*
*انفتح باب الشقة بقدوم معاذ وروز 
معاذ : خليلووووووووووووووه بارك لنا 
خليل يمسح ادموعه : الله يبارك فيك 
معاذ : خليل عاد بارك لنا 
خليل : على ايش 
معاذ : خلاص اهلي وافقوا 
خيل /: على ايش 
معاذ : لا تجنني
خليل ينظر لروز وبعيونه يعلمها انه يبي ايجننه 
روز : صدق على أيش 
معاذ : نعم نعم وش هالرمسه جديدة كأنه جييه تقولين 
خليل : لا مو كذا مو جييه قول مو جذييه ولا تقول وش هالرمسه قول وش هالقول معاذ : خليلووووه لا تجنني كنت فرحان والحين جننتوني انا ماصدقت 
خليل : ما صدقت ايش 
معاذ : خلا ص خليل روز بتتزوج 
خليل : ادري 
معاذ : تدري وش دراك 
خليل : تدري انا وحداني هنا قلت خلاص اتزوج 
معاذ : من جد والله بتتزوج ومين هذي سعيدة الحظ الله بنتزوج كلنا اسمع غير شقتي ما فيه كلنا نعيش هنا 
خليل : إن شاء الله والعروسة هذي جنبك مو انت تسأل عنها (جذب خليل ايد روز وجلسها جنبه ))
معاذ امصدق اكذب : شو تقول انته هذي زوجتي انا ان بتزوجها ((يجذب معاذ روز ))
خليل : مين ال لك انها بتتزوجك انا بتزوجها انا عرفتها قبلك ((يجذب خليل روز جنبه ))
معاذ يجذب روز وبعدها خليل يمسك يدها ويجيبها جنبه 
روز عصبت : خلاص لا انتا ولا هو 
خليل يجلس بالأرض يترجاها: لا روز خلاص قابل اختاري انتي والي تختارينه انا اموافق عليه 
معاذ كأنه رافض للفكرة توه بيتكلم الا روز اتقاطعه : صح انا اختار خليل انا عرفتك من زمان قبل معاذ انت الي خليتني اسلم وعلمتني للغة العربية لا والعامية بعد انت او لواحد ساعدني انا احبك خليل انت عاطفي وحبوب شكلك وسيم اما معاذ عرفته بعدين عن طريقك وهو اسمر وشعره ناعم يعني تقريبا وشديد ويمشي ورا قول اهله يعني اختارك انت ((اتناظر لخليل وخليل فرحان ومعاذ منصدم)) ((تلتفت ورا وتحظن معاذ )) ((خليل غمض اعيونه بيده ))
خليل : معاذوه خذ مرتك واطلع من هنا مبروك عليكم عيب انا اعزوبي 
معاذ : انا اتسوي فيني كذا وانتي اتسوين فيني كذا لكن هين يا خليلوه انا ربيعك تسوي فيني كذا ان ما خليتك تندم طول حياتك 
نقز معاذ على خليل يضربه ضرب مزح وروز تضحك عليهم 
خليل /: روز خذي هذا المتوحش 
معاذ : لو فيك خير اضربني لو تقدر 
تموا كذا إلى ان ضرب موبايل خليل 
خلي : معاذ وقت مستقطع وبعدها راح اعلمك مين الي عنده 3 دان في الكاراتيه وبعدها احكم مين الي يقدر يضرب 
معاذ : خلاص قابل بس تذكر روز هنا ها 
خليل : ابشر 
عبدالوهاب:/ الووووووووووو
خليل : السلام عليكم هلا بالطش والرش اخيرا حد تذكرنا اخيرا فيه حد وله علينا 
عبدالوها ب: والله ولهان عليك بس تعرف الظروف وقضية ولدي 
خليل تضايق : ايه اعرف والسواه 
عبدالوها ب: انا بركب الطيارة الحين وبجيك أمريكا 
خليل : من جد تتكلم بشوف احد من اهلي 
عبدالوهاب : لا 
خليل : نعم تكذب علي ليه عاد 
عبدالوهاب : مو انا لوحدي معي مها واسيل وعبدالعزيز 
خليل فرحان : قول والله احلف انكم كلم جايين هنا 
عبدالوهاب : والله بنجي بس هالله هالله بالسكن دور لنا شي زين 
خليل :انتوا تعالوا بس ويصير خير راح انتظركم 
عبدالوهاب : خلاص احنا على متن الطيران السعودي 
خليل : خير توصولون بالسلامة 
عبدالوهاب : الله يسلمك 
سكر خليل الخط وجلس ينطط من الفرح: روز وين هذا زوجك فيني حماس من زمان ما تضاربت 
روز : ما ادري وينه كان هنا قبل اشوي 
خليل : كان هنا صح بس وين تخبى ما فيه غير تحت ارجولي ((نزل خليل راسه لقى معاذ متخبي تحت السرير)) وين بتروح مني 
معاذ : مسا الخيررررر
خليل / مسا النور اطلع لأجيك 
معاذ : انت تحلم خبل اطلع ناسي وش سويت فيني قبل 
نزل خليل ودخل تحت السري يتضارب مع معاذ 
روز : ولد انت وياه السرير لا يطيح 
وفعلا السرير تكسر عليهم 
معاذ : روز مين المتوحش قلتي 
روز : غلطت كنت اقصد خليل 
الكل يضحك 
.........................................
في اليوم التالي في السعودية 
كانت حنين تتكلم مع يعقوب 
حنين : يعقوب افهمني 
يعقوب : ماني فاهمك تروحين له بعد كل الي قلتيه 
حنين : هو ندم ويبي يتزوجني على سنة الله ورسوله وأكذب عليك لو قلت اني اكرهه انا احبه ولا عمري كرهته يمكن حقدت عليه لكن كيف اكره اول حب واخر حب 
يعقوب: حنين كيف تبيني اساعدك تبين اسأل عنه صح ووش اسمه هو 
حنين : لا تهتم في هذي الأمور انا عارفته زين وعارفه مين اهله هم ناس طيبين ومعروفين لكن ابي منك شي واحد 
يعقوب : وشو 
حنين لا هم اكثر من شي اول شي ابيك ما تنساني ابد ممكن 
يعقوب: انساك هذي في علم الغيب لكن عرفي اني مو ناسيك بسمي بنتي حنين عليك تستاهلين كل خير 
حنين : الله اتسميها على اسمي مشكور لك هذا اعظم شي تعطيني اياه والشي الثاني انك تحضر ملكتي وانت الي بتجيب الشيخ وتشهد على الزواج 
يعقوب : واهلك 
حنين : ان كنت اخاف اعرف الناس عليك فأنا ما استحي كيف اخاف من الي انقذني اكثر من مرة 
يعقوب : مشكور اختي وعرفي انك طيبة وتستاهلين كل خير بس اهتمي بزوجك وعرفي كيف اتحافظين عليه 
حنين : لا توصي حريص المهم الزواج بيكون اخر الأسبوع هذا لا تنسى ليلة الجمعة انت عارف البيت تعال مع الشيخ 
يعقوب : صار ولا نسين اختمي بنفسك ودعتك الرحمن التي لا تضيع ودائعه في الأرض ولا في السماء تامرين بشي
حنين : ابي سلامتك 
يعقوب : الله يسلمك 
...............................................
الوليد : اللهم طولك يا روح يعني متى 
الجازي : شو متى هذا بيدي ولا بيد ربي 
الوليد : الجازي امي اذتني كل مرة تقول لي ها بشر وش اقول لها
الجازي : قلت لك هذا بعلم الغيب 
الوليد : خلاص نروح للمستشفى وانسوي لك اشعة 
الجازي : ليه يعني انا بس يمكن حتى انت 
الوليد : كلي تبن انا فيني العيب انتي ما تستحين جد اهلك ما ربوك 
الجازي: لا تجيب طاري اهلي على لسانك وبعدين انا ما قلت شي خطأنروح كلنا ونسوي اشعة مو عيب 
الوليد : راح نروح كلنا بس عرفي لو طلع مافيني عيب والعيب منك شوفي وش بسوي فيك 
الجازي : يعني وش بتسوي بطلقني 
الوليد : عارف ان هذا هاجسك طول عمرك معي لكن حلمي فيه في أحلام اليقظة يالخايسة 
الجازي : انا مو خايسة سمعت واعرف مين الخايس وبعدين ترانا الحين بالسعودية صح بالظهران لكن هلي كلهم هنا 
الوليد : وش تقصدين تهدديني علم يوصلك ويتعداك لو درا حد بشي يصير لنا راح اوريك شي ما شفتيه (قام وليد ورفس الجازي وطلع )
الجازي : مين بيقواك يا وليد مين ما في غيره بس وينه 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*وليد وهو يمشي بسيارته يكلم جوال : هلا حنين كل شي اوكيه** 
حنين : ابشرك كل شي على ما خططنا له الملكة ليلة الجمعة والحين مع السلامة 
الوليد : وين بتروحين 
حنين : خلاص ما راح تسمع صوتي من اليوم 
الوليد : باقي كثير على ليلة الجمعة باقي خمس ليالي
حنين : عادي مع السلامة حبيبي
الوليد : حنين الو الو 
صكت حنين الخط
وليد : اااااه يا قلبي اخيرا بترتاح مع من احببت اخيرا بتعيش زي ما خططت طول عمرك مع حنين الله اخيرا بصير متزوج جد مو كذب او بالتلفيق والجازي صبر راح اوريك شي ما شفتيه انا الي العيب فين هااااا اوريك 


........................................

في اليوم التالي 
في امريكا الطائرة الي تقل عبدالوهاب واهله للتو واصله 
وخليل ومعاذ و روز في المطار ينتظرونهم 

طلع عبدالوهاب من بوابة الطائرة وتنفس الصعداء 
نزل مع اهله ودخلوا المطار الي وصلهم له باص كبير 
اول ما دخل عبدالوهاب من بوابة وصول المسافرين سمع صوت من بعيد 

خليل : عبدالوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب عبدالوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
عبدالوهاب : شاف شاب ذو جسم ليس بالسهل هزمه نفس ماهو الا انه زاد قوة وضعف 
عبدالوهاب سار بسرعة لخليل وخليل ركض له ارتموا على بعض واحظنوا بعض 
خليل: الله ما ظنيت في يوم القى حد هنا من اهلي خلني اشمك خلني اتذكر ريحة هلي
اسيل تمسك بنطال خليل : عمي خليل 
خليل : أسيل انتي أسيل صرتي قمر واحى من قبل ما شاء اله عليك ((رفعها خليل وحظنها ))
مها : أحم أحم ..... أحم أحم 
خليل يوجه عينه لمها: هلا بأم عزوز هلا بالغالية زوجة الغالي حمد لله على سلامتكم تعالوا اعرفكم على اهلي هنا بس قبلها عطيني بو سعود ((اخذ خليل عبدالعزيز وحبه ))
عرف خليل عبدالوهاب ومها على روز ومعاذ
وانطلقوا بعدها لشقة معاذ وخليل لأنهم بيجلسون هناك اما خليل ومعاذ بيدورون لهم مكان ثاني 
في الشقة 

عبدالوهاب : وش اخباركم وش احوال الأحساء كيف المزرع ةزكيف جدتي واخواني وامي وابوي والله مشتاق لكل واحد منكم احس لو بجلس جنبكم سنة كامل ماراح ازهق منه تحملوا شوقي اشوي
مها : خلاص اجلس جنب اسيل وبتعلمك كل شي اما احنا اسمح لنا ودنا لشقتنا او للفندق واله تعبانة ابي انام 
خليل : هذا هو فندقكم 
عبدالوهاب : اقول بلا مجاملات انا مو جالس هنا 
معاذ : والله مالكم مكان الا هذا ولا تكسرون حلفي
عبدالوهاب : وبعدين لا تتوقع منه هذا كرم لا هو راح تعال جنبي بقول لك في أذنك ((قرب عبدالوهاب لكن خليل تكلم بصوت عالي )) ما عليك منه تراه بيتزوج روز ويبي يفتك مني 
روز هنا اخجلت ونزلت راسها 
مها : ماشاء الله راح تتزوجون 
معاذ : ايه وان شاء الله بنسكن في فندق قريب هنا ابي افتك من هذا وانتوا اول المعزومين 
خليل : الي يقول عنده معازيم الدنيا انا وانت و روز وامها وابوها بس وين الماعزيم 
معاذ : خلني احس ان حنا في ديارنا 
خليل : ان كان جيييه خلاص
مها : او هذا انت تتكلم اماراتي 
خليل : الي يقابل معاذ وين ما يتعلم اماراتيه ايه انتي هذا ربيعي 
الكل ضحك 

.......................................

بعد يومين كان الوليد والجازي في المستشفى يسوون التحاليل الازمة ومن بعدها اطلعوا وكانوا متجهين للبيت 
الجازي : وليد ممكن طلب 
الوليد : الله يستر منك تسكتين تسكتين بعدها تنطقين كفر
الجازي : استغفر الله العظيم خلاص 
الوليد : قولي عاد وش تبين (ويضربها على راسها ) ل اصكك اطراق يقلع اسنانك 
الجازي : انت ليه اتعاملني جذييه ان اذابحه لك حد وانا ما ادري 
الوليد :ما ادري بس الي اعرفه اني ما احبك عرفتي الحين 
الجازي هنا حست بأنها حقيرة وزايدة بحياة هذا الرجل: لو سمحت ابي اروح لبيت عمتي شيماء
الوليد : لك هذا واذا تبين تمي هناك لأسبوع 
الجازي : جد والله 
الوليد : كأنك فرحانة ان كان هذا يريحك خلاص روحي 
الجازي : ايه ابي اتم هناك اسبوع وان قالوا وينك وش اقول 
وليد : قولي اني امسافر
الجازي : خلاص بقول ودني البيت اخذ اغراضي واروح لهم 

راحت الجازي لبيتها ولمت اغراضها وراحت بيت شيماء

.................................................. ..............

في الأحساء 

منيرة : عمر تعال هنا ابيك 
عمر : سمي امي وش فيك 
منيرة : مين اكثر وحدة تكرها 
عمر : اكثر من وحدة اولهم شيماء وريم والجوهرة ذول اكرهم كره العمى 
منيرة : شاطر حبيبي انزين مين اكثر وحدة تحبها 
عمر : امممممممممممم اكيد امي منيرة 
منيرة تلم عمر لها : يا بعد امك منيرة انزين اسمع ابيك تروح الحين لجدتك وتكب عليها هالماي اهي نايمة الحين وكبهعليها وانحاش خلاص 
عمر : وين الماي 
منيرة : تفضل بس هااا لا يشوفك احد 
عمر : إن شاء الله 
راح عمر وبالفعل شاف جدته نايمة ودفق الماي عليها 
الجوهرة قامت متخرعة ماتدري مين سوا فيها كذا وجلست اتصارخ 
ومنيرة وعمر يضحكون 
نورة تنزل من فوق : وش فيها جدتي اتصارخ 
معمر يناظر اخته وكله الم وحزن لكن نورة مو عارفة أي تبرير لهذا بس تعرف ان عمر تغير كثير
منيرة : ما ادري يا بنيتي روحي شوفيها انا ما قدر اقوم 
راحت نروة ومنيرة تضحك عليهم 
نورة : جدتي مين سوا فيك كذا 
الجوهرة : ما ادري صحيت خايفة 
نورة : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل اكيد ....
الجوهرة : لا هذا كاس الماي الي جنبي اكيد انكب علي ايه كاس الماي تذكرت 
نورة : جدتي لا مو كاس الماي 
الجوهرة : تسمعين انتي ولا لا هذا كاس الماي والحين ليه انتي جاية روحي ذاكري عليك اختبارات 
نورة : جدتي !!!!
الجوهرة : سمعتي الكلام قومي ذاكري
اطلعت نورة وهي عارفة ان جدتها تكذب عليها وعرافة ان السبب مو ان الكاس انكب عليها لا السبب من امها اكيد 

...........................*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*اليوم الي بعده** 
ريم : امي من زمان ما تجمعتوا بتموون كذا على طول 
ليلى : ما هو بيدي يا يمه انتي عارفه وش صاير
ريم : لازم فيه حل لازم تسوين انتي شي لهم 
ليلى : اقول قولي الي في بالك قولي الصدق انتي تبين نتجمع ليه 
ريم : يمه ما فيه شي بس ابيكم تتجمعون نرجع مثل قبل 
ليلى : يا بنيتي انا عارفه وش تبين بغض الالنظر عن الجمعه خلاص انسيه انسيه 
ريم : يمه 
ليلى : سمعتي وش قلت والحين روحي لغرفتك ذاكري 

اطلعت ريم لكنها كانت زعلانة: وش فيها ان فكرت فيه عيب اني احبه ما ابي منه شي ادري انه تغير بس يكفي اني اشوفه 

.................................................. ...
في امريكا 

عبدالوها ب: الحمدلله الدكتور طمني ان ولدنا بتتشافى يده اللهم لك الحمد وش كثر فرحان انا يا مها ولدي بيصير بخير 
مها : ان احسنا الظن في الله راح ربي يساعدنا بس خلنا نحسن الظن بالله 
خليل: الحمدلله على كل شي المهم لا تنسون حفلة زواج معاذ على روز بكرة خلاص 
عبدالوهاب : وين بتكون 
خليل : امسوي له مفاجأة بسوي عرسه في مركب في البحر وش رايكم 
مها : جد انت رومانسي مرة وحدة اتذكر الرومانسية مع بعض الناس 
خليل : لا تعورين قلبي تراه متعور انتوا يالمتزوجين ما تراعون حد ابد تراني اعزوبي فهمتوا اعزوبي يعني ما عندي حد يشاركني همي الا اوراقي
مها : إن شاء الله بتتزوج الي تحبها 
خليل تغير وجهه وزعل وطلع 
عبدالوهاب : هذا وقته اتذكرينه زين هو مبتعد 
مها : والله ما اقصد حرام والله إلى الحين يحبها
.................................................. ..........
في المستشفى 
كان الوليد مع الجازي ينتظرون موعدهم 
الجازي : وليد تأخروا نبي ندخل 
الوليد : وش فيك خايفة 
الجازي : وش رايك اكيد خايفة ...وليد بروح للحمام لا تدخل انتظرني 
وليد : روحي وردي بسرعة 
راحت الجازي الحمام وفي نفس الوقت أذن للوليد انه يدخل 
الدكتور جالس يقراء الورق : اخ وليد ليه مستعجلين الصبر زين وانتوا توكم شباب 
وليد : دكتور لنا وقت ولا حصل أي مؤشر للحمل 
الدكتور : دقيقة بس لو سمحت 
الدكتور يركز في الأوراق وكأنه مو مصدق 
وليد : دكتور وش صايرعلمني ارجوك فيه شي 
الدكتور : اللهم لك الحمد على كل شيء اخ وليد كل شي مقدر ومكتوب وانت رجل مؤمن تعرف ان ربك ما يظلم حد وكل شي محاسبين عليه نحن معشر البشر سواء خير ولا شر
وليد : عطني الأوراق خلني اشوفها


ربع ساعة صمت 
بعدها طلع وليد من غرفة الدكتور من دون أي كلام 

الدكتور : وش فيه قام كذا بسرعة 

في الخارج كانت الجازي توها جاية من الحمام 

وليد : توك تجيين يالخايسة قصوا علي حسبي الله عليكم دنيا واخرة انتو اما تستحون تبون تتلصقون وتشفون حل بس لكم 
الجازي : وش تقول انت 
الوليد يمسك يد الجازي ويطلع من المستشفى 
الجازي : وش قال لك الدكتور 
الوليد : ركبي السيارة وتعرفين 
الجازي : وين بتروح 
الوليد : مالك دخل انتوا كفوكم الزبالة يا زبالة 
الجازي خايفة منقبض قلبها وبخاطرها : لا الا هذا ما راح اقبل فيه اني اكون ...لا لا مستحيل وش بيصير فيني اهلي العالم وش بيقولون 
وقف سيارته الوليد عند اقرب موقف ولف وجهه للجازي وعيونه حمراء يتطاير منها الشرار : سمعيني عدل انا لولا اني ولد عمك ولا طلقتك ورميت لأهلك الكذابين يكذبون علي انتي عقيمة تعرفين وش معنى عقيمة 
الجازي انصدمت واجهشت بالبكاء : لا كذاب انت كذاب والدكتور كذا بتبون تقتلون اخر امل بحياتي طفل اسهر عليه ويلاعبني ويصير لي سند انتوا كذابين 
الوليد : الأوراق هي الديل انتي عقيمة وش اسوي فيك اقطك هنا ويجي اخوك يشوف لك حل ولا وشو 
الجازي خلاص ضاعت حياتها بالخبر هذا انتهى كل امل تعيش له هي عقيمة هي عقيمة 
جلست تبكي يمكن البكاء يخفف عليها 

سمعيني يا بنت العرب انتي بتروحين بيت عمي جلسي عندهم طول الأسبوع الجي بعد وبعدها راح اتصرف 
الجازي نست كرامتها نست كل شي فكرت بس بالمجتمع الظالم وش بيسوي فيها : وليد لا تهدني وليد انت طيب اعرفك لا تهدني سو الي تبي بس لا تطلقني 
الوليد وهو يضحك : اول تبين الطلاق ولاحين لا جد انك منافقة (يضربها كف )) الحين تبيني انتي كلبة وتستاهلين انك ما تجيبين اعيال 
الجازي : انا كلبة بس لا تطلقني وش بقول للعالم وليد ارحمني احب ايدك احب رجلك اسوي أي شي لك وليد اصير خدامة عندك بس لا احد يدري ولا تطلقني 
وليد يشعر بالندم : سمعي الحين روحي بيت عمي ويصير كل خير 
الجازي تحب ايده وهي ذاله روحها له 
انزلت الجازي لبيت عمها وراحت لشيماء تبكي
تبي تقول لها وش صار تبي حد يسمعها 
شيماء : يمه وش فيك 
الجازي :امي انا ما اجيب اعيال انا عقيمة 
شيماء تسمع الخبر وتهل دموعها على وجنتيها تذكرت كم هو الضنا غالي تذكرت جمانة اجلست تلفي على الجازي وتمسح على شعرها 
شيماء : جازي هذي مشيئة الله لا تقنطي لا تجزعي هو معاك بس صبري ربي راح يجازيك خير ععلى صبرك 
الجازي : يمه انا عقيمة تدرين وش معناه هذا ماراح يجيني ضنا يعني بجلس وحيدة ما عندي حد يملئ علي حياتي اسمع صوت اصياحه يمه وليد بيطلقني راح اتشتت راح العالم كله يطردني 
جلست تبكي على الي صار لها ومهما سوت ماراح حد يحس فيهاغير الي يذوق طعم الحرمان من الضنا*

----------


## علي البحراني

بأنتظار التكمله...
تحياتي

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووو والله يعطيكي العافيه 

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلم خيو عالتواصل



ربي يعطيك العافيه






صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء السابع والثلاثون*
*يوم الخميس الساعة الحادية عشر قبل الظهر في شقة وليد والجازي*
*في المطبخ كانت تغسل الصحون المتبقية من ليلة امس كانت تغسلها وهي لا تشعر فقلبها يفكر بشيء وهي تعمل شيء أخر . كانت اشعة الشمس تزعجها وكانت العصافير تغرد من دون توقف وكان صوت الماء يشعر بحياء جديدة متجددة كل يوم .
الجازي : افففففففففففففففففففففففف انتوا ما تفهمون خلاص عارفين كيف خلاص خلاص يعني ما فيه امل في الحياة خلاص يعني عيشتي هنا مالها لازمة خلاص يعني ماني زايدة شي على هالأرض خلاص يعني انا زايدة على الأرض خلاص يعني بصير حقيرة وأمعة مالها شخصية مع الريح اسير وين ماهي تسير خلاص يعني مافي زوج يحبني ولا يتودد لي خلاص يعني مافي صةت يزعجنا عند نومنا وزوج يعاتبني على صوت الياهل خلاص مافيه اعيال خلاص مافيه اعيال سمعتوا ما فيه اعيال انا عقيمة ما استاهل اكون زوجة انا لو صح زوجة جيدة كان قلت لزوجي تزوج علي روح خذ لك وحدة ثانية لكن انا توسلت له يبقيني على ذمته مع اني ما شفت يوم حلو وانا زوجته كنت في بيت اهلي معززة امكرمكة ورحت لواحد حتى الحيوان ينفر منه زهقتيني انتي ليه تجين على عيني ما فيه امل لا تحاولون وانتي يالعصافير اكرهك اكرهك لا تغردين اتعورين قلبي زيادة كل يوم يهل علي كأنه يوم يقول لي خلاص النهاية قربت والعالم كله لا اليوم الجديد يقول له اليوم يوم جديد وأماني جديدة شفتوا اني مو من عالمكم خلاص الجازي خلاص ..........................حتى الي في امريكا خلاص كنت عايشة على امل اني اكون له رغم اني على ذمة رجال ثاني لكن كنت اشعر بأني بكون له اليوم ولا بكرة ولا بعد سنة بس خلاص ما احد راح يقرب لي انا مو ام انا بنت بظل طول عمري بنت من دون اعيال ليه انا اعور قلبي بهالكلام خل اغسل وبعدها اشوف التلفزيون يمكن فيه برنامج حلو .
.................................................. .........................................
صحت من النوم على نغمة الجوال وجلست تقرا 
(( الليلة ليلة انتظرناها من سنين الليلة راح تجمع احلى قلبين اللليلة راح اخلدها للعاشقين الليلة الشيخ راح يعقد على احى قلبين الليلة ليلة الوليد وحنين ))
ابتسمت وكلها امل في حياة جديدة حياة انتظرتها من زمن حياة كانت تتوقع انها المفروض تبتدي من زمن لكن ربي قدر غير هذا تتمنى في يومها هذا كل امنية لعروس انها تعيش حياة زوجية تعمها السعادة وتحضنها الشوق للمحبوب تتمنى حياة قرتها في كل قصة حب بين عاشق ومعشق تتمنى حياة تسطرها كل كتب الكون تتمنى حياة مع وليد احلموا فيها من ايام امريكا الي كانت مولد لحبهم وهنا راح يكون موعد زواجهم والليلة راح يكون .
.................................................. ..............................

في امريكا الساعة الرابعة عند الفجر 
روز مستلقية على ظهرها وتنظر للسقف الي مليان نجوم اصطناعية تشوف خلفية سودة لكن النجوم تشع وتعبر عن امل مهما كان الزمن يرسم بالسواد
روز : معاذ يا اغلى مخلوق بالكون
انت الوحيد الي دخل هالفؤاد المكنون
دخلت من دون ادنى تصريح 
دخلت وتسلطت عليه 
حتى انك وضعت تاج الحب على راسك 
وكأنك تعلنها للملئ 
انا الملك انا من احتل هذا القلب 
وغيري ماراح يلقى مثل هالروح 
وانا ما اخذت رايي 
ما قلت لي قرار في حبك 
نفحت كل عطرك وطيبك حولي 
حتى اني ما انساك لو يوم 
كيف انسى من خلا العيون سهرانة طول الليالي
كيف انسى من خلاني اصاحب الليل 
واشكي له جفى المحبوب 
مافي غيره معاذ اغلى ما في الكون
عصر اليوم راح يجمع بين قلبين 
عصر اليوم راح يعلنها بيت جديد وحياة جديدة
عصر اليوم انتظرته لي سنين عديدة
عصر اليوم ربي بيبارك فيه 
انتظر متلهفة ولظى حنيني إليك مشتعلة

.................................................. ........

خليل: بس بابه اغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغااه يا ربي سلمهم 
عبدالعزيز: اموووووووووووووووواااااااااه امووووووووووووووووواااااااه
خليل : وش فيك الليلة احد طقك قلي بس انت جدي ولا ارضى حد يجيسك
عبدالوهاب يطلع ن غرفته متضايق : خليل ازعجناك 
خليل : افا يا عمي لا ازعجتوني ولا شي الا ونستوني من زمان ابي اسمع حس ياهل تدري انا الي ازعجتكم اعذرني تعرف معاذ العصر زواجه ولازم يرتب الغرفة زين وانا مالي غيركم اسكن عنده بس اليوم وبكرة بأجر لي غرفة 
عبدالوهاب : شتقول انت احنا الي ساكنين عندكم وانتوا الي تتكفولن بكل شي عيب علينا ,انت بتجلس اهني معنا واحنا خلاص ما بقى شي وبنسافر 
خليل : مليتوا من هنا 
عبدالوهاب : لا والله بس تعرف الشوق للديار
خليل : تقولي انا عن الشوق لو كان باختياري كان هديت هالديرة مليت منها وارجع للسعودية اطهر البقاع واشوف اهلي هناك ااااااااااااااه كم اشتقت لبيتنا اشتقت لعبدالرحمن والمناجر معه والمطارح اشتقت للعنود وفلسفتها في الحياة اشتقت لحس البيت ودلعه جمانة اشتقت لأمي وابوي هذولا يكفوني.((خليل يشوف عمه يبكي )) وش فيك عمي عسى ماشر 
عبدالوهاب يمسح دموعه : لا يا خليل بس جالس اتخيل الغربة كيف والفراق 
خليل : لا الله لا يوقلها لك عساك ما تذوقها ان كنت كذا ما جربتها وبكيت كيف بتصبر لو هي حق وحقيقة
عبدالوهاب بخاطره : الله يصبرك يا خليل على الي انت فيه والي ناطرك لمى ترجع
خليل : المهم ترا خلاص رتبنا كل شي العرس حيكون على مركب شراعي بنطوف بالبحر احنا الثلاثة 
عبدالوهاب: منوا
خليل: انت وحرمتك ومعاذ ورز وانا وحرمتي 
عبدالوهاب: انت من صجك متى تزوجت 
خليل : امس 
عبدالوهاب : تكلم مين هي ؟؟؟
خليل : أسيل بنتك 
عبدالوهاب: هههههههههههههههههههه
خليل : ليه تضحك هي الي اعرضت الزواج علي وانا وافقت وين بلقى مثلها بنت وين بلقى ابو مثل ابوها وام مثل امها هالأيام صعبة تلقى عيلة مثل هذي
عبدالوهاب ميت ضحك :ههههههههههههههههههههه
خليل : خلاص بضحك وياك اسكت .............. يا ربي سلمهم شوف بو سعود يضحك 
عبدالوهاب : ما عليك منه طالع علي دايم يضحك بس بنتي اعرضت عليك الزواج جد
خليل: أي والله اسألها
عبدالوهاب : لا بس شكلك صعبت عليها 
خليل : يمكن 
.................................................. .... 
عند المغرب كان الوليد للتو خارج من الحمام 
يغني الأخ وليد : والليلة الللية الليلة الليلة الليلة الليلة الليلة قلبي معاها الليلة قلبي معاها
الجازي : ربي يسعدك زيادة وش عندك فرحان وتضحك 
عبس وجهه الوليد : انتِ كذا وبتظلين كذا تحقدين علىالي يفرحون انت حقودة تكرهين الكل وش دخلك فرحان ولا لا المفروض تفرحين معي مو تغبطيني وتتمنين زوال الفرح من قلبي لكن وش اقول انغشيت لو انك حرمة سنعة كان تعدلتي ولبستي شي زين مو ريحة البصل على ملابسك عيشة اتجيب الهم طلعي برا الغرفة يلا طلعي 
الجازي تسمع وهي منصدمة :خلاص فعلا مثل ماقلت خلاص 
وليد : خلاص ايه خلاص انتي شي من الماضي والي اشوفها الحين الشبح مالها 
الجازي : والله لتندم طول عمرك على الي سويته فيني وراح اخذ حقي منك باذن الله 
وليد يسحبها لخارج الغرفة ويطيحها على الأرض : ولا عشرة من امثالك يهزوني
.................................................. .......................
بعد ساعتين كان يعقوب مع الشيخ الي بيملك على حنين على الوليد وهو مو داري انه راح يشهد في زواج وليد 
يعقوب : يا شيخ تأخرنا كثير 
الشيخ : في العجلة الندامة وفي التأني السلامة ما احد يدري وش الصالح فيه واحنا ما تأخرنا بس ما ادر يوش فيك مستعجل
يعقوب : يا شيخ ما تدري وش كثر أعز هالبنت هي أختي ولازم استر عليها 
الشيخ : الله يخليكم لبعض 

.................................................. ...........
في امريكا 

خليل : معاذ اسرع 
معاذ : لا 
خليل : بسرعة الكل ينتظرنا هناك 
معاذ : لا 
خليل : خواف , ما تبي تموت 
معاذ : ايه ما ابي اموت ابي اعيش ابي ليلة بس ليلة تكفيني 
خليل : الله يخليكم لبعض ويفرحكم ..............
معاذ : وش فيك سكت تكلم ابي حد يتكلم ماني امصدق اني بتزوجها 
خليل : وش اقول لك غير الله يوفقكم 
معاذ : لا لا تكذب علي انت بخاطرك شي 
خليل : أحس اني خنتها من زمان ما ذكرتها يمكن لأني شفت عمي عبدالوهاب نسيتها ما ادري انا خاين ولما صرنا بالواقع الحين وبتتزوج خلاص روز تذكرتها تدري انا نذل وطماع ما اتذكرها الا لما احتاجها وهي مو مثلي انسانة هي مو يمكن محتاجتني مويمكن تبي امساعدة صدق انا نذل ما افكر الا بروحي وين الحب يكون سامي وانا افكر بنفسي معاذ ابي اعرف حالها ابي اعرف هي فرحانة ولا لا معاذ شور علي ابي الجازي معاذ ابيها ابي الي ما اقدر ارجع للسعودية بسببها ابي ارجع والاقيها تنتظرني معاذ انا طماع قابل بس ابيها معاذ تكلم تراني انسان والشوق كاويني هي متزوجة متزوجة حبيبتي متزوجة معاذ حبيبتي متزوجة (خليل جلس يبكي ومعاذ ينظر له ))
معاذ : خليل مو انت تحبها مو تهمك راحتها مو انت تركت البلد عشانها هي بس مو انت تغربت عشان تفرح كل هذا نسيته خليل ادعي لها هذا الي تبيه منك بس ادعي ان ربي يسعدها مع وليد 
خليل : لا تقول اسمه لا تقوله قدامي هذا سلب مني حياتي وفرحتي هذا الرجل ماراح اسامحه عمري كله ولو الود ودي اذبحه اذبحه هو ذبحني الف مرة ابي اذبحه انا بس مرة وحدة بس مرة خله يذوق النار الي بصدري معاذ وليد طعني ولا طعني الا بأغلى مافي الكون عندي (كمل بكائه) تدري راح احرق قلبه اللهم اني اسألك خير ما تعلم لها وأعوذ بك من شر ما تعلم لها الله م ان كان طلاقها منه خيرا فطلقها منه وان كان خير وان كان خير وان كان خير
معاذ : وان كان خير فأبقها معه لازم ترضى بالواقع 
خليل : لا انا الي اصنع الواقع ربي اعطانا عقل وراح اصنع الواقع الي ابيه والحين يالنذل ليه اتذكرني فيما مضى هذا يومك انت وروز والمفروض ما ترضى لحد يزعلكم 
معاذ : اسكت لولا الله ثم انت ماعرفت روز ان كان حد يستاهل اشكره فو انت كافي تأجير الانش تدري صرنا غرب 
خليل : مو جلسنا عندهم اكثر من اربعين ليلة خلاص صرنا منهم ولازم انحاكيهم وهذي هدية زواجكم مني ولسه باقي هدية عمي وزوجته 
معاذ: وين بروح عن كرمكم يا عيلة عبدالعزيز
كملوا الشباب طريقهم للبحر 
.................................................. ...............................*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*يعقوب : هذا احنا وصلنا للبيت اخيرا** 
الشيخ : مو قلت لك في التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامة 
يعقوب : صدقت يا شيخ والحين يله خلنا ننزل 
نزل يعقوب مع الشيخ واتجهوا لبيت حنين 
الشيخ : يعقوب 
يعقوب : ..................
الشيخ : يعقوب تسمعني 
يعقوب : ها وش قلت 
الشيخ : لا انت مو وياي وين راح بالك 
يعقوب : لا يا شيخ هذا انا وياك 
الشيخ : كنت ابي اسألك وش تقرب لك البنت 
يعقوب بخاطره : مو كأنه سيارة وليد وش جيبه هنا لازم يعرف حد هنا معارفك كثير يا ولد عمي لو ما اعرف انك تحب اتخاوي الناس ولا قلت انك هنا ببيت حنين هههههههههه وش فيني انا استجنيت خلنا ندخل احسن 
كان باب البيت مفتوح وفيه اصوات في المجلس 
يعقوب : اكيد كلهم هنا حياك الله يا شيخ تفضل 
فتح يعقوب الباب للشيخ والشيخ دخل وسلم على الجماعة لكن يعقوب وينه كان جالس في الخارج يكلم تليفون 
يعقوب : الجازي وش فيك تكلمي 
الجازي : خلاص يا اخوي ما اقدر الحق علي يعقوب ان كنت تحبني تعال لي الحين 
يعقوب :الحين انا في ملكة الحين 
الجازي : هدهم وتعال يعقوب اسألك بأغلى ما في الكون أسألك بربي تعالي مو قادرة بنتحر يعقوب خلاص مو قادرة ((بأعلى صوتها )) يعقوب الحق علي 
قفلت الخط وصوتها لازال يتردد في أذن يعقوب 
يعقوب : اختي وش فيها الجازي وش فيها 
طلع يعقوب ولادخل للجماعة يسلم عليهم حتى او يستأذن من الشيخ 

في الطريق 
يعقوب : الووووو
الشيخ : السلام عليكم 
يعقوب : وعليكم السلام يا شيخ اعذرني واستسح من الجماعة حصل لي ظرف طارئ ولازم اروح اسف يا شيخ وانت فيك البركة اعقد عليهم كنت اتمنى اكون شاهد لكن سبحان الله ربك مو امقدر هالشي
الشيخ : الله يستر عليك وما قصرت رايتك بيضاء مع السلامة تركد في لخط لا تسرع 
يعقوب : ان شاء الله مع السلامة 

ابو حنين : ها يا شيخ وين يعقوب 
الشيخ : يعقوب يتعذر منكم حصل له ظرف طارئ ومشى 
ابو حنين : ان شاء الله خير 
الشيخ : خير ان شاء الله هو يبارك للمعرس ويبارك للمعرسة والحين وين الشهود 
.................................................. ................
في امريكا على المركب 
عقد قران معاذ وروز على ظهر المركب المأذون نزل من المركب والبقية تحركوا بالمركب 
معاذ : ياهووووووووووووووووو مو مصدق فيه حد يضربني كف ممكن 
كان الكل متجمع حول معاذ وروز 
خليل : انا بضربك كف 
طررررررررررررررررررررررراخ 
معاذ اييييييييي
روز عصبت وقامت : خليل !!!!
خليل : والله انا عبد المأمور 
معاذ : خلاص سويت احلى امنية عندي روز ادافع عني الله من زمان عن هذا 
خليل : اقول تراني اغار بقوم عنكم 
عبدالوهاب : أي والله الجو جو شاعري ولا يا مها 
مها : أنت ابخص وين الهدية 
عبدالوهاب : صح ذكرتيني ........((مد عبدالوهاب شيك لمعاذ )) تفضل معاذ هذي هدية زواجكم واعذرني ان ما شريت لك شي لأني ما اعرف البلد 
معاذ : ايش هذا من جدك انت 20000 ريال كثير والله 
عبدالوهاب : لا تزعلن منك هذي عشرة مني لك وعشرة من مها لروز وانتوا ما قصرتوا اهتمييتوا بولدنا في الغربة ولازم نرد شي من الدين 
خليل : الله ليتني ارجع لأهلي ولا اقول لك خلاص بتم هنا تعالوا لي على طول وكل واحد يقول لي هالكلام الحلو لا تنسون بس حظه بعض الناس بيكسب فلوس كثيرة 
الكل : ههههههههههههههههههه
كلن تفرق معاذ وروز مع بعض 
مها وعبدالوهاب مع بعض 
اسيل وعبدالعزيز مع بعض 
لكن بقى هو لوحده في اخر المركب يشاهد البحر بقى لوحده يشكي للبحر همه وشوقه لمحبوبه 
خليل والراحة امبينه على وجهه: 
انقطع فكري وبنات فكري الا بك 
ما ادري ليه انتي الوحيدة الي بوجهي
ما جيتي لا في الشروق ولا في الغروب
جيتي لما قلبي نشد عن شوقي وحنيني
اعذريني يا الغلا على الهجرو الجفا 
اعذريني اني نسيتك دقايق او ثواني
اعذري قلبي لما نسى من بعرشه حوى 
عاتبي روحي انقطع مرسالها بالوصالي
انقطع عني شوقي وحنيني وذكراك والهوا 
من بعدها عشت في أدنى دنية بالدنيا
انشغلت بالمادة والتراب والمال الزوالي
ونسيت كم كنت اعاني الظمأ ولوعة القلبي
منيتي ابقى طول عمري وصورتك بعيني 
تتبارك عيوني بحلاياك في اول اليومي 
واغمض العين وتكونين اخرختام مسكي 
منيتي اضمك وارتحل عن العالم برحالتي 
اطوف الدنيا واتبهى باجمل نساء الكوني 
كيف اضمك ترتعش يدي وينتفض جسمي 
ما اصدق انك بقربي ما اصدق حتى لوقبلتي
اعذريني كنت جاهل بالي امتلكه بالحشا
عندي ريانة العود وصفها باهي الجمالي
غارت العواذل وتمنت حبي لها كالجازي 
لا تهجريني حتى لو كان مني الهجروالجفا
ارسمك بريشة فنان الحب في لوحت سنيني
واجعل الواني هي حروف شوقي وحنيني
اكبرذنوبي اني سمحت لك دخول قلبي
شكلتي غرفه بألوان الحب وعطرتيها بطيبك 
ذنبي اني ما كنت حجر صدك وردك عني
ذنبي اني كنت انتظرك تدقين باب فؤادي
دنيتي هي حروف عشقي اثقلتني اتعبتني 
وريشة حبرها والوانها من دون كذب انتي

ظل خليل على حاله إلى ان رجع المركب للساحل من جديد . كفاه انه تذكر مهجة القلب الجازي.

توقف السيارة بشكل غير طبيعي ينم على ان صاحبها خايف وجاي بسرعة نزل يعقوب من السيارة متوجه للعمارة الي تقطنها الجازي 
يعقوب : الله يستر اول مرة اشوف اختي بهذي الحالة وش بقول لحنين ......حنين لا خلاص ان شاء الله بتنساني بينسيها زوجها كل شي يكفي انهم متحابين 
دخل يعقوب العمارة وركب المصعد الي بدوره وصله إلى شقة الجازي

الجازي كانت بغرفتها مستلقية عل السرير تصيح على حالها
اخترق سكون الصمت جرس الباب من اسمعته حست بأن فيه امل فيه امل انها تعيش من جديد حتى لو ما كان امل حتى لو كان وهم لازم تتعلق فيه من دون امل ووهم وش بيبقى لها اجل 
تفتح الباب واول ما شافت الزاير احضنته ما خلته يدخل لا احضنته وهو برا الشقة 
يعقوب : حبيبتي وش فيك ليه اتسوين في روحك كذا
الجازي : يعقبوب اذا تحبني لا تخليني هنا خذني معك رجعني بيتنا 
يعقوب : جازي وليد سوى فيك شي
الجازي يمر شريط حياتها مع وليد بسرعة الطيف
الجازي بخاطرها : متى شفت منه خير متى حبني هو اساسا ولا عاملني على اني انسانة ضرب واهانات مالها اول ولا اخر وفي الأخير ربي يمنعني من احلى امل بحياتي بعيش له اني اكون ام استغفر الله العظيم وش اقول انا حسبي الله عليك يا وليد الي خليتني ما اعي أي شي يا رب خلني اشوف فيه يوم يارب .......... وش بقول ليعقوب اقول له ان وليد طقني او يسبني عشان انه ساتر علي اقول له اني عقيمة مين بيدافع عني بعدين من وليد بيقولون زين هو ساتر عليك لا خلاص ماني قايلة لأخوي شي وش اقول له 
يعقوب يخترق الصمت الي بينهم : الجازي سمعتي وش قلت لك وليد سوى فيك شي
الجازي والدمعه على الخد تعلن ان ما فيه امل ولا وهم تعيش له لكن يبقى حلم بقظة يمكن تتعلق فيه : لا ماســـــــــــوى فيني شي بس ان مزعجته خايفة هنا لوحدي ما اتعودت على الوحدة ووليد عارفه واحد ما يحب يجلس كثير في مكان واحد طلعاته كثيرة وانا لوحدي ابقى 
يعقوب يمسح دمعة الجازي : حبيبتي ماني امصدقك باي تقولينه الي يسمع اتصالك يقول ان فيه شي ومستعجل بعد قولي لي انا اخوك سندك وظهرك 
الجازي بخاطرها : خوفي ظهري ينكسر خليكم كذا عايشين على اني سعيدة اقلها اعرف انكم معي اما انكم تعرفون اني اني اني لا لا ماراح اقول خلكم كذا ما احب هالكلمة اكرها اكرها
يعقوب : حبيبتي فكي عني اشوي وقلطيني داخل ولا ما عندكم عصير اتضيفوني فيه 
الجاز ي: اسفه كنت مشتاقة لك ونسيت كل شي تفضل يا اخوي البيت بيتك واحنا الخدم عندك وش تبي عصير توت فراولة رمان مانجا أي شي طب وتخير ولا اقول لك وش رايك نطلع نتعشى من زمان ما طلعت 
يعقوب : تدرين صادقة خليني انسيك شي من الي فيك 
الجازي : اتنسيني ماراح تقدر الي فيني ما يقدر حد يشفيه غير انسان المهم يله بروح اغير ملابسي وانت خذ جولة بالشقة اول مرة تدخلها حتى هدية الشقة ما عطيتنا
يعقوب : انا اعطيكم هدية انا طالب يعني زين اتكفيني المكافئة بس عشانك بجيب لكم احلى هدية بشري والحين عجلي لبسي ملابسك 
راحت الجازي اتغير ملابسها ويعقوب جالس يشوف الشقة 
.................................................. ..........................*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*ام حنين : لولولولولولوشششششششششششششششششش اللهم لك**الحمد يا رب ان ابنيتي تزوجت اللهم لك الحمد*
*حنين والعبرة بعينها : فرحانة لي**يمه جد فرحانة*
*ام حنين : أي يمه فرحانة ليتني دوم اشوف هالأبتسامة على وجهك ان**ما فرحت لك بفرح لمين*
*حنين : اول مرة احس بجو العيلة اللهم لك الحمد يمه خلاص**بجلس جنبكم*
*ام حنين : وشو لا لا ما ابيك خلك عند زوجك*
*حنين : مو توك فرحانة**لي هههههههههههههههههه*
*ام حنين : تختبريني انتي لو وحدة مكانك كان الحين متلهفه**لزوجها وينه عنك هو*
*ابو حنين : ها يا بنات*
*ام حنين : سم يا ابو حنين*
*ابوحنين : بو خالد يبي يشوف مرته ولا عندكم راي ثاني*
*ام حنين : لا حياه الله**خله يتفضل مافيه حد غريب يا بنات الي تتغشى خل تتغشى وال تيب تطلع تطلع وليد بيدخل**زوج بنتي بيدخل*
*دخل وليد وجلس جنب حنين الفرحة مو سايعه الأثنين كل واحد فيهم**غفرحان اميته تحققت الحلم الي كانوا يحلمونه وتأملوا فيه خير تحقق وش يبون اكثر من**كذا*
*وليد : حنين*
*حنين : لبيه يا عيون حنين*
*وليد : فرحانة*
*حنين : لا*
*وليد : كيف مو فرحانة وانا فرحان لأني جنبك اخيرا تحقق حلمي انك تكونين**زوجتي*
*حنين : انا بموت من الفرحة مو امصدقه وليد حبيبي صار زوجي تذكر معي ايام**الجامعة كيف كنا كيف كان حلمنا بالزواج الحمدلله ربي حقق حلمنا ااااااااااه انتظرت**هاليوم من زمان يا وليد .....وليد اوعدني*
*وليد : اوعدك بايش*
*حنين : انك ما**تتخلى عني ابد وتحبني كثر حبي لك*
*وليد :تعالي عطيني مقدار حبك*
*حنين : شفت**هالكرة الأرضية لو وزعت عليهم حبي يكفيهم يعمرون فيه طول عمرهم*
*وليد : ليتني**مثلك احب او احب بمقدار حبك انا اناني ما احب غيرك يعني ما اقدر اوزع حبي لأحد*
*حنين : اكييييييييييييد حبك لي وحدي*
*وليد : حنين : مانتي زعلانة ان ما فيه**حد من اهلي**هنا حضر زواجنا*
*حنين : انا شريتك انت مو اهلك واهلك لاحقين عليهم**بنتعرف عليهم وراح اصبر لي ناتعرف على كل فرد من عليتكم ....تعال قول لي شفت يعقوب*
*وليد : أي يعقوب*
*حنين : أي جاب الشيخ*
*وليد : ما جاء حد مع الشيخ بس هو**لوحده*
*حنين : وش فيك يعقوب*
*وليد : صبري تذكرت فيه واحد كلم الشيخ واعتذر**منه قال جا له امر طائ ولا قدر يدخل اعتقد جا هنا بس توه بيدخل مشى ...بس تعالي من**هذا يعقوب*
*حنين : يعقوب هذا شاب اصغر مني سوى لي خير كثير عند بعادك هو الي**خلصني من الي يهددني*
*وليد : تدرين ودي اشكره لأنه هو السبب في تجمعنا هنا وينه**بس*
*حنين : اعطيك رقم تليفونه بعدين بس والله خايفة وش فيه ان شاء الله بخير هو*
*وليد : ان شاء الله اقول مو كثرتي مدح فيه وخذتي قسط من قلبك له*
*حنين : انت**تغار منه هو سبب سعادتي معك كيف تغار منه*
*وليد : انا اغار من ظلك الي دايم جنبك**مو من يعقوب بس*
*حنين اخجلت هنا ونزلت راسها*
*وليد : الله وش كثر منتظر**هاللحظة حنين*
*حنين : سم*
*وليد : احبك احبك احبك*
*حنين : وليد شوف العالم**اطالعنا*
*وليد : ما يهمني حد الا انتي وحبك لي*
*حنين : انا مو هنا بقول لك**بعدين بقول لك شعوري اتجاهك*
*وليد : اجل يالله خلينا نمشي ابي اسمع منك*
*حنين**تمسك وليد الي كان من جده بيقوم : وليد اجلس لا تفشلنا خلنا نجل اقلها ساعة شوف**العالم اطلع*
*وليد : ما عليك منهم تخيلي ان ما فيه حد هنا*
*حنين : اجل انا**اعشقك مو احبك*
*وليد : الله يخليك لي*
*حنين : امين*
*كملوا حنين ووليد**ليلتهم ومن بعدها راحوا لشقتهم الي استأجرها وليد له ولحنين*
*.................................................. .................*
*يعقوب والجازي يتمشون على البحر بعد وجبة دسمة من مطعم هندي**اسمه غازي*
*يعقوب : الجازي وش اخبار عمتي شيماء*
*الجازي : عمتي شيماء**امممممممممممممم عمتي ولا بنت عمتي*
*يعقوب : الجازي دامك تفهميني ليه ما تسمعيني**وتقولين لي اقول لك الي بقلبي*
*الجازي : متى انا شفتك عشان تقول لي كذا الحين**خلاص بسمعك يكفي ارسم البسمة على شفاتك*
*يعقوب : اااااااااااااه من زمان ودي حد**يسمعني والحين لقيته لقيتك الجازي اجل سمعي*
*الجازي : انا كلي لك بس تكلم*
*يعقوب : تعبت منها الجازي ما ادري وش فيها تدرين احس تكرهني احس انها ما تطيق**تشوفني*
*الجازي : صبر صبر كيف عرفت*
*يعقوب : اكثر من موقف بين لي هالشي انه**تكرهني او ما كانت تكرهني بس الحين تكرهني الجازي انا احبها ابي اتزوجها بس ما اقدر**ارتبط بوحدة ما تحبني اخر مرة في المزرعة شفتها وشفت عينها مليانة كراهية علي تدرين**كرهت نفسي ذاك اليوم كرهت اني موجود هناك بسببها*
*الجازي :حسبي الله عليك عنودوه**خليتي اوي يكره نفسه*
*يعقوب : لا الجازي الا العنود لا تقولين عليها شي ما ارضى**عليها*
*الجازي : بعد كل هذا تحبها*
*يعقو ب: ما كنت أأمن بمعنى الحب لكن ما**ادر يوش جاني بسببها تدرين تدودهت لما شفتها احس بشي غريب اتجاه احس لة تطلب مني**الكون كله راح اسعى لها اني اجيبه بس ابيها تطب وراح تشوف وش بسوي لها ما تدرين**انتي وش معنى الحب الي بقلبي لها*
*الجازي : انا ما اعرف معنى الحب لو تسأل أي حد**في الوجود ماراح يعطيك معنى الحب الحقيقي تدري وش معنى انك تحب انسان*
*يعقوب** :* *ما ادري الي احس فيه شي غريب ومتأكد انه حب*
*الجازي: يعقوب تدري وش اعظم معاني**الحب .................. انك تضحي بحبيك ان كانت مصلحته مع غيرك ان كانت سعادته مع**غيرك هذي اعظم معاني الحب بنظري اهم شي حبيبي يكون سعيد وفرحان اما انا مو مهم كثر**ما هو مهم*
*يعقوب : لا ما اقدر اضحي فيها مستحيل انا طماع اناني قولي الي تبين**ما اني اهدها مستحيل مستحيل*
*الجازي : لا ان شاء الله ما تتفرقون وابشر**بالمساعدات مني راح اخلي قلبها يحن عليك بس ها مو اتفشلني لازم تتزوجها وتخطبها خلك**سبع مثل ادحيم مارضى ان حبيبته تطير من يده وخذ نورة*
*يعقوب : عبدالرحمن هذا شي**ثاني تدرين من بعد العزى ما شفته وان شفته يتصصد عني ما يبييكلمني سعيت له بس هو مو**راضي حتى استسمح منه*
*الجازي: يعقوب تحس انك خطيت عليه*
*يعقوب : مو الفكرة**اني خطيت عليه ولا لا لو انا مكان عبدالرحمن وش بسوي غيران يبسوي نفس فعله وزيادة**الي صار لبيت عمي مو سهل وخاصة عمتي وامي شيماء جاها شي ماهو بسيط تخيلي اح يطعن في**شرفك وش بتسوين وش بيسوي ولدك للي يقول كذا لو حطينا روحنا مكان الغير قبل لا نحكم**على أي شي كان انحلت كثير من القضايا*
*الجازي : لا تخاف يعقوب راح تتصالحون اضمن**لك دام انت بهذا القلب بتتصالحون بس خل عبدالرحمن لوده هذي الأيام لا تقرب له هو**يبي ينفرد بحاله يبي يكون قريب كثير لأهله*
*يعقوب : الجازي : تظنين كل شي بيرجع**زي ماكان واحسن*
*الجازي اتقرب للبحر اكثر وتوقف امقابله : راح نرجع مثل قبل**واحسن بس لازم فيه تضحيات ولازم نكون احنا كلنا هنا مو واحد في غربة والثاني ما**نشوفه لازم نكون هنا كلنا .....يعقوب اطلب منك طلب*
*يعقوب : انتي تامرين وش تبين*
*الجازي : كلم عمي عبدالوهاب ودي اكلمه, من سافر واحنا ما كلمناه ولا مرة*
*يعقوب : هذا الجوال وطلعناه من الجيب وهذا رقم عمي وش تبين بعد خذي كلميه**وبعدها عطيني اياه*
*في امريكا كان عبدالوهاب ومها واسيل وخليل وبو سعود في**المطعم يتعشون والمعرسين الوحدهم في الفندق*
*عبدالوها ب: مها خلاص عزمت انرجع**ذكريات شهر البصل .... اوه قصدي العسل*
*مها : عشان ولد اخوك هنا تتريق علي بس ما**تدري ان خليل ما يرضى علي*
*خليل : يعني انتي تطلبين العون ...بشري اسم يا**عبدالوهاب ((عبد الوهاب يناظر خليل بقوة )) لا اطالع فيني جذيه مها زوجة عمي واعرف**شي فيه ثنتين ما ارضى عليهم غير امي وجدتي زوجة عمي مها وو*
*عبدالوهاب : ومين قول**ادري فيك جبان*
*خليل : لا مو جبان والجازي ما ارضى عليها هذولا الثنتين لا**تجيسهم*
*تليفون عبدالوهاب يدق*
*عبدالوهاب يشوف الرقم : خليل ما تصدق مين الي**على الخط*
*خليل قلبه يخفق بقوة : منو تكلم*
*خليل : يعقوب ولد عمك*
*خليل**:* *بالله عليك يعقوب عمي خلني اكلمه قبلك خلني اسوي فيه مقلب*
*عبدالوهاب : مالي دخل**ان زفك*
*خليل: فيه حد يقدر يزفني*
*فتح خليل الخط*
*الجازي من فرحها تتكلم**بسرعة ولا معطية وقت للمقابل يرد الي تظنه عبدالوهاب*
*الجازي** :* *الووووووووووووووووو السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات ان كنا قاطعين لا تصيرون مثلنا**ولا حنا ما نستاهل حد يكلمنا بس طلعنا اكرم منكم تدري وش كثر مشتاقة شوقي لكم ماله**حدود شوقي لكم مثل المجرات يهيم شوقي لكم فطر قلبي نصفين والشوق يحرق كل من حب مثل**هالقوم السنعين*
*خليل مو امصدق وبخاطره : هذي هذي الجازي نور العين الحمدلله ربي**انك قدرتني اسمع صوتها الحمدلله احس انه بخير وفرحانه الحمدلله وش اقول لها وش اشكي**لها هل يحق لي مالي دخل ابي اكلمها*
*عبدالوهاب : وش فيك ما ترد تكلم*
*الجازي** :* *الوووو وش فيك ما ترد ولا مو قادر اتعبر عن المكنون*
*خليل بصوت واحد متلهف**للمعشوق: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات تعلمت القطاعة من ذيك الليلة لما عرفت ان**طريق سعادتك مو معي مع غيري ولا لو الود ودي صرت النسم لك و صرت جنبك طول عمري لكن**الاماني مو كل وقت معك ولا الشوق والحنين لكم ما يتركوني لحالي دقايق ان كان**بالخواطر ذكرناك وان كان بالشعر رسمناك وخضنا معك بحور القوافي بس تدري الحمدلله**انك بخير هذا اهم شي عرفته من نبرة صوتك ولا انا مو مهم اكون سعيد والأهم عنندي**كونك سعيد** ................*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*دام السكوت وقت غير معروف لكن كل واحد منهم وده**يتكلم مع الثاني المجتمع يرفض الأهل يرفضون الدين يرفض كلامهم لكن قلوبهم ما ارفضت**أي كلمة** 
**الجازي تجدد املها استعادة شي من احلامها الي مارا تتركها من جديد**اعرفت ان فيه حد يهتم فيها ويتذكرها كل وقت سكرت الخط بكلماتها الأخير : اتمنى انك**بخير و ان شاء الله ما تنسانا وترا البلاد مشتاقة لكم حيل رجعوا بأقرب وقت ترانا**محتاجين لكم مع السلامة** 
**خليل بخاطره** : 
**اخر كلامها سلام عليكم** 
**اخر**كلامها ندى صافي من شفاتها**
**اخر كلامها امان بقلبي حوا** 
**ومن بعده صار قلبي**مطمئن لأحوالها**
**اخر كلامها عاد لي روح المل بقربها** 
**عاد لي كل طموح انهزم**بأول معركة من معارك حبي لها** 
**انتهت كل الوساوس الي تبعدني عنها**
**وابتدأ حلمي**بالرجوع للديار غانم ويكفي دياري انا** 
**اوعدك يا مهجة الفؤاد والمنى** 
**ان هذا**اخر يوم لي في ديرة الكفار هذي**
**قلبي وروحي معكم ماراح اتفارقكم** 
**وجسدي يسعى**لأتمام كل ماجيت احققه هنا**
**امنتك الرحمن الي هو افضل من يؤتمن على كل**البشر**
**مع السلامة** 
**عبدالوهاب : وش فيك ساكت وين يعقوب**
**خليل : سكر الخط ما**ادري وش فيه اكييد بيتصل مرة ثانية** 
**يعقوب : وش اخبار عمي ان شاء الله**بخير**
**الجازي : بألف عافية هو وبخير** 
**يعقوب : الجازي كان خليتيني اكلمه** 
**الجازي : اكيد بيتصل انتظر اتصاله** 

**كل من الجازي وخليل تجدد شي في قلبهم**هم بس الي يعرفونه ويدركونه غيرهم لا*

*بعد شهر من زواج معاذ وروز والوليد وحنين تجددت اشياء كثيرة وفيه اشياء لسه ما انحلت لازم تنحل وينتهي كل شي

في بيت خالد وفي الحديقة بالأخص كان فيه انسان منجذب للحديقة طول وقته فيها ما يفارقها واقف فيها يا يسقي الزرع او يزرع شتلة جديدة لكن كانت عين اتراقبه وهو يفعل كل هذا 
نورة تشوف اخوها عمر من النافذة : وش فيه هذا امنقع هنا ما يغيب عنا الا وهو جالس هنا يا رب اخوي تغير علينا كلنا حتى انا ما اقدر اكلمه حتى ريم الي يجبها ما قام يروح لبيتهم ولا هم حتى يسألون عنه يارب وش صاير ........ جات له هي الوحيدةالي يتكلم معها ويضحك وياها مع اني اشوف بعينه الحزن واحس بهذا الشي 
هيبة : نويررررر وش تسوين هنا مين تشوفين 
نورة تحط يدها على قلبها : خرعتيني يعني مين بشوف جالسه اطالع اخوي عمر ما تحسين بالتغير الي فيه 
هيبة تضحك وتجلس على السري : مين الي ما تغير قولي لي الكل تغير الكل ما قام يتجمع حتى الشركةالي اتجمعهم خلاص بيفضونها وبعد كل هذا تقولين تغير عمر انتي تغيرتي علينا كلنا تدرين أي ما تغيروا ثنتين بس منال وانا احنا الوحيدتين الي لازلنا نتكلم مع بعض وما نقدر نتزاعل اكثر من ساعتين تدرين توني امسكره السماعة منها شفتي حالنا هو نفسه حالهم الكل يبي يتجمع لكنفيه حلقة مفقودة اوناقصةعشان نرجع مثل قبل تظنين بنرجع 
نورة :أكيد بنرجع بس لازم راح نخسر حد احس بكذا
هيبة : الله يعين ........... نورة لحقي لحقي فيه حد يصارخ شنه حس جدتي 
نورة وهيبة اركضوا لتحت ولازالوا يسمعون صوت الجوهرة وهي تصرخ 
ادلخوا الغرفة الي تقطنها الجوهرة لقوا الغرفة ظلام والجوهرة اتصارخ خايفة من شي
يدخل عليهم عبدالله مسرع :وش صاير وش فيها جدتي
نورة : ما ادري تونا داخلين عليها وهي اتصارخ 
هيبة : جدتي احنا هنا جدتي انا هيبة شوفيني بسم الله عليك بسم الله عليك نورة روحي جيبي لجدتي ماي بسرعة ما ادري وش فيها
راحت نورة تجيب الماي وهي في المطبخ اسمعت صوت همس وضحك 
(( يمه دخلت عليها وليست عباة سوده مثل ما قلتي لي ربتها اول شي عشان ما تتحرك وبعدها جبت لها النار اخرعها فيها .. اتاريك مو سهل افرك شري من وين لك كل هذا اهم شي خوفتها مليت منها وجلستها عندنا ما بقى شي بعمرها خل ترح دار المسنين هناك يهتمون فيها اكثر منا حتى ان هناك ما فيه حد يخرعها هههههههههههههههه جد يمه ما فيه حد يخرعها مثل هنا المهم الخطوة الثانية ايش)))
نورة تسمع الكلام والدمع على الخد وبخاطرها : هذا اخرتها جدتي تروح دار المسنين لا ويضحكون بعد بس والله لوريكم وتشوفون وش بسوي 

جابت نورة الماي وشربوا الجوهرة بعدها ارتاحت 
الجوهرة : الحمدلله شكله كابوس اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم والله بستجن كذا 
هيبة : فيني ولا فيك جدتي لا تقولين كذا
عبدالله يحب راس جدته : الحمدلله انك بخير وعافية : الجوهرة متى جيت يا وليدي 
عبدالله : والله تو حتى اني دخلت على صراخك تخرعت وجيت جنبك 
الجوهرة : ليه تتخرع مو زين لك خل قلبك قوي خل التخرع لنا احنا خلاص ما بقى في عمرنا مثل مامضى 
هيبة تحضن جدتها: لا يمه لا تقولين كذا ان شاء الله بتزوجيني وبتشوفين اعيالي 
الجوهرة : ههههههه مستعيلة على الزواج انتي 
هيبة : ان كان زواجي بيخليك جنبي اجل ماني مستعيلة لا تروحين جدتي انتي املنا هنا 
اثناء حديثهم تدخل منيرة من دون عمر الي جلس بالزراعة 
منيرة امعصبة : وش صاير ليه الصراخ 
هيبة : يمه هذي جدتي شافت حلم يخوف وقامت متخرعة 
منيرة : وانت متى جييت 
عبدالله يقوم يسلم على امه يحب راسها 
منيرة : توك تدري ان لك ام واول ما دخلت سلمت على بعض الناس وانا اخر وحدة 
عبدالله : انتي ما شفتي الي شفته ولو انك شفتي كان عذرتيني حتى خواتي خافوا 
منيرة : شفتي وش سويتي اليهال بيتخرعون بسبب احلامك الي تجيك ليه ما تقرين قران ليه ما تقولين الأذكار
الجوهرة : السموحة منكم والله مو بكيفي يا اعيالي والله غصب عني اتحلم 
الجوهرة قامت : بروح للحمام وانتوا بكرامة
منيرة : هذه خلاص سويتيها وخلصنا وبتروحين الحمام عساك .....
نورة ك عساها ايش 
الجوهرة تطلع ودمعتها على الخد 
نورة : وش فيك ما تدرين انها جدتنا ما تدرين انها كبيرة ولا مافيه احساس
منيرة : شب انتي يا ام السانين وليه شايلة معك مفرشك وبطنيتك 
نورة : قررت انام مع جدتي عشان الأحلام الي هي قلة حيا ومافيها تربية ما تجيها بحميها منها 
عبدالله : والله مو فاهم شي بس الي احس فيه ان فيه شي وتدرون ليتني جلست في العسكرية اريح جاي ابي ارتاح لقيت الراحة مو هنا
منيرة: روح من هنا وارجع للمكان الي كنت فيه اساسا مين قال لك ارجع 
عبدالله والحزن اعتلاه : تدرين بقول لك شي انا عمري ما حسيت انك امي مع السلامة 
طلع عبدالله وهو طالع شاف عمر : عمر كيف حالك 
عمر يطالع فيه ووجهه شاحب وبعدها نزل راسه 
عبدلله قرب لأخوه ومد يده له 
عمر : ..................
عبدالله: وش فيك سلم علي 
مد يده عمر وسلم على اخوه 
عبدالله : وش اخبارك والله مشتاق لك 
عمر : وش فيك بتطلع 
عبدالله : ما اقدر اجلس هنا امي قالت لي كلام معناه اطلع من البيت والمشاكل الي هنا ما تخلي الواحد يرتاح هنا وانت كيف الأوضاع معك وكيف الجامعة 
عمر : يعني بتتركوني لحالي هنا 
عبدالله حس ان اخوه يبيه جنبه لكن عبدالله مو قادر يجلس
عبدالله :....................
عمر : لا تقول شي روح اساسا مين الي قال يبيك هنا اطلع بسرعة وجودك وعدمه نفس الشي وان فكرت مرة ثانية ترجع راجع روحك الف مرة 
عبدالله : كذا اتكلم اخوك الأصغر منك توقعت بلقى منك النصيحة والعطف لكن انخدعت فيكم الله يعين خواتي وجدتي 
طلع عبدالله من البيت ورجع للمكان الي جاء منه 
عمر : مين قال اني ما نصحتك ولا عطفت عليك جلستك هنا بتذبحك مثلي السموحة منك اخوي
الجوهرة : ليه الكمبل هنا والفراش 
نورة : والله يا جديدة قررت اجلس هنا معك بس عند المذاكرة بطلع فوق ولا ما تبيني هنا 
الجوهرة : افا عليك ان كانت امك تبيعك انا اشتريك 
منيرة : مين قال اني ابيها خذيها لك هذي طالعة عليكم انا عندي هيبة وعمر 
هية : لا يمه ابي انام معهم 
منيرة تشتاط غضب : حتى انتي روحي وياهم انا ولدي بس عمر 
نورة بخاطرها : حتى عمر ما يبيك بس ما ادري وش فيه 
الجوهرة : ذكري الله يا بنيتي ذول اعيالك 
منيرة : سكتي انتي ولا تتكلمين سبب البلاوي الي تصير لنا من تحت راسك تدرين انا اكره وجودك هنا وإذا تبين قولي لولدك واشوفه وش بيسوي 
الجوهرة : انا ما اخرب عش اعيالي الله يهديك يارب 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*منيرة : منك ما ابي دعاء خليه لك ولعيالك*
*اطلعت منيرة وجلست الجوهرة حزنانة 
نورة : جديدة وين الأبتسامة الي عهدناها منك وين الأمل تدرين مشتاقة للقص مالتك عن اول جديدة عفية لا تزعليم من امي امي قلبها طيب بس ما ادري وش فيها هالأيام 
الجوهرة : جد تبون قصة تراني من زمن ما قلت قصة 
هيبة : الله قصة واقعية مو مثل القصص الي اقراها 
نورة : ايه واقعية مو خيال بخيال مستحيل تحقيقه سمعي الحكمة هنا من جديدة 
الجوهرة : بسم الله 
كان فيه ابنية اسمها نورة من عايلة فقيرة يعني زين يلقون قوت يومهم كان ابوها حداد والفلوس الي تجيه حق اليوم اما بكرة فهو في علم الله كان طيب ابوها حتى اشتهر عنه دينه وعبادته مع مرور الأيام اكبرت نورة وصارت عروس وهنا شاع خبر وصول محمد للبلاد الي تعلم في الهند والقرية كان تامأمله عليه شي كبير ماقصر هو من خلال سفره تعلم اشياء كثيرة غير الي درسها عاد كل شي شافه في الهند سواء في الزراعة ولا النجارة والمواصلات علم فيه قريته وجاء اليوم الموعود الي اتلاقا فيه نورة ومحمد تلاقوا على البحر كانت نورة بعادتها تحب تجلس على البحر مع الصغار كانت تاخذها عذر تقول تبي اطلع البزران يتنفسون هواء وهي بدورها تلعب معهم جنب البحر وهم جنب البحر سوو لعبة الي هي احلى شكل من التراب الكل لعب وسو احلى شكل عنده ويوم خلصوا نادوا نورة الي كانت عند البحر تتأمل فيه نورة شافت شغلهم مجموعة سوت بيت مثل القصر ومجموعة سوت شكل هلال كان كل شكل احلى من الثاني عاد هي فوزتهم كلهم وارحوا لهذا وكملوا لعبهم ورجعت هي للبحر الي قربت الشمس على الغروب فيه وهي جالسة جات لها اختها الصغيرة تصيح أسألتها بعد ما جففت عينها من الدمع وش فيك قالت لها ان فيه رجال داس على شكلهم نورة هنا عصبت وقالت الا اوريه شغله كيف يخرب الي سوووه راحت له وكان هو محمد لكنها ماتعرفه وجلست اتصارخ عليه وتوقل له انت ما عندك رحمة كيف اتخرب شي سواه اطفال بريئين انت ما تستحي انت ما تشوف ما خلت له كلمة ينطقها وهو مو امصدق ان فيه حد يقدر يكلمه كذا لأن الكل يحترمه هنا هي بعد ما خلصت عطته نظرة غضب وراحت مع اليهال للبيت 
مر اسبوع الى السالفة ونورة بطلت تروح للبحر من بعد ما سوا محمد فيها ذاك الموقف 
اما محمد لا من بعد السالفة كان كل يوم يروح للبحر ينتظرها تجي او ينتظر واحد من اليهال الي شافهم يقول له مين هذي
وفي احد الأيام كنت نورة بالسوق مع امها يقضون للعيد وكان محمد مع امه بالسوق من لمحها وهو مو على بعضه ما ارتاح الا لما سأل امه عن نورة وعاد امه قالت له ميين هذي محمد ذاك اليوم من عر بيتهم واسمهم وعايلتهم ما ارتاح إلا لما فاتح امه يموضوع نورة وانه يبيها زوجة له امه تعرف نورة واهلها تعرف معدنهم عشان كذا ما اعترضت لكنها قالت له ان اهله اولا فيه لو ياخذ من بنت عمه ولا خاله احسن هو رفض كلم ابوه وابوه هم قال له كلام امه لكنه اصر على رايه راحوا لبيت اهل نورة ليلة العيد عشان يخطبونها وفعلا اخطبوها بس نورة ما تدري وش صاير جات لها امها وخبرتها ان محمد الي متعلم جاي من الهند ويبي يتزوجك نورة ما صدقت تبي تعرف محمد من وين عرفها وكيف يبي يناسبنا وأهله عندهم خير واحنا على قد حالنا نروة ما اقدرت اتعارض الولد زين والكل يمدح فيه وجاء يوم زواجهم الي تمناه محمد ولما اختلى فيها نورة كان كل مناه انها تعرف مين محمد اول ما كنوا يخلون البنت تشوف زوجها الا عند ليلة العرس تدرون وش صار لما شافته نورة خافت من محمد خافت انه يبي ينتقم منها على الي سوته فيه نورة اتكلمه : انت الي ذاك اليوم صارخت عليك والحين تبي تعاقبني وتذلني كان قلت لي قبل وصارخت علي محمد كان ساكت ولا تكلم بكلمة ونورة كانت خايفة محمد رفع ايده كأنه بيضرب نورة كف وهي غطت وجها بيدها ما تقدر تشوف شي الحين مالقت الا ذيك اليد على راسها تمسح عليه نورة انتي ما تدرين وش سويتي فيني من ذاك اليوم وانا ادور عليك زهقت انطرك بالبحر فقدت الأمل تدرين خلاص كرهت كل شي بالدنيا وفقدت كل حماسي بالشغل لكن في يوم وانا بالسوق مع امي شفتك تخيلي حسيت ان روحي ارجعت لي اتريها كانت معك فاقدها انا سألت امي وخبرتني عنك وعن اهلك ومن بعدها اصريت اتزوجك وكاني هنا مع الي خشت قلبي من دون اذن وخذت روحي من دون أي استأذان حب محمد نورة على جبينها ولما شافت ه سوى كذا شالت يدها عن وجها وكانت الأبتسامة على شفاته امبينة عاشت نورة مع محمد سنين حلوة لكن كان يعكر على صفو هالسنين شي واحد انهم ساكنين مع عمام محمد ببيت واحد وفي يوم اتهمت نورة بالسرقة لأنها هي الفقيرة في البيت وهي الجديدة محمد حزن ان نورة هي الي سوت كذا الكل كان ضدها حتى هي صدقت هذا لكن ربك يحب الي يستاهل محبته محمد كشف السارق بالغلط لما سمع بنات عمه يضحكون في الليل على الي صار لنورة بسببهم هنا محمد عصب ولما جا اليوم الثاني جمع الكل وعلمهم مين الي سرق وقال لهم ان زوجته بريئة وشهد بنات عمه انهم هم السارقين وطلع الذهب المبيوق من غرفهم هنا نورة ارجعت له ا كرامتها لكن لازال في قلبها جرح ماراح يندمل انها فقيرة والفقر مو عيب لكن الكل شك فيه احتى زوجها بسبب فقرها نورة تمت مع محمد الكل يشكر فيها ويمدح تفرقت العوايل وفتح محمد بي ت وصار تاجر معروف والكل يمدح فيه ونورة كانت كريمة بطبعها ما يجب حد الا تعطيه ما تخلي حد في خاطره شي حتى الحرمة ان جاتها وامدحت ذهبها عطتها اياه بعد عمر اتعبت نورة وجاها القلب ولا اقدرت اتكمل مسيرتها مع محمد لأنها ماتت بسببب قلبها نورة ماتت صح لكن اعمالها حية الكل يذكرها بالخير والطبة رغم ان الفلوس مو فلوسها الفلوس لزوجها لكن الكل يعرف انها تقدر تمنع الخير عن الناس محمد عانى كثير بحياته لين تزوج وحدة ثانية تعينه لين مماته لكنه بقوله مالقى مثل نورة ولا راح يلقى الا في الجنة بيشوفها.

هيبة كانت تصيح ونورة معاها تصيح 
الجوهرة : ها اعجبتكم ولا لا 
نورة قات حبة راس جدتها : جديدة ادعي لي اكون مثل نورة ابي صير زيها الناس تذكرني بالخير ابي لما اموت الكل يدعي لي ابي ربي يحبني اكيد ربي يحب نورة ابي اكون مثلها 
هيبة : لا جدتي انا ادعي لي اكون مثلها 
نورة : لا انا 
هيبة : لا انا عفية جدتي انا 
الجوهرة : يا رب اجعل نورة قدوة لبناتي نورة وهيبة وخلهم مثلها الناس تحبهم وانت تحبها 
نورة + هيبة : امين امين 
كملوا البنات جلستهم مع جدتهم إلين ناموا معها 
.................................................. ............
في بيت ابراهيم الساعة 12 ليلا 
كان الوضع مثل ما هو تعاسة وحزن لفقد احباب ولفقد ثقة كانت بينهم 

ياسمين : العنود مو معقولة مافيه حل 
العنود : صدقيني مو انا الي عندي الحل عند ابوي وامي
ياسمين : احس العالم كله تغير احس اني لوحدي العنود وينك عني 
العنود : سامحيني ان جفيتك ولا ما رديت على اتصالاتك لكن الحال الي حنا فيها ما تسر لا عدو ولا حبيب
ياسمين : انزين طلعي من البيت معي غيري جو 
العنود : لو بطلع بروح لناصر وهاجر 
ياسمين : والل يسألون عنك دايم بس وانا اتعذر لهم بس كل شي له حد لازم تروحين لهم تدرين عنود تذكرت شي تذكرين الي كانت تتكلم عنه هاجر الرجال الي يجيهم ويساعدهم شفته امس عندهم توني جاية بجيب لهم عزبة الشهر الا هو كان داخل تبين الصدق ما قصر طلع ودخلت بس يا عنود لو تشوفينه ماشاء الله تبارك الله وسيم بمعنى كلمة وسيم 
العنود : جاك شي بمخك انا في حال وانتي في حال
ياسمين : هذا جزاتي ابي اغير الجو عندك اشوي شكلك ما تبين اكلمك قولي 
العنود : ايه ما ابيك اتكلميني فيك شي......
سكرت ياسمين الخط 
العنود : وش فيك انتي انا ما ابيك اتكلميني انا ودي حد يخفف عني الي انا فيه وانتي تفقولين ياسمين ياسمين وينك اوففففففففففففففففف 
ما تدري العنود ان ياسمين ازعلت وسكرت 


شيماء كانت تمشي في ارض خضراء مروج وسهول خضراء كانت الشمس في احلا حلتها وكان الجو عليل كان المكان جنة الله في ارضه 
اثناء سيرها كانت تسمع صوت كل ما تتقدم يزيد كان حس اطفال يلعبون ويمرحون فرحانين مع بعض 
شيماء بخاطرها : وش حلو لعبهم ليتني العب وياهم ارجع ايام اول ودي اقرب زيادة 
قربت شيماء والأطفال ما انتبهوا لها إلى الحين 
شيماء تحط ايدها على صدرها وتنادي بصوت عالي : يمه جمانة ... جمانة ... جمانة انا امك 
جمانة تلتفت لأمها وكانت فرحانة لكن من شافت امها عبس وجها وانحاشت مع الأطفال 
شيماء : لا لا جمانة وقفي رجعي لي جمانة انا امك 
الحقتهم شيماء في كل مكان روحون له ومن يشوفونها ينحاشون وهي صابرة تلحقهم إلى ان فاض كيل الأطفال 
طفل من الأطفال : جمانة ترا تعبنة شوفي حل مع امك 
جمانة : وش اسوي لها هي الي تلحقني ما تدري اني زعلانة منها
شيماء بخاطرها : وش سويت يا بنيتي عشان تزعلين مني انا الي فرحانة لشوفتك كذا اتقابليني 
جمانة تبتعد عن الأطفال وتجلس لحالها في مرتفع جنبهم 
شيماء اتقرب لها ولما كانت بجانبها قبلة راسها واجلست جنبها : يمه جمانة ما اشتقتي لي 
جمانة : .......................
شيماء : وش في حبيبتي تغيرتي علي 
جمانة : أسألي روحك من الي تغير 
شيماء /: اكييد انتي
جمانة : لا يمه انتي الي تغيرتي يمه ما خبرت انك ما تنفذين وصيتي صحيح هي على قدي بس ليه ما نفذتيه هذي حالتي كل يوم اجلس لحالي بس اليوم هو الي لعبت معهم ما ادري ليه لكن يمه انتي سبب توحدي لحالي 
شيماء : يمه انا افديك بعمري قولي وش تبين قولي أي شي انفذه لك 
جمانة تمسك ايد امها وتحطها على قلبها : اتعاهديني يمه اتعاهديني انك اتسوين الي اقوله لك 
شيماء : ان ما نفذت لك انتي وصيتك لمين بنفذ 
جمانة : يمه قلت لك قبل لا اموت رجعي مثل اول ابي بيتنا يكون مثل ما كان ابيه فرح وسرور الكل يتمنى يدخله ويستانس معنا يمه ابوي تعبان لحاله(( شيما تغير جهة وجها لضد جمانة ما تبيها اتشوف وجها )) يمكن هو غلط عليك لكن والله و يحبك ويتمنى رضاك انا متأكدة هو ينتظرك الحين ينتظر تفتحين الباب عليه يمه هذي وصيتي وان نفذتيها بفرح وبستانس مع الي كبري والحين ((قامت جمانة وقبلت راس امها )) يمه مع السلامة لا تنسين الي وصيتك ولا تنسين سلمي على ابوي واخواني انا احبكم كلكم صح خليل يمه خليل سلمي عليه كثير وقولي له اني احبه موووت وانتظره يجيني هنا في الجنة 
راحت جمانة وكل ماله تبتعد شيماء ما حست ببنتها انها تبتعد كانت اتفكر انها اتنفذ وصية بنتها
شيماء تلتفت تبي تكلم جمانة لقتها بعدت وتشوفها رافعة ايدها وهي تبتسم لها 
جمانة بصوت عالي : يمه لا تنسين ابـــــــــــــــــوي 
شيماء : لا حبيبتي مو ناسيته اهم شي انتي ترتاحين يمه البيت ظلم بدونك انا ابكيك ليل ونهار يمه خلاص روحي بصالح ابوك ان هذا بيفرحك من لي غيرك .
قامت شيماء من النوم ووجها كله نضارة وحيوية كانها بتدخل معركة مع نفسها والكرامة الي تدعيها تنفسها انها ضاعت
شيماء : لا بروح له وصالحه هذا زوجي بو عيالي حتى اني ما عزيته
في الغالية ....

كان ابراهيم بالفعل صاحي ما نام منسدح على السرير يقرا كتاب ويفكر في نفس الوقت يمكن ان عقله الباطن هو الي متحكم فيه حاليا
شيماء تطق الباب
ابراهيم : تفضل 
ادخلت شيماء وكانت باهية الجمال تسبحت والبست احلى الثياب عندها بعدها تعطرت بأطيب العطور 
ابراهيم لما شافها انبهر من جمالها الأخاذ 
استعدل ابراهيم في جلسته وغير جهة وجه عكس جهة شيماء 
شيماء واقفة وتتأمل المكان وبخاطرها : عادي صد عني بس لازم اصالحك انت لي وانا لك مهما يصير وجمانة وصتني وصيتها الي مستحيل اخلفها شيماء هذا زوجك يجبك لا يغرك صده تذكري كم هو ساعدك وعاونك وحبك و صار لك كل اهلك وناسك 
شيماء تجمعت الدموع في عينها ولا اقدرت تصبر انطلقت لأبراهيم وهي تصيح واجلست جنب ارجوله الي كان ابراهيم يحاول يشيلها لكن شيماء ما سكتهم وتبكي جنبهم 
شيماء بصوت حزن : ابراهيم سو الي تبي بس لا تهجرني ابراهيم اضربني شنع فيني سو أي شي يخطر ببالك تزوج علي خلاص تزوج بس ارضى علي وحن تراني من دونك ما اسوى انا جسد من دون روح وروحي عندك تحرسك من كل شر ابراهيم هذي العصا خذها طقني فيها خلاص انا ابي اراضيك تعبت من الفراق اعيالي اتعبوا الكل تعب بس لا تتركني 
مدت شيماء العصا لأبراهيم الي خذها منها 
شيماء : بخاطرها : عاي خله يطقني اهم شي زوجي يرجع لي
رمى ابراهيم العصا بعيد وقام من مكانه ومسك شيماء من زنديها ورفعها يبي يشوف وجها 
ابراهيم كانت الدموع بعينه كان يبكي رجل يبكي سبحان الله :شيماء كيف قدرتي اتسوين كذا فيني كيف قدرتي تبعدين عني كل هذي الفترة انا ظلمتك صح بس تعالي عاتبيني قولي لي أي شي هاوشيني طلب يالطلاق بس ليه سكتي سكوتك عذبني خلاني ما انام من ذاك اليوم صرت والليل خلان كل واحد يشكي للثاني همومه والليل ما قصر وياي سامرني مع انه جمادسمعي هذي اخر مرة تخاصميني وتخاصمين البيت وان قلتي مرة ثانية اتزوج عليك جد بضربك هالمرة ليت يدي انقصت لما مديت يدي عليك ليتها انمدت على غيرك أي وشك بينك وبيني عرفت اني كنت في خدعة من خدع زوجة اخوي خديجة قالت لي كل شي قالت انها هي أي قالت لها وانتي ماقلتي لها تدرين كنت غبي كيف اتوقع ان الماي يجلس جنب النار كنت غبي صق مو بس كذا تهورت واهدرت كرامتك شيماء 
شيماء ترفع وجها لزوجها : نعم 
ابراهيم يمسك ايد شيماء : شيماء لو تعزيني طقيني كف 
شيماء : لا مو انا ال تضرب زوجها 
ابراهيم : حياتي ان كنتي تعزيني طقيني ابيك تطقيني ابي اشعر بهدر كرامة ودي تطقيني قدام الكل ابي اكون متعادل مع كشيماء لو تحبيني طقيني 
شيماء اتنزل راسها بالأرض 
عصب ابراهيم ومسك يدها وجلس يضرب روحه اكفوف بيدها إلا ان جفا على الأرض بين ارجولها : شيماء سامحيني شيماء اسف غلطت عليك وكنت ما استاهل الحياة بعد ذاك اليوم مافيه يوم شفت منك أي شر كل يوم اشوف فيك الخير وتكبرين بعيني حتى جيتك هنا كبرتي فيها كثير بعيني قولي سامحتك قولي ما اقدر اغفر لروحي 
شيماء تمسح الدموع من عينه وخدها وتستنشق هواء جديد : حبيبي تدري مين قال لي اجي لك 
ابراهيم يطالع شيماء والدموع بعينه : ....................*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*شيماء تخلي اصابعها تتخلل بين شعر**ابراهيم : تدري مين الي خلاني اجيك** 
**ابراهيم : لا من ..؟؟**
**شيماء : بنتنا**جمانة شفتها بالنوم** 
**ابراهيم : جمانة**!!
**شيماء : اول شي عظم الله اجرك ربي**يخلف لك غيرها** 
**ابراهيم : تو الناس شيماء**
**شيماء: لا عتاب على مامضى**صح**
**ابراهيم : صح** 
**شيماء : وصيتها قبل لا تتوفى كانت لي انا كانت تقول لي يمه**رجعي للبيت ابي البيت مثل اول كله حب وسعادة يمه صالحي ابوي هو يحبك واكييد ينتظرك** 
**ابراهيم " : غريبة اول مرة اسمع في هذي** 
**شيماء: المفروض عبدالرحمن ولا**العنود قالوا لك** 
**ابراهيم: المفروض بس بيتنا جد تغير بعد جمانة**
**شيماء: جمانة**اتسلم ععليك سلام خاص** 
**ابراهيم : الله يسلمها ويسلمك من كل شر** 
**شيماء: والحين** 
**ابراهيم : والحين سلمك ربي ابي اروي ظماي طول هالشهرين الي جفيتيني فيهم ولازم**بعد** 
**شيماء : لا باقي ناس ما قلنا لهم** 
**ابراهيم : لا بكرة نتصل عليهم ونقول**للعالم ان حنا نحب بعض او لا بكرة نطلع للعالم ونقول لقد نسينا الذي مضى** 
**شيماء** :* *لا مو هذا .... عبدالرحمن , العنود لازم نقول لهم الحبن ,, تدري انا بروح**لعبدالرحمن وانت للعنود** 
**ابراهيم : ونجيبهم غرفة جمانة** 
**شيماء بحزن : خلاص**نجيبهم غرفة جمانة ويشوفونا هناك يله قوم** 
**ابراهيم : سحبي يدي مو قادر اقوم** 
**كان ابرايهم يدلع على شيماء وقام بعد ما اسحيته** 

**طق طق طق** 
**العنود**بخطره : يمــــــــاه منوا جاي الحين** 
**ابراهيم : العنود انا ابوك** 
**العنود كان**هم من على صدرها طاح : الحمدلله,, تفضل يبه** 
**دخل ابراهيم : العنود قومي ابيك**ضروري** 
**العنود : وش فيك يبه فيه حد صار له شي**
**ابراهيم : قومي انتي ومالك دخل** 
**قامت العنود مع ابوها وراحوا لغرفة جمانة** 
**في هذي الأثناء كانت شيماء داخل**غرفة عبدالرحمن الي كان نايم** 
**شيماء بهمس خفيف /: عبدالرحمن** 
**عبدالرحمن** : ....................
**شيماء تطبع قبلة على جبين عبدالرحمن : عبدالرحمن قوم** 
**عبدالرحمن : اممممممممم** 
**شيماء تطبع قبلة ثانية على جبينه** 
**عبدالرحمن** :* *انويرررررررررررر وينك من زمان** 
**شيماء تبتسم : عبدالرحمن قوم انا امك** 
**عبدالرحمن يفتح نصف عينه ولما شاف امه استعدل وقام** 
**شيماء : قوم حبيبي ابيك** 
**عبدالرحمن : يمه فيه شي** 
**شيماء : مافيه الا كل خير قوم** 
**قام عبدالرحمن**وشيماء ماسك ه ايده طول الوقت وراحوا للغرفة** 
**العنود والدمع في عينه : ابوي وش**فيك جايبني هنا**
**ابراهيم : بتعرفين بعد اشوي** 
**العنود : ابوي قوم لأي غرفة ال**اهذي ان تبي اتكلمني هنا ما اقدر** 
**ابرهيم : هذا الي ابيه انك ما تقدرين** 
**عبدالرحمن وهو جاي مع امه : يمه الا هذي الغرفة ترا ما استحمل** 
**شيماء : حتى**انا بس لازم ادخل حبيبي** 
**دخل عبدالرحمن ولما شاف ابوه والعنود استغرب : وش فيكم**كلكم هنا** 
**ابراهيم : تعال اجلس** 
**الكل جلس مو عارف وش السالفة والكل يطالع**الثاني** 
**ادخلت شيماء وكان معها الجوال : السلام عليكم** 
**الكل : وعليكم السلام** 
**اجلست شيماء احذال ابراهيم** 
**لما شاف عبدالرحمن هذا : يمه انتوا** ........
**العنود والمع على خدها : مو مصدقة انتوا**.....
**شيماء تصيح : احنا**ايش**
**ابراهيم : ايه احنا تصالحنا** 
**عبدالرحمن رمى روحه على امه والعنود على**ابوها** 
**الكل كان يبكي يبكي دموع فرح تندمج مع دموع الحزن لجمانة اتوقع جمانة**معهم بروحها وفرحانة** 
**شيماء وهي حاضنة عبدالرحمن : ان تبون تشكرون شكروا اختكم**جمانة هي سبب لمتكم الحين ..العنود اختك شفتها بالمنام فرحانة وتلعب ذكرتني بوصيتها**ذاك اليوم ذكرتني اني لازم ارجع للبيت لازم يرجع بيتنا مثل قبل يمه عبدالرحمن اختك**تسلم عليك ييمه كلكم جمانة تحبكم تقولهي ناطرتكم في الجنة لا تصيفون ابي اروح لها**ابراهيم ابي اروح لضناي*

*العنود تروح لأمها وتصيح : يمه لا تقولين كذا نبيك هنا جنبنا يمه شوفي وش صار للبيت شوفي عبدالرحمن شوفي ابوي شوفيني وجهنا شاحب يمع عفية لا تقولين كذا ابيك هنا مين بيعرسني مو انتي مين بيعرس اخوي عبدالرحمن مو انتي 
شيماء تبتسم واطالع عبدالرحمن : عبدالرحمن لا عبدالرحمن خلاص عرسناه زينة البنات عطيناه النوري حتى في مانمه يحلم فيها ابراهيم قبل اشوي حبيته على جبينه تدرون وش قال ؟؟؟
عبدالرحمن يتوسل لأمه ويجلس تحت ارجوله : لا يمه لا تقولين بعدين يمسكونها علي عفية يمه 
شيماء : خلاص مو قايلة بس يا ابراهيم عجل ولدك يبي يتزوج 
ابرهيم يبشر وقريب زواجه وزواجه لما يرجع اخوه وهو في نفس الوقت يكون انتهى من الجامعة 
عبدالرحمن : الله يسهل يا رب وبمناسبة المة هذي نبي انكلم خليل 
شيماء : وانا ليه جايبة الجوال من زمان ما كلمته حبيبي
خذ عبدالرحمن الجوال وكلم اخوه 
خليل كان للتو راجع من المطار الي ودع فيه عبدالوهاب ومها الحمدلله عبدالعزيز تشافى وارجعت يده للنمو 
خليل يدق جواله 
خليل : هذا وقته احد يدق جوال وانا اسوق بس مين تذكرنا في هالوقت 
عبدالرحمن : الوووووووووووو
خليل : الو 
عبدالرحمن بفرحة ولهفه : بو ابراهيم السلام عليكم 
خليل مو مصدق عبدالرحمن يكلمه : بالله انت عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : افا عليك انا بشحمه ولحمه ما ودك ترد السلام 
خليل: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات أخي را حد تذكرنا 
عبدالرحمن : افااا بس حد كلنا تذكرنا وقلنا لازم انكلمك 
خليل : منوا انتوا 
العنود : السلام عليكم 
خليل : عنود جد انتي عنود وش فيكم علي حياتي طلعتوني من العيلة ليه قطعتوني ولما اتصل ما احد يجاوبني اوه نسيت وعليكم السلام شخبارك حبيبتي وش اخبار ابوي عنود عفية وين امي ايبها
العنود : الله يعين كل هذي أسئلة انا الحمدلله وابوي الحمدلله وامي بالف عافية خذكلم ابوي
ابراهيم : السلام عليكم بو ابراهيم 
خليل : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك يبه وكيف اهلي كلهم بخير 
ابراهيم : الحمدلله كلنا بخير ونستنا ردتك 
خليل : هانت يبه انا اطبق الحين وبرجع خلاص بعد التطبيق بشهرين 
ابراهيم : الحمدلله 
خذت شيماء السماعة وقامت عنهم 
خليل : الووووووووو الووووووووووو وش فيه لا يكون قطع 
شيماء : هلا حبيبي 
خليل : هلا بحياتي كلها هلا بالي ما غابت عن البال ثواني هلا بالي سيطرت على فؤادي بحسنها ودلالها والمعاني اسلام على اغلى واحلى ام في الدنيا السلام عليك يا لغالية 
شيماء : كل هذا لي ترا اغار من نفسي
خليل : غاري يمه لك حق دام انا ولدك 
شيماء : شان شذيه انت صح وعليكم السلام يا الي اخذت معك قلبي وخليتني هنا من دونه 
خليل : يمه وينكم عني ليه قطعتوني حاس ن فيه شي
شيماء : ما فيه الا كل خير وابلغك ترا سلام من وحدة تموت فيك وتتمنى رضاك وتوفيقك 
خلي ل: الله المعجبات كثر
شيماء : ايه كثر الي تسلم عليك جمانة 
الكل تفاجئ كيف شيماء بتقول لولدها كيف بتقول له ان جمانة توفت 
خليل : لا لا لازم اكلمها 
شيماء تصيح : لا ما تقدر مو هنا هي جالسة مع الصغار تلعب وفرحانة اهم شي اني بلغتك وصيتها لي بأني اسسلم عليك 
خليل: يمه سلمي عليها وقولي لها اني جايب لها العاب كثيرة كل ما اشوف لعبة اشتريها لها وانتوا بعد شار يلكم بس مو كثر جمانة حبيها على خدها لا تنسين 
شيماء : راح احبها تامر شي ثاني 
خليل : ايه يمه ابي دعاك لي هذا اهم شي
شيماء : لا توصي حريص هذا شي من القلب دايم ذكره المهم حافظ على روحك وانتبه للمذاكرة مع السلامة 
خليل : مع السلامة 
شيماء : يله قوموا كل واحد على فراشه بكرة دوام وانتوا سهرانين لا تنسون بكرة بنروح الأحساء 
عبدالرحمن : لا يمه مو رايحين 
شيماء : حبيبي بنروح ان شاء الله والي في القلب لازم انصفيه قطعنا اهلنا كثير واهمهم جدتك وامي الجوهرة لازم نروح نشوفها 
عبدالرحمن : يمه ماودي 
شيماء : فيه اشياء يا ولدي ما ودنا فيها بس لازم انسويها 
عبدالرحمن :خير ان شاء الله يله انا بروح اكمل نومي الي قطعتيه علي كان حلم والله حلو بس الحمدلله على كل شي
شيماء : في هذي حبيبي انا وياك 
العنود : انا ما ابي اروح بجلس هنا وياكم 
ابراهيم : اقول تراكم حليتوني اغار كل مرة امكم تقول لكم حبيبي ويا نظر عيني وانا على الرصيف شني 
العنود : يمه بو خليل يغار حيلك فيه 
شيماء : قومي انتي ومالك شغل 
العنود بشري يا احلى ام في الدنيا 
قبلة العنود امها وقامت 
الحين شيماء وابراهيم لوحدهم 
شيماء : وانت وش بتسوي 
ابراهيم : وشو وانت منو انا 
شيماء : انت الروح والفؤاد والجسد انت الي تسلطت على قلبي واحتويته انت الي من غيرك من اكون انا 
ابراهيم : يا حليلي كل هذا لي 
شيماء : عندي لك خبر حلو 
ابراهيم: تدرين بخلد هاليوم هذا بحطه لنا يوم فرح وسعد 
شيماء : وش دراك ان فيه فرح وسعد 
ابراهيم: مو فاهمك 
شيماء تاخذ يد ابراهيم وتحطها على بطنها 
شيماء : فيه الي ينتظر يطلع على هالدنيا ويشوف امه وابوه واخوانه 
ابراهيم : تتكلمني جد بعد كل هالعمر بيتجدد معنى الأبوة عندي بصير ابو من جديد لا خلاص اليوم هذا يوم بيت ابراهيم او يوم السعد والهناء 
شيماء يله قوم الحين خلنا ننام 

*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*قام ابراهيم مع شيماء ابراهيم دخل**الغرفة وشيماء راحت لغرفتهم** 
**ابراهيم : وينك** 
**شيماء : وش فيك** 
**ابراهيم** :* *وين رحتي** 
**شيماء /: انا في غرفتي**
**ابراهيم : تعالي خلاص ايام الشقا راحت** 
**شيما ء: لا استحي** 
**ابراهيم : تدرين انا ما استحي وما هو بكيفك خلاص ايام**الزعل راحت وولت وانقضت وابتدأ عمر جديد لنا** 
**شال ابراهيم شيماء وادخلوا غرفتهم** 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
**في نفس هالوقت كانت الجازي بالصالة اتشوف فلم في**التلفزيون** 
**وتوه الوليد داخل** 
**الوليد : السلام عليكم** 
**الجازي** : ......................
**الوليد : السلام عليكم** 
**الجازي** : ...........................
**الوليد : هذي اخر مرة اقولها وان مارديتي بيجيك شي**السلام عليكم** 
**الجازي : ............ وعليكم السلام وش تبي ليه جاي اتفكر من**الولها عليك واتفكر انت بهذي الطريقة عادل والله انك ما تعرف العدل جاي بس تنام هذا**الي تعرفه فيني اتفكرني من دون روح مالي قلب يحس بس للنوم تجي روح يبه النفس طابت**وعافتك** 
**الوليد : جد ما تربيتي ولازم فيه من يربيك** 
**الجازي : بتطق ترا جسمي**تعود على الطق يقولون التعليم في الصغر كالنقش في الحجر وانا تعلمت منك على كبير**اني ما احس بالطق اتقي اله هذا الي تعرفه بس مو انت متعلم متخرج من احسن الجامعات**تظن انك بهذا المستوى متعلم اتخسي تكون انت الي معه شهادة جامعية ليتها عند غيرك**يكون ابرك** 
**الوليد شال اعقاله : تدرين انتي مو من دون قلب انتي مو بنت مثل أي**بنت انتي من دون رحم ما تجيبين اعيال انتي شاذة تعرفين شو معنى شاذة انتي حشرة ولا**تستاهلين غير الضلارب لين تستجنين وتموتين بعدها نرتاح منك** 
**الجازي انهدرت**كرامتها كثير لكن بذكر الحمل تحس انها شاذة مثل ما قال بدت الجازي تصيح : انت حيوان**انت حيوان طلقني طلقني م ابيك خلاص قول للعالم اني عقيمة قول لهم خلاص ما ابيك**اتفوووووووووووووووه عليك يا لحيوان** 
**ما قدر الوليد يكتم غضبه وانهال ضرب**بالعقال على ظهر الجازي لين ما نست انها انسانة تتوسل فيه وهو ما يعرف احد حبت رجله**انه يوقف ضرب مافيه فايدة يزيد في الضرب ويضحك يفكره عن جد حيوانه الجازي خلاص وقفت**توسل يضرب فيها كأنها جثة ما تتحرك لكنها تضيح بدل الدمع دم** 
**الوليد : هذا جزات**الكلاب الي مثلك اتفوووووووه عليك** 
**طلع وليد وسكرالباب وراه** 
**والجازي طايحة**على الأرض والدمع ينزل منها كأنها نار تشوي الخد** 
**الجازي : يمممممممممممه**يمممممممه** 
**جلست على حالها إلى ان نامت** 

.................................................. ................................
**في اليوم التالي** 
**شيماء تتصل على لينة** 
**لينة : السلام عليكم** 
**شيماء : وعليكم السلام والرحمة وش اخبارك** 
**لينة** :* *مين معي** 
**شيماء : لينة انا** 
**لينة شع وجها فرح : شيماء صح** 
**شيماء : وهل**يخفى القمر** 
**لينة : من جد انتي شيماء** 
**شيماء : الي يقول من زمان ما شفتوني** 
**لينة : مو من زمان لا انا اول مرة اتعرف عليك اول مرة اشوفك من بعد غياب شهور**لكنها دهور** 
**شيماء : مشكورة حبيبتي المهم انا بنزل الأحساء لا تنسون تعالوا** 
**لينة : الله من زمان عن الأحساء خلاص انتي بتروحين انا بروح مع السلامة خليني**اكلم فيصل** 
**شيماء : مع السلامة** 
.................................................. .........
**في الجامعة**كان عبدالرحمن في المعمل على الكمبيوتر يشتغل يعقوب توه داخل المعمل شافه لكنه خايف**من ردة الفعل** 
**يعقوب بخاطره : لازم اكلمه واشوف حل عه مو عدله هذي نكون في جامعة**وكل واحد زعلان من الثاني** 
**راح يعقوب جهة عبدالرحمن وسلم عليه** 
**يعقوب** :* *السلام عليكم** 
**عبدالرحمن التفت له وناظره نظرة كأنها نظرة أحتقار** 
**يعقوب** :* *هنا ما هانت عليه نفسه توه بتكلم الا لقى عبدالرحمن يحضنه** 
**عبدالرحمن : سامحني**يا اخوي غلطت عليك كثير اعرف قلبك كبير وامساحني** 
**يعقوب يبعد عبدالرحمن عنه انت**من جدك عبدالرحمن لا مو انت يمكن كجسد بس نفس مستحي لوش غيرك** 
**عبدالرحمن : يعني**تبي ارجع مثل الأول خلاص برجع** 
**يعقوب : لا يا معود خلك كذا وين عانيت عشان اشوفك**كذا مثل اول الا احسن من اول جد وش غيرك** 
**عبدالرحمن : بيتنا خلاص رجع مثل اول**رجعنا يعقوب كلنا امي وابوي وانا والعنود** 
**يعقوب حس بغصة بقلبه : الحمدلله اهم**شي كلكم رجعتو تحبون بعض كما نشهد لكم كلنا** 
**عبدالرحمن : الحمدلله المهم بننزل**الأحساء لا تنسى انزل وجي معك الجازي** 
**يعقوب : ان شاء الله عبدالرحمن ابي اكلمك**في موضوع** 
**عبددالرحمن : وش فيك سم** 
**يعقوب : عن اختك** 
**عبدالرحمن : العنود**صح ادري وش بتقول وفاهمك من زمان بس انت جبان وش اسوي فيك والحين مو هنا الموقع**المناسب الي نتكلم فيه** 
**يعقوب : طمني بس انت اموافق**
**عبدالرحمن : انا لا والله**اصدق معك لا ماراح القى مثلك لأختي** 
**يعقوب مو امصدق خبر فرح لدرجة انه خحب راس**عبدالرحمن من الفرحة** 
**عبدالرحمن : وش فيك استجنيت** 
**يعقوب : لسه ما شفت شي لو**الكل وافق بيصير فيني شي كأنه حلم يقظة بيتحقق ما تدري وش كثر**
**عبدالرحمن : لا**تقص لي قصة حياتك عندك اكلاس روح له مع السلامة** 
**يعقوب : صجق عندي محاضرة حسبي**الله عليك اخرتني مع السلامة** 
**راح يغقوب والأبتسامة بشفاته وعبدالرحمن فرحان**لأخوه** 

*
*في الأحساء 
بعد صلاة العشاء 
كان الكل متجمع في بيت الجوهرة 
الكل ينتظر شيماء
الكل يبي يروي الظماء الي فيه لحبهم لها


عائشة : غادة ما تدرين وش كثر انا انتظر هاللحظة شوفي اوجيه الكل كلهم ينتظرون نفسي 
كلهم ينتظرون عمتي شيماء
غادة : ان كانوا ينتظرون فأنا زيهم انتظرها تدرين اول ما كنت اقول لأي حرمة من حريم عمامي عمتي وانتي كنتي معي لكن خلاص بقولا هي بس عمتي 
ابي ابصم شفاتي على خدها واقول لها عمتي بس متى بتجي 
عائشة : تدرين حتى نواف بيجي من كثر ما قلت له عنها حبها ولما قلت انها بتجي الليلة لزم الا انه يجي 
تدرين غرت على زوجي من عمتي 
احس حبها اكثر مني
غادة: مين يسمع عنها ولا يحبها 
عائشة : عادي يحبها ان كانت عمتي هي المحبوبة بس غيرها لا لا لا أغار 
غادة : عائشة شوفي عمتي ليلى وريم شوفي لينة شوفي جدتي شوفي منيرة أحس انها متلهفا تبي تشوف وش صار بين عمي وعمتي 
اااااه لو ما كانت حرمت عمي ولا كان صار شي ثاني

الكل ساكت ولا كلمة بينهم حدهم السلام اول ما جو لكن بعدها الكل سكت 

علي يدخل الصالة بسرعة 
وزين يلتقط انفاسه 
علي : يمه يمه 
قمر : يا عيون اموه وش فيك 
علي : يمه عمتي شيماء اوصت 

الكل قام من مكانه 
كأن هذا هو الشي الي الكل ينتظره 
قامت الجوهرة 
وساعدتها لينة انها تقوم 
وراحت للتهوية تبيهم يدخلون وتكون هي اول وحدة اتسلم عليهم
الحقوها البنات كلهم 
الكل متجمع في التهوية ينتظرون شيماء تدخل 
البنات ينتظرون العنود 
نورة تنتظر عبدالرحمن 

الرجال كانوا بالمجلس
اسمعوا صوت الحريم برا 

يعقوب : اكيد عمي ابراهيم وصل الي الحريم برا 
عمر : عمي ابراهيم اااااه من زمان ما سمعت اخبارهم 
أحمد : اقول عمر انت الي من زمن ما سمعنا اخبارك 
عمر : انا عايش ما عليكم مني
أحمد : اسفين يا لأخو على الأزعاج 
عمر : لا اسف على واجب

علي : شباب عمي ابراهيم وصل والحريم كلهم برا ينتظرونهم يدخلون 
أحمد : أخويه من قال لهم انه وصل
يدق علي صدره : انا وانا اخوك 
أحمد : احلى خبر سمعناه منك
سلطان : شباب وش رايكم ودي اطلع ابي اشوف وش بيصير
حمدان : اانا اقول لك وش بيصير اكيد بيصيحون بس تدري اثرت يا اخوي حب الفضول عندي قوموا نشوف*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*عبدالرحمن كان اول من راح يدخل** 
عبدالرحمن : شو هالصوت ازعاج مين جالس بالتهوية 

دق عبدالرحمن الجرس
اول ما دق انفتح الباب له 
دخل لرحمن وهو مستغرب وش صاير لقى الحريم كلهم بالتهوية والشباب جالسين هناك عند باب المجلس
عبدالرحمن بعلامات استغراب: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وش صاير
الكل : ههههههههههه
الجوهرة : هلا بولدي هلا بالغالي 
عبدالرحمن حب راس جدته وابتسم لأبتسامتها ومن ثم ضمها 
ليلى : احم احم 
لينة : حتى انا احم احم 
عبدالرحمن : يعني الكبيرة على الصغيرة اول 
سلم عبدالرحمن على عماته وسلم على الحريم بالسلام عليكم 
واثناء تجول عينه وابحارها على الحريم لقى صالته ووقفت عينه عن التجديف 
لينة : عبدالرحمن .... دحومي الطريق مناك مو من هنا
نورة تشوفه بنص عين كانها ما تشوفه تبيه ينقهر 
عبدالرحمن : اوريك انا مو الحين بعدين 
لينة : بعدين ورها الحين روح 
الشباب : الله لنا يا جديدة 
الجوهرة : كلكم اعيالي بس البعيد نشتاق له كثير
وهم كذا تدخل شيماء مع ابراهيم 
الكل يطالع دخولها 
شيماء بخاطرها : الله كلهم ينتظروني ينتظروني انا وش سويت لهم عشان كل هالحب 
بس لحين ما شافوا وجهي خل اشيل هالغطوة عني 
شالت شيماء الغطوة 
وطلع البدر الي ما يطلع الا مرة وحدة بالشهر 
كانت الأبتسامة هي عنوانها 
الكل فرح لهذي الأبتسامة 
الجوهرة لمت بنتها 
ومن بعدها جاو البنات يسلمون على شيماء 
الي في عينها الدمعة والي ما تقدر اتخبي شعورها وباحت لها عن حبها 
(( فعلا لا نسوف في تبليغ حبنا لغيرنا ))

أبراهيم : كيف حالش يمه 
الجوهرة : هلا بولدي هلا بحشاشة يوفي 
سلم ابراهيم على الجوهرة 
الجوهرة ما استحملت بكت فرح لولدها ولبنتها انهم ارجعوا مثل اول واحسن 
ابراهيم : يمه لا تصيحين 
شيماء تحضن امها : يمه مثل ا قال لك ابراهيم لا تصيحين هذا احنا هنا 
الجوهرة تمسح دمعتها من عينها : شوف يا ابراهيم انت تسببت في قطيعتنا وأذيت بنتي ان جاها شي منك مرة ثانية انسى اني امك سمعت هذي بنتي ولا احد يسواها منكم 
شيماء تنتظر رد زوجها الي كان كلام الجوهرة له للعلن من دون أي خصوصية 
ابراهيم يروح لشيماء ويقبل راسها : حرام علي اني امد يدي او لساني عليك وان صار هالشي شفتي كيف لغاتك عند امي راح اكون بليا ....
شيماء / تحط ايدها على فم ابراهيم : خلا ص انا سامحتك من زمان مو لازم للعتب 
سكون بالماكن ما فيه ولا همسة الكل يشوف فيلم رومانسي او قصة خيالية 
كسر الصمت شي واحد
شالت غطوتها من على وجها 
العنود : السلام عليكم 
.
.
العنود : اجل فاتتني المسرحية الرومانسية 
الجوهرة تبتسم وتطق العنود بخفيف بعصاتها : انتي ما تيوزين من حشييك
العنود : ااااي انا وش سويت 
ليلى : لا ما سويتي شي كسرتي اخر لقطة 
العنود : اان اقول وش فيكم اجل شفرنا المحطة الي يبي يدفع فلوس 
شيماء : العنود وين السلام 
العنود : أي سلام انا دخلت وسلمت ولا احد رد السلام وبعدين خذوني شراع بلا مجداف
سلمت العنود على جدتها ومن ثم الباقي من الحريم 
العنود : هلا هلا بنورة هلا بزوجة اخوي 
نورة : سكتي فضحتينا 
العنود تلم نورة 
نورة تقرص العنود 
العنود : ااااي وش فيكم اليوم تبون تطقوني بس
نورة : تستاهلين الي تقطع هذا جزاتها 
.
.
.
.
الشباب كانوا هناك عند المجلس يشوفون الحريم من بعيد لكن ما يدرون وش صاير
يعقوب بخاطره : أكيد ذييك العنود مافي غيرها الي سوت هالربشة 
عبدالرحمن : عمى بعينك وين حاطها 
يعقوب : شباب ش جلسكم هنا يله ندخل احسن 
عبدالرحمن : ندخل ها اوريك انا 
يعقوب انحاش من عبدالرحمن للداخل وبدا المزح الدفش نوعا ما 
ابراهيم : بنجلس حنا هنا طول الوقت يله دلخوا داخل الرجال ينتظرون برا يبون يدخلون 
الجوهرة : وانت صادق يا وليدي خلنا ندخل يله يا بنات بندخل
ابراهيم يمسك لينة وليلى : بنات شيماء بعيونكم ديروا بالكم عليها من أي حد ولا راح احدد من اقصد يأي حد 
ليلى : ابشر يا اخوي شيماء بعيونا خلنا نلحق عليها 
شيماء وهي في الطريق تعرف ان فيه عين اتراقبها 
وكانت هالعين هي منيرة 
شيماء بخاطرها : اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم اللهم اجعل من فوقي سدا ومن تحتي سدا وعن يميني سدا وعن شمالي سدا اللهم امين اللهم امين 

وهي في الطريق تسمع كلمة اااااااااااااي
تلتفت 
الا وتشوف منيرة تتحسس رجلها 
شكله زجاج دخل في رجلها 
شيماء : اللهم لك الحمد 
الكل راح وخلا منيرة لوحدها 
الا 
الا 
نورة اجلست مع امها 
منيرة : وش جلسك انتي بعد روحي وياهم 
نورة : يمه اشوف رجلك 
منيرة :ما ابي شي من حد روحي وياهم ما ابيك هنا جنبي روحوا شبعوا من شيماء امكم 
نورة : ماني رايحه بنتظرك لين تدخلين 
منيرة : كيفك بطول 
نورة : عادي الجو حلو الليلة 
.............................................

تجمعوا الرجال في المجلس 
وجاهم نواف وفيصل كان موجود بعد 
يعني العيلة كانت كلها متجمعة 
الا 
الا
الا
معروف مين 
عند الساعة الثامنة 
الجازي : وليد حسبي الله عليك ابي انزل الحسا
وليد : انطمي واحترمي روحك 
الجازي : أحترم روحي تتوقع صار لي روح بعد ما تزوجتك انت سلبت كل لحظة حلوة في حياتي انتزعتهم وتبي احترم روحي ليه 
ممكن تقولي لي ليه احترمك 
احترمك على اسلوبك الي ما احد يساويك فيه 
ولا على اخلاقك الحميدة 
سهر في الليل 
لا ونوم برا البيت ليالي كثيرة 
امفكرت من وين اكل من وين اشرب 
كل همك روحك 
يا اخي حسبي الله عليك دنيا واخرة 
الله لا يوفقك لا دنيا ولا اخرة 
انت مو انسان انت حيوان 
حيوان 
حيوان 
سكرت الجازي السماعة*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الوليد : ههههههههههههههه*
*حنين مستغربة : الله يسعدك طول الأزمان 
الوليد بخاطره : انا وين جالس وحدة تدعلي والثاني العكس تدعي علي 
منوا الصح منوا الخطأ وانتي يالي تدعين لي لو اكتشفتي سري هل بتدعين لي اكيد لا عشان كذا ماراح اخلي حد يحاول يتشمت فيني انتوا عار على الأرض 
حنين : وليد وش فيك 
الوليد : لا بس كنت اضحك على وحدة تدعي علي 
حنين : وحدة !!!!
الوليد " : ايه وحدة 
حنين : انت وش فيك صاحي او مجنون 
وليد تغيرت ملامحه للجد : احترمي نفسك وثمني كلامك لا تشوفين شي ما عمرك شفتيه 
حنين : اجل عادي تقول في وجهي كلمة وحدة وان قلت لك انت صاحي تزعل نا ما عندي مشاعر ولا حس
الوليد : انتي كل المشاعر والأحاسيس بس لا تضايقين بشي ما يستاهل 
حنين : خير بس راح اعرف من هي هالوحدة 
الوليد : ماراح تقدرين 
.
.
.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
في الطيارة 
مها : عبدالوهاب الحق علي 
عبدالوهاب : وش فيك 
مها : اسيل تصيح من أذانها 
عبدالوهاب: هذا الي كنت خايف منه خذي هالكاسات وحطيها [اذونها وخليها تفتح وتسكر فمها
أسيل والدمعة على خدها : بابا أذني اتعورني 
عبدالوهاب : ان شاء الله بتطيب بس سوي مثل ما ماما تقول 
أسيل : ان شاء الله
مها : ليه الحين بس عورتها اذنها ليه مو من قبل
عبدالوهاب : خلاص بتهبط الطيارة على مطار الرياض راح انغير الطيارة ولما تختلف الطبقات في الجو يسبب ضغط قوي على الأذان عاد فيه ناس مثل امورتنا ما يستحملون ماشاء الله عليه بو سعود نايم ولا حاس بشي
مها : قول ماشاء الله لا تنضل ولدي
عبدالوهاب: ماشاء الله تبارك الله طالع على ابوه
مها : لا لالالالالا
عبدالوهاب : وش فيك 
مها : أخاف عليكم قول ماشاء الله لنفسك ما ينضل المال الا اصحابه 
عبدالوهاب : ماشاء الله علي بعد تبين شي
مها : لا يعطيك العافية تدري اشتقت للحسا ابي اشوف البنات هناك 
عبدالوها ب: وانا ما يكفي شوفتي
مها تحضن يد زوحها : انت غير حبيبي مهما كنت بقربك ما ارتوي بس لا تصير طماع لازم ابعد عنك اشوي عشان تشتاق لي 
عبدالوهاب : مين قال لك انا مشتاق لك مشتاق تحضنين وها انتي حضنتي يدي بس ابي تحضنين جسمي كله 
مها : طماع 
عبدالوهاب : عادي طماع مستبد اناني بس اهم شي فيك انتي طماع 
مها اخجلت ونزلت راسها 
اسيل تنادي امها : ماما أذني
مها : حسبي الله على ابليس نساني بنتي 
........................................
بعد العشاء اجلسوا الرجال يتقهووون 
ويسولفون اشوي
فيصل : نواف متى العرس
نواف : قريب ان شاء الله بعطلة الصيف بأذن الله 
فيصل : الله يعينا على الملابس والكوافيرا اثنين يعرسون والف يخسرون 
خالد : اكيييد بس يستاهلون نواف وعائشة يستاهلون كل خير
نواف : تسلم يا عمي 
عبدالرحمن : عمر 
عمر : ...............
عبدالرحمن : عمر 
عمر : ................
عمر بخاطره : وش تبون خلوني بحالي زين انا وياكم الحين الا تبوني اطلع 
أحمد : عبدالرحمن : ما فيه فايدة خله الولد معتفس
قام عمر من مكانه ودخل داخل البيت 
عبدالرحمن بخاطره : مو هذا عمر الي اعرفه هذا غير
عمر يطق باب الصالة : امي .....امي 
كانت منيرة داخل عند الحريم ما تسمع 
وما كان قريب غير عائشة وريم جالسين مع بعض سوالف
عمر : امي 
ريم بخاطرها : ااااه هذا عمر صوته هو عمر وش اسوي فيه حد يعلمني وش اسوي
عائشة : مين هذا 
ريم : ما ادري
عمر : فيه حد هنا 
عائشة : هلا عمر وش بغيت 
عمر : ابي امي ممكن تنادينها 
راحت عائشة اتنادي منيرة 
ريم جالسة اتشاور روحها اتكلمه او لا 
ريم : عمر
عمر قلبه كأنه بدأ ينبض من جديد
ريم : عمر ليه اتسوي كذا
عمر بدت ادموعه تسيل 
ريم : عمر انا سويت لك شي امي سوت لك شي ليه هجرتنا كذا حتى ان ما احد يشوفك لا قريب ولا بعيد 
عمر : ............
ريم : عمر جاوبني فيك شي انا ريم ما تذكرني ريم الي اتهاوشت مع اخوها بسببها ريم الي صارت لك مواقف معها كثيرة وتضحك ما تتذكرني
عمر : ريم ...انسيني انا مت ....انا مو عم رالي تعرفين انا تغيرت انتي يستاهلك واحد احسن مني مو انا 
ريم : لا ما ابي ابيك انت 
عمر :بس
منيرة : وش جالسة اتسوين انتي هنا ما تستحين انتي 
ريم : عمتي انا 
منيرة : عمتك في ضلوعك جالسة اتكلمين ولد وانتوا الوحدكم هنا

ريم قامت وهي تصيح وراحت داخل 
منيرة : وانت وش تبي وش جابك هنا عند الحريم وبعدين الف مرة قلت لك لا تكلم ذول يكرهونك ما احد يحبك غيري
عمر : ادري يمه انتي اغلى ناسي وانتي الوحيدة الي تحبني 
امي ابي ارتاح تعبت 
منيرة : خلاص روح البيت واجلس بالحديقة اشوي وبترتاح 
عمر : ان شاء الله مع السلامة 
منيرة : مع السلامة 
أدخلت منيرة عند الحريم ولقت ريم في الزاوية جالسة اتحاول اتوقف عبرتها 
النساء كانوا متجمعين حول شيماء
منيرة بصوت عالي: ليلى 
ليلى : سمي وش فيك 
منيرة : انتي ما تعرفين اتربين بنتك 
ليلى :قص بلسانك بلى لا تتكلمين على بنتي
منيرة : بنتك الي ادافعين عنها جالسة اتكلم ولدي عمر وهم الوحدهم 
ريم هنا كانت خايفة الكل بيطالعها بنظرة سيئة 
ريم راحت لأمها بسرعة ترتمي جنب ارجولها : يمه لا تصدقينها كذابة هذي كذابة 
منيرة : انا كذابة يالي ما تربيتي جد ابوك ما عرف يربيك عائشة اعويش مو كانت جالسة اتكلم ولدي 
عائشة ساكتة والعيرة بعينها وبخاطرها : انا اشهد على حبيبتي ريم لا لا لا ما اقدر 
ليلى ما انتظرت حد يتكلم امسكت بنتها وجرتها من شعرها برا الصالة 
ريم وهي تصيح : يمه لا لا تصدقينه كذابة يمه انا بريئة يمه عمتي تكذب عليك*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*شيماء قامت** 
وخزت منيرة خزة خافت منها منيرة 
شيماء : ليلى ليلى 
ليلى : ارجوكم ما احد له خص فيني انا وبنتي هذي اهانت ابوها وهو ميت 
ريم بخاطرها : انا اهنت ابوي انا اهين ابوي استاهل الضرب اجل 
ريم : يمه طقيني طقيني ان كنت اهنت ابوي يمه حرام الي يصير انا مالي دخل 

منيرة : تكذب
ليلى : حسبي الله على كل طاغية حسبي الله 
منال كلمي اخوانك بنمشي مال قعدة هنا والشيطان هنا
منيرة : انتي مين تقصدين بالشيطان انا شيطان ولا انتوا الي تبون تسلبون ولدي مني وترسلين بنتك لولدي 
الجوهرة تفتح ازرار قميصها : بس بس خلاص ذبحتينا حرام عليك 
ليلى تهد ريم وتتجه لأمها بسرعة : يمه يمه وش فيك 
لينة : وخروا عنها خلوها تشم هواء 
ليلى تصيح : يمه صيري قوية يمه تنفسي زين 
نورة : انتي ما تستحين انتي هذا الي تبينه 
منيرة : شب عرفي مين اتكلمين 
نورة : اعرف مين اكلم اكلم الشيطان الي فيك 
شوفي جدتي وش صار لها وانتي السبب
منيرة : انا جد ما ربيتك يبي لك تربية تعالي هنا 

في صخب هذي الأحداث كان عمر جالس بالزراعة يتنسم الهواء العليل : 

ناشدتها يا غربتي 
أو هكذا يجني الزمن 
جنيت على نفسي 
أمضي من ها هنا ومن ها هنا 
جدفت بعيوني في مدى الأزمان والمكان 
شمالا وجنوبا يتبعه شرق وغرب 
واخيرا وقفت في قلب المكان 
لا حياة لا ماء لا نبات ولا حتى هواءٍ عليل
بل هي صحراء مقفرة وصوت الهواء فيها مخيف
حزنت و اغرورقت عيناي بالدمع المحرق على الجبين 
فصرت بين انهار دموعي اغرق وليتني اغرق 
تنهدت عيني وكأن غصة أيقظتها من أحلام يقظة
وكان لسان حالها ترجمان 
هذه صحراء الجفاء والهجران 
كانت بالأمس جنة يملؤها الحُب والشوق والحنين والعشق للأرواح
جنتي في قلبي وروحي والوجدان 

قفي!!!!!!

فقد تذكرت من خفقة واحدة ما كان من هيام 
أشير بيدي هناك 
هناك كان ورد الشوق أحمرا
وفي الزوايا ورد أبيض ٌ يدل على الصفاء
وهنا ورد العش ورديا 
وكانت الغيرة متفرقة في كل مكان وكانت وردتها صفراء
بالورود خلدت اسمها في قلبي 
بالورود رسمت اجمل لوحة رسام 
شكلت اسمها بألوان الحب متفرقة 
ولا يظهر إسمها إلا على ضوء القمر في الليل 
أضيء شمع الأمل وتنتفض الورود وتتفتح 
ويظهر لي اسمها واضحا للعيان 
صغيرتي 
صغيرتي 
هو اسمك الذي احببت 

قف!!!!!
صاحت بي عيني وترجمان لسانها يقول 
أين هي 
أين هي 
أين من خلدتها بجنة قلبك 
أين من كنت تزعم بفدائها بالروح قبل الأموال
أين هي 
قد رحلت 
قد مات الأمل بها
قد بكت حتى الممات 
وذلك قبرها في تلك التلة 
يشهد على كل ما كان
لقد هجرتها وجفيتها 
ورحلت من دون سلام
بقت هنا واسقت الورود بطيب من ثغرها 
لكن 
الموت كان ذلك العنوان والباب 
الذي هو هنا في قبرها
اًبحت ورودك ذابلة وبعدها ا ختفت 
فأصبح قلبك صحراء موحشة صداها هو الحرمان طول الزمان 

لا 
لا 
قفي ارحميني الا يوجد في قلبك ذرة من رحمة 
جفى على الأرض عريان 
تعرى من كل ما كان 
وقال 
قد اثقلت علي فماذا افعل وانا مكبل ومقيد بالجفاء
سقطمن بعد سقطة وسالت موع الكتمان 
فقال مترجيا وعينه في ذلك المكان 
مكان قبرها 
عودي إلي 
عودي إلي 
واضرمي النار في قلبي وعيني 
اشعلي لظى الأشواق فيني 
قولي لها :
لا ترحميني 
بل ارحميني 
قولي لها عذبيه اجلديه أنبيه لا ترحميه 
عودي إلي 
وفكي قيودي وتكبيلي
عاتبيني جنيني 
اجعلي خفقان قلبي يعود يتسارع ويخجل 
قولي لها أسأليه لما قتلت حبي 
قولي لها أسأليه لما يتمت حروفي
قولي لها أسأليهي لما قطعت عني القوافي والبحوري
دعيه يسكب الدمع ففيه يستعيد حروفي

ذكريني بما مضى وقضى 
ذكريني بالأيام الخوالي
امطريني بلحظات الغرامي 
وبثي الشوق في منعطفاتي وامحي به حزني والامي
أودعي لغات الحب في بنات افكاري 
اشعلي نارك
وقيدي جناحيا بأرضك الأم 
واهمسي لي بقول حبيبي*

----------


## صمت الجروح

*حينها سيضيء نور الحب من بين**ضلوعي**
**سيرون جروحي وجروح حرفي**
**دعيهم يشاهدون كل حنيني وشوقي وما فعله حبك**بفؤادي**
**ارجعي إلي لحن الوفاء**
**انشدي لي وغني الحان طفولة حبنا**
**وأشعري وقولي**سحر البوح والخاطر**
**لازال بي صداء يسترجع** 
**لازال يوجد امل للرجوع** 
**لميني**واحضنيني ودعي الحنان يصل** 
**عبر جسدك لجسدي** 
**فبهذا سيعود نبض فؤادي**
**وبعتابك**واضرام النار** 
**يثبت قلبي وتتفتح الورود من جديد** 
**وأبقى معك فيما تبقى من**عمري**
**واعيش معك اجمل لحظات الحياة** 

**ظل يبكي ويبكي وينتحب ويشجو ويقول**شعرا تتعذب له الجمادات قبل الأحياء** 
**لكن حال الواقع يقول صحرائك خالية من**الورود** 
**لكن** 
**هل** 
**عيناه** 
**قد كذبت بموتها** 
**ام**
**انها**
**فعلا**
**كانت**
**بين** 
**الأموات**

…………………………..

**الصوت وصل للرجال**
**ابراهيم : وش صاير** 
**خالد /: الله يستر ما فيه يوم يمر حلو علينا** 
**دخل خالد مع ابراهيم** 
**لقوا**الجوهرة تعبانة والكل حولها** 
**ومنيرة جالسة اصراخ مع امها** 
**خالد : ها ها ها**تغطوا** 
**ليلى : تعال بسرعة خالد امي تعبانة** 
**دخل خالد مع ابراهيم** 
**خاد** :* *وخروا عنها نورة جيبي دواء جدتك** 
**نورة : ان شاء الله** 
**ابراهيم : وش صاير وش**فيها امي**
**ليلى اطلع منيرة** 
**خالد :تكلمي ليلى وش صاير**
**منيرة : قولي وش صاير**قولي**
**ليلى : خالد امي الحمدلله بخير بس عطوها دواها وان شاء الله بتتحسن ريم**منال يله بنمشي مالي قعدة هنا لينة حطي بالك من امي**
**خالد : لا ما تروحين قولي لي**وش صاير** 
**ليلى : الي صار**
**الجوهرة : يمه خالد ما صار شي بس انا تعبانة وانتي**ليى روحي بيتكم** 
**ليلى : حسبي الله عليها** 
**اطلعت ليلى مع بناتها** 
**خالد** :* *منيرة وش صاير**
**منيرة : أسأل امك وش صار هي تقول ما صار شي خلاص ما صار**شي**
**ابراهيم : امي تبين انوديك المستشفى** 
**الجوهرة : لا خلوني هنا ما ابي اروح**مكان حتى بيتك خالد ما ابي اروح بجلس هنا** 
**خالد : براحتك يمه شوفي وين راحتك**ونشتريها لك** 
**الجوهرة : هذا العشم فيك والحين روحوا انتاو للمجلس خلاص مافيه**شي**
**راحوا الرجال للمجلس والحريم اجلسوا كما كانوا لكن فيه شرار بين شيماء وليلى** 
**العنود : يمه قومي من هنا خلينا نروح لبيتنا** 
**شيماء : لا مو قايمة بجلس هنا** 
**لينة : شيماء خل نروح بيتكم** 
**شيماء : قلت لا بجلس هنا ما تفهمون** 
**العنود**:* *يمه بكيفك جلسي مكان الي تحبين** 
.....................................
**في**الخبر** 
**كان الوليد جاالس في الصالة** 
**اما حنين بغرفة النوم جالسة ادور على شي** 
**حنين : وين حطه وين يا رب الملف هذا فيه سر ولازم اعرفه** 
**اجلست ادور حنين**وادور إلى ان هداها ربي إلى الكبت** 
**حنين : ما فيه شي وين ادور بعد اخاف يطب علي** 
**خلني ادور فوق الدولاب يمكن القاه** 
**الحمدلله لقيته هذه الملف**
**الوليد** :* *حنين وش فيك جالسة بالغرفة تعالي الصالة** 
**حنين خافت وحطت الملف نفس مكانه** 
**حنين : الحمدلله فكرته طب علي جيتك حبيبي بس اتزين جالسة** 
**وليد** :* *خير**
**اخذت حنين الملف مرة ثانية واتحته ولقت الي ما كانت تتوقعه ولا تتخيله**واعرفت مين هي الوحدة الي كلمها وليد** 
**لكن هي وش صار لها** 
**حنين : الكلب**المنافق الحقير خدعني انا اتسوي فيني كذا وش سويت لك تحكم علي بالعقم طول العمر** 
**الوليد يدخل على حنين الغرفة وشافها جالسة على السرير تصيح** 
**الوليد : وش فيك**حنين وش صار**
**حنين : انت كلب انت المفروض من ضمن الموات انت ما تحس** 
**وليد** :* *علميني وش فيك** 
**حنين تقط الملف في وجه وليد** 
**وليد هنا فهم السالفة** 
**الوليد** :* *يالكلبة انتي كلبة صح انتي قليلة حياء عرفتي سري لكن راح اوريك تعالي**هنا*

----------


## صمت الجروح

باااااااااااااااقي فصل واححححححححححححححد

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو والله يعطيكي العافيه

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## علي البحراني

بأنتظار الجزء الاخير...

وأتمنى ان يكون ختامها مسك وعنبر...

وشكر للاخت صمت الجروح...

تحياتي

----------


## Dew

تسلمي صمت
قصة روعة 
بأنتظار النهاية
يعطيك ربي الف عافية 
تحياتي
Dew

----------


## صمت الجروح

بوفيصل 



علي 


Dew



تسلموا عالمرور الحلو والتواصل الاحلى 









الجزء هذا طوييييييييييييييل


الله يعينكم وانتوا تقروا 












صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## صمت الجروح

*الجزء الثامن والثلاثون – الأخير*
تنتظر رحمة من السماء تنتظر رحمة من الخلق مافيه أي احد ينجدها من هذا الظالم الي رجع لها نظرة ان الممات افضل وسيلة للراحة

الدم على السرير وهي منسدحة تطلب منه الرحمة عليه وهو من دون رحمة كأنه لقى كبش فدى يقدر يفرغ كل همومه فيه
وليد وهو يضرب حنين : انتي جزاتك الموت كلكم جزاتكم الموت كلكم انجوس انتي تبين ادمريني عارف
حنين والدموع على الوجنتين تنهمر: وليد خلاص مو قادرة ارحمني احس بموت 
وليد بغطرسة : ليتك تموتين وتاخذين معك سري للقبر
حنين كأنها لقت حبل تتعلق فيه : وليد خلاص طلقني وماراح احد يعرف صدقني
وليد غضبعلى كلامها: انا غبي اتفكريني انتي نجسة وانجس مخاليق الله ما نسيت فعايلك قبل الزواج تتوقعين اني نسيت لا انا اساسا ما تزوجتك الا عشان استر عليك 
حنين ادافع عن شرفها : لعنة الله عليك تقول كذا عن زوجتك انا مو مثلك يا عقيم 
وليد تتردد الكلمة على مسمعه الصدا يرجع لعليه الف مرة كره هالكلمة وكره كل من يقولها رح ايجيب اعقاله الي كان قريب منه وكمل ضربه بجسد هالمسكينة الي ماراح يرحمها 
حنين تستنجد : وليد لا لا سامحني الا العقال وليد تذكر ايم حبنا تذكر كل شي جمعنا زين وليد انا حنين العقال لا لا ااااااااااي وليد ااااااااااي يمه بموت يألم وليد يألم
وليد :راح اعذبك زي مو انا متعذب الف مرة ان كان هذا يالمك فأنا ارتاجح اشوي انتي راح اتريحيني اتن ضربتك راح اشعر بالرجولة 
تتخافت الأصوات بعد ربع ساعة من الصرب 
وليد طلع من الشقة بعد ما قذفها بأقبح انواع السب والشتم 
حنين تهذي بصوت خافت :

يمه 
يمه 
.
.
.
يمـــــــــه 
ايا يمه 
ايا يمه 
يمه انا بنتك 
قطعه من قليبك 
يمه انا بنتك 
قطعه من قليبك 
يمه انا ما اقوى
على ظلم الحياة ما اقوى
وين ما امشي اظل ابكي
وين ما امشي العالم ضدي
يمه تركتوني لحالي ابكي
واذرف احر دمعي 
على جبيني الشاكي
مليت انا منكم 
مليت حياتي
اضحكت لي الدنيا مرة 
ومن بعدها كشرت بأنيابها الف مرة
اعاني الذل واسكت 
واشوف الضيم واكتم 
والحين كل الي بقى لي 
لا ما بقى لي غير الامي
حتى هو غشني
ومن بعدها رماني بابشع المعاني
وما تركت في جسمي شبرا 
ال او22قع عليه اكبر لعناته 
يمه انا حبي 
مات قدام عيني 
حاربتكم لأجله
تحديت كل المخاليق بحبه
وكان اخر كلامه 
انتي اكبر غلطة بحياتي
انتي اكبر غلطة بحياتي
انتي اكبر غلطة بحياتي
حنين وصوت تنهدات تقل وتقل اخر شي بأعلى صوتها: لالالالالالالالالالالالا
ماراح ارحمك والله ماراح ارحمك راح تشوف عذاب كل دمعة بعيني راح تتندم على ضربك لي واتهاماتك مو انا حنين الي تنظلم مو انا حنين الي الدنيا كلها ضدها حتى اهلي كانهم افتكوا مني بزواجي

يا رب مين بقى لي في الدنيا 
مين بقى يسمع مني شكوى 
مين بقى يحضني بصدره 
كلهم ضدي 
كلهم يكرهوني 
كاني لعنة في حياتهم
كاني افة تمنوا نفيانها
يا ربي مين بقى لي
في هالدنيا غيرك انت 
ما بقى لي
ارتجي فيك كل عونا 
ارتجي فيك كل مطلب
ربي اني اعاني 
من بطش الأعادي
من بطش اقرب خلاني
من بطش كل ناسي 
ربي اني اذرف الدمعي 
ومن بعجها اقول اهاتي
ولا احدا يسمع ولا احدا يهتم فيني 
لكن ما اقول غير 
ربي كفيلي 
ربي كفيلي


يدوي صوت نغمة الجوال في الغرفة

----------


## صمت الجروح

حنين : فيه حد يبيني مين بقى لي من هالعالم غير ..... مااصدق هو ايه هو يعقوب
يعقوب : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حنين بصوت يلتجي اويرتجي: يعقوب الحق علي يعقوب النذل طقني 
يعقوب : حنين وش فيك فهميني بس اول شيقولي لا إله إلا الله 
حنين تمسح الدمع من خدها وتقول لا اله الا الله
يعقوب : حنين ما توقعت اتصل عليك وانتي بهذي الحالة جيت بشكي لك او بفرحك ما ادري. اخر شياشوفك بهذي الحالة 
حنين : وليد 
يعقوب : منو وليد 
حنين : وليدزوجي
يعقوب : اسمه وليد :
حنين بغصة من قلبها: ايه حسبي الله عليه دنيا واخرهيعقوب انا ابي اموت ما ابي اعيش هنا في عالمكم انا ما احب دنياكم مافيه حكم بتحليلالأنتحار ابي اموت ابي اموت 
اجهشت بالبكاء من جديد 
وسكرت التليفون بوجهيعقوب
يعقوب : الوووو
يعقوب بخاطره: وش فيه الزمن عليها ما تطلع من سالفة الاتدخل بسالفة ثانية 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله يا رب ساعد اختي فيبلواها

حنين تسمع رنات الجوال الي كانت من يعقوب لكنها ما رضت ترد ممكنالصمت يقدر يواسيها اكثر من أيمخلوق
.....................................

في اليوم الثاني راحعبدالرحمن مع حمدان للمطار يستقبلون عبدالوهاب مع مها واسيل وعبدالعزيز

فيالطريق
حمدان : وش خبار الجامعة 
عبدالرحمن : ان شاء الله تسرك اعلوميالحمدلله خلاص بخلص باقي بس التطبيق وانا فيه الحين وبعدها فصل ادرسواتخرج
حمدان : الحمدلله 
عبدالرحمن : وانت ان شاء الله تتخرج 
حمدان : ربي يسمع منك ودي اتخرج مليت من الدراسة ابي اشتغل ابي احب ابي اتزوج زهقت منالدراسة 
عبدالرحمن : الله الله 
حمدان : أي والله جد زهقت تراني احب اني احبلكن لسه هالقلب ما احد طق بابه ولا شاف من تحتله 
عبدالرحمن : كيف يعيش الأنسانمن دون حب لازم بقلب كل واحد حب مو شرط حبه للحبيبة لكن فيه حب ماراح يتعوض ابد بالأنسان لأمه وابوه وخاصة امه ان راحت الأم تعرى البيت كله يغيب العطف والحنان ومنيلم العيلة 
حمدان : عبدالرحمن حتى الأب ان راح راح السند والظهر والعون واليتتحامى فيه أسألني اهلي ضاقوا الكثير بعد وفاة ابوي حتى انا اهلي كانوا يبون عونبعد ابوي لكني كنت ضدهم كنت غايب الا كنت في عالم ثاين لكن الحمدلله الحين احسنبكثير والفضل لله ثم عمي بو راشد 
عبدالرحمن: جد وش اخباره 
حمدان : الحمدللهبخير يطل علينا من وقت لوقت يشوف نبي شي ولا ماشيات 
عبدالرحمن : الحمدلله هذااحنا قربنا خلاص وجينا ها ها حمدانوه عز الله رحنا فيها طاف على موعد وصول الطيارةنص ساعة الله يعين على عمي والله السبب منك تتكلم عن الحب شفت وش سويت فينا اتفكرناجماد ما نحس عسى نروح نشوفهم هناك
حمدان : ههههههههههههه انا مالي شغل السواقمين 
عبدالرحمن : انا 
حمدان : اجل انت السبب هههههههههه
اوصلوا للمطار 
ونزل عبدالرحمن مسرع للمطار وطلب من حمدان يركن السيارة 
راح عبدالرحمنللبوابة الي بيوصل منها عبدالوهاب عمه 
لكن الي اعرفه انهم اوصلوا من بدري وهوكان متأخر عليهم 
عبدالرحمن : متأكد يالشيخ ان الطيارة اوصلت
الضابط : ايهاخوي بس يمكن تلحق عليهم تحت عند اتسلام الحقائب
عبدالرحمن : اسف ازعجناك 
الضابط : تعبكم راحة 
راح عبدالرحمن لقاعة استلام الحقائب لكن هم ما شاف عمهولا مها
عبدالرحمن : الله يعينا على عمي عز الله رحنا وطي هذا وهو امنبهني اكثرمن مرة كله منه حمدانوه فتح سالفة الحب وش اسوي انا الحين ؟؟
طلع عبدالرحمن منالمطار وشاف حمدان ما تحرك من مكانه 
عبدالرحمن : هذا وانا قلت له اركن السيارةيبي بس تجيني مخالفة هين لفش خلقي فيك الحين 
ركب عبدالرحمن السيارة وشاف حمدانيبتسم 
عبدالرحمن : تضحك ها عاجبك ان عمي وصل وما شافنا 
حمدان يضحك علىعبدالرحمن : ههههههههه
عبدالرحمن :؛ حمدانوه مالي خلق ضحكك وش بقول لعمي 
عبدالوهاب: قوله انكم تأخرتوا عنه بس
عبدالرحمن منصدم ويلتفت للخلف وشاف عمهومها واسيل وبوسعود 
عبدالرحمن : عمي !!!!
عبدالوها ب: ايه عمك وش فيك 
مها : احم احم 
عبدالرحمن : اوففففففف دايم انسى السلام عليكم عطني راسكاحبها 
عبدالوهاب: راسي ها قل وين العقال الايمك فيه
عبدالرحمن : والله السببهذا مو انا جالس يفتح لنا سوالف تذبح الشباب
مها : اكيد عن الزواج هذا الي يهمكم 
عبدالرحمن : وفي غير الزواج يهمنا الا وش اخباركم وش اخبار عزوزي وش اخبار نورالدنيا اسيل.....كيف حالك اسيل 
اسيل تلعب بلعبتها مشغولة : طيبة 
عبدالرحمن : ما عندها حتى وقت ترد فيه علي خير اوريك بالبيت 
حمدان : حتى بالرجعة بتأخرنايله سوق سواقنا عاش عاش جاب الدجاجة وانحاش
عبدالرحمن : خلاص اوصلت عذرا عميعذرا مها لكن بسوي مسرحية قصيرة 
مسك عبدالرحمن حمدان ولايمه بيده وحمدان يضحكمن عبدالرحمن لأنه من جد خلاه يعصب
مشوا بعد ما فش عبدالرحمن خلقه بحمدان 
مها : لا تنسون دعاء السفر
عبدالوهاب: صبروا لا احد يقوله ..... أسيل قوليبابا دعاء السفر
أسيل تلعب بلعبتها مو فاضية ترفع راسها : .........
عبدالوهاب : بابا انا اكلمك ردي وش دعاء السفر
أسيل : سبحان الذيسخر لنا هذا وما نحن له بمقرنين
عبدالرحمن : عاشووا حتى وهي اتكلم ابوها ما ترفعوجها
مها : خف على بنتي والله انها تعبانة صاحت اصياح بالطيارة بسبب أذانها 
عبدالرحمن : اقول انا وش فيها ساكتة خجولة نظر عيني اسيل خلاص راح اجيب لك احسنمن لعبتك هذي اذا ارجعنا بس ذكريني 
أسيل : ان شاءالله

.....................................


بعد يومين في الظهران

الجازي كانت بالصالة مع وليد 
الجازي : غريبة ما هي من عوايدك وش جلسك كذا مدة طويلة يومين انت هنا جنبي ما اصدق
الوليد : تبين اطلع يعين ولا تبين اجلس ارسي على بر
الجازي : ما تفرق انت هنا ولا مو هنا عادي ما اظن اني راح احس بعد كل الي سويته ولا انت حتى راح تحس بكل الي سويته 
وليد : اللهم طولك ياروح هذا انا جاي وابي ابتدي حياة جديدة معك وننسى كل الي مضى 

الجازي : ما اظن بو طبيع يجوز عن طبعه قول وش عندك الي خلاك تجلس هنا تراني منقرفة حتى من وجهك 
وليد قام من مكانه امعصب: الجازي عقلي لا اخلي العقال يشتغل على ابدنك تراكم تعبتوني لا هنا ولا هناك فيه راحة 
الجازي مو فاهمه شي : كيف هناك وهنا ما فيه راحة قول تكلم قول أي شي بس فهمني
جلس وليد وبخاطره : والله لقيت طريقة احر قلبكم فيها 
الجازي: وليد عفية تكلم وش قصدك 
وليد : الجازي تعرفين انك مو مثل أي بنت انتي بنت ناقصة تعرفين شو معنى ناقصة أظن 
الجازي جات له العبرة وتبي تصيح 
وليد : طبعا انا ما اعرف اعيش مع بنت ناقصة لازم العايلة تكتمل من رجل ومراة كامليين يجيبون لهم يهال وانت يللأسف خيبتي ظني وظن كل اهلك يا لناقصة 
الجازي تصيح 
وليد : وش تتوقعين مني اجلس معك لا ...مستحيل اكمل حياتي كذا معك قلت لازم ارضي والديني واهلي واتزوج عليك ...وفعلا تزوجت الي احبها اول حب بحياتي تدرين اكثر شي تندمت عليه اني تزوجتك قبلها المفروض اني تزوجتها وانتي يمكن اتوجك بعدها يمكن ها وياليتني سويت كذا لكن قلت اهلي اولى لكن اهلي اطلعوا ادنى مخاليق ربي زوجوني وورطوني بوحدة ناقصة الي هي انتي يا ناقصة ههههههههههههههههه ناقصة ههههههههههناقصة لو انتي مرة كان ما رضيتي تعيشين بهذي الحياة يالناقصة 
الجازي امنزله راسها وتصيح : ليه اتسوي كذا وش سويت لك قصرت معك بشي انا ناقصة صح بس مو بكيفي هذا ربي خلقني كذا وش اسوي لك قول لي سبيتني وسبيت اهلي كلهم وطقيتني ما رحمتني مو كافي كل هذا مو كافي وبعدها توجت علي مو كافي مو كافي انك جبت لي ضرة مو كافي كل هذا لا ماترضى بكذا انت طماع في التحقير والتهزيء ربي ما يخلق مثلك شبيه ما كفالك كل هذا قمت اتعايب تبي ادمرني تبي اتعذبني ونجحت اهنيك نجحت بدرجة ممتاز او تفوق مرتفع نجحت بتذمير ذاتي انا ما اثق في احد ابد لكن راح احر قلبك زي ما تحر قلبي انا انتظر واحد يجي وراح ايخلصني منك انت ((((ارفعت صوتها بوجه وليد )) حيوان حيوان

----------


## صمت الجروح

مالك قلب ولا ضمير ربي ياخذك قول امين قول امين تعذب بنار جهنم زي ما سويت فيني ااااااااااي هذني هذني هذ شعري اااااي يمه الحقوني ذبحني اااااي
وليد : راح اعلمك يا لكلبة راح اعلمكم كلكم مين انا انا وليد ياحمارة تعرفين منو وليد انا تاج راسك وتاج راس اهلك كلهم 
الجازي تنطق بالي باقي فيها من قوة اتخسي يالحقير
وليد ما قصر بالجازي ما بقى مكان الا ضربها فيه واكثر شي يعورها اهو راسها 
الجازي : راسي راسي يألمني الحق علي وليد ابي اروح للمستشفى وليد الحق علي
وليد : اتخسين ما اوديك مكان موتي في مكانك جبتي لي العار وعلم يوصلك ويتعداك زوجتي راح تعيش هنا معانا 
الجازي: يمه وينك يمه ........يمه يعقوب ابوي وينم فيه خلتوني هنا 
وليد يضرب الجازي ببطنها : سكتي بتجننيني انتي سكتي اكره صوت كل حرمة سكتي حسبي الله عليكم 
طلع وليد من الشقة وراح لأقرب كافييه 
.................................................. ..........
بعد مامضى اسبوع كامل على وصول عبدالوهاب ومها 
يوم الأربعاء كان ابراهيم عازم عبدالوهاب ولينة والجازي ببيتهم لسلامة عبدالوهاب

العنود : ياسمين تعالي بيتنا مع امك 
ياسمين : لا مو جاية والله تعبانة ما ادري وش فيني 
العنود : وش فيك حبيبتي روعتيني عليك 
ياسمين : ما ادري بس والله تعبانة ادعي لي العنود 
العنود : الحين ولا بعدين 
ياسمين: لا بعدين مو هنا 
العنود : اجل اخليك مع تعبك المهم نامي زين 
ياسمين : ان شاء الله

راحت العنود لأمها اتساعدها في الأكل
شيماء : ها جهزتي الورق عنب 
العنود : ايه يمه 
خديجة : ماما وين يبي يحط هذا 
شيماء : خليه هنا وروحي بهري اللحم 
خديجة : زين 
شيماء : عزمتي ياسمين 
العنود : عيت يمه تجي وش اسوي لها تقول تعبانة 
شيماء : ما تشوف شر ان شاء الله
شيماء : اتهقين الجازي تجي
العنود : ايه تجي وليه ما تجي
شيماء :بعد ليه ما تجي بسبب زوجها وليد :
العنود : يمه ارجوك لا تطرينه احس كبدي تحوم ان قلتي اسمه 
شيماء : عيب هذا ولد عمك 
العنود : يا يمه ارجوك هذا مو ولد عمي الي صارت الجازي كذا حالتها حتى ان سألناها ما تقول ساكتة اكييد المجرم يسوي لها شي انتي ما تشوفين وجها كله علامة ضرب يمه هذي بنت عمي ولا راح ارضى عليها يمه خليل ... لو يدري والله ما راح ايخلي وليد بحاله مو كافي انه خلاها له وضحى فيها اخر شي يسوي في بنت عمي كذا لا ما ارضى عليها
العنود اتقطع الجزر وينسمع صوت التقطيع بقوة 
شيماء : سكتي لا تتكلمين وشوف وش اتسوين 
العنود : ماراح اسكت الكل ساكت عن هالموضوع حتى هي صاحبة الشان لكن مو عشانكم كلكم عشان اخوي بس ما ابي في يوم يرجع ويشوفها متعذبة هالحمار اكييد يسوي فيها شي وانتي تدرين يمه هي دايم تجي لك والدمعة بعينها ( العنود اجرحت نفسها بالسكين وهي ما تدري )) يمه قولي لي وش فيها الجازي حالتها ما تسر احس انها بعالم ثاني عايشة اضعفت شحب لونها احس انها اكبر منك يمه يمه بنت عمي وش فيها 
شيماء: يمه بنتي وش هالدم العنود وش هالدم 
العنود اطالع يدها وتشوف الجرح بأصابعها ومن شافتها وهلت الدموع بعينها حطت يدها على وجها واطلعت من المطبخ بسرعة لغرفتها وجثت على سريرها تصيح 
شيماء : وش اقول لكم اقول لكم انها تموت وتحيا الف مرة وش اسوي ان كانت اتحلفني ما اقول ما اقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

العنود وهي على سريرها تصيح اتصلت على خليل الي كان في الشارع يمشي مع معاذ وروز 
معاذ : روز شوفي هذي اللوحة وش رايك فيها اشتريها للبيت 
روز : المال بيروح كله 
معاذ : لأجل عينك كل مالي افديك فيه بس قولي لي حلوة ولا لا 
خليل : معاذ روز عن أذنكم بكلم ااختي 
معاذ : أذنك معك 
وقف خليل وضغط على زر الإجابة 
العنود : السلام عليكم 
خليل : وعليكم السلام 
العنود : انت متى بترجع 
خليل مستغرب من لهجتها 
العنود : قول تكلم ولا عاجبتك امريكا وبناتها 
خليل عصب : عنود اتكلمين مين انتي 
العنود : اكلم الي راح عشان يهرب اكلم الي راح عشان ما يواجه اكلم اخوي الضايع الي ما وده يرجع يا اخي حس وارجع تتوقع ما احد يبيك هنا ولا ما احد ينتظرك اعرف ان الكل ينتظرك,,, انت متى بترجع؟؟
سكرت العنود الخط
العنود : 
ليت العالم كلهم مثلكم 
ليت بني البشر يسموون بأخلاقكم 
ما خليتوا وصايف الزين الا اخذتوها 
وش بقيتوا لنا
تعيشون لغيركم مو لكم 
تحيوون لأجل سعادة او بسمة من اقبالكم 
مو لكم 
تحبون الكل لكن ما تبون نفسكم 
وش تبون زيادة ارحموا ارواحكم 
الكل يعيش بسعادة وحتى لو مو كل يوم سعيدين 
لكن لقوا يوم تبسموا فيه 
وانتوا لا 
مالكم غير احزانكم 
عيشوا زي ما خططتوا لكن من كانت هذي حياته 
لا يلوم غيره ان استغله او خانكم 
ارحموا ارواحكم 

................................
خليل امعصب يضرب برميل الزبالة برجله : وش فيها هذي ما تعر مين اتكلم اكييد فيه شي صاير وكلهم يغبون عني لكن هانت راح ارجع وراح تعرفون اني ابي ارجع لكم بس باقي لي كم شهر وارجع لكم 
معاذ : خليل وش فيك 
خليل : امفين يشي خلصتوا بس خلاص زهقت ابي اترك هالبلد وارجع لأهلي 
معاذ : مليت نا خليل 
روز : لا معاذ مامل منا لكن اشتاق لأهله 
معاذ : اسف حبيبي غلطت ممكن اناني بس هذا عيبك تعطي الناس كل شي وانت لا ما تاخذ أي شي عشان كذا ودي نبقى طول عمرنا مع بعض ما نتفرق
خليل يحضن معاذ : تدري لو اني هنا الحال كان استجنيت ما ادري من دون وش كنت بسوي 
معاذ: اجل احنا ربايع مهما صار بيننا مو ترمس شي ثاني يله ازقر 
خليل : لا احنا اخوان مو ربع وهذي اختي مو تغار مني ان قلت لها يله نمشي 
معاذ : لا ماراح اغار.............. بس اشوي 
خليل وروز مشوا عن معاذ بمسافة 
معاذ : لا مو من اولها خلاص بغار عفية روز لا تصدقيني اغار عليك انا 
.................................................. ...............................
تجمع كل من فيصل وعبدالوهاب والوليد وابراهيم وعبدالرحمن ويعقوب الي مارضى ينزل للأحساء بسبب الأختبارات 

عبدالرحمن : وش اخبارك وليد وينك يا معووود كل هذا حب مع الحبيبة 
وليد يسوي روحه في دنيا الحب: ااااااااااه لا تذكرني ترا اطلع الحين مو قادر على الفراق
عبدالرحمن : يعقوب وخره عني تراني ما اقدر اصبر زيادة 
فبصل : وش فيك عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : تكلم عاشقها 
يعقوب : ايه هنا اسمع كلام العشق ما يقدر يصبر وشوف لينة حامل الحين 
فيصل: هههههههههه حسبي الله عليكم كأنها مو عمتكم هي وحدة من برا بس هين عندها كلامكم كله 
عبدالرحمن : لا عفية الا لينة ترا ما نرضى عليها 
وليد بخاطره : اااااااااه أي مكان اروح له اتذكروني بهالشي وين اروح الحين قولوا لي؟؟؟
ابراهيم : وليد وش اخبار الشغل 
وليد : ابشرك عمي كل شي بخير بس ودنا الشباب يجوون عندنا نبي موظفين 
يعقوب : تدري عاد فكرة ليه ما اطبق عندكم 
عبدالرحمن : جد والله طبق بشركتنا اقلها المعدل بتضمنه وبنعطيك تقييم جيد
فيصل : قصدكم الجامعة 
يعقوب : خلاص عمي الصيف انا عندكم بكون وما بقى شي 
وليد : زين اقلها بيروح اشوي من الثقل مني
ابراهيم : يعطيك العافية بو خالد 
وليد بخاطره : لالالالالالالالالالالالا خلاص كافي وش تبون مني احسن لي اطلع

----------


## صمت الجروح

قام وليد من دون أي مقدمات وطلع 
عبدالرحمن : وش فيه 
يعقوب : علمي علمك 
ابراهيم : قولي فيصل وش اخبار الأسهم 
فيصل : تدري عاد ودي اقول لكم مشروع ناجح حطوا شركتكم اكتتاب راح تربحون 
يعقوب : والله فكرة انسويهاا اكتتاب وشوف الفلوس الي بتجي 
عبدالرحمن : خلاص ادرسها لكم واقول لكم النتايج
فيصل : والله صدقتوا امزح معكم 
عبدالرحمن : عاد الي الي صادق معك بس ابي اجاريك
عبدالوهاب : خلكم من خرابيط الأسهم وخلوني اقول لكم عن خليل وسوالفه في امريكا 
يعقوب : اخيرا بنعرف شي عنه اهم شي سوالف كايدة نبي عشان ان جاء نعرف نمسك عليه شي
عبدالوها ب : أجل خذوا هالسالفة 

................................
الجازي : يمه شيماء وين العنود من جيت ما اشوفها 
شيماء : .............
الجازي : وش فيك يمه وين العنود 
شيماء : فوق جالسة مو راضية تنزل 
االجازي : وش فيها 
شيماء : ما فيها شي بس تصيح عليك 
الجازي : علي انا ليه وش صاير
شيماء : روحي لها وسأليها
الجازي : خوفتيني عليهاوش صاير
شيماء : روحي وبتعرفين كل شي
الجازي : ان شاء الله
راحت الجازي للصالة الي فيها لينة ومها 
لينة : وين بتروحين جازي 
الجازي : بروح اجيب العنود شكلها زعلانة علي
لينة: أجي وياك 
الجازي : لا بروح انا لوحدي وانتي استفيدي من مها في سوالف الحمل
لينة : أي والله ذكرتيني مها احس بألم من وقت لوقت وش هذا
الجازي : الله يعينك مها عليها 
الجازي اصعدت فوق وطقت باب الغرفة 
العنود : قلت ما ابي اشوف احد قول يلهم اني مو هنا
الجازي : العنود انا الجازي
العنود بخاطرها : اخيرا جيتي والله ما ارد عليك انتي السبب
الجازي: ادخل ولا لا
العنود بخاطرها : ماراح ارد 
الجازي : بدخل بسم الله 
كانت العنود منسدحة على السرير وحاطه البطانية عليها ومغبية وجهها بالبطانية 
الجازي : السلام عليكم 
العنود : .................
الجازي : ما تبين تردين بكيفك بس قولي لي وش فيها عروستنا القمر
استعدلت العنود واجلست بقرب الجازي 
العنود : أيسأل ومالك في المدينة وانتي مالك قولي لي وش فيك يا قمرن الا قمرنا ذيك اول بس الحين يا 
الجازي: انا مو قمر الله يسامحك ادري صرت مو قمر لأني غيري أخذ هالمحلة مني غيري الناس تبيه وهو مو معطيهم وجه 
العنود بخاطرها : وش فيها الجازي وش قصدها بكلامها
الجازي : ها وين رحتي 
العنود : هاااا لا وياك وياك
الجازي: العنود ذبحتيه رحميه اشوي الولد تعبان ما بقى الا اشوي وتجيه سكتة قلبية 
العنود : عن وش تتكلمين 
الجازي : اتكلم عن اخوي يعقوب متعذب بسبب فلانة 
العنود : ادري انه متعذب فيها ويبيها امبين هذا من زمان 
الجازي : يعني تدرين 
العنود : ايه ادري المفروض انتوا دريتوا قبلي مو انا قبلكم 
الجازي: لا هذي ما احد يقدر عليها الا نتي انتي الوحيدة الي تقدرين تحسين فيها تدرين جاني الولد تعبان يشكي حاله قلبه ملتاع في حبها جننتيه شوفي له حل يبي القرب اخوي
العنود : وش فيك عن مين تتكلمين 
الجازي: شوف هذي الي يقول مو دارية عن شي
العنود : جد والله عن ايش تتكلمين 
الجازي : عنك ويعقوب الولد يبيك وش قلتي
العنود : انا 
الجازي : ايه انتي
العنود بخاطرها : كيف انا كنت اتوقع ...... وش فيه هذا يكلم اخته عني المفروض يكلمها عن .....
الجازي : ها وين اسرحت القمر
العنود اوراقها متلخبطة ما تدري وين تحطها الأفكار ووين ترحلها
الجازي: وش قلتي الولد يبي رد عشان يتقدم رسمي
العنود بخاطرها :مستحيل اوافق على يعقوب هذا كذاب يظهر شي وباطنه شي ثاني وما فيه حد اكشفه غيري
الجازي: مليت حبيبتي من الأنتظار ابي اعرف كيف كان ينتظر كل هذا الوقت 
العنود : الجازي وش فيك الزواج مو لعبة ولا القرار يجي من يوم وليلة يعني خليني افكر وراح ارد عليك بس صبري مثل ما صبر اخوك على قلتك 
الجازي: يكفي انك بتفكرين فيه والحين يله نزلي بنزل لهم صيفت عليهم مع السلامة اشوفك تحت
العنود : مع السلامة 
اطلعت الجازي والعنود جالسه على سريرها لازالت اتفكر
العنود : هذا ما يستحي يرسل اخته يبي يسوي مسرحية عشان يقرب لي لا والف لا, لو ما بقى في الدنيا غيره ماراح اخذه ,كذاب وانا ما احب الكذب ابد............ شوف هذي اطلعت من دون ما ادري وش فيها هين يالجازي بدل ما اعرف وش فيك جالسة تحلين مشكلتنا ...قلت انك طيبة وطيبتك لغيرك مو لك 

.................................................. .....
في بيت الجوهرة كان الكل متجمع هناك كعادتهم

البنات جالسين مع بعض عائشة ونورة وهيبة وغادة 
والحريم مع بعض ملتمات قمر وسارة ومنيرة الي كانت طول الوقت اطالع الجوهرة الي كانت اتكلم بنتها 

الجوهرة اتكلم ليلى على التليفون : يمه تعالوا ما فيه حد 
ليلى : امي دام هذي موجودة بينكم مستحيل اجي امي هذي اهانتني واهانت زوجي وش تيبن بعد كلكم ما تقدرون عليها كلكم اتجارونها ليش وش امسويه فيكم هذي امي خلاص كافي تعبت وانا اتكلم مع السلامة خليني بين اعيالي اقلها كرامتي ماهي في الأرض
الجوهرو : يمه مين قال ان كرامتك عندنا في الأرض...........
ليلى : ............
الجوهرة : يمه وينك 
طوط طوط طوط 
الجوهر : حسبي الله على من كان السبب
منيرة : وش فيك عمتي 
الجوهرة : ما فيني شي جهزوا العشاء نبي نحطه 
قمر : راح انشبه انا مين بيساعدني منكم يا بنات 
البنات يطالعون قمر وكلهم في نفس الوقت : لا لا لا 
عائشة : لا الا انا بقوم وياك خلاص ما بقى شي لازم اتعلم كيف ينشبون العيش
نورة : ههههههههههه المهم الملاس لا تنسينه اهم شي تدرين غرت منك بقوم معك
هيبة : اما انا ما راح اغار ماني ناشبة العيش بجلس هنا مع غادة ولا بتروحين معهم 
غادة : لا بتم هون كرمال هالعيون السود 
هيبة : هيه انتي انتي بنت مو ولد تتغزلين فيني 
غادة : ولو بدي اتغزل فيك شو فيها
هيبة : ما فيها شي تغزلي اقلها فيه حد يلاحظ جمالي الساحر
نورة من بعييد تعك بوجها : هاش كفوش أي جمال ساحر أي بطيخ 
هيبة : يممه شوفي بنتك الناس يتغزلون فيني وهي تعك بوجهي
منيرة : ما عليك منها 
هيبة : اقول نورة القافلة تسير والكلاب تنبح هو هو هو 
نورة : اوريك ان رجعت لك يا سحيلة يا ام الخلاقين 
هيبة : ان خاطبك السفهاء فقل لهما سلاما نورة سلاما
نورة: هين هين انا سلاما بس خليني انشب واجيك 
الكل يشاهد مسرحية متكررة بين نورة وهيبة اختها 
منيرة : عادي هذا حالنا يوميا سلاما وشلب ينبح يقول هاو هاو 

اثناء ما كانوا البنات يعدون الأكل كان جوال عائشة يرن 
سارة : يمه عائشة تعالي جوالك يرن 
عائشة : كاني جييت وين الجوال
تاخذ عائشة الجوال وتشوف اسم المتصل (( بديع الزمان ))

----------


## صمت الجروح

عائشة بخاطرها : فديتك بعمري كله 
سارة : مين متصل
عائشة : هذا نواف يمه 
سارة : اجلقومي كلميه في الغرفة هناك 
عائشة : بخاطرها : اشوا ريحتيني يمه ولا ما كنتبكلمه 
راحت عائشة للغرفة واول ما صكت الباب ردت على نواف

عائشة : بعد كل هذا تتصل من جديد
نواف تحطم : منوا اتكلمين 
عائشة : اكلمك انت ,بعد لك عين اتكلم 
نواف : عيوشة عيوني ودنيتي وناسي وش تتوقعين مني لما اسمع هالصوت اسكت ولا اوقف عن ذكر محاسنك 
عائشة : بدينا ترا بقفل 
نواف: لا طالبك لا تقفلين انا لي اسبوع ما سمعت هالصوت امحاربتني حضرتك كل يوم ادق كل ساعة كا ثانية افكر فيك رحميني اشوي بربع ساعة ولا نص لا ان صرتي كريمة ساعة 
عائشة : نواف تدري عاد انت اخرتني عن النشاب للعشاء ابي اتعلم كيف انشب واعدل السفرة 
نواف : ممكن سؤال ؟
عائشة : بس سؤال 
نواف: هذا سؤال ولا 
عائشة : هذا قولك مو تبي سؤال تسأل 
نواف : والله فكرتك تقويلن امر تدلل انت اطلب وانا انفذ
عائشة : تبيني اقول لك هالكلام 
نواف : مناي وطموحي هالفترة هذا الكلام 
عائشة : اجل في امان الله راح اكلمك الليلة الساعة 12 ينفع ولا لا 
نواف : لا ما ينفع انا عندي مواعيد الساعة 12
عائشة : مع منوا احسن لك تكلم 
نواف : مع حبيبتي ونور هالعين ودواء الفؤاد ليما انه انقبض ما اقدر اتركها واكلم حد ثاني 
عائشة : اجل طلعت على حقيقتك الحين تكلم منو هذي
نواف فرحان انه خلاها تغار: حبيبتي عيوشة هي الي معها الموعد 
عائشة اقفطت من الجيا وصكت السماعة 
نواف : يا بعد هلي الحمدلله اني خليتك تغارين احبك احبك احبك وبعد هم احبك 
عائشة راحت للمطبخ اتكمل شغلها وتعلمها للنشاب 

((مصيبة بناتنا ما يعرفون حتى انهم ينشبون الأكل ))

نورة : اهواك واتمنى لو انساك وانسى روحي وياك ولو ضاعت تبأ افداك عيوش وش فيك مستحية جاية وخدودك حمراء عيوش احسن لك اعترفي عيوش المستحيا
عائشة : نوير عقلي مو ناقصة 
نورة : اكييد نواف كلمك منو غيره يسوي في عيوش كذا؟؟
عائشة : انوير عاااااد لا تخليني اكلم بو إبراهيم 
نورة : منو هذا 
عائشة : بنات الي يقول ما تعرفه عمتي قمر ما تعرف منوا بو ابراهيم 
قمر: ولا ك هاي عبدالرحمن عرفتيه نورة 
نورة : فديته دحومي يالتيه هنا يدلعني مو انتوا ولا هذي من يدلعه زوجها تستحي
عائشة : جد انك ما تستحين لو دلعك ما تستحين او تخجلين 
نورة : ساعات وساعات بس في الغالب استحي بس تعالي كيف يكلمني هو هو ما ملك علي لسه انتظر هاليوم بس حاجزيني ميت من هالحجز كأني سلعة بس تدرين عادي انتظر دام انه دحومي الي امحيرة له 
كملوا البنات مع عمتهم قمر اعداد الطعام

.................................................. ...................
في بيت ليلى 
كانت ليلى مع اعيالها في الصالة الا ريم في غرفتها الي ما تطلع منها الا بس للكلية وبعدها ترجع لها كأ،ها سجن مؤبد بس للدراسة تطلع منها 
وهالقرار منها هي مو من أي حد 

ليلى : يمه منال شوفي اختك قولي لها تنزل جنبنا هنا 
منال : انا مو رايحة يا يمه اخاف تزفني مثل كل مرة روحي لها انتي يمه 
ليلى بخاطرها : انا اروح لها وانا سبب شقاها لا ما اقدر 
حمدان /: يمه قولي لي وش صاير لا تخلوني حيطة في هالبيت ما اعرف وش صاير فيه 
ليلى : ما صار شي وهذا موضوع بيني وبين اختك والحين تعال قول لي متى اخر مرة رحتوا لعمكم بو راشد 
سلطان : تدرين يمه جد قاطعين حنا المفروض نروح له رغم انه ما يقصر يجي هنا ويكلم تليفون ...خلاص حمدان عزمت على امر كل يوم خميس نروح له او يوم جمعة اختار واحد منهم 
حمدان : الخميس لا هذا لأهلي والجمعة اخ رالليل صعبة يعني خلنا نروح له بعد الصلاة مباشرة وكلنا بعد نروح مو بس انا وانت نتغدى عنده كل جمعة وهو راح ييرحب بهالشي
ليلى: عاشوا اعيالي كذا اتذكر ابوكم فيكم لأنه كان يحب الوصل ولا يحب قطعه 
منال تهمس لأمها : يمه بروح وياك بس خلينا نقوم لريم مو عدله هنا احنا فرحانين وهي جالسة لوحدها اتكلم الجدران 
ليلى : قومي معي بس لا تتكلمين خليني انا الي اكلمها 
قامت ليلى مع منال والحقوهم سلطان وحمدان ليلى التفتت: وين رايحين خلكم هنا 
حمدان : ماشاء الله عليك كيف حسيتي خلاص بنجلس هنا عسى الأ/ور تمشي مثل ما نتمناها 
ليلى : ادعوا لنا 
سلطان : الي يقول خاشين حرب
ليلى بخاطرها : والله اقوى من الحرب المشاعر صعبة تلعب فيها وصعبة اترجعها مثل ما كانت 
راحت ليلى مع بنتها لغرفة ريم 
تطق الباب منال ولا فيه حد يجيب 
منال : يمه لا تدخلي نانا بدخل وانتي بعدين ادخلي لما اناديك 
ليلى : الله يعين عجلي ترا بمل لوحدي هنا

ادخلت منال وشافت ريم نايمة في سريرها
اجلست منال جنب ريم ورفعت خصلة كانت اتغطي وجه ريم 
منال : ماشاء الله بدر بدر اختي في نص الشهر ..... 
منال تمسح على شعر اختها 
ريم حست ان حد يلمس راسها وشعرها ((بخاطرها )) : اكييد انا مو في حلم لكن مين الي جايني هنا وحس فيني 
ما افتحت ريم عينها ودها تتأكد بأحساس يدها 
ارفعت يدها وامسكت يد منال 
منال : صحيتي حبيبتي 
ريم تفتح نص عينها تبي تتأكد اكثر 
منال تمسح على شعرها من جديد : ها حبيبتي انا منال قومي بلا كسل 
ريم تفتح عينها كاملة لكن افتحتها على دموعها الي انهمرت من شافت اختها 
ريم : منال ليه كذا سويتوا فيني ليه خليتوني لوحدي صح انا اصارخ عليكم بس كان جلستوا جنبي منال انا تعبانة كثير 
منال : حبيبتي ان اهن امعك وحتى امي معك بروحها وقلبها 
ريم استعدلت وجلست : امي وينها امي بعد الي صار في بيت جدتي جرحتها وجرحت ابوي منال انا اسأت لأبوي بسبتي انا منال كيف اكفر عن الي سويته مو فقادرة انام مو قادرة اركز بدراستي وكل هذا لني ما اقدر اواجه امي واعتذر لها
منال : مين قال لك امي زعلانة منك امي تحبك وهي اكييد تسمع كلامك هذا 
ريم : وين امي منال ابي اشوفها مو لازم اتكلمني مو لازم اتسوي لي شي لا اطالعني حتى بس ابي اشوفها حرام ما اقدر على البعد والهجر انا انسانة احس بأمي امي ودها تذبحين بسبب الي سويته لها منال وين امي ابي اشوفها رحميني منال ابي اشوف امي
ريم ارتمت بحضن منال وانغمرت عيونها بالدموع بزيادة وارتفع صوت بكاها 
ريم : يمـــــــــه وينك عن ابنيتك يمه رحمي حالي تعبت من العتب
ليلى : كانت تسمع صوت بنتها بس مو قادرة تستحمل الوقوف اجلست على الأرض عسى الأرض تستحمل همها وبخاطرها : يا رب بنتي تتعب بسبتي يا رب ارحمها هي صغيرة على الهموم تو بدري انها اتعاني وش اسوي لها الحين ودي احضنها بس مو قادرة سامي وش اسوي بنتي خلت ال يما تستاهل تتكلم عليك يا رب ابنيتي تصي وانا مو قادرة احضنها 
منال تسحب ريم من يدها تبي اطلعها برا
ريم : وين بنروح خليني هنا ما ني طالعة 
منال : ماني اموديتك مكان بس بنطلع عند الباب قومي 
قامت ريم مع منال وعند الباب من برا الغرفة 
العيون تلاقت من جديد 
وكان في خاطر ليلى هالكلام : 

الزعل الا الزعل يا قلبنا 
خوفي بكرة يندفع في عقلنا 
حنا ما صدقنا نرجع من جديد 
نلتقي عقب القطع ما ردنا
ودارت الدنيا وردينا لبعض
وما يصح الا انصفي اقلوبنا 
كم قسينا والليالي كم قست 
وكم حرمنا بدرنا من وردنا
والمثل يردد للملئ 
لا حياة لمن ينادي بيننا
ما وعينا للحسايف وللندم 
وما حسبنا نلتوي بذي العناء
ودارت الدنيا وردينا لبعض
وما يصح الا انصفي اقلوبنا
كلنا اهل وقرابة يا بشر 
واحفظوا ماي الحياة في وجهنا
يا جماعة بس يكفينا صدود
وافهموا معنى العفوفي ديننا
ارجعوا يا اهل العقل لعقولكم 
وارحموا جيل يجي من بعدنا

----------


## صمت الجروح

ريم : يمه سامحيني يمه ما اقدر على صدك وهجرانك لي 
ليلى تتح يدينها لبنيتها عشان تلمها 
ريم تلم امها باقوى قوة عندها 
ريم : اخيرا يمه رضيتي عني يمه انا من دونك ما اسوى شي يمه قولي انك سامحتيني خليني ارتاح 
ليلى تمسح ادموعها واطالع منال : يمه حبيبتي ان اما ازعل منك ابد وانا امسامحتك عن أي شي صار 
حمدان وسلطان كانوا موجودين يشوفون المشهد 
حمدان : لا يمه حتى انا من زمان ما لميتيني 
راح حمدان يلم امه 
ومن بعده راحت منال وسلطان التموا حول بعض من جديد كلهم عيلة وحدة 
ليلى : حبايبي خلاص مافي زعل بيننا 
وان جا يوم زعلنا اجلسوا كلكم كذا وصفوا اقلوبكم بين بعض
حمدان : يمه لي شكوى على ريم 
ريم تلتفت على اخوها : ...............
حمدان : ايه انتي من متى وانتي هاجرتنا عشان كذا قررنا ان حنا نطلع اليوم كلنا للظهران ونروح بيت خالي ابراهيم ولا وش رايكم 
منال : الله بنروح للظهران يله بروح اجهز ملابسي قبل لا تغيروون رايكم 
ريم : سامحوني كلكم انا ما استاهل كل هذا 
سلطان : لا تقولين كذا انتي زهرة هالبيت ونوره لازم تصيرين متفتحه يوميا لنا
ريم : ان كنت ان كذا خلاص بشروا بصير مثل م اتتوقعون مني 
كملوا جلست التصافي بين بعض وبعدها كل واحد راح يجهز ملابسه للظهران 
.................................................. ..................

وليد كان تبان نفسيا يبي يروح لمكان ينسيه سالفة انه عقيم وين يروح كل مكان يذكره بالأولاد يروح لحنين ولا الجازي الي خلاها في بيت عمه ولا وين يروح في هالوقت 
وليد : وين اروح يا ناس زهقت كل مكان اروح له اتذكر العيال ليه ما اموت وارتاح ليه كذا صار لي ليه انا عقيم وليه ما كانت الجازي ولا حنين ليه انا يا ربي وش سويت عشان كل هذا ............ لازم كلهم يتعذبون مثلي ليه انا بس الي اتعذب لازم حتى هم يتعذبون واولهم حنين الي اذبحتني الف مرة ما في غيرها اروح لها واشوف وش اتسوي اكييد اتكلم حد بالتليفون تخوني انا انا وليد الي بعت الدنيا كلها عشانها 
.................................................. .........................................
حنين تصيح في غرفتها ما تدري وش اتسوي الحين ومين راح اتكلم ويشوف لها حل
حنين : مافي غيرك يعقوب يواسني الله يعينك عل ي وش ذنبه اكلمه هو وليه يتحمل هموم غيره وانا مين بيسمعني لازم اكلم حد ولا بستجن ارجع لأهلي ولا وش اسوي ان رجعت بعيش مثل ما كنت في عالم الضياع ... لا مو عالم الضياع اخر ايامي كانت اسعد ايام حياتي عرفت الله كثير وقربت له اكثر وكله بسبب يعقوب لازم اكلمه ايه لازم اكلمه 

تتصل حنين على يعقوب الي طلع مع الجازي من بيت عمهم ابراهيم 
يعقوب بخاطره هذا وقته تتصلين الحين وجنبي اختي 
الجازي :كلم وش فيك 
يعقوب : لا مو لازم 
الجازي : يعقوبوه مين يكلمك 
يعقوب : افاااااااا كذا تتصوريني اج لبكلمه الوووو
حنين : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يعقوب : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وش فيك اتصلت مو ذاك اليوم سكرت بوجهي
حنين :يعقوب سامحني انت اخوي وانا ما عندي غيرك اخو اكييد تعذرني تدري ما بغيت اتصل لعيك اخاف ازعجك اخاف اثقل عليك اقول وش ذنبه ازعجه بألامي بس كل ما اتذكر الي سويته لي اخر ايام حياتي الحلوة قبل لا اتزوج اصر اني اتصل عليك يعقوب اخوي تعبت انا من هالحياة ابي حل فيه حل عطني اياه 
يعقوب : راح اكلمك بعد اشوي جنب اهلي اوكييه
حنين : خلاص انتظرك مع السلامة وهالله هالله بأهلك 
يعقوب : لا توصين حريص مع السلامة 
الجازي يخاطرها : لات توصين حريص كيف لا توصين حريص منوا هذي الي يكلمها اخوي الله يستر احسن الظن فيه احسن 
يعقوب : والحين يالجازي وين تبين تروحين 
الجازي : قطني البيت احس اني متضايقة 
يعقوب : وش فيك 
الجازي :صحيح وليد وينه ليه طلع صار شي 
يعقوب : لا والله جالسين وما ادر يوش فيه قال جملة استغربت منها قال كل مكان اروح لها اتذكروني فيه 
الجازي : الله يستر وانت كيف الجامعة معك 
يعقوب : الحمدلله بخير بس انتظر اتخرج وان شاء الله ما هو بعيد تخرجي خلاص قضت 
الجازي: يعقوب كلمت العنود 
يعقوب طاير من الفرحة وخايف وقف السيارة على جنب: بشري ولا صبري لا تتكلمين خليني اشوف وجهك فتحب غطوتك ابي اعرف الجواب من عينك اخاف يكون عكس الي في خاطري
الجزاي افتحت غطوتها 
يعقوب يدقق في وجه الجازي: صعبة ملامحك ما عرفت شي قولي لي وش صار
الجازي: نفس ملامحي صعبة قالت بتفكر وهنا يكفي مو قايلة شي بعد بس انت شوف روحك واسأل نفسك هل تستاهل العنود ولا لا 
يعقوب بخاطره : اتمناها واحس اني لها بس فيه شي غريب يصير ما ادري عنه هو ضدي صاير الله يستر
يعقوب : ايه استاهلها ولا عندك راي ثاني 
كمل يعقوب طريقه لشقة الجازي 
الجازي : هذا رايك انت في نفسك بس غيرك ماهو ملزوم فيه 
يعقوب : كلامك يخوف وش فيك
الجازي : ما فيني شي بس لا تتوقع الكل يفكر بالي اتفكر فيه وانا اختك 
يعقوب : ان شاء الله وعرفي و ارفضتني ترا انا الخسران مو هي هي بتلقى احسن مني وراح افرح لها بس انا ابيها الجازي وراح اسوي أي شي عشان اوصل لها 
الجازي : الله يعين 

نزل يعقوب الجازي ولما اطمئن انها ادخلت شقتها مشى 
وفي الطريق يعقوب يتصل على حنين
وحنين ترد عليه واول كلمة قالتها 
حنين : اسفة ازعجتك 
يعقوب : لا تقولين كذا 
حنين : المفروض اني اعتمد على روحي مو كل مرة اتصل فيك تحل لي مشاكلي
يعقوب : انا اجمع عليك ترا يعني لما اتزوج واتخاصم مع زوجتي انتي الي بتصالحينا ولا 
حنين : من عيوني الثنتين وان شاء الله ما تتخاصمون 
يعقوب : وش فيك تغيرتي احس انك مو الي تغيرت ذيك حنين 
حنين : اخوي الي فيني يكسر اجبال فما بالك في وحدة مثلي ضعيفة واحس اني مكسورة الجناح 
يعقوب : وين ايمانك بالله وين صلاتك ودعائك له قبل لا تلتجئين لأي انسان التجئي لرب الأكوان والناس ادعيه فهو ربي يحب الي يدعونه ويرفعون ايديهم يبون توفيقه وسداده لأمور حياتهم واخراهم 
حنين : ربي يجزيك خير تدري بكلامك هذا احس اني انسانة خلقها ربي لعبادته ربي يوفقك مو لازم تحل مشكلتي كثر انك اتريحني بكلماك عن الله 
وليد يدخل الشقة ويمشي بخفة وبخاطره : ابي اطب عليها من دون ما تدري ابي اعرف وش اتسوي اكييد اتخوني اكيد 
يعقوب : حنين واليحن تامرين شي ثاني وفي أي وقت اتصلي لأني انتظر مكالمتك ان بغيتي شي وابشري مني بالسؤال مع السلامة 
حنين : مع السلامة 
دخل وليد على حنين وهي تقول مع السلامة 
وليد : منو اتكلمين 
حنين تحط ايدها على قلبها : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من متى وانت هنا 
وليد : اول شي قولي مين كنتي اتكلمين 
حنين : وش دخلك انت 
وليد : عطيني جوالك 
حنين : لا ماني معطتك اياه وشوف وش بسوي الحين (( حنين اطفي الجوال عشان تنمسح الأرقام الي اتصلت عليها او الي استلمت )) 
وليد يشتاط غضبه : ليه سويتي كذا اكييد كنتي اتكلمين رجال اكييد 
حنين : ايه كنت اكلم رجال وش دخلك انت اقلها هو رجال مو 
وليد يعصب ويرفع يده عليها : اليوم بدفنك حية اليوم اخر يوم بحياتك 
حنين بعزة نفس : سو الي اتسوي خلاص ماراح يأثر فيني 
وليد : كلكم تقولون هالكلمة بس بعدها تتألمون وانا بألمك 
حنين : انشوف 
وليد ما صدق خبر وجلس يضرب بحنين وحنين اصبرت لكن فيه حد للصبر 
حنين تتكلم بصعوبة بعد الطق الي جاها : وخر عني خلاص بموت بيدك 
وليد : ما راح اخليك يالفاجرة راح اموتك 
راح وليد يجيب اعقاله عشان يضرب حنين وحنين قامت بسرعة وراحت للمطبخ 
وليد يرجع يدورها ما يشوفها : وين رحتي يالكلبة انا اوريك انا مو رجال انا مو رجال وينننننننننك
حنين ماسكة السكينة الا ووليد يدخل عليها 
وليد : وش بتسوين يالمجنونة تبين تذبحيني

----------


## صمت الجروح

حنين : لا ماراح اذبحك (( حنين تبكي هنا )) لكن راح اذبح نفسي ان قربت خطوة زيادة ((تحط حنين السكينة على صدرها ))
وليد : حنين عقلي انتي تنتحرين 
حنين : اعرف اني انتحر لكن الأنتحار ارحم من اني اشوف العذاب هنا ممكن ربي يرحمني وهو الرحيم ويغفر لي الي سويته بنفسي لكن انت من دون قلب ولا رفيك أي رحمة وخرررررر عني ((اتصارخ بقوة )) وخر عني 
الوليد : سكتي لا يسمعونك الجيران 
حنين : احسن خلهم يعرفون وش انت خلهم يعرفون انك مو بشر انت حيوان على شك انسان ما عندك رحمة لا حتى الحيوان عنده رحمة انت جماد ما تحس
الوليد يعصب : انا جماد يالحشرة انا جماد يا حقيرة ((يقرب وليد من حنين لكنها اتهدده ان قرب بتذبح روحها ))
وليد يرضخ للأمر الواقع 
حنين : اطلع من الشقة تسمع ولا لا اطلع الحين ولا برفع صوتي 
وليد : اساسا بطلع لكن بجع ودواك عندي 
حنين : اطلع اطلع اطــــــــــلع
وليد :بس سكتي حسبي الله عليك 
طلع وليد وقطت السكينة حنين واجلست على ارضية المطبخ تصيح وتستغفر ربها على الي كانت بتسويه 
وليد يدخل عليها بسرعة ويسحبها من شعرها للصالة وفي الصالة ما قصر ضربها الا ان انغرست بعض خيوط العقال في جلد حنين 
حنين وهي نصف غايبة عن الوعي : يمه يمه ذبحني هالكلب 
يضرب ولي حنين من جديد: ااااااااااي ااااااااي خلاص ارحمني خلاص
وليد : سكتي انتي ما تتوبين كل ما تتكلمين ازيد انتي ايل تبين تنضربين 
حنين وعلامات الضرب واضحه فيوجهها ويدها: خاف ربك فيني وش انت يا اخي ان كنت انت اقوى واحد هنا في الشقة ففيه الي اقوى منك في السماء 
الوليد : بس سكتي انتي تبين تذبحيني تبيني اكفر سكتي سكتي سكتي

انهال عليها ضرب بالعقال لين تعب وطلع
وهي لا حياة لمن تنادي في علم الهذيان والألم


الساعة 12 كان نواف ينتظر مكالمة من عائشة 
ام نواف تدق باب غرفته : يمه نواف 
نواف : حياش يمه تفضلي
ام نواف : تبي شي بنام 
نواف : ما يامر عليك عدو بس بغيت ماي يمه احس ريقي ناشف
ام نواف : انت تامر يا وليدي 
نواف : وين انا اروح عنك يا يمه مين الي تسواك في هالدنيا

يرن جوال نواف 
نواف يشوف اسم المتصل (( عين الجلاس))
نواف : السلام عليكم 
عائشة : وعليكم السلام
نواف : تو الناس ليه التأخير 
عائشة : ماني متأخرة على الوعد اتصلت 
نواف : عدت دقيقتين ونص والحين صارت وخمس 
عائشة : هههههههههه
نواف : فديت هالصوت وراعي ة الصوت واهل الصوت وكل الي يعزونه 
عائشة : نواف ارحمني اشوي تراني استحي ولو تشوفني الحين كان عرفت كيف استحي 
نواف خلاص يال يتستحين وش حببني فيك غير انك خجولة وتستحين حتى من ظلك 
عائشة : وينك من زمان ليه ما تتصل 
نواف : منوا الي ما يتصل انا ولا بعض الناس
عائشة : أ:ييد انت انا اتصل عليك دايم 
نواف : دقيقة اشوف الجوال والمكالمات الي لم يرد عليها 
عائشة : دور ماراح اتلاقي
نواف : كيف يعني 
عائشة : انا اتصل عليك كل دقيقة كل ثانية اذكرك واتصل عليك بقلبي بس قلبك نحيس ما يرد علي 
نواف : لأنه غبي ولا يفهم مين الي متصل عليه راح اغيره 
عائشة : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لا تغيره خله 
نواف : ليه خليني اغيره ما يحس فيك هذا 
عائشة : انزين وش ذنبي اني حبيت هالقلب هذا 
نواف : اليوم امي دايم تقول لي اني ما اسمع عيدي ما سمعت 
عائشة : لا خلاص غيره 
نواف : لالالالالالالالالا عفية عيدي مو قلتي لي اليوم لي خلاص عيدي وش قلتي 
عائشة : بس مرة بقولها بعدها خلاص ماني قايلتها
نواف : ان شاء الله قولي بس 
عائشة : وش ذنبي اني حبيت هالقلب وبرتروح تغيره اجل دور وحده ثانية بدالي
نواف : لالالالالالالالالا انا زين لقيتك ما تتخيلين وش كثر فرحان انك من نصيبي
عائشة : جد نواف تحبين لهذي الدرجة يعني ماراح تحب وحده غيري 
نواف : انتي خبلة انا احبك وودي ان اليوم يوم عرسنا مو في العطلة ودي تكونين جنبي ولا اخلي حد يشوفك بعدي انتي لي وانا لك الي لي لك والي لك لي امك هي امي وامي هي امك وانا انتي وانتي انا 
عائشة : انت انا وانا انت 
نواف : تبين اشعر لك ولا تبين اهذي عندك 
عائشة : اكييد تعرف ولا 
نواف أنتي قيمي يا حياتي بسم الله

إنتي انا يوم الله تمم فرحنا 

يا أغلى ما في الوجود يا زوجتي من قدنا

عيشي في قلبي للأبد وانا ترى مثلك بعد 

يا الغالية لازم نكون قلبين في روح وجسد

لا تسألين يالحنون كيف البرايا يعشقون 

نعشق ولكن يا الغلا عشق يغطيه الحنون 

العشرة ماهي بالكلام ولا بالتمني والهيام

العشرة يا قلبي ترى حلم وصبر واحترام 

ومهما حصل نا بيننا محد يفرق شملنا 

وحطي بعيونك هالوصاة انتي انا


وسلامتك 
عائشة : ..................
نواف: عيوش وينك 
عائشة : ..............
نواف: لا لا تسكتين انا غلطت ولا قلت شي مو زين عائشة خبريني لا تسكتين 
عائشة : نعم انا هنا لا تصير كذا 
نواف : والله اخاف افقدك في يوم لا تسكتين هذي هي الساعة الوحيدة الي تجمعنا عشان كذا لا تسكتين معي ارجوك 
عائشة : اخاف اني في حلم نوا ف وبعدين بصحا منه 
نواف : حتى ان ااخاف اني في حلم واخاف اصحا منه دقيقة بس هذي امي داخله ابي اتأكد هل انا في حلم ولا لا 
عائشة : وينها امي عطني اكلمها 
نواف : زين دقيقة بس
ام نواف : يمه هذا هو الماي
نواف : يمه بتكلمك شنتك 
ام نواف : عائشة في الخط معك عططني اياها 
ام انواف : السلام عليكم 
عائشة : وعليكم السلام كيف حالك يمه ان شاء الله بخير انتي 
ام نواف : ابشرك بخير وكيف نواف معك عسى ما يزعجك 
عائشة : نواف لا ما يزعجني ابد الحمدلله انه رزقني بزوج مثله وبأم ثانية مثلك 
ام نواف : استجن الولد الحمدلله والشكر 
عائشة : وش فيه يمه 
ام نواف : جايبه له ماي بارد يشربه واخر شي يدفقه على روحه وجالس يقول انه مو في حلم 
عائشة : ههههههههههه 
ام نواف : وش فيكم صاير شي ولا 
نواف : بمه قول يلها اني في الواقع اعيش مو في حلم 
عائشة : يمه قولي له حتى اان ف يالواقع اتعيش مو في حلم والحين يمه تامريني شي 
ام نواف : ما يامر عليك عدو

----------


## صمت الجروح

عائشة : سلمي على نواف مع السلامة 
ام نواف : يبلغ مع السلامة
نواف منصدم : ................
ام نواف : اتسلم عليك 
نواف : وينها يمه وين راحت 
ام نواف : اتسلم عليك راحت بعد وين 
نواف : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
أم نواف: الحمدلله والشكر 
نواف : يمه راحت حتى اني ما كلمتها كثير ااااااااااااه 

جلس نواف يتحسف على عمره وبعدها نام 
اما عائشة كانت فرحانة بنواف وتحمد ربها على انه رزقها زوج مثل نواف

.................................................. .................
بعد اسبوعين 
كانت منيرة جالسة مع عمر وهيبة 
هيبة : يمه وينه وليد من زمان عنه حتى انه ما ينزل كثثير
منيرة : ما عليك من اخوك خلوه بحاله 
عمر : وش تبين فيهم انتي خليهم ابعاد وليد وعبدالله ونورة وانتي بعد وش جلسك هنا بيننا 
هيبة : وش فيه يمه عمر مو هذا عمر الأول 
منيرة : مالك دخل انتي قومي شوفي ادروسك الأختبارات النهائية على الأبواب قومي ذاكري
هيبة : أحسن لي اقوم اظن وجلستي هنا ماهي من صالحي ولا اقول اروح لنورة احسن 
منيرة : يكون احسن 
قامت هيبة وراحت لأختها نورة فوق

خالد كان توه صاحي من النوم غسل وجهه ونزل تحت 
ولما مر من الموزع الي يؤدي للمجلس سمع همس بين اثنين وجلس ينصت اكثر

منيرة : سمعت وش بتسوي حط هالحشرات تحت مخدة جدتك الجوهرة بس حسك عينك حد يحس فيك 
عمر : ان شاء الله يمه بس متأكدة هذا بيخليها تستجن 
منيرة بتضرع : قول امين اني اشوف هالعيلة تتدمر وناخذ كل حلالهم 
عمر : امين بس يمه ليه وش تبين بالفلوس 
منيرة : مالك دخل بس بقول لك ابوي ما قصر مع جدك عبدالعزيز لكن في الأخير غشه وما اعطاه حقه وعطاه شي قليل من حقه ابوي كل عمره اشتغل معه واخر شي يسوي فيه كذا وان جاء اخر الشهر يقط علينا شي ما يسوى من الفلوس لكن ما راح انسى تكبرهم علينا وغرورهم وجا الوقت الي انتقم لأمي وابوي من المتكبرين لازم ادمرهم من اولهم لأخرهم 
عمر : واحنا يمه بدمرينا معهم 
منيرة : انتوا لا انتوا اعيالي مالكم دخل من يدمرون باخذكم وبنروح نعيش لحالنا 
عمر : ابوي معنا 
منيرة : لا يخسي ابوك يجي معنا راح ادمره حتى هو بس صبر هو اكثر واحد مغرور حتى انه عمي اجبر بالزواج مني مو هو الي يبيني كلهم مغرورين واولهم الجوهرة النجسة وشيماء هذي هي السبب ف يكل شي كلهم يحبونها كلهم يحبونها ويكرهونني بس هين راح اوريكم 
خالد ماهو امصدق الي يسمعه انصدم تجمد في مكانه حس انه في حلم 
خالد بخاطره : هذا انت ينفسك ما تغيرتي فكرتك تغيرتي لكن هذا انتي من يوم صغرك وانتي حقودة ما انسى يوم انك قطيتي القطوة الميتة عند امي وهي نايمة لم اكنا ببيت واحد كل هذا حقد بس وين بتروحين مني وين وين امي اكييد انتي تتعذبين وانا ما ادري اكييد هالنجسة سوت لك شي وعشان كذا طلعتي اكييد خواتي ما اسلموا منك حتى اعيالي ما اسلموا منك والله لأطلقك والله لأذبحك 

فتح خالد الباب بقوة منيرة خافت من شافت عيون خالد الحمراء وعمر كأنه ما يشوف حد كأنه ماهو في الحياة 
خالد : قول يلي مين بدمرين مرة ثانية قولي حسبي الله عليك انا الي لفيتك من بيتكم بعد ما قطوك ولا اهتموا فيك انا الي قزرت عمري كله وياك وفي سوء اخلاقك تفرقت مع اخوان يبسببك واجهت امور الله العليم فيها بسببك وبعد كل هذا تبين ادمرينا قولي مين تبي ادمرين قولي لا تخليني اتحسف علىالي بسويه قولي وخليني اتأكد مية بالمية 
منيرة بفخر وكبر : ايه ابي ادمركم كلتوا حلالنا وتكبرتوا علينا انتوا حشرات انتو اازبالة كلكم من ابوك لأمك لأخر فرد بعيلتكم حقيرين 
خالد يرفع ايده ويضربها كق خلاها تطيح على الأرض /: ماراح اتحسف على أي شي بقوله ولا راح اتحسف على أي فعل بسويه 

نورة وهيبة ينزلون ويشوفون امهمطايحة على الأرض وتسب ابوهم
نورة : يمة وش صاير 
منيرة : مالك دخل انتي قول الي تبي تقوله من زمان انا خلاص عفتك انت مالك مكان بقلي انتوا حقيرين هههههههههههه
خالد : انتي طالق طالق طالق
هيبة : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا (0ترمي روحها بين ارجول ابوها ) ) لا يبه عفية لا تطلق اميه ابوي لا امي تحبك ابوي قول انك ما طلقتها ابوي ((بدت هيبة تصيح ))
منيرة : هههههههههههههه أخيرا تحررت منك وانتي مالك دخل ما صدقت اتطلق منه خلوني اشوف نفسي خلاص مليت منكم كلكم 
خالد : قومي يا ملعونة قومي طلعي من بيتي ((ينهال خالد ضرب على منيرة وهو يصيح ))انا اتسوين فيني كذا انا اتعافيني منوا الي يبيك انتي قولي لي انتي ما لك حد في هالدنيا اخوك الي تتحامين فيه ما يبيك ويبي العويذة منك مين يبيك انتي بس قولي
مينرة : هدني هدني 
هيبة يبه هد امي يبه خلها 
ترمي هيبة روحها عند امها ونورة تمسك ابوها عن امها 
هيبة : ااااااااي يبه بس خلاص تعبت خلاص يبه 
انهارت هيبة عليهم وعلى طول شالها ابوها للمستشفى 
منيرة اطلعت ن البيت مع عمر الي وصلها للظهران راحت لبيت ولدها وليد بتعيش مع الجازي 

في المستشفى 

نورة تصيح مو قادرة تستحمل المصيبة امها مو معها ولا اختها ولا احد 
خالد يطلع من غرفة الدكتور والألم باين على وجهه 
نورة اتقرب من ابوها وخايفة من الي بتعرفه من ابوها 
نورة : يبه وش فيها اختي قول انها بخير قول ما فيها شي يبه تكلم ليه ساكت 
خالد يحضن نورة بصدره ويصيح : يا عمر ييا هيبة 
نورة تصيح : يبه قول لي وش في اختي وش صار لها ماراح اسامحكم كلكم ان صار لأختي شي ماراح اسامحكم ما راح اسامحكم 
خالد : وهو يمسك نورة بقوة : نورة اختك تعبانة كثير اختك قلبها ضعيف ........ والدكتور خايف ان قلبها يوقف نورة هيبة في الأنعاش خايفين انها تموت بسبب قلبها الصدمة موسهلة عليه انا السبب انا السبب 
نورة : لالالالالالالالالالا اختي ما فيها شي انت تكذب علي ليه ذا يمه ليه يبه سويتوا في هيبة كذا ميبن بيقى لي هنا امي وراحت وهيبة بتروح 
خالد يمسك نورة وتنهدر دموع : لا تقولين كذا هيبة بتقوم ما اقدر افقد حد منكم نورة جلسي مع اختك جلسي معها وبكلم انا عمامك 
نورة : يبه لاتروح عني خلك جنبي اخاف تروح مثل امي 
خالد يحب راس نورة : لا تخافين انا معكم 
ادخلت نورة عند هيبة ولقت حلواه الجهزة والوايرات امغطية جسمها 
نورة : لا يبه مو هيبة الي يصير لها كذا يمه وينك شوفي بنتك 
قربت نورة لهيبة وسمت عليها 
هيبة تفتح عيونها بخفيف : امممم اممممم
نورة : لا تعبين روحك حبيبتي 
هيبة تنهدر دمعتها : امممم اممممم
نورة تمسح دموع اختها : امي تبين امي
اتقفل هيبة عينها بأشارة نعم 
نورة : امي هنا بس مو قادرة تدخل تصيح برا 
هيبة تأشر براسها بالنفي: امممم
نورة : هيبة عفية بس ارتاحي الكل بيكون هان عشانك بس سكتي 
هيبة تنزل دموعها الي ما اتوقفت من ادخلت 
نورة : ربي يشافيك ربي يشافيك

غفت هيبة بعد ربع ساعة ونورة راحت اتكلم تليفون 
نورة : عمر وين امي 
عمر : خذيها 
منيرة : الوووووووو وش فيك
نورة : يمه هيبة تعبانة وينك تعالي شوفيها 
منيرة : انتي شوفيها انا خلاص طلعت من البيت بروح لولدي وليد بعيش عنده وانتي اهتمي لأخوانك 
نورة : يمه يمه لا لا تروحين هيبة تبي تشوفك رجعي يمه اختي قلبها يعورها اختي يمكن تموت يمه هيبة يمكن تموت وين قلبك تعالي شوفيها
منيرة : يمه بنتي عمر وقف وقف ...... لا انتي تكذبين علي تبيني ارجع عشن ابوك يطقني انتي معهم تحبينهم وتكرهيني كمل طريقك حبيبي ما عليك منهم ولا ترد عليهم 
سكرت منيرة الخط 
نورة : يمه يمه انتي مو امي انتي مخلوق ثاني 
نورة وهي جالس ة تصيح جاتها عمتها ليلى مع بناتها ريم ومنال 
منال تركض لنورة وتلمها : نورة وين هيبة وين اختي وينها قولي لي 
نورة تصيح : يمــــــه يمــــهيبة يمه بتموت وانتي تقولين اكذب عليك عمتي هيبة تعبانة حيل تبي اتوف امي وامي اطلعت من البيت عفية رجعوا امي رجعوها عشان هيبة بعدها خلوها تروح أي مكان 
ليلى : تصيح على حال نورة و تلمها : راح ترجع اوعدكبس انتي هدي سكتي حبيبتي منال روحي لبنت خالك شوفيها 
ريم تحبس ادموعها لازم حد يصبر امسكت ريم يد اختها وراحوا لغرفة هيبة

----------


## صمت الجروح

منال اتقرب لهيبة اشوي اشوي 
منال : هيبة .... هيبة قومي انا منال 
ريم ودموعها على خدها : منال خليها نايمة لا تصحينها 
منال : ريم قولي لي هيبة بتعيش صح ماهي رايحة قولي انها بتم معنا لا تروح مثل جمانة عفية لا تروح خليك هنا هيبة 
يدخل خالد عليهم ولما شافهم صارخ لعيهم ليه هم يصيحون جنب بنته 
اطلعوا البنات وهم يصيحون 
منال : يمه يمه هيبة ما رد علي يمه هيبة بتعيش صح 
ليلى تمسك بنتها وتواسيها : ايه بتعيش وبتكمولن دراستكم وبتتلاقون كل يوم بخليك تروحين لها كل يوم بس سكتي حبيبتي سكتي 
منال تمسح دموعها وتحاول اتوقف تنهداتها : خلاص بسكت 
تجمع الكل في المستشفى 
ولا في الظهران 
كان ابراهيم يستعد مع اهله عشان ينزلون 
ولا في بيت وليد 
كانت الجازي ووليد في الصالة جالسين كل واحد ساكت غير ان وليد جالس يطالع التلفزيون
يدق جرس الباب 
وليد : قومي ما تسمين ولا صمخة 
الجازي : تقوم كأنها خلاص ما هي امخيرة هي جسد بلا روح 
افتحت الجازي الباب 
وعلى طول ادخلت منيرة وهي تصيح 
الجازي : وش فيك عمتي وش صاير 
منيرة تلم الجازي : عمك طلقني الي ما يستحي طلقني وهيبة بالمستشفى تعبانة ما دريت وين اروح مالقيت غير ولدي اروح له 
وليد : جازي منوا على الباب 
منيرة اتقرب لوليد ودموعها بعينها : وليد ولدي شوف امك وش صار لها ابوك طقني وطلقني ابوك طلقني ابوك طلقني 
وليد تترد هالكلمة براسها الف مرة: وش طلقك مين قال 
عمر : الجازي ممكن ادخل 
الجازي : ايه ادخل بس بعد اشوي بدخل الغرفة اجيب شالي 
دخل عمر بعد اشوي والجازي تغطت عنه واجلسوا كلهم في الصالة يبون يعرفون وش السالفة 
منيرة : وهذي كل السلافة 
الوليد :ابو ييطلع منه كل هذا ابوي يطلقك بسبب انك ما رضيتي على هيبة لما طقتها جدتي جد ابوي ما يفهم ولا يقدر الأمور ...يمه وهيبة اتعبت لما طلقك صح 
منيرة فرحانة كأن السالفة عدت على وليد : أيه ما قدرت اروح لها بيمنعوني منها ابنيتي تعبانة قلبها روح لها وليد شوف وش فيها 
الوليد قام من مكانه وراح يلبس ملابسه بينزل للأحساء 
الجازي : وين بتروح 
الوليد : بروح أشوف اختي 
الجازي : دقيقة بجي معك 
الوليد : لا خليك هنا مع امي 
الجازي: بس 
الوليد يصارخ على الجازي: سمعتي وش قلت لك خلك هنا مثل الحمارة 
منيرة بخاطرها : وش صاير بينهم اكييد زهقت وليد وطينت عيشته حتى انتي يالجازي لازم تتدمرين وش صار لك وين جمالك وين كل هذا 
عمر : اصبر بروح معك 
وليد :قوم يله
منيرة : لا تبطون علموني وش صار لكم 
وليد : ان شاء الله
طلع وليد وطلع عمر معه وبقت منيرة والجازي 

.................................................. ...........
في المستشفى وصل ابراهيم مع اهله ووليد جاء بعدهم بعد نصف ساعة 

كان عبدالوهاب مع فيصل في زاوية وكانت لينة مع الجوهرة يصيحون ويوسف يواسي اخوه خالد 
ابراهيم : طمني يا اخوي كيف هبية الحين 
خالد رجال شامخ كان لكن هالشموخ مخدوش انخدش من منيرة كثيرة لكن ما ظن هالخدش الأخير مثل كذا كبير
ابراهيم : قو لا اله الا الله يا اخوي لا تضايق على عمرك بنتك بخير وعافية بس عليك بالدعاء لها ان ربي يقوم عثرتها وترجع لنا زي ما هي حبوبة وقمر وبعد الثنائي يرجعون مع بعض هيبة وسلطان شوفه هناك وش صاير له كأن روحه بتطلع ترا بنتك يحبها الكل ويخافون عليها وان شاء الله بتقوم بس اصبر وادعي لها 
خالد : بنتي ضاعت بسببي يا ابراهيم بسببي وبسبب امها حسبي الله عليها ما ارحمت بنتها ولا ارحمتني 
ابراهيم : وش وينها منيرة صصدق
خالد : خلاص منيرة ماضي ما احب اتذكره راحت الله لا يوفقها طلقتها 
ابرهيم منصدم : طلقتها طلقت منيرة 
الكل سمع كلمة طلقتها كأن صداها انتقل بسرعة وتلقتها الأذان بسرعة طلقها
شيماء : وين نورة وينها العنود وين نورة ابي اشوفها 
العنود : يمه هناك جالسة لحالها مو راضية حد يكلمها 
شيماء تتوجه لنورة الي كانت جالسة على الأرض ومتسندة على الجدار تصيح على حالهم الي صار لهم 
شيماءقربت من نورة كثير: نورة انا عمتك شيماء 
نورة ترفع وجهها لشيماء وكأنها تطلب منها انها تلمها 
تنزل شيماء لنورة وتمسح على راسها : يمه قومي اختك محتاجتك الحين اكثر من أي مخلوق امك مو هنا وانتي بمقام امك لا تفكرين بحد ثاني لا تفكرين الا بهيبة بس حتى بنفسك لا تفكرين والله ما تسوى لحظة فرح او قطرة دمعة لما نشوف هيبة قامت وارجعت مثل قبل 
نورة : يمه ابي اصير قوية انا انهد حيلي بعد الي ار لأبوي وامي واختي هيبة زادت الأمر سوء زيادة وامي وينها اليحن وينها راحت عننا ولا افتكرت ببنتها 
شيماء : امك اكييد تحس فيكم بس الصدمة قوية عليها مو قادرة تستحملها 
نورة : ما اظن انها اتفكر مثلك لو كذا اتفكر راح اعذرها لكنها اتفكر اني اكذب عليها وراح للظهران عند وليد وهي هناك الحين جالسة ما تحس هالأنسانة ولا تشعر ان مو لنفسها عايشة بس لنا كلنا لازم تعيش امي خلاص شي ماضي وانتهى اختي اهم شي الحين هيبة وديني لها ابي اشوفها ابي اشوف اختي 

اسندت شيماء نورة وودتها لغرفة هيبة 
في البداية خالد منعهم لكن نورة اصرت ووافق خالد 
ادخلت نورة وشيماء على هيبة لقوا وليد وعمر جنبها 
نورة : وليد اخوي شفت هيبة وش صار فيها 
وليد يمسح دمعه اغلطت انها جات عند وليد لكنه مسحها : ايه شفتها نورة جلسي جنبها مو قادر استحمل 
عمر لا بس نظارته السوداء وبصوت حزين: خذني معك يا اخوي مو قار اجلس واشوف هيبة كذا اخر مرة كلمتها نهرتها وقلت لها طلعي فوق لا تجلسين جنبي احس اني انا السبب اني رقيتها فوق خذني معك مو قادر
طلع عمر والوليد من الغرفة 
وبقت نورة وشيماء
شيماء : نورة اقري عليها سورة الفاتحة 7 مرات وانفثي عليها بهوا من فمك 
نورة : ان شاء الله 
تحط نورة ايدها على راس هيبة وتقرا عليها الفاتحة 
شيماء : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله رب العالمين الرحمان الرحيم مالك يوم الدين اياك نعبد واياك نستعين اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين امين 
كررت السورة سبع مرات ومن ثم انفثت عليها 

كان فيه واحد جاي بسرعة وقف سيارته قدام بوابة المستشفى ونزل بسرعة وقف عند الأستقبال كان يبيك ومتألم على الي صار لأخته : هيبة خالد الحمد وينها اليوم داخله
الي في الأستقبال : في العناية المركزة روح يمين وامش سيدة وبتشوف الباب قدامك 
راح عبدالله بسرعة للعناية المركزة 
فتح الباب بقوة الكل كان مندهش او منصدم لقوة فتحت الباب 
عبدالله بصوت عالي : وين هيبة أختي وينها قولوا لي وينها 
الوليد يروح لأخوه ويسنده بأيده /: راح اوديك لها بس اوعدني انك ما تزعجها 
عبدالله : أوعدك بس وين غرفتها
الوليد ياخذ أخوه ويوديه للغرفة 
دخل عبدالله وشاف نورة وشيماء جنب هيبة 
نورة وشيماء يقومون متفاجئين 
نورة تنهدر ادموعها من جديد وتحضن أخوها الي ما قدر يستحمل منظر أخته وطاح على الأرض 
عبدالله : نورة وش فيها اختي ليه كذا هي مين سوا فيها كذا 
نورة : بس يا اخوي لا تعور قلبي كثر ما هو متعور اسكت هيبة ان شاء الله بتقوم وهي بخير بس ادعي لها 
عبدالله يمسح ادموعه : نورة اهي اتكلمكم صح يعني ماهي في غيبوبة 
نورة : ما احد كلمها غيري وكانت تسأل عن ... عن 
عبدالله : قولي مين وش تبي اختي كان لبيتي طلبها 
نورة : ما اقدر البي طلبها لأن طلبها مو هنا طلبها في الظهران 
شيماء : نورة خلاص كافي قوموا عند اختكم اكييد هي تبيكم حولها 
قام عبدالله جنب اختها وحبها في راسها 
هيبة كانت تحس بالي حولها لدرجة انها تبي تتكلم لكن تعبانة مو قادرة لكن من اسمعت صوت عبدالله تحملت على روحها وافتحت عينها 
عبدالله كان امسكر عينها وجالس يدعي لها ويصيح 
ترفع هيبة ايدها وتمسح دمعته من خده 
عبدالله يفتح عينه مو امصدق : هيبة انتي تقدرين تشعرين فينا صح 
هيبة بصوت متقطع : ل ليه ... ليه ابت..
عبدالله : لا تتكلمين لا تعبين روحك 
هيبة تبتسم ابتسامة ملائكية : ليه ابتعدت عننا

----------


## صمت الجروح

عبدالله حس بتأنيب الضمير وبخاطره : كنت اناني بأبتعادي ما فكرت الا بروحي ما فككرت ان فيه خوات لي يحتاجوني لكن امي هيالسبب ماراح اسامحك يمه لو صار لأختي شي...... وين اخواني ليه جالسين برا لازم هيبةتحس ان حنا كلنا حواليها لازم
عبدالله يحط ايده على راسها : حبيبتي دقيقة بروحوبجي بس دقيقة
هيبة : لا خلك هنا
طلع عبدالله واجلست نورة اتواسي هيبة راحعبدالله لأخوانه عمر والوليد برا
عبدالله : وليد عمر تعالوا ابوي تعال ممكن
جاء عمر ووليد وخالد وادخلوا للغرفة تغطت شيماء
عبدالله : هيبة هذا ااحناهنا كلنا جنبك تقوي وردي مثل الأول
هيبة أطالعهم وتحدر دمعه من عينها : من زمانما شفتكم متجمعين من زمان ما شفت وليد بيننا وعبدالله لا تهدوني يبه لا تتركون بعضخلكم مثل كذا
خالد : هيبة اطمئني كلنا حواليك بس انتي لا تعبين روحك
هيبة : نورة باقي امي وينها
نورة : ...............
خالد : .................
شيماء بخاطرها تقول لازم اتصرف
شيماء : حبيبتي امك مااقدرت تستحمل شافتك وراحت للبيت وداها ولدي عبدالرحمن لبيتكم
هيبة : عمتي انتيطيبة ما تقدرين تكذبين امي مو هنا قولوا لي تراين اقدر استحمل او ادري انها ما تهتم
وليد عصب : وش تقولين انتي امي ما تهتم لك امي...
خالد : وليد وش تقول اسكت
وليد : ان شاء الله ...حبيبتي هيبة وش تحسين الحين احسن من الأول ولا
هيبة : الحمدلله من شفتكم تحسنت كثير
نورة من الفرح : الحمدلله عساني ما افقدك ان شاءالله
هيبة : يبه أبي ماي ريقي ناشف
خالد : بس ماي تبين صبري
راح خالدويجيب لبنته ماي
نورة : يبه عطني اياه اشربها
خالد : لا انا الي بشربهاالماي وخري اشوي بس
نورة تحس بارتياح : ان شاء الله
خالد : يالله يا قمربشربك الحين قومي ((عدل خالد هيبة وشربها الماي ))
هيبة : الحمدلله
خالد :هني وعافية
طلع وليد برا الغرفة يطمن الجماعة ان هيبة صحت وهي بخير الحين احسنمن الأول
وليد وكأنه يبي يتشفى من الجوهرة : اجديدة هيبة صحت والحين هي بخير
الجوهرة : الحمدلله الحمدلله بدخل اشوفها
وليد : لا اجديدة مليانة الغرفةلين يطلعون دخلوا
الجوهرة : زين ما قلت
منال : يمه هيبة بخير هيبة ارجعتزينة
راحت منال لأخوها سلطان الي كان بعيد عنهم
منال : سلطان سلطان هيبةتحسنت قامت والحين هي تتكلم
سلطان يرفع راسه
منال من الخوف على اخوها : وشفيك عبدالله ليه اعيونك حمر ليه تصيح مثل كذا
سلطان : منال هيبة بخير متأكدةهيبة يعني مافيها شي ماهي ميتة صح
منال بأنزعاج من كلمة الموت : فال الله ولافالك
سلطان : نقدر نشوفها
منال : ايه بس مو الحين ..الحين اخوانها كلهمحولها
سلطان : زين اجل روحي انتي
منال: لا اول شي قوم غشل وجهك كيف بتشوفهيبة وانت كذا
سلطان : ان شاء الله بغسل وجهي بس روحي انتي اشوي
منال : بروحخلاص
راحت منال واتركت اخوها سلطان لوحده
سلطان بخاطره : الحمدلله ما كنتمتخيل الحياة من دونك مع مين بلعب ولا مع مين بتغشمر ولا اسوي مسرحيات مافيه غيركمتعود عليك انتي وفي الأخير تطيحين ماراح اسامحك لو صار لك شي ماراح اسامحك بس قوميوشوفي وش بسوي فيك راح العب عليك وراح اعذبك مثل ما عذبتيني وانواع الخوف بسوي لكمن اقنعة الا مواقف رعب ((ضحك سلطان كأنه يتخيل كل موقف وهيبة مرعوبة منه )) لاخلاص بشوف خاطرك وما راح ارضى حد يزعلك

بعد ما قامت هيبة وصارت احسن منالأول الكل تطمن والكل شافها وجلس جنبها في الأخير الكل راح بيته وجلس خالد جنبها
نورة نامت عند بيت عمها يوسف وعمر مع اخوانه في بيتهم ناموا
في الظهرانكانت منيرة مع الجازي في الصالة يتكلمون ويسولفون
منيرة بمكر : ها يا ابنيتي وشاخبار الحمال ماراح يشرف لنا اوليد جديد ولا ابنية
الجازي العرق يصب من جبينها : لا يا عمتي إلى الحين ما فيه شي
منيرة : كيف ما فيه شي كم لكم متزوجين
الجازي: لنا فترة بس ما صار حمال للحين
منيرة : وشو مو كيفك الأمر هذا ابياصير جدة ابي اشوف ولد ولدي وما ابيها ابنية ابيه ولد بعد
الجازي: قلت لك ماصار شي لسه وهذا مو بأيدي بأيد الله
منيرة : وش فيك عصبتي انا ما قلت شي
الجازي : لا عصبت ولا شي اساسا ما اقدر اعصب
منيرة : احس فيه شي صاير
الجازي: لا صاير شي ولا شي بس انتي ريحي روحك وقومي نامي انا بنام تامرين شي
منيرة : لا تسلمين
الجازي : هنا افراشك وبطانيتك
منيرة : ايه شفتهم
راحت الجازي تنام ومنيرة نامت ايضا
.................................................. ........
في اليومالتالي
صحت هيبة وصبحت بوجه ابوها
هيبة : صباح الخير يبه
خالد : صبحكالله بالنور وتسابيح الرحمن
هيبة : ااااااااه وش كثر نمت انا
تتعدل هيبة فيجلستها
خالد : لا جلسي مثل ما انتي
هيبة : لا يبه تعبت من الجلسة
خالد : لا لازم ترتاحين وش اتفكرينا جماد ما نحس ما نبيك تتعورين من جديد
هيبة : يبهانت تعرف ليه صرت كذا وعشان كذا لا تسووون كذا مرة ثانية
خالد : بس هذا تامرينامر والحين جلسي وبجيب لك فطورك بعد اشوي
هيبة : يبه امي بتردها صح
خالد : حبيبتي لا تتكلمين في هالموضوع لأنه ماضي خلاص
هيبة : وان قلت لك عشاني
خالد : راح افكر بس انتي ارتاحي بس تذكري ان امك ما جات لك هنا ولا فكرت انها تجي
هيبة : ...........................
خالد : امك اغلطت علينا كلنا وياليتهااغلطت بس علينا لا اغلطت على ابوي وامي ومهما صار امي وابوي فوق الكل عشان كذاماراح اردها خليها تتأدب بالفراق وان شفت انها اتعظت يمكن ارجعها الحين وش جيبهالسالفة لنا ولا تبين تتدلعين بس
هيبة : ما يحق لي ادلع
خالد : لك حقين بعد
راح خالد يجيب اكل لبنته واكلها بيده الفطور اجسوا اشوي الا الكل جا لهم منجديد واجلسو جنب هيبة ووانسوها وشجعوها انها تستعيد قوتها وتقوم
في الخارج شافخالد اخوه يوسف مع سارة وقمر
يوسف : ها يا اخوي بشر كيف هيبة
خالد:: الحمدلله هيبة احسن بكثير وراح تطلع من المستشفى لكن بتأخذ فترة راحة لمدة يومينزيادة
يوسف تهلل وجهه وكأن هيبة بنته : الحمدلله الحمدلله

.................................................. .................

في الظهران كانت منيرة توها صاحية من النوم وتبي تبلريقها بشي تشربه وراحت للمطبخ وقبل لا تدخل اسمعت الجازي اتكلم تليفون
الجازي: يمه وش اسوي ه تسأليني متى بتحملين ومتى بتجيبين اولدي تعبت وش اسوي خايفة تدري انيما اقدر اجيب اعيال والعيب فيني قولي لي وش اسوي
شيماء: عادي قولي لها انك ماتقدرين اتجيبين اعيال ليه خايفة انتي وش بيصير لك قولي للعالم كله تبين اقول لهم
الجازي : لا لا لا لا تقولين شي ما ابي حد يعرف خليني انا احل هالمشكلة بنفسي
منيرة حاطه ايدها على فمها من الدهشة وبخاطرها : تحرميني من النسل تحرميني منلقب جدة جد انكم ما تستحون حتى في هذي بتاخذونها مني حتى في هذي لكن هين هين ماراحتشوفين غي رالي يسرك تكذبين علي انا مالقيتي غيري
انفتح الباب اشوي انتبهتالجازي وقالت لشيماء مع السلامة خافت ان منيرة اسمعتها
منيرة : السلام عليكم
الجازي متلخبطة ما تدري وش اتسوي : وعليكم السلام ماشاء الله صاحية بدري عميتمن متى انتي هنا
منيرة : امممممم من فترة اقصد تني صاحية قلت خلني اشرب ماي وينمايكم

----------


## صمت الجروح

الجازي: كاهوا قدامك 
منيرة : صبي لي كاس
الجازي : ان شاء الله 
صبت الجازي لمنيرة كاس ماي 
الجازي: تفضلي عمتي روحي للصالة وانا بجيب الفطور نفطر مع بعض
منيرة تبتسم ابتسامة الخبثاء: ان شاء الله لا تصيفين واتفكرين كثير
الجازي بخاطرها : لايكون اسمعت وش بسوي ان اسمعت انا ما قدرت على وليد بقدر على امه 

جهزت الجازي الفطور وراحت للصالة عشان تاكلها هي ومنيرة 

وهم ياكلون منيرة كانت تبتسم 
منيرة : الجازي متى بيشرف حفيدي قلتي 
الجازي: قريب ان شاء الله والعلم عند الرحمن 
منيرة : متى قلتي 
الجازي: العلم....ااااااااااااااااي حار ااااااااااااااااي
صبت منيرة الشاي على ايد الجازي 
والجازي طاحت على الأرض تصيح وخايفة من منيرة 
الجازي تترجا : لالالالالالالالالالالا لا تصبين بس خلاص 
منيرة: تكذبين علي تقولين ما حصل نصيب وانتي اساسا عقيم انا تكذبين علي منوا انتي ومنوا انتي تحرميني من الخلف والحفيد 
الجازي امغطي شعرها على وجها وجالسة تصيح وتهف على ايدها بعد ما انحرقت بسبب الشاي
منيرة : راح اوريك والله ما اخليك كذا اتسوين فيني انا تكذبين علي وتستعيني بشيماء بعد جد انتوا حقيرين 
الجازي ما اقدرت تستحمل واصرخت بوجه منيرة : انتي الحقيرة ما غيرك انتي السوسة خافي ربك هذا مو مني من ربي العقم 
منيرة : وتسبيني بعد راح اوريك 
تقوم منيرة وتمسك شعر الجازي وتمشعها وتدوس علىايدها المحروقة برجلها والجازي تتضرع وتصيح لكن لا حياة لممن تنادي مين بينجد الجازي 
.................................................. ....
في المستشفى 

وليد للتو طالع من اخته سلم عليها وودعها بيروح للظهران 
عمر : وليد اجي معك
وليد : ليه تجي معي
عمر : ما ادري بس امي هناك معك 
وليد : لا انت اجلس هنا وراك دراستك واختباراتك شد حيلك وامي خلها هناك لين تهدأ الأوضاع وراح يرجع كل شي مثل ما كان 

عمر : وانا بجلس جنب مين 
عبدالله: عمر بجلس معك ماني رايح خلاص اساسا خلصنا تطبيق والسبت اخر يوم وعندي اجازة بجلس جنبكم فيها 
عمر : الحمدلله فيه حد معي

وفي هذي الأثناء كانت ليلى توها جاية مع ريم وسلطان وحمدان 

ليلى : السلام عليكم طمنوني كيف هيبة 
وليد : الحمدلله بخير الحين 
سلموا الشباب على عمتهم 
عمر : كيف حالك عمتي 
ليلى : بخير 
عمركان يطالع ريم ويبي منها شي تشوفه بعينه 
لكن ريم ما اعطته وجه وكأن لسان حالها يقول خلاص ماني مثل الي اتفكر انت تغيرت وانا هم تغيرت 
مشت ليلى من عند الشباب وادخلت على هيبة 
لكن عمر حس بقلبها انفطر وانسلب منه بسبب ريم 
عمر انشحب لون وجه ونزل راسه وراح لبيتهم وجلس بالحديقة يشم الهواء
.................................................. ..................


عند العصر كان وليد توه اموقف سيارته قدام عمارتهم 

الجازي : خلاص كافي ذبحتوني انتي وولدك كافي ما في قلوبكم رحمه 
منيرة : اقل شي انسويه فيكم انتوا وعيلتك انتوا حشرات ما تستاهلون الحياة 
الجازي: مو انتي ربي عشان تقولين كذا 
منيرة : ولك اللسان تتكلمين فيه شوزفي وش بيجيك 
تمسك منيرة الوايرات لتلفزيون وتضرب فيها الجازي الي مالها غير انها اتصارخ 

دخا لوليد على مشهد ان الجازي ماسكة الوايرات الي اسحيتها من منيرة بصعوبة لكن هالموقف صار ضدها مو معها 

الجازي اجلست تصيح من الألم وتتضرع بوليد وتزجف جهته امسكت برجله : وليد ارحمني طلقني طلقني امك اذبحتني من الطق ما اقدر استحمل خلاص وش تبون فيني انا خلاص انتهيت انا مت انا جثة هامدة خلني احافظ عليها تبي افلوس ابوي يعطيك بس طلقني
منيرة لما شافت ولدها بيضعف ارتفع صوتها واجلست تصيح وتولول عفست شعرها بسرعه : وليد لا تصدقها هذي مو انسان هذي حيوان شوف وش سوت في امك شوف كيف السبتني بالواير شوف الواير عندها وليد امك انهانت في بيتك 
اقول لها قولي الحمدلله على عدم انجابك للعيال تقول لي السبب انت مو هي اقول لها لا تكذبين عصبت وطقتني وليد انت جد ما اتجيب اعيال وليد جاوبي كذبها صح هي كذابة 

وليد يطالع عيون الجازي وف يلحظة عصب ويركل وجه الجازي برجله اصقعت الجازي بالجدار واجلست تهذي وطلع الدم من اسنانها 
منيرة : زين ما سويت فيها تستاهل الي يجيها 
الجازي : يمــــــــه يمــــــه يمـــــه
وليد : ان رفعتي صوتكعلى امي شوفي وش بيجيك مو تطقينها لا ارفعي صوتك وشوفي وش بيجيك انتي خادمة هنا لها سمعتي انتي خادمة نومتك في المطبخ كفوك المطبخ ولاتليفون خلاص ممنوع والجوال مسحوب منك وبعد هذا قول يلي مين راح يدافع عنك 
الجازي: لالالالالالالا طلقني ما ابيك عفتك ما ابيك 
دخل وليد غرفته ومنيرة كملت طق في الجزاي
وليد في غرفته يضحك : هههههههههههه تستاهلين عشان تعرفين مين هو العقيم هههههههههه خلني ادخل الحمام احسن لي

.................................................. .........................

في امريكا بعد اسبوعين من خروج هيبة من المستشفى 

خليل: معاذ مالي دخل فيك لازم اتذاكر زين ما بقى شي على الأختبارات 
معاذ : والله جالس احاول بس تعرف روز ماخذه وقتي كله 
خليل: يعني روز هي السبب قسم بالله ان ما تعدلت لأقول لها انك تتعذر فيها 
معاذ : لا طالبك ماني ناقص
خليل : اجل خلنا نبدأ انذاكر وهي وش امسويه اتذكر ولا لا 
معاذ: ليتني مثلها تدري انا الي اخرب عليها مذاكرتها اتلاقيني اطلب منها طلبات وتقوم هي ما اتقصر وتلبي طلبي
خليل : والنعم فيها طالعه علي
معاذ: وانت صادق لازم اذاكر الفصل هذا اخر فصل لازم اشد حيلي مو معقولة تعب السنين يروح هدر 
بدوا الشباب يذاكرون للأختبارات النهائية الي ما بقى لها الا شهرين

..........................................
تمر الأيام سريعة على ناس وتمر الأيام دهور وقرون على ناس 
حنين والجازي يتعذبون يوميا من الوليد 
وفوق هذا الجازي تتعذب مرتين او ثلاث او اربع 
تتعذب من وليد 
تتعذب من منيرة 
تتعذب لكون عندها ظهر لكن تخاف تستند عليه 
تتعذب من العقم والامه النفسية 
الجازي على مر الوقت نست انها انسانة نست انها ضمن العالم البشري 
ما درت انها عايشة للحين 
تظن انها ماتت من زمان 
بعد شهر من الأن 
منيرة : وليد شوف هالخايسة وش اتسوي 
وليد : يمه ما عليك منها لا تفكرين فيها ماهي كفوا اتفكرين فيها 
منيرة : روح يمه قول لها اتنشر ملابسي وتمسح الأرض لمطبخ الريحة هناك خايسة من ريحة جسمها 
وليد : يمه الحين لو جاء احد من اهلي وقال يبي يشوفها وش السواه 
منيرة : ما عليك من حد هي اول وحدة بتقوم وبتتزين لهم هي غبية تدري خايفة ان اهلها يدرون ان هي عقيم وش فيها لو هي عقيم عاددي تعترف بس خلها على تفميرها خلنا نذلهم 
وليد : كيف عادي تعترف عادي ان الشخص يكون عقيم 
منيرة : كبنت ولا ولد هذا قدر الله بس الولد مصيبة يكون عقيم مصيبة انت ليه تشغل بالك بهذي السسوالف راح ازوجك اميرة من اميرات الجمال والجازي هذي انساها طلقها بس مو الحين بعدين 
وليد : بس كافي كافي ما اقدر اتحمل 
منيرة : هووو وش قلت انا ما قلت شي
وليد : مو لازم تقولين انا طالع 
منيرة : وين بتروح 
وليد : بطلع مالك دخل

----------


## صمت الجروح

منيرة : ان اامك تقول لي كذا 
وليد : ما بقى لأحد في هالدنيا احد 
منيرة : وعمى هالكلام اموجه لي 
وليد : الي على راسه ريشة يتحسسها 
طلع وليد واثناء خروجه مر المطبخ يشرب ماي لقى الجازي منسدحة على الأرض 
وليد : عافت نفسي الماي وعافت كل شي وش سويت انا بدنيتي عشان اشوف هالمناظر تففففففففف عليك 
الجازي لا حياة لمن تنادي نست انها انسانة 

طلع وليد ومنيرة كملت عملها اليومي مع الجازي بأوامرها وضربها ورش الماي البارد عليها 

...............................................
بعد نصف ساعة 
وليد يدخل شقته الثانية 
وكانت حنين نايمة لازالت 

حط الأغراض الي شراها في الثلاجة 
ومن ثم راح لها في الغرفة 

وليد : حنين انتي نايمة 
حنين : ...............
وليد : حنين حبيبتي قومي 
حنين : منوا حبيبتك انا 
وليد : اجل مين 
حنين : ههههههههه هذا من قبل خمس سنين انا حبيبتك لكن الحين لا ماني حبيبتك انا عدوتك انا اكرهك تعرف شو معنى اكرهك 
وليد : وش تبون انتوا مني مافيه مكان ااروح له الا تبوني ازهق ويزيد همي 
حنين : مناي اشوف يومك قبل يومي مناي اشوفك على نعشك مشيول انت مافيك ذرة رحمة ما ادر يزوجتك الي قبل كيف صابرة معك اكييد قاص عليها اكييد قايل لها انك ما فيك أي عيب والعيب هو فيها 
اكييد مو بعيدة عن الي هو مثلك 
وليد : لا زوجتي عايشة احسن منك تدرين ودك تشوفين كيف انعيشها
حنين : أ:ييد احسن مني لأنها من عايلتك وانا من الشارع لكن لازم ادمر حياتك واخلي زوجتك تدري انك انت العقيم يالعقيم مو هي 
وليد : اتقي شر الحليم إذا غضب
حنين : وش بتسوي بتضربني انا انتظر تضربني صارت وجبات لي كل يوم الغداء والفطور والعشاء اضرب يالقيم وين بتروح عن عقاب ربي اضرب وين بتروح من الدين ال يبيصير عليك لازم يجي لك يوم لا تفكر انك رجال انت مو رجال وعارف معنى كلامي عدل
وليد : خلاص دام جايني اليوم جايني لا زم اخذ حقي كامل وقبل لا اضربك لي حقوق زوجية لازم اخذها 
حنين : ان لمست جسمي راح تشوف شي عمرك ما شفته 
وليد : وريني ش بتسوين ههههههههههههه انا قد التحدي 
حنين تطلب النجدة من أي حد لكن عمك اصمخ وف يالأخير وفي الختام قام وليد وهو عاجز عرف انه مو رجال عرف انه ماله أي قيمة 
وليد : الرجال افعال وانتي تستاهلين فعلي 
رفع يده وبدأ يضرب فيها 
حنين : اااي اااااااي كافي عذاب كافي ذبحتني 
وليد : كفوك يالقردة انتوا اقرود كلكم 

.....................................


جات الأختبارات والكل يختبر وشاد حيله 
العنود كانت على اتصال كل ساعة بياسمين يستذكرون مع بعض ادروسهم واي خطأ او أي وحدة ما تفهم شي تتصل بالثانية 

ياسمين : العنود خلاص زهقت هذا ثاني اسبوع ومابقى غير يومين بس مليت تعبت الملعومات كلها بتفجر راسي
العنود : خلاص هنات حبيبتي ما بقى شي خلينا نشد حيلنا اشوي ومادة بكرا سهلة يعني خلينا انذاكر اشوي ونبذل كل وسعنا في المذاكرة 
ياسمين : لالالالالالالالالالالا ما اقدر كافي مذاكرة حنين ما اشتقتي لناصر وهاجر 
العنود : سكتي حبيبتي والله قلبي يعورني كل ما اتذكرهم احنا دخلنا فصل الشتاء واكييد اهم متعذبين بالبرد ودي اروح لهم لكن هانت ما بقى غير يومين ياسمين بنروح لهم اول يوم من الأجازة صح 
ياسمين : أكييد بس خلينا انخلص حمستيني ابي اخلص واروح لنصوري 
العنود : اجل كيف احل هذي المسئلة صعبة علي رقم 4 في صفحة 45
ياسمين : دقيقة .........عاد هذي سهلة بس فكري فيها زين شوفي القوة وش نستفيد منها هنا وعامل الجاذبية الأرضية 
العنود : صح عليك لقيتها 
ياسمين : انا الي علمتك لي 4 وانتي 3 
العنود : لالالالالالالالالالا انا الي حليتها انتي ما علمتيني 


كملوا البنات مذاكرة 
وفي بيت فيصل كانت لينة اتذاكر برغم انها مو قادرة تتأقلم مع حجم بطنها كثير 
فيصل يدخل عيها وبيده عصير برتقال ومعجنات 
فيصل : وش اخبار حبيبتي وش اخبار ولدي 
لينة : ازعجني ولدك و قادرة اذاكر ما اعرف ارتاح ودي ارتاح مو قادرة مرة اجلس على ظهري مرا اجلس على الكرسي الف مرة غيرت طريقة جلستي ..... الله هذا لي 
فيصل : فيه غيرك يستاهل اتعب له 
لينة : قرب حبيبي اشوي 
فيصل : وش فيك 
لينة : قرب ومالك شغل عطني خدك 
قرب فيصل واعطى لينة خده 
لينة تطبع قبلة بخد زوجها شكر له على تعبه معها 
لينة : ااموووه م قصرت تعبت كثير
فيصل : متأكدة من هذا اجل بروح اسوي لك الغداء والعشاء وكل شي ان كان المقابل اكبر من هذا 
لينة : لا تصير طماع عااااد 
فيصل : مو عيب اصير طماع بنور الدنيا 
لينة : تدري انك اخرتني عن المذاكرة ابي اذكر ممكن 
فيصل : وجع مافيه أي اسلوب 
لينة : حبيتك وبغيتك تفهم اني ابي اختلي بروحي اذاكر 
فيصل : وين اروح انا الحين 
لينة : روح لأختك الهنوف شكلك من زمان ما شفتها 
فيصل : وانتي صادقة خليني اروح لهنوف ابرك اشوي اقلها هي امخلصة من زمان دراسة 
لينة : في امان الله حبيبي ودعتك الرحمن 
فيصل : الي يقول ما صدقت على الله انها تتخلص مني
لينة تبتسم لزوجها 
فيصل : انا وش ذابحني فيك وامصبرني غير هذا ((يأشر على قلبه ))
لينة : يسلم لي قليبك 
فيصل : بجلس اجل هنا جنبك 
لينة : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا روح قوم يالله قوم ابي اذاكر 
فيصل : انزين انزين بروح بس اوريك بعد الأختبارات ماراح اخليك يوم 
لينة : ...............
فيصل : قولي شي
لينة : ................
فيصل : هين اوريك
طلع فيصل وراح لبيت ابوه 
ممكن هناك يلقى حد يتكلم وياه 
بعد يومين كانت الجامعات والكليات خلصت اختباراتها 

عبدالرحمن : أخيرا أخيرا انتهينا يعقوب مو امصدق انتهينا وما بقى غير التطبيق وبعدها فصل واحد ونطلع من هالجامعة 

يعقوب : قول الحمدلله 
عبدالرحمن : الحمدلله الحمدلله الف الحمدلله وين بتروح الحين 
يعقوب : ودي امر على اختي الجازي من زمان ما شفتها
عبدالرحمن : أجي معك ولا بتروح لحالك 
يعقوب : لا بروح لحالي لأن عندي بعد مشوار بعد ما اطلع من اختي المهم بتروحون للأحساء ولا بتجلسون 
عبدالرحمن : عارف انت الأوضاع تغيرت النفوس مو مثل اول 
يعقوب : لا تقول كذا كل شي راح يرجع مثل قبل واحس هذا بيصير لما يرجع خليل 
عبدالرحمن : يسمع منك ربي
يعقوب : مع السلامة 
عبدالرحمن : مع السلامة 

.......................
راح يعقوب لأخته الجازي 
وعبدالرحمن راح لبيتهم

----------


## صمت الجروح

في الطريق اتصل يعقوب على شقة الجازي لأن جوال الجازي مغل ولا قدر يتصل عليه لذا اتصل على الشقة ردت عليه منيرة 

منيرة : الووو مين 
يعقوب بخاطره : وعمى انتي لا زلتي هنا 
يعقوب : السلام عليكم كيف حالك عمتي 
منيرة من دون نفس : وعليكم السلام هلا يعقوب كيف حالك 
يعقوب : بخير ابشرك عمتي الجازي جنبك 
منيرة : ايه دقيقة اعطيك اياها 
راحت منيرة للجازي الي كانت اتنظف الحمام 
منيرة : قومي شوفي اخوك يكلم واياني اياك تقولين له شي
الجازي : ان شاء الله 
قامت الجازي وراحت اتلكم التليفون 
الجازي : السلام عليكم
يعقوب : وعليكم السلام هلا بهالصوت هلا بأختي الغالية ادري زعلانة مني من زمان ما كلمتك ولا زرتك بس عذرين يالأختبارات والمذاكرة ماخذه كل وقتي
الجازي بثقل تتكلم : لا عادي وش دعوة اهم شي مذاكرتك 
يعقوب : الجازي وش فيك احس انك مو طبيعية 
الجازي :لا مافيني شي وينك انت 
يعقوب : هذا انا بالطريق جايك فتحي الباب وزهبي الأكل جيعان
الجازي: حياك الله البيت بيتك واحنا خدامينك 
يعقوب : حشا مانتي خادمة لأحد انتي سيدة على الكل
الجازي بخاطرها : ليتك تشوف وش صار لي ليتك بس

الجازي: المهم انتظرك لا تصيف 
يعقوب : مسافة الطريق
سكرت الجازي السماعة 
وانهالت عليها منيرة بالأسئلة الي ما جاوبتها الجازي وراحت تعدل روحها وتلبس ملابسها لأخوها ما ودها يجي يشوفها كذا 
عند المراية الجازي تشوف بشرتها وتتحسسها 
الجازي بخاطرها : هذا اخرتها كذا بشرتي تصير كاني شايبة هذا اخرتها انظف حمامات والمطبخ انام فيه هذا اخرتها اهلي ما يدرون عني ويفكرون انهم حطوني في ايدي امينة هذا اخرتها ربي لك الحمد ربي انت العالم بالحال وانت الي لك الشكوى مو لغيرك 

بعد ربع ساعة جا يعقوب ودلخته منيرة وجلس معها سوالف حتى اطلعت الجازي من غرفتها الي كانت تسمى غرفتها 
يعقوب قام مستغرب : الجازي وش فيك ليه كذا ضاعفة وليه هالسواد في خدودك قول يلي وش فيك 
منيرة خافت وحست ان الأمر يسلتزم وجود وليد استأذنت منهم وراحت تتصل على وليد الي ما انتظر دقيقة وجاء على طول
الجازي: مافيني شي يا اخوي والله انا بخير وعافية 
يعقوب : ما اصدق وين وليد لازم يقول لي وش صاير 
بعد خمس دقايق جا وليد طاير وقف سيارته ورقى لشقته مستعجل
فتح الباب وهو جالس يلهث 
وليد : جازي جيبي لي ماي بسرعة مو قادر تعبت 
قامت الجازي تجيب ماي لوليد ويعقوب راح له يسلم 
يعقوب: وش فيك ولد عمي وش صاير ليه جاي كذا مسرع 
وليد : لا بس كنت اسوي رياضة ابي اشوف كيف سرعتي يالدرج 
يعقوب: رياضة زين اجل كيف سرعتك لقيتها 
وليد : لا الحمدلله سريع طلعت انا 
يعقوب بخاطره : أقص ايدي ان ما كان لمنيرة خيط بالموضوع اكييد ازهمت عليك وما تبون اعرف شي عن اختي .... مصيبة كيف اعرف وش صاير 

جلس يعقوب مع اخته ووليد وبالفعل ما قدر يكلم اخته أي كلمة بعد نصف ساعة طلع وراح لبيت هاجر من زمان ما راح لهم 

يطق الباب على بيت هاجر 
ناصر : منوا على الباب 
يعقوب : انا يعقوب ما عرفتني 
ناصر يفتح الباب ويطير على يعقوب يحضنه : السلام عليكم 
يعقوب مع ابتسامة تشق الحلق: وعليكم السلام كيف حال البطل 
ناصر : بخير والحمدلله نجحت وين حلاوات النجاح 
يعقوب : امممممممم ما قلت لي انك نجحت بس اوعدك من اخلص اشغالي هنا راح اوديك للملاهي 
ناصر يحب خد يعقوب : شكرا يا احلى عم بالدنيا 
يعقوب : وين عمتي هاجر 
ناصر : داخل تعال ادخل 
يعقوب دخل وفي تعديه لعتبت الباب : بسم الله احم احم عمتي هاجر انا يعقوب 
هاجر تستعدل : حياك يعقوب تفضل 
دخل يعقوب بعد ما سلم على هاجر وجلس يسولف معاها 
اثناء حديثه مع هاجر ياسمين والعنود توهم واصلين 
ياسمين : لالالالالالالالالالالالا 
العنود : وش فيك 
ياسمين : فيه احد عندهم وشكله نفس الرجال الي يجي عندهم 
العنود : اففففففففف يعني نرجع اجل 
ياسمين : ايه ما فيه غيرها 
اركبوا السيارة بيرجعون الا عنود اركبت راسها 
العنود : انا قلت لما اخلص اختباراتي بي لهم والرجال يطلع الله لا يهينه او احنا بنجلس بغرفة ثانية لين ما يطلع 
ياسمين : متأكدة انتي كنت بقول لك بس خفت ترفضين 
العنود : ايه متأكدة من زمان ما شفت هاحر وناصر
تدق ياسمين الباب 
ناصر : اوففففففف مين جاي الحين 
يعقوب : وليه تقول اوففففففففف
ناصر اكييد هذي جارتنا وتبي تجلس جنب اجديدة 
يعقوب : ان كانت هي راح امشي
ناصر : عشان كذا اانا اقول اوففففففف
يعقوب : لا وباخذك معي نتمشى وش رايك بعد 
هاجر: لا تعب نفسك يا ولدي 
يعقوب : تعبكم راحة 
ناصر : طيب طيب يالي تطق الباب 
طلع ناصر وفتح الباب لقى الي جايين ياسمين والعنود ارتمى بحضنهم وجلس يسولف معهم الا ان ملوا من الوقف برا 
العنود : حبيبي ناصر مين هنا فيه حد 
ناصر : ايه فيه حد جدتي هنا بس
ياسمين : لا فيه رجال هنا لأن فيه سيارة برا 
ناصر :لا ما فيه احد تعالوا دخلوا 
العنود اطلع ياسمين بحقد عليه 
ياسمين : والله ذلك اليوم شفته طالع من هنا 
العنود : اجل الولد يكذب 
ياسمين : اووووفففففففف انا غلطانة دخلي
ادخلت ياسمين والعنود لغرفة هاجر لكن المفاجئة هنا 
اول ما ادخلت ياسمين سلمت لكن تفاجئت بوجود رجال في الغرفة وعلى طول جات وراها العنود الي او ل ما طاحت اعيونها على يعقوب الي امنزل عيونه على الأرض ما اقدرت تتحرك ولا تقول أي شي 
يعقوب استحى منهم : عمتي هاجر أستأذنك الحين وراح اجيك وقت ثاني انصر بتجي ولا لا 
ناصر : لا ماني جاي 
في طلعته يعقوب سلم على البنات 
ياسمين : وعليكم السلام 
العنود متجمدة في مكانها وعينها لا زالت في المكان الي كان فيه يعقوب 
يعقوب بخاطره : ليه ما سلمت الثانية اكييد هي متكبرة وانا وش دخلين فيهم ليه اسلم جد انا ملقوف 
طلع يعقوب لكنه ترك مفاجئة قوية للعنود 
العنود واقفة مكانها وبخاطرها : الرجال الي كنا نحس انه متكبر ويشوف روحه والي يجي يساعد هاجر وناصر ويجيب لهم الهدايا ويفعل الخير هو نفسه هو نفسه الي ودي قربه لكن لكن وشو لكن هذا يعقوب يالغبية هذا يعقوب وين بتحصلين مثله ومثل شهامته يعقوب الي يدور وين الخير ويسعى له 
ياسمين : وش فيها البنت و صار لها 
هاجر : العنود وش فيك تعالي اقربي
العنود :..............
ياسمين تقوم تهز العنود بعدها العنود حست واجلست جنب هاجر بعد ما سلمت عليها 
العنود : يمه منوا الرجال الي كان عندك 
هاجر : ليه وش فيه 
العنود : لا بغيت اسئل بس منوا 
هاجر : والله يا بنتي ودي اقول شي بس اخاف تزعلين 
العنود : قولي 
هاجر : دايم اتمناه لوحدة منكم يا انت يولا ياسمين اتمنى اني اوفق راسين بالحلال ويعقوب يستاهل أي وحدة فيكم وانتوا تستاهلونه 
العنود بخاطرها : ايه هو يعقوب متأكدة مية بالمية 
ياسمين : وش فيك العنود من شفتي الرجال وانتي تغير شكلك
العنود : هاااا لا مافيني شي 
هاجر : وش قلتوا يا بنات 
ياسمين : اما عني لا انا مخطوبة لولد عمي حتى العنود مخطوبة 
هاجر : ححسافة كنت ابيه لوحدة منكم هو ما هو متزوج ويدرس بالجامعة رجال طيب وقف معانا كثير مثلكم هو يحب الخير والمساعدة 
العنود : ايه هو يحب الخير اكييد هذا من وصايف جده وابوه

----------


## صمت الجروح

ياسمين : الحمدللهوالشكر وش فيك يا بنية 
العنود : لا مافيني شي بس ودي نمشي الحين 
ياسمين : تونا جايين وش فيك بتمشين 
العنود : لا تذكرت شي لازم اسويه ولا امي راح تزعلعلي 
ياسمين : بكيفك بس اخا ف تزعل عمتي مننا 
هاجر : لا ماراح ازعل بس انتوالا تغيبون عنننا وهذي ما اعتبرها زيارة 
العنود تحب راس هاجر وتطلع 
اتبعتهاياسمين بس بعد ما اعطت هاجر المقسوم من الي جمعوه لها 
في السيارة 
ياسمين : العنود وش فيك استخفيتي على الرجال
العنود : ...............
ياسمين : جدانتي غريبة اول تقولين انه متكبر وما ادري وش والحين شكك طحتي بغرامة وين حبكليعقوب 
العنود : هاااااااا ياسمين تدرين مين هذا 
ياسمين: لا ما ادري منواهذا 
العنود : هذا هو نفسه يعقوب ولد عمي 
ياسمين : هااااااااااااااااا وشوهذا يعقوب هذا هو نفسه الي الي 
العنود : ايه هو نفسه الي 
ياسمين : ماشاءالله عليه لو ماني مخطوبة كان وافقت ان تقدم لي جمال واخلاق ودين وش ابي اكثر انبغيت اكثر انا طماعة اتبادلين 
العنود مثل اللبوة صارت كأن فيه حد يبي ياخذ منهاشي لها : وعمى يعميك اتفكرين في ولد عمي اقول تراه يموت في الأرض الي امشي عليهاويتمنى رضاي بس انا كنت شاكة فيه ياسمين ولا هو تقدم لي وانا قلت لهم بفكر 
ياسمين : والحين وش صار 
العنود من الحياء غطت وجها 
ياسمين : يا حلاتكوالله تستحين بعد ما عذبتي الرجال 
العنود : ياسمين كيف اققول لهم اني اموافقةعليه كيف علميني السالفة مر عليها وقت وانا مارديت 
ياسمين : ما ادري شوفي لك حلوعسى ربي يحلها لك 
العنود : يسمع منك ربي ياسمين ما تدرين وش كثر فرحت لما شفتههنا هو هو نفسه الي ابيه وحلمت فيه يعقوب فارس احلامي 
ياسمين : خلاص لا تخلينياغار الحين وابوقه منك 
العنود : جربي بس اتبوقينه شوف يوش بسوي لك 
ياسمين : أعوذ بالله انيت ما ينمزح معك في يعقوب 
مشوا لابنات من قدام بيت هاجر نزلتياسمين العنود وراحت لبيتهم 
..............................................

في امريكا
كان خليل صاحي من الصبح بدري خايف من النتيجة 
خليل : الله يستر تعب السنين هذه كلها اليوم يظهر تعب الغربة اليوم يظهر كل امالي متوقفة على النتيجة اليوم 
جوال خليل يدق 
خليل : منوا الفاضي الي يدق الحين ما فيه غيره معاذ ايه هو معاذ وهذا رقمه 
يرد خليل على معاذ: السلام عليكم ما تعرف وش كثر انا خايف 
معاذ : انت خايف قد ايش ما اتوقع كثري النتيجة اليوم املي في الحياة اليوم يكرم المرء او يهان اليوم شقى الغربة كله ان كنت اغترب سنتين انا اغتربت سنين كثيرة ومتزوج بعد يعني الهم الي بقلبك دبله مرتين 
خليل : صدق من يشوف مصيبة غيره تهون عليه مصيبته 
معاذ: هههههههه تدري عاد ما سلمت عليك قصدي ما رديت السلام خليل وعليكم السلام 
خليل:تو الناس بس الي يذوق حالتنا يعذرنا ها والحرم لامصون و اخبارها مو خايفة
معاذ: روز مو خايفة انا امبرد وهي اخوف من الخوافة هي جبانة لو تجي تشوفها وتشوف وش اتسوي كا نعرفت كيف هي خوافة تتوقع وش اتسوي جالسة 
خليل: امممممممم والله صعبة الأحتمالات بس كل شي جايز يعني يمكن تقرا قران
معاذ: ههههه والله انك طيب يا خليل تعلا شوف وش اتسوي جالسه تاكل مو بس تاكل الا تاكل بشراهاما خلت شي الا اكلته خليل الحق علي خليل قربت مني بتاكلني شكلها خليل خلاص اكلتني
خليل: هههههههههه حيلك فيه روز ما ابي ولا قطعة باقية فيه
روز : السلام عليكم 
خليل: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك 
روز : الحمدلله بخير وعافية وانت كيفك 
خليل: خايف 
روز : سو مثلي اكل أي شي حتى المخلوقات البشرية اكلها 
خليل: هههههههه وش سويتي بصديقي معاذ 
روز : الله يرحمه عزني فيه كان رجال طيب وامين ونعم الزوج هو 
معاذ: حسبي الله على ابليسك ان حي لسه 
خليل: اقول روز فطرتوا 
روز : أقول لك اكل أي شي تقول فطرتوا ما قال لك معاذ وش انا اسوي 
لأبعد الخوف عني 
خليل: الا قال لي بس مو امصدق 
روز : اجل تعال راح اسوي الفطور الحين ننتظرك 
خليل: خير اتظروني بس مسافة الطريق

تروش خليل ولبس ملابسه واته لشقة روز ومعاذ

.................................................. ..............................
معاذ : ها وش سويتي لنا فطور 
روز : كل شي تحبونه 
معاذ: روز اليوم راح نستلم النتيجة وراح نعرف ان بنكمل هنا ولا راح انسافر لبلادي الأمارات
روز : ان شاء الله بننجح وبنسافر لأهلك هناك ما اشتقت لهم انا اشتقت لهم لأبوك ولأمك ومن كثر م اكلمتني عنهم احس انهم اهلي صاروا ومشتاقة اشوف بيتكم الي ما قصرت بوصفه لي
معاذ: ان شاء الله هانت ما بقى غير ساعات وبنعرف كل شي والحين خلينا نستغفر الله ربي اغفر لي ذنوبي ربي انك عالم ما بي من حال ربي سهل ولا تعسر اللهم اني اسألك خير ما تعلم واعوذ بك من شر ما تعلم 
روز : امين امين 
وهم على هذي الحالة جاهم خليل بعد ربع ساعة وافطروا مع بعض ولما خلصوا اتجهوا للجامعة 
في الجامعة كانوا الطلاب محتشدين حول الدرجات اليوم النتايج تطلع 
خليل: معاذ امسك يدي خلك ماسكها لا تهدني الا ان نعرف الدرجات 
معاذ: ابشر بس يالله سير 
روز : صبروا انا بروح اشوف الدرجات خلكم هنا وراح ابشركم 
خليل : ايه عفية روحي وانا بنتظر هنا 
معاذ: لا انا بروح ما اقدر اصبر
راحت روز مع معاذ يشوفون الدرجات 
معاذ يشوف الأسامي والأرقام الأكاديمية : روز روز خليل هذا هو اسمه شوفيه فوق ((معاذ يصارخ )) خليل خليل خليل 
خليل خايف ويسمع اسمه : معاذ ارجوك قل لي من هنا انا رسبت صح حاس قلبي اني رسبت 
معاذ من الفرحة جالس يناقز : لا لا لا لا انت نجحت وبتقدير ممتاز بعد 
خليل مو امصدق لفرحة خلته يصيح : اللهم لك الحمد اللهم لك الحمد 
سجد خليل لله شكر 
معاذ ماسك يد روز ويركض جهة خليل: بارك لنا نجحنا بس مو مثلك ما حنا دوافير مثلك نجحت بتقدير ممتاز منخفض وروز خذت الثالثة على الدفعة 
خليل : احلف بالله احلف انها خذت الثالثة على الدفعة 
روز حاطه ايده على خصرها : وش امفكرني حضرتك ما استاهل اخذ الثالثة على الدفعة 
خليل: لا والله بس فرحان لك كثير انك الثالة تدرون ابي اكلم اهلي ابي اقول لهم عن النتيجة لا ماني قايل لهم شي لين اخذ الشهادة لا ولا حتى هذي برجع للسعودية وبسويها مفاجئة لهم برجع للسعودية برجع لديرة الجازي خلاص مليت من هنا وانتوا بعد بترجعون صح لا لا لا خلاص انا هنا زاير مو متغرب انتها وقت التغرب انتها وقت الألم والهم اقول لازم نحتفل اليوم مو امصدق نجحت اخيرا ممكن كف معاذ 
معاذ فرحان بيضرب خليل : انت تامر امر (((اطرااااااااخ ))
خليل: اااي اااي ايعور كفك 
روز : ههههههههههه استجنوا الشباب 

الكل راح يحتفل بالنجاح الي حققوه
.................................................. ...............................................

وفي الأحساء كان الحال غير عن هذا 


كانت نورة جالسة بالصالة اتشوف التلفزيون 
وكانت الجوهرة اتعد لهم الأكل للغداء
هيبة من الدور الثاني : نوررررررة تعالي بسرعة 
نورة : شو فيك 
هيبة : علميني كيف احل هذي المسئلة 
نورة : دقيقة بجيييك بس خلي البرنامج يخلص
هيبة : لالالالالالالالالالالالا الحين تجين مو بعيدن 
نورة : أووووووووفففففففففف دقيقة عمر ل اتغير المحطة خلها نفسها ابي اسمع لاصوت عالي اقلها اعرف وش بيصير

عمر : انزين روحي انتي بس
راحت نورة لهيبة اتعلمها الي مو فاهمته في المادة الي عليها بكرة وعمر جلس يشوف البرنامج 
ولاجوهرة لا زالت في المطبخ اتسوي الأكل

----------


## صمت الجروح

دخل خالد مع عبدالله الي كانوا توهم جايين من برا معهم اغراض للبيت ((عزبة البيت ))
عبدالله : عمر قوم شيل معنا 
عمر : امني شايل شيلوا نتوا 
خالد : ولد قوم شل
عمر : يبه قلت لكم مو شايل تعبان اااي يا ظهري ااااااااي 
خالد : وتكذب بعد 
عمر : ما اكذب عليك يبه 
عبدالله : خلاص يبه انا بشيل خل الأغراض 
خالد : راح اصبر عليك بس اعرف يا عمير ان صبري بداء ينفذ 
عمر : ان شاء الله حتى انا صبري بداء ينفذ 
.................................................. ............
العنود جالسة بغرفتها وتتخيل يعقوب كيف تعب وياها وكيف تأذى منها اكثر من مرة لكن مع كل هذا جالسة تضحك على اكثر من موقف سوته فيه 
العنود : يا حليلك جد تععبتك وياي بس لا تعبني وياك 
عبدالرحمن يطق باب الغرفة 
العنود : مين 
عبدالرحمن : انا عبدالرحمن 
العنود : تفضل ادخل
دخل عبد الرحمن ولما شاف العنود مستانسة حب يعرف السبب 
عبدالرحمن : وش السالفة اليوم اشوفك تبتسمين 
العنود : لا مافي شي بس عندي صديقة احبها او ما ادري اني احبها كنت اكرها لكن اليوم عرفت انها غير وظلمتها 
عبدالله : الحمدلله اهم شي صالحتيها 
العنود : لا ولا بعارفه كيف اصالحها 
عبدالرحمن : ما ادري كيف اتصالحينها والله لكن الي اعرفه انك لازم اتصالحينها 
العنود : دحوم وش اخبار انوير 
عبدالرحمن : لو سمحتي مالك دخل بخطيبتي 
العنود : دحوم تبي اكلمها لك 
عبدالرحمن : تقفين سويها تقفين انا خلصت اختبرات واحس اني مجنون تدرين لازم اكتب عليها هالعطلة مالي دخل بخليل 
العنو : دقيقة اكلمها لك 
تتصل العنود على نورة الي كانت ادرس هيبة 
نورة : عن أذنك هيبة عمدي مكالمة من العنود 
هيبة : اوففففف هذا وقته تتصل حبيبتي العنود سلمي عليها لا تنسين 
نورة : بشري 
ترد نورة على العنود : السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 
العنود : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نورة : شو اخبارك يالقاطعة 
العنود : ابشرك الحمدلله تونا امخلصين اختبارات وانتوا كيف
نورة : مثلك تمام بس لازلت في جو اختبارات بسبب هيبة 
العنود : حياتي هيبة 
نورة : اووفففففف نسيت اتسلم عليك هي 
العنود : عليك وعليها السلام 

العنود : حبيبتي نورة فيه قوم يسلمون عليك 
نورة : وينهم عنك 
العنود : احذال جالسين تبين اتكلمينهم 
نورة : ياليت بس تدرين ما اقدر استحي 
العنود : عشتوا مين الي يستحي 
نورة : عن الغلط لأكسر راسك
عبدالرحمن : عنييييد عقل يولا تغلطين في بنت عمي 
نورة : فديت هالصوت ولك من يسمعه سمعتي خطيبي وش يقول لا تعايبين علي 
العنود : خلاص توبة ماراح اعايب ابد على احد 
نورة : تستاهلين ما جاك 
عبدالرحمن : العنود قولي لها اني خلاص بعقد عليها العطلة هذي انا ويعقوب 
عنود : نعم نعم انت ومنوا 
نورة : هههههههههههههه تستاهلين تستاهلين 
العنود : انتي في امان الله اكلمك بعدين
عبدالرحمن : وش فيك صكيتي على البنت 
العنود : اول شي قول لي مين بياخذ يعقوب 
عبدالرحمن : وش يهمك انتي كم مرة الولد جا يطلبك وقبل لا يتقدم رسمي يسأل هل انتي ترضين فيه او لا 
العنود : لو هو يبيني جد كان صبر وما قال يبي يخطب وحدة ثانية ويملك عليها خلاص انا كنت بوافق بس بعد كلامك هذا ربي يوفقه واي بنت لها الفخر ان يعقوب زوجها 
عبدالرحمن فاتح فمه متغرب: مين انتي جد انتي العنود انتي تقولين كذا عن يعقوب والله ما درى عنك كان مات من الفرحة 
العنود : لهذي الدرجة انا امسببة له هم وعوار راس
عبدالرحمن ": يهون عوار الراس والهم قادم الي سويتيه له بس ربك رحيم انه بيخطب خلاص 
العنود بخاطرها : يوم انتي وافقت فكر بغيري سبحان الله يمكن هو مو لي امقدر ربي كريم ويعطي عباده على نيتهم ربي يوفقك مع بنت الحلال وتعيش معها ايام فرح ومسرة وتكون الجنة داركم الي فيها تعيشون للأبد وانا ربي وفقني بزوج يحب ربه ويكون بار في اهله امصلي يتوب من ذنبه يحب اهله ويحب عمله اخلاقه مثل يعقوب ربي استجب دعاي اللهم امين اللهم امين 

................................................
طلع عبدالرحمن من العنود وراح لغرفته يبي يكلم يعقوب 
يعقوب : الووووو السلام عليكم 
عبدالرحمن : ايه انت من جد تبي تتزوج اختي 
يعقوب دقيقة عبدالرحمن 
وقف يعقوب السيارة على جنب وجلس يكلم عبدالرحمن 
يعقوب : انت تتغشمر ولا لا 
عبدالرحمن : ان كنت تبي اختي حياك الله أي وقت العنود اموافقة عليك اقنعتها فيك 
يعقوب حزت بخاطره هالكلمة 
عبدالرحمن: زعلت صح تدر يانا ما ادري وش الي جا اختي قلت لها انك بتخطب في الصيف وهي كانت اتكلم المدام سكرت السماعة بوجها وجلست تستمع لي 
يعقوب فرح وابتسم كأنه فاز لشي ثمين 
عبدالرحمن : عاد تدري وش قالت لما قلت لها انك بتخطب وان هي طولت ما ردت عليك قالت ربي يوفقك مع البنت الي بتأخذها تقول كانت بتقول لنا انها اموافقة بس ما تدري كيف تقول لكن لما انت اخترت وحدة ثانية افرحت للبنية الي بتأخذها لأنها بتكون اسعد زوجة لأنك زوجها 
يعقوب : احلف ادحيييم 
عبدالرحمن : منوا ادحييم 
يعقوب : عمي عبد الرحمن احلف ان كلامك صدق
عبدالرحمن: والله العظيم صدق 
يعقوب : اللهم لك الحمد اليوم متصبح في مين اليوم متصبح في مين ما اذكر بس اليوم انا اسعد انسان في الدنيا ياهوووووووووو اقول خلنا نطلع ابي اطلع ارو لأي مكان اطلع بسرعة جيتك 

طلع عبدالرحمن ويعقوب يتمشون في الكورنيش وفي الخبر 
.................................................. .
في امريكا بعد اسبوع 
استلم خليل شهادته ومعاه تذكرته للسفر الي بتكون الرحلة اليوم وكان امجهز كل اغراضه والأغراض الثقيلة شحنها على السعودية بس باقي اللحظة الأخيرة بينه وبين معاذ وروز

خليل: لا ما اتفقنا لا احد يصيح ولا يبكي تراني ما استحمل الفراق ارحموني بتوديع بالعيون تراها تتكلم عني الف مرة 
روز : انت حجر ما تحس لأنك ليه ما تبينا نصيح على الفراق
خليل: لأن حنا مو متفرقين انتوا بقلبي وبعدين مافيه مسافة بيننا وبينكم يعني بزهقكم كل شهر ولا شهرين بجيكم وانتوا بتجونا 
معاذ : افااااا عليك انا الي بتعبك بالمشاوير في السعودية 
روز : الله السعودية ابي اروح للحرم ابي اروح لمكة ابي اقبل الكعبة واحب الحجر الأسود ودوني هناك معاذ حلفت عليك انروح هناك 

خليل: سمعوني من توصولون لللإمارات وتستقرون كلموني بس وراح نروح كلنا لمكة 
روز : بس انت بتروح ويانا ولا معك 
خليل : ما ادري وش صاير هناك يسمع منك ربنا يا روز ادعي لي انتي بس والحين يالله قوموا وصولوني للمطار شبعت من امريكا وعفنها بس حسافة ما شبعت منكم لكن بشبع منكم هناك في السعودية وفي الأمارات

معاذ : يالله قوم 
راحوا للمطار يوصلون خليل الي ما قدر يكتم عبرته هناك وانضم لروز ومعاذ في البكاء للفراق 
خليل : ودعتكم الرحمن التي لا تضيع ودائعه في الأرض ولا في السماء في امان الله معاذ ((يضم معاذ ويقبله على جبينه )) في امان الله روز وخلي بالك على اخوي وانت خل بالك على اختي روز (( يقبلها على راسها ))
مع السلامة 

الكل مع السلامة

----------


## صمت الجروح

ودع خليل امريكا بالي فيهاوركب الطيارة الي راح تقله للسعودية

معاذ: الله يا روز وش كثر احب خليل هوالسبب للهناء الي انا فيه هو الي خلاني ما احس اني مغترب هنا
روز : ان كان هوخلاك مانت مغترب انا مهما سويت اعجز ارد حقه هو الي عرفني على الأسلام وحببني فيهوخلاني اسلم وبعدها عرفني على الشقي هذا زوجي
معاذ : ربي يخليك لي
روز : وانت بعد ربي يخليك لي ولا نفترق
الكل : امين
..............................................
في الطيارة
كان خليليناجي روحه الف مرة :
اخيرا هذي هخي الطيارة أي اقلتني لأمريكا راح اترجعنيلبلادي احس اني بأمان الحين احس اني املك العالم كله

رجهع تلك يا لسعوديةوبأيدي شهادتي بأيدي عرق جبيني وسهر الليالي رجعت لكم يا يمه ويا يبه رجعت لك يالعنود ويا عبدالرحمن رجعت لكم يا جمانة ويا عمر رجعت لكم رجعت لكم رجعت لك انتيخاصة رجعت لك يا من ملكت قلبي وفؤادي رجعت لك يالجازي
نام خليل بعد ربع ساعة مناقلاع الطيارة وسرح بأحلامه
.................................................. ....................
في اليوم التالي كان يعقوب في الأحساء جالس مع ابوه يكلمهعن العنود ورغبته في خطبتها له

يوسف : متأكد تبي العنود انزين انت تبيهاوهي تبيك ولا لا
يعقوب : وانا شو دراني تبيني ولا لا
يوسف: علي انا خواتكولا وحدة كلمتها الجازي ولا عائشة ولا غادة
يعقوب : يبه الصراحة راحة البنت ماادري عنها بس انا ابيها ابي اتزوج العنود وان ما تزوجتها ماراح اتزوج أي بنت
يوسف : انزين وش المطلوب مني الحين وبعدين دراستك
يعقوب : خلاص يبه انابخلص ما بقى لي غير الفصل الجاي يعني اخطبها لي قصدي انملك الحين وبعد ما اخلصالدراسة الفصل الجاي بعون الله في عطلة عيد الأضحى يكون الزواج يعني بعد سنة الااقل من سنة
يوسف : وامك وعمتك قمر وش رايهم
يعقوب : انا شاورت امي وعمتي معبعض وابشرك اساسا هم يبون العنود تعرف يبه العنود ترباية شيماء
يوسف : في هذيصدقت بس يا ولدي لما يرجع خليل من السفر راح نخطبها وهو خلاص الي سمعت انه بيرجعبالكثير اسبوع
يعقوب : خير يبه والحين تامرني شي
يوسف : وين بتروح يا ولدي
يعقوب ك بروح اسلم على عمتي ليلى من زمان ما رحت لها تجي معي
يوسف : ياللهمعك بروح بسم الله
.................................................. ....

في مطارالملك فهد بالدمام
كان خليل توه واصل
واول ما وصل حبالأرض وحمد ربه انه وصل
الكل مستغرب من تصرفه
لكن من ذاق الغربة وهوايلها منيقرب للوطن حس بالأمان

اجر له تكي الي بدوره التاكسي وصله لبيتهم

كان بيت ابراهيم هادي كل واحد بغرفته جالس
شيماء كانت بالمطبخ اتعدلكيكة
والعنود فوق بالغرفة وعبدالرحمن بغرفته
وابراهيم جالس بالصالة عندالتلفزيون
شيماء: بو خليل ما قلت لي متى بننزل اليوم ولا بكرة
ابراهيم : والله كيفكم متى بغيتوا يالله نمشي
شيماء ك حاسة بشعور غريب ما ادري وش فيه خليلما كلمكم ما قال لكم متى بيجي
ابراهيم : والله ما ادري بس هو قال ان جاء يومالمغادرة من امريكا بيكلمنا والا الحين ما كلم
خليل يفتح باب الصالة باشوي اشوي
ابراهيم حس بولده واول ما شافه قام من مكانه عاد خليل يأشر له انه يسكت مايتكلم
ابرايهم يقرب لولده ويحضنه : أخيرا جيت أخيرا الحمدلله على سلامتك ياوليدي نورت ديرتك الا ديرتك هي الي تباركت بقدومك ياااااااااه احس بهم راح من علىاكتوفي
خليل: الحمدلله يبه على كل شي ابشرك هذي شهادتي انت اول واحد المفروضتشوفه بارك لولدك صرت دكتور اسمي خليل ابراهيم قصدي الدكتور خليل ابراهيم
شيماء : ابراهيم وش فيك مين اتكلم
خليل : ااااه يمه احس بجسمي ينتفض لسماع صوتك نادهايبه خلها تجي ما اقدر اتحرك
ابراهيم : شيماء : لي عندك ابشارة كم لي فيها
شيماء من المطبخ تتكلم : على حسب البشارة
ابراهيم : لا اول شي قولي كم لي
شيماء : اممممممممم لك كيكة مني
ابراهيم :قبلت ببشارتك ...تعالي هنا بسرعة
شيماء تمشي اشوي اشوي للصالة حاط ايدها على قلبها تحس فيه شي غريب تحس بأننبضات قلبها تزيد كل مالها تزيد إلى ان شافت رجال ملتحي ببدلته وسيم شعره طويل لحدكتفه
شيماء والفرحة مو سايعتها اجلست اتنطط : ولدي ولدي ولدي خلي ل يمه خلي لجانورة عبدالرحمن خليل جا
خليل يفتح اذراعاته لأ/ه يبي يضمها شيماء تنطلق لولدهامسرعة تلمه وتحضنه تصيح وتبكي موع الفرح : يمه انت جيت لي خلاص مافيه روحة صح جبتالشهادة جبت لي خليل ولدي صح
خليل والدموع تحدر منه : يمه كيف حالش اشتقت لكواييد اشتقت للهوا الي تتنسمينه اشتقت لللدفا بحضنك اشتقت لصوتك اشتقت لبيتناولأخواني ولأبوي وين اخواني
شيماء ك يمه انا ماني امصدقة انك هنا ليه ما قلتلنا انك جيت ليه ما قلت كان استقبلناك كلنا بالمطار
خليل : كيف اسوي مفاجئة لكملازم اسوي كذا
عبدالرحمن والعنود على الدرج ينتظرون ااي التفاتة من خليل
ابراهيم : خليل شوف مين يناظرك
التفت خليل لقى عبدالرحمن ينتظر بس اخوه يلفوجهه
رمى عبدالرحمن نفسه على خليل الي ما قدر يتوازن وطاح مع اخوه على الأرض لمعبدالرحمن اخوه : السلام يالجاحد
خليل : ادري انكم زعلانين علي بس عذروني وهذاانا جيتكم لا مو بس انا جيت لكم وبالشهادة الكبيرة انا دكتور صرت واشرفكم
العنود : انت من دون الشهادة اتشرفنا فما بالك بالشهادة وش بتصير

خليل : هلا بالطش والرش هلا بالي ازعلت مني اخر مرة
العنود : لازلت تذكر
خليل : افاا عليك انا مارديت الا عشان اثبت لك اني ابي ارد مو ابي اجلس هناك جنب الي خبريخبرك
العنود : لا لالالالالالالالالا توبة ما اقولها كنت امزح معك يا اخوي
خليل : انزين لمتى بتمين واقفة هناك ما تبين تلميني ولا ما وحشتكيش على قولةاخوانا المصريين


العنود تنزل وتطيح على اخوانها تلمهم اثنينهم
خليل : ليتني ما قلت لكم تعالوا لي يمه اعيالك اذبحوني
شيماء : انت الي قلت لهمعبدارحمن العنود قوموا عن اوليدي تعبتو توه جاي من السفر
عبدالرحمن : لا انااغار
العنود : حتى انا اغار
شيماء : عاد كيفكم غيروا لبكرة انا من زمان ماشفت اوليدي وانتوا شفتكم وشبعت منكم اكثر منه
عبدالرحمن : ل اوالله حلفي بس يمهخليل ارجع لأمريكا ولا اقول انا بروح لأمريكا
خليل : يمه باق يالأمورة جمانةوينها أكييد بيت الجيران ولا نايمة العنود ناديها ابي اسلم على هالشقية من زمانعنها وكل ما ابي اكلمها تكون مو فيه

شيماء : يمه خليل تعال بقول لك وينجمانة
امسكت شيماء يد خليل وقومته بالي فيها من قوة
عبدالرحمن ذبحت امي قومبسرعة
خليل : ههههههه هي الي تبي
قام خليل وجلس جنب امه
والكل حولهينتظر وش بتقول شيماء عن جمانة
شيماء تتنفس تنفس الصعداء: خليل جمانة الحيناحسن مني ومنك
جمانة ما تبي منا شيء لكن تبي لنا اشياء خليل اختك عصفورة تطيرفي الجنة انا اشوفها كل يوم تجيني واتسلم علي واتسلم عليكم
يمه خليل لا تخافاختك حية بقلوبنا لكنها ميتة كجسد
خليل : يمه وش تقولين انتي جمانة وينها مو فاهم شي انا 
عبدالرحمن : خليل : جمانة ماتت سمعت ماتت 
خليل : لا انتوا تقصون علي وراح اثبت لكم 
طلع خليل فوق لغرفة جمانة يدورها 
خليل : جمانة جمانة وينك حبيبتي قولي انهم يكذبون علي قولي لي انك هنا

----------


## صمت الجروح

خليل يدخ لغرفو ويطلع من غرفة ماهو امصدق ان اخته مو هنا 
خلي ل: وش رجعني انا هنا ليه رجعت لكم كان كنت بأمركيا اريح اقلها تمشي علي كذبتكم يمـــــــــــــــه يمـــــــــــــه جمانة وينها يمــــه
جلس خليل عند سرير جمانة يصيح 
التموا عليه امه وابوه واخوانه 
لكنهم ما اقدروا الا انهم يبكون مثله 
خليل : يمه ليه كذبتوا علي كان قلتوا لي انها مو هنا كان قلتوا انها ميتة يمه كيف ماتت اختي قولوا لي هذي بس قولوا وش صار في غيابي جمانة رحتي وخليتيني لمين لمين تركتيني هنا 
شيماء وهي تصصيح : يبه بس الي فينا امكفينا انت ما شفت اختك مثلنا اختك ماتت وهي فرحانة لنا لا تضايقها ببكائك 
خليل : وش تتوقعين مني واحد جاي لأهله فرحان فيهم اخر شي اتفاجئ انهم فاقدين حد منهم وانا اخر من يعلم الكل يدري وانا لا الصغير والكبير يدري الكل عزاكم وانا لا 
انا بشر من لحم ودم واحاسيس يعني احس فيكم كم مرة سألتك قلت لك فيه شي تقولين لي لا تقولين لا واخر شي اختي حبيبتي ميتة ليه كذا ليه خبيتوا علي ليـــــه طز فيها دراسة الي تمنعني عن عزا اختي طز فيه مستقبل يمنعني عن عزا اختي يا رب ان اوش سويت اطلع من بلوة اطيح ببلوة ثانية 
العنود تلم اخوها وتصيح معه : بس يا اخوي قطعت قلبي بس كافي احنا هنا نشوف روحها وطيبها في كل ركن نحس فيها بيننا تطير جمانة حبيبتي وينك وينك حبيبتي خليتيني لوحدي من دون اخت 

اجلسوا يصيحون حتى قام ك لواحد وراح لغرفته وبقى خليل في غرفة جمانة حتى نام فيها 

.................................................. ......................

الكل درا عن وصول خليل للديرة والكل فرح لهذا الخبر الا اثنين منيرة ووليد 
منيرة : وليد جا خصمك اللدود 
وليد : ايه ادري يمه وش تنصحيني اسوي 
منيرة : ولا اتسوي شي كأنك ما عرفت انه جا خلك طبيعي 
وليد : يمه هم اعزمونا الليلة كلنا كل الي في الأحساء وهنا بيجون للعزيمة وش اقول
منيرة : عادي رح وشوف الأخبار لي وخذ مرتك بعد عشان يعرفون ان حنا بخير وهي بخير بس قبل كذا ادبها بكم كف وهددها ان تكلمت راح تفضحها وتسود عيشتها 
وليد : امرك يمه ما طلبتي غالي 

طلع وليد من غرفة امه ونفذ كل شي قالته امه طق الجازي حتى انها صارت تطيعه ف بكل شي من دون أي كلام بالنظر خلاص تعرف وش يبي 

في الليل الكل تجمع في بيت ابراهيم الكل تحمد السلامة لخليل مع انه ما تعرف الفرحة لقلبه مكان بعد الي صار لأخته 
ولما شاف عمته ليلى كمل بكاه تذكر عمه وصديقه سامي تذكره من شاف حمدان 

يوسف : خليل عيب عليك انت رجال كيف تصيح 
خالد : خلوه خلوه يعبر بالي فيه ال يشافه اليوم كان امجمع له من سنتين والحين مو راضين له يصيح خلوه وانت حمدان شفت كيف الناس تعز ابوك وتتخيله فيك حافظ على هالأمانة امانة ابوك في اخلاقك وشكلك وتعاملك 

حمدان : ان شاء الله خالي خليل خلاص لا تخلينا نبكي ترانا بكينا كثير واليوم جايين نفرح فيك 
خليل بخاطره : وش ذنبهم اعذبهم معي خل البكاء في الليل بيني وبين نفسي
يعقوب : لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
الكل : لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
خليل يمسح دموعه ويجلس يسولف لهم عن امريكا والي شافه فيها 

عندد النساء 
شيماء : يا حي الله من جانا اشرقت وانورت الظهران بقدومكم ما طرا تجونا 
الجوهرة : والله حنا الي مشتاقين لك يا بنيتي بس زعلانة عليك اسبوع ما اتكلميني 
شيماء : هذا العنود عندك سأليه من سالفة لسالفة ورجعت خليل وترتيب البيت والأختبارات وجوها يعني ربي لك الحمد ان حنا لازلنا بعافيتنا
الجوهرة : الحمدلله 
الجازي جالسة بين النساء كجسد لكن روحها هناك في المجلس امعلقة 
نورة : هل احبيبتي الجازي وش اخبارك 
الجازي : ...... ها نورة كيف حالك 
نورة : اهااااااااا الي ماخذ عقلك يتهنا به 
الجازي :لا انا هنا بينكم 
نورة : ادري انك بيننا بس وينك عنا الجازي من زمان ما شفتك ولا كلمتك ولا نسيتينا 
لينة : خليها لا تكلمينها لو تبي حد يكلمها كان افتحت جوالها ولا وليد امعارض اكلمه لك ان كان امعارض
الجازي: لا بس انا ما ابي ازعاج من حد 
لين ة : شفتي ردها كيف تقول ما تبي ازعاج من حد وانا كلنا حد 
الجازي: فهموها مثل ما تبون لا احد يكلمن يتران يمالي خلق حد 
لينة : الشرها علي الي اكلمك انتيواجد تغيرتي وان تبين تعرفين شوفي المرايا عشان تعرفين اكثر


الجازي : ان شاء الله مشكورة على النصيحة 

قامت الجازيمن عند البنات وراحت برا تجلس بالتهوية 
الجازي بخاطرها : احسن مكان اجلس فيه هنا في هالتهوية اقلها هواء طلق انحرمت منه من زمان لا في جهنم الشقة ولا في بيت عمي ابراهيم مين عنده الهواء الطلق هذا وش يبي شي ثاني 
سبحان الله ما تحس بالنعمة الا لمن تفقدها

يارب دروفة 
من زمان عن الألعاب بتمرجح عليها ليت عندي وحدة بالبيت 
كان ما هديتها 

اجلست الجازي تتمرجح في هالبرد لكن كان بالنسبة لها جنة هالبرد

في الملجس عند الرجال
خليل: ايه كنت في ولاية نيويورك فيها شي
وليد : لا مافيها شي بس انت عارف ان البنات هناك على قد من يشيل
خليل : تتوقع ان ارحت هناك عشان البنات 
يا اخي خلوا تفكيركم عالي وفكروا ليه انا رحت انا رحت اجيب شهادة والحمدلله جبتها وصرت دكتور ولابنات الي تقول عنهم هذولا حتى ما فكرت فيهم 
اقول انخنقت انا هنا ودي اطلع برا 
يعقوب : اجي معك 
خليل : لا ابي اجلس لحالي 
طلع خليل للخارج وجلس يتمشى حلو بيتهم 
خليل : الله مين يلعب بالدراريف الحين في هالوقت البارد احس انه يبي يبرد على قلبه 
يقرب خليل من الدراريف ويشوف وحدة جالسة تلعب بالدراريف 
خليل : السلام عليكم 
الجازي وقفت الدريفة وتغطت : وعليكم السلام 
خليل: معش خليل ولد عمك بس ما عرفت مين معي 
الجازي: ما عرفتني خليل
خليل: دقيقة هذا صوت ....صوت الجازي ...انتي الجازي 
الجازي: ايه انا الجزاي ولا امريكا غيرتك 
خليل : لا امريكا ولا عشرة مثلها يغيرون خليل لكن الجازي اكييد فيه حد غيرها مو انتي نفسك الي عرفت
الجازي: انت اهم شي كيفك بخير وكيف نفسيتك بعد كل خبر يهد الحيل 
خليل : ما اكذب عليك فيه اشياء كثيرة ما هدتني لكن مثل اخبار اليوم لا ما شفت واخر شي انتي وش فيك الجازي ليه صرتي كذا 
الجازي : وش فيك ليه اطالع فيني كذا 
خليل يطالع في ايد الجازي 
الجازي : خليل : وش فيك ليه اطالع ايدي
خليل امعصب : قولي لي مين سوى فيك كذا قولي الحين لا تخليني ارتكب فيك مجزرة 
الجازي خافت من خليل بخاطرها : تسألني مين الي سوا فيني كذا وانت اعلم واحد بالي سوا كذا 
خليل: وش فيك تكلمي 
الجازي : مالك خص 
خليل : تسمعين وش قلت مين سوا فيك كذا 
الجازي: قلت لك مالك خص فيني اناغلطانة اتكلم وياك
خليل يمسك ايد الجازي بقوة 
الجزاي: ااااي لا وليد خلاص اتوب اتوب لا تسوي كذا 
خليل : وليد !!!! وليد الي سوا كذا هو الي يسوي في جسمك كذا ان اشفت الظاهر وما ادري عن الباطن تعالي معي الحين 
يسحب خليل الجازي من يدها ويوديها للمطبخ 
خليل يصارخ على العنود : العنود العنود 
العنود تسمع اخوها مو عارفة وش صاير 
راحت العنود للمطبخ تبي تشوف وش صاير 
العنود : سم وش فيك 
خليل : سمعيني عدل وقسم بالله لو تكذبين علي شوفي وش بيجيك 
العنود : وش فيك وش دخل الجازي بالسالفة 
خليل : تدخلين هنا وتشوفين وجها ان شفتي مكان فيه ضربة ولا مكياج زايد قويل لي سمعتي تراني بموت قهر هنا روحي بسرعة وياها 
راحت العنود مع الجازي في الغرفة 
الجازي: عفية العنود مالك دخل في اخوك هذا بيسوي مصيبة الليلة 
العنود : مالك دخل انتي ....سكتي كثير لازم حد ياخذ حقك 
الجازي : لا لا ما ابي أي حق خلوه لكم بطلع

----------


## صمت الجروح

وهي طالعه الجازي العنود تمسك ايدها وتشوف اذراعها كله 
العنود : ايش هذا كيف تحملتي هذا كله بس تدرين قلت لك انتي طيبة كثير
تطلع العنود لأخوها خليل 
العنوود : خليل كل جسمها فيه جلد وضرب 
خليل : اعيال الكلب تولوا البنت وين أبوها وين اخوانها ما فبه حد يحس مافيه حد يشعر وين امها عمتي سارة عمتي قمر جدتي يالي هنا ما فيه حد عنده قلب والله لوريك يا وليد والله لأخليك عبرة للكل 

دخل خليل الصالة على الحريم ومن ثم دخل على المجلس
الحريم قاموا ما يدرون وش السالفة 
العنود : يمه لحقي خليل بيتهاوش مع وليد 
الجوهرة : وش دلخه بوليد توه جاي وش صاير بينهم 
العنود : ..............
شيماء : تكلمي وش صاير 
دخل خليل المجلس وشاف الكل متجمعين حول التلفزيون راح طفا التلفزيون 
ابراهيم : وش فيك يا ولدي 
خليل يصارخ باعلى صوته : انتوا ما تحسون ببنيتكم انتوا جماد مو بشر انا في امريكا اجي اليوم واشوف البنت من اول مرة واعرف ان فيها شي من وين مخلوقين انتوا انت عمي يوسف وش اخر علمك ببنتك الجازي 
وانت يعقوب وش اخر علمك بأختك يا اخي انتوا ازبالة ما تحسون 
الوليد قام من الكنب: انت لا زلت بشرك ما كفاك الي جاك ذاك اليوم 
خليل خوفي انت الي ما كفاك الي جاك ذاك اليوم 
يوسف يجلس بينهم 
يوسف : اسمع انت وياه مانبي اهواش خليل انت جاي من امريكا وتعبان اكييد اعصابك تعبانة ما تدري وش تقول 
خليل يطلع من طوره : انت ما تفهم اقول لك بنتك تنهان من هالكلب 
الوليد : الكلب انت واشكالك 
يوسف : بنتي شاكية لك الحال 
خليل : حسافة اقول بنت مثل الجازي تصير بنتك 
ابراهيم : بس يا ولد انت ما تربيت صدق
خليل: اسمعنني انت وياه انا مستعد اطلع من حياتكم كلكم لأنها ما اتشرفني دام الظظلم موجود ولا واحد منكم متحرك بس لازم اخلص امر الجازي اول 
تعال انت وياي وانت تعالوا كلكم عمامها 
وليد : ماله احد خص بزوجتي سمعتوا هذي زوجتي انا مو لكم 
يعقوب : اسكت انت اختي جايها شي انا حاس من قبل لكن هي ما تقول .... الجازي ...الجازي خلي لشوف لي طريق وين اختي ابي اشوفها وليد : يمسكالباب ما يبي حد يطلع 
خليل : شفتوا ما قلت لكم اكييد امسوي لها شي يا اخي عيب عليك كلنا موجودين ولا خايف 
خالد : خليل خله علي انا لا تجيسه اقلها هذا ولدي
خليل : شوف حل لك وياه 
خالد : وليد وخر عن الطريق خلنا نشوف البنت وش فيها ...انت امسوي لها شي تكلم امسوي في بنت عمك شي 
وليد : يبه مالكم دخل بيني وبين زوجتي 
خالد : اجل وخر 
وليد : لا 
خليل : انا بجلس بسمع نقاشكم ما اقدر ما اتحمل 
مسك خليل وليد ولاحه بعيد عن الباب وجلس يتعارك وياه 
يعقوب : تعال يبه خلنا ندخل 
دخل يعقوب مع يوسف 
يوسف : الجازي الجازي وينك 
العنود : عمي كاهي الجازي هنا تصيح 
يوسف : يا بنيتي وش فيك فيه حد سوا لك شي 
الجازي بخاطرها : وش اسوي بمخلوق مثلك ما فيه غيرك الي حس فيني ولا كلهم ما حسوا بالي فيني وش اسوي لمخلوق مثلك يا خليل
يوسف : جازي وليد ضاربك ولا سوا لك شي 
الجازي بخاطرها : لازلتوا تسألون وهو كيف عرف كيف فهم اني انضربت وانهنت اكييد هو ساحر وانتوا بشر راح اخذلك يا خليل هلامرة لا مو بس هالمرة خذلتك انت ما تستاهل وحده مثلي ضعيفة ووليد ربي يتولاه 
الجازي: لا يبه ما فيني شي ما ادري وش فيه خليل اكييد هو تعبان من السفر وين زوجي نبي نروح للبيت 
يعقوب : الجازي لا تكذبين علينا انتي فيك شي
الجازي: لو فيني شي كان حسيتوا من قبل بس انا ما فيني شي وين زوجي وليد 
يوسف : لخوها تمشي هي تقول ما فيها شي وش انسوي لها بعد 
قامت الجازي من مكانها والكل يطالعها وراحت للمجلس شافت خليل ووليد يتضاربون والعالم حولهم اتفرقهم 
الجازي بصوت عالي : خليل 
يلتفت خليل للصاحبة الصوت 
خليل : ................
الجازي : هد زوجي خله هو ما سوا لي شي 
خليل يوخر عن الوليد 
وليد يقوم ويمسك ايد الجازي ويطلع قبل لا يطلع 
خليل : والله لأذبحك يا وليد والله لقتلك وتشوف وش بيصير لك 
طلع وليد وطلع خليل 
اما العوايل بقت جالسة ما تحركت 

راح وليد لشقته ودخل غرفته اما الجازي بقت في الصالة تصيح 
ومنيرة تتحسب على الجازي 
منيرة : حسبي الله عليك من شفناك ما شفنا يوم خير وش سويتيوا في اوليدي تكلمي وش سويتوا 
الجازي: .................
منيرة تمسك الجازي من شعرها وتمشعه : تكلمي وش سويتوا في اولدي 
الجازي تصيح وترتجي في منيرة تهدها :ااااااااااااي اااااااااااي وليد الحق علي يمه يمه وينك يا يمه 
وليد مو قادر يستحمل وبخاطره : ليه سويتي كذا كنتي تقدرين تطلعين من عذابي بقولك اني اضربك ليه سويت يكذا يالجازي وين اروح انا من معروفكم وين اروح من فضايلكم انتي وحنين انا شر بينكم ان اشر في هالدنيا المفروض ما اعيش المفروض انا ميت من زمان وش هالصوت مين الي يصارخ.............. هذي الجازي مين يطقها 
طلع وليد يبي يشوف مين الي يطق الجازي لقى امه ماسكة شعر الجازي تبي تقصه بالسكين وجالسه تجرها 
وليد : خافي ربك خافي ربك وشو انتي حيوان جماد خليتيني مثلك ما احس ولا اشعر خلاص كافي البنية بتموت بيدنا 
مسك وليد يد امه ولما تمكن منها رمى بأمه على الأرض وخذ الجازي غرفته 
منيرة قامت تبي تروح اتكلم أي سوته بالجازي 
منيرة : والله لوريك شغلك ....ش فيه الباب ما يفتح ليه كذا هو مقفول وليد افتح وليد انا امك لا تطيع حد غيري وليد افتح 
وليد حاط ايده على راسه مو قادر يركز 
الجازي متسندة على الجدار وحاطة راسها بين ارجولها والشعر امغطي كل شي فيها
وليد : جازي ليه ما قلتي لهم عني ليه سكتي وقلتي اني ما اسوي لك شي جازي انتي قتلتيني اليوم اشنع قتلة قتلتي الشر الي فيني جازي سامحيني على الي سويته لك سامحيني على كل شي ارجوك سامحيني 
الجازي: .............
وليد : جازي انتي تسمعيني صح جازي جاوبي 
نزل وليد عند الجازي يبيها اتسامحه لكن الجازي كانت في عالم ثاني 
وليد : جازي تكلمي ضربيني خذي أي شي وضربيني هذي يدي الي اضربتك شوفي اضرب روحي ((جالس وليد يضرب روحه اكفوف)) 
الجازي :امممممممممم اممممممم 
وليد : وش تبين قولي بس 
الجازي: اممممممم امممممم 
وليد : لا تكليم لا تعذبيني ان اما اقدر استحمل زيادة خلاص بطلقك بتتزوجين خليل حبيبك انا الي فرقت بينكم انا نجس خلاص حبيبتي ببتعد عنك بروح ادور خليل عشانك 
الجازي : اممممممم امممممممم
وليد : لالالالالالالالا لا تسوين كذا تكلمي
الجازي: امممم اممممممم
وليد : ااكيد خليل بيخليك احسن بدوره لك وبجيبه 
بسكر الغرفة عليك عشان امي ما تجيك لا تخافين 
طلع وليد وخذ غترته وعقاله ومنيرة تلحقه بي المفتاح لكنه ما عطاها اياه 
طلع وليد وجالس يتصل على الشباب يبي جوال خليل 
في الأخير لقاه 
وليد يتصل على خليل
خليل كان في البحر يناجيه هو اكثر واحد ما راح يمل منه 
يدق الجوال عند خليل 
خليل : الوووو 
وليد : انا وليد اسمعني قبل لا تقفل بقول لك شي يهمك كثير بأمر الجازي 
خليل: ............
وليد : لك حق ما تتكلم لكن اسمعني انا غلطت فيك وبالجازي ولازم اصلح غلطتي خليل انا نجس وحمار اليوم الجازي علمتني درس ما راح انسساه طول عمري ان اخلاص بطلق الجازي انت تستاهله انا ما استهلها انا حقود انا لو تعرف وش فيني يمكن تعذرني ويمكن تتفل بوجهي اسمعني ان كنت تبي تعرف وش السالفة اتمنى تجي على العنوان هذا 
اعطى وليد العنوان لخليل وكان العنوان لشقة وليد الي مع حنين 
راح وليد لشقته 
وفي الطريق كان يقول
:

----------


## صمت الجروح

يكفي ما فيني كفى 
مل قلبي من العناء 
مل ما به من ذنوب 
مل مما قد عصا
قد بكا في ذلة 
نادما مما جنا


اما خليل كان مستغرب او يحط الف احتمال قبل لا يسوي أي شي
خليل : هذا يتكلم من جد ولا يكذب وش اسوي انا ودي اروح ودي اقرب للجازي لكن خايف خايف انه امسوي لي مصيبة تنتظرني ....افاا خليل وين الشجاعة وين سلك الطرق الي تأدي للجازي ولا خلاص ما تبي الجازي 
قام خلي لمن وقته وراح للوصف الي قال له وليد 
وهو في الطريق كان وليد وصل لشقته 
وليد : حنين وينك حنين 
حنين: كاني هنا 
وليد :تعالي بسرعة خلاص انا ............

بعد ربع ساعة جاء خليل 
ودق الجرس لكن ما فيه حد يرد 
خليل: لا يكون غلط العنوان الا هذا هو وهذي رقم الشقة 
دز خليل الباب لقاه مفتوح دخل الشقة 
خليل: وليد ..... وليد ......وليد ...وينه هذا (((خليل خايف من المشهد)) 
وهو جالس يشوف وليد 
الا والشرطة تدخل الشقة وتقبض على خليل الي جالس يصارخ ويدافع عن روحه 
خليخ ل: والله مالي دخل انا مالي دخل تسمعون ان شفته كذا مقتول وليييييييد ولد عمي 
في الشرطة كان خليل في الزنزانة مقبوض عليه 
وكان بالخارج خالد ويوسف وابراهيم وعبدالوهاب ولاشباب البقية 
خالد يصيح في الشرطة : وينه ابي اشوف ولدي حشاشة يوفي وين وليد ابراهيموووه ولدك قتل وليد الوليد مات تسمع مات وش سوا له وليد عشان يقتله وش سوا له البنت قالت انه ما سوا لها شي ليه يقتله ويتعرض له 

ابراهيم : يمكنه مو هو 
يوسف يعصب : انت وش تقول ولدك قاتل قتل ولد عمه اعويذ الله منه ومنك ومن كل واحد يقرب لك انتو مو بشر توه جاي من الخارج وجا والشر في عينه امبين ليته ما جا ليته ما جا

الأتهامات كلها على خليل مع انه ما فيه احد شافه لكن بصمات السكينة والتهديد الي من خليل لوليد خلا التهمة تثبت عليه 
خليل : والله ما سويت له شي هو كلمني وقال انه تاب وعرف انه غلطان رحت له على الموعد وعلى الموقع الي اختاره لي ولا انا وش عرفني بهذا المكان دخلت ناديت اسمه ناديت مالقيت حد لين وصلت داخل الصالة لقيته طايح على الأرض والسكينة بقلبه مسكتها ابي اشيلها منه انقذه لكن انتوا دخلتوا بهذا الوقت كيف عرفتوا مين قال لكم اني بقتله سألتوا روحكم فيه حد سأل روحه 
الملازم : اسمت انت تكذب انت الي قتلته اعترف 
خلي ل: اعترف على ايش
قول لي انا ما قتلته كان تهديد أي وواحد يهدد بالموت انا بس هددته كذا ما كان قصدي اني اموته اسأل أي واحد بيقول لك انه كم مرة قال والله بذبحك يعين مو انا بس فيه حد كان معه بالشقة اقتله 

الملازم : ما عندك أي اثبات لكن الحين خذه يا عسكري للزنزانة من جديد 
خلي ل: انا بريء انا بريء 
لما طلع خليلخ شاف عمامه برا ولما شاف خالد خليل انهال عليه ضرب وتتفل 
خليل : عمي والله انا بريء ان ا ماسويت له شي هو الي اتصل علي سألوه سألوا أي شخص انا بريء
يشيل العسكري خليل من الأرض ويوديه للزنزانة 

راح يوسف لبنته في شقتها 
طق الباب ردت عليه منيرة 
يوسف : انا يوسف فتحي يا منيرة 
منيرة دقيقة 
راحت جابت عباتها وارجعت تفتح له الباب 
دخل يوسف وعينه كلها ادموع 
منيرة : وش صاير 
يوسف : وين جازي 
منيرة : في غرفتها بس قل لي وش صاير
يوسف وخري بروح لبنتي 
يضرب يوسف الباب ما ينفتح له 
منيرة : وليد كان ماخذ المفتاح معه 
يوسف: وليه ياخذه 
منيرة : وش دراني هو حر مع زوجته 
يوسف : حر ها 

وخري بكسر الباب 
جلس يوسف يضرب الباب ويضرب إلى ان انكسر 
دخل لقا بنته متسندة على الجدار لا حول ولا قوة لها جالسة تهذي 
يوسف: جازي وش فيك حبيبتي وش الي سوى فيك كذا 
جازي: امممممم اممممم 
يوسف يتقطع قلبه على بنته : حبيبتي لا تسوين كذا قومي خلاص مالك قعدة هنا زوجك يالجازي زوجك مات مقتول وليد توفى والي اقتله خليل 
ترن الكلمة في أذن الجازي لين ما استوعبتها
الجازي : تقوم كأنها مجنونة اتصارخ : لالالالالالالا لالالالالالالالالالالا لالالالالالالا خليل لالالالالالا 
يوسف يحاول يمسك بنته لكن ما يقدر 
ميوسف : منيرة تعالي ساعديني 
منيرة تصيح : ههههههههههه وليد مات 
الجازي : لالالالالالالالالا
منيرة : : سمعي وش يقول ابوك وليد مات هههههههههههه
يوسف : مافيه حد عاقل هنا يساعدني 
يتصل يوسف على العيال يجوون يساعدونه 
جاوا الشباب واخذوا الجازي ومنيرة لبيت ابراهيم 
منيرة : وليد مات سمعتوا وش يقول يوسف وليد مات نورة يمه اخوك مات يقولون اتصدقينهم 
منيرة تتفاجئ بعزاء في بيت ابراهيم تشوف الكل يصيح 
منيرة : لا لالالالالالالا انتوا شذابين ولدي ما يموت وليد ما يموت اعيالكم تموت وليد ما يموت لالالالالالالالالا

الجازي: لالالالالالالالا وليد وليد 

طاحت منيرة على الأرض غشيانة وجابوا لها ماي لين صحت مرة ثانية 
منيرة : ههههههههه يا عيني امك يا وليد يالي ما شفت من الدنيا غير الهموم 
وليد يا عين امك يالي كنت ذخر لها اكبر اعييلي واكبر فخر لي وليد عين امك وين رحت عني وتركتني بليا روح وليد يقولون انك مت ورحت اقتلوك ومشوا في جنازتك وليد امك وليد امك عينها في كل مكان من يوم وانت اصغير لين ما كبرت وجبت لي الشهادة انظفك لين تتوسخ واعطرك لين تكشخ واليوم يزفونك لي مقتوا وليد عين امك وليد عين امك 

قضى العزاء 

والكل راح لبيته 
وخليل لازال بالسجن محبوس على ذمة القضية وكل الأتهامات عليه اموجهه
بعد اسوبع من العزاء

كانت الجازي الوحدها في بيتهم في غرفتها : وليد تبت اخر شي تبت وتبيني اسامحك ولما عرفت دواي رحت ادور عليه لكنه يقولون انه اقتلك خليل ما يقتل حبيبي ما يقتل حد 

الجازي اتصارخ بالغرفة 
لا لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يمــــــــه يمــــــــــه

سارة تدخل وتهدي من روعة بنتها 
جازي: يمه خليل ما قتل وليد خليل ما يقتل يمه ليه حابسينه يمه قولي لهم يخلونه 
سارة : ان شاء الله يمه بس انتي نامي يمه نامي واذكري ربك 
نامت الجازي 
لكن منيرة ما نامت ولا غمضت لها عين من قالوا ان وليد مات 

نورة : يمه لا تعذبين روحك خلاص وليد راح والمفروض اتحافظين على روحك 
منيرة : اوصصصصصصصصصص اسمع صوته سمعيه حبيبي وليد يناديني سمعيه يناديني من النافذة 
تروح منيرة للنافذة وتفتح الشباك 
نورة : يمه لالالالالالالالا وقفي يمه راح ترمين روحك ان تقدمتي خطوة 
تروح نورة مسرعة لأمها تمسكها من ان تتقدم خطوة وبعدها تطيح من الدور الثاني
منيرة : هديني هديني ما تبوني اشوف ولدي اسمعي صوت اخوك من هناك وري عني 
نورة : لالا لا لا ماراح تروحين مكان 
تجي هيبة وعبدالله يساعدون نورة على امها

----------


## صمت الجروح

قفلوا كل شي يمكن يذي امهم حتى الباب لمايطلعون يقفلونه عليه 
منيرة خلاص استخفت ما تعرف وش اتسوي بس تهذي باسم وليد 

بعد مرور شهر من القضية 

يعقوب يتصل على حنين 
يعقوب : وش فيهاما ترد ليه ما ترد الله يستر ما ادر يوش فيها بعد هذي 
حالنا تقلبوتغير

عبدالرحمن : وش فيك تهذي 
يعقوب : ما ادري وش صاير الكل صار ضدناحتى انفسنا 
عبدالرحمن : والله ما ادري وش اقول لك لكن فيه شي خطأ صاير خليل مايعرف وين شقة وليد وهالشقة وشله امأجرها وليد فيه اسئلة كثيرة ببالي ماني لاقي لهاجواب
بعد اسبوعين 
خليل : الله يرحم والديكم مو انا الي قتلته مو انا خذوابصمات كل الشقة فيه بصمات ثانية اكييد 
الشرطي : الي احب ابشرك فيه ان فيه بصماتثانية وهذا يأخر من صدور الحكم ضدك الي يأخر القصاص عنك 
خليل : صدقوني نات موامصدقني 
الشرطي : انا امصدقك ولا كان من زمان حولت ملفك للمحكمة لكن فيه شيغريب في القصة لازم ينحل 

أم حنين : يمه لا تعذبين روحك ووليد فيه بداله الفوليد 
حني ن: يمه انتو امو عارفين شي انتوا مو عارفين أي شي خلوني لحال يروحواعني
اطلعت ام حنين وخلت بنتها لحالها
حنين : يا رب انت العالم بالحال النارالي في قلبي مو قادر استحملها لازم اتصل على يعقوب لازم اشكي له هو الوحيد الييستمع لي


تتصل حنين على يعقوب واول ما شاف يعقوب الرقم قام من المجلسوراح يكلم
يعقوب : حنين ش اخبارك 
حنين : يعقوب الحق علي انا مجرمة ان ااستحق النار 
يعقوب : ليه تقولين كذا امني في الله وعرفي ان ربي غفور رحيم وخذي بالأسابا
حنين : مستحيل ارتاح بكلامك الحين خلاص الأمر فوق الكلام 
يعقوب : وش السالفة 
حني ن: انا قتلت زوجي وليد 
يعقوب يقط السماعة من يده 
حنين : الووووو يعقوب يعقوب 
نزل يعقوب ورفع السماعة : حنين وش اسم زوجك 
حنين : وليد خالد الحمد يعقوب ان اقاتلة يعقوب مو قادرة ارتاح خلاص ابي اموت وش اسوي 
يعقوب : حنين انتي لسه بيدك حلول للعالم تدرين مين هذا وليد هذا ولد عمي توني ادري منك تدرين مين ف يالسجن الحين انسان مظلوم تغرب وجاب شهادة الدكتوراة واخر شي اتهم بأنه قتل وليد حنين ولد عمي خليل في السجن وراح يقتولنه ان ما احد جاب دليل انه مو هو 
حنين : لالالالالالا لا تقول أي في بالي
يعقوب : ايه لازم تعترفين حنين واظمن لك ان عمي راح يسامحك وليد عذبك ولازم باخذ جزاه لكن خليل وش سوى لكم ما سوى شي الا انه دافع عن اختي الجازي الي ما تعرفينه ان اختي استجنت قليل عليها امه استجنت اختي هي زوجة وليد وانتي ضرتها حنين ان اما اكلمك على اني منهم لا انا اكلمك على انك اختي وفيه حلول كثيرة بيدك للكل لازم تعترفين لازم 
حنين : يمكن اموت يعقوب ويشنقوني عادي مو مهم لأني برتاح من هالدنيا لكن لازم تعرف شي واحد اني تعذبت اكثر من أي مخلوق بس كان ندي اخو يسياعدني حتى في موتي وراحيت راح يساعدني احبك يا يعقوب زي اخوي ربي يوفقك دنيا واخرة ومو لازم اتخليهم يتنازلون انا ابي اموت مليت من هالحياة مليت مليت يعقوب فيه معلومة لازم تعرفها اختك بسبب هالوقح وليد اختك كانت تفتكر انها ما تجيب اعيال لأ،ها عقيمة لكن ماهو صحيح وليد هو العقيم وقص علينا كلنا خبر اختك ان هي مالها ذنب مع السلامة يا اخوي ويا اعز صديقي لي عسى اشوفك في الجنة لأني حاسة اني بروحها مع السلامة 

سكرت حنين الخط 
ومن بعدها اطلعت لقسم الشرطة واعترفت انها هي الي اقتلت 

بعد يومين اطلق سراح خليل وكانت شيماء تتظره ف يالشارع مع اهله كلهم 
الكل التم حول خليل ايل ما ضحك ولا ابتسم ولا عبر بأي شي لكنه ركب سيارت اخوه ووصله لبيتهم 
بعد يوم

خالد : ابراهيم سامحني غغلطت بحقكم كثير ابي اكلم ولدي خليل خلني اكلمه ابي اعتذر منه 
ابراهيم : خليل ولدي ضاع من يدي يا خالد ضاع خليل ما اقدر احط عيني على عينه هو مو مستوعب ان حنا شكينا فيه وش تبيني اسوي بعد ما بقى كلمة الا قلتها له ما بق ىا صراخ الا صارخت لكن الولد ما يرد ولا يقول شي

...................................
في الأحساء 
الجازي : قلت لك يمه خليل مايسويه مو قلت لك خليل ما يسويها خليل طيب يمه ليت البشر مثله لما جا وشافني حس فيني وانتي امي الي هي امي ما حسيتي فييني قلت لازم اعذب روحي يمكن تحسون لكن ربي غفور رحيم نجاني من عذاب اخر ش ييمه وليد تاب وكان يبيني اسامحه انا اسامحه يمه من كل شي ما ابي منه شي لكن خليل ابيه يمه ابيه يرجع لي
سارة : قولي الحمدلله على كل شي
الجازي : الحمدلله على كل شي 
......................................
بعد شهرين 

حنين تخرج من السجن 
بو وليد عفى عنها لما عرف قصتها 
حنين الحين بين اهلها عايشة بينهم يرعونها ويعوظونها الي فقدها كله 
وكان يعقوب يتصل عليها من وقت لوقت 
..............................................

بعد اسبوعين من ظهور حينن من السجن 
خليل ينزل عند امه 
خليل : يمه 
شيماء : ولدي خليل اخيرا تكلمت 
خليل : يمه ابي اتزوج الجازي 
شيماء تنصدم بالطلب 
خليل : سمعتيني ابي اتزوج الجازي
شيماء بحزم : لا ماراح تتزوجها ما تصلح لك 
خليل جن جنونه: يمه الجازي هي دنيتي وناسي يمه لا تظلميني وتظلمينها وش فيها ينعاب 
شيماء ما اقدرت تخفي الحقيقة : يمه الجازي عقيم ما اتجيب اعيال
خليل بحزم : مو مهم العايل انا ابي الجازي يمه الجازي ابيها يمه الجازي ابيها ما ابي أي جاهل زهقت من هالدنيا ابي الجازي 
خليل يجلس تحت ارجول امه ويصيح 
ادخلت العنود وعبد الرحمن وشافوا اخوهم يصيح 
خليل : العنود حبيبتي قولي لأمي اتزوجني الجازي قولوا له امابي اعيال قولوا لها بس ابي الجازي 
عبدالرحمن قولها يا اخوي وش معنى الحي قولوا لها اني خلاص اظناني الشوق 
شيماء تؤفع ولدها وتمسح علىراسه : حبيبي انت تبيها ما يهمك العيال مو بعدين تقول تبي اعايل تراني ما ارضى على الجازي قول انك ماراح تطلب
خليل : والله ما اراح اطلب انا بس ابي الجازي 
شيماء : لولولوللوششششششششش ربي يبارك فيك وفيها ننتظر لين يجي ابوك ونخبره
جاء ابراهيم وعرف السالفة ووافق على ملكة خليل وعبد الرحمن مرة وحدة 
عبدالرحمن : خلاص يعني بنتزوج كلنا انا وانت خليل بنتزوج 
اجلسوا الشباب ينططون في المكان فرحانين 
شيماء : اللهم لك الحمد هذا دكتور والثاني مهندس
العنود : متى انا يجي دوري 
شيماء : نعم وش تقولين 
العنود : لا لا مافيه شي
ابراهيم : ان نزلنا هالأسبوع راح اكلم عمامكم واقول لهم عن الملكة 
خليل + عبدالرحمن : خير 
...............................
في الأحساء 
جمع ابراهيم اخوانه كلهم 
وفاتحهم بالموضوع 
واول من طلب منه هو اخوه خالد طلب يد نورة لولده عبدالرحمن 
خالد : يا اخوي انت عارف الوضع ووليد ماراح على وفاته غير تقريبا اربعة شهوروخمسطعش يوم 
ابراهيم : حتى انت يا يوسف ابي بنتك لولدي خليل بعد اذن اخوي خالد 
يوسف : البنات بناتكم انتوا احرى فيهم بس بغيت اوضح شي خلاص ترانا ملينا من الهم والغم خلونا انصفي النفوس من زمان ما لمينا بعض من زمان ما ضحكنا مع بعض أخوي ابراهيم انا ابيبنتك العنود واتشرف اني اخذها لولدي يعقوب 
ابراهيم : ماراح القى مثله رجال كفوا لبنتي وانت وش قلت على الجازي 
يوسف : الراي راي اخوي خالد 
خالد : لا انا اموافق على نورة والجازي بعد

----------


## صمت الجروح

ابراهيم قام وضمك اخوانه كلهم 
عبدالوها ب: اما صدق خبر وراح للشباب 
عبدالوهاب : اعلانات بفولس كل خبر بخمسمية ريال من كل واحد 
خليل : قول وش صار ولك خمسمية من عندي لك 
عبدالوهاب : وافقوا لك على الجازي 
خليل : من جد تتكلم وافقوا كلهم حتى عمي خالد 
عبدالوهاب : أيه وافقوا كلهم 
عبدالرحمن + يعقوب : واحنا لك خمسمية 
عبدالوها ب: انت وافقوا لك على العنود وانت وافقوا لك على نورة وانت من زمان قاضي امرك يا دحيم اقول خلوا زواجكم مرة وحدة ما أبياخسر فلوس على فساتين لأسيل وامها خسرتونا 
امسكو الشباب عمهم وارفعوه فوق يمشون فيه في البيت والهيصة مرتفعة الكل تجمع 
واستوت الأفراح بينهم 

كان لوحده جالس في الحديقة 
كان يشكي همومه للحديقة 

تعجب من شكل الحشرات الي متجمعة حول شي هناك في الزايو البعيدة للحديقة 
كل ما يقرب يزيد نبضه كل ما يقرب يحس بجاذبية كبيرة جلس يحفر عمر إلا ان طلع شي ابض ملفوف على روحه خذه وما يدري وش يسوي فيه لكنه يحس بأن هذا الشي له 
خذه ووداه للمغسلة فتح الماي عليه 
لقى ابخرة تطلع وروايح كريهة غمض اعيونه مو قادر يشوف الغبار خش بعيونه 
جلس فنرة لينما راح الغبار والخرقة البيضا تبللت وراح كل مافيها 
عمر : وش السالفة وش صاير هنا

جا له عبدالله مسرع 

عبدالله : مبروك حبيبي نورة ملكتها قريبة على عبدالرحمن تعال معي الكل متجمع ببيت جدتي 
عمر فرحان لأخته وراح مع عبدالله
عبدالله : غريبة جيت معاي خبر يما تحب تجي بيت جدتي 
عمر : مين قال 
عبدالله ": انت امسخن ولا 

عمر : بسرعة ودي الحق على الفرحة من زمان ما لحقت على شي يفرح 
اوصلوا لبيت جدتهم ادخلوا لقوا الشباب يرقصون والحريم عند فتحت الباب يطالعونهم والجوهرة مع لينة في المجلس وليلى ترقص مع ولدها حمدان 

الكل وقف لما شاف عمر 

كان عمر يدور على شي بين الحريم لقاه اخيرا 
غمز عمر لريم : وش فيكم وقفتوا وش صاير قولوا 
خليل : عمر اخوي من زمان عنك 
عمر : خليل متى رديت للسعودية 
الكل مستغرب ما يدري وش صاير لكن احنا ندري ان عمر كان مسحور 


وانفك سحره 

بعد ثلاث اسابيع 
جاء يوم الملكة 
ملك الشيخ لى الثلاث شباب 
خليل وعبدالرحمن ويعقوب 
كل واحد منهم راح لزوجته يجلس جنبها 
والباقي اجلسوا يرقصون على الطقاقات 
................................................
خليل والجازي 


الجازي: انا في حلم ولا علم 
خليل: لا تسأليني سألي نفسك هل انا خليل في حلم ولا علم 
الجازي : خليل احبك لا تهدني مرة ثاني ةارجوك 
خليل : اجل دام قلبتيها غزل بقلبها حتى انا سمعي هالحن والكلمات الي لك الفتها

لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا 
لا تغيبي عن عيوني 
لا ترحلي عن حياتي 

لا تغادري قليبي 
ابقي عنوان المنية 

كل يوم افتكرك 

اعد الدقايق 
كل يوم انتظرك 
يا جازية الخير ارجعي

سالت الدمعة وراك 
وانفطر والله فؤادي
لا تظني اني ما احبك 
يا جازية الخير ارجعي

----------


## صمت الجروح

عبدالرحمن ونورة 
نورة : انت ليه تأخرت هالقد 
عبدالرحمن : اموت انا بالي يزعلون 

نورة : بس خلاص ما اقدر استحي 
عبدالرحمن : اتشقق انا للي يستحون 
نورة اقفطت ولا تكلمت ولا بكلمة 
عبدالرحمن : نورة حبيبتي خذي مني احلى نغم وراح اقول لك كيف انا صاب رعلى امل لقياك


يا صاحبي صبري 
على البعد محدود 
ماهو صحيح ان الصبر 
من صفاتي 
تدري احبك اموووت 
واموووت فيك زود 
واحبك اكثر لو احس بغلاتي
نورة عين الجلاس 
نورة نور عيوني 
نور يا اغلى الناس
لا تغيبين عني
نورة حياتي دوم 
نورة يا كل الناس 
نورة

----------


## صمت الجروح

العنود ويعقوب 
يعقوب : انتي 
العنود : الله يستر 
يعقوب :انت يذبحتيني الف مرة تدرينانا وصلت لك لكن مو امصدق اني هنا معك العنود ضربييني كف مو قادر اصدق 
العنود : ان شاء الله بعطيك كف
اطرااااااخ
يعقوب : اااااي قدرتي تضربيني قدرتي تضربينزوجك وحبيبك 
العنود : كيفي انت لي وانا لك 
يعقوب : صادقة انا لك وانتيلي
................................................

عم الفرح الكل 
ارجعت ليالي الهناء والسعادة 
والبيوت السعيدة من جديد 
بزواج الشبابتقوت العلاقة بين العوايل اكثر
وعمر ما قصر رجع مثل الأول واحسن عوض كل شيمايجلس ثانية ببيتهم كله عند بيت عمته ليلى 
وهم ما قصروا معه امونسينه معهم 

عائشة اترتب لزواجها ومعها خواتها 


العنود : اللوووووووو يعقوبوينك 
يعقوب : انا امممم هنا قريب فيه شي 
العنود : لا بس بغيت اعرف وينك 
يعقوب بروح بت واحد 
العنود : الله يوفقك روح 
سكرت الخط العنود 
ياسمين : متأكدة هذي سيارته 
العنود : ايه هذي سيارته 
الحقوا ياسمينوالعنود يعقوب حتى وصل يعقوب لبيت هاجر ومعه سيكل لناصر 
دخل يعقوب وبعد ربعساعة ادخلت العنود الوحدها مارضت لياسمين تجي معها 

ناصر تعالي هنا 

يعقوب : انا استأذنك عمتي هاجر عندك ضيوف 
العنود : لا خلك هنا ابياكلمك 
يعقوب : اختي انا اعرفك عشان تقولين لي كذا 
ترفع العنود غطوتها منعليها 
يعقوب مندهش : العنود 
العنود تبتسم له 
يعقوب : وش عرفك اني هناوبعدين ليه جاية وراي
هاجر : انتوا تعرفون بعض عنود 
العنود تلم هاجر : ايههذا زوجي 
هاجر : سبحان الله كنت دايم ابي ازوجكم لبعض اخر شي توجتوا بعض 
يعقوب : انتي هي نفسها الي تجي مع صديقتها 
العنود تأشر براسها ايه : ايهانا هي 
قرب يعقوب من العنود وقبلراسها



*النهاية*

----------


## صمت الجروح

وسلالالالامتكم




وان شاء الله عجبتكم القصه



المنقولة ....










تحياتي :::::::







صمتـوووووه

----------


## همسات وله

يلا عزيزتي كملي القصه ترى نبي انوصل الى النهايه شوقتينه 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
همسات وله

----------


## علي البحراني

> يلا عزيزتي كملي القصه ترى نبي انوصل الى النهايه شوقتينه 
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> همسات وله



هههههههههههه....

ضحكتني اختي همسات وله فالقصة خلصت وهذا الجزء الاخير ، لكن مااقول اذا خلص الشي...الخ

وشكر للاخت صمت الجروح على نقل القصة الممتعه حقا...

تحياتي

----------


## صمت الجروح

ههههههههههههههه


فعلاً هذا آخر جزء بالقصه 


عالعموم مشكورة عالمرور الحلو 









مشكور ياعلي عالتواصل الحلوووو


ربي يعطيكم العافيه




ماننحرم منكم يارب










صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## بوفيصل

والله القصه روعه يسلموووووووووو صمت الجروح والله يعطيكي العافيه

(( والله ياليت أعيش قصة حب)) 


مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## ِAmeer

شكرا على القصة المثلجة للقلوب 
والمعبرة عن النفوس

----------


## صمت الجروح

ههههههههههههه


بوفيصل عيش يااخي قصة حب وخبرنا الاحداث  :toung:  





Ameer
تسلم عالمرور الحلو







ربي يعيطيكم العافيه






ماننحرم منكم يااارب










صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## الاء

مشكو ر اخي

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلمي عالمرور خيتو 


بس انا بنت مش ولد 


صمتـ الجروح ......

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ألف شكر صموته حبيبتي

بإنتظار جديدك
وبالنسبه لي رح أنقلها لجوالي حتى أكملها على راحتي
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلمي حبيبتي شموووعه عالرد 


ان شاء الله تستمتعي بقراءتها 

وتذكريني بالمواقف الحلوة  :toung: 



ماننحرم منكِ يارب


صمتـ الجروح ..........

----------


## ندى الزهور

يسلموو على القصه روعه

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكورة خيتو عالمرور


ربي يعطيكِ العافيه


ماننحرم منكم يارب



صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## النغم انيني

يسلمو خيتو على القصة
نقلتها لجوالي عشان اقراها براحتي


كل المودة يالغلا

----------

